# POTTZ PATIO



## pottz

well id like to welcome you to my patio for some after the shop chill time.all our welcome to join in the conversation.the topic here is whatever you wanna talk about.i just ask you follow the forum rules,no religion or politics please.for those of you that are new to our chat group this is the fifth version that started with my corona crazy,corelz the show,gunnys garage and last mokes workshop.hopefully we can keep this one going for a long while.so feel free to grab a cold one from my shop fridge and join me.just dont sit in the beagles chair-lol. so lets have some fun.


----------



## Sigung

Beautiful Pottz


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the invitation and my RSVP is a hearty Yes Sireeeee. I'll take the chair in the shade that the Beagle has not commandeered. The Dog does deserve a nice seat.

As the first responder to this site, "The best of everything and may all enjoy the banter" Well Jerry beat me to it but that is okay the more the merrier.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Best wishes…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks for starting a new one sadona looks to comfy to make her move so i'll just sit in your chair LOL :<))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Praise L Ron Hubbard and long live Walter Mondale!

Did I get it shut down yet? ;-)


----------



## pottz

well ok i see some new faces which i hope will continue to join in whenever youve got something to share.the idea here is to have a place to talk about things other than woodworking,but your more than welcome to if you want.in our past threads with shared what was going on in our lives,so it's up to you guys as to where this thread will go.i have no intention of being a moderator here but i will step in if someone gets rude or nasty.lets all just have fun.


----------



## RichT

Looks good. This should be fun.


----------



## pottz

> Looks good. This should be fun.
> 
> - Rich


i hope we have a good time and get new people involved that wern't a part of the past threads.when i wanna talk serious woodworking ive got yours which has been great,for just some BS here's the place to do it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a fun place.


----------



## pottz

welcome back bob,im gettin the band back together.


----------



## corelz125

Bob that SoCal heat we're gonna need a ceiling fan. Might have to put a ceiling in first?


----------



## pottz

corelz who do you think your dealing with.this is pottz patio !


















got another one over the spa.will that work for ya ?


----------



## oldrivers

Super nice. great job, Enjoy.


----------



## Buckshop

I can't find the rum……


----------



## pottz

> Super nice. great job, Enjoy.
> 
> - oldrivers


thanks rivers chime in whenever you feel like joining the conversation.


----------



## pottz

> I can't find the rum……
> 
> - Buckshop


dont worry ben i got a full bar.grab a seat and chill out.


----------



## corelz125

We got rum in here. Mostly the dark stuff though.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, your just showing off that sweet patio.

Now on a serious note, looks like fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob that SoCal heat we re gonna need a ceiling fan. Might have to put a ceiling in first?
> 
> - corelz125


pottz is a great host. He has everything covered )


----------



## 987Ron

Would a Pina Colada still be that if you used Kraken Dark rum? Interesting thought. Ben using Bacardi.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, your just showing off that sweet patio.
> 
> Now on a serious note, looks like fun.
> 
> - Eric


thats the idea my freind.


----------



## pottz

> Would a Pina Colada still be that if you used Kraken Dark rum? Interesting thought. Ben using Bacardi.
> 
> - 987Ron


whatever you guys want pottz will deliver !


----------



## pottz

just back from dinner at our fav restaurant.hey it's saturday night so lets kick off the new thread cali style.everyone get a cold one from the fridge,i got the beach boys crankin on the stereo which is played through speakers all through the patio.so lets chill and spill kids !


----------



## corelz125

Ron your a fan of the Kraken Rum now? Taking you back to the days in the Caribbean?


----------



## Buckshop

> Would a Pina Colada still be that if you used Kraken Dark rum? Interesting thought. Ben using Bacardi.
> 
> - 987Ron


I actually just picked up a bottle of Kraken dark today! Delicious!!


----------



## pottz

on the 4th a friend that came over made some daqs with a lot of rum. now not my usual drink but they were cold and tasty ! which meets my minimum req's. ;-))


----------



## EricFai

A good thirst quencher is a tall glass of ice tea, unsweetened. At keast that is my go to drink on the hot days.


----------



## pottz

> A good thirst quencher is a tall glass of ice tea, unsweetened. At keast that is my go to drink on the hot days.
> 
> - Eric


not my go to bud.maybe a "long island" ice tea ?


----------



## EricFai

I figured that would come up. Those are good to, if they ate made right.


----------



## pottz

> I figured that would come up. Those are good to, if they ate made right.
> 
> - Eric


right now im on the patio enjoying a nice pinot ! thats a varietal of wine buddy ! hey the cali patio is wide open to whatever the hell you wanna drink !!!!


----------



## EricFai

It was low 90's here today, but muggy, and none of thise pop up storms. Nice sitting on thecscreen porch this evening listening to the tree frogs, and cicadas, noisy rain forest around here.


----------



## pottz

about 70 here with a lite breeze.hit about 82 at 2pm but the beauty is i get a nice ocean breeze most days that cools it down real nice. socal paradise man !

1


----------



## Lazyman

Ice down an IPA for me. I'll be right over.


----------



## pottz

> Ice down an IPA for me. I ll be right over.
> 
> - Lazyman
> </blockq>
> 
> 
> 
> Ice down an IPA for me. I ll be right over.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> 
> 
> you got it bud! nice to see my swap buddies showing some support !
Click to expand...


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like a place to drop by for some great conversation and a drink. I'll be back.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like a place to drop by for some great conversation and a drink. I ll be back.
> 
> - BurlyBob


thank you bob,i thought everyone had gone to bed -lol !


----------



## OzarkJim

!







!


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess I'm a little bit of a night owl. Too many years of working graveyard.

My Best.


----------



## pottz

> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> - W2Woodworks


cool


----------



## pottz

> Guess I m a little bit of a night owl. Too many years of working graveyard.
> 
> My Best.
> 
> - BurlyBob


sorry bob fell asleep on the patio,as i often do.it's my haven from the real world.glad you found us,please come back whenever you feel like expressing yourself my friend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Kinda feels like the Beatles are back making records.

Well done Pottz.

Need Gunny, and Moke, Wildwood Brian too.

Up in Jax on our way home today. Fla is a long state. 5 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, at least the scenery is nice for driving. Trips along I-80, always hated Nebraska, flat fields and no scenery. Let alone no cell service.


----------



## Lazyman

> Guess I m a little bit of a night owl. Too many years of working graveyard.
> 
> My Best.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I am a bit of night owl myself but not because of working graveyard. My problem was always that once you go to bed, the next thing you have to do is get up and go to work so staying up late felt like I was putting that off.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the invite, Potzy. I see a lot of the gang has responded.

It's 04:40 here in AZ. And, already 90° on my patio.

It's too early for a Cuba Libre. That's OK, though. I switched to Jamisons when Bacardi 151 became unavailable. A good Irish coffee sounds like a great way to start a Sunday, though. Having no plans to be around sharp, shiny spinning things today, I should be ok.


----------



## 987Ron

Good day today, will be warm and rain in the late afternoon. Been dog sitting DIL's Corgi, he goes home today about noon. YEAH!

Decided today to opt for no shop projects, just Vac the floor, put a few things away and get ready for later.

Pottz your patio sounds ideal. I have a large screened porch but by 11 am is to hot to enjoy. Envious of your temps and breeze. Like Eric during the day I always have a big glass of unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## HokieKen

Your patio shames mine Pottz. But I'm sitting here having my morning coffee and I have no complaints. There's some much-needed rain falling and I can practically see my tomatoes growing  And the first pink blooms are appearing on my Crepe Myrtle. And it's July and only about 70 degrees so I'm in high cotton! Just thought I'd drop by before the wife and granddaughter wake up. On a rainy Sunday I imagine Pawpaw will end up on craft duty ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, have fun with the crafts.

We are supposed to get some thunder showers in the afternoon here.


----------



## recycle1943

> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> - W2Woodworks


so you prefer Wild Turkey Bourbon ?


----------



## doubleDD

Congrats on the new chat box pottz. Looks like a great place to kick back and take a load off. Have one for me. About the only time I get to relax and talk at the same time is in my sleep.
Thanks for keeping the light on.


----------



## EricFai

Motel 6, where the lights always on!


----------



## RichT

Sitting having coffee in Bisbee, AZ. Funky little town. It was a mining town from the 1870s till around 1975. Now it's an artsy town so lots of hippies. Bisbee describes itself as Mayberry on Acid.

I'll post some pics when I get back home.


----------



## splintergroup

Just wandering through the neighborhood peeking into windows when I came upon your patio with all the cool kids hanging out.
Nice! (your Beagle is giving me the stink eye though!)


----------



## HokieKen

> Sitting having coffee in Bisbee, AZ. Funky little town. It was a mining town from the 1870s till around 1975. Now it's an artsy town so lots of hippies. Bisbee describes itself as Mayberry on Acid.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get back home.
> 
> - Rich


Sounds like Marion, VA Rich. Really cool place. Lots of artsy stuff in what used to be coal country. Mostly focused on "Appalachain Art." A really accomplished lutherier started a school there to teach the craft. I'm no musician but I'd love to take a class with Wayne Henderson just for the learning experience.


----------



## corelz125

Nathan talking about IPA's you're speaking Kenny's language now.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan knows my language well Corelz ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the invite, Potzy. I see a lot of the gang has responded.
> 
> It s 04:40 here in AZ. And, already 90° on my patio.
> 
> It s too early for a Cuba Libre. That s OK, though. I switched to Jamisons when Bacardi 151 became unavailable. A good Irish coffee sounds like a great way to start a Sunday, though. Having no plans to be around sharp, shiny spinning things today, I should be ok.
> 
> - Gene Howe


good to see ya gene.just came in from a little gardening,getting warm here to,and muggy this morning.


----------



## pottz

> Your patio shames mine Pottz. But I'm sitting here having my morning coffee and I have no complaints. There's some much-needed rain falling and I can practically see my tomatoes growing  And the first pink blooms are appearing on my Crepe Myrtle. And it's July and only about 70 degrees so I'm in high cotton! Just thought I'd drop by before the wife and granddaughter wake up. On a rainy Sunday I imagine Pawpaw will end up on craft duty ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah but i wish i had your surrounding and big yard.ill take your rain too.funny my crepe mrytle has been blooming for over a month now.just about done.


----------



## pottz

> Just wandering through the neighborhood peeking into windows when I came upon your patio with all the cool kids hanging out.
> Nice! (your Beagle is giving me the stink eye though!)
> 
> - splintergroup


she takes awhile to warm up to people,but when she does you'll wish she hadn't.give her a treat and you'll be best friends.beagles are pigs.


----------



## pottz

now to really kick thing off i think we need a joke from the official pottz patio joke meister,corelz !


----------



## RichT

> now to really kick thing off i think we need a joke from the official pottz patio joke meister,corelz !
> 
> - pottz


Well, The Patio was fun while it lasted.


----------



## corelz125

Paddy is on "Who Wants to Be a Millionaire " and he is doing rather well.

He is at the final question for a million pounds with Chris Tarrant (The UK host), he has only one lifeline left….phone a friend.

The question comes:
"Which bird does not make a nest?:

A) a Sparrow, B) a Swallow, C) a Blackbird or D) a Cuckoo

Paddy doesn't know so he calls his friend Murphy.

Murphy answers 'be jesus Paddy, it's a cuckoo 100%.' - Paddy wins the million pounds and is very happy.

Afterwards, Paddy rings Murphy and asks him 'How did you know that?

Murphy replies '

Well, Paddy yer think it…it lives in a damn clock…'


----------



## pottz

> now to really kick thing off i think we need a joke from the official pottz patio joke meister,corelz !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, The Patio was fun while it lasted.
> 
> - Rich


looks like we have another joke meister huh ?


----------



## pottz

> Paddy is on "Who Wants to Be a Millionaire " and he is doing rather well.
> 
> He is at the final question for a million pounds with Chris Tarrant (The UK host), he has only one lifeline left….phone a friend.
> 
> The question comes:
> "Which bird does not make a nest?:
> 
> A) a Sparrow, B) a Swallow, C) a Blackbird or D) a Cuckoo
> 
> Paddy doesn't know so he calls his friend Murphy.
> 
> Murphy answers 'be jesus Paddy, it's a cuckoo 100%.' - Paddy wins the million pounds and is very happy.
> 
> Afterwards, Paddy rings Murphy and asks him 'How did you know that?
> 
> Murphy replies '
> 
> Well, Paddy yer think it…it lives in a damn clock…'
> 
> - corelz125


not bad,i realize youve been homeless for awhile ;-))


----------



## pottz

been real quiet on the forum today.i didn't do a whole lot myself,started work putting handles on a couple knives i bought early last year, just getting around to it.cocobolo for the wood.a great handle material.


----------



## splintergroup

Now Doug would chastise you and say, while the blade is sharp, the blocky handle makes it difficult to properly index the blade when swinging.


----------



## pottz

> Now Doug would chastise you and say, while the blade is sharp, the blocky handle makes it difficult to properly index the blade when swinging.
> 
> - splintergroup


lol-well i hope to refine it it just a little more.but hey,*"IT WILL KILLLLLL".*


----------



## pottz

well it's that time on the patio kids so grab a cold one and chill out with me.cheers !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

guy goes too zoo for a job the zoo owner says our gorilla just died if you could put on a suit and play a gorilla till we get a new one guy says sure i can do that so day one not much peoples day 2 there started to get a group by the gorilla cage so he started to beat on his chest and get into it on the 3rd day he really was acting good beating on his chest swinging on the vines and he slipped off into tiger cage and the tiger started to come after him so he said i dont have choice but to scream for help so he did and the tiger said SHHHHHHHHHH YOU'LL GET US BOTH FIRED :<)))


----------



## pottz

> guy goes too zoo for a job the zoo owner says our gorilla just died if you could put on a suit and play a gorilla till we get a new one guy says sure i can do that so day one not much peoples day 2 there started to get a group by the gorilla cage so he started to beat on his chest and get into it on the 3rd day he really was acting good beating on his chest swinging on the vines and he slipped off into tiger cage and the tiger started to come after him so he said i dont have choice but to scream for help so he did and the tiger said SHHHHHHHHHH YOU LL GET US BOTH FIRED :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


damn tony you just upped corelz.maybe we have a competition for joke meister ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

the official band and song of pottz patio,the one and only,beach boys singing california girls.the reason we all live here boys !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> the official band and song of pottz patio,the one and only,beach boys singing california girls.the reason we all live here boys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


----------



## corelz125

What takes silicone off of a knife? Acetone didn't do much.


----------



## pottz

> What takes silicone off of a knife? Acetone didn t do much.
> 
> - corelz125


silicone what,adhesive ? normally silicone will rub right off !


----------



## pottz

> the official band and song of pottz patio,the one and only,beach boys singing california girls.the reason we all live here boys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn staright bob,it's playin right now. people put cali down but thats probably because they wished they lived it ! hey i wish it cost half as much,and half as many people to share it with, but damn man it's [email protected]#kin paradise baby !!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> What takes silicone off of a knife? Acetone didn t do much.
> 
> - corelz125


Goo Gone


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, put a wire wheel on your bench grinder and run the knife on it. That's how I've gotten it off in the past.


----------



## pottz

my first question is,why is there silicone on your blade to start with ?


----------



## corelz125

Opening tubes of it yesterday to put tile on a fiberglass pool. So it's a lot stronger than the GE stuff from HD. I'll give goo gone a try. If that doesn't work I'll go with the wire wheel.


----------



## OzarkJim

That turkey just wandered up at our place and took up residence on our trash box by front gate. Some might say we are related LOL


----------



## pottz

> That turkey just wandered up at our place and took up residence on our trash box by front gate. Some might say we are related LOL
> 
> - W2Woodworks


hey fatten him up for thanksgiving ! and thanks for posting on my thread.damn it's been a dead day,and not just here !!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Just thinking down here a patio is a Lani.

Today marks Uncle Wah's 99th birthday. Local NJ VFW's still honoring him.

Golf today, quick workout then home.


----------



## adot45

Wow Pottz, what an oasis you have there! Really looks like a comfy space, nice.


----------



## 987Ron

up and out in the shop pre breakfast. Using Frog tape to mask some small angled pieces before the milk paint.

First for me to use Frog tape and a first for me with milk paint. Should get interesting. May learn a new cuss word or two as I go. Putting on a old Julie London cd to keep me calm. Keep the fingers from quivering. etc.

Humid (92%), cloudy and later some rain. So AC and the shop is where I will be. Lock the shop door and turn off the phone.


----------



## pottz

> Wow Pottz, what an oasis you have there! Really looks like a comfy space, nice.
> 
> - adot45


thanks it keeps me sane,sorta ! glad you stopped by.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes its very lovely only thing on our patio is a feral cat box i made a feral cat and cat food dish LOL :<)))))))))


----------



## BurlyBob

So, I'm thinking about upgrading my air compressor. I'm not set up for a big stationary unit. I'm looking at the Cal Air tool 10 or 20 gallon unit. Prices are about the same the only real difference is height. I've using a PC pancake compressor that sounds like a Biplane when you fire it up. I'm leaning toward the 10 gallon as I only run an air nailer of the air hose with a wand or air sprayer. What's your opinion?


----------



## corelz125

A little bench I made for my mother's outdoor decorations . Used up some cut offs.


----------



## pottz

is that to sit on or just gonna be used as plant stand ?


----------



## RichT

> So, I m thinking about upgrading my air compressor. I m not set up for a big stationary unit. I m looking at the Cal Air tool 10 or 20 gallon unit. Prices are about the same the only real difference is height. I ve using a PC pancake compressor that sounds like a Biplane when you fire it up. I m leaning toward the 10 gallon as I only run an air nailer of the air hose with a wand or air sprayer. What s your opinion?
> 
> - BurlyBob


You can't go wrong with California Air Tools. I have the 4610S and the 1060S that I can carry around where I need it.

I didn't need the CFM to run a sprayer or air tools, only nail guns and other low CFM tools, so the 1060S has been an excellent stationary compressor for my needs.

You'll love how quiet it is.


----------



## 987Ron

Like Rich I have the California Air tools 1610 compressor Have had it over 2 years. 
Find it more than adequate for nail guns, car tires, and an air powered ratchet wrench. Run it through a wall mounted reel with 25 ft of hose….on occasion have put an additional 25 ft. on that. No problems. 
Best part QUIET and oil free.


----------



## pottz

id sure love to upgrade mine,it's a porter cable and it's very loud !


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, looking good.


----------



## corelz125

She has these little figurines playing chess. It's for them to sit on


----------



## splintergroup

> - pottz


Heck, I know the process!
We have a 5 lb. poodle that will claim the comfy chair. If the 13 lb. poodle tries to jump up, the little one goes full grizzly. If I happen to be in the chair at the time, she'll climb up to the top of the back rest and lay over my head.
Not so comfortable, me thinks she wants me to move.

She's the boss, I'm the tool!


----------



## pottz

thats what the beagle does too.used to sleep on top of the one sofa,my old avatar.got new furniture so she cant do that anymore.dog is more like a cat than a dog.


> She has these little figurines playing chess. It's for them to sit on
> 
> - corelz125


oh ok i couldn't tell how big it was.


----------



## Lazyman

I have the 10 gallon Cal Air and I am pretty happy with it. I too went from a PC pancake to this. It is very quiet.

I did have some quality issues. First, it came with the wrong wheels and axles for the 10 gallon unit. When I called they seemed to know what the problem was right away and sent me the correct ones (took about a week). Then, I realized that the pressure regulator was not working correctly. If I ran anything with a continuous stream of air, the pressure would drop down to about 10 PSI according to the built in gauge. They sent me a whole new manifold. It definitely works better but the PSI still drops more than it should when using a constant stream I think.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have an old Emglo compressor. Noisy and can't adjust the PSI. Been thinking about the Cal air tool.

Golf in this heat and a stop at the gym, all I wanted to do was sweep the shop this afternoon. I saw a cigar guitar box posted, then your tubed guitar solos and spent over an hour watching!

It's after 4 here so its time to pour.

Corlez nice to make your mom happy. Mine is recovering from a broken hip. One of my sisters' kids dogs knocked her over. My nieces husband Carl did apologize to me. That meant a lot to me. Someone raised him well. It was not his fault of course, but it was nice to hear.

I wrote and heard back from Moke. He is doing really well.


----------



## pottz

i sent mike an invite so hopefully he stops by.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm getting ready to post the PC pancake for sale. Anything has got be quieter that thing. I've had my back to it on occasion when it's fired up on it's. It's almost caused me to to stop and change my drawers. I'm going to ask $35 for it, yeah all think that's fair? I've had it for over 10 years.


----------



## pottz

> I m getting ready to post the PC pancake for sale. Anything has got be quieter that thing. I ve had my back to it on occasion when it s fired up on it s. It s almost caused me to to stop and change my drawers. I m going to ask $35 for it, yeah all think that s fair? I ve had it for over 10 years.
> 
> - BurlyBob


yeah someone will take it at that price im sure.


----------



## HokieKen

If somebody buys it, the price is fair Bob. It's all about who needs it. You might get a Fred Sanford who offers you $5 or you might get somebody who drops tbe $35 without a complaint. The used tool market is a fickle beast ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I m getting ready to post the PC pancake for sale. Anything has got be quieter that thing. I ve had my back to it on occasion when it s fired up on it s. It s almost caused me to to stop and change my drawers. I m going to ask $35 for it, yeah all think that s fair? I ve had it for over 10 years.
> 
> - BurlyBob


 That is also exactly why I got rid of my PC pancake. It could actually be a little dangerous when it made me jump out of my skin while turning a large rough bowl blank.

That's what I sold mine for and it was more like 20 years old. I think that it was only listed for a day or two before I sold it.


----------



## pottz

i had a small two gallon emglo way back and when it came on,you knew it !!!! i just gave it away to a friend that just wanted something to fill an occasional tire or what not.


----------



## pottz

talked to mike (moke) and he's doing great since the surgery on his heart,feels better than ever and says he will be back and join us soon.so stay tuned.


----------



## corelz125

That should sell pretty fast at that price Bob.

Petey I gave her the bench and she says its to nice to put outside. I said I made it to go out there. What else are you gonna do with it. Besides the old one is falling apart. Your mom is home and going for pt?


----------



## corelz125

The pancake compressor I mostly only use it when I need a compressor for nail guns or to blow stuff off outside of the shop. Dont use it much inside the shop.


----------



## pottz

i have a small one gallon,maxus, that i bought about 10 years ago for 50 bucks or something.super quiet but i only use it for running a finish gun once in awhile. i checked out california air tools web site and i gotta say when i decide to upgrade or need a new one there at the top of my list.


----------



## pottz

guys i think it's time to get out the duck call ? just not the same without our feathered friend !


----------



## OzarkJim

Like you, we enjoy sitting outside and chillin. To that end, we have several "stations" around the 20 acres:
1. Gazebo in front of house with fairy garden and koi pond.
2. Private porch (just for the two of us) off the master bath with views of the waterfall (open but covered porch).
3. Sunroom on backside of house with view of waterfall (this is upstairs of the split level). 
4. Hot tub spa room with future view of waterfall (this is downstairs). in operation but waiting on a window installation to view waterfall.
5. Swing down by the waterfall itself (IE: the closeup view).
6. Chairs on the creek bank (future deck location).
7. Floating dock on the pond. I have float barrels on order to revamp the dock. once rebuilt it should measure about 16' x 16'. Debating a roof but I think a shade cloth might be the better option due to weight.

With all that you would think it is enough but nope future plans include adding:
1. Outdoor kitchen near current playground.
2. Firepit Gazebo near same playground.
3. Large earthen Koi pond with Japanese inspired Gazebo over water.
4. Bridge with swinging beds built over stream between waterfall and the larger creek.

We may never get it all done but that's sort of the point LOL….....


----------



## pottz

> Like you, we enjoy sitting outside and chillin. To that end, we have several "stations" around the 20 acres:
> 1. Gazebo in front of house with fairy garden and koi pond.
> 2. Private porch (just for the two of us) off the master bath with views of the waterfall (open but covered porch).
> 3. Sunroom on backside of house with view of waterfall (this is upstairs of the split level).
> 4. Hot tub spa room with future view of waterfall (this is downstairs). in operation but waiting on a window installation to view waterfall.
> 5. Swing down by the waterfall itself (IE: the closeup view).
> 6. Chairs on the creek bank (future deck location).
> 
> With all that you would think it is enough but nope future plans include adding:
> 1. Outdoor kitchen near current playground.
> 2. Firepit Gazebo near same playground.
> 3. Large earthen Koi pond with Japanese inspired Gazebo over water.
> 4. Bridge with swinging beds built over stream between waterfall and the larger creek.
> 
> We may never get it all done but that s sort of the point LOL….....
> 
> - W2Woodworks


damn now thats what i call outdoor entertainment.id say with the 20 acres and what you wanna do it's gonna keep you bust till the end.and thats a good thing.enjoy the journey my friend.


----------



## DevinT

Hey Pottz! That's a really nice patio. Very beautiful.


----------



## OzarkJim

Did someone say duck call??

We have 5 of the real deal that come to my call every day. Helps if they know your the one feeding them LOL


----------



## moke

Hi all,
Yes I'm still kickin….had my surgery, stayed overnight in the horsepistol and feel like a million bucks….thanks for all the concern and PM's…..I had several issues all at once, all fairly serious, and needed to concentrate on them. I have solved all of them and am back….glad that the Pottzman has started this posting! I will try and visit often…..


----------



## pottz

alright welcome dev and especially mike back and better than ever.id say just about everyone has checked in,except the duck ? are we missing anyone else ?


----------



## DevinT

Hey mike! Great to see you. Sorry I didn't PM, I was "heads down" in the shop for weeks getting the A/C done in time for the heat. Glad you are doing better.


----------



## pottz

dev you got time for the beerbq swap ? havn't seen you on so far. thats the big one for me.


----------



## moke

No worries Devin, I really never checked LJ until today…..

I email the Duck 2 to three times a week…I would not hold my breathe on him coming back anytime soon….he told me he tried recently and had another bad experience….have no first hand knowledge…..he has a bunch of funny email downloads…none really g rated but he is very entertaining…


----------



## pottz

> No worries Devin, I really never checked LJ until today…..
> 
> I email the Duck 2 to three times a week…I would not hold my breathe on him coming back anytime soon….he told me he tried recently and had another bad experience….have no first hand knowledge…..he has a bunch of funny email downloads…none really g rated but he is very entertaining…
> 
> - moke


yeah when his alter ego anaduck got the boot that really pissed him off. he does post on his wordle thread though.


----------



## moke

> No worries Devin, I really never checked LJ until today…..
> 
> I email the Duck 2 to three times a week…I would not hold my breathe on him coming back anytime soon….he told me he tried recently and had another bad experience….have no first hand knowledge…..he has a bunch of funny email downloads…none really g rated but he is very entertaining…
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah when his alter ego anaduck got the boot that really pissed him off. he does post on his wordle thread though.
> 
> - pottz


I think he was plenty ticked off before that…


----------



## DevinT

Guess I missed a whole bunch, but nothing worth diving into.

Glad to be back.

Pottz, unfortunately no time for this swap. Parents are coming into town and apparently I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, glad your still in the land of the living. One of your last texts darn sure did not sound very positive.

I'm glad to hear from you!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez

My mom is at my sisters in Greenville s.c., we are not sure if she will go back to NJ when done w PT. It's up to her.

Made crappy coffee today. Got to go back to the original grinder. The automatic one doesn't work.

Great to see Moke back.

Have a great day all.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.

Great to see Mike back. Wish him the best on his recovery.

Miss the Duck's humor and his puzzles. Inspiration there in those puzzles.

Off to Augusta this early am. Be home by 2 or 3pm. Wife's retina Dr. appointment this morning. I get to drive and wait in the Augusta woodworking dead spot. No stores other than HD and Lowe's. If they did have a good woodworing store I would spend to much money anyway, maybe no stores is a good thing.

Later, time to depart. Coffee in travel mug.


----------



## moke

Morning folks, 
Been getting up early since the procedure, and I have to say I kind of like it. Going to finish my computer time here and ride my stationery bike, and then do a little roadwork ( Walk) then get to work. I have some lawn work and then the honeydo list!

While I have been off, I thought I might make this years Xmas gifts. I make eight eight segmented cheese cutter boards….and am starting on a chess board with a drawer. I have the boards mostly done. I never made them before, what finish do you think I should put on them? Mineral oil, bowl finish? I would like some suggestions from the brain trust here.

I have been collecting different kits over the last 15 years or so…I have lots to make for xmas presents and I thought I might make some up and have them on hand for kits. It is all turning stuff, but I bet I have 10 pepper grinder kits, 3 or 4 salt and pepper set kits, 6 pizza cutters, 6 or 7 bracelet kits, 10 or 12 ring kits, not to mention 50 or 75 pen kits, which I have been making all along… and at least 25 bowl blanks….when I was working I had more money than time, so I have collected this stuff….now it is time to start to work on them. With my new found energy, I am going to start on it…..

So if anyone has a suggestion for a finish on the cheese cutters, I can finish those off and get on to the next thing….


----------



## pottz

sounds like you got plenty to do mike.i made cheese cutter boards a few years back and just used mineral oil wax blend same as i do on cutting boards.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad things are going well for you Moke  I made a batch of cutting boards for Christmas gifts a couple of years ago. I finished them with Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner. It looks nice and is easy to refresh. You can also buy 2oz bottles of it so I included a small bottle with each board so the owners would know what to treat it with and would have it on hand.


----------



## EricFai

Mike, I always use a butcher block oil fir stuff being used around a kitchen. The only disadvantage is that it needs to be refreshed here an there.

Glad to hear that you have the energy to get into the shop. We expect to see these projects posted now. You still need to take it easy and don't push to hard.


----------



## moke

Pottzy…blended mineral oil with what…bee's wax? 50-50? oh also your photos are well done…but a little tip, in the photos in the shade with a back light, use a flash to bring up the light in the awesome seating area to help off set the light on the house….

Howard-I used that with cutting boards in the past-it was good stuff

Eric…take it easy? come on man….I can rest when I'm dead, LOL The Doc said I was good to go….they were only worried about the arteries bursting…..he said bleeding out was a bad thing….but that protocol ends tomorrow….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike welcome back glad all went well nothing more important in life then health :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy…blended mineral oil with what…bee s wax? 50-50? oh also your photos are well done…but a little tip, in the photos in the shade with a back light, use a flash to bring up the light in the awesome seating area to help off set the light on the house….
> 
> Howard-I used that with cutting boards in the past-it was good stuff
> 
> Eric…take it easy? come on man….I can rest when I m dead, LOL The Doc said I was good to go….they were only worried about the arteries bursting…..he said bleeding out was a bad thing….but that protocol ends tomorrow….
> 
> - moke


yeah the howards that kenny posted.i normally will use there pure oil first so it really soaks in as much as possible then do the re coats with the oil wax blend. thanks for the picture tip my photo skills went downhill when i gave up photography for wood many years ago.


----------



## Lazyman

+1 on the Howards BBC. It is a blend of MO, beeswax and carnauba wax. Not sure in what proportions. The carnauba wax seems to give it more of hardened finish look compared to just MO. MO always leaves if feeling a little oily.

Man, the spell checker wanted to change carnauba to carnal. I guess I need to add that word to the dictionary.


----------



## EricFai

At least it wasn't cannabis.


----------



## Lazyman

Perhaps it was context sensitive. Carnauba wax?


----------



## moke

Hokieken…I was wrong, I used the Howards coditioner and polish….I ordered some of the Butcher block conditioner….Thank you…. great tip!


----------



## HokieKen

I think the Feed-N-Wax is basically the same thing but it has something other than Mineral Oil in it so it's not food safe. I use the Feed-N-Wax on some turned projects as well and the results seem comparable to the BB Conditioner. The Feed-N-Wax smells good too though


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the Feed-N-Wax has orange oil instead of mineral oil, IIRC. Howards also has a cutting board oil but that may be just mineral oil without any wax.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see you back Mike.


----------



## moke

Thanks Bob!!


----------



## pottz

youve probably noticed the cushions on the chairs are pretty faded,and getting worn.i was gonna replace this year but the company that i got those from wont take any orders at this time due to a (foam) shortage.i tried others and i couldn't get a eta when and if they would ship.ordered a new cover for my spa in march with a 12-16 month ship time.i sent an email asking for an update.they said sometime before november ! shortage of foam for the covers !!! just another one of many things in short supply these days.


----------



## EricFai

We have a pontoon, and need to have some repairs done. Checked a few upholstery shops, they said they need to take the seats out and replace all covering. I can order new ones for less, if I wanted. I need to just find a sail needle and stick them myself.

When I was looking for foam to line some boxes, a few were on back order. So I settled with what I could find.


----------



## corelz125

Little league this year I asked the coach how come they didn't paint new lines on the field. He said they couldn't get the chalk because of supply shortages. I get some items that might take more skill or hard to get material to make. Foam and chalk those items seem like they shouldn't be too hard to produce.


----------



## pottz

i think it's the raw material thats the problem with a lot of things right now.plus many of the companies i deal with are still having labor shortages also.nobody wants to work anymore.all the millenials are all,boo hoooo, poor is me ;-(( man i hear it everyday about how much better my generation had it.i say yeah because mine got off our ass and did something ! my parents or the government didn't hand out free money. oh sorry,breaking my rule,no politics.was it political or just reality ? ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Reality


----------



## pottz

> Reality
> 
> - Eric


and frugality !


----------



## EricFai

Or, just down right Lazy. An old song comes to mind, "Money for Nothing" Dire Straights.


----------



## pottz

> Or, just down right Lazy. An old song comes to mind, "Money for Nothing" Dire Straights.
> 
> - Eric


yeah great song and very relevant to todays world that you and i pay for.


----------



## EricFai

Yep earn a honest living, and have something to show for it I may not be rich financially, but live a humble life.


----------



## pottz




----------



## EricFai

No way. Is that what we are supposed to do. Who would have guessed.


----------



## BurlyBob

Potts, I sure would like to have a backyard where I could have a patio like yours and a Jacuzzi!


----------



## 987Ron

up and all is well. Shop time today.

Have a good mid week.


----------



## HokieKen

The materials shortage is real. Pre-covid our plant ran a 96% on-time-delivery. As of now, we have almost $4 million dollars in overdue orders that we haven't been able to ship because we just can't get parts or materials. I spend about 25% of my "engineering" time looking for alternatives to parts that we can't get. Micro-chips? Pfffft. One sensor we use that used to be off-the-shelf and had a 2-day lead time for several hundred parts I was informed yesterday now has a *56 WEEK* lead time. It's getting downright exhausting dealing with material shortages too. We have to qualify parts to meet several state, federal, and international standards for the transportation and freight industry. So I can't just say "if we can't get 17-7 Stainless, just use 416, it'll work fine for that part." I have to have parts made from 416 then spend a week doing qualification testing to validate what I already knew. Ugh. If you can't tell, it's not been a great morning in the office ;-)

</rant>


----------



## moke

Up and ready to roll…going back to the gym today…I know some people think I'm pushing it too fast, but the Dr said it was ok….

Pottzy we talked about my wife being an executor of the FIL…he had a pick up that was about six months old….we drove out to his place last night after the wife got home to get the mail and pay his bills. The pick up was gone. There was a note on the table from a nephew that said the truck needed to be driven, and he had it. We drove to his house and took it back, and my wife ripped him a new one…it was a rare and wonderful thing…..He is an ok kid, but wants everything and wants it for free…we would have never gotten the truck back…and…He lives in a house that was the FIL's for free, and then after she ripped him for the truck, he asked when the house would be transferred to his name. As I stood there, I was reminded of the movie "Alien" when the little baby Alien ripped open the guys chest, made a scream and then ran off. I thought my wife's head was going to split open and an little alien was going to emerge, eat him alive, and run off. Then I realized I had actually witnessed a sh*t hemmorage…..not sure why this generation in particular, want everything given to them…he is almost 40! My niece who is a nice girl wants me to build her this or that, then if I do, she never says thanks…and she has a doctorate…
I don't get it. Oh…the nephew gets next to nothing in the will….

As I stood there I thought of you Pottzy, telling me of your woes after your Dad died…


----------



## moke

> The materials shortage is real. Pre-covid our plant ran a 96% on-time-delivery. As of now, we have almost $4 million dollars in overdue orders that we haven t been able to ship because we just can t get parts or materials. I spend about 25% of my "engineering" time looking for alternatives to parts that we can t get. Micro-chips? Pfffft. One sensor we use that used to be off-the-shelf and had a 2-day lead time for several hundred parts I was informed yesterday now has a *56 WEEK* lead time. It s getting downright exhausting dealing with material shortages too. We have to qualify parts to meet several state, federal, and international standards for the transportation and freight industry. So I can t just say "if we can t get 17-7 Stainless, just use 416, it ll work fine for that part." I have to have parts made from 416 then spend a week doing qualification testing to validate what I already knew. Ugh. If you can t tell, it s not been a great morning in the office ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


And yet people are still patting themselves on the back for Job Creation…what? I can not figure it out…where is the work force? How do the unemployed live…all the federal subsidy programs from Covid are gone, right? Are these millennials living in moms basement? We have many, many restaurants that are only open Tues thru Sat from lack of help…did a ton of folks retire during/after covid? I don't get it…


----------



## pottz

my story is way too long for this thread but i can tell ya i dealt with a lot of blood pressure raising crap.i dont know how many other relatives she's gotta deal with but tell her to brace for more.sad how greedy people can get even for a small amount of money.lucky her dad had a trust and will.but even though there not entitled they may challenge her.my dads was pretty solid yet his wife fought me for more constantly.because he granted her the right to remain in the home i had 10 years of her nonsense.i hope your wifes situation isn't as bad but sounds like the wolves are at the door.just wait until the lawyers get involved,then it gets real interesting.and expensive !


----------



## 987Ron

> And yet people are still patting themselves on the back for Job Creation…what? I can not figure it out…where is the work force? How do the unemployed live…all the federal subsidy programs from Covid are gone, right? Are these millennials living in moms basement? We have many, many restaurants that are only open Tues thru Sat from lack of help…did a ton of folks retire during/after covid? I don t get it…
> 
> - moke


A good part of it is attitude and general lack of initiative. My son the Prof. sees it at the Univ. with the students, this is usually supported by the administrators. Summer internships, paid, housing in some cases, food in some cases, transportation to some great businesses go unfilled as the student says he/she needs to relax and summer is for partying. Businesses that then hire some of these on graduation, three local ones are paying $125,000 and a hiring bonus for a decent GPA and good attitude. Had 10 internships in Spain, paid airfare, housing, food, and pay, no takers, same with others in the US. Atalanta (US headquarters for a German sports car company), Savannah, GA (private airplane manufacturer). One last year to private aircraft manufacture was hired before graduation for over $150,000. the only one who even tried.

All kinds of excuses for not taking finals and wanting a make up. Make ups are popular as the student can quiz his classmates that took the test as what might be on it and the answers. He does have a few good ones however, it is not hopeless.


----------



## pottz

yeah it's sad with todays younger generation,all they do is cry and complain how tough life is.so they dont wanna work which im sure makes life much easier. i got this guy we hired to drive the truck,only been with us a few months and wants a raise.comes to work late most days and spends the first 15-20 minutes each day in the bathroom.id get rid of him but thats the best we can find right now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess I had it pretty easy when my folks past. I was the senior trustee on the living trust. My brother and I worked thru things really quite well. I'm waiting for the last tax return check and I can close it all out. Brother's got his half of everything I've got mine and we're both happy. Sorry you guys are going thru all that nonsense.


----------



## pottz

> Guess I had it pretty easy when my folks past. I was the senior trustee on the living trust. My brother and I worked thru things really quite well. I m waiting for the last tax return check and I can close it all out. Brother s got his half of everything I ve got mine and we re both happy. Sorry you guys are going thru all that nonsense.
> 
> - BurlyBob


it was just me my brother and the wife,brother and i were no hassle it was the wife that was from hell.


----------



## moke

Thanks guys…I made it pretty clear what I thought of her father, so I am staying out of it…I did take the one tractor, (he had 5) but beyond that I am going to keep my mouth shut. They have a worthless attorney, and the BIL is a co-executor…I really like him as a person, but he might be the laziest person I ever met. My wife is very busy at work so I am trying to do as much around here as possible to relieve her from that burden. There is not much family, so the list of folks lining up is not long. The only real problem is the nephew…who is a nice kid and an amazing father to his children, but if his mouth is moving he is lying….sometimes they are whoppers too….my BIL and I have literally laughed in face and told him that was a good one….

The attorney was to have set up a trust so all this would not have occurred but did not blaming it on my FIL, not signing the forms…but they were both full of sh*t, so who knows what is true….


----------



## Lazyman

I would probably tell the nephew that the house will be going up for sale but he can have the first shot at it if he wants to buy it and he can save the realtor's costs. Get apprasals and several realtors to help set the price. If his parents want to pass along their part of the sale to him, that is up to them. If any of them object, remind them that as executor your wife is the decider on the best way to settle the estate.

Your wife might want to get her own attorney and not use the FIL's. At this point the attorney works for your wife, not the FIL or his estate and you do not want to have that become an issue, especially if there are concerns about what was or was not done by the attorney before. The estate will pay any valid attorney's fees. I am not an attorney or anything but having gone through this with my father's estate, I learned a few things about what can happen with family members when there is money and property involved.


----------



## moke

Thanks Lazyman…
Thanks for advice, but this thing is complicated. The nephew's parents are deceased…It was my wifes brother. He (the brother) was not included in the will as he was an alcoholic and was provided a house and cash while he was alive, they the other two did not get. When he passed the nephew moved into the house like a squatter and in his mind, he became the owner, never paying the bills either…but he did mow the lawn and wait on the FIL…but was not included in the will either…The property is being appraised along with some other property as we speak.

I spent a fair amount of time in court and with lawyers in LE and want to suggest dumping the lawyer for someone a hundred years younger and more competent, but again I had a huge disdain for the FIL and did not speak to him for 3 years before he passed and want to be supportive to my wife and not pushy. The wife has already had the idea to replace him but has not acted yet….


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Lazyman…
> Thanks for advice, but this thing is complicated. The nephew s parents are deceased…It was my wifes brother. He (the brother) was not included in the will as he was an alcoholic and was provided a house and cash while he was alive, they the other two did not get. When he passed the nephew moved into the house like a squatter and in his mind, he became the owner, never paying the bills either…but he did mow the lawn and wait on the FIL…but was not included in the will either…The property is being appraised along with some other property as we speak.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time in court and with lawyers in LE and want to suggest dumping the lawyer for someone a hundred years younger and more competent, but again I had a huge disdain for the FIL and did not speak to him for 3 years before he passed and want to be supportive to my wife and not pushy. The wife has already had the idea to replace him but has not acted yet….
> 
> - moke


yeah i agree bring in someone fresh.i got a feeling the nephew is gonna try to seize the property.a slick lawyer could go to court claiming that because he was allowed to live there so long for free it meant your FIL intended for him to have the house upon his death,even though it wasn't in the will.i think you said the trust was never finalized.wills can be challenged,trusts are hard to beat.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, change the locks on the FIL's house immediately. Family will take anything! (MY humble advice) from experience.

The Open starts tomorrow. 150th at St. Andrews. A big deal.

Did a little sanding on the Mahogony slab today. I hit it with some Naphtha to see how the board would look with finish. I think it could pop with shellack w a drop of dye (not sure of the color). going to have to test that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey I really like that idea of changing the locks. Another thing might to make a video of everything in the house, just a walk around would do.


----------



## pottz

since he's living in the house it could get ugly.id say give him notice to move out asap.hopefully he will go in peace.if he refuses and legal means are needed it could take awhile.not sure about the laws there but in california it can take several months,thats if you do everything properly.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete.


----------



## pottz

*im hunting for a duck,a big fat one.anybody see any ducks today ?*


----------



## moke

> *im hunting for a duck,a big fat one.anybody see any ducks today ?*
> 
> - pottz


Perhaps clad in a blue house dress?

Petey - the locks were changed 5 days after he passed….thanks though…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *im hunting for a duck,a big fat one.anybody see any ducks today ?*
> 
> - pottz


I tried to lure the Duck over to Bandit's Woodshed forum with this and he didn't take the bait…


----------



## RichT

> *im hunting for a duck,a big fat one.anybody see any ducks today ?*
> 
> - pottz


Sorry, but this is the best I can do:


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Watching the Open. Anyone understand the LIV golf controversy? Saudi back golf tour.

Played golf Tuesday heat index was 116. Not for the weak. Very hard to concentrate in that heat.

The day is mine to do what I want.

The sun is just coming up.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from the beach. Celebrate *National Nude Day. * Join the exposed ones.

Not really at the beach, just mentally and have my shop shorts and tee shirt on, but sure would be fun.

Some shop time today.

Petey, LIV gold is about the MONEY Lots of MONEY As they say at the Univ. Follow the Benjamin to find the answer.

Use sun blocker on the beach guys.


----------



## moke

up and at um…raining a little….we have gotten rains here and there, but there are some real dry places around the midwest…
Ron….what is a beach? I heard of one…no such thing in Iowa…can you grow corn on it?


----------



## pottz

so mike is the nephew still living in the house or is he moved out ?


----------



## pottz

> *im hunting for a duck,a big fat one.anybody see any ducks today ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I tried to lure the Duck over to Bandit s Woodshed forum with this and he didn t take the bait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im afraid the kind of bait needed too lure the duck wouldn't be family approved !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Or, just down right Lazy. An old song comes to mind, "Money for Nothing" Dire Straights.
> 
> - Eric


makes me think of Archie Bunker theme song :<(((((


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, ain't no way this fat boy is going out in his birthday suit. I'd get arrested for visual assault.


----------



## 987Ron

> up and at um…raining a little….we have gotten rains here and there, but there are some real dry places around the midwest…
> Ron….what is a beach? I heard of one…no such thing in Iowa…can you grow corn on it?
> 
> - moke


Should be some shore area to Lake Cornelia someplace. Not a beach but looks like it would come close.


----------



## moke

> up and at um…raining a little….we have gotten rains here and there, but there are some real dry places around the midwest…
> Ron….what is a beach? I heard of one…no such thing in Iowa…can you grow corn on it?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Should be some shore area to Lake Cornelia someplace. Not a beach but looks like it would come close.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm about 150 miles southeast of there….thanks but any beach in Iowa would come with mosquitos that could dent the top of a bus if it landed on it….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

AHHHH MEMORIES :<)))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He'll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?


----------



## pottz

> AHHHH MEMORIES :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


oh yeah had one,it was bad ass in the day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I Stole a deck of cards so i could make cool sounds with spokes :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> I Stole a deck of cards so i could make cool sounds with spokes :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yep that was a must.on the 4th of july we'd tape fog cutters to our bikes then light em and ride around making a smoke trail. probably considered child endangerment today !


----------



## Lazyman

We used balloons instead of cards. Sounded more like a Harley


----------



## splintergroup

Ah the, the "Pea Picker". Remembering some friends back in the early 70's, one had the Pea Picker and the other had the Orange Crate. Always see him riding a wheelie all the way to the school.


----------



## pottz

> We used balloons instead of cards. Sounded more like a Harley
> 
> - Lazyman


we never tried that trick,sounds good.


----------



## pottz

another old friend i havn't seen yet is gunny.his last post was on the 4th.he doesn't seem to come on much anymore.


----------



## moke

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125


he pays none--I'm all for throwing him out, but then, I don't have a vote….


----------



## moke

> I Stole a deck of cards so i could make cool sounds with spokes :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> yep that was a must.on the 4th of july we d tape fog cutters to our bikes then light em and ride around making a smoke trail. probably considered child endangerment today !
> 
> - pottz


You sure that was a smoke bomb and you just didn't have tacos?


----------



## moke

> AHHHH MEMORIES :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I had one but it was before the little wheel on the front came out…those were cool….I never had one…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> We used balloons instead of cards. Sounded more like a Harley
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> we never tried that trick,sounds good.
> 
> - pottz


we never tried that either, but it does sound better :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he pays none--I m all for throwing him out, but then, I don t have a vote….
> 
> - moke


from what youve said i dont think he's gonna leave without a fight ?


----------



## pottz

> I Stole a deck of cards so i could make cool sounds with spokes :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> yep that was a must.on the 4th of july we d tape fog cutters to our bikes then light em and ride around making a smoke trail. probably considered child endangerment today !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You sure that was a smoke bomb and you just didn t have tacos?
> 
> - moke


LMAO !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you may want to reach out to Rob Castle and his take on the new phoneme of e-bikes, if I am not mistaken he and his son were involved a few years ago in building them. I see more and more of them…


----------



## BurlyBob

Playing card on bike spikes. Sure brings back memories. Good times back then.


----------



## TrumpWon

Beautiful setup you have there


----------



## corelz125

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he pays none--I m all for throwing him out, but then, I don t have a vote….
> 
> - moke


Thats one way to get him out. Who ever is paying for the utilities stops paying. No electric, heat, and water makes living very uncomfortable.


----------



## Lazyman

> We used balloons instead of cards. Sounded more like a Harley
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> we never tried that trick,sounds good.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> we never tried that either, but it does sound better :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It really sounded cool when about 10 of us rode through neighborhood all with balloons on the spokes.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you may want to reach out to Rob Castle and his take on the new phoneme of e-bikes, if I am not mistaken he and his son were involved a few years ago in building them. I see more and more of them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes his son imports and sells a line.rob has gone and helped him many times.i see a lot of electric bikes and scooters here more and more.


----------



## pottz

> Beautiful setup you have there
> 
> - TrumpWon


welcome to the patio and the forum,glad you joined us.


----------



## moke

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he pays none--I m all for throwing him out, but then, I don t have a vote….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thats one way to get him out. Who ever is paying for the utilities stops paying. No electric, heat, and water makes living very uncomfortable.
> 
> - corelz125


Awesome idea!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he pays none--I m all for throwing him out, but then, I don t have a vote….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thats one way to get him out. Who ever is paying for the utilities stops paying. No electric, heat, and water makes living very uncomfortable.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Awesome idea!!!!
> 
> - moke


yeah and charge him rent,but thats if your wife wants to keep the house ? if it was me id say you gotta go and sell it.it will just be a headache if you dont.


----------



## corelz125

electric bikes are every wear here. Even electric scooters. They've been around for a few years. They aren't slow either. You get hit by one it could kill you.


----------



## pottz

the only electric scooter ill be riding on are the ones you see the people of walmart riding-lol ! hell that could happen real soon maybe ? ;=))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bicycle memories were quite interesting and they are still popular today










here is an interesting article to add to your forum

*4 Easy Ways to Make Your Bike Sound Like a Motorcycle*
https://spokester.com/blogs/news/4-ways-to-make-your-bike-sound-like-a-motorcycle


----------



## pottz

> Bicycle memories were quite interesting and they are still popular today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is an interesting article to add to your forum
> 
> *4 Easy Ways to Make Your Bike Sound Like a Motorcycle*
> https://spokester.com/blogs/news/4-ways-to-make-your-bike-sound-like-a-motorcycle
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats cool but it takes away the nostalgia factor.it's still a playing card for me ! something made in china just wont cut it !


----------



## Lazyman

Like the playing cards aren't made in Jina.


----------



## corelz125

Doesn't matter half the kids don't ride bikes anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*May 17 is National Bike to Work Day*
MICHAEL BURROWS
MAY 14, 2019
Roughly 870,000 people report commuting by bicycle - many of them young and urban residents.

May 17 is National Bike to Work Day and events are held around the country to encourage people to commute by bicycle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a good read…

*Bicycling is for everyone*

https://svbcoalition.org/zz-archive/why-bicycling-is-important/#page-content


----------



## pottz

> Doesn t matter half the kids don t ride bikes anymore.
> 
> - corelz125


yes and thats fricken sad !!!


----------



## pottz

> *May 17 is National Bike to Work Day*
> MICHAEL BURROWS
> MAY 14, 2019
> Roughly 870,000 people report commuting by bicycle - many of them young and urban residents.
> 
> May 17 is National Bike to Work Day and events are held around the country to encourage people to commute by bicycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha,in our company we have "one" guy that bikes to work ! problem in socal weve got so many that drive 20-50 miles or more to work.makes biking kinda hard !


----------



## pottz

we had a very mild 4th this year,only a few before and a few after but last night 2am some dumb ass M-F !!! decided it was a good time to bang a few. now it's 7:40pm and another brain surgeon thinks it's cool.id love to shove a large quantity up their rear end and light it up !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting caught up with all my emails and such. New job is very busy. Nothing new as of late. Been busy with home repairs and maintenance and such.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see you back with us bootcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good to see you back with us bootcherbynight
> 
> - BurlyBob


Thanks, started new job recently. Extremely busy. ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

Last time in NYC 6 years ago? I could not believe all the E bikes. I was thinking is that adding to energy consumption or reducing it? All the messengers on ebikes (they used to peddle) etc

In the shop yesterday, replacing a old crappy used 2×4 table for the drill press, with 3/4 construction (also used) no drawers I will leave it open to see what I can use the new space for.

Gunny has returned….

Full day today, Golf,Lunch,Gym,finance meeting, then a cocktail party at a friends new house (they close today) then they begin the demo and rebuild.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My thoughts on folks not wanting to work, they're the same as those posted above. I go out to eat almost never so the labor shortage in that market doesn't affect me. Groceries are going up, many things at ALDI are up between 40% and 120% in the past 8 months that I buy (or used to) regularly. Walmart is fast tracking new truck drivers to start at $110K/yr. and this isn't some hard job, just don't hit anything and stay sober, regretably skill and staying away from drugs and alcohol is more than some people can pull off. Wages are rising but engineered inflation is effectively lowering them. Gru seems to understand what's going on.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee is about it. Dreary looing out but warm and humid.

shop time later, Milk Paint all applied, two layers of colors, 2 coats each on 15 drawer fronts and 5 spindles. Now the sanding through and burnishing to get the used and abused look.

Have a good Friday.


----------



## moke

> Mike just back the pick up right into the back of the house and leave it there. Maybe He ll get out then. The nephew pays all the utilities?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he pays none--I m all for throwing him out, but then, I don t have a vote….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thats one way to get him out. Who ever is paying for the utilities stops paying. No electric, heat, and water makes living very uncomfortable.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Awesome idea!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah and charge him rent,but thats if your wife wants to keep the house ? if it was me id say you gotta go and sell it.it will just be a headache if you dont.
> 
> - pottz


There are three houses on the property…and a cabin along the river, which is several hundred feet away….they are all going to be sold. I would not live in one of them, or the cabin….but one is about 5 years old.


----------



## corelz125

That seems to be a big problem these days for younger people, staying away from drugs and alcohol.


----------



## pottz

> Just getting caught up with all my emails and such. New job is very busy. Nothing new as of late.  Been busy with home repairs and maintenance and such.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny welcome to the patio buddy,glad to hear the new job is going well.sounds like you finally found someone that appreciates what you do.keep checkin in when you can.


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> - pottz


LMAO


----------



## pottz

hey no nudity or foul language,right ! hard to find jokes or memes that guys like that will fly here. wife sent this to me.


----------



## pottz

hey anyone awake,it's 6:30 westcoast 9:30 east ! man it's been one dead day. patio is open as is the bar. join me for some refreshments !


----------



## 987Ron

This old man is still up and kicking. Not for long. Dogs out in the light rain, drying them off.

Pottz. Being a woodworker and a Wine Lover a question. The wooden boxes (crates) often used for a case of wine. Ever make anything from the wooden crates? Nice vintors names, wine type etc on the crates.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW- is here but I am drinking Coors light and the food is a "sous vide tri-tip" side of shrimp with fresh broccoli and a French baguette.










No burn barrels in the summer in AZ….


----------



## 987Ron

The clock struck 10, hear the bugle playing taps, lights out. Hanging it up.


----------



## pottz

> This old man is still up and kicking. Not for long. Dogs out in the light rain, drying them off.
> 
> Pottz. Being a woodworker and a Wine Lover a question. The wooden boxes (crates) often used for a case of wine. Ever make anything from the wooden crates? Nice vintors names, wine type etc on the crates.
> 
> - 987Ron


no i havn't because you only get those with the very,very high end wines.hell im lucky if i get a good cardboard box anymore-lol !


----------



## pottz

> DW- is here but I am drinking Coors light and the food is a "sous vide tri-tip" side of shrimp with fresh broccoli and a French baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No burn barrels in the summer in AZ….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that sounds damn tasty my friend.tonight was mexican pizza.now i dont like tobasco sauce at all.but today at sams they had a new one with sirracha ! and i gotta say it's pretty tasty and a nice level of heat !


----------



## pottz

> The clock struck 10, hear the bugle playing taps, lights out. Hanging it up.
> 
> - 987Ron


good nite bud.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny, while you are here any update on your son and the merchant marine job. I am a YouTube person and I watch all their videos on it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Is this where the "Pottz's Patio" is located?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha very funny but almost true.but the tide is turning and with interest rates climbing those crazy prices are starting to drop !


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Is this where the "Pottz s Patio" is located?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh hell no DW my patio is in a 3.5 million modest subburb just outside of skid row ;-)) i got bums camping in my backyard most nights. and the bitch is,there all wino's !!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

ok the *DUCK* is in the house.can we all chant for his grand return !!!!! duckie…..please present yourself ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck-* I believe on another forum that you wanted DW back. I am back… I and others know sort of your relationship with Pottz and many others appreciate what you offer with your banter. Yes, I still pray and believe but also since I am into laser and for others- the Duck has a Trotec lased which is a Festool on steroids.

Welcome back- A word that sticks with me is the one you coined- "drivel" which I had to fact check…

Definition of drivel 
1: NONSENSE
Don't waste your time reading such drivel.


----------



## pottz

well DW i surely hope the duck knows he always has a home at pottz place.he's one of only a very few ill fight till im blocked from this forum to protect !!!! now it's up to him to rejoin his family ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, while you are here any update on your son and the merchant marine job. I am a YouTube person and I watch all their videos on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He just finished the semester and had 2 weeks off I believe before he starts back. Went on a trip to Colorado to see some friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I admire the merchant marine and I watch YouTube videos. This would not be for myself but the skill it takes to make the ship run. If I am not mistaken he chose the engine vs deck? Glad for the response…


----------



## pottz

thanks for sharing your life with us buddy !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- I admire the merchant marine and I watch YouTube videos. This would not be for myself but the skill it takes to make the ship run. If I am not mistaken he chose the engine vs deck? Glad for the response…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, he wants to be an engineer. Has already done 1st part of Sea Year. He enjoyed it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I see it is an admirable profession and the skill it takes to make the ship run. To others watch some You Tube videos should you want to more about it?

One of my favorites is

https://www.youtube.com/c/ChiefMAKOi

Great explainations on what it takes- nice job


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had an offer to take the merchant marine academy appointment when I graduated high school. I get seasick ;( good thing I didn't eh? ) Not sure if the eye glasses prescription change that disqualified me from Air Force Academy appointment disqualified me from the marine academy appointment too.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. Screen repair guy is here to finish his project. Bigger than he thought I think. Probably wishes he quoted a higher price. Give him an extra bit as he has done a good job, showed up when he was suppose to and is nice to have around.

More coffee for me and later some Osmo to smear around.


----------



## EricFai

Morning guys, a little quite time here with coffee in hand before the grandkids wake up. Been a fun time, and the weather has held out with no storms.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz good joke.

Morning all. on Drugs and the world. We get say 30 applications for a position in Golf Course Maintenance, 4 will commit to an interview. Zero go for the mandatory drug test.

Friends closed on a home here. Today I get to salvage anything I want. Real nice wood panel door on the wine room is going. I have been asked to make it into a table.

Other stuff too.

Hope to finish the build on the Drill Press table.


----------



## EricFai

Employers have a hard time finding an employee that is drug free now days, sad time for us. And the feds want to legalize pot. Really think that is a bad idea.


----------



## corelz125

> Employers have a hard time finding an employee that is drug free now days, sad time for us. And the feds want to legalize pot. Really think that is a bad idea.
> 
> - Eric


The last few years before it was legalized here. You would walk down any street in NYC and smell it. I'm sure it was the same in other big cities.


----------



## corelz125

> Gunny- I admire the merchant marine and I watch YouTube videos. This would not be for myself but the skill it takes to make the ship run. If I am not mistaken he chose the engine vs deck? Glad for the response…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes, he wants to be an engineer. Has already done 1st part of Sea Year. He enjoyed it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


A building maintenance engineer?


----------



## Peteybadboy

duplacate


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is what I have been working on. Upgraded my Drill press cart from a crappy no storage 2×4 construction, to a 3/4 ply cabinet. I added the Woodpeckers drawer (100$) then bought the new fence (70 $). The drawer is high quality, and the fence is as well. The fence has dust collection. I already had the table with the old woodpeckers fence.

I am going to leave the base open for now until know what I want to store there.

I will now make a cart for the spindle sander and get that off the bench and into what I thought was dead space. Picking up valuable bench space in the process.

This is all procrastinating because I have not figured out the base for the Mahogany slab table project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- looks great and I have been enjoying your woodshop transition.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey nicel table Does the drawer limit the distance from drill bit to table? Can you remove the drawer if you need more height? Have somewhat that problem on occasion as it is a bench top type


----------



## pottz

if i didn't already have the rockler drill press table id but the woodpeckers.i have a stand drill press with a cart on wheels under it so if i need more space i roll the car out and i can drop down the table as much as i want.petey have you tried out the dust collection yet ? curious as to how well it works.


----------



## pottz

got out in the yard this morning and started a project i been wanting to do for awhile now.on the side of my house i had a strip of grass between rose beds on each side.it gets very hot on the south side and ive never been able to keep the grass green so i ripped it all out and gonna replace with paver stones.got about 3/4 done until it got too hot.should finish tomorrow.pictures on my green thumb thread if your interested.the spa is gonna feel real good tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Employers have a hard time finding an employee that is drug free now days, sad time for us. And the feds want to legalize pot. Really think that is a bad idea.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> The last few years before it was legalized here. You would walk down any street in NYC and smell it. I m sure it was the same in other big cities.
> 
> - corelz125


Too bad the idiots in charge cannot make the association between drug use, gangs, violent crimes, and auto theft. Armed robberies at stop lights is the newest popular activity here. We had a prowler looking a the truck again Wednesday. That seems to be moving from a quarterly activity to monthly ;((


----------



## OzarkJim

I can relate to the hot temps right now and I can remember everyone using rocks and pavers for landscaping in New Mexico desert. Only grass that grew there was heavily watered, and the environmentalists were always up in arms about it. Constantly protesting any water use.

Real drought here right now very unusual for us. Temps are triple digit which we normally don't see but a few days in August. I'm doing a couple hours in the morning then falling back on a 30 minutes outside then an hour inside schedule.


----------



## pottz

> I can relate to the hot temps right now and I can remember everyone using rocks and pavers for landscaping in New Mexico desert. Only grass that grew there was heavily watered, and the environmentalists were always up in arms about it. Constantly protesting any water use.
> 
> Real drought here right now very unusual for us. Temps are triple digit which we normally don t see but a few days in August. I m doing a couple hours in the morning then falling back on a 30 minutes outside then an hour inside schedule.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


your schedule is pretty much what i did today. this morning was nice and cool with a marine layer that blocked the sun until about 9:30 then it started too warm up fast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> if i didn t already have the rockler drill press table id but the woodpeckers.i have a stand drill press with a cart on wheels under it so if i need more space i roll the car out and i can drop down the table as much as i want.petey have you tried out the dust collection yet ? curious as to how well it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Your shop is as impressive as the patio 5 stars. More importantly, you can actually make some nice stuff. As for the heat out west, this is why I have some cold Coors light…


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, that's me too. I'm good in the shop till about 1pm or a little more. Then it's to hot to work out there. Miller time
and the need to rehydrate!


----------



## pottz

well hay boys im on the patio and the ocean breeze has cooled it down to the low 70's right now,so join me and chill out !


----------



## pottz

man what a dead night.are you guys all dead !!!! hey ive been digging with picks and shovels all day but im still kicken !!!! and im 62!


----------



## RichT

> man what a dead night.are you guys all dead !!!! hey ive been digging with picks and shovels all day but im still kicken !!!! and im 62!
> 
> - pottz


I'm up. Time to edgumacate some LJs on the realities of hard wax oil.


----------



## moke

Partied for the last two days…..feel a little rough…..vino last night and Rum and Coke tonight…..
Bro and SIL were over cooked up something I call Mikey burgers….two 1/3 lb patties with tomato, pickle and onion sealed together and grilled on the Green Mountain. while the blackstone was going with fried taters with onions and sweet peppers….I am sure my new cardiologist is having a cow….topped it of with choc, choc chip cake and ice cream….


----------



## pottz

> Partied for the last two days…..feel a little rough…..vino last night and Rum and Coke tonight…..
> Bro and SIL were over cooked up something I call Mikey burgers….two 1/3 lb patties with tomato, pickle and onion sealed together and grilled on the Green Mountain. while the blackstone was going with fried taters with onions and sweet peppers….I am sure my new cardiologist is having a cow….topped it of with choc, choc chip cake and ice cream….
> 
> - moke


mike…........cmom man i know your feeling like a new man but lets make sure you stay a new man ok ?


----------



## pottz

> man what a dead night.are you guys all dead !!!! hey ive been digging with picks and shovels all day but im still kicken !!!! and im 62!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m up. Time to edgucamate some LJs on the realities of hard wax oil.
> 
> - Rich


great im all ears.your thread has been quiet too long.lets kick it bud !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Pick and shovels? You moved 3 sq feet of grass. Put a few blue stones down there


----------



## moke

> Partied for the last two days…..feel a little rough…..vino last night and Rum and Coke tonight…..
> Bro and SIL were over cooked up something I call Mikey burgers….two 1/3 lb patties with tomato, pickle and onion sealed together and grilled on the Green Mountain. while the blackstone was going with fried taters with onions and sweet peppers….I am sure my new cardiologist is having a cow….topped it of with choc, choc chip cake and ice cream….
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike…........cmom man i know your feeling like a new man but lets make sure you stay a new man ok ?
> 
> - pottz


I rode 15 miles on my stationary bike this week, lifted upper body M-W-F and Lower Tues Thurs…..come on….I can't eat decent food that doesn't taste like cardboard on one night?


----------



## RichT

> great im all ears.your thread has been quiet too long.lets kick it bud !!!!
> 
> - pottz


This is over on nickbatz's Osmo thread. I've got some ruminations to post when I get time though.


----------



## OzarkJim

I'm retired but my wife still works as a Nurse at a nursing home. She does two 16 hour shifts Saturday and Sunday then off Mon-Fri. That allows us to glamp (camping but in a high end RV) and travel a good bit. Hope to have her retired in another year or so. She is mainly just working for the health insurance…...

Pottz, I got a year on ya at 63. I love the Blackstone burgers for sure. Even better with an adult beverage. Hoping to build an outdoor kitchen in the next year or so. We have grills and smoker but under our current Gazebo isn't the ideal place. Would really like to build a Pizza oven!! Have you seen the videos where they use an exercise ball as a form for an igloo type pizza oven?


----------



## OzarkJim

In case y'all didn't know there is a reason for so many Grizzly machines in our shop. We only live about 2.5 hours from Springfield, MO. No shipping for us we just go get the machines. That place is like meca for woodworkers!

Doesn't hurt that Bass Pro Shops is also located in Springfield. And since Branson, MO is on the way I can keep the wife happy with a stop there.


----------



## pottz

> man what a dead night.are you guys all dead !!!! hey ive been digging with picks and shovels all day but im still kicken !!!! and im 62!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m up. Time to edgucamate some LJs on the realities of hard wax oil.
> 
> - Rich


great im all ears.your thread has been quiet too long.lets kick it bud !!!!


> Pick and shovels? You moved 3 sq feet of grass. Put a few blue stones down there
> 
> - corelz125


yeah ok,ill have some sausage and eggs ready for you tomorrow at 6am so we can get it going by 7am ok ?


----------



## pottz

> Partied for the last two days…..feel a little rough…..vino last night and Rum and Coke tonight…..
> Bro and SIL were over cooked up something I call Mikey burgers….two 1/3 lb patties with tomato, pickle and onion sealed together and grilled on the Green Mountain. while the blackstone was going with fried taters with onions and sweet peppers….I am sure my new cardiologist is having a cow….topped it of with choc, choc chip cake and ice cream….
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike…........cmom man i know your feeling like a new man but lets make sure you stay a new man ok ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I rode 15 miles on my stationary bike this week, lifted upper body M-W-F and Lower Tues Thurs…..come on….I can t eat decent food that doesn t taste like cardboard on one night?
> 
> - moke


yes you damn well earned it bud,enjoy !


----------



## pottz

> great im all ears.your thread has been quiet too long.lets kick it bud !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is over on nickbatz s Osmo thread. I ve got some ruminations to post when I get time though.
> 
> - Rich


good you need some kick up on your thread to get the juices flowing. ill be watching.


----------



## pottz

> In case y all didn t know there is a reason for so many Grizzly machines in our shop. We only live about 2.5 hours from Springfield, MO. No shipping for us we just go get the machines. That place is like meca for woodworkers!
> 
> Doesn t hurt that Bass Pro Shops is also located in Springfield. And since Branson, MO is on the way I can keep the wife happy with a stop there.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


damn you suck big time man !!!! ha ha no havn't seen the vids your talkin about.now i love some good pizza but id never spend more than a hundred bucks building a pizza oven because swmbo doesn't really care for pizza !!!


----------



## pottz

> I m retired but my wife still works as a Nurse at a nursing home. She does two 16 hour shifts Saturday and Sunday then off Mon-Fri. That allows us to glamp (camping but in a high end RV) and travel a good bit. Hope to have her retired in another year or so. She is mainly just working for the health insurance…...
> 
> Pottz, I got a year on ya at 63. I love the Blackstone burgers for sure. Even better with an adult beverage. Hoping to build an outdoor kitchen in the next year or so. We have grills and smoker but under our current Gazebo isn t the ideal place. Would really like to build a Pizza oven!! Have you seen the videos where they use an exercise ball as a form for an igloo type pizza oven?
> 
> - W2Woodworks


i got the same problem.im gonna retire in 3 years but the wife is almost 8 years younger so that makes lots of high dollar insurance out of pocket. and with her health issues i cant go HMO!!!


----------



## pottz

well this is one dead saturday night so checkin out myself.had a tough day so im out kids !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron

The drawer does limit the space from depth of cut. Drawer can be removed, but it is a job. I don't remember needing much depth of cut.

Pottz I have not tried the dust collection on the woodpecker DP fence, just seen youtube videos. I need to find a reducer from 2" port to the Festool vac . ANY IDEAS?

Moke - I need to get back to working out. it's been too long.

W2W welcome to LJ.

Golf today in the heat and humidity. Boyz v Girl minus one couple. They are out in Yosemite we catch up w them on Thursday in Montana. (never been)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry i have not been to active here but Wife is in the hospital i come home friday after dialysis and could not wake her up so they still doing test on her :<((((((((((((((


----------



## 987Ron

I'm up Slept late for some reason. Have a lot planned for today. hopefully will get some of it doen. Anniversary tomorrow and haven't got a card yet. No. 1 on the list. 63rd. She's been worth it. 
Smear some Osmo that I did not do yesterday. etc.

Story I heard on gaining height on a bench type drill press. What not to do. Do not know these people and I assume it is correct and not made up. Man needed more height, so he loosened the base from the column and turned the upper part 90 degrees so it was over the edge of the bench. Unbalanced it fell off the bench, broke some of the parts. Messed up the floor and and fell into the cabinet breaking a door. Funny when it is not you.

Have a good day.


----------



## EricFai

Oh no Tony. Hope all test come back good. Keeping you and her in prayers.


----------



## splintergroup

> got out in the yard this morning and started a project i been wanting to do for awhile now.on the side of my house i had a strip of grass between rose beds on each side.it gets very hot on the south side and ive never been able to keep the grass green so i ripped it all out and gonna replace with paver stones.got about 3/4 done until it got too hot.should finish tomorrow.pictures on my green thumb thread if your interested.the spa is gonna feel real good tonight.
> 
> - pottz


Silly people!

All you need for lush, vigorous grass growth is a crack in a sidewalk…


----------



## moke

> In case y all didn t know there is a reason for so many Grizzly machines in our shop. We only live about 2.5 hours from Springfield, MO. No shipping for us we just go get the machines. That place is like meca for woodworkers!
> 
> Doesn t hurt that Bass Pro Shops is also located in Springfield. And since Branson, MO is on the way I can keep the wife happy with a stop there.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


That….my friend…is a dangerous place for any of us to live!!!! No wonder you have such a big building…..you are going to fill it up in a year!


----------



## moke

> sorry i have not been to active here but Wife is in the hospital i come home friday after dialysis and could not wake her up so they still doing test on her :<((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


GRRRR8- I hope all is going to be ok…let us know her healing progress please…


----------



## bandit571

Some food for thought…..if you ever get a chance to watch The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug movie….slowly go through Beorm's Cottage…..see how many wood working tools you can see….and….take a long look at that chair he sits in…..as it is carved. And, think about having such a house of your own…..


----------



## 987Ron

Tony, hope all turn out fine. Be positive.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tony,

Thinking about you and your wife. Good luck man. The doc's will figure it out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

We got rained out today. (Lightning in the area) Got 7 holes in.

Watching the open.

Thinking I should be in the shop working on the spindle sander cabinet.

Ever notice the huge noggins on golf announcers? Massive


----------



## pottz

> sorry i have not been to active here but Wife is in the hospital i come home friday after dialysis and could not wake her up so they still doing test on her :<((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


my heart is with you buddy,hope it goes well.


----------



## pottz

> got out in the yard this morning and started a project i been wanting to do for awhile now.on the side of my house i had a strip of grass between rose beds on each side.it gets very hot on the south side and ive never been able to keep the grass green so i ripped it all out and gonna replace with paver stones.got about 3/4 done until it got too hot.should finish tomorrow.pictures on my green thumb thread if your interested.the spa is gonna feel real good tonight.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Silly people!
> 
> All you need for lush, vigorous grass growth is a crack in a sidewalk…
> 
> - splintergroup


LOL-yeah thats for sure.the only grass that will grow there is some nasty crap that ive tried for years to get rid of. just finished up actually,hot and humid today.one cool thing was when i went to lowes to get the pavers a couple guys on the forklift told me go pay what you need and they brought the pallet out to my truck,and even loaded most of em for me.some people dont like lowes but i always get great service at mine.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ever notice the huge noggins on golf announcers? Massive
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Have to have space for the egos?


----------



## pottz

> Ever notice the huge noggins on golf announcers? Massive
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Have to have space for the egos?
> 
> - 987Ron


hmmmm maybe i need to start watching golf ?


----------



## corelz125

That would of been an easy job there Pottz could of got some granite flagging. Looks like only a few stones would of done the job.

Hope things get better Tony.


----------



## pottz

> That would of been an easy job there Pottz could of got some granite flagging. Looks like only a few stones would of done the job.
> 
> Hope things get better Tony.
> 
> - corelz125


it's about 17'.


----------



## OzarkJim

Just started the Blueberry wine.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tony, my heart goes out to you. I hope your wife recovers quickly


----------



## pottz

damn hot here for my area today.in the patio right now trying to stay cool.luckily the pottz patio has two ceiling fans to aid when the winds dont.i must admit a mortal sin that im hanging my head and am ashamed of myself…..........i put an ice cube in my chardonnay !!!!!!!!!!! i know this deserves a caning at the least ! hey the wine was getting warm too fast !


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Get one of those insulted cups for your chardonnay. Even a big heavy beer mug from the freezer would do it. Not proper but night work.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: Get one of those insulted cups for your chardonnay. Even a big heavy beer mug from the freezer would do it. Not proper but night work.
> 
> - 987Ron


i havn't put an ice cube in wine in ,i cant remember when ron. when it's really hot ill usually go for a frosty marg !


----------



## corelz125

Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.


----------



## pottz

> Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


very coo bud.was that for mom ?


----------



## corelz125

> Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> very coo bud.was that for mom ?
> 
> - pottz


Yea she still didnt want to put it outside. My father threw out the old one that was falling apart and put it out there.


----------



## pottz

> Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> very coo bud.was that for mom ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yea she still didnt want to put it outside. My father threw out the old one that was falling apart and put it out there.
> 
> - corelz125


ahhhh the joy of dealing with elderly parents.


----------



## pottz

have you noticed the forum has been really dead lately.well it's summer so i guess it's to hot for most to woodwork,and they have other things more important to do ?


----------



## corelz125

Yea the entire site has been slow lately. Guess some are on vacations


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- the site needs some Dire Wolf stories, many of us miss the Max postings…


----------



## pottz

> Yea the entire site has been slow lately. Guess some are on vacations
> 
> - corelz125


yeah ive never seen the forum so slow ! and it's been slow for weeks now ?


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- the site needs some Dire Wolf stories, many of us miss the Max postings…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 hey the beagle cant carry the load !


----------



## pottz

ive noticed the shed has been slow also.plus the swap thread has been slow. summer i guess ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelz- the site needs some Dire Wolf stories, many of us miss the Max postings…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 hey the beagle cant carry the load !
> 
> - pottz


This is why DW always has the cats…


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- the site needs some Dire Wolf stories, many of us miss the Max postings…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> +1 hey the beagle cant carry the load !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is why DW always has the cats…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thats just…...weird man !


----------



## DevinT

> - woodbutcherbynight


That is the most hilarious thing I have read all week. I don't know how long it will be before I get *that* bored, but sure sounds like some good, clean fun.


----------



## DevinT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably has an underground lair. Or at least, that's what *I* would do. Make it look unassuming on the outside with the worst "curb appeal" possible, but build a bunker underneath it.


----------



## DevinT

> Just started the Blueberry wine.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


The what?!

Is this wine made from fermented blueberries or is it blueberry flavored and/or infused grape wine?


----------



## DevinT

> Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> very coo bud.was that for mom ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yea she still didnt want to put it outside. My father threw out the old one that was falling apart and put it out there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ahhhh the joy of dealing with elderly parents.
> 
> - pottz


Feeling the pain from dealing with elderly parents recently.

Said they were coming up to visit for 2 weeks. I made plans and put in for vacation time. As the date got closer, 14 days turned into 10. When they arrived, all of a sudden it became 5 days. Then half way through the trip it gets whittled away to 4 days with a surprise announcement they are leaving Sunday. THEN they decide to say final goodbyes yesterday on Saturday after only being here 3 days. Mom didn't even get out of the car to say goodbye.

I waited 6 weeks to put the knife I made for him together *with* him and it was supposed to be a fun shop time but they wanted to go out and drink instead of be with family.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dev

sounds like the needed a break from their current life.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like there's some tension there Devin.
DW it was time to groom him last week. The shedding was at its peak. We can't bring him to a groomer. The last time he went they couldn't take him out of the crate. He was barking, growling, showing teeth. I bought a high volume blow dryer and do it myself now


----------



## DevinT

Functional alcoholism is never pretty


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, yes it is warm out. Started at 7 am to put in a new garage door opener. Got the old one down and apart to take to the dump. Two brackets swapped out and the wall console off. New one together. Breakfast and then put the new one up.

The adjustments reprogramming the car remotes will take the time and the door will be open and shut. Warmer.

Breaskfast calls.


----------



## DevinT

Morning.

Been contemplating ripping a wall out. Recently realized to myself while I was on the crapper that the interior walls of the bathroom don't add up to the exterior walls. Took a tape measure and sure enough, the exterior walls of the bathroom measure 9 feet while the interior walls measure 7 feet. What on Earth is in that extra 2 feet of wall that I can't access from inside/outside said bathroom?

I am willing to get money it's conduit from the garage and drainage for the third floor bathrooms. That crap has to go somewhere (literally).

In fact, come to think of it, whenever the shower on the 3rd floor is running, I can hear it in the walled section within the bathroom.

Just been wondering if I can put an inset wall cutout or maybe even a closet, or expand the size of the bathroom (maybe even turn it into a water closet).


----------



## splintergroup

Ahhh, the "wet wall" where all the plumbing, etc. is hidden.

You can get really nice remote cameras that connect to your phone/tablet/desktop via bluetooth for chump change.
Drill a 1/4" hole into the cavity, slip in the camera and have a look-see.


----------



## DevinT

Won't the camera just see fiberglass?


----------



## BurlyBob

Started my day out with coffee, now it's yard work till noon, yippee skippy!


----------



## splintergroup

> Won't the camera just see fiberglass?
> 
> - DevinT


Exterior wall of the unit? then probably so 8^(

I thought just exterior wall of the loo.


----------



## OzarkJim

he what?!

Is this wine made from fermented blueberries or is it blueberry flavored and/or infused grape wine?

-Devin, SF, CA

Don't tell me there are wine snobs in this group that think wine can only be made from grapes…....

We have Blueberry bushes on OUR property. I also have Muscadine (wild grapes) and actual grapes. So this "country" wine is being made from our own fruit not a store bought kit! As they say "Country folks will survive"! If the apocalypses every happens we will be the folks sitting under the gazebo sipping wine and picking off zombies LOL….

Making wine from your own fruit is akin to growing your own trees (which we also have plenty of) running them thru your own saw mill (which we are considering but have a neighbor about 2 miles away with one) and then building a finished product from the lumber.


----------



## OzarkJim

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Probably has an underground lair. Or at least, that's what *I* would do. Make it look unassuming on the outside with the worst "curb appeal" possible, but build a bunker underneath it.
> 
> - DevinT


I paid $250K for paradise here in Arkansas. And the 4br/3bath split level has a safe room in the basement!! That is 20 acres with a 2 acre pond and 14' waterfall and frontage to a whitewater kayaking stream. And yet we have fiberoptic high speed internet and flushing toilets. Still the folks on the east and west coast would call us backwards ****************************************. I sure hope they don't catch on and move here!


----------



## OzarkJim

Speaking of neighbors with sawmills. We actually have two. One is about 2 miles away and I know him well. He has a shed that is about 80' long that is stacked head high with Red Oak, White Oak and cedar! His mill is one of those bandsaw rigs.

The other neighbor is about 5 miles away (remember we live in the country this is what we still call neighbor). He is a younger guy with a bandsaw mill and does a lot of pine and Cedar.

We looked real hard at a bandsaw mill ourselves but with such a ready supply we simply can't justify it at present. We have plenty of room for it and even our own trees to cut but at present outfitting the shop is more of a priority.


----------



## EricFai

W2W, sounds like paradise.


----------



## moke

> Here's the little bench I made last week what it was made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Really well done!


----------



## pottz

> W2W, sounds like paradise.
> 
> - Eric


+1 sounds good to me.250k will only get you a garage here in socal.i drink a lot of wine but im no wine snob.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I paid $250K for paradise here in Arkansas. And the 4br/3bath split level has a safe room in the basement!! That is 20 acres with a 2 acre pond and 14 waterfall and frontage to a whitewater kayaking stream. And yet we have fiberoptic high speed internet and flushing toilets. Still the folks on the east and west coast would call us backwards ****************************************. I sure hope they don t catch on and move here!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Hear in the upstate it's starting to happen more and more. I'm seeing plates from CA, OR, NY, CT, VT, IL & several from WA.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## 987Ron

Petey, nice support for the sander. Have the older Delta equivalent. Used it a lot more than I ever thought I would, hook it up to the shop vac, works pretty well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz-* I enjoyed the Dire wolf update, especially his showing his teeth part… I imagine that you know each other's limits… Good job


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Devin, Good chance that space is mechanical space if you are in a multistory building.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *here in socal.i drink a lot of wine but im no wine snob.
> *
> - pottz


That we know but how about a Coors light?










Chilled to 38 degree


----------



## pottz

> *here in socal.i drink a lot of wine but im no wine snob.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> That we know but how about a Coors light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilled to 38 degree
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill save those for you dw.


----------



## OzarkJim

I'm a fan of Coors Light myself. Every now and then a little touch of the green (Jamison Irish whiskey) but only to kill the foam from the root beer….....

My partner in crime Rick Woody brews beer from time to time as well. Just in case you haven't caught on the W2 is a play on our last names Woody/Wilson. It's also the name of our fishing team. It's actually W squared but sometimes you can't do subscript.

We try to make time at least once per week to sit down at the creek and share one with our wives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Coors and Anheuser Busch trigger headaches and migraines ;(( All other brews seem to be OK )


----------



## bandit571

Amish farms to the north and west of me…..about every 3rd farm has a sawmill…..as their other "Cash Crop" seems to be Pallet Making….by the flatbed load…..

Much prefer Guinness Extra Stout Draught….in bottles, of course…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been a Natural Ice drinker for the past few years. It's the cheapest beer around my parts. I'd much prefer a good German Dark beer but out here, good luck trying to find that.

I've been doing yard work since 8:30am. I'm done for the day. Tomorrow I'm back in my shop working on my projects, enjoying my AC unit.


----------



## corelz125

Thanks Mike.
Still settling in the new shop Petey?


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


LMAO


----------



## pottz

> Devin, Good chance that space is mechanical space if you are in a multistory building.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


im thinking if it's two feet bump out there could be room for something.question is are you willing to punch a hole and see for sure.nothing a little drywall repair wont fix ?


----------



## EricFai

Could even be a HVAC chase.


----------



## pottz

so youve probably all seen crickets message about improvements in the works.about time they put a new transmission in this old chevy pickup.one thing i really hope they do is fix the memorium,too many jocks that contributed a lot will be forgotten.


----------



## pottz

> Could even be a HVAC chase.
> 
> - Eric


yeah if it's that big probably ! 2ft is a lot just for sewer lines and plumbing.


----------



## RichT

> Devin, Good chance that space is mechanical space if you are in a multistory building.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> im thinking if it s two feet bump out there could be room for something.question is are you willing to punch a hole and see for sure.nothing a little drywall repair wont fix ?
> 
> - pottz


Or, it could be a portal to perdition.


----------



## corelz125

If your hot water heater and furnace are downstairs your chimney might be in that chase also Devin.


----------



## pottz

> Devin, Good chance that space is mechanical space if you are in a multistory building.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> im thinking if it s two feet bump out there could be room for something.question is are you willing to punch a hole and see for sure.nothing a little drywall repair wont fix ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Or, it could be a portal to perdition.
> 
> - Rich


well in that case,open er up dev !!!


----------



## DS

My vote is for a hoard of pirate's treasure boarded up in the walls.

If you're bound to be disappointed, you might as well think big for a little while. YOLO


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- as a former General contractor, this is how it goes (legally). If this is a rental or even a condo that- you own outright-* You can not make any structural change to the building structure unless you get approval from the building management to submit plans for their approval*. Otherwise, you or the estate will be sued or there will be a lien on your property.

No memes- no sarcasm just legal advice. Maybe* Top Max* can chime in on this?


----------



## BurlyBob

DW I remember visiting Germany back in 2013. I made a point to visit that very site where Reagan gave that speech.
That was the back side of the gate, I have photos of the front side of the gate. My Mother, her 2 sisters and my grandmother escaped from East Germany in '48. Just being there was a very moving experience for me. I doubt anyone in my family felt as I did. Just down the street to the right of Reagan is the Bundestag less than 4 blocks away.
That's how close he was to East Germany when he gave that incredible speech that changed the world.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I forgot to mention that the Bundestag is the seat of the German parliament.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BB-* great heartfelt story. Unfortunately, many people don't know the history of their ancestors, and more importantly, it was "hard", yet they made it. Top Max has some great early arrivers living in the states. Also, the "Duck" has told as a young boy escaping Hungary with his family. He stated his father was a "fern" cutter as the story goes… Finally, most of us here did well from our ancestors- trials and tribulations. I thank God for the blessing that is bestowed on me… Thx for sharing…


----------



## DevinT

> Won't the camera just see fiberglass?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Exterior wall of the unit? then probably so 8^(
> 
> I thought just exterior wall of the loo.
> 
> - splintergroup


Interior wall. So, no fiberglass in interior walls?

Edit: the exterior wall of the loo is still inside the home


----------



## DevinT

> he what?!
> 
> Is this wine made from fermented blueberries or is it blueberry flavored and/or infused grape wine?
> 
> -Devin, SF, CA
> 
> Don t tell me there are wine snobs in this group that think wine can only be made from grapes…....
> 
> We have Blueberry bushes on OUR property. I also have Muscadine (wild grapes) and actual grapes. So this "country" wine is being made from our own fruit not a store bought kit! As they say "Country folks will survive"! If the apocalypses every happens we will be the folks sitting under the gazebo sipping wine and picking off zombies LOL….
> 
> Making wine from your own fruit is akin to growing your own trees (which we also have plenty of) running them thru your own saw mill (which we are considering but have a neighbor about 2 miles away with one) and then building a finished product from the lumber.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Not snobbery, pure intrigue. Now I wonder what the ABV is


----------



## DevinT

> My vote is for a hoard of pirate's treasure boarded up in the walls.
> 
> If you're bound to be disappointed, you might as well think big for a little while. YOLO
> 
> - DS


LoL!


----------



## DevinT

Got the next knife going.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dev,

Is that a forge?!!


----------



## 987Ron

Devin, Better look behind the wall, could be bodies.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and coffee in hand. 
Corgi is barking at the older Lab. Tries to get her to play, she is not interested, leave me alone, then grrrrr, nip, grrrr. message delivered. Corgi is to dumb to understand or to young.

shop time later. Osmo smearing. Really like Osmo poly oil. Good covering, goes a long way.

Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## DevinT

Petey, nah, just a vise within a vise


----------



## OzarkJim

I just saw this reported:
A family bought their daughter a used EV for $11K. She drove it for a month, and it stalled. Needed new battery at $14K!!

My question is:
Where is the guy with the india accent and his extended warranty when you need it?????


----------



## OzarkJim

Not snobbery, pure intrigue. Now I wonder what the ABV is

- DevinT

The alcohol content will vary depending on a number of factors but primarily the available sugar content, just like grape wine. Grapes are the only fruit that have enough natural sugar content to make wine without the addition of additional sugar. That is why the snobs say that any other fruit is not true wine. That being said, extra sugar is added to many grape wines as well…... But short answer is that ABV is same as grape wines.


----------



## moke

Petey… you have a great job on those two "carts". Your shop is really taking shape.
I have a friend that is just getting his shop "off the ground". He has been building cabinets and benches for a year now. He asked me if he was the only one that builds stuff for his shop and not the house…..I laughed and just said…happens to the best of us.

Jim…folks make fun of the midwest….but people are leaving the "left" coast in groves….they come to Iowa, Utah, Idaho, after selling their home by a percentage of a million dollars….half, 3/4 etc….then buy a house for 1/3 of that here and live well. Crime is 1/3 here, but they still make fun of Iowa….."I live in the sticks", is a little rag of newsletter that someone originally from Cal has started now….hey I got an idea…stay there!!! No offense Pottzy-Dev….but if you move here and then bitch about here…you are an arrogant POS.
Also Jim…..Jamisons is the best!!!! Good stuff!!

Pottz, I missed Crickets message, where is it?


----------



## splintergroup

> Won't the camera just see fiberglass?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Exterior wall of the unit? then probably so 8^(
> 
> I thought just exterior wall of the loo.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Interior wall. So, no fiberglass in interior walls?
> 
> Edit: the exterior wall of the loo is still inside the home
> 
> - DevinT


Typically there is only insulation on exterior walls. If a wall is shared between residences, there probably will be insulation (sound deadening) and generally fire codes require a masonry wall between the two as well (fire break).

You could drill a 1/8" hole and shove in a coat hanger wire to see what comes back out.


----------



## splintergroup

> P
> Pottz, I missed Crickets message, where is it?
> 
> - moke


https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318460


----------



## moke

> P
> Pottz, I missed Crickets message, where is it?
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318460
> 
> - splintergroup


- moke

Thanks Splinter…


----------



## pottz

> P
> Pottz, I missed Crickets message, where is it?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks Splinter…
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318460
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> - moke


hey maybe we will see some "real" improvements.


----------



## OzarkJim

Moke,

I am totally with ya. I remember being on a cruise and having to sit at a table with this investment broker that kept bragging about living in the middle of Manhattan. He kept bragging about all the culture. I finally asked him:
How many times have you attended the Opera? Answer twice. How many times have you visited the major museums? Once. How many times have you taken a vacation in the mountains? Dozens of times. Then I just said: I live where you vacation, and I have been to the Opera more than you!! That shut him up…..

So if it isn't the culture that is the draw of living in a metro area then what on earth is it???

I will give Cali credit for one thing. The Redwoods are really something to see and the Pacific coast is nice scenery.

But if I lived the ideal life I think winters in Florida fishing in the gulf and Summers in someplace like Silverton, Colorado riding side by sides and hunting would be the way to go…... with in-between right here in the Ozarks.


----------



## OzarkJim

Speaking of side by sides. How many folks here ride?

How about fishing?

Hunting?


----------



## 987Ron

> Speaking of side by sides. How many folks here ride?
> 
> How about fishing?
> 
> Hunting?
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Riding a couple of times when i was a teenager in Okla and a pack trip in Colorado. Not fond of it. On the ranch in Okla preferred the Jeep with no top and no doors. No grooming and all that when done with it. Could sit for days without attention.

Fishing and hunting combined a few years ago. Spear gun after grouper out n the gulf off Tampa. Not lately nor likely to. Hunting Lobster off Palm Springs with SCUBA, used the hands and a stick with a pull loop on the end. Lobster hunting off Cay Sol Banks south of the keys. That also was in the past….a few years ago. There was a restaurant in W.. Palm where your brought your catch of the day, fish or lobster. They would then cook it for you with a salad and sides of your choice, right on the intercoastal canal. Catch a couple lobster about 6 pm, eating them by 7. Now that was fresh.

As a young man in Okla, quail, dove, with Grandfather. Small mouth bass fishing also in E. Okla.

Now at my age none of the above. Hunt my fish at the market. My horses are many in the Porsche.


----------



## moke

> P
> Pottz, I missed Crickets message, where is it?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks Splinter…
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318460
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey maybe we will see some "real" improvements.
> 
> - pottz


that would be great…..


----------



## moke

> My horses are many in the Porsche.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron….you are awesome!


----------



## OzarkJim

> Speaking of side by sides. How many folks here ride?
> 
> How about fishing?
> 
> Hunting?
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Riding a couple of times when i was a teenager in Okla and a pack trip in Colorado. Not fond of it. On the ranch in Okla preferred the Jeep with no top and no doors. No grooming and all that when done with it. Could sit for days without attention.
> 
> Fishing and hunting combined a few years ago. Spear gun after grouper out n the gulf off Tampa. Not lately nor likely to. Hunting Lobster off Palm Springs with SCUBA, used the hands and a stick with a pull loop on the end. Lobster hunting off Cay Sol Banks south of the keys. That also was in the past….a few years ago. There was a restaurant in W.. Palm where your brought your catch of the day, fish or lobster. They would then cook it for you with a salad and sides of your choice, right on the intercoastal canal. Catch a couple lobster about 6 pm, eating them by 7. Now that was fresh.
> 
> As a young man in Okla, quail, dove, with Grandfather. Small mouth bass fishing also in E. Okla.
> 
> Now at my age none of the above. Hunt my fish at the market. My horses are many in the Porsche.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron,
I think you misunderstood. A side by side is an ATV not a horse. I haven't ridden a horse in years.

I spent 14 years of my oilfield career on the Gulf Coast. Didn't get into diving but did more than my fair share of fishing. I had a sailboat that I docked at a place called Stingaree. They would cook your catch too but the real prize there was their Shrimp Scampi. I do miss the fresh seafood now that i am back in my home state of Arkansas!

I spent some time in Oklahoma during my career as well. First I moved to Western edge in Higgins, TX. Then I moved to Eastern edge in McAlester, OK.


----------



## pottz

used to ride dirt bikes,atv's,freshwater fished,and fly fished.only hunted very little.did a lot of trap and skeet shooting when i was young.havn't fished in years though,id like to get back fly fishing that was fun.some of the things i used to love to do i just have no interest anymore.


----------



## Peteybadboy

W2w

People vacation where I live too.

I am going to Montana Thursdays w friends to do something "different'. I lived on 54th and 2nd for maybe 10 years. I did that so I could work more. Never saw more of NYC while working, because I was working. Living in the "city" did cut my travel down by 2 + hrs a day.

A little woodwork today on the Mahogany slab, cleaned up too.

Leaving for Montana soon, hope to meet a dental floss tycoon.


----------



## moke

> W2w
> 
> People vacation where I live too.
> 
> I am going to Montana Thursdays w friends to do something "different . I lived on 54th and 2nd for maybe 10 years. I did that so I could work more. Never saw more of NYC while working, because I was working. Living in the "city" did cut my travel down by 2 + hrs a day.
> 
> A little woodwork today on the Mahogany slab, cleaned up too.
> 
> Leaving for Montana soon, hope to meet a dental floss tycoon.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have cousins in Billings….the only way I can describe Montana is Majestic….it is truly one of the beautiful states Ive been in….


----------



## pottz

had two uncles and various cousins in great falls montana,one has passed.your right about the beauty of montana mike.


----------



## corelz125

Theres a few fishermen in here and one guy who hates boats. This year I've been doing a lot more fishing than last year. No hunting for me. There's no need to hunt cows they bring steak right to my grocery store


----------



## pottz

> Theres a few fishermen in here and one guy who hates boats. This year I ve been doing a lot more fishing than last year. No hunting for me. There s no need to hunt cows they bring steak right to my grocery store
> 
> - corelz125


why would anyone hate boats ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Moke,
> 
> I am totally with ya. I remember being on a cruise and having to sit at a table with this investment broker that kept bragging about living in the middle of Manhattan. He kept bragging about all the culture. I finally asked him:
> How many times have you attended the Opera? Answer twice. How many times have you visited the major museums? Once. How many times have you taken a vacation in the mountains? Dozens of times. Then I just said: I live where you vacation, and I have been to the Opera more than you!! That shut him up…..
> 
> So if it isn t the culture that is the draw of living in a metro area then what on earth is it???
> 
> I will give Cali credit for one thing. The Redwoods are really something to see and the Pacific coast is nice scenery.
> 
> But if I lived the ideal life I think winters in Florida fishing in the gulf and Summers in someplace like Silverton, Colorado riding side by sides and hunting would be the way to go…... with in-between right here in the Ozarks.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


If you can't find anything to do in the better cities around the country, you are just not trying. I could spend a month on the east coast just on the history of the beginning of our country.

I also love the outdoors. Avid fishing, canoeing, mtn biking, hiking. I love experiencing things, doesn't matter what as long as it's interesting.

Now if you want to talk about a place no one wants to visit, think small town in farmville. The best thing to do in my town is drive through it.

The trade off? 0% crime and 0% unemployment.

What's up jocks? Not much here. Still making veneer furniture, usually 1-2 pieces a week. Got a nice felder slider a work. Thing is sweet. Got to do a few things with it, including using a 14" blade to miter a big base. Having 5" of blade sticking out of the table is a little scary! Actually made the motor bog a little.

I'll try to keep up better this time around. Laters.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Theres a few fishermen in here and one guy who hates boats. This year I ve been doing a lot more fishing than last year. No hunting for me. There s no need to hunt cows they bring steak right to my grocery store
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> why would anyone hate boats ?
> 
> - pottz


+1. I love being on the water. Canoeing to ocean boating makes me no difference.


----------



## pottz

well about time you showed up.hey post some pic's of those pretty things you make.i miss seeing your work.glad you made it.


----------



## CWWoodworking

How bout this?-


----------



## pottz

> How bout this?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow, and i know that pic doesn't even come close to the reality ! how can you stand doing such a boring job everyday ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Hey that pic reminds me.

Anyone got suggestions for cutting stainless steel phenolic backed?

I really struggle with cutting the banding on these. Track saw is how I usually do it. But it has to be perfect as it sits inside a shallow dado.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Cleaning out my photo closet. Lol

These were really fun. Inside the drawer is a plug. I had to build an articulating arm to hold the cord. Worked pretty well. Cord was stiff so probably at the max of the holding power if blum tandems.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd probably put a 8-1/4" HSS blade on my tablesaw to cut stainless depending on how thick it is. If it's thicker than say 20 gauge, I'd probably give it a go on tbe bandsaw. Kinda tricky since phenolic wants a blade cutting fast and stainless wants something slow and cool.

BEAUTIFUL work on the side tables and the UFO!


----------



## pottz

> Cleaning out my photo closet. Lol
> 
> These were really fun. Inside the drawer is a plug. I had to build an articulating arm to hold the cord. Worked pretty well. Cord was stiff so probably at the max of the holding power if blum tandems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


nice work my friend. did i say i was glad your back ? well…..glad your back !


----------



## HokieKen

I used to spend most of my life outside of work fishing from a kayak for smallies in local rivers. Then marriage happened. My kayak hasn't seen love in about 3 years…

Deer hunting used to be bordering on an obsession. I still love doing it but lost access to the property I used to hunt a couple of years ago. About a month ago my wife took pity and suggested we start looking at nearby properties for about 25-50 acres I can hunt on and build a small cabin on for weekend getaways to ride atvs and such


----------



## pottz

> I used to spend most of my life outside of work fishing from a kayak for smallies in local rivers. Then marriage happened. My kayak hasn't seen love in about 3 years…
> 
> Deer hunting used to be bordering on an obsession. I still love doing it but lost access to the property I used to hunt a couple of years ago. About a month ago my wife took pity and suggested we start looking at nearby properties for about 25-50 acres I can hunt on and build a small cabin on for weekend getaways to ride atvs and such
> 
> - HokieKen


so she wants to build…..KENNYWOOD ! sorta like dollyewood only for guys that wanna drink beer and ….do nothing ? well make pizzas for sure ! in socal thats gonna cost ya about 30million…......before building anything and after a couple years of permit process !


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I used to spend most of my life outside of work fishing from a kayak for smallies in local rivers. Then marriage happened. My kayak hasn't seen love in about 3 years…
> 
> Deer hunting used to be bordering on an obsession. I still love doing it but lost access to the property I used to hunt a couple of years ago. About a month ago my wife took pity and suggested we start looking at nearby properties for about 25-50 acres I can hunt on and build a small cabin on for weekend getaways to ride atvs and such
> 
> - HokieKen


Trade the kayak for a canoe. My wife loves getting out on the water. The bonus is she can paddle while I fish. I also get to boss her around, tell her where to go. Lol.


----------



## Lazyman

That's not good Kenny. She's trying to get you away from the house.


----------



## pottz

> That s not good Kenny. She s trying to get you away from the house.
> 
> - Lazyman


hell i wish mine would,ill glady go ! mine just wants me to do this and that,when i just wanna do this and that )


----------



## pottz

hey we just passed 400 posts and i just wanna thank everyone that has posted and please keep posting.this thread is for you guys to share whatever you want.and all you lurkers,yeah 2828 so far,stop watching and start posting kids.it's all fun and no one is gonna spit on you i promise. so join the fun,and if you dont i have a 30 day refund,no question asked.so what do you have to lose ? operators are standing bye,post now !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Is the ufo the look they were after on the blue table CWW? The banding around it gives it the ufo look.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Is the ufo the look they were after on the blue table CWW? The banding around it gives it the ufo look.
> 
> - corelz125


It was actually designed by well known Designer if you run with those crowds. These are pretty affluent clients. The designers have show rooms that are appointment only.

Not my cup of tea, but I've made maybe 5-6 in the last year so someone likes them. Lol


----------



## EricFai

Kenny's wife is trying to get rid of him. He's lucky, gets to go into the wild.

Pottz, I hear ya, sometimes I like to go out the shop and I hear can you do this first. Arrrrrr…....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Devin, might be able to tell what is in the space from the attic, crawl space or basement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cleaning out my photo closet. Lol
> 
> These were really fun. Inside the drawer is a plug. I had to build an articulating arm to hold the cord. Worked pretty well. Cord was stiff so probably at the max of the holding power if blum tandems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Too bad you couldn't go cordless ))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey we just passed 400 posts and i just wanna thank everyone that has posted and please keep posting.this thread is for you guys to share whatever you want.and all you lurkers,yeah 2828 so far,stop watching and start posting kids.it s all fun and no one is gonna spit on you i promise. so join the fun,and if you dont i have a 30 day refund,no question asked.so what do you have to lose ? operators are standing bye,post now !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Congrats! too bad I have too much bad news right now ;((


----------



## OzarkJim

> used to ride dirt bikes,atv s,freshwater fished,and fly fished.only hunted very little.did a lot of trap and skeet shooting when i was young.havn t fished in years though,id like to get back fly fishing that was fun.some of the things i used to love to do i just have no interest anymore.
> 
> - pottz


That is actually a bit of my problem, too many hobbies LOL. And they are all expensive….

We will be fly fishing for trout next month on the Little Red River. We camp at JFK Corp of Engineer park but only live about 20 miles from it. Arkansas is blessed with several nice trout streams.

Our primary fishing is either Bass or Crappie though. I did two things when I retired. Built the woodworking shop and bought a 21' bass boat with a 250hp Yamaha. In fact, part of the reason for the new shop is to have a space deep enough to park a boat that size inside of.


----------



## EricFai

W2W, the boat sounds like me. I built my shop to have a place to build a small boat some day. To many other projects going on though.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I used to spend most of my life outside of work fishing from a kayak for smallies in local rivers. Then marriage happened. My kayak hasn't seen love in about 3 years…
> 
> Deer hunting used to be bordering on an obsession. I still love doing it but lost access to the property I used to hunt a couple of years ago. About a month ago my wife took pity and suggested we start looking at nearby properties for about 25-50 acres I can hunt on and build a small cabin on for weekend getaways to ride atvs and such
> 
> Big into Kayaks here. The wife is too. But then we do live on a whitewater stream. Thats another thing Arkansas has a lot of Whitewater. Seems like just about everyone has a kayak here.
> 
> I have a hunting condo (4'x8' stand) within sight of the house. Have introduced three 10 year olds to their first deer off of it in recent years. I rarely modern gun hunt anymore (although we throw some clays every now and then). Mostly just muzzleload and archery.
> 
> Good luck on the property. Always nice to have a place to get away too.


----------



## bandit571

My son bought a new hedge trimmer today….I even gave it a trial run…

B&D 18" BEHT200….3.5 A,

Got it out of the box…went to install the "D" shaped handle that goes above the bar….needed 4 screws..they only sent 2….

Seems to work well enough….and so far, I haven't cut into the cords….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Stephen Cobert joked after announcing that 20% of us, US, would see 100-degree temperatures this week. Remember when you said you wished everyone who denied climate would go to 7734? Well, 7734 has come to us ))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW

Love the blue table! Wife bought a dining table that is dyed blue. It is really cool, but we never show it because it has scratched. I would like to know if there is a way to fix the scratches and put on a top coat that would be more durable. May I send you some pics?

BTW I have a pond out back. Baby Tarpon in there and snook and gators!

When in Montana we plan to ride horses, TV's and golf carts!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Coffee and then off to the shop for some fun. 2nd coat of OSMO smearing.

Jim, In the late 69s or so took a canoe over to the Buffalo River and floated it. Once it was running pretty high, we looked at it and decided it might be above our ability and we had a young son with us. Went sight seeing and went back to Okla.

Arkansas is a beautiful state, rice paddies down SE to Mountains NW Horrible I-40 between.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Morning all. Coffee and then off to the shop for some fun. 2nd coat of OSMO smearing.
> 
> Jim, In the late 69s or so took a canoe over to the Buffalo River and floated it. Once it was running pretty high, we looked at it and decided it might be above our ability and we had a young son with us. Went sight seeing and went back to Okla.
> 
> Arkansas is a beautiful state, rice paddies down SE to Mountains NW Horrible I-40 between.
> 
> - 987Ron


You decide to come back and try again let me know. I can put you on a better river. We can monitor the water levels on most of the floating rivers and know them all fairly well. The Caddo river is a good choice for first timers or kids. The Buffalo is overcrowded with tourists for the locals. But if you need to rent boats it is an option.

Personally I don't care for the rice paddies. Good for ducks but also good for mosquitos!! I was raised in South Arkansas which is pine woods country and flat. We live in the North central Ozark mountains now. For sure there is a lot of variety to the landscape of the state. But the nice thing is you can afford to own a good sized piece of it!! But best of all it is full of good people.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny s wife is trying to get rid of him. He s lucky, gets to go into the wild.
> 
> Pottz, I hear ya, sometimes I like to go out the shop and I hear can you do this first. Arrrrrr…....
> 
> - Eric


be very glad guys i wish i had my wife to tell me what to do :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## pottz

> Kenny s wife is trying to get rid of him. He s lucky, gets to go into the wild.
> 
> Pottz, I hear ya, sometimes I like to go out the shop and I hear can you do this first. Arrrrrr…....
> 
> - Eric
> 
> be very glad guys i wish i had my wife to tell me what to do :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah i joke about it but it would be a sad day without her in my life.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW
> 
> Love the blue table! Wife bought a dining table that is dyed blue. It is really cool, but we never show it because it has scratched. I would like to know if there is a way to fix the scratches and put on a top coat that would be more durable. May I send you some pics?
> 
> BTW I have a pond out back. Baby Tarpon in there and snook and gators!
> 
> When in Montana we plan to ride horses, TV s and golf carts!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If your table is dyed veneer, it's very hard to get a good repair. The finish room struggles with repairs. The problem is the repair looks good in one angle, but is too dark/light as the light changes.


----------



## EricFai

Tony and Pottz, agreed all the way. Would be lost, she keeps me in line at times. Which can be a good thing.


----------



## moke

CW- That is some awesome work buddy….

Corelz--who in the world would hate boats????

Petey- we just had some friends get back from Wyoming, after being on a cattle drive for a week….not sure how I feel about that…he said that the most they spent on the horses were 6 hours a day, but he was still pretty saddle sore….


----------



## pottz

> CW- That is some awesome work buddy….
> 
> Corelz--who in the world would hate boats????
> 
> Petey- we just had some friends get back from Wyoming, after being on a cattle drive for a week….not sure how I feel about that…he said that the most they spent on the horses were 6 hours a day, but he was still pretty saddle sore….
> 
> - moke


is that one of those ranches were you pay them to do their work-lol


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I worked on a lot of ranches as kid, but never any time in the saddle. It's dry land wheat ranching. I did haying
equipment operating. Funny story, my cousin from sought west Iowa came out for a visit. She could not believe all the bare plowed fields. She asked my Dad there weren't any crops in that field. We explained about letting the ground sit to store moisture for the next years crop. Really she said, "I thought he was just lazy."


----------



## moke

> CW- That is some awesome work buddy….
> 
> Corelz--who in the world would hate boats????
> 
> Petey- we just had some friends get back from Wyoming, after being on a cattle drive for a week….not sure how I feel about that…he said that the most they spent on the horses were 6 hours a day, but he was still pretty saddle sore….
> 
> - moke
> 
> is that one of those ranches were you pay them to do their work-lol
> 
> - pottz


That's the impression I got…he did say they ate well!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, I worked on a lot of ranches as kid, but never any time in the saddle. It s dry land wheat ranching. I did haying
> equipment operating. Funny story, my cousin from sought west Iowa came out for a visit. She could not believe all the bare plowed fields. She asked my Dad there weren t any crops in that field. We explained about letting the ground sit to store moisture for the next years crop. Really she said, "I thought he was just lazy."
> 
> - BurlyBob


When I was a kid on the farm they started planting that dry land Winter wheat which germinates in the fall and is harvested the next summer on irrigated farmland. When I was working on the hospital on the Republic hospital I was in a tavern one night talking to a dry land farmer.. I ask him how many bushels the average harvest was. He said 35 bushels per acre. I told him that when they started planting it on irrigated land they were getting up to 200 bushels per acre. Some farmers were burning out the clutches in their combines having a slip the clutch to go slow enough so the combine didn't plug up harvesting the wheat. He thought I was lying about the harvest. ))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CW- That is some awesome work buddy….
> 
> Corelz--who in the world would hate boats????
> 
> Petey- we just had some friends get back from Wyoming, after being on a cattle drive for a week….not sure how I feel about that…he said that the most they spent on the horses were 6 hours a day, but he was still pretty saddle sore….
> 
> - moke
> 
> is that one of those ranches were you pay them to do their work-lol
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s the impression I got…he did say they ate well!
> 
> - moke


Those are Dude Ranches for city slIckers. They are more profitable than cattle ranching ) Less work too!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I remember a guy planted oats in a field, but only one time. It would plug the conveyor or the swather head. It took him forever to cut that field. Some of those fields back there could be several hundred acres to a couple of thousand. I ran a rod weeder on a 1500 acre field. Took me a few days to get it done and I could never get out of the dust bowl it created. If I learned anything back in those days, it was that I did not to be in agriculture.


----------



## pottz

> CW- That is some awesome work buddy….
> 
> Corelz--who in the world would hate boats????
> 
> Petey- we just had some friends get back from Wyoming, after being on a cattle drive for a week….not sure how I feel about that…he said that the most they spent on the horses were 6 hours a day, but he was still pretty saddle sore….
> 
> - moke
> 
> is that one of those ranches were you pay them to do their work-lol
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s the impression I got…he did say they ate well!
> 
> - moke


i think a good restaurant would be cheaper though.but hey if it made him happy what the hell !


----------



## bandit571

Ah yes…"Spin & Marty" on the Triple R Ranch…..


----------



## corelz125

Whats the update on your wife Tony?


----------



## pottz

> Whats the update on your wife Tony?
> 
> - corelz125


+1 i think were all thinking about her right now buddy !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dropping in for quick visit. Have several projects running currently. But nothing is moving very quickly. Shoulder and arm still very sore from new activity at work.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Whats the update on your wife Tony?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 i think were all thinking about her right now buddy !
> 
> - pottz


it is not good at all they want me to prepare myself to pull the vent from her it will be the hardest decision i ever had to make in my whole life so many thoughts running through my head right now :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

So sorry to hear that Tony :-( Thoughts and prayers for you buddy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tony, my heart goes out to you. I can't begin to imagine when your dealing with right now.


----------



## EricFai

Oh no Tony, keeping you and her in prayers.


----------



## pottz

that was my fear when you told us she went into the hospital.i hope i never have to make that decsion my friend.stay strong.hopefully you have family with you.


----------



## 987Ron

Tony, so difficult, have family help if you can. Prayers for all.


----------



## moke

GR8…..sorry buddy…life is just not very fair sometimes….just know we are all pulling for her and you on this site. I can not fathom what you are going through.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family Tony.


----------



## corelz125

Hope you don't need to make that decision Tony. The woman Petey knows pulled through and made it home. Hope your wife does to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Tony. Prayers for you and her.


----------



## corelz125

A 70-year-Old Retired Military officer had one Hobby….. He loved to Fish.

He was sitting in His Boat the other Day when He heard

A voice says, 'Pick Me Up.'

He looked around and couldn't see Anyone.

He thought He was Dreaming

When He heard the Voice say again,

"Pick me up. '

He looked in the Water and There…Floating on the top, was a Frog.

The Retd Officer said,

'Are You talking to Me?'

The Frog said,

'Yes, I'm talking to You.

Pick Me up, then Kiss Me; and I'll turn into the Most Beautiful Woman you have ever seen. I'll make sure that all Your friends will be envious and jealous because I will be Your Bride!'

The Retired Off looked at the Frog for a short time, and reached over…..Picked it up Carefully and…….Placed it in His Shirt Pocket.

The Frog said,

'What, are you Nuts? Didn't You hear what I Said?' I said, 'Kiss me, And I will be Your Beautiful Bride.'

He opened His Pocket, Looked at the Frog and said,

'Nah. I'd Rather like have a Talking Frog Than a Nagging Wife..

With Age Comes Wisdom & Experience


----------



## BurlyBob

corelz, That darn sure explains me. I told a few folks years back. That I if ever lost 'Stick in the Mud", the only female to ever sleep in my house was my yellow Labrador Retriever.


----------



## pottz

mine is no stick in the mud but she can sure nag sometimes !


----------



## corelz125

This cloudflare thing is starting to get really annoying. I don't have to do all of this checking to log into my bank's website.


----------



## pottz

> This cloudflare thing is starting to get really annoying. I don t have to do all of this checking to log into my bank s website.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it is annoying but goes away in a short time.maybe all the "improvements" will fix some of these issues.i aint holding my breath though-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Some days it goes through right away just now I had to do it 4 times.


----------



## BB1

How's everyone's shop temps? Mine isn't a good place to be this week.


----------



## pottz

> Some days it goes through right away just now I had to do it 4 times.
> 
> - corelz125


really,mine will go trough in about 5 seconds !


----------



## BB1

Tony- praying for you and your wife


----------



## pottz

> How s everyone s shop temps? Mine isn t a good place to be this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BB1


last couple weekends it's been about 83 average.ive got two big wall mounted fans that keep it ok,but more than 85 it starts to get miserable !

hey welcome to my patio,i hope to see more of you hear,ok !


----------



## EricFai

My shop hovers around 80 in the late afternoon, but I also have the doors open and a ceiling fan going.


----------



## pottz

> My shop hovers around 80 in the late afternoon, but I also have the doors open and a ceiling fan going.
> 
> - Eric


i has a ceiling fan but got rid of it because it pulled the hot air from the peak at 14' down and made the shop even hotter.the fans i have now are wall mounted.


----------



## BB1

80 is OK, although a bit uncomfortable but as temps climb it just isn't a good environment for clear thinking. And I need clear thinking in the shop!!


----------



## EricFai

I also get a good breeze going through the shop, doors are on opposite ends.


----------



## pottz

> 80 is OK, although a bit uncomfortable but as temps climb it just isn t a good environment for clear thinking. And I need clear thinking in the shop!!
> 
> - BB1


yeah that is ok but 93,oh hell no !!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

We have had very unseasonably HOT weather here in Arkansas. Triple digits in mid June and just stayed there. We do get some relief from the fact that we built the shop walls 10' high and the rafters are still open. Also helps we have already installed an attic fan. But at some point hot is just hot. Also didn't help that I went with dark red for a roof color.

We have however started the process of insulating the walls and eventually will have multiple mini splits so there is hope on the horizon. And of course fall, is just around the corner. FYI, fall is absolutely beautiful in the Ozark mountains.


----------



## BB1

Jim - I'm in SW Missouri so agree on the beauty of the Ozarks. We were suppose to go camping in Arkansas next week but canceled as temps over 100 make outdoor fun not so fun (we like to kayak on the lake…Bull Shoels). I grew up in Michigan and dint think my body was made for the heat and humidity!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, 93 expected later with a feel like of 101. AC already on in the shop. When i get the next elect. bill may have to rethink always having the shop below 80. Rates went up also.

Shop time today. Start assembling the boxes. Osmo did well on top of the milk paint. Take some pics.

Later


----------



## BB1

Some "good news" as the long range forecast shows one day below 100 later next week!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Tony, I'm so sorry buddy. I'm glad you have the comfort of her being in a better place. Let us know if there's any small way we can help from afar.


----------



## 987Ron

Blessings for you and your family. Bless the memories of her and know she is now in a better place.


----------



## OzarkJim

Sorry to hear that Tony. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Jim - I m in SW Missouri so agree on the beauty of the Ozarks. We were suppose to go camping in Arkansas next week but canceled as temps over 100 make outdoor fun not so fun (we like to kayak on the lake…Bull Shoels). I grew up in Michigan and dint think my body was made for the heat and humidity!!!
> 
> - BB1


 I'll be right below ya in Gravette picking up floats for our boat dock today. Then maybe Fort Smith, I hear they have a tool shop.

We have a 42' 5th wheel (Montana High Country 381TH. It has a basement garage large enough for our motorcycle and kayaks. Bought the floor plan specifically for kayaking.

Know exactly what ya mean about not camping in the heat. If our rig is in direct sun with no shade about the best the two roof airs can do is keep us about 20F below ambient. So if it is 100 outside the rig is up to 80!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Geeze Tony, I m so sorry buddy. I m glad you have the comfort of her being in a better place. Let us know if there s any small way we can help from afar.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thank you Kenny :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Blessings for you and your family. Bless the memories of her and know she is now in a better place.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thank You Ron :<((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry to hear that Tony. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Thank You Jim and I got your PM :<((((


----------



## moke

GR8-I am very sorry to hear that. RIP Tammy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> GR8-I am very sorry to hear that. RIP Tammy.
> 
> - moke


Thank you Mike :<((((


----------



## DS

I think that was the overnight low here in Phoenix… not kidding.
I've been avoiding the shop, even though I have work to do out there.



> How s everyone s shop temps? Mine isn t a good place to be this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BB1


----------



## DS

Tony, so sorry this happened.
Words are never enough.


----------



## pottz

tony my friend just got on from a busy morning to hear the sad news about tammy.i know the loss is huge and will leave a lot of pain but your right,shes in a better place and the suffering is gone.i think i can speak for all here that were with you anyway we can.stay strong buddy and stay with us.


----------



## corelz125

Sorry for your loss Tony.


----------



## corelz125

Its been in the upper 90s here all week. Working all day outside in it, at the end of the day I just wanna sit and not move. Except to get a Klondike bar.


----------



## DS

I don't mind the heat, it's the summertime electric bill for the A/C that I don't appreciate.


----------



## moke

Man DS, maybe you can get a loan to cover both that bill and a tank of gas!


----------



## pottz

mine runs about the same with the ac.it also depends on how much shop time i have with all the machines running. im also using my spa for a 1/2hr - 1hr everyday.socal edison keeps sending me letters saying im way above the average for my neighborhood.well if i just sat in my house with one light bulb on id be in the norm i guess. i say the bill gets paid on time every month so shut up !


----------



## splintergroup

Condolences Tony, losing the ones closet is always the hardest.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

> well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


my deepest condolences, Tony.


----------



## CWWoodworking

So Sorry for your loss Tony.

I have kinda shut my home shop Down. My work is 1 mile from my house and I can use it whenever I want. Have access to nicer/more tools there. There is also stacks of materials I can use if I choose. Just have to let them know what I used.

The air conditioning is located right above my work area so it's pretty cool. I'd hate to see what the electric bill is there. I think there is 5-7 air conditioners.

Been slugging through some more time consuming projects at work. Post a few pics when done. Highlights will be a crotch mahogany double pedestal(taking forever), and a chocolate rosewood table.

Laters.


----------



## 987Ron

The 5 boxes are done. Each box has 92 pieces. Each drawer has 11 of these pieces. The back has 18 staves and 20 splines. Plans are from Woodcraft Magazine article. Varied some on the drawer backs and the staves.

Took some of the pictures inside with incandescent lighting so the color is off, to lazy to shoot it again.

Partially assembled, top not on, shows the staves and splines aroung the back and the top of a drawer. Walnut box

















Top of Walnut box being glued on. Pads under clamps to keep from marking the box, Mahogany one in the background.








Walnut box ready to go. Drawers all rotate 



























All 5 boxes, one Purple Heart, one Mahogany, 3 Walnut. Drawer backs are 3 layers of steam bent cherry, drawer fronts are poplar with 4 coats of milk pant, and all with 3 coats of Osmo Polyx-oil. Cork lining on drawer bottoms.
Ready for Christmas for the girls. Wife, daughter, DIL, granddaughter and grandson's girl friend.










Next year something much simpler. lots of time with little pieces. Used the Mini table saw a lot on this project. Worked great.










To lazy to try to make this post different on the same subject as on the shed.


----------



## pottz

lazy my arse ron,wow those are amazing,and i know damn well a hell of a lot of work my friend.beautiful work.


----------



## BB1

> well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


My deepest sympathy. May you find peace in that assurance. Prayers continue for you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dudes
Me on the big girl.
Gypsy.

Saw black bear. Coyote (caused a sir) because the workers Dawgs follow along. I know that is dangerous. We had to stop and pick up the Dawgs.

Golf tomorrow.

Thanks for listening.

Relaxing


----------



## CWWoodworking

Nice work Ron. Design is great.


----------



## corelz125

I get the same emails about my electric use. Everyone I know gets the same thing that they are using more than the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## corelz125

Those are some boxes Ron. A lot went into these. 
What kind of dogs Petey? Theyre smaller than the coyotes? Or they want to avoid the fight?


----------



## corelz125

John went to visit his 90-year-old grandfather in a very secluded, rural area of Saskatchewan. After spending a great evening chatting the night away, the next morning John's grandfather prepared a breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast.

However, John noticed a film-like substance on his plate, and questioned his grandfather asking,

'Are these plates clean?'

His grandfather replied: 'They're as clean as cold water can get 'em. Just you go ahead and finish your meal, Sonny!'

For lunch, the old man made hamburgers.

Again, John was concerned about the plates, as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked: 'Are you sure these plates are clean?'

Without looking up the old man said: 'I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!'

Later that afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl, and wouldn't let him pass.

John yelled: 'Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car'.

Without diverting his attention from the football game he was watching on TV, the old man shouted:

'Coldwater, go lay down now, yah hear me?!'


----------



## pottz

> Dudes
> Me on the big girl.
> Gypsy.
> 
> Saw black bear. Coyote (caused a sir) because the workers Dawgs follow along. I know that is dangerous. We had to stop and pick up the Dawgs.
> 
> Golf tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Relaxing
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well *YEEEE HAWWW* petey !


----------



## pottz

> I get the same emails about my electric use. Everyone I know gets the same thing that they are using more than the rest of the neighborhood.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah so whats their point ? like a give a ******************** what my neighbors use.maybe trying to make us feel bad !


----------



## corelz125

Save the money from the stamp, printing, and paper and deduct it off my bill to make up for my excessive electric use.


----------



## pottz

> John went to visit his 90-year-old grandfather in a very secluded, rural area of Saskatchewan. After spending a great evening chatting the night away, the next morning John's grandfather prepared a breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast.
> 
> However, John noticed a film-like substance on his plate, and questioned his grandfather asking,
> 
> 'Are these plates clean?'
> 
> His grandfather replied: 'They're as clean as cold water can get 'em. Just you go ahead and finish your meal, Sonny!'
> 
> For lunch, the old man made hamburgers.
> 
> Again, John was concerned about the plates, as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked: 'Are you sure these plates are clean?'
> 
> Without looking up the old man said: 'I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!'
> 
> Later that afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl, and wouldn't let him pass.
> 
> John yelled: 'Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car'.
> 
> Without diverting his attention from the football game he was watching on TV, the old man shouted:
> 
> 'Coldwater, go lay down now, yah hear me?!'
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## corelz125

BB1 doesn't MI have some hot days in the summer?


----------



## pottz

> Save the money from the stamp, printing, and paper and deduct it off my bill to account for my excessive electric use.
> 
> - corelz125


better yet give me a volumn discount like most stores do ? the customers we have the more they spend the better the price. utilities the more you spend the higher the price and you get dinged for "excessive" use !


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I get the same emails about my electric use. Everyone I know gets the same thing that they are using more than the rest of the neighborhood.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah so whats their point ? like a give a ******************** what my neighbors use.maybe trying to make us feel bad !
> 
> - pottz


If they sent me an email like that, I'd tell them they are more than welcome to come yell at my kids to turn lights off and shut the doors. Obviously my voice is falling on deaf ears.


----------



## pottz

hey i just noticed we hit our first milestone of 500 ! congrats guys. not bad for the first two weeks !


----------



## pottz

well like everything in socal our utilities are high also !


----------



## corelz125

CWW how about the tvs? Do they leave them on all the time like mine do?


----------



## EricFai

Coldwater got thise plates as clean as he could.

Cute, Corelz.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW how about the tvs? Do they leave them on all the time like mine do?
> 
> - corelz125


I think my sons was on for a month straight. It just had the screen saver on.


----------



## HokieKen

That's the first time anyone's called Corelz cute!


----------



## HokieKen

.


----------



## corelz125

Kenny your mind is always in the gutter. 
My daughter has her tv on every night all night.


----------



## BB1

> BB1 doesn t MI have some hot days in the summer?
> 
> - corelz125


 Michigan can get hot, but not like Missouri with 100s for so long. Worked on a produce farm as a kid so summers were all outside.


----------



## pottz

> That's the first time anyone's called Corelz cute!
> 
> - HokieKen


ok …..enough of that talk "men" this isn't one of those threads,ok !


----------



## pottz

> BB1 doesn t MI have some hot days in the summer?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Michigan can get hot, but not like Missouri with 100s for so long. Worked on a produce farm as a kid so summers were all outside.
> 
> - BB1


my son lives in cedar park tx. i looked at the weather and it wont be below 100 for the next two weeks. nice low eighties here on my patio.and they say cali's are crazy-lol!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Tony. May she RIP. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## pottz

> Sincere condolences Tony. May she RIP. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good to see you bob.im sure tony is dealing with more than he could ever imagine and needs our thoughts and prayers. i think he's a strong man and hopefully can deal with it.i know the LJ'S family stands behind him willing to help in anyway we can.God be with him.


----------



## pottz

ok im putting out a call for (rich) where the hell are you man.speak or forever hold your peace-lol. or pm !


----------



## RichT

> ok im putting out a call for (rich) where the hell are you man.speak or forever hold your peace-lol. or pm !
> 
> - pottz


I'm always lurking in the shadows. Creepy, huh?


----------



## pottz

> ok im putting out a call for (rich) where the hell are you man.speak or forever hold your peace-lol. or pm !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m always lurking in the shadows. Creepy, huh?
> 
> - Rich


no not for you-lmao !!! just saw you on and had to rattle your cage ! you good ?


----------



## RichT

> no not for you-lmao !!! just saw you on and had to rattle your cage ! you good ?
> 
> - pottz


Never been better, thanks for asking. I'm always following along on your awesome thread. Good crowd.


----------



## pottz

> no not for you-lmao !!! just saw you on and had to rattle your cage ! you good ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never been better, thanks for asking. I m always following along on your awesome thread. Good crowd.
> 
> - Rich


good my friend,dont be afraid to chime in when the "mood" hits you ok ! ha ha !!!! hey theres probably only one person on this forum that understands you or me.and thats you or me-lmao !!!!


----------



## RichT

> good my friend,dont be afraid to chime in when the "mood" hits you ok ! ha ha !!!! hey theres probably only one person on this forum that understands you or me.and thats you or me-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz


And, you only think you understand me. Nah, just kidding. I'm really totally transparent.


----------



## pottz

> good my friend,dont be afraid to chime in when the "mood" hits you ok ! ha ha !!!! hey theres probably only one person on this forum that understands you or me.and thats you or me-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And, you only think you understand me. Nah, just kidding. I m really totally transparent.
> 
> - Rich


only you and i can bull******************** each other the way we do and still know were doin it !!! and then still be friends after words!!!!! it's the perfect friendship….....right LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sincere condolences Tony. May she RIP. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> good to see you bob.im sure tony is dealing with more than he could ever imagine and needs our thoughts and prayers. i think he s a strong man and hopefully can deal with it.i know the LJ S family stands behind him willing to help in anyway we can.God be with him.
> 
> - pottz


Sorry to say I'll probably be on less. I need to spend more time documenting the criminal activities of the chity mayor, council, and staff. They are totally opposed to neighborhood safety. It will be for the benefit of any survivors or heirs ;(( I asked if it would be better coming from n attorney. My attorney said an attorney does not have the expertise to do it. The attorney general's office told me to report any violations of law to local law enforcement since they do not have the authority to protect lives and property from local negligent, incompetent, and corrupt local governments ;((


----------



## EricFai

Barb, you mentioned growing up in Michigan working on a produce farm. Brought to mind the celery fields up near Fremont. I grew up on a lake just south of Jackson.

Spent some time up near Fremont, my brother and I would take canoe trips a few times a year, oh the fun we had.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tony,

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, so sorry this happened.
> Words are never enough.
> 
> - DS


Thanks DS :<(((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> tony my friend just got on from a busy morning to hear the sad news about tammy.i know the loss is huge and will leave a lot of pain but your right,shes in a better place and the suffering is gone.i think i can speak for all here that were with you anyway we can.stay strong buddy and stay with us.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you Larry :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry for your loss Tony.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks corelz :<((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Condolences Tony, losing the ones closet is always the hardest.
> 
> - splintergroup


Thanks splinter :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

[/QUOTE]

my deepest condolences, Tony.

- John Smith
[/QUOTE]
THANKS John :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> My deepest sympathy. May you find peace in that assurance. Prayers continue for you.
> 
> - BB1


Thank you Barb :<((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony,
> 
> Very sorry for your loss.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey :<(((


----------



## 987Ron

Nice Saturday morning, will get warmer later of course. 90s feel like 100, humidity.

Today is take it easy for me, clean up the shop, put things away. Thinking of a replacement to the off feed table, with drawers below. some of the drawers sustainers. Hmmmmm.

If any of you are into mini tools Micro Mark is having a great sale right now. I have their mini table saw and really like it and use it alot more than I ever imagined. Have a mini sled on it, works great. Used the datto blade for the tenons on the round boxes, bit easier and safer than the big saw.

Have a good week end.


----------



## OzarkJim

Well I couldn't help it. I found a new woodworking machine supply place and they had a good assortment of Wixley brand stuff. I now own a digital depth gauge and a digital table saw fence gauge…...

Wife was with me but didn't see how much I spent. Took her to Olive Garden after maybe I slipped it by this time…...


----------



## BB1

> Barb, you mentioned growing up in Michigan working on a produce farm. Brought to mind the celery fields up near Fremont. I grew up on a lake just south of Jackson.
> 
> Spent some time up near Fremont, my brother and I would take canoe trips a few times a year, oh the fun we had.
> 
> - Eric


Had an uncle and aunt that had celery farm in Hudsonville. I grew up near Holland. Produce farm had lot of variety (strawberries, beans, peppers, egg plant, pickles, sweetcorn). My boss always laughed that I was the fastest bean picker, but also ate the most while I was picking (still love raw green beans!!) Thankful for the chance to work and earn money as a kid - was able to buy my first car (parents did chip in for new tires) - silver Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## RichT

> only you and i can bull******************** each other the way we do and still know were doin it !!! and then still be friends after words!!!!! it s the perfect friendship….....right LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## EricFai

Barb, I started mowing lawns at the age of 13 around the lake. Earned enough to get my first car, a VW Bug. There were some great times growing up.


----------



## splintergroup

Nice work Ron! Makes my fingers and back sore just looking.

The milk paint looks great, pre-antiqued!


----------



## moke

> Kenny your mind is always in the gutter.
> My daughter has her tv on every night all night.
> 
> - corelz125


Hey whats wrong with that? I have for 30 years….you can learn some awesome things at 0300. I have learned a lot about my prostate, some awesome facial creams, and just yesterday how Jesus needs a new yacht…..


----------



## splintergroup

> Kenny your mind is always in the gutter.
> My daughter has her tv on every night all night.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Hey whats wrong with that? I have for 30 years….you can learn some awesome things at 0300. I have learned a lot about my prostate, some awesome facial creams, and just yesterday how Jesus needs a new yacht…..
> 
> - moke


Luxury!

As a kid I remember that the only thing on at 3:00am was that Indian head test pattern. Nowadays, too lazy to channel surf at 3:00am.

The kid always left the TV on all night, 400W I just couldn't justify so I spliced in a remote outlet that would cut power after he should be asleep.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Kenny your mind is always in the gutter.
> My daughter has her tv on every night all night.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Hey whats wrong with that? I have for 30 years….you can learn some awesome things at 0300. I have learned a lot about my prostate, some awesome facial creams, and just yesterday how Jesus needs a new yacht…..
> 
> - moke


----------



## DevinT

That gives me a good idea. As soon as the kid is old enough, put to work in the shop as free child labor in the AM before school. It's not illegal if it's your kid.

*EDIT:* *cough* I mean early morning pre-school educational shop time *cough*


----------



## pottz

you can never get too much education dev !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That gives me a good idea. As soon as the kid is old enough, put to work in the shop as free child labor in the AM before school. It's not illegal if it's your kid.
> 
> *EDIT:* *cough* I mean early morning pre-school educational shop time *cough*
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That gives me a good idea. As soon as the kid is old enough, put to work in the shop as free child labor in the AM before school. It's not illegal if it's your kid.
> 
> *EDIT:* *cough* I mean early morning pre-school educational shop time *cough*
> 
> - DevinT


its not child labor it is morals :<))))


----------



## OzarkJim

> That gives me a good idea. As soon as the kid is old enough, put to work in the shop as free child labor in the AM before school. It's not illegal if it's your kid.
> 
> *EDIT:* *cough* I mean early morning pre-school educational shop time *cough*
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> its not child labor it is morals :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


In this case, I think its a great idea. We desperately need to teach kids a good WORK ethic in this country!!!! Way to many kids just left to their phone screens!!! Its not child labor or immoral its teaching life lessons!!


----------



## DevinT

Rob Cosman just put out a video on using a new tool called the "Shawn Shim" (sp?) for making highly accurate hand-cut dovetails especially for novices, and I am thinking …

Hmmm. That's just a block of some material with a step the width of my saw kerf and I can make that with the Shaper Origin. Then it would be made for me and I wouldn't have to rotate it about to find the right step that coordinates to my particular saw. Just make one for each saw and label them accordingly. Good idea. I think I'll make my own. I am sure there has to be a way to do it by hand though - accurately.

For those that haven't seen the video

The shim is introduced at 8m34s into the video.

What do people think? How would you make one by hand?


----------



## bandit571

Been playing around, making finger joints by hand tools..









3 corners are done…
.








Get the 4th one done, tomorrow..maybe?


----------



## OzarkJim

LOL
Only way you're going to get me to do something by hand that a machine could do more accurately and faster is if the apocalypse happens, and we don't have power. Then again, I think I can manage to setup a micro hydro generator on the creek so…...

Don't get me wrong, I actually admire you "do it with your hands" types, it's just not me.


----------



## pottz

> LOL
> Only way you re going to get me to do something by hand that a machine could do more accurately and faster is if the apocalypse happens, and we don t have power. Then again, I think I can manage to setup a micro hydro generator on the creek so…...
> 
> Don t get me wrong, I actually admire you "do it with your hands" types, it s just not me.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


+1 i have though started to "incorporate" some hand tool work in my projects,but i sure the hell aint gonna resaw boards or hand plane boards.my time is worth more than that and i just dont get much enjoyment from that effort. now when i did the maloof rocker some things just needed to be done with spoke shaves and router planes.i did enjoy that process vry much.


----------



## corelz125

There are a few tasks where doing it with a plane or spoke shave is faster than machine. Even though I have almost a 2000lbs of #8 size jointer planes. I still use my 6" jointer to joint more than 2 boards.


----------



## corelz125

Devin I've been putting my kids to work as soon as they were able to lift the tool. They are very eager when they are young its when they get older is when t gets harder to get them to work


----------



## pottz

man i can remember back to when i was only maybe 6 or 7 and id be in the shop with my dad and grandpa doing woodworking.my dad taught me to wire a house when i was about 10,a skill that has paid off quite well over the years. ive used a radial arm saw since i was about 12,most of the time alone.child endangerment today i guess. it's sad todays kids only know how to use a computer cell phone or game station.im proud to say my son is a fairly good woodworker and turner.he now lives in texas and we dont get to do woodworking anymore.that makes me very sad.those were the best times ive ever had.


----------



## RichT

I'm totally on board with hand tooling… when it's done right. I teach a hand tooling class, and we do not use wood filler. We do it right from the start.


----------



## pottz

> I m totally on board with hand tooling… when it s done right. I teach a hand tooling class, and we do not use wood filler. We do it right from the start.
> 
> - Rich


yeah if ya need wood filler it's not done right thats for sure.i see a lot of poor joinery here that i sure wouldn't post !


----------



## OzarkJim

> man i can remember back to when i was only maybe 6 or 7 and id be in the shop with my dad and grandpa doing woodworking.my dad taught me to wire a house when i was about 10,a skill that has paid off quite well over the years. ive used a radial arm saw since i was about 12,most of the time alone.child endangerment today i guess. it s sad todays kids only know how to use a computer cell phone or game station.im proud to say my son is a fairly good woodworker and turner.he now lives in texas and we dont get to do woodworking anymore.that makes me very sad.those were the best times ive ever had.
> 
> - pottz


Same here. I learned how to drive at about 7 on a Case tricycle tractor with no brakes cutting firewood with my dad. He would say "come on son we will go cut some wood and you can drive the tractor". He was working my backside off but I thought cool I get to drive the tractor. Today they would be calling child welfare on my parents!

In my family, you were EXPECTED to work. I didn't have any idea there were other kids that didn't. I remember how shocked I was when I worked during the summer at a chemical plant to earn college money and most of the other kids didn't know how to drive a stick shift truck, much less a tractor. The one incident I really remember was the kid that pulled up to the gasoline pump with a diesel tractor and was going to fill up the radiator. I caught him just as he reached for the radiator cap…......By comparison I took a lot of pride in the fact that not only could I drive the equipment, but I could repair it up to and including rebuilding the engine if I had too.

It is truly sad that todays kids can't see past a screen of some kind…....they are totally clueless about the joys of hard work! What is worse is they don't have a strong work ethic and expect everything to be just handed to them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That gives me a good idea. As soon as the kid is old enough, put to work in the shop as free child labor in the AM before school. It's not illegal if it's your kid.
> 
> *EDIT:* *cough* I mean early morning pre-school educational shop time *cough*
> 
> - DevinT


LB and I crawled on our hands and knees a long 1/4 mile long corn rows pulling weeds when we were too young and not capable of using a hoe without taking out the corns  That was before we started school. I must have been 4 or 5. LB said if we didn't learn to work it wasn't dad's fault )))))


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, never thought that the "work" I did as a kid was "work". It was getting to do something that was meaningful and helpful. Wanted to work on the cars, wanted to make things, sometimes wanted to make things on my own without "help". Leaned that not everything worked as I thought. Try again. That was fun.

Have the young man next door come over and clean out the gutters every so often. Call him on his phone as he is never outside. Mom answers as he is aspleep. Stays up all night playing computer games. Once up and awake will do it. Graduated high school 2 years ago, still lives at home, has no idea what he might do as a profession or what his future might be. He told me he was considering welding school, but then no. Welding did not pay well. Ask him who he checked with on that, no answer. Has had many maybe I will do this or that but never does, life is great at home. Has a girl friend who comes over often.

My Dad would have run me off. Granddad and Grandfather would neve have spoken to me. Life was so cruel back then or was it? Glad I was raised the way I was and not the modern kids way.

Does the modern child have chores? We did.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn from Montana,

ATV's this morning.

Boys won at golf and cards, and of course day drinking.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, agree totally. I had chores when I was growing up. Started working at the age of 13, mowing lawns. Paid for my first car. We learned respect and what a hards day work was. Moved out at the age of 18, paided for my own apartment and held a full time job.

Today's kids have no idea, yes most want to live at home, do not pay rent or for the food they eat. I do have to say, my kids (3 from 26 to 29, I have 4 grandkids with 1 on the way) are paying their own way and raising families,.


----------



## bandit571

Woodworking is a Hobby to me.

Woodworking is a way to keep from being bored

Woodworking keeps me out of the local Pubs….too tired, or too broke

I gave up worrying about time, when I retired…...

I use hand tools mainly because of the size of my shop….it IS a Hybrid Shop….I use the tool best suited for the tasks I want to do, with the tools on hand. BTW: Shop is in the basement of the house, directly underneath the bedroom. And, yes, she can hear me a-cussing up a storm some days.

So…if some days I do not feel like being in my shop…there is no need to go to the shop…other than Laundry Detail…as the Laundry Room and the Woodshop are co-located…and, there are some days that I'd rather be out and about, trying to find a rusty old tool. Rust Hunting is just as much fun as going to the woodshop to putter around….

How long does a task take…..hmm, how ever long it takes, fine by me. No time clocks to punch, no deadlines to meet…..just a way to stay busy..

Try it sometime…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with you Bandit. I have no problem with staying busy being a working stiff still. But, I don't allow deadlines to creep into my shop. If I feel like planing a batch of boards by hand, that's what I do even if itbtakes me a week. But I may run them through the planer instead too. Just depends on what mood strikes me on a given day


----------



## RichT

> But, I don't allow deadlines to creep into my shop.
> 
> - HokieKen


I credit Charles Neil with my change in attitude regarding that. After 40 years in an "on time, within budget" environment, it took some effort for me to simply say it'll be done when it's done.

Faster, better, cheaper. Pick two.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How long does a task take…..hmm, how ever long it takes, fine by me. No time clocks to punch, no deadlines to meet…..just a way to stay busy..
> 
> Try it sometime…
> 
> - bandit571


I agree, thankfully my 2nd wife understands this well and leaves me to my own devices. Happy to have the completed project when it is finally done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I credit Charles Neil with my change in attitude regarding that. After 40 years in an "on time, within budget" environment, it took some effort for me to simply say it ll be done when it s done.
> 
> Faster, better, cheaper. Pick two.
> 
> - Rich


I go with the idea if I have time to do it twice and get it right, then I have plenty of time to do it correctly the 1st time. Well in theory anyway. This Murphy guy tends to show up in the shop and throw monkey wrenches around.


----------



## RichT

> I go with the idea if I have time to do it twice and get it right, then I have plenty of time to do it correctly the 1st time. Well in theory anyway. This Murphy guy tends to show up in the shop and throw monkey wrenches around.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For me, having to remake something isn't always because I hurried, it's often because I was stupid. Kinda hard to fix that.


----------



## corelz125

I know how Deadlines and Kenny work.


----------



## corelz125

I try to get things done as quick as I can but sometimes projects will sit for days for even weeks without being touched. I don't promise any time frame for a complete.


----------



## corelz125

A few years ago my son said he needs money. I told him to collect and return bottles and return them. I thought about taking him to work last week but I don't think he can handle the 97 degree days.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, never thought that the "work" I did as a kid was "work". It was getting to do something that was meaningful and helpful. Wanted to work on the cars, wanted to make things, sometimes wanted to make things on my own without "help". Leaned that not everything worked as I thought. Try again. That was fun.
> 
> Have the young man next door come over and clean out the gutters every so often. Call him on his phone as he is never outside. Mom answers as he is aspleep. Stays up all night playing computer games. Once up and awake will do it. Graduated high school 2 years ago, still lives at home, has no idea what he might do as a profession or what his future might be. He told me he was considering welding school, but then no. Welding did not pay well. Ask him who he checked with on that, no answer. Has had many maybe I will do this or that but never does, life is great at home. Has a girl friend who comes over often.
> 
> My Dad would have run me off. Granddad and Grandfather would neve have spoken to me. Life was so cruel back then or was it? Glad I was raised the way I was and not the modern kids way.
> 
> Does the modern child have chores? We did.
> 
> - 987Ron


when i graduated from high school first thing my dad told me was your either going to collage or your going to work,because there was no other option.


----------



## pottz

heading to our fav restaurant in about an hour for another concert in the parking lot.he does 3 or 4 a year.20 dollar cover charge,bring your own chair.food and drinks ala carte.he has a full bar set up,beer,wine or mixed drinks.3 hr concert,a pretty good deal with prices these days. better than 150-300 average decent ticket price now.gonna be a great day with temps around 80 and sunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

me too !!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> - woodbutcherbynight


+2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My Dad would have run me off. Granddad and Grandfather would neve have spoken to me. Life was so cruel back then or was it? Glad I was raised the way I was and not the modern kids way.
> 
> Does the modern child have chores? We did.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> when i graduated from high school first thing my dad told me was your either going to collage or your going to work,because there was no other option.
> 
> - pottz


Being raised on the farm I knew there had to be a better way to make a living in grade school. When I graduated high school dad told me to get an education or a trade. If you want to come back to the farm you can, but you will know better.


----------



## bandit571

3 options in 1971..

College
Construction/factory worker
Viet Nam


----------



## EricFai

What about the protesters, not a paying job but a choice. Thankfully none of my family participated in the protesting.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know how Deadlines and Kenny work.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL'd when I read that. Yes you do ;-) Still haven't forgot about your fence rod. Still haven't made it either though…


----------



## pottz

back from the concert,wow what a great easy restful day.food wise,1/2 a cheese burger,a whole chili dog,made with a large spicey sausage,and 2/3 of a blackened chicken sandwich that believe it or not was not dry as the desert.washed down with three wiskey drinks and half the wifes large cookie.music was killer.weataher was beautiful with a nice breeze.now back home and preparing for the reality of monday morning arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Baby back ribs for me tonight. Probably my favorite bbq. Also mountain biked 6 miles. Pretty fun time. Kicked my butt.

Also worked on daughters bed. White frame with upholstery, then on long side is bookcase. Hopefully be upholstering next weekend.

Pottz I wish I could eat like that again. Health issues prohibit wheat, excess sugar, alcohol, or anything else fun.


----------



## corelz125

I made bone less country ribs last week. Anything with a bone the kids throw out half of the meat.


----------



## pottz

baby backs oh hell yeah.i do em low and slow in my smoker. but no alcohol


> ?


 id have to talk to jesus about that !


----------



## RichT

> back from the concert,wow what a great easy restful day.food wise,
> 
> - pottz


Life is good. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

Last day in Belt Montana. ATV rides yesterday.

Board meeting at 6:30 (video) then off to golf, and moving to hotel in Great falls for two nights.

Been a fun trip so far.

In 1976 Dad said I had to go to college, problem is I also had to pay for it. College was way less expensive then.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> back from the concert,wow what a great easy restful day.food wise,1/2 a cheese burger,a whole chili dog,made with a large spicey sausage,and 2/3 of a blackened chicken sandwich that believe it or not was not dry as the desert.washed down with three wiskey drinks and half the wifes large cookie.music was killer.weataher was beautiful with a nice breeze.now back home and preparing for the reality of monday morning arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> - pottz


who did you see and dont say YES :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like y'all's weekend fare was better than mine. I fully intended to either smoke a couple racks of ribs or a brisket this weekend. But… life. Ended up with kids all weekend and there just wasn't time. But I got several good tomatoes off my plants last week so my taste buds were still happy lil guys. Peanut butter and tomato on biscuit, fried eggs with sliced tomato with some rosemary and basil, grilled cheese with tomato, pinto beans with a "mater sammich" all made me glad I've gotten up early for the past 2 months to water and tend the plants


----------



## 987Ron

Remember thses, International Harvester Scout. This is a 4×4 later replaced by the 800 some have sold recently for over $40,000 average sale prices of last 30 or so $32,600. Originally produced in the 60s and 70s and very popular.










Want one? Well Volkswagen Group has just acquired Navistar International (which originally produced the Scout). This according to Herbert Diess VW Ceo. He says VW plans to revise the Scout brand. Early stages but looks like a electric SUV and Pickup under the Scout Name. VW has committed to a multi million dollar US assembly plant with accompanying battery manufacturing.

Scout was a big US brand and will not be operated through the VW dealers or brands. Will operate independently. 
VW is at present assembling the Scout team.

Found this in "Panorama" the Porsche Magazine July 2022 issue.


----------



## moke

Pottzy… proud of you with the whiskey drinks…..Jamisons and 7 is my go to lately. 
Had the next door girls and their parents for burgers, last night. There three of them two 9 yo old twins and a 6 yo….we played bags, badminton and then they used chalk on my drives and aprons, which is a considerable area…...Kind of tired when I went to bed…..

I laid one of then down and put her in a crime scene pose while the other drew around them…..i now easily have 15 "crime scenes" on the drive…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, we had one of those Scout back in the mid 70's. It was a fun little rig to drive. 'Cornbinder' rigs had a terrible turn radius as I recall. 'CornBinder' was a nickname we used for those internationals back then.

Sounds like you had a good time Mike.

Petey, My Dad's duty station was at Malmstrom Air Force Base in Great Falls. I still have a lot of good memories from those days. I still regret that we never went to the Charles Russell Museum. If we can ever afford the cost of gas we might have to take a trip over there.


----------



## pottz

> back from the concert,wow what a great easy restful day.food wise,1/2 a cheese burger,a whole chili dog,made with a large spicey sausage,and 2/3 of a blackened chicken sandwich that believe it or not was not dry as the desert.washed down with three wiskey drinks and half the wifes large cookie.music was killer.weataher was beautiful with a nice breeze.now back home and preparing for the reality of monday morning arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> who did you see and dont say YES :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


NO it wasn't the who. nobody any of you guys would know. a duo called andy and renee.they play all over socal and also play with their band hard rain.mostly play classic rock and have recorded 14 albums of their own stuff.


----------



## OzarkJim

I seem to recall a band called Hard Rain that played locally in Arkansas…..I doubt it was same people.

My wife works two 16hour shifts Saturday and Sunday as a nurse. Then off Mon-Fri. So the weekends are all mine to piddle or secretly visit a tool store LOL.

I am currently working on her new kitchen cabinets. Bad thing is we will have to deal with granite countertop that is already in place….....Long story. I might need some of that Jamison before we are finished.


----------



## OzarkJim

Any of you ever seen or worked with a Hawk Panel Master? Looks like just the machine for making raised panel doors in a hobby shop.


----------



## EricFai

W2W, never heard of the Hawk Panel Master. I always do my raised oanels on the table saw. A good jig to hold the panel vertical or a fence clamped at an angle then raise the blade ever so slightly to create a cove. Of a good router, just need to use large bits. Or even a hand plane would work.


----------



## pottz

i checked that machine out,looks like the way to go if your in a cabinet shop.at 4600 i dont think thats a hobbiest machine though.


----------



## EricFai

At that price I'll stick with the table saw.


----------



## pottz

> At that price I ll stick with the table saw.
> 
> - Eric


and that doesn't include the cutters,which im sure arnt cheap.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm thinking it's time for a beer run.


----------



## corelz125

Ron is it the same Scout that makes boats to? Those Scout boats are real nice.


----------



## corelz125

Had a decent harvest yesterday from my garden to Kenny. Couple handfuls of cherry tomatoes, gold zucchini, couple sweet heat red peppers and couple of jalapenos. Eggplants are starting to grow now.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron is it the same Scout that makes boats to? Those Scout boats are real nice.
> 
> - corelz125


Not sure but I do not thin it is the same. Was surprised at how much the old ones were selling for. Guess most had been refurbished to perfection.


----------



## corelz125

> Ron is it the same Scout that makes boats to? Those Scout boats are real nice.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Not sure but I do not thin it is the same. Was surprised at how much the old ones were selling for. Guess most had been refurbished to perfection.
> 
> - 987Ron


They probably upgraded a few things on them. Get the right person to refurbish them and they will become popular.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Remember thses, International Harvester Scout. This is a 4×4 later replaced by the 800 some have sold recently for over $40,000 average sale prices of last 30 or so $32,600. Originally produced in the 60s and 70s and very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want one? Well Volkswagen Group has just acquired Navistar International (which originally produced the Scout). This according to Herbert Diess VW Ceo. He says VW plans to revise the Scout brand. Early stages but looks like a electric SUV and Pickup under the Scout Name. VW has committed to a multi million dollar US assembly plant with accompanying battery manufacturing.
> 
> Scout was a big US brand and will not be operated through the VW dealers or brands. Will operate independently.
> VW is at present assembling the Scout team.
> 
> Found this in "Panorama" the Porsche Magazine July 2022 issue.
> 
> - 987Ron


I bet they will be cool. Doubt I'll get one though. My ford ranger only has 308,000 miles. Just getting broke in. 

I actually started riding my bike to work so I didn't even drive today.


----------



## OzarkJim

> i checked that machine out,looks like the way to go if your in a cabinet shop.at 4600 i dont think thats a hobbiest machine though.
> 
> - pottz


Well I was looking at Shapers and they start in the $3k range for a decent one and they can only do one function at a time like a router. The Hawk looked like a good option since it will do all the cuts on one machine with no changing of bits. Granted it ONLY builds raised panel doors but seems like it would be upper end hobbyist fit? Especially when you consider that its competition is in the $12-20K+ range!

We are planning on doing a LOT of cabinet doors so this might be a better fit for us than the Shaper right now??


----------



## pottz

> i checked that machine out,looks like the way to go if your in a cabinet shop.at 4600 i dont think thats a hobbiest machine though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well I was looking at Shapers and they start in the $3k range for a decent one and they can only do one function at a time like a router. The Hawk looked like a good option since it will do all the cuts on one machine with no changing of bits. Granted it ONLY builds raised panel doors but seems like it would be upper end hobbyist fit? Especially when you consider that its competition is in the $12-20K+ range!
> 
> We are planning on doing a LOT of cabinet doors so this might be a better fit for us than the Shaper right now??
> 
> - W2Woodworks


yeah if your planning on doing a lot of cabinet work id say is a machine that will save a lot of time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At that price I ll stick with the table saw.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## RichT

> We are planning on doing a LOT of cabinet doors so this might be a better fit for us than the Shaper right now??
> 
> - W2Woodworks


How many is a LOT?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We are planning on doing a LOT of cabinet doors so this might be a better fit for us than the Shaper right now??
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> How many is a LOT?
> 
> - Rich


More than a few???


----------



## RichT

> How many is a LOT?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> More than a few???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Let's let Doc and Festus explain: 




See? There's such a thing as a little lot.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Top the morning to those up and about. Out to the shop soon, and later an errand or two. 
Porsche comes home today. No charge, dealer is delivering it all the way from Hilton Head. 70 miles.

Read an article on Hackers and Electric Vehicles and chargers. With gas autos you are only filling a tank. With electric the charger and the car computer system must interact so the car can handle the charge 
Seems the chargers are targets for hackers. Hackers have made the chargers free use and credit card info stolen. One of the real dangers is ransomware transferred to the car through the charger. Car is no longer able to be charged until the ransom is paid. This can be one car or a fleet. Imagine a delivery company getting hit with this 2 or 3 weeks before Christmas. UPS plans on going full electric and Amazon has ordered electric delivery vans.
In Europe a charger or two played porno on the car info screen while it was being charged, no additional charge for the porno. In Russia all the chargers from Moscow to St. Petersburg played Putin put downs on the screens. 
Ransomware is already in use. Most of this not reported as the media is pro electric and not reporting many downsides to electric vehicles. Same with the Governments. 
The article thought that as E-cars become more prevalent this will increase. Money grabbing is the reason.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Ron I've been interested in how the EV market progresses for many years. I've always said that the biggest technological challenge is energy storage and that even once that's overcome, that infrastructure to support charging will be the biggest hurdle facing the market. Not only do you have to get chargers everywhere but issues like proprietary charging circuit controls will be an issue unless all the makers agree NOW to standardize. And those same makers better figure out how to combat stuff like the issues you mention as well. Because (a) it's not the governments place to do so and (b) the government is too stupid to do it even if they should. So if the EV makers want to reach a major market share, they are going to have to divert some of their front end R&D to the back end. Which is unlikely because there's no immediate payoff. And we all know how well shareholders are at playing the long game….


----------



## HokieKen

Our gracious patio host read something I posted last year about wanting to replace the knobs and totes on some of my handplanes with Cocobolo ones to match the rest of my till. He generously sent me a couple of chunks of some dead sexy Cocobolo to do so with  One down!


















*THANKS POTTZ!!!*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Our gracious patio host read something I posted last year about wanting to replace the knobs and totes on some of my handplanes with Cocobolo ones to match the rest of my till. He generously sent me a couple of chunks of some dead sexy Cocobolo to do so with  One down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS POTTZ!!!*
> 
> - HokieKen


talk about plane porn there it is *WOW GERGEOUS :<))))))))))*


----------



## RichT

> One down!
> 
> - HokieKen


That's gorgeous, Kenny. Did you use your new handle rasp?


----------



## pottz

> Our gracious patio host read something I posted last year about wanting to replace the knobs and totes on some of my handplanes with Cocobolo ones to match the rest of my till. He generously sent me a couple of chunks of some dead sexy Cocobolo to do so with  One down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS POTTZ!!!*
> 
> - HokieKen


quite welcome kenny that thing is damn sweet.you did that coco justice.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s gorgeous, Kenny. Did you use your new handle rasp?
> 
> - Rich


Actually no. I used a couple of half-round rasps and my Corradi Sculptors rasp to shape this tote. I couldn't get my hands on the handle maker's rasp when I started working on this one because there was no stock for several months. But stock returned in time for Father's Day so the next couple I have to do should be a pleasure to shape


----------



## 987Ron

> - HokieKen


Make one wish he was more into planes. Great looking tool.


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz, on Cocobolo I typically either just polish it up really fine or put a couple coats of shellac on it. But in this case, I wanted a little gloss and some heavier protection since they get handled fairly often. So I went with poly as a film finish based on results from some experienced plane-restoration guys. I started with a few coats of shellac as a sealer knowing poly wouldn't stick directly on the wood. Then poly still wouldn't stick. Well it was suggested that I didn't use dewaxed shellac and that was the problem. So I stripped it down to bare wood again and used dewaxed shellac. Then poly again. And it was fine. Except a few spots on the tote it wouldn't cure. So I figured I sanded through the shellac in those spots and sanded the poly back and applied a couple more coats of shellac. Then FINALLY the poly started curing in a reasonable time and adhering well. I bet between shellac and poly I ended up putting about 30 coats of finish on these things ;-) But in the end I got a finish I'm happy with and I'll know how to do it next time!


----------



## pottz

yeah the one thing i love about coco is it polishes up real well. on my one swap project i used GF satin oil based poly with 5 coats.then rubbed down with wax.


----------



## splintergroup

> Top the morning to those up and about. Out to the shop soon, and later an errand or two.
> Porsche comes home today. No charge, dealer is delivering it all the way from Hilton Head. 70 miles.
> 
> Read an article on Hackers and Electric Vehicles and chargers. With gas autos you are only filling a tank. With electric the charger and the car computer system must interact so the car can handle the charge
> Seems the chargers are targets for hackers. Hackers have made the chargers free use and credit card info stolen. One of the real dangers is ransomware transferred to the car through the charger. Car is no longer able to be charged until the ransom is paid. This can be one car or a fleet. Imagine a delivery company getting hit with this 2 or 3 weeks before Christmas. UPS plans on going full electric and Amazon has ordered electric delivery vans.
> In Europe a charger or two played porno on the car info screen while it was being charged, no additional charge for the porno. In Russia all the chargers from Moscow to St. Petersburg played Putin put downs on the screens.
> Ransomware is already in use. Most of this not reported as the media is pro electric and not reporting many downsides to electric vehicles. Same with the Governments.
> The article thought that as E-cars become more prevalent this will increase. Money grabbing is the reason.
> 
> - 987Ron


Plenty of potential for abuse Ron!

There was a story a while back when crypto currency was doing well. Seems a fellow had bought a Tesla and took advantage of their free charging stations. He wouldn't drive the car, but instead used the Tesla's battery to run his crypto farm array. Claims he netted about $800 a month, free power. Of course someone.somewhere was actually paying for that power as nothing is really free.


----------



## OzarkJim

> How many is a LOT?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> More than a few???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Let s let Doc and Festus explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? There s such a thing as a little lot.
> 
> - Rich


You guys are a tough crowd.

Let's just say that our plans include more than a few and probably a lot of doors. Which is enough in my mind to justify the machine in question because like Doc I have the resources to purchase said machine. That would be because unlike Festus I invested in a lot of lots instead of a lot of little beers…....

Do I really need an excuse to buy a machine in this crowd?? Take a look at the machine online and see if it doesn't look like the coolest thing ever to make raised panel doors. Maybe take a gander at my shop and the tools already in it. Keep in mind what you know about me and that I am a tool hog. Then comment.


----------



## RichT

> Then comment.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I'll withhold any comments until I see some projects posted. At some point you have to stop dreaming and start building.

For example, I have a little Bosch 1617 router motor mounted in a JessEm Mast-R-Lift on a cast iron extension to my table saw. Nothing even remotely fancy. Even though it's a simple setup, I wouldn't hesitate to take a job building 100 or more cabinet doors using it. It's more about know-how than over-the-top tools.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ It looks like it has a small footprint and should be reasonably quick for a manual feed machine. So yeah, for a hobby shop that needs to be able to crank out lots of door parts, is short on space and doesn't mind the initial machine & tooling costs, it sounds like the way to go.


----------



## pottz

hell jim you dont need to justify anything to anyone.from what youve said id buy that machine,it's gonna pay for itself.ive got plenty of cool tools i "dont" need but i could afford and wanted to have,so be it ! with all the work ive done over the years all my tools have paid for themselves many times over.when someone says im not sure if i can afford it.i say can you afford not to ?


----------



## moke

Jim…You don't have to justify it to anyone….you certainly have the room, no one is going to miss any meals….who is anyone else to tell you this is wrong or right…..

You are like me…you like tools, and can afford them….whether you use it or not…so what? If it makes you happy…


----------



## pottz

luckily my wife understands that good tools allow me to make things that would cost a lot of money had i hired someone to do it.so i dont get much complaining when i buy something.unless it's a tool ive already got several of-lol.


----------



## OzarkJim

I ll withhold any comments until I see some projects posted. At some point you have to stop dreaming and start building.

For example, I have a little Bosch 1617 router motor mounted in a JessEm Mast-R-Lift on a cast iron extension to my table saw. Nothing even remotely fancy. Even though it s a simple setup, I wouldn t hesitate to take a job building 100 or more cabinet doors using it. It s more about know-how than over-the-top tools.

- Rich
[/QUOTE]

Rich,
Sometimes the machines can replace know how. The more I can get a machine to do the less skill I need to get it done.


----------



## OzarkJim

Looks like most of y'all have me dialed in fairly good. Thanks.

Hello my name is Jim Wilson and I am a tool hog. Better sign me up for tool hog amorous.

Pottz, The one thing the wife will complain about is if I try to buy another saw horse. Before the shops I used to use saw horses and plywood for portable tables. There were way to many of those cheap plastic saw horses laying around the house LOL…..


----------



## OzarkJim

> luckily my wife understands that good tools allow me to make things that would cost a lot of money had i hired someone to do it.so i dont get much complaining when i buy something.unless it s a tool ive already got several of-lol.
> 
> - pottz


The excuse to build the new shop was I could remodel the wife's kitchen for less than the $15K quote from a custom cabinet shop. $100K later I have to admit I may have miscalculated a bit LOL…......

I guess at this point what's another $5-6K if it can increase output significantly right? At this point there is no way I will every justify the cost of the shop if you look at it only from the value of what it produces. But if you look at it from the joy it gives me that is another story.


----------



## RichT

> Rich,
> Sometimes the machines can replace know how. The more I can get a machine to do the less skill I need to get it done.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I couldn't disagree more with that statement. What's wrong with developing skills anyway? Tools are fun, if you want it, buy it. I like cool tools as much as the next guy, but I value developing skills far more.

I use a dovetail jig. I have both the Leigh DR4 and a PC. However, I learned to cut them by hand before I got the jigs. Skills are your friend and will aid you in selecting the right tools and getting the most out of them.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Rich,
> Sometimes the machines can replace know how. The more I can get a machine to do the less skill I need to get it done.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> I couldn t disagree more with that statement. What s wrong with developing skills anyway? Tools are fun, if you want it, buy it. I like cool tools as much as the next guy, but I value developing skills far more.
> 
> I use a dovetail jig. I have both the Leigh DR4 and a PC. However, I learned to cut them by hand before I got the jigs. Skills are your friend and will aid you in selecting the right tools getting the most out of them.
> 
> - Rich


I am responding to Rich privately as opposed to airing this out any further in public. I think he has the wrong impression.

All I will say is I do have a lot of respect for folks that have spent years developing the skills and knowledge they have. Unfortunately, I don't have the years to do that.


----------



## OzarkJim

I will always remember the friend of mine who was in the bait shop debating if he should buy a $2 jar of bait scent. I finally walked over and said, "You have a brand new $75K bass boat with at least $10K of gear and tackle", "you're pulling it with a brand new $60K truck", but you're having a hard time deciding if you're going to spend $2 on fishing?????


----------



## pottz

> Rich,
> Sometimes the machines can replace know how. The more I can get a machine to do the less skill I need to get it done.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> I couldn t disagree more with that statement. What s wrong with developing skills anyway? Tools are fun, if you want it, buy it. I like cool tools as much as the next guy, but I value developing skills far more.
> 
> I use a dovetail jig. I have both the Leigh DR4 and a PC. However, I learned to cut them by hand before I got the jigs. Skills are your friend and will aid you in selecting the right tools getting the most out of them.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I am responding to Rich privately as opposed to airing this out any further in public. I think he has the wrong impression.
> 
> All I will say is I do have a lot of respect for folks that have spent years developing the skills and knowledge they have. Unfortunately, I don t have the years to do that.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


thank you for choosing a PM,id prefer everyone stays friendly here jim.the patio is for friends sharing their lives and experiences. ;-))


----------



## moke

I have a pretty nice industrial hose that I bought a few years ago. It is still in good shape except for one place where it kinks all the time…it drives me crazy…I was going to take a 1' chunk of hose split it and put it over the other hose where it kinks and use some radiator clamps to hold it in place….any one got any other ideas?


----------



## HokieKen

I can certainly see both sides as far as what Jim and Rich are saying. There's definitely validity to both points and no right or wrong. If Jim has the space and resources and is willing to allocate them to that machine, even if it's only to make a single door, I say go for it.

But to Rich's point, having a garage and the money to buy a Lotus is great if you want one. But if you don't know how to drive, it's just something to sit in the garage and look pretty ;-)

I feel pretty sure Jim can learn to drive if he doesn't already know. And if not, maybe one of us will get lucky when he posts his Lotus on Craigslist ;-)


----------



## RichT

> I can certainly see both sides as far as what Jim and Rich are saying. There s definitely validity to both points and no right or wrong.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait just a doggone minute there, Kenny. Remember the Firesign Theater?

"...And you can trust me friends, because I never lie and I'm always right."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, not doubt in my mind the scout will sell. The new ford bronco is selling very well. I see a lot in s/w fla.

Out in Montana now and I have not seen one of them. Lots of old ford F110's.

Moke, bags is corn hole in fla. Jameson's on the rocks, give it a go.

BurlyBob , the people of Montana are great. Service is slow for this NYer. But maybe I need to learn something?

HokieKen, those are awesome!

Jim when In doubt buy the tool!

Rich, I did hand dove tails before buying a PC Omni Jig. But I will mention Carey Mitchels humidor posted yesterday. My jig can't do that dovetail. The angle and length of the dovetail on that box looks really good to me.

Last day in Montana, lunch wife had some Margs, and I large beers. Wife is dead asleep in the room at 3pm (nap)

I'm thinking of a stiffer drink…. but here I am talking to you guys.

Wonder if the hotel bar is open?


----------



## OzarkJim

> I have a pretty nice industrial hose that I bought a few years ago. It is still in good shape except for one place where it kinks all the time…it drives me crazy…I was going to take a 1 chunk of hose split it and put it over the other hose where it kinks and use some radiator clamps to hold it in place….any one got any other ideas?
> 
> - moke


I hate it when that happens! Seems like nearly every garden hose I have at home has that problem…..

I am assuming your talking about an air hose?i I could see the hose clamps hanging up on anything you drag it across? Maybe a spring of some sort treaded onto the hose and then heat shrink or tape over it?

Oh I will say that the bright yellow ones at Harbor Feight are actually really good. Super flexible even when cold (important for the yankees for sure). We bought those before we started the heavy framing on the shop. Sure am glad I did as we had colder than usual spring.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I can certainly see both sides as far as what Jim and Rich are saying. There s definitely validity to both points and no right or wrong. If Jim has the space and resources and is willing to allocate them to that machine, even if it s only to make a single door, I say go for it.
> 
> But to Rich s point, having a garage and the money to buy a Lotus is great if you want one. But if you don t know how to drive, it s just something to sit in the garage and look pretty ;-)
> 
> I feel pretty sure Jim can learn to drive if he doesn t already know. And if not, maybe one of us will get lucky when he posts his Lotus on Craigslist ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Actually I am hoping to leave the Lutus to my son but ya never know….


----------



## OzarkJim

thank you for choosing a PM,id prefer everyone stays friendly here jim.the patio is for friends sharing their lives and experiences. ;-))

- pottz
[/QUOTE]
Yep, I know, wife can't take me anywhere as I come off as an azz sometimes. And Lord knows don't get me started on politics…....

But sometimes your lucky and I catch myself.


----------



## OzarkJim

You guys will be relieved to know I will be out of pocket for about a week starting Thursday. Driving out to Carlsbad, NM to see my grandkids. Been way to long with the Covid mess…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ut-ho

The giant African land snail has been spotted in Fla.

They can be very destructive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top the morning to those up and about. Out to the shop soon, and later an errand or two.
> Porsche comes home today. No charge, dealer is delivering it all the way from Hilton Head. 70 miles.
> 
> Read an article on Hackers and Electric Vehicles and chargers. With gas autos you are only filling a tank. With electric the charger and the car computer system must interact so the car can handle the charge
> Seems the chargers are targets for hackers. Hackers have made the chargers free use and credit card info stolen. One of the real dangers is ransomware transferred to the car through the charger. Car is no longer able to be charged until the ransom is paid. This can be one car or a fleet. Imagine a delivery company getting hit with this 2 or 3 weeks before Christmas. UPS plans on going full electric and Amazon has ordered electric delivery vans.
> In Europe a charger or two played porno on the car info screen while it was being charged, no additional charge for the porno. In Russia all the chargers from Moscow to St. Petersburg played Putin put downs on the screens.
> Ransomware is already in use. Most of this not reported as the media is pro electric and not reporting many downsides to electric vehicles. Same with the Governments.
> The article thought that as E-cars become more prevalent this will increase. Money grabbing is the reason.
> 
> - 987Ron


Building a grid to charge them will be an interesting project plus space for the charging where there is no parking )


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..spent 22 years making rubber hose….of all kinds…..and now have COPD to show for it….at one time, I could rattle off all the materials that went into making a length of Rubber hose…...

Did you know, there is a nylon thread that runs the length of a rubber hose? Known as a Mainliner. When you'd flex a length of hose…and not only feel a "crack", you'd also hear that "crack"....that is the sound of that thread breaking . The Mainliner was intended to keep the kinks out of a length of hose.

Also..we made the rubber heater hose under the hood of your car/truck.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Ever have one of these days-









Recent chocolate rosewood top I did-









I think it's time for transportation to transition to something other than gas. Our next vehicle will probably be a battery one. We are still going to need gas/diesel for a long time though. This country runs on trucks and nobody is close a non diesel shipping method. But the everyday commuter driving 100 miles a day the tech is here already.


----------



## bandit571

Not machine cut…









Nor any filler used…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ll withhold any comments until I see some projects posted. At some point you have to stop dreaming and start building.
> 
> - Rich


Why do you have to stop dreaming? For some folks, woodworking is a hobby/secondary income, for others it could just be collecting really big, expensive woodworking machines and the woodworking naturally flows in behind that. Why limit yourself to one hobby, collect as many hobbies as you can.


----------



## HokieKen

Are you plagurizing my sig line which I stole from Don Yeti?


----------



## pottz

> Ron, not doubt in my mind the scout will sell. The new ford bronco is selling very well. I see a lot in s/w fla.
> 
> Out in Montana now and I have not seen one of them. Lots of old ford F110 s.
> 
> Moke, bags is corn hole in fla. Jameson s on the rocks, give it a go.
> 
> BurlyBob , the people of Montana are great. Service is slow for this NYer. But maybe I need to learn something?
> 
> HokieKen, those are awesome!
> 
> Jim when In doubt buy the tool!
> 
> Rich, I did hand dove tails before buying a PC Omni Jig. But I will mention Carey Mitchels humidor posted yesterday. My jig can t do that dovetail. The angle and length of the dovetail on that box looks really good to me.
> 
> Last day in Montana, lunch wife had some Margs, and I large beers. Wife is dead asleep in the room at 3pm (nap)
> 
> I m thinking of a stiffer drink…. but here I am talking to you guys.
> 
> Wonder if the hotel bar is open?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah ive seen very few of the new broncos here in the southbay ? yeah montana is not NY by any standard.maybe hunting season ? if so thats the priority and closed signs go up ! hey if that bar isn't open make em open it !!!! or help yourself and then ill bet you'll get some service-lol.


----------



## pottz

> You guys will be relieved to know I will be out of pocket for about a week starting Thursday. Driving out to Carlsbad, NM to see my grandkids. Been way to long with the Covid mess…..
> 
> - W2Woodworks


BS man you'll be missed.at least ill miss you ! your more than welcome here,you contribute to our group and thats what i want.so you better get your ass back here when you return ! a difference of opinion is welcome,an argument not so much.hey enjoy the trip.


----------



## pottz

> Ever have one of these days-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent chocolate rosewood top I did-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for transportation to transition to something other than gas. Our next vehicle will probably be a battery one. We are still going to need gas/diesel for a long time though. This country runs on trucks and nobody is close a non diesel shipping method. But the everyday commuter driving 100 miles a day the tech is here already.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow that top is mind blowing bud.


----------



## pottz

damn it's been a busy day.not just here but on kennys swap thread also.i guess all the working stiffs have been screwing off all day….............at least i have-lol!!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> damn it s been a busy day.not just here but on kennys swap thread also.i guess all the working stiffs have been screwing off all day….............at least i have-lol!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I take offense to that. I only screwed off for half the day.


----------



## EricFai

W2W, have a safe and fun trip. Grandkids are fun, spent time with mine last week.

CWW, great looking table.

Hey I'm working from home.


----------



## pottz

> damn it s been a busy day.not just here but on kennys swap thread also.i guess all the working stiffs have been screwing off all day….............at least i have-lol!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I take offense to that. I only screwed off for half the day.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


theres always that, "one" !!!! so you proud of yourself ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Must of been a slow day of work for Kenny he's been all over this place posting pics.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Anyone ever had an issue with a track saw making a little snipe at the end of a cut? My kreg is doing this and it's driving me crazy.

It's extremely small. I don't know if it would even register cutting 3/4 plywood. But with cutting veneer flitches for tables my cuts half to be perfect.

I've actually put it on the shelf until I figure it out. Using a homemade set up with a ryobi battery 6.5" saw. I get pretty darn good results like this. Not that I wanted to do this.


----------



## corelz125

Another outstanding looking table CWW


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Are you plagurizing my sig line which I stole from Don Yeti?
> 
> - HokieKen


It's not exactly plagiarizing, maybe a little short on citing my research but not full blown plagiarism.

I'm pumped, went to Costco today and regular is now solidly just under 3× what I paid in March '21


----------



## pottz

> Must of been a slow day of work for Kenny he s been all over this place posting pics.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i think he did less than i did today.and i didn't do crap.left work at 1pm for a dentist appointment.and didn't do crap before that-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone ever had an issue with a track saw making a little snipe at the end of a cut? My kreg is doing this and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> It's extremely small. I don't know if it would even register cutting 3/4 plywood. But with cutting veneer flitches for tables my cuts half to be perfect.
> 
> I've actually put it on the shelf until I figure it out. Using a homemade set up with a ryobi battery 6.5" saw. I get pretty darn good results like this. Not that I wanted to do this.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


no,ive got a dewalt,no issues.


----------



## pottz

> Are you plagurizing my sig line which I stole from Don Yeti?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> It s not exactly plagiarizing, maybe a little short on citing my research but not full blown plagiarism.
> 
> I m pumped, went to Costco today and regular is now solidly just under 3× what I paid in March 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


damn your spoiled,come to socal where it's the lowest ive seen in months at 5.45 at the cheapest.and thats a .65 cent drop from the top lowest price.


----------



## corelz125

It's down to 4.45 here


----------



## pottz

problem here is the fricken taxes on fuel. hell we should have the best roads in the world with the amount of tax collected.we have 10% of the us population in cali !!! trust me we dont have the best roads-lol !


----------



## CWWoodworking

> problem here is the fricken taxes on fuel. hell we should have the best roads in the world with the amount of tax collected.we have 10% of the us population in cali !!! trust me we dont have the best roads-lol !
> 
> - pottz


I'll trade you our freshly paved main st for a week in socal.


----------



## RichT

> Nor any filler used…
> 
> - bandit571


Nope, I don't detect any filler at all.


----------



## bandit571

Used to have a saw sharpening service down in Piqua, OH ( 40 mile drive each way) called Chuck's Sharpening Service…well, seem's that Chuck's health has gone downhill, so he sold all his stuff…..to another Sharpening Service just north of town….Eddie's…..However, Chuck never showed Eddie HOW to use all the saw sharpening machines…

All the above was found out by me yesterday….AFTER making the drive down to Eddie's Sharpening Service….80 mile trip…

Stopped in town for Fish & Fries…and cheap gas before the return home…..

While I can indeed sharpen saws….when they get above 7ppi, the teeth are a bit hard for these old eyes to see…thinking 9ppi is about the limit…

Had a 8ppi D8, a 12ppi D8, and a 11ppi No.4 Mitre box saw that could have used a touch up….oh well…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It s down to 4.45 here
> 
> - corelz125


and same in PA.:<(((((


----------



## 987Ron

> While I can indeed sharpen saws….when they get above 7ppi, the teeth are a bit hard for these old eyes to see…thinking 9ppi is about the limit…
> 
> Had a 8ppi D8, a 12ppi D8, and a 11ppi No.4 Mitre box saw that could have used a touch up….oh well…
> 
> - bandit571


Would one of those lighted bench mounted magnifiers help?  Use one once in awhile repairing the wife and daughters jewelry, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

They certainly help me. Actually I prefer the visor style magnifiers for sharpening. That and a little red dye or sharpie so I can clearly tell what I have and have not filed gets me through.


----------



## BurlyBob

Had to make a second pot of coffee this morning. The first one for what ever reason was to darn weak. This is actually getting me woke up. I'll be better after the next cup.

Gas here is at $5.12. Oregon has one of the highest gas taxes in the US. We're at #7 or 8.

I'm seriously looking at one of those articulate armed lighted magnifiers.


----------



## pottz

gas here is starting to drop,lowest i saw yesterday was 5.35 thats down about .65 from the peak.


----------



## corelz125

Corporate recruiting.
Agency: Sir, we found 3 candidates as per your requirements. How do you want their placements, sir?

MD: Put about 100 bricks in a closed room. Then send the candidates into the room and close the door, leave them alone and come back after a few hours and analyse the situation:

1. If they are counting the bricks, put them in Accounts department.

2. If they are recounting the bricks, put them in Auditing.

3. If they messed up the whole room with the bricks, put them in Engineering.

4. If they are arranging the bricks in some strange order, put them in Planning.

5. If they are throwing the bricks at each other, put them in Operations

6. If they are sleeping, put them in Security.

7. If they broke the bricks into pieces, put them in Information Technology.

8. If they are sitting idle, put them in Human Resources.

9. If they say they have tried different combinations yet not a single brick has been moved, put them in Sales.

10. If they have already left for the day, Put them in Marketing.

11. If they are staring out of the window, put them in Strategic Planning. And…

12. If they are talking to each other and not a single brick has been touched, Congratulate them and put them in Top Management.


----------



## moke

Gas here in Iowa is in the 3.80 range…..funny how with the mid terms starting to heat up Gas has magically come down…

Hokie…I wear those magnifiers for a lot of stuff. I have collected watches for a while and taught myself some minor repair, and those are a must…..I like them a lot.

CW-That table is awesome…

Ron- Those IH trucks were very popular around here in the 80's as a jeep alternative….my uncle was an IH dealer in northern Iowa…I grew up crawling on the tractors….I never owned a lawn tractor that was not a Cub Cadet until he passed 15 years ago. But he never carried the trucks… but he had a couple at the dealership, but none of them was a "pickup" version as was shown…They also had some when I was in the Army….I was driving the Top somewhere when he told me I was driving like an old lady…that this was an army vehicle and I should drive it accordingly….I sped up


----------



## bandit571

Well…THIS No. 4 saw seems to work well enough..


----------



## BurlyBob

BurlyBob just got a new play toy from the nice man in the brown van. Goes to prove Burly Bob is on the nice list.


----------



## corelz125

How are you doing Tony?


----------



## EricFai

Good for you Bob.


----------



## moke

BBob--congrats….that is a solid router, I have had one for 20 years I'll bet. It's in my back up router table. I don't have the plunge base, but I do have a 1619 plunge router….it is nice too. My main router table has the PC 3 1/2 soft start, which I have been babying cause they don't make them anymore, but now Triton is making a 3 1/2 motor that from what I hear, is as good as the PC.


----------



## 987Ron

BB had to go to my shop to make sure mine was still there. You got a new one not my old one afterall. Used it a lot, works great for me, am sure yours will great for you as well. 
Like the Bosch products a lot. Have fun with it.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys know I'm definitely going to have a good time with this one. So far just playing with it I see a lot fo features I like better than my old PC plunge base. The reason I got this is that it's on sale at Woodcraft for $50 off. Just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a really nice router Bob. I have the same kit. I was aggravated when I found out you have to buy an accessory baseplate to use PC template bushings though. Shameless on Bosch's part if you ask me.


----------



## OzarkJim

> It's a really nice router Bob. I have the same kit. I was aggravated when I found out you have to buy an accessory baseplate to use PC template bushings though. Shameless on Bosch's part if you ask me.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep I had same issue. Ordered what I thought would work from MLCS and it didn't. Went to Rockler website and they actually had in bold red that what MLCS was selling would not fit the Bosch with a link to a quick-change plate that works great!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> BurlyBob just got a new play toy from the nice man in the brown van. Goes to prove Burly Bob is on the nice list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


I have the exact same setup. Plus a couple others. That one is currently under my table. And my partner also has the exact same one under his. He even ran it for a while on a CNC but we are now water-cooled spindle motors on our CNCs.


----------



## pottz

yesterday crazy busy all over the forum,today pretty dead ?


----------



## corelz125

Is the Bosch variable speed?


----------



## Lazyman

I don't have a Bosch router but I always assumed they didn't make it compatible with a competitors guides bushings so they could sell you theirs ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I hope you have better luck with the Bosch than I did Bob. Had 2 of them. Both were crap. Someone could give me one and I wouldn't spend the time to get it out of the box.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I don t have a Bosch router but I always assumed they didn t make it compatible with a competitors guides bushings so they could sell you theirs ?
> 
> - Lazyman


I think your spot on.

You would think after a company like Sony took a beating over Beta Max that other major companies would get the hint but no. Sony still tries to be propritatry. So does John Deere. And it seems like Bosch is following the same path…....

Would be really nice if EVERYTHING was standardized like plumbing and electrical (granted there are exceptions in those trades too….).


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, got the AC going in the shop. Hot again but it is July in the south.

Coffee is perfection this am. French Market with chicory.

Have a good day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from s/w fla,

Back from Montana, head is fuzzy.

Wife going to get the dawgs, looking forward to seeing them.

Ron, no milk for my coffee this am. Milk went bad. Even I could not use it!


----------



## HokieKen

> It's a really nice router Bob. I have the same kit. I was aggravated when I found out you have to buy an accessory baseplate to use PC template bushings though. Shameless on Bosch's part if you ask me.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yep I had same issue. Ordered what I thought would work from MLCS and it didn t. Went to Rockler website and they actually had in bold red that what MLCS was selling would not fit the Bosch with a link to a quick-change plate that works great!!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I ordered that quick-change thing and the one I got was too sloppy of a fit. I wanted to use the router with a Whiteside inlay kit and having any movement at all was not an option. So I returned the adapter and bought this base plate instead. It works great.


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t have a Bosch router but I always assumed they didn t make it compatible with a competitors guides bushings so they could sell you theirs ?
> 
> - Lazyman


I guess my beef is that it's the only router I've seen that won't accept the PC bushings. And PC bushings aren't just PC anymore since the patent expired long ago. They could just make their own bushings the same size instead of needing a stupid adapter in the middle. But yeah, I can see their side of it too. But, speaking for myself, they didn't end up getting any extra money out of me and left a bad taste in my mouth which could cost them a sale down the road. I could be the exception and not the rule though…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> How are you doing Tony?
> 
> - corelz125


Today i bury her at 11am :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

You have my deepest sympathy Tony :-(


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I guess my beef is that it s the only router I ve seen that won t accept the PC bushings. And PC bushings aren t just PC anymore since the patent expired long ago. They could just make their own bushings the same size instead of needing a stupid adapter in the middle. But yeah, I can see their side of it too. But, speaking for myself, they didn t end up getting any extra money out of me and left a bad taste in my mouth which could cost them a sale down the road. I could be the exception and not the rule though…
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a router or two and they will all (except the ancient ones) accept PC guide bushings. There's so much in this world that is easy to standardize, those who refuse to need to be sent a very clear message, fu change the damn thing so it works with the other 99% of the world.


----------



## pottz

my thoughts are with you my friend.


----------



## 987Ron

Have both the Colt trim router with both bases and the full size router (1617) with both bases. The following is available on Amazon to make PC guides usable on both routers. Have used it on the colt doing inlays on Penn. Spice Chest, Hannah's chest, trays, etc. Not a real problem.

BOSCH RA1129 Template Guide Adapter Set
4.6 out of 5 stars 477
-27% $7.96

If one gets to looking there are lot of tools that have specialized accessories. Festool maybe the most. Vacs and the bags, etc etc. etc. Part of the game.


----------



## moke

Gr8- our thoughts are with you buddy….take care in these difficult times…

Sorry guys but I like the bosch's I have …I forgot to mention I had the Colt. Jim- I don't think they are trying to make it proprietary….it is…and has been for the 20 some years it has been made. I use the colt all the time….it is a great round over router as well as lam trim….rated number one by a lot of sources….the only one that comes close is the rigid.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tony,

My thoughts are with you man.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tony my heart goes out to you. I truly sorry for you loss. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## 987Ron

Tony, Sorry for your loss, will keep you in my thoughts. Remember the good times.


----------



## corelz125

Tony when it gets quiet in the house there's always one of us on here you can talk to.


----------



## pottz

> Tony when it gets quiet in the house there s always one of us on here you can talk to.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ill just say were all here for you when you need us buddy.hey if needed ill loan you the beagle,she'll love you like yuove never known !probably more than youd want !!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

for those that post on this thread and another where you might have seen the beagle referred to as a (dick head) for something she didn't do but i did,let me just say it was quite justified. enough said so ill move on.peace friends !


----------



## RichT

All I have to say about the beagle insult is thank you, Lar, for hosting this thread. Frankly, it's been the most fun, interesting and civil that I've seen for a long time on LJ.

I credit you for that.


----------



## pottz

> All I have to say about the beagle insult is thank you, Lar, for hosting this thread. Frankly, it s been the most fun, interesting and civil that I ve seen for a long time on LJ.
> 
> I credit you for that.
> 
> - Rich


thank you my friend i truly appreciate that compliment very much. hey i try hard to be myself,be honest to those i speak,and never try to decieve anyone ! sometimes i ask for respect in what i want,for those that dont,ill have to ask you leave my thread in peace,or ill decide for you.


----------



## RichT

> or ill decide for you.
> 
> - pottz


Well duh. Who's going to F with pottz?


----------



## pottz

> or ill decide for you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well duh. Who s going to F with pottz?
> 
> - Rich


LMAO-well youd be surprised,or probably not !!!!!! it always entertains though.and hey thats what im all about-lol!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Pottz If it was not for this thread instead of logging in to LJ a couple of times a day it would be once or twice a week. Thanks for keeping it going.

Beagles bark, but they are mute compared to Corgis. Daughter's Corgi was just barking at a pillow that had fallen off a chair onto the floor. Probably bark at its own shadow.


----------



## BB1

Ron - Teddee says for the corgi to just relax…it's Friday









That does change if a ball is in play


----------



## HokieKen

> Well duh. Who s going to F with pottz?
> 
> - Rich


Ooooh ooooh ME! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## HokieKen

> All I have to say about the beagle insult is thank you, Lar, for hosting this thread. Frankly, it s been the most fun, interesting and civil that I ve seen for a long time on LJ.
> 
> I credit you for that.
> 
> - Rich


+1 There are very few threads on this site that I follow regularly and I don't normally give these "anything goes" threads a second look because they tend to devolve quickly and predictably. But this one is pleasant and enjoyable so thanks Pottz! Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)


----------



## RichT

> Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


What the??? I thought you were going to mess with Larry?


----------



## DevinT

So sorry to hear, Tony. Condolences on your wife.


----------



## 987Ron

Was looking at the small 4 inch belt and 6 inch disc sanders. 14 various brands, Ryobi, Wen, DeWalt etc etc. Lowes, HD, HF, Amazon. All the same or almost, Chinese. Only difference is price, color, name and safety plate on belt. Price vary from $120 up to $220. My old Delta is over 20 yrs old and getting a bit ragged. May just overhaul it again if I can get the replacements. Have a belt, but the bushings??

Wish there was a good USA made one or German. Maybe go to 6 inch but the price really jumps up.

Oh the woes of woodworking.


----------



## Lazyman

I looked at the same list of belt sanders but either didn't want to spend the dough or hated how cheap they looked so I just decided to make my own, mostly for the challenge of doing it. I just used an old blower motor so it is a little under-powered but works pretty well even after about 7 years of frequent use. Made in USA with both domestic and foreign parts:



For reason the the LJ widget doesn't seem to be working at the moment.


----------



## 987Ron

Lazyman Your USA domestic labor one looks pretty good. May have to explore how to replace the rollers and/or the bushings used as bearings on the old Delta. Motor is fine, base is fine. A quality one just does not seem to exist.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron - Teddee says for the corgi to just relax…it s Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does change if a ball is in play
> 
> - BB1


Now that is a real "DOG" Give him/her a pat or two for me. Scratch benind the ears also.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dawgs got me up at 3am.

I'm in from Golf in the heat. I am shot!

I'm having a coffee, see if I can find some energy to get out into the shop.

Tony, hope you are doing well.


----------



## HokieKen

> Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> What the??? I thought you were going to mess with Larry?
> 
> - Rich


You mean the segregationist? Have you ever notice that he NEVER mixes capital letters and lowercase letters together? Look at the title of this thread then look back through all his posts.

Sorry Rich, I know it ain't much but it's the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

Getting ready for a camping trip. Seafood boil, brats, and burgers on the menu. Hopefully some mtn biking. It's the weekend so I allow myself coffee. That how crazy I get now days.

Here's some good looking Brazilian rosewood I'm working on-


----------



## splintergroup

Nice eye catcher CW! has that "X" factor going on.


----------



## EricFai

CW, that is going to make one fancy table top. Liking it.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, Pottz If it was not for this thread instead of logging in to LJ a couple of times a day it would be once or twice a week. Thanks for keeping it going.
> 
> Beagles bark, but they are mute compared to Corgis. Daughter s Corgi was just barking at a pillow that had fallen off a chair onto the floor. Probably bark at its own shadow.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh you havn't heard sadona bark yet.most beagles howl she has a very loud sharp bark.everytime she barks she shakes her head because it hurts her ears.she hasn't figured out what causes it yet-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> What the??? I thought you were going to mess with Larry?
> 
> - Rich


ill give him the boot,but after the swap is over though ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Was looking at the small 4 inch belt and 6 inch disc sanders. 14 various brands, Ryobi, Wen, DeWalt etc etc. Lowes, HD, HF, Amazon. All the same or almost, Chinese. Only difference is price, color, name and safety plate on belt. Price vary from $120 up to $220. My old Delta is over 20 yrs old and getting a bit ragged. May just overhaul it again if I can get the replacements. Have a belt, but the bushings??
> 
> Wish there was a good USA made one or German. Maybe go to 6 inch but the price really jumps up.
> 
> Oh the woes of woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron


same here ron mine is about 25 still going strong.


----------



## pottz

> Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> What the??? I thought you were going to mess with Larry?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> You mean the segregationist? Have you ever notice that he NEVER mixes capital letters and lowercase letters together? Look at the title of this thread then look back through all his posts.
> 
> Sorry Rich, I know it ain t much but it s the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol,too much work jumping back and forth,i estimate im saving 45 seconds a day staying with lower case.sometimes i forget and leave in on upper case but then people think im yelling at them ;-))


----------



## pottz

that rosewood table is amazing cw.


----------



## Lazyman

> You mean the segregationist? Have you ever notice that he NEVER mixes capital letters and lowercase letters together? Look at the title of this thread then look back through all his posts.
> 
> Sorry Rich, I know it ain t much but it s the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Jst b thnkfl h dsnt dscrmnt gnst vwls. BTW, stds shw tht mst sntncs wtht vwls cn b ndrstd.


----------



## pottz

> You mean the segregationist? Have you ever notice that he NEVER mixes capital letters and lowercase letters together? Look at the title of this thread then look back through all his posts.
> 
> Sorry Rich, I know it ain t much but it s the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Jst b thnkfl h dsnt dscrmnt gnst vwls. BTW, stds shw tht mst sntncs wtht vwls cn b ndrstd.
> 
> - Lazyman


nthn wht grt d,n ppr cs r vwls,jst thnk hw mch tm cld b svd ?


----------



## HokieKen

Lol. It would take me three times as long to type a sentence if I had to remember to remove all the vowels.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CW that looks real cool!

Brought the color out on this Mahogony slab with Shellack. This is the B side of the table top


















It still needs something. I am thinking of ebony inlays. Bowties?


----------



## pottz

thats pretty sweet petey.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, that looks nice.


----------



## corelz125

> All I have to say about the beagle insult is thank you, Lar, for hosting this thread. Frankly, it s been the most fun, interesting and civil that I ve seen for a long time on LJ.
> 
> I credit you for that.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> +1 There are very few threads on this site that I follow regularly and I don t normally give these "anything goes" threads a second look because they tend to devolve quickly and predictably. But this one is pleasant and enjoyable so thanks Pottz! Even if Rich is kind of a troll ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny you hang around any place that accepts you posting Millers Falls pics.


----------



## corelz125

BB does Teddee perk up when she hears a wrapper open in the kitchen?


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking table as usual there CWW


----------



## corelz125

The site did get a little boring when Moke shut down the thread and we we're homeless for a short period.


----------



## corelz125

A daughter takes her old father in a wheelchair to a retirement home for the first time.

The nurse, expecting their arrival, greets them with,

"Welcome to the Johnson family retirement home! We think you'll feel quite at home here! Please follow me and I'll show you around."

The nurse pushes the old man in the wheelchair along with the daughter following close by.

"Over here we have the dining hall. We serve lunch and dinner every day, and we offer a varied and changing menu so you'll always have something new to choose from!"

The old man says nothing, but slowly but steadily begins to fall to his left.

The nurse, noticing immediately, grabs a pillow and wedges it on his left side to keep him from falling.

The nurse then proceeds with the tour.

"Over here we have the recreation room. We have a ping pong table, tv, and dart board, but if you prefer checkers or board games, we have those available as well!"

Again, the old man says nothing, but just stares forward, and slowly but steadily begins falling to his right.

The quick-thinking nurse once again wedges a pillow on his right to keep him from falling. The nurse then proceeds with the tour.

"And finally, this will be your room should you choose to stay with us. You won't have to share it with anyone else. We offer a king-sized single bed with an in-room mounted tv so you can also watch television in your own room if

you wish. We have handicap-accessible bathrooms in this small room adjacent, and for any and all your needs, we have a button you can press and we'll come to your every service right away!"

The old man, still with a blank stare, begins to slowly but steadily fall forward, and the nurse catches him and props him back and places a pillow on his legs to prevent him from falling forward.

The nurse escorts them back to the entrance, and says,

"Please let me know if the Johnson family retirement home would be the right place for you. I'll leave you to discuss privately."

The nurse then returns to her desk. The daughter looks at her father and asks,

"So? What do you think of the place?"

The old man says,

"I love the dining room, the recreation room, and the living quarters, but there's one thing that bothers me."

The daughter leans in, "What's that?"

The old man replies,

"Why won't they won't let me fart in this place?"


----------



## RichT

> Sorry Rich, I know it ain t much but it s the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## pottz

> The site did get a little boring when Moke shut down the thread and we we re homeless for a short period.
> 
> - corelz125


let me just say corelz was more than willing to start the next one,we both debated doing it because well, weve both done it and both been shut down.i was pushing him to do it when i said to myself,hey thats not right,so i did it and here we are ! i gotta say ive got some very good loyal friends that i can count on when needed.and this thread is for you.so thank you all for joining me once again.lets keep this one alive for awhile at least.;-))


----------



## pottz

> Sorry Rich, I know it ain t much but it s the best I could come up with for Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


LMAO !


----------



## HokieKen

I can honestly say (with pride) that's the first participation trophy I've ever recieved!


----------



## RichT

> I can honestly say (with pride) that's the first participation trophy I've ever recieved!
> 
> - HokieKen


If you were a couple of decades younger, you'd have a drawer full of them.


----------



## pottz

> I can honestly say (with pride) that's the first participation trophy I've ever recieved!
> 
> - HokieKen


hell thats the way they do it now with the kids.everyone gets an award.so it promotes mediocrity ! no wonder the younger generation doesn't try harder anymore,hell do your least and still get a trophy !!!! pretty damn sad !
but no kenny you earned yours buddy ;-())


----------



## BB1

> BB does Teddee perk up when she hears a wrapper open in the kitchen?
> 
> - corelz125


She and Dollee don't get "people food" so kitchen stuff is pretty much ignored. Now, the drawer opening where the treats are, that gets some attention. And also words like ball, Frisbee, ride, cookies, and Jeep.


----------



## pottz

> BB does Teddee perk up when she hears a wrapper open in the kitchen?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> She and Dollee don t get "people food" so kitchen stuff is pretty much ignored. Now, the drawer opening where the treats are, that gets some attention. And also words like ball, Frisbee, ride, cookies, and Jeep.
> 
> - BB1


barb your babies are beautiful.the beagle knows the sound of the treat container opening.we dont feed her people food either,only what falls off our plates and that gets quickly removed.


----------



## corelz125

Our dog likes raw veggies. When I'm getting ready to cook I give him some of the cut off pieces. He loves asparagus


----------



## pottz

> Our dog likes raw veggies. When I m getting ready to cook I give him some of the cut off pieces. He loves asparagus
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha yeah the beagle did love some but now she has gotten real picky.lettuce forget it.


----------



## 987Ron

The Chessie Duke did not wait for human food to drop on the floor or be given a cut off. Went behind my back and took a whole pork chop off the counter. Tried to take it away from him, hand still has a mark on it. Barred from the kitchen after that.

With a Lab we had (Sandy, Yellow English Lab) we would hide bits of meat and then tell him to "find". Never left one unfound. Loved the game. One of my favorite dogs of the past.

This am there was a flock of geese out on the golf course. Corgi barked but never left the patio. I suggested to the daughter to let the back gate open for the Corgi to herd the geese. Tizzy Fit.

Well morning all. Up and coffee. Hope to do more today than yesterday.

Yesterday managed to do nothing. Wife had no bugs to kill, light bulbs to change, batteries to replace, jewelry to repair or things to find. Never got to the shop. P-car sat unattended. Was a great day. Did almost nothing except fill a bird feeder and read. Not many of those for me. Enjoyed the idleness.

Today will be "normal'. Things to do.


----------



## BB1

Ron - need a picture of the corgi!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yesterday managed to do nothing. Wife had no bugs to kill, light bulbs to change, batteries to replace, jewelry to repair or things to find. Never got to the shop. P-car sat unattended. Was a great day. Did almost nothing except fill a bird feeder and read. Not many of those for me. Enjoyed the idleness.

Ron, I love those days. Pretty funny.

This came into my yard yesterday.


----------



## BB1

I think Pottz needs to start a thread for "dogs of LJ" or more widely defined pets of LJ.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron - need a picture of the corgi!
> 
> - BB1


Will have the adult male Corgi, Dickens, starting Sunday for the week, dog sitting again. 
Will try to get some pictures of Dickens, male adult Corgi and of Tegan, female puppy and post. No promises


----------



## GR8HUNTER

feeling lonely((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hang in there Tony.

Can't imagine what you are going through.

Can you find something to do? A walk, clean up, might help you.

The best


----------



## moke

I'll bet GR8…it's hard not to….
After all the time my wife spent caring for her father, after he died it is now different having her around….


----------



## pottz

tony maybe time to get back in the shop ?


----------



## pottz

> I think Pottz needs to start a thread for "dogs of LJ" or more widely defined pets of LJ.
> 
> - BB1


i dont know barb the two threads i have plus the swap thread im on are enough right now.a pet thread would be cool though.


----------



## EricFai

Tony, keeping you in thoughts.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> tony maybe time to get back in the shop ?
> 
> - pottz


planning on a desperate cleaning of it might start today just trimmed up some low hanging branches BUT its kind of hot out right now :<)))


----------



## 987Ron

Managed to get out to the shop and finish 3 little Mini Treasure Chests. One of those projects that was not a front burner thing to do, did a bit now and then. Decided they were in the way so finish them and they could leave. Gifts for the kids in the neighborhood. Posted on Projects.

Next project is going to be a cabinet that will function as an extension of the outfeed table for the table saw and underneath be a systainer storage drawer style. Maybe a drawer or two. Still in the mental stage.


----------



## pottz

> tony maybe time to get back in the shop ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> planning on a desperate cleaning of it might start today just trimmed up some low hanging branches BUT its kind of hot out right now :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


good buddy,the shop is the perfect solution for a lonely heart.stay busy.and were all here for you when you need someone to talk to.


----------



## corelz125

Head to the lake for some sunset fishing Tony. Good time to be out there when the sun is going down. Nice and cool, nice sunset view, and fish are starting to bite.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone in here has a dog or two? Talking about dogs where's Northwoods been?


----------



## pottz

> Everyone in here has a dog or two? Talking about dogs where s Northwoods been?
> 
> - corelz125


he's never posted here,his last post was back in early june on mokes thread.

hey maybe you might take barbs idea and start an LJ'S dog thread ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences, Tony.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yippy, skippy we hit 100. We got the grandson's here for the afternoon. They are nonstop for certain.


----------



## 987Ron

9:30 pm just had the dogs out, still 89 degrees out on the patio. No breeze. Thank goodness for AC.

Systainer question: If you made a cabinet to hold systainers would you use the rail system that Festool has or simply shelves? If shelves would they be pull out on drawer slides so the systainer could remain on the shelf and be onpened? Systainers will not be going out of the shop, as per pros to job sites. The rails and the drawer slides would be fixed while just shelves could be moveable. In the planning stages of a new table saw off feed table with the systainer storage below. input?????

Time for this old man to hang it up. Nite.


----------



## pottz

id make my own ron.festool has some cool stuff but i can make a pull out shelf a whole lot cheaper !


----------



## pottz

well kids it's saturday night and it's mid summer so what do we play on the radio,loud !!!! the official band and song of pottz patio…...........anyone wanna guess !!


----------



## EricFai

Van Halen

Or

Boys of Summer, can't think of the group.


----------



## pottz

> Van Halen
> 
> Or
> 
> Boys of Summer, can t think of the group.
> 
> - Eric


van halen,oh man lets crank it up baby !!!! the beach boys are playin the greek theatre here in LA next sunday,just found out.wife is too much money.yeah with tickets and parking and service fees,drinks food…......yeah,were talkin several hundred bucks…....sucks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Concert tickets are out of site nowadays, I going to see Elton in a few months, expensive weekend.

I did see the Beach Boys back around 1980, at a county fair. They put on a good show.


----------



## pottz

> Concert tickets are out of site nowadays, I going to see Elton in a few months, expensive weekend.
> 
> I did see the Beach Boys back around 1980, at a county fair. They put on a good show.
> 
> - Eric


1980 !!! i saw em at the hollywood bowl about 4 years ago,very cool concert. they had all their kids come on and do a song.it was a rare appearance with brian wilson playing with them.as you may know he has had his mental problems over the years ! wife says just go yourself…........well you know how that go's !!!!! i guess ill just listen on the radio and cd's !!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Going yourself, that is asking for trouble. Kinda of like the whatever statement.


----------



## RichT

I'll vote for a Tucson native. Eye candy (back then) and a voice that rocks it.


----------



## pottz

> Going yourself, that is asking for trouble. Kinda of like the whatever statement.
> 
> - Eric


ive done it…................dont ask !!!!! ;-)) monkeys 3 months before davey jones death,no regrets !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Everyone in here has a dog or two? Talking about dogs where s Northwoods been?
> 
> - corelz125


Not me, never really understood why I would need one. If I need something to tear up my furniture, crap in my yard, pee on my carpet, shed all over my house and eat stuff they shouldn't, I'll just start a daycare, at least that would be $1500/mo vs. ($500)/mo.


----------



## pottz

> I ll vote for a Tucson native. Eye candy (back then) and a voice that rocks it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


yes,.back then ill agree !!!


----------



## pottz

THE DUCK IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!! lets all chant,duckie come home !!!!!!!! dammit ducks enough silence man !!!! get your ass back were you belong !!!!!!!!!!!!!! please….............


----------



## RichT

> THE DUCK IS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> - pottz


Who?


----------



## pottz

> THE DUCK IS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who?
> 
> - Rich


WHO


> ?


 you dont now who the duck is man ? LBD or the little black duck !


----------



## RichT

> LBD or the little black duck !
> 
> - pottz


Oh right. I spell it differently.


----------



## pottz

> LBD or the little black duck !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh right. I spell it differently.
> 
> - Rich


thank god ,i almost had to block you !!!! ;-)) i just wish he'd come back.i know you two have your differences !


----------



## RichT

I won't say another word. It's your patio, and you can welcome anyone you wish to it.


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes the dog is the only one happy to see you when you walk in the house. Or pays attention to you.


----------



## pottz

> I won t say another word. It s your patio, and you can welcome anyone you wish to it.
> 
> - Rich


i understand. maybe someday ?


----------



## pottz

> Sometimes the dog is the only one happy to see you when you walk in the house. Or pays attention to you.
> 
> - corelz125


sometimes ? lmao ! man your up late tonight !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I might be making an outfeed table for my TS. The saw stop folding out feed table is not very good. waist of space underneath too.

for your systainers I would have a 3/4 ply pull out shelf, so you could open it on the pull out shelf. The "stack method" doesn't work well either.

Corelz I love the greeting I get from my dawgs! Each time its like I just came home from the war.


----------



## BB1

I've always had a dog (or dogs) since I was a kid. With a German Shepherd at my side, I was always safe when out playing on the farm. As an adult, have had 5 GS. Lot of work to train, but worth the effort for me. Hoping to get my 3 year old through training to be a therapy dog (to take to nursing homes, hospitals, etc) as she's a sweetie.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up early and chores done. Dickens the DIL's corgi will arrive this am for a week with us. He is a Corgi, almost a dog. Be fun having him around. He thinks I am his buddy.

DOGS: Reason to have one? Not sure I know. The ones I have had just connected to my heart and mind. Companions in time of need, stress and other. A 100 lb dog at the door with you when a stranger knocks is a security system of the first order. The wag of the tail and nosing your hand is love. They don't ask much for what they give.

AS Will Rodgers said, "If dogs are not allowed in heaven, then when I die I want to go where the dogs go."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ve always had a dog (or dogs) since I was a kid. With a German Shepherd at my side, I was always safe when out playing on the farm. As an adult, have had 5 GS. Lot of work to train, but worth the effort for me. Hoping to get my 3 year old through training to be a therapy dog (to take to nursing homes, hospitals, etc) as she s a sweetie.
> 
> - BB1


my aunt Karen does this but with goldens https://kpets.org/ :<)))))))


----------



## BB1

Ron - I agree, my pups are great listeners when I'm stressed (and unlike humans all my secrets are kept safe!). Each one I've had was very different and I learned life lessons from each - fierce loyalty, finding joy in routine activities, quiet confidence.

Tony - that looks like a great organization. I have a friend whose lab was a favorite in a children's cancer unit. I've seen how even my pets bring smiles to total strangers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Don Polliard, an agriculture specialist for Customs and Border Protection, with Hair-E. Typical recruits for the brigade are young rescues that complete up to 13 weeks of training at a center in Atlanta.Credit…

Meet the Canine Officers Guarding American Agriculture
With international travel returning to prepandemic levels, these floppy-eared hounds are sniffing out deadly diseases and pests at border crossings one mango or sausage at a time.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/23/us/politics/beagles-airport-security.html?action=click&module=card&pageType=theWeekenderLink


----------



## 987Ron

Dickens the full grown male corgi is with us. Be here a week. someone ask for pictures….okay This am The black and white tricolor is Tegan the pup, 4 months old, female. Will be spaded when she is old enough. 












































You can clearly see the marks from the saddle the fairies put on him to ride in the enchanted forest. HA









A lot of barking going on.


----------



## corelz125

A northern breed group I belong to one mem we has her Huskies registered to visit a couple of hospitals. From the pics and the stories the dogs not only brighten up the day for the patients but for the nurse's and Dr's also.


----------



## corelz125

Ron Tegan has nice markings and color for a Corgi.


----------



## pottz

> Ron - I agree, my pups are great listeners when I m stressed (and unlike humans all my secrets are kept safe!). Each one I ve had was very different and I learned life lessons from each - fierce loyalty, finding joy in routine activities, quiet confidence.
> 
> Tony - that looks like a great organization. I have a friend whose lab was a favorite in a children s cancer unit. I ve seen how even my pets bring smiles to total strangers.
> 
> - BB1


our first dog was a shepard,very loyal dog.if my mom was walking him you didn't want to get too close !


----------



## pottz

> Don Polliard, an agriculture specialist for Customs and Border Protection, with Hair-E. Typical recruits for the brigade are young rescues that complete up to 13 weeks of training at a center in Atlanta.Credit…
> 
> Meet the Canine Officers Guarding American Agriculture
> With international travel returning to prepandemic levels, these floppy-eared hounds are sniffing out deadly diseases and pests at border crossings one mango or sausage at a time.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/23/us/politics/beagles-airport-security.html?action=click&module=card&pageType=theWeekenderLink
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


one of the best sniffers there are.problem with mine is she gets her nose where it doesn't belong sometimes-lol.


----------



## BB1

Ron-cute pups. Hopefully the barking will settle down!

Pottz - our first shepherd had a very "guard dog" personality. Felt very safe with her around. The last four were/are much more friendly. They still have the look, but if a robber got out a ball, it would be play time rather than protection I expect!!


----------



## BurlyBob

You all are sure making me miss my labs. I had to put the last one down a couple of years ago. It was heartbreaking.
I wonder if I will ever get another lab. We still haven't decided about that yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

now thats wild weather !!!


----------



## 987Ron

Our old yellow Lab, Sandy often visited schools and hospital wards. He would carry a basket around (like a Easter Basket) with treats for the kids. Would walk up to a kid, sit down and look straight at the kid. After the kid took a treat he would move on. Worked best with two or three kids, any more he would miss some. 
When I chose him as a pup out of a large litter he was the one that came to me. I was sitting on the ground with the pups, he went behind me and chewed and pulled on my check book in my pocket. That was the sign. Mama dog then took all the pups to the pond for their swim. Wish He was still with us. He always loved the water.

One black lab would not let our daughter (age 4 or so at the time) off the back porch, then we saw the snake in the yard. She also every morning go out in the yard, find the newspaper and bring it in.

To many dog stories with the Chessies and Labs we have had. One English Bulldog, a Bassett Hound and others of mixed heritage. All good guys and gals…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> now thats wild weather !!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Gene01

Danged near lunchtime. Got a couple more Limbert table legs to cut out. When I get these 3 tables done I AIN'T NEVER GONNA BUILD ANOTHER ONE!!! What a PITA. 
Got a lightly used DeWalt scroll saw given to me. Anxious to get to play with it. But, first I gotta finish these damned tables.


----------



## BB1

Ron - I love dog stories as much as dog pictures!! Sounds like you have had some great ones.

BurlyBob - it's hard when you've had a great dog. I cannot seem to be without a dog. When we lost our first, it was so sad to not have her there to welcome me homeafter work. Ended up getting two pups at once then - wouldn't recommend as that was a bit chaotic!


----------



## pottz

the wife wanted two beagles,oh no the one is more than enough-lol !


----------



## BurlyBob

BB1, I've had 3 great labs, yellow females and one female chocolate. I never should have bought that chocolate, an alpha female. I tried to control her and train her but she had a mind of her own. That dog always wanted to run and could cover ground like no dog I've every seen. It would get out the yard and it was a 4 mile + run to get her back home. She got out one time so off I went to run her and get back home. She ran into the irrigation ditch along side the road, came up out of the ditch and picked a fight with a ford pick up. She lost. It was close to ten years before we got another dog. I was back home then and could spend time with Maggie. She was great. I had to put her down due to cancer. I gave one of her pups to my daughter, Ducati, Duke for short. That was the last one. We had to put her down due to diabetes. She was a great dog as well. Daughter would leave her with me while she was a work and take her home at night. She was as much my dog as Daughter's.

A good dog is the best friend a guy can have.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the worst part about owning a GR8 DOG is they dont live long enuff we lost our dog on 22th same day as wife

happy bout that only :<(((((


----------



## BB1

BurlyBob- they never live long enough. Good memories though.


----------



## BurlyBob

You are so very right!


----------



## pottz

nice thing about beagles is there pretty disease free.our last one made it 15 years.woke up one morning and she was totally paralyzed from a stroke during the night.we had a service that came to our house and put her down.he took her away and cremated her then returned the ashes to us.it was nice that we were with her till the end.


----------



## moke

Thanks for showing the dogs Ron….


----------



## pottz

this was sadonas favorite place to lay on the top of the love seat,but thats gone now so she lost her perch ! she tried to jump on the back the recliner we got but almost tipped it over so she's banned.


----------



## BB1

Tony - dogs show us such devotion, even though from our perspective the time is never enough. Consider how they greet us with such joy even when apart for a brief time, showing that each moment is valuable. Yep, I'm definitely a "dog person"!!


----------



## corelz125

I just read an article last week by a vet. He was talking about putting the dogs down. He said most people aren't there when they put them to sleep but it's the one time the dog needs it's owner by their side. The staff fries to comfort the dog as much as they can but the dogs are scared and don't know why they were left alone. Reading that hits home. It's not easy being there at the end but they were by your side for tough times so we should be there for them.


----------



## corelz125

Ron you have a pic of your old table with the company boards?


----------



## pottz

i agree corelz it was very hard at the end watching her slip away but i never would have wanted her to end with some stranger.please keep that in mind when the time comes.


----------



## 987Ron

Wife bought this table and 4 chairs about 55 years ago for $50. It had been painted orange. We stripped the paint and refinished it. The chairs have been reupholstered several times.

The two "company leaves" self store, pull them out, lift them up and push them in to lock Lots of family meals, games, etc. Believe it is red oak. Top is veneered. Been refinished a couple of times.

Chair and end of table.








end of table with company leaf in stored position









Leaf pulled out








leaf pulled up and pushed into locked use position








carving on the chair backs, (would think it is router work) heck of a time as I remember getting the orange paint out of the crevices. 








supports for the legs. 








There are no markings, labels or logos under the top to see who or where might have made it. Pretty sure it is not a one off piece. 
Hope your table lasts as long as this one, does not need to be refinished as many times as this and the meals and times around it are great.


----------



## corelz125

That's a nice looking table. There's not a ton of info out there on company boards. Majority of people never heard of them. I like to see the different ways people make them.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a really nice looking table. The stretcher system is really quite unique.


----------



## 987Ron

Been a good day. Finally got the two corgis to tolerate each other. Running around in the yard together. Before growls and nips from the older dog. Now buddies. There is one big exception FOOD. No sharing there.

See how it goes tomorrow.

The old Lab just goes off to her bed and goes to sleep, doesn't care what the corgis are doing. Bah Humbug. stupid lowriders kind of attitude.


----------



## pottz

good friends came for a drink ended up ordering pizza and just left.sunday night and im done…..................beach boys playing and drinking some good pinot on the patio ! pinot as in noir ! it's wine ! never mind ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Morning gang. Coffee is being consumed as the Corgi's bark. Dog sitting the DIL's beast. The two are getting along after a session or two yesterday with them. Took some time to get them to accept one another. Puppy a bit energetic in the am, but so far all is fine. Food or treats negates all treaties.

Hot day today. short errand to run.

Have a good start on August.


----------



## EricFai

I'm off to the shop in a bit to take care of some touch ups on the cabinet refacing. Then start in with the clear coat. Need to figure out how much to thin for spraying.


----------



## splintergroup

What's your clear coat going to be Eric?


----------



## recycle1943

My 2 year old Hybiscus finally broke out yesterday, it'll have blooms all summer and well into the fall.
btw - the fence is 4' vynle panels and about 6" off the ground. The blooms are 8" to 9" and there are hundreds of buds coming on


----------



## EricFai

Splinter, I going to use a water-based poly-acrylic. Satin sheen. The paint was a flat, they did not have any satin in stick.

That little detail gun works nicely for the touch ups.


----------



## splintergroup

That should be dandy.

I sprayed a poly acrylic (Minwhacks) for about 1000 ft^2 of 6" pine t&g. Worked out very well as brushing or roller left a rough surface.

This was sprayed from a standard auto paint gun with no changes to the viscosity or needle.


----------



## pottz

dick those hybiscus are incredible.hey post this on my green thumb thread also.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dick, those are very nice looking plants. I'd get some but they wouldn't survive out here.

I pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered a 20 gal Cal Air compressor. It should be here Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Peteybadboy

You guys talking about dawgs. Still can't talk about Kona, she got cancer and we had to put her down right at the start of the pandemic in April. We were there with her. She was in bad pain.

Still miss that dawg!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am thinking of squaring off the slab I have been working on. It looks to rustic for me. Right now I am in favor of removing the live edges. It will end up just a little over 16" wide. Fine for an entry hall table



















What are your thoughts


----------



## pottz

well i love anything rustic so id probably leave it.the grain on that one is is just so beautiful.but either way it will make a great table.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty sure I've this mortise and tenon issue resolved. I did two more today and they went together nice and tight just like I wanted. If we can't get into the woods tomorrow for Huckleberries I'll be cutting mortises and tenons. The fires are starting in our area and there's a road closure between us and the Huckleberries. What sucks is that the wind is starting to pick up. There's no telling what will happen in these dry conditions.


----------



## moke

I wish you the best BBob!!! Get the hose out and leave it out and charged to water the roofs if needed…


----------



## BurlyBob

Nothing to worry about here in town. That fire is 15+ miles away. We just can't get to the Huckleberries!


----------



## corelz125

It will still look good squared up Petey. I'm not a big fan of the live edge fad.


----------



## pottz

> It will still look good squared up Petey. I m not a big fan of the live edge fad.
> 
> - corelz125


i dont know about a fad,ive been doing live edge for 30 years !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys

I have got to get motivated. (In the shop)

BTW reading a good book, Walk in my Combat boots - James Patterson

More later


----------



## 987Ron

Errands to run this am, good part get the P-car out. Coffee is tasting good this morn.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz" All those single bush or two with few flowers. Well here is a S. Georgia flower garden 120 acres of Sea Island Cotton all abloom. They are small little flowers but lots of them.









Soon the flowers will be replaced with bowls of cotton, harvested this fall.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks nice, quite the inverse of the damage I was assessing at my property today.

Before:


















And now:


----------



## corelz125

Its been a dry summer so far up here. Not as bad as you guys out west but the plants need to be watered now cant depend of nature to do it. For some reason the weeds grow no matter what wet or dry


----------



## pottz

> Its been a dry summer so far up here. Not as bad as you guys out west but the plants need to be watered now cant depend of nature to do it. For some reason the weeds grow no matter what wet or dry
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's funny even here people that never water their lawns yet the weeds flourish !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eastern WA had a fire start yesterday. It quickly went to 5,000 acres ;( The one on the OR / CA border is 80 sq miles.


----------



## pottz

> Eastern WA had a fire start yesterday. It quickly went to 5,000 acres ;( The one on the OR / CA border is 80 sq miles.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so far here we havn't had too much "yet". one bad one was in yosemite that threatened some of the giant sequoias.they had to wrap them in fire proof blankets in case the fire had gotten too them.i believe they were safe though.but it's still early here.


----------



## pottz

slow day in jockland !


----------



## RichT

> slow day in jockland !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah. I haven't been able to stir up a lick of trouble.


----------



## EricFai

Been to busy, applying a couple of clear top coats on the cabinet job.


----------



## BurlyBob

We made it back from the woods with 3/4 gallon of Huckleberry's . I'm not sure if we'll try again. When I got home my new CalAir compressor was here sitting on the sidewalk. It didn't take much to put the wheels and rubber bases. I'm pretty sure the ac unit in the garage is noisier than the compressor. I'm pretty sure I won't be looking for another compressor ever again. I sure hope I'm done spending money for a little while.


----------



## corelz125

interesting color there Eric


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that is what they wanted, Hazy Jade. The white that is showing will be cover be the drawer face. Defiantly not my choice.


----------



## RichT

> Corelz, that is what they wanted, Hazy Jade.
> 
> - Eric


I remember dropping a couple of tabs of Hazy Jade in college. Good stuff.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich,

I avoided the Hazy Jade in college. scared of that stuff!

Eric - looking good.

I'll bet your local new is not covering the Sahara dust over fla. Makes for a nice sunrise and sunset.

Put one coat of GF on the Mahogany, it's looking good. Keeping the live edge. Bought a base from etsy. Kinda think i'm cheating. But willing to give that a try.

Beautiful sun rise today.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, thanks.


----------



## corelz125

Eric did they paint over maple?


----------



## EricFai

Corlez, no I used Poplar with a 1/4" plywood panel.
The Poplar mills up nicely, and fir a painted surface it works well.


----------



## pottz

> interesting color there Eric
> 
> - corelz125


actually thats the trendy color for kitchens right now.lots of blues also.


----------



## pottz

> slow day in jockland !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah. I haven t been able to stir up a lick of trouble.
> 
> - Rich


yeah you havn't got in a good fight in awhile now.id love another good tag team match !


----------



## OzarkJim

Well I"m back. Drove straight thru both ways 14 hours. Good visit with grandkids. They sure grow up fast!!

Sorry for your loss Tony. I lost a wife several years back. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Eric is starting a new business car painting or anything :<)))))))


----------



## EricFai

Tony, ya right, I'll stick to cabinets and my small stuff for now. If I ever get to building that watercraft, probably that with clear coat.


----------



## pottz

what would you charge to paint the beagle ?


----------



## splintergroup

Ohhh, you could go full 60's retro and use up those half empty cans of latex!


----------



## pottz

> Ohhh, you could go full 60 s retro and use up those half empty cans of latex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


ill go for it,what do you say eric ?


----------



## EricFai

The thing is I'm not an artist, wish I was.


----------



## BurlyBob

Splinter that is a really cool picture!


----------



## pottz

> The thing is I m not an artist, wish I was.
> 
> - Eric


thats ok just throw on whatever ya got as leftovers.trust me she wont complain bud. that green you used will work,wife loves green-lol !


----------



## splintergroup

> Splinter that is a really cool picture!
> 
> - BurlyBob


As the beagle would say, " Ahem! It's called *fabulous!* "


----------



## EricFai

Hey when I finish up with this project I can move on to my own stuff. However I was asked to build a shaker style panel to cover the back side of a line of cabinets creating an island. But that will only be 1 day plus finish time.


----------



## pottz

i get asked now and then to do "something" for "someone" but i just say,i dont do stuff for other people.i just dont time or the willing. now when i retire in a few years i may be open for commission work but i just dont like doing projects im not excited about.up to now the ones ive done were only if i had free range to do what i wanted my way their way ! meaning they could tell me what they wanted in a certain style and the rest was my choice.or go somewhere else. hey lifes too short to do ikea grade furniture-lol.


----------



## corelz125

These colors are starting to repeat history


----------



## EricFai

I have been getting calls for commission work. Tal I Ed to a guy today that is a realtor, that maybe a good thing. Then I could be semi retired, and step out on my own after the first of the year.


----------



## pottz

> I have been getting calls for commission work. Tal I Ed to a guy today that is a realtor, that maybe a good thing. Then I could be semi retired, and step out on my own after the first of the year.
> 
> - Eric


easy buddy dont get all "contact" highed ok.first off dont ever trust a "realator" because there about as full of [email protected]#t as it gets man.


----------



## EricFai

I know a few realtors. Yea they can talk some crap at times.


----------



## pottz

this thread is draggin boys,maybe a mistake starting it ?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

Few threads are quiet lately


----------



## pottz

yeah maybe ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

*THANKS EMMA!!!!!!*


----------



## Lazyman

See, you don't need us. You are totally capable of entertaining yourself.


----------



## pottz

> See, you don t need us. You are totally capable of entertaining yourself.
> 
> - Lazyman


i may have to nathan ? i guess corelz is right the whole forum is kinda dead these days ! except kennys swap thread which is rockin ! hell im goin there !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> I have been getting calls for commission work. Tal I Ed to a guy today that is a realtor, that maybe a good thing. Then I could be semi retired, and step out on my own after the first of the year.
> 
> - Eric


Realtors are unlikely to push work your way. Hook up with a contractor or two. You have a portfolio to show them and that may well get their interest.

A contractor here in town saw a vanity I did a few years ago and got my number from the client. I'm now his cabinet guy when he needs anything custom or high end.


----------



## RichT

> - pottz


Keep the pot, I'll take Hazy Jade any day.

"Should I try to do some more, 25 or 624?" Anyone understand what that's all about?


----------



## EricFai

Rich, good point. I had a contractor call me a few weeks ago asking to build some custom shutters out of cedar again. The work is slowly getting out.

I have also talked to a couple of ladies running a produce stand. They acquired a small building and are in need of some shelving and tables. So there is another lead. And they also want to display stuff from some local vendors and crafters.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, after coffee is consumed off to Lowe's, no other choice less tha 50 miles away.

Yes it has been quiet, Pottz. I try but boring is boring even me.

Hard to converse when sitting in the pool staying cool. or less warm.

Later, PS don't close the thread, even a slow one like this is better than most of the others.


----------



## Lazyman

The story I heard about 25 or 6 to 4 is that they stayed up all night trying to write songs and at about 3:34 am that was what popped into one of their heads. Makes sense in the context of the rest of the lyrics.

Waiting for the break of day
Searching for something to say
Flashing lights against the sky
Giving up, I close my eyes
Sitting cross-legged on the floor
25 or 6 to 4

Staring blindly into space
Getting up to splash my face
Wanting just to stay awake
Wondering how much I can take
Should I try to do some more
25 or 6 to 4
Oh yeah

Feeling like I ought to sleep
Spinning room is sinking deep
Searching for something to say
Waiting for the break of day
25 or 6 to 4
25 or 6 to 4
Alright


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The story I heard about 25 or 6 to 4 is that they stayed up all night trying to write songs and at about 3:34 am that was what popped into one of their heads. Makes sense in the context of the rest of the lyrics.
> 
> Waiting for the break of day
> Searching for something to say
> Flashing lights against the sky
> Giving up, I close my eyes
> Sitting cross-legged on the floor
> 25 or 6 to 4
> 
> Staring blindly into space
> Getting up to splash my face
> Wanting just to stay awake
> Wondering how much I can take
> Should I try to do some more
> 25 or 6 to 4
> Oh yeah
> 
> Feeling like I ought to sleep
> Spinning room is sinking deep
> Searching for something to say
> Waiting for the break of day
> 25 or 6 to 4
> 25 or 6 to 4
> Alright
> 
> - Lazyman


INDEED THIS IS TRUE :<)))))))))) GR8 SONG


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - corelz125


I LOVE IT :<)))))))


----------



## EricFai

Keep Er open Pottz. Some days are slower than others.


----------



## pottz

> Keep Er open Pottz. Some days are slower than others.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah just tryin to stir it up a bit. ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

> i see my meme of emma watson was removed.probably flagged by someone on one of those "other" threads ?
> 
> - pottz


Next time you want to spice things up just post a picture of wood turner Ashley Harwood. How can anyone object to a photo of proper wood turning technique or chain saw protective gear.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a passenger taps his taxicab driver on the shoulder

the driver ********************s himself and swerves nearly hits a bus and stop just short of a shop window

holy ******************** your jumpy aren't you I just tapped you on the shoulder

sorry the cabbie says it's my first day i been driving a hearse for 20 years :<))))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> a passenger taps his taxicab driver on the shoulder
> 
> the driver ********************s himself and swerves nearly hits a bus and stop just short of a shop window
> 
> holy ******************** your jumpy aren t you I just tapped you on the shoulder
> 
> sorry the cabbie says it s my first day i been driving a hearse for 20 years :<))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


good one buddy.


----------



## 987Ron

Went to Lowe's today. Needed a couple of 2×4s. This time they were not from New Zeland but from Canada. Getting closer to USA. Raised cane with the manager of that dept. over the use of staples in the end of the boards to hold labels on. He ask what was wrong with staples. Ask him if he ever saw what a staple could do to a carbide tipped saw blade, jointer or planer blade? He did not really care. Blames it on the supplier of the wood.

Son and DIL still away, so picked up their mail, did a pool basket cleaning, added some water, took a quick dip. Felt good. Left the screened enclosure door open, my mistake, and a humming bird flew in. Spent more time catching the little bugger and freeing her than cleaning the pool. Pretty calm in my hand.

Always wondered about certain pictures not being allowed as being suggestive, etc. Would it be okay to copy the pictures in the ads in the right column and paste them in a thread?

Shop this afternoon ….


----------



## pottz

yeah as for staples thats the mills responsibility,and they aint going away.

had a hummer a couple time get in my shop,what a pain getting them out.it's about 15 feet to the ridge and theres a skylight so of course they fly up trying to get out.had to get on my 8' step ladder with a broom and get it to sit on the broom while i slowly brought it down.took several attempts. one time though i failed and found one dead the next day.very sad.

as for those ads,yeah worse than the one i posted.of course mine didnt bring in revenue.


----------



## 987Ron

Why do mills round the edges over on 2×4, 2×6, 2×8s etc. but not on 1×4 etc???
Be less expensive not to round over any of them.


----------



## pottz

good question ron.from what ive been told it makes the wood easier to handle and reduces damage.also less injuries and splinters from a sharp edge.


----------



## RichT

> good question ron.from what ive been told it makes the wood easier to handle and reduces damage.also less injuries and splinters from a sharp edge.
> 
> - pottz


It's also stronger believe it or not. Under load the stresses increase at any sharp edge. That might explain why 1×2s aren't rounded, since they aren't usually load bearing.


----------



## 987Ron

> good question ron.from what ive been told it makes the wood easier to handle and reduces damage.also less injuries and splinters from a sharp edge.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s also stronger believe it or not. Under load the stresses increase at any sharp edge. That might explain why 1×2s aren t rounded, since they aren t usually load bearing.
> 
> - Rich


Be interesting to know the difference in strength. Square vs rounded. Curious mind.


----------



## splintergroup

> good question ron.from what ive been told it makes the wood easier to handle and reduces damage.also less injuries and splinters from a sharp edge.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s also stronger believe it or not. Under load the stresses increase at any sharp edge. That might explain why 1×2s aren t rounded, since they aren t usually load bearing.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Be interesting to know the difference in strength. Square vs rounded. Curious mind.
> 
> - 987Ron


Gets rid of the stress risers, things like small cracks, etc. There is a lot of stress on a sharp corner vs. a round corner.


----------



## RichT

> It s also stronger believe it or not. Under load the stresses increase at any sharp edge. That might explain why 1×2s aren t rounded, since they aren t usually load bearing.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Be interesting to know the difference in strength. Square vs rounded. Curious mind.
> 
> - 987Ron


It can be calculated. I studied that in my Strength of Materials class, but I'm afraid those brain cells are long gone.

It also describes things like why band saw blades always fracture in the gullet when they break. That's the point of highest stress. If those gullets were angular rather than curved, it would be even worse.


----------



## EricFai

Interesting.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - corelz125


LOL! That's my dog. She eats everything and is a big scaredy-cat.


----------



## CWWoodworking

What's up jocks?

I Been busy. Fixed our washer. Needed a new water valve. Looked up the code on YouTube. Didn't look to hard so ordered the part on Amazon for 30$. Saved about 170$ doing myself. Normally I don't handle this stuff but I'm sick of paying to fix our whirlpool crap. Roughly 1000$ in repairs in 3 years since we built.

Also been fixing vehicles. Batteries, oil changes, etc. more oil changes this weekend.

Finally finished this guy up at work. It was a tedious long build. Glad it's over. I prefer dining tables. 









This coffee table is in finish now-


----------



## EricFai

CW, the desk looks nice, but that coffee table is over the top, some wild pattern in the grains. Well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CCW top-of-the-line projects!


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> LOL! That's my dog. She eats everything and is a big scaredy-cat.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


MINE TOO !


----------



## pottz

> CW, the desk looks nice, but that coffee table is over the top, some wild pattern in the grains. Well done.
> 
> - Eric


+ killer table,and a real nice desk.


----------



## 987Ron

Like the desk, the coffee table might be better after it is finished, toned down a bit?


----------



## CWWoodworking

The coffee table is Brazilian rosewood. Very expensive. Can't import it anymore. I wish I used a little less sap wood, but I would have had to use 1 more flitch which would have thrown off the pattern a little. I had to match the pattern of the last one I made.


----------



## pottz

> Like the desk, the coffee table might be better after it is finished, toned down a bit?
> 
> - 987Ron


oh man ron with a finish that thing is gonna explode man !!!


----------



## pottz

> The coffee table is Brazilian rosewood. Very expensive. Can't import it anymore. I wish I used a little less sap wood, but I would have had to use 1 more flitch which would have thrown off the pattern a little. I had to match the pattern of the last one I made.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh no i love the contrast.


----------



## corelz125

Nice work as usual CWW. I fix most of my appliances myself now with the help of YouTube. Half the appliance repairmen don't know how to fix the machine anyway.


----------



## OzarkJim

What is up with two different postings of the patio Pottz?

Does anyone here have a Vega table saw fence with a wixley digital readout combination?


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee. Good day today, Dicken the Corgi goes home. Be a bit quieter here.

AC on in the shop, be there later, coffee and breakfast first.

Use a zero clearance insert on the table saw. Seems the trade off is the vac does not do as well. Over the blade dust port next? 2001 Delta Unisaw.

Have a good Friday.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW awesome work.

Pottz keep this open. And thanks for hosting.

In Ft. Lauderdale in a tower apt building w BIL and SIL. Very cosmopolitan.


----------



## pottz

> What is up with two different postings of the patio Pottz?
> 
> Does anyone here have a Vega table saw fence with a wixley digital readout combination?
> 
> - W2Woodworks


two different ?


----------



## pottz

> CWW awesome work.
> 
> Pottz keep this open. And thanks for hosting.
> 
> In Ft. Lauderdale in a tower apt building w BIL and SIL. Very cosmopolitan.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


not goin anywhere petey.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I think it is time for a Dire wolf update…


----------



## pottz

if i didn't have a beagle id probably have a husky. i love those dogs.


----------



## OzarkJim

Arrrrgggghhhhhh. What is it with people thinking I have a commercial business?


> Can't a guy build his dream shop without everyone assuming he is going commercial


 Some guys collect cars. I collect tools…...


----------



## pottz

> Arrrrgggghhhhhh. What is it with people thinking I have a commercial business?
> 
> 
> 
> Can t a guy build his dream shop without everyone assuming he is going commercial
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys collect cars. I collect tools…...
> 
> - W2Woodworks
Click to expand...

i think you made it pretty clear your intentions,at least i knew what your doing.as far as a tool fetish there are plenty of us here !


----------



## OzarkJim

i think you made it pretty clear your intentions,at least i knew what your doing.as far as a tool fetish there are plenty of us here !

- pottz
[/QUOTE]
It seems like the folks that are not afflicted with the tool fetish don't understand those of us who are LOL. I have zero woodworking talent, so I lean on the machines to help.


----------



## CommonJoe

> i think you made it pretty clear your intentions,at least i knew what your doing.as far as a tool fetish there are plenty of us here !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It seems like the folks that are not afflicted with the tool fetish don t understand those of us who are LOL. I have zero woodworking talent, so I lean on the machines to help.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I don't think everybody here has followed along with your dream build. I felt it was an honest question. Personal or business could make a difference on what might be recommended. I don't think you were fair with him. JMO


----------



## 987Ron

I see nothing wrong with having a "commercial" shop and not being commercial.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron that is funny. and I agree hole heartedly! you go W2w!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tool Fetish King- Little Black Duck


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> Tool Fetish King- Little Black Duck
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


check this guys shop out.talk about a fetish ! it's pretty long so i just skipped through it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz I have seen that video of the shop. Wow!

Update on Mahogony table 2 coats of amber shellack, 3 coats of GF satin. This is the good side, next I have to flip over and to the underside.










Note I purchased metal legs 2" square tube in a trapezoid pattern. Feels like cheating. bought from ETSY so helping out another maker in the U.S.A. They should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pottz

petey your scarin away the duck with those sideways pic's-lol. that wood is gorgeous.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz pic- you could make a U-turn and show her men aren't stupid… I am finding that my 2-year-old factory navigation gets me into similar situations. I rarely use it I like maps…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- that workshop video is fantastic-


----------



## OzarkJim

I don t think everybody here has followed along with your dream build. I felt it was an honest question. Personal or business could make a difference on what might be recommended. I don t think you were fair with him. JMO

- CommonJoe
[/QUOTE]

Joe, I guess I looked at it from a different angle. I have had several people say that a commercial business should not be posting questions on LJ. Some have assumed I was a business and challenged me about it.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Tool Fetish King- Little Black Duck
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> check this guys shop out.talk about a fetish ! it s pretty long so i just skipped through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Now that is a shop dang!

But you know every time I look at something like that I always take away something that I want to do in mine.


----------



## RichT

> Joe, I guess I looked at it from a different angle. I have had several people say that a commercial business should not be posting questions on LJ. Some have assumed I was a business and challenged me about it.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Two points to make:

One, don't let it bother you. By being defensive you invite trolls to come at you like is happening in other threads.

Two, see where it says "Quote" down in the lower right corner of each post. Click on that when you want to reply to something. It will format the post so it's crystal clear what you are responding to and what text comprises your response. Compare your reply to CommonJoe to this one to see what I mean.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


Looks worse than being stuck in the mud! ))


----------



## corelz125

table looks good Petey


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- that workshop video is fantastic-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah he blows the duck away !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Joe, I guess I looked at it from a different angle. I have had several people say that a commercial business should not be posting questions on LJ. Some have assumed I was a business and challenged me about it.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Two points to make:
> 
> One, don t let it bother you. By being defensive you invite trolls to come at you like is happening in other threads.
> 
> Two, see where it says "Quote" down in the lower right corner of each post. Click on that when you want to reply to something. It will format the post so it s crystal clear what you are responding to and what text comprises your response. Compare your reply to CommonJoe to this one to see what I mean.
> 
> - Rich


good point rich.


----------



## pottz

ok were at 947,well 948 now ! so here's the deal. show me you want this thread bad enough to keep it alive.i want the first big milestone by sunday night no later,meaning 1k.id prefer saturday night.hey we did it on mokes a few times.hell i remember one time we did well over 100 posts in one day.so get off your asses and BS till it hurts !!!!! now back to your regular scheduled BS !!!!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Hey, I will stay up an additional 20 minutes or so to help out on hitting the magic number.

Well maybe even 30 minutes…..already 9:30.

Nice rain this afternoon, grass and weeds needed the mooisture.


----------



## pottz

> Hey, I will stay up an additional 20 minutes or so to help out on hitting the magic number.
> 
> Well maybe even 30 minutes…..already 9:30.
> 
> Nice rain this afternoon, grass and weeds needed the mooisture.
> 
> - 987Ron


now thats what im talkin about.hey in reality i think were doin pretty good at 1k in less than 5 weeks guys.as ive siad from the beginning,this thread is for you,so make it great or make it suck !? and pottz doesn't do* suck* !


----------



## 987Ron

About time for this old man to hang it up, Shop time today. Used my "Track Saw" today, 1×4 and an old B & D circular saw.

Later.


----------



## pottz

> About time for this old man to hang it up, Shop time today. Used my "Track Saw" today, 1×4 and an old B & D circular saw.
> 
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


ron my star,take it easy buddy because i may call on you to wake these [email protected]#ies up !!! hey this is pottz patio!!!!


----------



## pottz

alright duckie i know your in the house buddy so get your feathered as on here my dear friend ? get over it and join us,ok ?


----------



## RichT

> ok were at 947,well 948 now ! so here s the deal. show me you want this thread bad enough to keep it alive.
> 
> - pottz


I'm often up, checking the thread and finding no new posts after maybe 9pm MST (which is 9pm PDT).


----------



## pottz

> ok were at 947,well 948 now ! so here s the deal. show me you want this thread bad enough to keep it alive.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m often up, checking the thread and finding no new posts after maybe 9pm MST (which is 9pm PDT).
> 
> - Rich


yeah thats the problem being west coast,only a few of us ! sadly they go to bed when the real party is just getting started.whooooo whoooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!if they only knew ?


----------



## RichT

> yeah thats the problem being west coast,only a few of us ! sadly they go to bed when the real party is just getting started.whooooo whoooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!if they only knew ?
> 
> - pottz


If they only knew. They'd be popping dexedrine to stick with us.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> table looks good Petey
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks Corelz


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich I did not know about the "quote" button. 10 yrs on LJ and I did not know!

Thanks man


----------



## 987Ron

Keeping the countdown going. Up and about. Pottz Patio before coffee even this am. 
Aw got the coffee.

A bit cooler this am but hot and humid later, normal GA. August.

Walmart has issued every employee a smart phone. Employees use it to check in and out of work. aka a time clock. check their work schedules. It knows if they are actually at the store when they check in. Ask an employee what else it traces of the employees. Must have cost Walmart a few $$


----------



## 987Ron

Ever begin a project thinking you have all the boards, hinges, etc. that you need only to find out about 3 times you need one more board, then a bit later short one set of hinges, and one drawer slide? Goes on and on. Just did it myself.


----------



## EricFai

Occasionally that happens, even when I start out with a material list.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Ever begin a project thinking you have all the boards, hinges, etc. that you need only to find out about 3 times you need one more board, then a bit later short one set of hinges, and one drawer slide? Goes on and on. Just did it myself.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron I have a hardware store in my shop! Lowes is about 2 miles if I do need something.


----------



## RichT

> Rich I did not know about the "quote" button. 10 yrs on LJ and I did not know!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm glad it helped. No doubt there are plenty of LJ web site "features" lurking out there waiting to be discovered.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i will help you out Larry Cuz we are friend's

*SAWSTOP SUCKS :<))))))))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*FESTOOL SUCKS :<))))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*ITS VERY FUN WEARING MASKS :<))))))))*

NOW GO JOCKS LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now the serious side of tony i would like to clean shop up but my insulation is falling down from ceiling so i thought i could just use lath and staple them up onto joist any better ideas out there or am i on the right road :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron

Two glue ups done this am. pre breakfast. Now to sit, coffee, and such.

Notice all the bigger stores all adding or have added self checkout locations. Is this because they want to save money on employees or because employees are just hard to get and do not show up for their work? Daughter has been trained to do several funtions where she works, gets pulled off to do cashiering as employees just do not show up often. Worse on weekends and holidays. Told her to ask for a raise as she is multi-talented and shows up on time and does not miss a day. Walmart does not have a policy of cross trained employees getting a bit more pay.
The stores all admit self checkout is their biggest theft area.

Off to Lowe's


----------



## RichT

> Notice all the bigger stores all adding or have added self checkout locations. Is this because they want to save money on employees or because employees are just hard to get and do not show up for their work?
> 
> - 987Ron


Whatever the reason, I love them. No inane conversation. No one asking me what I'm going to make with what I'm buying…

Dang, this is making me want to post to Rich's Introverted Workshop again. But I won't. Gotta follow the rules.


----------



## splintergroup

> Notice all the bigger stores all adding or have added self checkout locations. Is this because they want to save money on employees or because employees are just hard to get and do not show up for their work?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Whatever the reason, I love them. No inane conversation. No one asking me what I m going to make with what I m buying…
> 
> Dang, this is making me want to post to Rich s Introverted Workshop again. But I won t. Gotta follow the rules.
> 
> - Rich


+1 on all those advantages, but I have the cursed plastic bag holders that are almost always incapable of dispensing a single bag. Gettign old means I'm allowed to complain about everything!


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the self check out lanes is a money saving thing. I prefer them for most things but I hated them at first because they required you to set the item on the scale so it could verify what you scanned was what it really is. Seems like almost every time, the weight didn't agree on at least something or perhaps the scales were not accurate enough for smaller items making it so someone would have to come over and fix it so I could proceed. Even now, certain things are a PITA at self checkout requiring the monitor to come over, enter their password to override something. When I buy spray paint, loose stock hardware or things like small pipe fittings with microscopic bar codes, I will often just go to the manned checkout lane. Gift cards and store credit cards usually require an attendant to intervene as well.


----------



## 987Ron

> Gettign old means I m allowed to complain about everything!
> 
> - splintergroup


Absolutely required of old age. One of the fun things to do when ask questions.


----------



## splintergroup

I think the scales are gone since I can usually put the heavier things directly back into the cart, The "over 21" does suck, but same as with regular checkout.

I remember another annoyance with the self CO. Was in a rush and the home despot always has really slow/long lines at the regular COs

Picked up three 40 lb. sacks of softener salt, flied through the self CO and headed home. I looked at my receipt and saw a $0.15 charge for the plastic bags! I know that city has the $0.05 "tax" on each freaking plastic bag but really?

At least the attendant could have run over and taped each of the bags to my salt bags.


----------



## 987Ron

> Even now, certain things are a PITA at self checkout requiring the monitor to come over, enter their password to override something. When I buy spray paint, loose stock hardware or things like small pipe fittings with microscopic bar codes, I will often just go to the manned checkout lane. Gift cards and store credit cards usually require an attendant to intervene as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Beer and wine do not work well either, age check. Grocery is a a pain also as to what kind of pepper or tomato. Wife has macular degeneration and the screens are unreadable to her. Our local Walmart Neighborhood store has no cashiers on hand in the mornings. She has to ask the self service person help her check out, then go through why and then a discussion of eye problems and the checkout persons entire families eye trouble…. etc etc.


----------



## pottz

> Keeping the countdown going. Up and about. Pottz Patio before coffee even this am.
> Aw got the coffee.
> 
> A bit cooler this am but hot and humid later, normal GA. August.
> 
> Walmart has issued every employee a smart phone. Employees use it to check in and out of work. aka a time clock. check their work schedules. It knows if they are actually at the store when they check in. Ask an employee what else it traces of the employees. Must have cost Walmart a few $$
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah big brother is watching !


----------



## pottz

> Even now, certain things are a PITA at self checkout requiring the monitor to come over, enter their password to override something. When I buy spray paint, loose stock hardware or things like small pipe fittings with microscopic bar codes, I will often just go to the manned checkout lane. Gift cards and store credit cards usually require an attendant to intervene as well.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Beer and wine do not work well either, age check. Grocery is a a pain also as to what kind of pepper or tomato. Wife has macular degeneration and the screens are unreadable to her. Our local Walmart Neighborhood store has no cashiers on hand in the mornings. She has to ask the self service person help her check out, then go through why and then a discussion of eye problems and the checkout persons entire families eye trouble…. etc etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


id love to use the self check out at sams because the lines get long but i always have liqour so they dont allow it.


----------



## pottz

well off to lowes myself for some plants,already getting hot.supposed to be humid from the monsoonal moisture all week.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Flipped the Mahogony over, finish sanded the underside, put a coat of shellac and one coat of GF.

Kinda bored. Staring at and end table I did that needs to be sanded and refinished. It won't take long with my Festool sucks sander. 

Have we heard from Moke in a while?


----------



## pottz

> Flipped the Mahogony over, finish sanded the underside, put a coat of shellac and one coat of GF.
> 
> Kinda bored. Staring at and end table I did that needs to be sanded and refinished. It won t take long with my Festool sucks sander.
> 
> Have we heard from Moke in a while?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


it's a good thing tony was amongst friends with those festool and sawstop jokes petey,cpould have turned ugly-lol.

moke,no havn't seen him post in awhile now.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop. Hot and humid out. Time for a nap maybe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This took about 5 min, to sand and put a coat of GF on










I tried Rubio Mono coat but blood wood is very dense and hard , I sanded it to 220 which is way too fine for Rubio on a very hard wood.

I think I have it right now. 1-2 more coats over 3 days should do it.


----------



## pottz

beautiful table petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz what you making lately?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Even now, certain things are a PITA at self checkout requiring the monitor to come over, enter their password to override something. When I buy spray paint, loose stock hardware or things like small pipe fittings with microscopic bar codes, I will often just go to the manned checkout lane. Gift cards and store credit cards usually require an attendant to intervene as well.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Beer and wine do not work well either, age check. Grocery is a a pain also as to what kind of pepper or tomato. Wife has macular degeneration and the screens are unreadable to her. Our local Walmart Neighborhood store has no cashiers on hand in the mornings. She has to ask the self service person help her check out, then go through why and then a discussion of eye problems and the checkout persons entire families eye trouble…. etc etc.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> id love to use the self check out at sams because the lines get long but i always have liqour so they dont allow it.
> 
> - pottz


Perfect time to drink.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz what you making lately?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nothing big right now,just finished up my projects for the beerbq swap which cant be posted until next month.was working on a couple knives im making handles for.those will be an xmas gift for my son.been kinda uncomfortable in the shop lately.next big project will be a krenov style chest on stand which has been on my to do list for awhile now.


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking top there Petey.


----------



## corelz125

I made two wood floats for masonry work. Took a little over an hour but its hot in the shop. Did a lot of sweating. Nothing like a mix of sweat and sawdust.


----------



## corelz125

Tony, I would Just go with sheetrock. Unless you have to get into the ceiling for something.


----------



## 987Ron

"Cloudy all around gonna rain in the middle" didn't work this afternoon, thunder, big dark clouds, nice breeze off the clouds, then they all went away, no rain.

Need to make something for a cousin who just bought herself a camper. Trying to think of something she might like but have not seen or know the camper. Maybe a sign with her name and the dogs name on it.

Ideas welcome. Never had or wanted a camper.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey that is a great piece of wood on that table. Beautiful.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey that's a nice table. We have been playing around with Osmo at work. Like it a lot better than Rubio.

Made a headboard for my daughter. Storage goes underneath yet but she can use it like this.


----------



## EricFai

> "Cloudy all around gonna rain in the middle" didn t work this afternoon, thunder, big dark clouds, nice breeze off the clouds, then they all went away, no rain.
> 
> Need to make something for a cousin who just bought herself a camper. Trying to think of something she might like but have not seen or know the camper. Maybe a sign with her name and the dogs name on it.
> 
> Ideas welcome. Never had or wanted a camper.
> 
> - 987Ron


What about a board to go over the sink or stove to give her more counter surface when it's needed.


----------



## 987Ron

> Need to make something for a cousin who just bought herself a camper. Trying to think of something she might like but have not seen or know the camper. Maybe a sign with her name and the dogs name on it.
> 
> Ideas welcome. Never had or wanted a camper.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> What about a board to go over the sink or stove to give her more counter surface when it s needed.
> 
> - Eric


Good idea but have no dimensions, the trailer camper s in Okla and I am in Ga.


----------



## EricFai

Just ask what size work for one or the other. Unless it is going to be a surprise. Or maybe ask about the name and model, and do an online search for some dimensions.


----------



## pottz

> Even now, certain things are a PITA at self checkout requiring the monitor to come over, enter their password to override something. When I buy spray paint, loose stock hardware or things like small pipe fittings with microscopic bar codes, I will often just go to the manned checkout lane. Gift cards and store credit cards usually require an attendant to intervene as well.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Beer and wine do not work well either, age check. Grocery is a a pain also as to what kind of pepper or tomato. Wife has macular degeneration and the screens are unreadable to her. Our local Walmart Neighborhood store has no cashiers on hand in the mornings. She has to ask the self service person help her check out, then go through why and then a discussion of eye problems and the checkout persons entire families eye trouble…. etc etc.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> id love to use the self check out at sams because the lines get long but i always have liqour so they dont allow it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Perfect time to drink.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


amen brother !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Eric will give it a try, the camper has been upgraded and I do not know how or what was in an upgrade. May have to just ask was thinking of a surprise.


----------



## pottz

> Tony, I would Just go with sheetrock. Unless you have to get into the ceiling for something.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 that insulation is just gonna be a dust magnet.


----------



## pottz

> "Cloudy all around gonna rain in the middle" didn t work this afternoon, thunder, big dark clouds, nice breeze off the clouds, then they all went away, no rain.
> 
> Need to make something for a cousin who just bought herself a camper. Trying to think of something she might like but have not seen or know the camper. Maybe a sign with her name and the dogs name on it.
> 
> Ideas welcome. Never had or wanted a camper.
> 
> - 987Ron


how about a small folding camp table ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Tony, I would Just go with sheetrock. Unless you have to get into the ceiling for something.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 that insulation is just gonna be a dust magnet.
> 
> - pottz


There is some panels used in porch ceilings that might work pretty well also. Easy to install, light weight. 
different colors. etc. similar to vinyl siding.


----------



## pottz

> "Cloudy all around gonna rain in the middle" didn t work this afternoon, thunder, big dark clouds, nice breeze off the clouds, then they all went away, no rain.
> 
> Need to make something for a cousin who just bought herself a camper. Trying to think of something she might like but have not seen or know the camper. Maybe a sign with her name and the dogs name on it.
> 
> Ideas welcome. Never had or wanted a camper.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> What about a board to go over the sink or stove to give her more counter surface when it s needed.
> 
> - Eric


+1 in a camper all the space you can get is a plus !


----------



## pottz

crap i just realized we just hit 1k. well let me take a moment and say thanks for all of you that have contributed to this thread.as ive said this is your place to share your lives and thoughts.congrats to all of you.i couldn't wish for a better group of people to share this with.onward friends.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, the idea of a small camp table would be good.

Here is another one, what about a 2 board camp chair, like a Viking Chair.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, the idea of a small camp table would be good.
> 
> Here is another one, what about a 2 board camp chair, like a Viking Chair.
> 
> - Eric


i dont know those things dont look that comfortable to me.now it's the folding type.the ones i have got have a top that folds up so your under a cover. i was thinking a table to put between the chairs ? i just bought a small aluminum one that folds up compact we can take to, bring your own chair outdoor concerts.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, the idea of a small camp table would be good.
> 
> Here is another one, what about a 2 board camp chair, like a Viking Chair.
> 
> - Eric


the sink cutting board is an absolute must for a small camper. over the course of my life ive done it all.backpacking with tents to a truck camper to a large motor home. now it's a nice hotel room or the wife is out-lol. i sure miss those tent days though,simple and with nature at it's finest…............sighhhhhhh !!!!!


----------



## RichT

> how about a small folding camp table ?
> 
> - pottz


I'll bet Ted has plans for several of those.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the suggestions for the camper. Think I have enough ideas to go forward.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just popped in to see if you made your 1k i see you did it by 7:26 pm GRATZ BROTHER :<)))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> crap i just realized *we just hit 1k*. well let me take a moment and say thanks for all of you that have contributed to this thread.as ive said this is your place to share your lives and thoughts.congrats to all of you.i couldn t wish for a better group of people to share this with.onward friends.
> 
> - pottz


*Congratulations- but for the landmark post I was hoping that Leroy would have come in…*


----------



## Lazyman

> id love to use the self check out at sams because the lines get long but i always have liqour so they dont allow it.
> 
> - pottz


In TX, If you do buy alcohol at Sam's self check, it just requires the attendant to verify your age and type in a code. They can't sell liquor at Sam's in TX-just beer and wine.

It probably won't work for alcohol but you can completely skip the checkout at Sam's for everything else by scanning your purchase on their phone app. When you are ready to leave, just pay on the phone and go. Very handy. At the door they spot check just like they do if you go through any checkout lane by scanning a code on the screen of the phone. Lately, their selection is terrible and their prices are not as good as the Total Wine and Spirits around the corner so no alcohol is not a big deal for me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

They should let you drink at the check out at Walmart. That store makes me want to punch something. I try to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## corelz125

> They should let you drink at the check out at Walmart. That store makes me want to punch something. I try to avoid it at all costs.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Theres not a Walmart within 20 miles of me. There was one closer by they shut it down.


----------



## corelz125

> crap i just realized *we just hit 1k*. well let me take a moment and say thanks for all of you that have contributed to this thread.as ive said this is your place to share your lives and thoughts.congrats to all of you.i couldn t wish for a better group of people to share this with.onward friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Congratulations- but for the landmark post I was hoping that Leroy would have come in…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't think you will be seeing LeeRoy around anymore.


----------



## corelz125

The supermarket I go to has 2 different types of self checkout. They have 2 lanes with the big belt and cash register. It has a scale for everything you buy. Which 90% of the time something is wrong. Then they have about 10 of the small ones where you can only fit a small amount of items. They did away with plastic bags here awhile ago. Now they sell you either paper for $.05 or a reusable bag. SO now they have less cashier's and don't have to pay for bags but the prices still go up.


----------



## pottz

> how about a small folding camp table ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll bet Ted has plans for several of those.
> 
> - Rich


where do you think i got mine ! he's my go to for any project !


----------



## pottz

> i just popped in to see if you made your 1k i see you did it by 7:26 pm GRATZ BROTHER :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thanks brother !


----------



## pottz

> id love to use the self check out at sams because the lines get long but i always have liqour so they dont allow it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In TX, If you do buy alcohol at Sam s self check, it just requires the attendant to verify your age and type in a code. They can t sell liquor at Sam s in TX-just beer and wine.
> 
> It probably won t work for alcohol but you can completely skip the checkout at Sam s for everything else by scanning your purchase on their phone app. When you are ready to leave, just pay on the phone and go. Very handy. At the door they spot check just like they do if you go through any checkout lane by scanning a code on the screen of the phone. Lately, their selection is terrible and their prices are not as good as the Total Wine and Spirits around the corner so no alcohol is not a big deal for me.
> 
> - Lazyman


it varies the sams closest to me only sells beer.i go to one about 7 mile away and they have a great wine selection.


----------



## pottz

> They should let you drink at the check out at Walmart. That store makes me want to punch something. I try to avoid it at all costs.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


oh i dont go to walmart period.total trash,and i mean the people !!!!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

So, thanks for the invitation. Now that I have a bottle opener, I can join the party. Fortunately, Pottz's patio is not far from the French Goat Bar and Drill. What shall we talk about? T accounts or will the wheels fall off the Mariners? Perhaps a story about pirates. I wonder who turned the peg legs? I assume it was a local carpenter - maybe there was a bigger demand for wooden legs than I realize.

Nice patio by the way. I will share some pictures of French Goat Bar and Drill soon.


----------



## pottz

> So, thanks for the invitation. Now that I have a bottle opener, I can join the party. Fortunately, Pottz's patio is not far from the French Goat Bar and Drill. What shall we talk about? T accounts or will the wheels fall off the Mariners? Perhaps a story about pirates. I wonder who turned the peg legs? I assume it was a local carpenter - maybe there was a bigger demand for wooden legs than I realize.
> 
> Nice patio by the way. I will share some pictures of French Goat Bar and Drill soon.
> 
> - FrenchGoattoys


ha ha, hey so glad you accepted my invite my friend.at the patio we talk about whatever and anything you wanna bring to the table.so dont be shy and just throw it out and see who bites !


----------



## corelz125

Not many sports fans in here but I'll talk a little baseball


----------



## pottz

> Not many sports fans in here but I'll talk a little baseball
> 
> - corelz125


well i wouldn't say that.maybe not this group but there are others im sure.me,no ! not a sports guy at all !


----------



## pottz

ok a late night sign off,well fell asleep on the cali patio.hey it's not hard when you live in paradice !!! anyway just one more thank you for a great day making this the best thread on lumber jocks peroid !!! we went over 60 posts today hitting my goal a day early=wooo hooo !!!!! and thats due to a great group that keeps this going.so thanks guys….....and gals,,,,devin,barb,and yolanda…..wherever you ladies are ! peace all !


----------



## RichT

That's awesome, Lar.

I'll say it again. This is a really enjoyable thread. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> crap i just realized we just hit 1k. well let me take a moment and say thanks for all of you that have contributed to this thread.as ive said this is your place to share your lives and thoughts.congrats to all of you.i couldn t wish for a better group of people to share this with.onward friends.
> 
> - pottz


Congrats Pottz.

I do miss LeeRoy


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Not many sports fans in here but I'll talk a little baseball
> 
> - corelz125


Corlez, my dad took us to the Polo Grounds to watch the Mets in their first season. (I was 4 and still remember the green field lit up as you came out of the tunnel)


----------



## OzarkJim

Passionate Arkansas Razorback fan here. But it's more of a home state thing. Folks from states with multiple teams and pro teams would not understand but the Razorbacks are Arkansas not just a team. It's a small state thing I guess. The entire state stands united behind them and the Razorback emblem might as well be the state flag and it is EVERYWHERE!

Could care less about pro sports. In fact, I dispise celebrities in general sports, hollywood or political. To my way of thinking, our priorities are totally upside down when a guy who can catch a football or kardashians make millions, but teachers and essential workers are paid pennies!


----------



## OzarkJim

> They should let you drink at the check out at Walmart. That store makes me want to punch something. I try to avoid it at all costs.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> oh i dont go to walmart period.total trash,and i mean the people !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I resemble that comment. A bit of pride in Walmart here in Arkansas! Granted there are some odd folks inside at 2am LOL but have you looked at what runs around in hollywood and cali in general these days? Yeah I'll take the Walmart **************************************** any day over that, at least I understand the ****************************************.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Passionate Arkansas Razorback fan here. But it s more of a home state thing. Folks from states with multiple teams and pro teams would not understand but the Razorbacks are Arkansas not just a team. It s a small state thing I guess. The entire state stands united behind them and the Razorback emblem might as well be the state flag and it is EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Could care less about pro sports. In fact, I dispise celebrities in general sports, hollywood or political. To my way of thinking, our priorities are totally upside down when a guy who can catch a football or kardashians make millions, but teachers and essential workers are paid pennies!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


You like collage sports team but think pro sports priorities are upside down? LOL.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and having coffee early. A cooler morning than normal 72 but 90s later.

Searching on where to buy "Ted's Plans" after the endorsement by Rich and Pottz. Must be great plans for these guys to recommend them.

The students are returning for the start of the semester at the Univ. here. Traffic is up, lines of cars, vans into the apartments, move in time etc. Long check out likes at Walmart, students and in some cases parents. Wonder why they wait till they get here to buy things for school and the dorm. First day of class is Thursday. Already disputes at Walmart and other check out over ID for beer sales. Guess the partying comes before education for a lot of these kids. Lots of nice cars that Daddy paid for.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks all who replied to my ? but let me say it is a shed roof not a ceiling per say you know the normal shed hip roof i will take pictures if i have to :<)))))))in other words the insulation is right against the sheeting on the roof


----------



## OzarkJim

> thanks all who replied to my ? but let me say it is a shed roof not a ceiling per say you know the normal shed hip roof i will take pictures if i have to :<)))))))in other words the insulation is right against the sheeting on the roof
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony,
I missed your original post but I assume from the above you are looking at insulation?

I'm with others that any exposed insulation will be a dust magnet and if you go with foam insulation there might be a bit of a fire hazard (particularly with a bullet heater (gotta love those quick heat heaters though!). As small as the shop is it shouldn't cost ya much to put something like bead board or simple plywood over whichever insulation you choose. And the bonus is it gives you a smooth wall to mount things to. And double bonus if you live in a really cold area the paneling acts as another barrier layer as well. I wouldn't try to pinch pennies on this one and go bare exposed insulation. Another thought is that bare fiberglass insulation would be a potential health hazard. Frankly I hate fiberglass insulation (particularly working with it)!


----------



## EricFai

Tony, I would go with 1/4" Luan, and maybe use lattice strips for the edges. At some point I need to install a hard ceiling in my shop and that is how I was going to do it, then paint it white. Don't want to be hanging rock on the ceiling, then finish.


----------



## pottz

> crap i just realized we just hit 1k. well let me take a moment and say thanks for all of you that have contributed to this thread.as ive said this is your place to share your lives and thoughts.congrats to all of you.i couldn t wish for a better group of people to share this with.onward friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Congrats Pottz.
> 
> I do miss LeeRoy
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 maybe someday he'll return ?


----------



## corelz125

The south and south west college sports is just as big as pro sports. Just as much money is involved in those


----------



## corelz125

So one day, Gramma sent her grandson Johnny down to the waterhole to get some water for cooking dinner.

As he was dipping the bucket in, he saw two big eyes looking back at him.

He dropped the bucket and hightailed it for Gramma's kitchen.

"Well now, where's my bucket and where's my water?" Gramma asked him.

"I can't get any water from that water hole, Gramma" exclaimed Johnny. "There's a BIG ol' alligator down there!"

"Now don't you mind that ol' alligator, Johnny. He's been there for a few years now, and he's never hurt no one. Why, he's probably as scared of you as you are of him!"

"Well, Gramma," replied Johnny, "if he's as scared of me as I am of him, then that water ain't fit to drink!"


----------



## corelz125

Thomas is 32 years old and he is still single.

One day a friend asked,

"Why aren't you married? Can't you find a woman who will be a good wife?"

Thomas replied,

"Actually, I've found many women I wanted to marry, but when I bring them home to meet my parents, my mother doesn't like them."

His friend thinks for a moment and says,

"I've got the perfect solution, just find a girl who's just like your mother."

A few months later they meet again and his friend says,

"Did you find the perfect girl? Did your mother like her?"

With a frown on his face, Thomas answers,

"Yes, I found the perfect girl. She was just like my mother. You were right, my mother liked her very much."

The friend said, "Then what's the problem?"

Thomas replied,

"My father doesn't like her."


----------



## pottz

good ones !


----------



## moke

Petey- still alive and kicking, just not a lot to say, I guess, thatnks for checking.

Pottzy--Congrats on 1k, just be careful, or you will be criticized for keeping track of your count….


----------



## pottz

> Petey- still alive and kicking, just not a lot to say, I guess, thatnks for checking.
> 
> Pottzy--Congrats on 1k, just be careful, or you will be criticized for keeping track of your count….
> 
> - moke


ha ha good point mike.glad your back.


----------



## corelz125

Tony Luan is an easy install just to cover up the insulation in the shed and gives a little more r factor


----------



## OzarkJim

> Tony Luan is an easy install just to cover up the insulation in the shed and gives a little more r factor
> 
> - corelz125


I like to use beadboard paneling instead of Luan. It is slightly thicker and more rugged. Takes screws/nails better and less likely to be damaged by shelving and such. The sheets have edges that overlap for seamless look.


----------



## pottz

ill be signing off early tonight patio people,going to see the official pottz patio band,*the beach boys* at the greek theatre in griffith park.i almost bought tickets last week but the wife didn't want to go.so last night i was thinking about it and said, hey im going myself then.ticket was 175.00 but then they charge almost 44.00 service charge.then parking is gonna be another 30.00 ! this is why i dont go to many concerts anymore. but hell these guys are about 80 now so this may be the last hurrah maybe ? the venue is outdoors and it's been upper 80"s today so gonna be a beautiful night.when your in the theater youd guess you were in the mountains with tall pines all around.it's kinda in a low hill area.should be a great event.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, your in trouble now, leaving the wife behind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric- worse than that he left the forum alone with DW… I was thinking of food trucks and maybe a burn barrel…


----------



## EricFai

I don't have enough scraps to do a burn yet. The leftovers from the cabinets will get cut up for a try at some segment turnings, maybe even an open segment one.

Some of those food trucks have some great food.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, your in trouble now, leaving the wife behind.
> 
> - Eric


nah she's fine with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric the food trucks and burn barrel were only meant as an aside to Pottz and memory from Gunny's Garage. Sorry for any misunderstanding… but yes food trucks do have some very good food.


----------



## EricFai

Oh, we're installing a burn barrel on Pottz's Patio, cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good ones Jokemiester )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Oh, we re installing a burn barrel on Pottz s Patio, cool.
> 
> - Eric


DW will be thrown out before Pottz allows a burn barrel )


----------



## EricFai

Ok, maybe one of those fancy ones that have the chimney on the top. That might fit better in SoCal.

And we don't want DW kicked out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, we re installing a burn barrel on Pottz s Patio, cool.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> DW will be thrown out before Pottz allows a burn barrel )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 :>) Out of respect to Pottz and his hard-earned work to get this going no to a burn barrel. And no to Hot Pockets…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I will say good night and I hope Pottz enjoyed his concert…


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

> Not many sports fans in here but I'll talk a little baseball
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Corlez, my dad took us to the Polo Grounds to watch the Mets in their first season. (I was 4 and still remember the green field lit up as you came out of the tunnel)
> 
> I would have love to seen some of those old stadiums. On another note, not sure what the shop would be the same without a game of some kind on in the background.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

> Passionate Arkansas Razorback fan here. But it s more of a home state thing. Folks from states with multiple teams and pro teams would not understand but the Razorbacks are Arkansas not just a team. It s a small state thing I guess. The entire state stands united behind them and the Razorback emblem might as well be the state flag and it is EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Could care less about pro sports. In fact, I dispise celebrities in general sports, hollywood or political. To my way of thinking, our priorities are totally upside down when a guy who can catch a football or kardashians make millions, but teachers and essential workers are paid pennies!
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> You like collage sports team but think pro sports priorities are upside down? LOL.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I get it, Woodwork. It is all about thr Zags here.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Wife going on a 3 day golf trip with the girls. I have enough frozen food to feed an army.

Got to drop the dawgs off at day care, then go play golf.

Sop time later

Corelz a team from L.I. is making a go at the Little League W series.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i do hope the concert was good wondering if they come out on wheelchairs ?


----------



## 987Ron

No need to install a burn barrel on the Pottz' Patio he already has a Chiminea. May just be ornamental but it is there in the pictures for all to see. I have some scrap pine to donate to it.

Morning all. Country ham and fried eggs for breakfast. Maybe not the healthiest breakfast but sure taste good once in awhile. One must enjoy life.

Shop time, project is one of those design as you go and change this and that. Kind of following "Shop Notes" issue from 2001, made some shop cabinets back then from it. They have held up and been serviceable. Casters or not is the issue. Adjust the height. etc. etc. Table saw off feed cabinet with drawers, sustainer storage below. Recess for mini table saw and its 2 gallon vac.

Have a good week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I have some leftover mesquite for the Chiminea burn…


----------



## pottz

well here i am,barely awake but functioning.didn't get to bed until midnight then up at 4am so not 100%. the show was one of the best ive ever been to. no tony no wheel chairs were needed even though mike love and bruce johnston are about 80 they rocked it for a 3 hr show with only about a 15 minute break. they had john stamos joining them playing electric and accoustic guitar plus bongos and about half the drums.didn't know he was that talented ! the greek is the best place in socal for a concert im opinion.it was a little warm though and no breeze.

as for a burn barrell this isn't skid row with bums trying to stay warm.the chiminea is fully functional.right now im using natural gas,wood gets it way to hot for summer use.maybe come winter.


----------



## OzarkJim

The wife and I camp a lot. He favorite perfume is campfire smoke!

One of the big projects for the future is to build a swing gazebo with firepit in the middle. I built a large swing set with oilfield pipe years ago and we plan on the swing gazebo and an outdoor kitchen close to that. Thinking it would be great for birthday parties and such.

We already have a gazebo directly in front of the house that has a koi pond and fairy garden but it gets a bit crowded with the grill and smoker sitting under it too. And I want to add a pizza oven and flat grill.


----------



## OzarkJim

In and out of the shop today working on my wife's kitchen cabinets. Before I knew anything about building cabinets, I had started building the base cabs in place. Since it is already framed up with granite countertop in place it is easier to simply finish building the units in place. Plus the old old house is so far out of square (helped some by a tornado) we would never get prebuilt cabs to line up. I really wish I could have bought the property without the house and built a high end timber frame where this house sits. It's a big (guessing 3500sf+ 4br, 3bath, spa room, game room, large sun room) split level but it was built in stages and they used low end finish materials. Very dated design. A timber Frame would have looked fantastic sitting on this rocky mountain property looking over the pond and waterfall. But the desperate need to remodel the entire house is my ticket to building our shop and buying tools!! Lots and lots of tools!!!!

My partner in the shop just bought the Wixley digital planer readout and we have been playing. It works great.

I just ordered the Vega table saw fence from Rockler. Hope I get it as fast as the last one came in (4 days).


----------



## EricFai

Glad to hear it was a good shoe, sounds great.


----------



## pottz

> Glad to hear it was a good shoe, sounds great.
> 
> - Eric


ive been to well over a hundred concerts and this was in the top 5 for me.plus mike love is 81 so ya never know when it's gonna be his last.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

Many think Pet sounds is the best album ever made.

It's up there for me


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> Many think Pet sounds is the best album ever made.
> 
> It s up there for me
> 
> - Peteybadboy


one of my fav's thats for sure.


----------



## corelz125

Petey kids sports has become a huge business now. Kids play one sport 12 months a year and travel all over the country. So far my kids arent that devoted to sports.


----------



## pottz

> Petey kids sports has become a huge business now. Kids play one sport 12 months a year and travel all over the country. So far my kids arent that devoted to sports.
> 
> - corelz125


gets rather expensive too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Day one alone,

Dinner w the boys at a friend's construction site. Home remodel. I have too many expensive ideas.

Golf tomorrow w an old friend,

Shop time later


----------



## OzarkJim

> Petey kids sports has become a huge business now. Kids play one sport 12 months a year and travel all over the country. So far my kids arent that devoted to sports.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> gets rather expensive too.
> 
> - pottz


I remember thinking that go Kart racing would be an inexpensive hobby to do with my son when he was about 12. Boy, was I wrong!!!!

But he did get to race against AJ Foyts grandson. There we were with about a 20-30 other families working out of the back of our trucks when in rolls this big trailer with AJ Foyt racing on the side of it. Out jumps a group of about six techs in jumpsuit uniforms and they open up the backend of that trailer. There are like 5 rolling chassis and a dozen engines (we had one of both)! Sad thing is they actually cheated and when challenged they refused to break their engine down (had to run restrictor plates on the intakes and I am sure they didn't have one). Fairly obvious as the their cart was lapping everyone else…...They had such an advantage there was really no call for it.


----------



## EricFai

Show off that have to cheat to win. Should not have been there in the first place.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Show off that have to cheat to win. Should not have been there in the first place.
> 
> - Eric


Sorta what I thought. These were 10-12yr old kids too. Just sad…....


----------



## OzarkJim

On a positive note, I feel like the shop is starting to produce a little something. Starting to churn out some parts for the wife's kitchen feels good. Hopefully, will get me out of some hot water for spending so much without anything to show for it….....


----------



## BB1

Having the right tools sure makes a project go more smoothly. I often smile at how even a simple project will have me at multiple tools - last project was a box and I used mitersaw, tablesaw, track saw, drum sander, and hand plane, among others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey kids sports has become a huge business now. Kids play one sport 12 months a year and travel all over the country. So far my kids arent that devoted to sports.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> gets rather expensive too.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I remember thinking that go Kart racing would be an inexpensive hobby to do with my son when he was about 12. Boy, was I wrong!!!!
> 
> But he did get to race against AJ Foyts grandson. There we were with about a 20-30 other families working out of the back of our trucks when in rolls this big trailer with AJ Foyt racing on the side of it. Out jumps a group of about six techs in jumpsuit uniforms and they open up the backend of that trailer. There are like 5 rolling chassis and a dozen engines (we had one of both)! Sad thing is they actually cheated and when challenged they refused to break their engine down (had to run restrictor plates on the intakes and I am sure they didn t have one). Fairly obvious as the their cart was lapping everyone else…...They had such an advantage there was really no call for it.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


You will find cheaters in most sports ;((`


----------



## RichT

> You will find cheaters in most sports ;((`
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It ain't cheating if you don't get caught. Just ask any NASCAR crew chief.


----------



## corelz125

> Having the right tools sure makes a project go more smoothly. I often smile at how even a simple project will have me at multiple tools - last project was a box and I used mitersaw, tablesaw, track saw, drum sander, and hand plane, among others.
> 
> - BB1


That's why we always need more tools. Never have enough


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I just started it https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318585 :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, I stayed off LJs for the most part last week while I was on vacation. This thread was hopping! Sorry but I just skipped the last 200+ posts to get down here ;-) So if anyone said anything they thought I needed to hear, say it again )


----------



## 987Ron

Back in the day when I was racing SCCA a driver or team leader could file a complaint. The accused cheater had to comply with the inspection by the SCCA techs or forfeit. Often this involved engine volume, cubic in. Often increased by increasing the stroke of the piston (crankshaft reground) or larger bore. Head of the engine removed often. Brakes were another area of concern. The old British sports cars often had parts interchangeable with other models of the same make. The Austin Healey Sprite I raced we had 3 rear end gears, different ratios. Larger brakes on the front than stock, an oil cooler, etc. That class had 2 classes one totally stock and one with options offered by the Manufacturer. Stroking and bore size could be increase up to 40 thousands for wear.

Now if you were last or near the last the officials would not accept your complaint.

My car was challenged 4 or 5 times I raced it. Never lost a challenge. The car was legal. No way to challenge a good driver vs a not so good driver.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all been out in the shop early AC on for later. Decided makers of Miter fences etc. that stick over the edge of the table saw or router table need to offer a rubber bumper that slides on and off. Us old codgers have thin skin, nice scratch and bandaid needed on the one this am. Going to take a file and sandpaper to them to smooth them up if needed. Still like the idea of a rubber cover. Would buy a couple.


----------



## pottz

> Wow, I stayed off LJs for the most part last week while I was on vacation. This thread was hopping! Sorry but I just skipped the last 200+ posts to get down here ;-) So if anyone said anything they thought I needed to hear, say it again )
> 
> - HokieKen


welcome back keeny youve convinced me to never consider a vacation on the sc coast-lol. anything ive said you dont wanna hear ;-))


----------



## pottz

everybody check out tonys new pet thread,gonna a great one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You will find cheaters in most sports ;((`
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It ain t cheating if you don t get caught. Just ask any NASCAR crew chief.
> 
> - Rich


A nephew was only a national motorcycle champ once. The AMA would not consider videos of cheaters cutting the course. He would not cheat. Big disadvantage ;((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

JUST A COUPLE PICTURES OF WHAT IM DOING HOPE THIS HELPS :<))))))))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Those are 1×3s Tony?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no 2×4 s :<)))))


----------



## pottz

yeah you definitely need to cover that with drywall or ply of some kind.


----------



## EricFai

Tony, ate you using the spring metal pieces to hold the insulation in place along with staples to the rafters?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

drywall will not work cuz of plywood bracing at peak look closer at pics :<((((

not sure eric that insulation is about 6 inch thick going into 3 1/2 space :<(((


----------



## splintergroup

You can run drywall or plywood, whatever up to the point those peak gussets start, then you can run a flat piece down the lenght.

The springs Eric mentions are lengths of stiff wire that compress between the rafters and help hold the insulation in place while you work, nice to have but probably can do without in a small space.

The cheapest solution I can think of is just some 6 mil plastic film, stapled to the rafters then maybe reinforced along the rafters with 1x strips of lath or even vinyl.

The plastic will at least keep that fiberglass outta your lungs 8^P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes i have to protect my lungs they not GR8 anyways :<))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The cheapest solution I can think of is just some 6 mil plastic film, stapled to the rafters then maybe reinforced along the rafters with 1x strips of lath or even vinyl.
> 
> The plastic will at least keep that fiberglass outta your lungs 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup


+1


----------



## OzarkJim

Tony,
Now that I see the project, for certain that fiberglass insulation needs to be covered up.

Might check out Lowe's, they were running a sale not long ago on the beadboard paneling I mentioned earlier. I am using it to cover fiberglass we are putting in our walls too. The beadboard is fairly sturdy but looks great and is not too expensive. It also overlaps at seams for a better appearance and that helps it seal slightly better. Goes up great with a air gun shooting 16g staples. Heck I am putting up in our house as well (we are going country chic) but I admit I wish our house was a timber frame. In the house I will use 18g nails (shooting with Ryobi cordless gun). The staples don't look bad in a shop but maybe not in the house.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, I was talking g about the wire used to hold insulation.

I have the same type of roof line (Gambrel) with plywood gussets at the joint. And I planing on 1/4" plywood at some point down the road. Using 1x stock with a rabbet cut to hold the edge of the plywood at the seam along the gussets. The larger section of the rafter is 4' and the gussets are 2' so it will work out without much waste.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Vapor barrier???


----------



## corelz125

Vapor barrier is kind of thin and expensive. Cheap and fast get a roll of heavy plastic and staple it like splinter said


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would use the metal spring wires to hold that up. Trying to cram R-22 tight into a 3.5" cavity could possibly end poorly. If it is compressed that much it sure as heck won't be R-22 anymore.


----------



## EricFai

My shop ceiling has 1/2" foam panels under the roof sheathing with a air gap for flow from every to peak vent. The plane us to use R-13 to insulate the remainder of the 2×6 cavity then cover with the 1/4" plywood.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I would use the metal spring wires to hold that up. Trying to cram R-22 tight into a 3.5" cavity could possibly end poorly. If it is compressed that much it sure as heck won t be R-22 anymore.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


i understand but i got all the insulation for 40.00 i just priced rock wool and it would cost 700$ and i cannot afford that now since i lost wife's pay :<((((((

tried to do it cheap end up costing more in the end my life


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Vapor barrier is kind of thin and expensive. Cheap and fast get a roll of heavy plastic and staple it like splinter said
> 
> - corelz125


The heavy plastic is a vapor barrier…


----------



## pottz

> I would use the metal spring wires to hold that up. Trying to cram R-22 tight into a 3.5" cavity could possibly end poorly. If it is compressed that much it sure as heck won t be R-22 anymore.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1 way too thick to compress down to 3.5".but you could do add ons to the rafters to allow the insualtion to expand fully.otherwise as yeti said just killing r value.


----------



## pottz

> Vapor barrier is kind of thin and expensive. Cheap and fast get a roll of heavy plastic and staple it like splinter said
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> The heavy plastic is a vapor barrier…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just ordered wires for Jackson i can try it right :<))))


----------



## pottz

damn the forum is on fire tonight.im workin 4 threads at once and can barley keep up. tony i should have started the pet thread,your killin it buddy.i think it's getting going.there are plenty of jocks with pets that havn't even seen it yet.thats a thread that could go on for years bud.


----------



## corelz125

I used one vapor barrier in my basement walls. It wasnt plain plastic. It had small vents in it. It was more like a film


----------



## pottz

> I used one vapor barrier in my basement walls. It wasnt plain plastic. It had small vents in it. It was more like a film
> 
> - corelz125


i know what your talking about,but thats made for the exterior to let moisture in the walls vent outside, not inside ! oh well molds no big deal,way over rated buddy ;-))


----------



## RichT

I dunno. Maybe it's just me, but if I bought a new camera and my photos still sucked, I'd be a very unhappy camper.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, up early and soon off to Augusta. Wife's Retina Dr. appt. I get to kill 3 hrs. HD visit, none here. Maybe the Lidl grocery store. Home by 1 or so, hopefully. Boring drive up and back.

Shop time later. 
Have a good mid week.


----------



## Peteybadboy

morning all:

Sports and cheating. Golf is the only sport where you call penalties on yourself.

Having said that I have seen really good golfer's cheat. note the adage "a marked ball never gets further away from the hole"

Have a great day all


----------



## OzarkJim

> morning all:
> 
> Sports and cheating. Golf is the only sport where you call penalties on yourself.
> 
> Having said that I have seen really good golfer s cheat. note the adage "a marked ball never gets further away from the hole"
> 
> Have a great day all
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Golf is not a sport. It's a pleasant walk ruined by a small white ball. LOL

Yes, I play. Rather I take my frustrations out on the ball LOL.


----------



## BurlyBob

Golf is something I have never been the least little interested in.

I'm reheating my coffee and headed to the shop to build another template for a bench leg mortise.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Golf is something I have never been the least little interested in.
> 
> I m reheating my coffee and headed to the shop to build another template for a bench leg mortise.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Some folks love golf some hate it. I only picked it up to help with my career (I entertained customers frequently for several years). My son plays and my wife has picked it up. Its more of a social thing for me. I am terrible at it and don't care. I don't keep up with the pro golfers at all but then I don't keep up with any pro sports for that matter.

Now fishing on the other hand, I take that very seriously!!


----------



## OzarkJim

You fine gentlemen may notice I have a Woodmaster 612 and a Shopsmith for sale. I'm just trying to get them out of the way and maybe help someone who could use them in the process. So, if you know someone pass it along. No idea what to charge for them but it will be well below actual value. Hope I can find someone it will really benefit.


----------



## pottz

the patio mascot, aka (sadona) is not feeling well right now.she hasn't eaten or drank water since yesterday so momma is takin her to the vet in the morning. i dont like this….........









laying on mommas bed which im sure gives her a feeling of security !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

she will be alright pottz i include her in my prayers :<)))))


----------



## corelz125

Yea it's time to go for a check up. Never know what they could of ate to make them sick.


----------



## pottz

thank you tony, corelz. yeah the beagles with their pig appetite will pick up pretty much anything that they find and injest it !!!! mommas getting all panicked and wants to take her to an emergency vet.i came home and she followed me outside tail waggin so i know she's not on deaths door. i said just take her in the morning,she'll be fine. my wife in an emergency situation will get us killed…...she panics !!!


----------



## CommonJoe

My "Bud" had problems with his red and white blood cells. Went through 2 blood transfusions but to no avail.
When it started he was very lethargic, I thought he just wasn't in the mood to do anything. Took him to the vet the next day and we battled the disease for about a month before he passed. Hurt the most out of any of my dogs. He went to work with me and followed me everywhere, he was my Bud.









Hope everything works out for Sadona.


----------



## pottz

> My "Bud" had problems with his red and white blood cells. Went through 2 blood transfusions but to no avail.
> When it started he was very lethargic, I thought he just wasn t in the mood to do anything. Took him to the vet the next day and we battled the disease for about a month before he passed. Hurt the most out of any of my dogs. He went to work with me and followed me everywhere, he was my Bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything works out for Sadona.
> 
> - CommonJoe


thank you joe,your ol buddy was a beauty !


----------



## EricFai

Hope all works put Pottz. I can relate to the panic, the better half panics driving down the highway when she see break lights. And I'm the one driving, but her hand fly out in front of her.


----------



## pottz

> Hope all works put Pottz. I can relate to the panic, the better half panics driving down the highway when she see break lights. And I m the one driving, but her hand fly out in front of her.
> 
> - Eric


so were married too the same woman ?


----------



## EricFai

I threaten to put a blind fold on her or better yet throw her in the truck bed. Her reactions just make it worse, and her own daughter has said the same thing.


----------



## corelz125

I get the same thing so I make her drive most of the time.


----------



## corelz125

A good dog that's by your side is like having a child. It's a member of the family not just an animal


----------



## pottz

> I get the same thing so I make her drive most of the time.
> 
> - corelz125


i try to but most of the time she makes me.ive come real close to pulling over and just walking home.;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

> the patio mascot, aka (sadona) is not feeling well right now.she hasn t eaten or drank water since yesterday so momma is takin her to the vet in the morning. i dont like this….........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laying on mommas bed which im sure gives her a feeling of security !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hoping for the best Pottz!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> A good dog that's by your side is like having a child. It's a member of the family not just an animal
> 
> - corelz125


better than a child in my book :<))))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Please report back on the vet visit. Dogs are super special. The best to the Beagle and its family.

PS Pottz. Just like us humans, if you doubt or if it is severe get a second opinion. Worth the cost. Our old Chessie, Alex would have been a 3 legged dog if we followed the first vet, Univ. of GA vet clinic had him keep the leg and he lived a good full life.

Gutter cleaner here this am. $20 to clean them all. Mainly pine needles at the downspouts. They pack in tight. In this day and age that is a super bargain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gutter cleaner here this am. $20 to clean them all. Mainly pine needles at the downspouts. They pack in tight. In this day and age that is a super bargain.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm guessing no ladder was needed and nothing on a second story or you really did get the deal of a lifetime. Heck, most service calls where a ladder has to come out are ~$100 before any work is started.


----------



## OzarkJim

Gutter cleaner here this am. $20 to clean them all. Mainly pine needles at the downspouts. They pack in tight. In this day and age that is a super bargain.

-Ron

Twenty bucks for any kind of service that comes to your house is unheard of these days. I can't see how they make any money at that rate!!


----------



## 987Ron

Gutter cleaning was on a ladder no second story. He is a guy just doing odd jobs and is a bit slow. I cleaned up the patio and drive after he was done, I agree way to cheap for todays thing He does it when he wants not when you want.


----------



## pottz

well good news the vet took here in right away and gave her some injections.apparently they are already working as she ate the first food in 3 days. if it doesn't that would mean taking her back for xrays ,ultra sound and blood work for about 1k.


----------



## BB1

Pottz - glad she was able to get checked out and is eating again. That's a good sign. Hopefully all uphill from here.


----------



## 987Ron

good news on the dog Pottz. Lots of relief I am sure. Give her e hug or pet for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad the dog is feeling better, another reason why I'm afraid to get a dog. I'll be attached and willing to do whatever it takes to make them better. I've already got enough expenses to deal with, my wife sent me to get donuts for the kids from a particular place. Turns out they're artisan, gluten free donuts at almost $4/pop, I told her I'd happily do it again when someone earns a useful 4 year degree or gets married.


----------



## pottz

yeah it can expensive,but still cheaper than kids and they dont talk back-lol.


----------



## RichT

> Glad the dog is feeling better, another reason why I m afraid to get a dog. I ll be attached and willing to do whatever it takes to make them better.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's our problem too. We'd love to have a dog, but those vet bills can be rough. Of course, if you really want to see sky high vet bills, get a horse.

Glad your pup is doing better, Lar. I can imagine how worried you were.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll pass on the kids and the pets personally. If it has to rely on me to be able to eat and to dispose of its waste in an acceptable manner or it costs me money, I'll pass ;-)


----------



## EricFai

That's goodnews Pottz.


----------



## MSquared

I love dogs! Had several growing up. Now, it's O.P.D.--Other People's Dogs. They're great animals. To hang out with. I have cats. Have since my early 20' living in the Big City. They can pretty much take care of themselves.


----------



## corelz125

Having a dog is a chore sometimes. Going away isnt easy when you have to leave them home. I have the insurance for the dog. He was in the vet last year because he ate something he shouldnt of. Had to stay over night they ran a bunch of tests. Its worse because they have to sedate him to do any tests on him so that drives the cost up. Insurance reimburses most of the money.


----------



## pottz

> Having a dog is a chore sometimes. Going away isnt easy when you have to leave them home. I have the insurance for the dog. He was in the vet last year because he ate something he shouldnt of. Had to stay over night they ran a bunch of tests. Its worse because they have to sedate him to do any tests on him so that drives the cost up. Insurance reimburses most of the money.
> 
> - corelz125


we looked at insurance when got her but it was expensive,just didn't make sense.


----------



## splintergroup

Wish we had it for our first Poodle, the bone marrow sample, which basically just confirmed the worst, ended up being a $2K visit.

I figured it wouldn't be long until the treatments for pets would evolve using procedures, tests, and treatments used on humans. The upside is higher survival, but at a higher cost.


----------



## corelz125

> I ll pass on the kids and the pets personally. If it has to rely on me to be able to eat and to dispose of its waste in an acceptable manner or it costs me money, I ll pass ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't want to take time away from being with your MF#7?


----------



## corelz125

The ins isn't cheap but visits but a couple of tests get expensive. His yearly vaccines a % is covered by the ins.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just posted my last lab on Potts pet page.

She developed diabetes and I figured I was spending $200+ a month on her. I have no regrets. Like my neighbor said a dog signs up with you for life. I could not agree more. My dogs have been my best friends. I'd take them over most men I've know, no matter what.


----------



## pottz

> I just posted my last lab on Potts pet page.
> 
> She developed diabetes and I figured I was spending $200+ a month on her. I have no regrets. Like my neighbor said a dog signs up with you for life. I could not agree more. My dogs have been my best friends. I d take them over most men I ve know, no matter what.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 bob. they ask nothing and give us their life and love.


----------



## pottz

> I just posted my last lab on Potts pet page.
> 
> She developed diabetes and I figured I was spending $200+ a month on her. I have no regrets. Like my neighbor said a dog signs up with you for life. I could not agree more. My dogs have been my best friends. I d take them over most men I ve know, no matter what.
> 
> - BurlyBob


oh bob,it's tony's pet page.i was gonna do it but luckily tony beat me too it.i got enough threads im juggling.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz glad your dog is feeling better.

Corelz we have insurance for our dogs too.


----------



## pottz

she's eating and drinking today so the injection of electrolytes worked very well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys

I just broke down and bought the woodpeckers 45 90 tee head and a woodworkers 49 1/2" rule. Almost bought the metric rule. Seems like I am seeing how metric might be a better system. (at lease for making boxes) and maybe a few smaller projects.

Trouble is my fence on my table saw is Imperial. Hmm maybe need to think this through….

Anyone else go metric on some projects or all?

ok going out to dinner I will check in the morn


----------



## OzarkJim

Glad to hear your pup is doing better Pottz. We almost lost our Gizmo first couple days we had him. Small breeds (particularly Chihuahuas) have a habit of low blood sugar when stressed at a young age (IE: moving to new environment). A little sorghum syrup saved the day.

Gizmo is absolutely exhausted this afternoon after chasing grandkids around all morning!!


----------



## pottz

no i dont because trying to use both would probably get me in trouble.i wish we would have gone metric years ago like they told us when i was in grade school.i think it's a mush better way to measure just about everything.i dont think it's ever gonna happen though.


----------



## OzarkJim

Excited today. The Vega table saw fence arrived!! Already on my Grizzly along with the Wixey digital readout. Just waiting on a dab of JB Weld to cure where I attached a short piece of steel for the Wixey magnet to grab hold of on the fence.

Just playing with it by hand it looks like the Wixey is going to perform as expected. No more double-checking measurements with a ruler or trying to read the red line on a tape. That may not be a big deal for you younger men with good eyes but my 63year old thru glasses eyes struggle a bit with it. I wasn't looking for down to the 1/1000 measurements, just being able to make repeat cuts consistently. LOT easier to read a digital gauge! Have read several reviews that indicate you can count on the Wixey to put the fence exactly where you want it without verifying it. Since the Vega fence has a micro adjustment the Wixey is the ideal combo. Heck one guy told me he had a Wixey on his Incra fence!! Time will tell.


----------



## pottz

had a vega fence on one of my old saws,loved it.did you get the push stick attachment that glides on top of the fence.that was a real cool feature.damn now you got me thinking about getting one for my current saw ? the wixey is great, got one on both my saws,drill press,planer and router table.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's today question? I've got a dowel-it jig with multiple dowel inserts. Can anyone tell me why a 1/4" dowel won't fit into a 1/4" hole? The same goes for the other sizes as well.

Yeah, I know the dowel is bigger then the hole.


----------



## pottz

> Here s today question? I ve got a dowel-it jig with multiple dowel inserts. Can anyone tell me why a 1/4" dowel won t fit into a 1/4" hole? The same goes for the other sizes as well.
> 
> Yeah, I know the dowel is bigger then the hole.
> 
> - BurlyBob


uhhhhh well ….......hell if i know bob,seems it should id think.i rarely use dowels so im not sure what to tell you.but ill bet someone here can ?


----------



## EricFai

Bob, the dowels you purchase are usually a tad bit larger, I have found by a 64th to a 32nd.


----------



## BurlyBob

I know and I get so tired of sanding them down to fit the holes. Guess I'll do some shopping to find a slightly large drill bit or two. Something I did find today was one of the dowels bought the other day is made from beech. Sure wish I could find more of those!


----------



## EricFai

I have a 120 bit index, fractional. Letter and numbers. I'll test a couple of bits to get the right fit in the same wood they are installed in.


----------



## corelz125

Metric is a much better system to measure in. No fractions to deal with. I know that these statements that metric is better is making one feathered Aussie happy right now


----------



## RichT

> Metric is a much better system to measure in. No fractions to deal with. I know that these statements that metric is better is making one feathered Aussie happy right now
> 
> - corelz125


I'm bi. I go either way depending on the situation.


----------



## pottz

> Metric is a much better system to measure in. No fractions to deal with. I know that these statements that metric is better is making one feathered Aussie happy right now
> 
> - corelz125


who ?


----------



## pottz

> Metric is a much better system to measure in. No fractions to deal with. I know that these statements that metric is better is making one feathered Aussie happy right now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m bi. I go either way depending on the situation.
> 
> - Rich


i always suspected so ! call me…........


----------



## BurlyBob

I've had to use both on this bench build. I bought a set of bench plans from Matt Estlea and I have the plans from Benchcrafted. I also have a metric conversion chart in the same file folder and my calculator. It can be dizzying at times.


----------



## MSquared

Rich- 'That's what she said'!


----------



## pottz

> I ve had to use both on this bench build. I bought a set of bench plans from Matt Estlea and I have the plans from Benchcrafted. I also have a metric conversion chart in the same file folder and my calculator. It can be dizzying at times.
> 
> - BurlyBob


damn bob your driven me crazy with anticipation.whats the due date for this baby-lol !!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I want to get 'Brusier" as bad as you want to see it. I just have this fear of really F..ing it up so I'm taking it super slow and I've still managed to screw up a couple of times.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I want to get Brusier" as bad as you want to see it. I just have this fear of really F..ing it up so I m taking it super slow and I ve still managed to screw up a couple of times.
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob just relax and take it a step at a time and it's gonna be incredible bud.he if i worried about screwing up my projects id never have done half what i have. once you know the next step do it and dont worry about it.if you do screw something up,thank god for for wood and glue,it's always repairable ! example,my maloof rocker,holy ******************** man it took two years to get the courage up to start it.but im glad i did i did because it boosted my confidence and skills wat beyond where i was. just keep it going bud and you and i will both be proud of the result ok !


----------



## 987Ron

Up early this am. Coffee and off to Lowe's for one 1×6 x 3ft. The one I bought from them to use, is so cupped it is not usable. Do not know if it was that bad when I bought it and overlooked it or it cupped sitting on the shelf for abut 2 weeks. Pine made in Finland. To be used for 2 shop drawer fronts.

I think the price is not only higher but the quality is lower, guess it offsets.

72 out this am, cloudy and a chance of rain later. High 80s later.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I know and I get so tired of sanding them down to fit the holes. Guess I ll do some shopping to find a slightly large drill bit or two. Something I did find today was one of the dowels bought the other day is made from beech. Sure wish I could find more of those!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob could your dowls have swollen from humidity? I have seen biscuits and dominos do that exact thing.


----------



## 987Ron

Bob? Have seen some drill bits manufacturing tolerances a bit loose. Few thousands off ideal. Eric has the right idea also.

I have chucked dowels in the lathe and sanded them to reduce size. Keeps them round bu easy to overdo and wind up with one to small. Oh the joys of woodworking.


----------



## 987Ron

Back from Lowe's 1×6 pine, made in Chile…..in the last 2 months have seen made in New Zealand, Made in Canada, Made in Finland, now Made in Chile. Did not see made in USA Here in the south we have more Pine trees than weeds. 3 Mills within 10 miles, one inside the city limits. So far they hit every continent except Australia. Finland was the worst, knotty, and cupped boards. ! x 6 boards. Also other 1 inch thick lumber.

World commerce, logistics, large chains, drives the price up and causes delays.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

when i buy dowels i always take my drill bit guide along just for simple reason all 1/4 dowels are rarely ever 1/4 like keebs said they can varyup to 1/32 :<((((


----------



## OzarkJim

> Metric is a much better system to measure in. No fractions to deal with. I know that these statements that metric is better is making one feathered Aussie happy right now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m bi. I go either way depending on the situation.
> 
> You would love the Wixey then it goes both ways at the push of a button….......
> 
> - Rich


----------



## OzarkJim

Going camping next two weeks in a row so not much from me during that time. When we get back I am going to order a Kreg Foreman pocket hole machine and maybe a Horizontal router table.

Eventually I will buy something better but for the short term want to try the Horizontal table and see if any advantage when working raised panels. I am sure that both a shaper and the Hawk Panel Master are in our future just not right away.


----------



## OzarkJim

Seeing a lot of fellow Bass fishermen on LJ. Guess that is the next non woodworking forum to start LOL.

Really is amazing to see the number of folks with similar hobby combinations. Just goes to show that in most cases, people have more in common than not.


----------



## RichT

> You would love the Wixey then it goes both ways at the push of a button….......
> 
> - W2Woodworks


As I said, I've got a Wixey on my planer, a tool it is perfect for. Not so much on a table saw IMO. I know you get all excited about the idea of dialing your cuts in to 0.001", but frankly, in my 30+ years of using a table saw (dad was a RAS guy so I used one of those for the 30 years before that), I can't think of a single time where a digital readout for my fence down to 1 mil would have helped one bit.

But hey, go for it. I know you want one. Just don't expect it to improve the quality of your work. That comes with skill, not gadgets.

P.S. You need to work on getting the quoting right for your posts. In post #1176 the way you managed the blockquote and /blockquote it looks like I'm the one who wrote the comment about the Wixey.


----------



## OzarkJim

> You would love the Wixey then it goes both ways at the push of a button….......
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> As I said, I ve got a Wixey on my planer, a tool it is perfect for. Not so much on a table saw IMO. I know you get all excited about the idea of dialing your cuts in to 0.001", but frankly, in my 30+ years of using a table saw (dad was a RAS guy so I used one of those for the 30 years before that), I can t think of a single time where a digital readout for my fence down to 1 mil would have helped one bit.
> 
> But hey, go for it. I know you want one. Just don t expect it to improve the quality of your work. That comes with skill, not gadgets.
> 
> P.S. You need to work on getting the quoting right for your posts. In post #1176 the way you managed the blockquote and /blockquote it looks like I m the one who wrote the comment about the Wixey.
> 
> - Rich


Whatever.


----------



## pottz

hot here today,little over 90.got a chicken in the smoker and a cold whiskey drink in hand.gonna be a beautiful socal; summer night.cheers patio people.


----------



## OzarkJim

> hot here today,little over 90.got a chicken in the smoker and a cold whiskey drink in hand.gonna be a beautiful socal; summer night.cheers patio people.
> 
> - pottz


A little cooler here last few days. We had a porch/beer/cards afternoon with friends yesterday. We head for the trout stream Monday and that is always cards/beer/fishing….My wife's favorite fragrance is camp fire smoke LOL


----------



## pottz

man i havn't fished in so long.used to go to fly in lodges every year with my dad and a couple other guys.alaska,the yukon,british columbia,costa rica.great trips.sadly there all gone now so i just havn't gone since.id really love to get back to fly fishing,that was fun and very relaxing.hopefully when i retire in a few years.


----------



## EricFai

Speaking of fly fishing, I need to get my butt up into the mountain streams around here for some good trout fishing.


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of fly fishing, I need to get my butt up into the mountain streams around here for some good trout fishing.
> 
> - Eric


i wish i could join you !


----------



## EricFai

Hop on a flight to SC. The mountain streams are only 30 - 45 minutes up the mountain.


----------



## pottz

thats the bitch about living in socal,the good trout fishing is in the sierras 5-6 hrs north.


----------



## EricFai

Then if I go to the lakes there are both large mouth and small mouth bass, I have heard there are trout in them too.

That's on the pontoon.


----------



## pottz

so for trout are you fly fishing ?


----------



## EricFai

Mountain streams, yes, stipulations on the streams in some areas.


----------



## 987Ron

> Then if I go to the lakes there are both large mouth and small mouth bass, I have heard there are trout in them too.
> 
> That s on the pontoon.
> 
> - Eric


 Not an expert by any means. Usually trout and bass, prticularly small mouth bass are not in the same stream. There is or was a really nice cool water stream in eastern Oklahoma, Spavinaw Creek, full of small mouth bass, the state fisheries decided it would be a good trout stream. They dumped in a large number of trout, the bass had a good meal. This was many years ago. Many many years.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Speaking of fly fishing, I need to get my butt up into the mountain streams around here for some good trout fishing.
> 
> - Eric


you must have some nice native trout there Eric :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> Mountain streams, yes, stipulations on the streams in some areas.
> 
> - Eric


like what ? normally fly fishing always a friendly fishing even if it's catch and release.


----------



## pottz

> Then if I go to the lakes there are both large mouth and small mouth bass, I have heard there are trout in them too.
> 
> That s on the pontoon.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Not an expert by any means. Usually trout and bass, prticularly small mouth bass are not in the same stream. There is or was a really nice cool water stream in eastern Oklahoma, Spavinaw Creek, full of small mouth bass, the state fisheries decided it would be a good trout stream. They dumped in a large number of trout, the bass had a good meal. This was many years ago. Many many years.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah the fish and game clowns are very good at screwing up the eco systems.


----------



## MSquared

Gotta start some fly fishing. Have one, haven't learned yet. Any suggestions? Plenty of lakes and streams on L.I. and the hard-core guys fly fish for Stripers, Albacore, etc. off the beaches and jetties! One day, I might give bluefish a shot. Good freshwater species variety here as well.


----------



## EricFai

There is a fish hatchery up in the mountians, and they will stock the streams. The bass fishing is our on the lake.

As for stipulations on the parts of the streams, you cannot use live bait.


----------



## pottz

> There is a fish hatchery up in the mountians, and they will stock the streams. The bass fishing is our on the lake.
> 
> As for stipulations on the parts of the streams, you cannot use live bait.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah no live bait,good way to totally f up a fishery. a lake we used to fish a lot when i was a kid up in oregon someone decided to use a bait fish called a tui chub.in 20 years the lake was ruined and had to be poisoned to totally revive it.one of the best trout lakes in oregon.thankfully it worked and it's back to it's glory days.


----------



## OzarkJim

Fishing is definitely my thing!! Arkansas is particularly blessed with great freshwater fishing. I spent serious $$ on two things when I retired, the shop and a honking big bass boat (21' 250hp). I go between low tech wading with a fly rod and very high tech Garmin Livescope electronics.

Monday we will pull our 5th wheel about 20 minutes away to Little Red River at JFK park. There is a hatchery there and the world record Brown Trout came out of that stream. We are also within about 45 minutes of the White River which produces quality Rainbows and is better known to the fly in crowds. Yes, I fly fish for the trout, sometimes wading sometimes in the kayak. In fact, the fly rod is usually my choice on any stream we float trout or smallmouth.

The following Monday we will be camped on Lake Dardanelle (Arkansas River) fishing for Largemouth.

You may well find me fishing for Crappie after that on Greers Ferry Lake (8 miles from our house). And I never rule out salt water fishing anytime I can get to the gulf.


----------



## CommonJoe

-self delete- (nonsense)


----------



## BurlyBob

Fishing has totally sucked this year. The drought! No water in the reservoirs, the heat and the price of gas. My boat has been sitting in the driveway all summer. That just ain't right. Also been tied down with the bench.


----------



## EricFai

They hold one of the bass master tournament on one of the lakes just south of me. The news reports aways talk about the influx of cash flow to the community there.


----------



## corelz125

One lake I fish allegedly has lake trout but havent seen one yet. Last time out we got a bunch of catfish


----------



## corelz125

The reservoirs here are very strict between zebra mussels and like bait. If you buy live bait it has to be from a certified bait shop. No motors are allowed either only oars.


----------



## Yonda

Just wanted to drop in and say hi Pottz. Hope your doing well. BTW, my uncle is fishing Lake Erie and has done well catching walleye. I am lucky to be the recipient of some of his catch.


----------



## pottz

> Just wanted to drop in and say hi Pottz. Hope your doing well. BTW, my uncle is fishing Lake Erie and has done well catching walleye. I am lucky to be the recipient of some of his catch.
> 
> - Yonda


YO glad your back girl youve been missed by all here.your project was top notch.walleye are what my uncle fished for a lot in south dakota.very similar to northern pike which ive fished many times.sometimes referred to as"alligators".you dont wanna put your fingers in their mouths ! drop by as much as you can we love to hear what your up to.


----------



## RichT

My brother and I were out night fishing on a 14 foot aluminum boat in the Eagle River area of Wisconsin. I hooked a 40-plus inch musky that fought like hell. My brother was freaking out. When we got it into the boat I realized the fish was outside the net. He'd only snagged the treble hook and not the fish. Lucky break.

One of my classmates in high school had an article written about him in the newspaper after he brought in a huge Coho on an ultralight rig out in Lake Michigan. He was in a rowboat and let the fish pull him along for several hours before it was tired enough to bring it in. I remember they displayed it in the freezer at the local bait shop. He was quite the celebrity.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)


----------



## pottz

> One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ive stopped at many of the damns on the columbia river and the hatcheries have sturgeon that big.to catch one on a rod and reel would be a hell of a battle.


----------



## OzarkJim

> One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Now that would be a fight!

A lot of guys in this area will go snagging below the dams. Some big fish come out of that but I'm just not into the method.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My brother was fishing for them years ago I don't recall the equipment he used.


----------



## CommonJoe

> One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just read this today
https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/record-sturgeon-catch-described-as-exceedingly-rare/ar-AA10D6d3?cvid=d4309ba3d4f6486eae4010c13fb9090c


----------



## pottz

> One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just read this today
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/record-sturgeon-catch-described-as-exceedingly-rare/ar-AA10D6d3?cvid=d4309ba3d4f6486eae4010c13fb9090c
> 
> - CommonJoe


WOW now thats a fish story he's gonna talk about the rest of his life.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thought I would post this here as this is a more friendly crowd than the general audience on forums:

Couple of us have been talking in private about pocket holes and particularly on Melamine. There is an issue getting the typical pocket hole screw to hold well. I was thinking that compliant screws might be the fix if they would work with the pocket hole??

Granted I know other options like biscuits or similar might be another way to go. I do have a Biscuit jointer.


----------



## OzarkJim

I see some silicone mats in my future. Just found out that glue really likes Melamine countertops…....pulls the laminate right off…....


----------



## pottz

> Thought I would post this here as this is a more friendly crowd than the general audience on forums:
> 
> Couple of us have been talking in private about pocket holes and particularly on Melamine. There is an issue getting the typical pocket hole screw to hold well. I was thinking that compliant screws might be the fix if they would work with the pocket hole??
> 
> Granted I know other options like biscuits or similar might be another way to go. I do have a Biscuit jointer.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


compliant screws , im not familiar with ? and who said were friendly,let me know and their gonna get blocked !!!!! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I see some silicone mats in my future. Just found out that glue really likes Melamine countertops…....pulls the laminate right off…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks


ive got the ones rockler sells.


----------



## RichT

> I see some silicone mats in my future. Just found out that glue really likes Melamine countertops…....pulls the laminate right off…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Melamine makes an excellent surface for assembly. Get some Bates Glue Release and apply it to the melamine surface according to directions and it will release glue as well as, or better than, silicone.

Again, if you don't actually try it, you'll never know.


----------



## pottz

> I see some silicone mats in my future. Just found out that glue really likes Melamine countertops…....pulls the laminate right off…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Melamine makes an excellent surface for assembly. Get some Bates Glue Release and apply it to the melamine surface according to directions and it will release glue as well, or better than, silicone.
> 
> Again, if you don t actually try it, you ll never know.
> 
> - Rich


good tip rich.my assembly table the surface is hard board so id like to try this stuff.


----------



## OzarkJim

Rich,
You come at me one more time with an insult and I am blocking you.


----------



## RichT

> good tip rich.my assembly table the surface is hard board so id like to try this stuff.
> 
> - pottz


It really works, Lar. Melamine is a great glue-up surface due to its flatness, and with Bates, you can just pop off any dried glue. I apply it fresh to areas that will see squeeze out. No need to coat the entire surface.


----------



## RichT

> Rich,
> You come at me one more time with an insult and I am blocking you.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


OK. Block me…lol. You're the one trying to convince me in PMs that machines can replace talent.


----------



## OzarkJim

> I see some silicone mats in my future. Just found out that glue really likes Melamine countertops…....pulls the laminate right off…....
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> ive got the ones rockler sells.
> 
> - pottz


Yep just what I was thinking. Started putting paper under the builds but then you have to sand the paper if it sticks.


----------



## RichT

> Yep just what I was thinking. Started putting paper under the builds but then you have to sand the paper if it sticks.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Plain old Cutrite waxed paper will peel right off.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Speaking of trying new things

I wiped down a kitchen cabinet (Lacquer finish) w bona. It streaked the finish. Any suggestions on how to repair that?

I have zero experience w lacquer. I don't have a sprayer.


----------



## 987Ron

A good looking Sunday morning here, cool but humid. Sunny. Be a good day.

Important day today, two things to remember and be thankful they happened.

VJ Day, the day the Japanese surrendered. Left off most calendars now. Was important then, ended a vicious war.

National Code Talkers day, A thankyou to the Navajo Code Talkers only 3 still alive. They helped win the Pacific war. Not thanked enough. They were on the front lines.

These two things closely linked. Proud of my Dad and Uncles that served and all the rest. My flag is flying.

Fishing and having one that really fights: 8 to 10 years old with my Grandfather fishing for small mouth Bass on Spavinaw Creek, east Okalahoma. Hook on to a 12 to 14 inch one and the fish would almost pull me in. Now that was a fight, memory gets better every year.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, the wax paper works great, and it's cheap.


----------



## CommonJoe

> Rich,
> You come at me one more time with an insult and *I am blocking you*.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> OK. Block me…lol. You re the one trying to convince me in PMs that machines can replace talent.
> 
> - Rich


Don't worry Rich, it doesn't take up much of your time. He PM'd me the same crap accusing me of saying only trained craftsman could make good stuff. I answered him back and, he ghosted me. 
.
.
.
This used to be (and still is) a maple melamine bench top. It's seen more glue in the last 25 years or more and never had any kind of spray or mat. Most of the missing chunks are from screws. I don't care for pretty, I prefer something I can use and not worry about making a hole or getting a scratch.


----------



## RichT

> National Code Talkers day, A thankyou to the Navajo Code Talkers only 3 still alive. They helped win the Pacific war. Not thanked enough. They were on the front lines.
> 
> - 987Ron


The Code Talkers are highly regarded here in Arizona for obvious reasons.

Let's not forget what ultimately ended the war in the pacific and saved millions of American and Japanese lives-Little Boy and Fat Man.


----------



## splintergroup

> Yep just what I was thinking. Started putting paper under the builds but then you have to sand the paper if it sticks.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Plain old Cutrite waxed paper will peel right off.
> 
> - Rich


I like the "deli" packs of wax paper. Pull out sheets like a box of Kleenex. It works well as a barrier sheet when veneering in stacks,

I'm also a fan of melamine. Ideal for use as veneering cauls and assembly surfaces.
Big difference between the box store melamine shelving and hardwood dealer 97" x 49" sheets. Tried using some shelves that were pulled out of service and the coating was so thin I did get some chunks taken out just from pulling off strips of packing tape.

Usually the good melamine is impervious to glue, but as an added layer of protection, I'll just rub the surface with paste wax, always get a good release even if I use the melamine as a flat surface caul for laminated cutting board glue ups with lots o' squeeze out.


----------



## pottz

hey guys lets all try and keep an open mind as to each others opinions,no need to get all butt hurt just because someone doesn't agree with your way of doing something.i for one have learned a lot over my time on this great forum and hopefully wiill continue learning.there are some very talented people here that know a hell of a lot more than i do.i just found out about bates glue release which i had never heard of.so lets keep it positive.


----------



## RichT

> Speaking of trying new things
> 
> I wiped down a kitchen cabinet (Lacquer finish) w bona. It streaked the finish. Any suggestions on how to repair that?
> 
> I have zero experience w lacquer. I don t have a sprayer.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That's a tough one for sure. A photo will help.


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you getting Cloudflare checking your server before the Lumberjocks page? I'm getting tired of it want to figure out how to get it to leave me alone.


----------



## pottz

yep everytime for that last several weeks.only stays on for a few seconds though.


----------



## corelz125

Can you get the laquer in a spray can Petey and spray a coat over it?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich,

Thankyou. I will post a pick of my screw up.










Corelz - I think I can get spray lacquer. Wondering if I should get lacquer thinner and "wipe off" all the lacquer to make it even?


----------



## Peteybadboy

> hey guys lets all try and keep an open mind as to each others opinions,no need to get all butt hurt just because someone doesn t agree with your way of doing something.i for one have learned a lot over my time on this great forum and hopefully wiill continue learning.there are some very talented people here that know a hell of a lot more than i do.i just found out about bates glue release which i had never heard of.so lets keep it positive.
> 
> - pottz


Nicely done.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich,

Thankyou. I will post a pick of my screw up.










Corelz - I think I can get spray lacquer. Wondering if I should get lacquer thinner and "wipe off" all the lacquer to make it even?


> Any of you getting Cloudflare checking your server before the Lumberjocks page? I m getting tired of it want to figure out how to get it to leave me alone.
> 
> - BurlyBob


BB yes this is happening to me


----------



## Peteybadboy

Any of you getting Cloudflare checking your server before the Lumberjocks page? I m getting tired of it want to figure out how to get it to leave me alone.

- BurlyBob
[/QUOTE]

BB yes this is happening to me


----------



## CommonJoe

> Wondering if I should get lacquer thinner and "wipe off" all the lacquer to make it even?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I would try some denatured alcohol first. Try a test spot. In the past I have used DA on lacquer, at first it feels sticky but then that would go away and clean the surface. Did the Bona actually attack the lacquer? The DA shouldn't attack the lacquer. Lacquer thinner would be my last choice unless I planned on restaining and refinishing the door.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Wondering if I should get lacquer thinner and "wipe off" all the lacquer to make it even?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I would try some denatured alcohol first. Try a test spot. In the past I have used DA on lacquer, at first it feels sticky but then that would go away and clean the surface. Did the Bona actually attack the lacquer? The DA shouldn t attack the lacquer. Lacquer thinner would be my last choice unless I planned on restaining and refinishing the door.
> 
> - CommonJoe


CJ

Yes I believe the bona removed some of the lacquer. I have extra finished boards (I save everything) to test various options. Good Idea on DA I can see what that does to a spare.


----------



## RichT

> Rich,
> 
> Thankyou. I will post a pick of my screw up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I've never tried denatured alcohol on lacquer. If you do need to spray it, get a good aerosol lacquer like Mohawk.

Fortunately you have test boards to work with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of our neighbors caught an 8-foot sturgeon in the Snake River. It made the paper too)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> .
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/record-sturgeon-catch-described-as-exceedingly-rare/ar-AA10D6d3?cvid=d4309ba3d4f6486eae4010c13fb9090c
> 
> - CommonJoe


Thanks. That is quite a record


----------



## pottz

afternoon kids just back from a wine tasting multi course brunch at our fav restaurant the depot.wow food overload.about 30 people with a guy playing soft tunes on the guitar.a different wine with each course.we had a friend come with us but she goy real nauseous right after the apps and first wine.called her husband to take her home sadly.the final desert course of 5 chocolate cake would probably kill a diabetic.very rich served with a desert wine.time now for some spa and,well more wine of course-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz I too am off to one of my favorite restaurants. Dinner at the son's. No bill and no tip. Only a 4 block drive. DIL's birthday.

Everyone behave. Enjoy


----------



## BurlyBob

We an amazing surprise this afternoon. Our daughter is a missionary working in a school in Mexico training missionaries,
arrived surprising us with an extended stay. They won't have enough students to operate this next semester so she'll be with us till January. Only downside she had to bring D#%n mean cat. I hate that cat!


----------



## EricFai

Bob, enjoy the time with your daughter.


----------



## pottz

sedatives bob ? for the cat i mean-lol !


----------



## corelz125

Cloudfare is a nightmare with duckduckgo. I use microsoft edge to come on here now. Its goes a lot quicker. Signing on here you would think you were signing into a bank account


----------



## GR8HUNTER

treads on fire tonight call the fire department :<)))))))))))


----------



## RichT

> Cloudfare is a nightmare with duckduckgo. I use microsoft edge to come on here now. Its goes a lot quicker. Signing on here you would think you were signing into a bank account
> 
> - corelz125


It sure seems like overkill. They could do some creative Captchas however. Educational even. Like an array of nine photos of saws and instructions to click on the images with back saws.


----------



## pottz

> Cloudfare is a nightmare with duckduckgo. I use microsoft edge to come on here now. Its goes a lot quicker. Signing on here you would think you were signing into a bank account
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It sure seems like overkill. They could do some creative Captchas however. Educational even. Like an array of nine photos of saws and instructions to click on the images with back saws.
> 
> - Rich


oh no rich,half the people here probably dont know what a backsaw is ? ;-)) pocket screws maybe !


----------



## CommonJoe

When cloudfare first started coming up there was a message that said if you didn't want to get the cloudfare popup in the future you could add a chrome extension I think it said it was a privacy extension, but it comes up so fast now that I haven't had a chance to see it again.


----------



## pottz

> When cloudfare first started coming up there was a message that said if you didn t want to get the cloudfare popup in the future you could add a chrome extension I think it said it was a privacy extension, but it comes up so fast now that I haven t had a chance to see it again.
> 
> - CommonJoe


yeah ive been trying to read the message and it's gone in seconds.i guess they dont want us to ?


----------



## corelz125

Every captcha I get I have to find all the buses. With DuckDuckGo I had to find about 15 buses before I would get in.


----------



## pottz

> Every captcha I get I have to find all the buses. With DuckDuckGo I had to find about 15 buses before I would get in.
> 
> - corelz125


15 wow ! rediculous. i just stick with firefox mozilla.thats what our it guys use and recommend.


----------



## MSquared

pottz-Is Avast bogus?


----------



## pottz

> pottz-Is Avast bogus?
> 
> - MSquared


no idea,never heard our IT guys mention them ?


----------



## Yonda

> Thought I would post this here as this is a more friendly crowd than the general audience on forums:
> 
> Couple of us have been talking in private about pocket holes and particularly on Melamine. *There is an issue getting the typical pocket hole screw to hold well*. I was thinking that compliant screws might be the fix if they would work with the pocket hole??
> 
> Granted I know other options like biscuits or similar might be another way to go. I do have a Biscuit jointer.
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Says who? Look at the photo below. Those carcasses are melamine. The floors are pocket screwed into dados in the sides. I can assure you it s solid and will be there long after I m dead and in my grave.
> 
> That s the problem with being a daydream woodworker. You can guess all you want, but unless you actually try it, you ll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


"That s the problem with being a daydream woodworker. You can guess all you want, but unless you actually try it, you ll never know." - << I like the way you think…you never know until you try it. I'm all the time experimenting to find out what works and with what kind of material. I make lots of mistakes but that's a good way to learn.


----------



## pottz

good attitude yo,never be afraid to try something new,if you do you'll be stuck forever where your at. when i finally decided to do the maloof rocker then a stool i was very nervous buy so glad i did because it advanced my skill level.youve got talent,keep pushing it and never look back. oh….and keep posting with us.


----------



## RichT

> I like the way you think…you never know until you try it. I m all the time experimenting to find out what works and with what kind of material. I make lots of mistakes but that s a good way to learn.
> 
> - Yonda


You are doing it right.


----------



## pottz

it's been as long day kids,im out,sleep tight !


----------



## OzarkJim

I am sick and tired of being called a "daydream woodworker". I'm not even sure what the heck that means!! I suppose you could say our shop WAS a dream but it is reality today!!

We are currently building out our shop and adding tools (we only started moving into the shop in April). That means we are looking at machines. And yes, I do think machines can improve your quality of work. I don't think many folks on here drill their pocket holes without a Kreg jig. And if they do, they probably wish they had one.

I don't plan to be artesian. My goal is to build cabinets and other projects to improve our property. I also like working with machines. If I have the choice between hand tools and a machine the machine wins every time. I haven't used a hand saw in decades. I don't have an issue if YOU like to be an artesian and use hand tools great, I even respect those of you who take the time to do it that way. But my objective is to turn out projects quickly with the least amount of effort but with reasonable quality.

We are in fact turning out projects in the process. I am currently working on my wife's kitchen and my partner is building tables for his deck (we just finished his 16×24 deck). With 20 acres with water features to maintain there is a LOT of routine chores that also have to be completed.

We are also working on insulating the shop and putting paneling up in prep to build cabinets (32' of cabinets at that). Not to mention all the work on electricals dust collection and such!

We aren't daydreaming we are living the dream.

Geez you people are a hard audience!!


----------



## RichT

> hey guys lets all try and keep an open mind as to each others opinions,no need to get all butt hurt just because someone doesn t agree with your way of doing something.i for one have learned a lot over my time on this great forum and hopefully wiill continue learning.there are some very talented people here that know a hell of a lot more than i do.i just found out about bates glue release which i had never heard of.so lets keep it positive.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## OzarkJim

Rich,

Your not keeping it positive. Your just piling on. How about dropping it!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> Rich,
> 
> Your not keeping it positive. Your just piling on. How about dropping it!!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> I don t follow. Can you explain?
> 
> - Rich


I have already blocked you and I'm not going to have this conversation on Pottz forum! Just lay off the insults. Particularly calling me a "daydream woodworker". It's obvious what you are doing.


----------



## OzarkJim

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

*That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.*

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.

- Cricket


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, CBS news said there are thousands of Beagles in VA that need homes ;(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa I saw that Beagle rescue. They were for lab experiments?

Hope my table legs arrive today, so I can finish that project and start another.

Rich - I was thinking Mohawk. I will start experimenting with a lacquer "fix". If I could fix this I could be nominated for husband of the year.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up late for me, dinner at the son's house last night and of course I overdid on some great food.

Young man due to get married soon ask me how he should prepare for marriage seeing that mine has survived all these years. After a bit of thought I came up with the following for a soon to be husband:

1. Take a jewelry repair course as you will need it.
2. Stock up on all batteries, even sizes you never heard of before. 
3. Get a ladder of the height to change all the light bulbs in the abode.
3a. Stock up on all light bulbs sizes in the house. 
4. Bug spray is a stock item. Learn to kill all bugs quickly.
5. When the wife loses something be prepared to lead the search as you "probably moved it".
6. Never ever refer to another woman as sexy, beautiful, or luring. Luring is bad.
7. Work out in the gym, as anything over 20 lbs you will be ask to carry, move, or hold.
8. Purchase the basic tools for !, 2, 3, 3a, and 4.
9. All the rest will evolve in time.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, CBS news said there are thousands of Beagles in VA that need homes ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


dont tell the wife bob she'll want a couple hundred !


----------



## corelz125

I should do more day dreaming for my projects. I'll just get a rough idea then jump in. Then figure out how to fix the mistakes along the way. Most stuff I built was out of my comfort zone but "the only way to get something done is to begin".


----------



## HokieKen

> Pottz, CBS news said there are thousands of Beagles in VA that need homes ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> dont tell the wife bob she ll want a couple hundred !
> 
> - pottz


I might be able to fit a couple in a large flat rate box and send em out if you want em Larry ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

When you get more than a dozen Beagles, is that a heard or something else?

When we decided on a second Poodle, I figured out quickly we now had a "festering" of Poodles.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, CBS news said there are thousands of Beagles in VA that need homes ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> dont tell the wife bob she ll want a couple hundred !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I might be able to fit a couple in a large flat rate box and send em out if you want em Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL !


----------



## pottz

> When you get more than a dozen Beagles, is that a heard or something else?
> 
> When we decided on a second Poodle, I figured out quickly we now had a "festering" of Poodles.
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah i could take up fox hunting maybe ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Finish experiments

I made these bloodwood top end tables. This were we rest our cocktails in the evening. I tried mono coat, turns out I sanded to fine for that to get into the wood. So rubio mono coat is no good.

I am now trying GF satin poly mix. Wiping it on with a cloth leaves streaking. Now I have been applying it with a small foam brush, then wiping it off with a wide foam brush. This leaves a very nice even finish.

The website says GF satin is what to use for a bar top. So I hope it won't leave rings or marks from the occasional drip.

If this does not work, going to wipe on poly.

Corelz, I used to draft my projects (T square and drafting triangles) now I hand sketch, watch some videos if it is new to me and just start. I don't have time tables so I can walk away while I figure something out.


----------



## pottz

yeah i tried the rubio did not like it either.have been a big maloof formula fan for years but have been using the GF finishes lately.i really like their products.


----------



## corelz125

I used the ARm R seal on my table it went on smooth I have no complaints about it.


----------



## corelz125

Most of my projects are drawn in pencil on paper. I looked at sketch up one time and never went back. Couldnt figure it out as good as the man LeeRoy.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I'm an old school guy to. Graph paper and a pencil. If I need a good detailed drawing I break out the drafting table.


----------



## pottz

yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !


----------



## Yonda

> hey guys lets all try and keep an open mind as to each others opinions,no need to get all butt hurt just because someone doesn t agree with your way of doing something.i for one have learned a lot over my time on this great forum and hopefully wiill continue learning.there are some very talented people here that know a hell of a lot more than i do.i just found out about bates glue release which i had never heard of.so lets keep it positive.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottz. Every now and then I get "questioned" for not doing something this way or that. Honestly, I do things the way I do them because of my research, the tools I have and skills I am still developing, I admit to being a "work in progress".


----------



## EricFai

We all have something to offer to the group. Each of us have learned how to do things differently, and no one overdone is wrong in the way they accomplish a task. What counts the most is the final product. I know I still have things to learn, and that is one reason I enjoy the site. The other is that folks here have some neat project ideas that I may one day make an attempt to build. I am always open to new ideas.

If there is something you don't like, just scroll past it. The forums are for folks to learn, and yes some are to tell big tales. Just like fishing.

Thanks Goes to Pottz, for running this one, so let's all obey his rule set.


----------



## CommonJoe

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.


----------



## pottz

> hey guys lets all try and keep an open mind as to each others opinions,no need to get all butt hurt just because someone doesn t agree with your way of doing something.i for one have learned a lot over my time on this great forum and hopefully wiill continue learning.there are some very talented people here that know a hell of a lot more than i do.i just found out about bates glue release which i had never heard of.so lets keep it positive.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks Pottz. Every now and then I get "questioned" for not doing something this way or that. Honestly, I do things the way I do them because of my research, the tools I have and skills I am still developing, I admit to being a "work in progress".
> 
> - Yonda


well whatever your doing keep doing it girl.you do some nice work to be proud of.and keep checking in here we need you.


----------



## pottz

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe


ill bet you do joe ;-))


----------



## CommonJoe

Although….
It can be a great help visualizing, and working out clearances beforehand, saving a lot of trial and error.


----------



## corelz125

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Don't like Wetzler clamps either do you?


----------



## DevinT

Mirock is back!


----------



## CommonJoe

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Don't like Wetzler clamps either do you?
> 
> - corelz125


Nope, crappy azz clamps lol


----------



## pottz

i wish i was a tech guy but im not.hell i dont even know how to use all the features on my cell phone.sketch up would probably give me a brain tumor ! plus i have very little patience for that kinda stuff.not even gonna try it.


----------



## CommonJoe

Brain tumor?
I can't even think of the headaches I would have had if I hadn't had sketchup.


----------



## RichT

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Yeah? Well LeeRoy didn't. 'Nuff said.


----------



## CommonJoe

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Yeah? Well LeeRoy didn t. Nuff said.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah, that guy did a lot of sketchup for sure. He would blow me away…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, Did you notice the company with a few thousand Beagles agreed to quit experimenting but did not admit they did anything wrong?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, I admit I just saw the pictures and headlines. Seemed like a horrible story so I passed on it.

Years ago I was planning on building a deck up in NY. Wife bought me a sketch up "like" program. With in 30 min I was drafting in pencil and paper.

Table legs over in Port St. Lucy. Should be here today



> Mirock is back!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Very cool Devin


----------



## 987Ron

Tried sketch up twice, gave up as it took to much time to learn, kept running into "how do I get it to do so and so" Being an old codger stuck in my ways just use a pencil and graph paper and if complicated and want a more presentable drawing, T-square and triangles on the drafting board. 
Dad was a design Engineer and Mom during WWII worked in the Philips 66 drafting dept. Learned to letter before I learned to write almost. Took it in high school, easy A.

Up and about with my coffee. Shop later too hot and humid to do anything outside the AC


----------



## HokieKen

I'm an engineer and have Solidworks so that's how most of my projects get designed. I'm a very visual guy so a 3D model helps me get proportions and details just right and helps me figure things out in general before I start making sawdust (or chips if it's metal). But I rarely actually make cutlists or drawings in great detail. I'll make a drawing of the finished product with overall dimensions usually.

Recently though I started working on building a treehouse/slide/zipline/climbing wall in the backyard for the grandkids. I said to myself "self, let's have an experiment. Let's not make any models or drawings or anything. Let's go get a truckload of treated lumber and hardware and see what shakes out." And we did. And so far it's coming along fantastic  I have a raised platform done with a rock climbing wall and wood ladder on one side, a zipline coming off one corner and I'm prepping to add a slide. And it's all been done on the fly. And you know what? It's flat out fun to just go out there and spend a half hour or so looking at it and seeing what inspiration strikes for the next stage 

Once I get the slide done and some railing up on the first platform, I'll start a second one off to the side of it. The two platforms will be connected by a bridge I think. The second platform will be for the house and a little front porch with chairs. I'm trying to let my creative juices flow on the bridge without breaking the budget or stretching the calendar too much. Just a couple of beams with some decking and rails is the simplest solution and would be safe enough for little ones. But something like below sure seems like more fun ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Fantastic tree house and accessories. Kids should be occupied with that for a few hrs. Nicely done.


----------



## HokieKen

For clarity Ron, that's just a picture I found online when looking for bridge ideas. Mine is nowhere near that level of completion yet ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

There is a good show regarding tree house builders


----------



## bigblockyeti

Make sure whatever child retention measures lie below the railing don't have footholds. Kids will climb anything at any altitude and many (most, all?) have zero sense of self preservation.


----------



## pottz

> yeah im the same,idea,basic sketch with the dimensions written down,sawdust and adjust along the way.i looked at sketch up once myself and thought,hell by the time i sit down, figure it out, and make a drawing the project will be half done.to me thats no damn fun !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I HATE sketchup. I use crayons and tracing paper.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Yeah? Well LeeRoy didn t. Nuff said.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yeah, that guy did a lot of sketchup for sure. He would blow me away…
> 
> - CommonJoe


he never really impressed me much.your probably better joe ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))))


----------



## EricFai

> LMAO :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yep, we will get right on that solution, lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Considering an Electric Vehicle (EV)? Recent study by Univ of California at Berkley. The chargers Station Operators in San Francisco claim 95% to 985 functionality. However when the Univ visited 657 chargers at 181 public locations they found 23% were non functioning. Drivers reported times of 45 minutes searching for a functioning charger.
Reported by Professor David Rempe the researcher.

EV registrations are up by only 2%. The EV and Hybrid Plug ins continue to be more problematic than Internal Combustion Engines,(ICE). Of all the complaints on all vehicles 6 of the top 10 are infotainment related.

Above from News and Views by Bob Rassa and Doug LLoyd.

I know of no public chargers in the town I live in. There may be some but I am unaware of them.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, no chargers here where I live either.


----------



## HokieKen

We have chargers at some local gas stations around here but not the majority by a long shot. Funny thing is, none of the stations that are right off the interstate have chargers. And isn't that who needs them? I mean if I live here, I'll plug it in at home but if I'm passing by on I81 and need some juice, I ain't gonna drive around town for 30 minutes to find it.


----------



## corelz125

How long is the span Kenny?


----------



## corelz125

> LMAO :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


This looks like something from Gunny's old job


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure yet Corelz. Somewhere in the 8-12' range.


----------



## RichT

There's a great video featuring an auto exec, GM I believe, showing off their company's new EV. A reporter asks her where the power comes from to charge it. She points to the building in front of the car and says I think it's wired into there. The question totally went over her head.

They then cut to an executive with the local power company and he says the generators run 95% on coal.


----------



## corelz125

A fifteen-year-old Amish boy and his father were in a mall.

They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.

The boy asked, "What is this, Father?"

The father, never having seen an elevator, responded,

"Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is."

While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button.

The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room.

The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.

Finally, the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blonde stepped out.

The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son,

"Son, go get your Mother."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> A fifteen-year-old Amish boy and his father were in a mall.
> 
> They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.
> 
> The boy asked, "What is this, Father?"
> 
> The father, never having seen an elevator, responded,
> 
> "Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is."
> 
> While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button.
> 
> The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room.
> 
> The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.
> 
> Finally, the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blonde stepped out.
> 
> The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son,
> 
> "Son, go get your Mother."
> 
> - corelz125


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHQAHAQHAHAHAHAHAHHA :<))))))))))))*


----------



## corelz125

Thats a little long if it was a little shorter you could of also used channel. What are you looking at 4" beams?


----------



## pottz

great joke corelz but it's a long time between these days.im gonna have to take you off salary and go hourly from here on bud.you understand times are tough. maybe the guys will tip you to make up the loss ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

anyone here ever use the glue bot i need to get new bottles as mine have very thick glue in so now in trash can where they belong :<))))))


----------



## pottz

i already responded to tony on anther thread so you guys jump in with your experience.


----------



## pottz

yeti i saw that your grandma is in serious condition on her 88th birthday my friend.i know this is a hard time for you.my prayers for her and you.at least here i wont cut you off posting pic's of my projects.sad !!!! may peace be with you and yours.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks for that, I appreciate it. She's now gone and it appears she likely had a massive stroke this morning before my mom got to her. She was still alive technically when everyone close by (my brother and I are not) got to say goodbye but it was only due to life support. She did not have a DNR but it was very clear and very obvious what had to be done. I'm glad that was the case for my mom and her brother who could have had a far more difficult decision to make.


----------



## pottz

so sorry to hear yeti,but she's in a better place now free of pain.just know your words comforted her in her final time.peace my friend.


----------



## pottz

patio people i hope you all give yeti your condolences in this tough time in life.a time to reflect on someones life and our own !peace all.


----------



## Lazyman

When my daughter was about 4 or 5 years old, I told her that when you went into an elevator, as soon as the door closed the people in the store would run around and rearrange everything really quickly so you could shop for other things. She's now 34 and still pissed about that.

BTW Tony, old mustard bottles are a cheap glue bottle alternative. I really like the Glubots but an old mustard bottle is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> anyone here ever use the glue bot i need to get new bottles as mine have very thick glue in so now in trash can where they belong :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Glue bot from Fast Cap? Yes i have one. I no longer use it. It clogs up, just as easy to use say a tight bond bottle.


----------



## Peteybadboy

yeti, sorry about your grandma.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks Petey


----------



## corelz125

Sorry to hear about your loss Yeti


----------



## EricFai

Sorry for your loss Yeti, prayers will continue for your family.


----------



## 987Ron

> anyone here ever use the glue bot i need to get new bottles as mine have very thick glue in so now in trash can where they belong :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I have two one larger and one small. Just cleaned out the larger one as it had Titebond II thick glue, Lots of hot water run through, a stick to scrap some out, Over and over but finally all the hot water washed it clean. Did buy a new one as I did not think I would get it cleared, was blocking the spout side.


----------



## 987Ron

> BTW Tony, old mustard bottles are a cheap glue bottle alternative. I really like the Glubots but an old mustard bottle is a lot cheaper.
> 
> - Lazyman


Old mustard lids or caps will screw onto a Tite bond bottle Works fine.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Difficult time yeti, sorry for your loss.

Off to Savannah with daughter and wife. Errands, lunch, and I am sure they have some shopping in mind. Me, I am just the driver. Yuck. Lunch will be fine, Drift-a-way Cafe. Good food and service plus has some atmosphere, a little beach like.

Dyson vac to repair shop, they say they may not be able to fix it as it is older and parts no longer available. Probably bearings in the motor.. If they cannot will tear it apart and see what those bearings are. Common?

Have a good mid week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks for all the well wishes, she's in a better place and for her birthday she got to see Grandpa who's been gone for a little over 22 years now.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thats a little long if it was a little shorter you could of also used channel. What are you looking at 4" beams?
> 
> - corelz125


For up to 8', I'd use double 2×8 beams. For 12', I'd use double 2×10s.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for your loss Yeti.


----------



## Lazyman

Why not just make a rope bridge, Kenny? The kids could pretend to be Indiana Jones.










Of course, you will need to make them a machete for authenticity.


----------



## DevinT

I think I broke my hand.

Doing something stupid.

Don't worry, I inspected the bench, it looks fine. Oh, me? I'll walk it off.

I'd take a picture but it's not quite to its full spectacular discoloration yet and is not done presenting its full glory (or pain).


----------



## DevinT

… and all I can think to myself is, kids these days would be crying a blue streak. This? Pffft. I think I re-broke a spiral fracture that took 7 years to heal. Not good. Didn't see a doctor then, not going to see one now. What they do is called a "practice" and they're almost entirely all quacks.

My grandfather once cut himself standing on a ladder pruning the tree outside his house. Went inside, gave himself 17 stitches, went back outside and finished the job.


----------



## moke

Sorry for your loss Yeti. Those "unpluggings" suck…a lot. Sorry you had to go through that….we all know that no one wants to be "kept" alive, but that doesn't lessen the impact of watching your loved one drift off….RIP Grandma.


----------



## DevinT

Condolences, Yeti. Grandma's are special.


----------



## corelz125

Beams wood or steel Kenny?


----------



## pottz

> … and all I can think to myself is, kids these days would be crying a blue streak. This? Pffft. I think I re-broke a spiral fracture that took 7 years to heal. Not good. Didn't see a doctor then, not going to see one now. What they do is called a "practice" and they're almost entirely all quacks.
> 
> My grandfather once cut himself standing on a ladder pruning the tree outside his house. Went inside, gave himself 17 stitches, went back outside and finished the job.
> 
> - DevinT


dev you might wanna get that checked out.7 years is a long time,this might be worse ya never know ?


----------



## pottz

> Beams wood or steel Kenny?
> 
> - corelz125


i think he needs to go with that rope bridge idea.looks a lot more fun !


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I think I broke my hand.
> 
> Doing something stupid.
> 
> Don't worry, I inspected the bench, it looks fine. Oh, me? I'll walk it off.
> 
> I'd take a picture but it's not quite to its full spectacular discoloration yet and is not done presenting its full glory (or pain).
> 
> - DevinT


Yikes!


----------



## Peteybadboy

My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.


----------



## BurlyBob

My condolences as well Yeti.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grandmas are special and between my wife and I, only my dad's mom is still alive, she turned 96 earlier this year, still walking with a walker and mentally she's all there.

I'm just glad there's was no amibiguity as to what had to be done, when the doctor describe the brain bleed as an "unsurvivable event" it's just figuring out when to do what has to be done.


----------



## moke

> My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Extremely well done Petey….That will make a fine bench and story to go with it!


----------



## RichT

> My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That's beautiful.


----------



## MSquared

Condolences Yeti. Grandma's are special and a huge part of one's life.


----------



## 987Ron

> My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Great looking and works for the space it is in. Nicely done. Finish looks great.


----------



## pottz

> My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Extremely well done Petey….That will make a fine bench and story to go with it!
> 
> - moke


+1


----------



## DevinT

Discoloration is going down. Pain is going down. Inflammation also settling. Looks like we might be in the clear. I just won't be able to crack my knuckles for a half-decade or more (feels like a spiral fracture on the base segment of the middle finger).

I let anger get the best of me and punched my table.


----------



## 987Ron

> I let anger get the best of me and punched my table.
> 
> - DevinT


Walls, doors and tables usually win these fights. Hope yours is minor.


----------



## moke

Devin, take it from an old catcher/cop…even if you did go to the Dr. you would probably only get it taped to the your ring finger, which hurts like a mother when you take that tape off….I think the tape is not a good idea….or you could go to the drug store and get a splint, which actually does help, particularly on your middle finger which due to the length is prone to bumping it. Sometimes if it is broke it will twist, you can tell this by looking at your fingernails to see if they all line up.
Now lots of time a punch like that with fracture the bone behind the knuckle…its called a boxers fracture, for obvious reasons. That is serious and needs some minor surgery or some manipulation by a Orthopod.

U can take what I call a painkiller cocktail. 4 Ibuprofen with 2 extra strength Acetaminophen…often referred to as arthritis strength-time release. All more economical when purchsed at a Sam'-Costco type place. It works good if you can tolerate those types of drugs….I got it from a friend that is an Othropod.


----------



## pottz

> My Hurricane Irma Mahogony table is finished. (Tree blew over Sept. 10, 2017) I had it milled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Extremely well done Petey….That will make a fine bench and story to go with it!
> 
> - moke


+1


> Discoloration is going down. Pain is going down. Inflammation also settling. Looks like we might be in the clear. I just won't be able to crack my knuckles for a half-decade or more (feels like a spiral fracture on the base segment of the middle finger).
> 
> I let anger get the best of me and punched my table.
> 
> - DevinT


if im ever near you and something goes wrong ill remember to run-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

> Beams wood or steel Kenny?
> 
> - corelz125


Defintely wood. I don't love them enough to shell out enough cabbage for steel ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<)))


----------



## pottz

good one tony.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, that is a nice looking table with a great finish. A good fit for the place you have chosen to set it. Well done.


----------



## corelz125

Petey you could of made the legs. Just a few tubes welded together..

Kenny I don't think I can fit a beam or 2 in a flat rate box this time.


----------



## corelz125

Devin sometimes you just gotta go to the Dr. If it heals wrong it will be worse.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks for the advice, all.

I don't lose my temper like that very often. Once in a decade maybe.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice warm and very humid day ahead. Plan on staying in the AC, some shop time for sure.

Up early for no good reason. Coffee is good. In the shop, AC on, changed the plate on the Bosc Sander, was beginning to deteriorate. New one only $8. Know better than to tilt it up and use the edge of the disc. Do have the festool one but thie old Bosch has served well for its 17 yrs of use. Fits the hand better.

Corgi is up and out in the yard. Already has found something to bark at. Barking is part of the breed, gets the herd moving. Noisy little devils.

Have a great day.


----------



## pottz

up early too.not because i wanna just because it's been life for the last 45 years.sure not gonna miss that when i retire !


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny I don t think I can fit a beam or 2 in a flat rate box this time.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL. I probably have enough steel from previous boxes you sent that I could weld it up into beams!


----------



## moke

> up early too.not because i wanna just because it s been life for the last 45 years.sure not gonna miss that when i retire !
> 
> - pottz


How Long?....


----------



## pottz

> up early too.not because i wanna just because it s been life for the last 45 years.sure not gonna miss that when i retire !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How Long?....
> 
> - moke


3 years 4 months,if i can make it ! after my co worker, right hand man and best friend of over 35 years passed i just dont wanna do it anymore mike.im now the old man with a bunch of millenials who's biggest concern is getting home to play video games.they have no interest in working any overtime because as long as they make enough to pay the rent and buy enough to eat their good.very sad.i can only wonder where they will be in 30 years ?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Unfortunately that's how the majority of today's workforce operates, just well enough to get by. Motivation and gumption have died, I think it was in 2020. The haves must now float the have nots because of the growing population of voluntary have nots.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

I do think I could learn to weld. Powder coat? Not so sure.

The legs where like 225bucks delivered. I am ok w that. Base Metal Design is a one man shop. I thought he is one of us. I am happy with the purchase.

Wife has covid. She feels like its a cold. I tested negative. Guess I will be staying home for awhile.

Pottz I highly recommend retirement. Best advice I can give is keep and make good friends, have a few things you like to do, help your friends out with things you know that they might not know. Make time to do nothing (read a book, take a walk, listen to music, commune w coffee (very early in the morning by yourself or with your dawg) (thats me LOL)


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz I highly recommend retirement. Best advice I can give is keep and make good friends, have a few things you like to do, help your friends out with things you know that they might not know. Make time to do nothing (read a book, take a walk, listen to music, commune w coffee (very early in the morning by yourself or with your dawg) (thats me LOL)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


#! on above. One does not want to stagnate. I do find its easy to be busier than when you were working. Do not let others take over al of your time. "You are retired so you could do such and such." Slows down after a bit, one has to say NO! once in awhlile.


----------



## EricFai

So true about the millennial and their thought process, had to work with. In a hurry to get stuff done and seems like they put the cart in front if the horse so many times.

Retirement is sounding so much better each day. Work for myself and do what I like. Current customer said there is a need for some well rounded Handyman. I could fit that bill and work as much as I wanted or not.

Petey, well keep you in prayers that your wife gets better and you don't catch it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric,

Thanks.

BTW thanks to all of you for the nice comments on my latest project.

I'm thinking of doing another for the Childrens hospital auction. Humidors might be in order.

Moke has me thinking I have to get Christmas gifts going too.


----------



## pottz

> Unfortunately that s how the majority of today s workforce operates, just well enough to get by. Motivation and gumption have died, I think it was in 2020. The haves must now float the have nots because of the growing population of voluntary have nots.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


so true yeti.but if we go into a down turn,at least in construction our slackers are gonna be in the unemployment line.


----------



## pottz

> Corlez,
> 
> I do think I could learn to weld. Powder coat? Not so sure.
> 
> The legs where like 225bucks delivered. I am ok w that. Base Metal Design is a one man shop. I thought he is one of us. I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> Wife has covid. She feels like its a cold. I tested negative. Guess I will be staying home for awhile.
> 
> Pottz I highly recommend retirement. Best advice I can give is keep and make good friends, have a few things you like to do, help your friends out with things you know that they might not know. Make time to do nothing (read a book, take a walk, listen to music, commune w coffee (very early in the morning by yourself or with your dawg) (thats me LOL)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thanks petey thats good advice for sure.problem is the wife gets agitated if i dont do something, or for gods sake,take a nap !!!!! i think me getting old and not being able to do what i used to do is scaring her ?

one cool thing thats has happened is an old good friend that we had a falling out over nothing has come back recently.it's like nothing happened and were getting together and doing things better than ever.why? i have no idea.i think she realized what a waste of time it was.life is short so enjoy it. petey i gotta say i dont know anyone that does it better than you buddy.

those legs for 225 delivered and powder coated,forget the welder,thats a good price i think.


----------



## corelz125

The price of steel is through the roof now. So that's a good price.


----------



## pottz

> The price of steel is through the roof now. So that s a good price.
> 
> - corelz125


tell me about it,thats what i sell ! and it hasn't hit the roof yet !


----------



## pottz

well we finally are back to normal tonight.the marine layer is rolling in with temps right now 69 at 6:35pm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our grandson is an exception in millennials ) He bought his first house when he was 21 and has several retirement programs. His friends call him a trust fund baby ) He did it all himself.


----------



## EricFai

Better halfs kids ate doing very well, the daughter is a realtor broker and is in their 7 house now over 9 years or so increasing the value each time. The son is a meteorologist and making good money and pays off his vehicles within 2 years, also saves in retirement funds.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The price of steel is through the roof now. So that s a good price.
> 
> - corelz125


I've seen that but can't understand why? On the commodity market steel is down 18.5% from last year. Some of the steel buildings I've been shopping are down a little from where they peaked but still seem way higher than the price what the materials should dictate. I don't know if the demand is way up now or not?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have to tell you guys the millennials in my extended family are focused and hard working.

Wife has covid. She has cold like symptoms. I am going to stay home as much as possible. I tested neg.

Beautiful morn here.


----------



## 987Ron

> The price of steel is through the roof now. So that s a good price.
> 
> - corelz125


Needed a few screws to repair an item. Had a box (100) from back when #10×1 inch screws Box had the price tag on it from ages ago. $1.63. Bet it is a bit more now. Store was Scotty's, not sure what or who Scotty was. Orange/white box.

Off to the vet in a bit. Old Lab has to have a blood test for heartworms before they will refill her heartworn/flea/tic medication. Make sure she does not have heartworm, been on the same meds for years. Modern vets. $$$$

Interesting that many vet meds could be owner administered 50-60 years ago but now only a vet or vet tech can do it as as an owner I may not be doing it properly. Guess we all got dumber. 
Same with herbicides etc farmers often still can but not us homeowners. Golf courses can get stuff we can not get but could years ago. Yes we just are not smart enough, our iQ had dropped. 
Same with cattle ranchers, dog breeders (in some cases) but not us. We use to give our dogs the rabies shot, not now as the reabies tags can only be issued by a vet, we might cheat in todays world, but it was ok back when. 
Government nonsense and public stupidity rein.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My SIL is a vet and it appears to be a pretty good gig. She's highly regarded, very sought after and in the ATL suburbs has no problem maintaining a client base that wants to properly care for their animal and understands what it will cost to do so. Previously working at Banfield located in most (all?) PetSmart stores, they had plenty of pets that rode in Escalades and owners who couldn't cover the first $20 of the $2500 surgery bill fido incurred from eating something they should have never been around in the first place.


----------



## moke

> I m thinking of doing another for the Childrens hospital auction. Humidors might be in order.
> 
> Moke has me thinking I have to get Christmas gifts going too.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey…Moke was pretty proud of himself getting Xmas presents done early! 
Lesson Learned: Hide them as the SWMBO has given two away and I am now two short for her needs this Xmas….Oh well that is what I build a shop for…..But last evening I was told that the furniture I built for the Living room has reached it's expiration date, and new must be built. I told that was fine but I'll need a new Nova Drill Press to get that done. She gave me an obscene gesture….I'm taking that as a maybe.


----------



## pottz

when you posted that it got me thinking xmas myself.i dont wanna wait till the last minute then have to scramble.trying to get some ideas right now.for the ladies at work,which ive done for the last 15 years or so im thinking of turning some potpourri pots ? ideas welcome ?


----------



## splintergroup

> when you posted that it got me thinking xmas myself.i dont wanna wait till the last minute then have to scramble.trying to get some ideas right now.for the ladies at work,which ive done for the last 15 years or so im thinking of turning some potpourri pots ? ideas welcome ?
> 
> - pottz


i.e. Potty Pots™ 8^)

Add some rose petals from your crop and a drop of some scented oil. Great gifts for those who help take the load off of the work you do.


----------



## moke

> when you posted that it got me thinking xmas myself.i dont wanna wait till the last minute then have to scramble.trying to get some ideas right now.for the ladies at work,which ive done for the last 15 years or so im thinking of turning some potpourri pots ? ideas welcome ?
> 
> - pottz


That sounds like a great idea….either that or small platters, for keys and stuff when you come in…I thought about that. I have some 10/4 walnut that works great for that..


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I m thinking of doing another for the Childrens hospital auction. Humidors might be in order.
> 
> Moke has me thinking I have to get Christmas gifts going too.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Petey…Moke was pretty proud of himself getting Xmas presents done early!
> Lesson Learned: Hide them as the SWMBO has given two away and I am now two short for her needs this Xmas….Oh well that is what I build a shop for…..But last evening I was told that the furniture I built for the Living room has reached it s expiration date, and new must be built. I told that was fine but I ll need a new Nova Drill Press to get that done. She gave me an obscene gesture….I m taking that as a maybe.
> 
> - moke


LOL Moke. It means go and get what you need to build fine furniture for the house!


----------



## Peteybadboy

It is nice to get advice from guys here on LJ that have worked with a product you have not. Thanks Rich.

I did the fix to the refrigerator door panel.

First I found out it was Lacquer, Mohawk was recommended. had plenty of test pieces to try things out on.

End result is below



















I am letting it cure overnight and will place it on the refrigerator tomorrow.

I am real happy with this. Whats better is the wife is too. That means I can buy a tool. (not really but I'm saying that.


----------



## pottz

> when you posted that it got me thinking xmas myself.i dont wanna wait till the last minute then have to scramble.trying to get some ideas right now.for the ladies at work,which ive done for the last 15 years or so im thinking of turning some potpourri pots ? ideas welcome ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds like a great idea….either that or small platters, for keys and stuff when you come in…I thought about that. I have some 10/4 walnut that works great for that..
> 
> - moke


i did bowls last year.i thought about rolling pins but half the woman these days dont cook !


----------



## pottz

> It is nice to get advice from guys here on LJ that have worked with a product you have not. Thanks Rich.
> 
> I did the fix to the refrigerator door panel.
> 
> First I found out it was Lacquer, Mohawk was recommended. had plenty of test pieces to try things out on.
> 
> End result is below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am letting it cure overnight and will place it on the refrigerator tomorrow.
> 
> I am real happy with this. Whats better is the wife is too. That means I can buy a tool. (not really but I m saying that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice fix petey,rich steered you right on that one.


----------



## MSquared

My wife included. She's retiring soon and has a hard time listening to advise!! I've been cooking since I was a kid. On the other hand, our daughter listened and became a very good cook…....


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Petey, a great fix.


----------



## RichT

> It is nice to get advice from guys here on LJ that have worked with a product you have not. Thanks Rich.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm happy I could help. Even with the right product, that was no easy fix and you nailed it, so a big attaboy to you for a job well done.


----------



## corelz125

Nice work Petey.
Some metals are in more demand than others. Rebar is probably in high demand. Not to sure about structural steel. That seemed to slow a little lately.


----------



## corelz125

Marty does she eat her own food at least?


----------



## MSquared

Yep. She always says YUM!! In actuality, not so much. Even my daughter rolls her eyes. Don't get me wrong. There are a 'few' things that are tasty. Needs a bigger repertoire though. The basics, like what flavors go together with what.
I love her and have confidence she'll be just fine…..In a while! ~


----------



## Peteybadboy

Served the wife her dinner.

Having a drink. watching the dawgs.

Designed some Epe end tables today. They have to batch reconfigure into a coffee table. my input, match the table I built in some way. I have an idea.

MSquared - what part of LI? I went to school in Oakdale, wife from Babylon West I think.


----------



## MSquared

Back to wood related stuff….. Ideas on cleaning up grungy mid-century modern teak dining set? Good bones, lots of 'soiling'. Any solvents that would remove it without damage?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Served the wife her dinner.

Having a drink. watching the dawgs.

Designed some Epe end tables today. They have to batch reconfigure into a coffee table. my input, match the table I built in some way. I have an idea.

MSquared - what part of LI? I went to school in Oakdale, wife from Babylon West I think.


----------



## MSquared

P.S.; Go Massapequa!!! ............Whoever wins, great kids all!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Back to wood related stuff….. Ideas on cleaning up grungy mid-century modern teak dining set? Good bones, lots of soiling . Any solvents that would remove it without damage?
> 
> - MSquared


Marty,

teak. I would try hand sanding with a fine grit (220?) very light touch. That type of Funiture was usually finished with oil (teak oil). I would start on an area that was underneath…

my 2 cents


----------



## MSquared

Petey- I know the towns well. Originally from Westbury, then on to Old Bethpage now. After stints in NYC and Sunnyside, Queens. I Finally settled down from my wild ways!


----------



## RichT

> Back to wood related stuff….. Ideas on cleaning up grungy mid-century modern teak dining set? Good bones, lots of soiling . Any solvents that would remove it without damage?
> 
> - MSquared


Naphtha is my go-to cleaner/degreaser. It'll get the grunge off without damaging what's left of the finish.


----------



## CommonJoe

What is stronger the Naphtha or Denatured Alcohol? Not suggesting a use for either one, just curious if the D.A. is stronger or weaker than the Naptha. Sometimes the DA seems too strong. I use DA on pre-cat all the time to take off the furniture wax before repainting.


----------



## RichT

> What is stronger the Naphtha or Denatured Alcohol? Not suggesting a use for either one, just curious if the D.A. is stronger or weaker than the Naptha. Sometimes the DA seems too strong. I use DA on pre-cat all the time to take off the furniture wax before repainting.
> 
> - CommonJoe


I would think DNA may be more likely to damage the finish. Obviously if it's shellac, it does more than damage it. I've never had naphtha harm anything I've used it on.


----------



## CommonJoe

For Anybody:
Put these in order (if thats possible) of strengths.

I'm thinking:
Acetone
Lacquer Thinner
Denatured Alcohol
Naphtha
Mineral Spirits 
Feel free to add others or explain differences if you want.


----------



## pottz

> For Anybody:
> Put these in order (if thats possible) of strengths.
> 
> I m thinking:
> Acetone
> Lacquer Thinner
> Denatured Alcohol
> Naphtha
> Mineral Spirits
> Feel free to add others or explain differences if you want.
> 
> - CommonJoe


id agree with that.sadly ca.has decided that mineral spirits,my fav,for many things is no longer safe ! but acetone is ?


----------



## RichT

> For Anybody:
> Put these in order (if thats possible) of strengths.
> 
> I m thinking:
> Acetone
> Lacquer Thinner
> Denatured Alcohol
> Naphtha
> Mineral Spirits
> Feel free to add others or explain differences if you want.
> 
> - CommonJoe


They all do different things. Naphtha is a cleaner/degreaser. So is paint thinner (mineral spirits), but paint thinner evaporates much more slowly. That makes it a better choice than naphtha for thinning varnishes, but not as good for wiping down.

Lacquer thinner contains acetone along with other slower evaporating solvents.

Not that any of that answers your question… I just felt like rambling.


----------



## corelz125

I like to use DNA and steel wool to take the grime and grunge off of old wood planes. It removes everything dirt grime wax and finish.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmm. So, I'm thinking of picking up DA and Naptha with 00(?) steel wool and give it a shot. Have a fresh can of MS. It'll be a while, my legs and bad back acting up. Got plenty of time. I'll see on discreet lower parts of chair legs.


----------



## Lazyman

Do not use DNA. They might have used something different on teak but a lot of mid century furniture is finished with some sort of lacquer, in my experience, and DNA will often dissolve it. I've actually used DNA as a stripper on them but lacquer thinner works much better.

Post pictures MS. Are you sure that the stains do not go through the finish?


----------



## pottz

join me on the patio kids,got the official patio band the beach boys crankin it loud !!!!


----------



## EricFai

Yea, it's bedtime here on the East Coast, been a long day up at 5:00.


----------



## pottz

> Yea, it s bedtime here on the East Coast, been a long day up at 5:00.
> 
> - Eric


lazy ass !!!! im up at 4:15am everyday ….......well except saturday-sunday then screw that nonsense lol!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Yea, it s bedtime here on the East Coast, been a long day up at 5:00.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> lazy ass !!!! im up at 4:15am everyday ….......well except saturday-sunday then screw that nonsense lol!!!!
> 
> ps-im full of it,no way im goin till 11pm.goodnight bud !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

so all you old goats gone to bed ? east coasters you are excused for obvious reasons,and i dont blame you !


----------



## RichT

I'm always up. The place goes dead though. Not just the Patio, but LJ.


----------



## RichT

This is the time of night I get feisty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz sounds like you may need a "tuck-in"...


----------



## RichT

> Pottz sounds like you may need a "tuck-in"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry, Lar. You're on your own with this one.


----------



## pottz

> This is the time of night I get feisty.
> 
> - Rich


yeah me too !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz sounds like you may need a "tuck-in"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Sorry, Lar. You re on your own with this one.
> 
> - Rich


thanks buddy ! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I m always up. The place goes dead though. Not just the Patio, but LJ.
> 
> - Rich


rich i turned on the heater,you feelin warmer yet ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

+1 for Naphtha. Forgot about that.

Another day in quarantine. Wife was coughing all night.

I'm still fine. I will pick up a few things for her cough.

Maybe I will start the Epe end tables today. It's going to be work to get to the material I moved into the car garage.


----------



## 987Ron

> Back to wood related stuff….. Ideas on cleaning up grungy mid-century modern teak dining set? Good bones, lots of soiling . Any solvents that would remove it without damage?
> 
> - MSquared


You might check out Teak cleaner and restorer sold by Marine outlets for boats. Years ago refurbished the teak railings and fittings on a sailboat that had been neglected. Came out looking good. Do not remember any brands, to long ago. Used it on bare marine teak, probably not good on finished items.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Petey- I know the towns well. Originally from Westbury, then on to Old Bethpage now. After stints in NYC and Sunnyside, Queens. I Finally settled down from my wild ways!
> 
> - MSquared


iced tea and cornbread took the place of pills and 90 proof :<))))))


----------



## splintergroup

> id agree with that.sadly ca.has decided that mineral spirits,my fav,for many things is no longer safe ! but acetone is ?
> 
> - pottz


Hey, can't deny the meth manufactures a key ingredient. Governments need to support new "green" incentives and local business 8^)


----------



## pottz

> +1 for Naphtha. Forgot about that.
> 
> Another day in quarantine. Wife was coughing all night.
> 
> I m still fine. I will pick up a few things for her cough.
> 
> Maybe I will start the Epe end tables today. It s going to be work to get to the material I moved into the car garage.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like the wife will get through without much problem.you stay safe.


----------



## EricFai

> Back to wood related stuff….. Ideas on cleaning up grungy mid-century modern teak dining set? Good bones, lots of soiling . Any solvents that would remove it without damage?
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> You might check out Teak cleaner and restorer sold by Marine outlets for boats. Years ago refurbished the teak railings and fittings on a sailboat that had been neglected. Came out looking good. Do not remember any brands, to long ago. Used it on bare marine teak, probably not good on finished items.
> 
> - 987Ron


Refinishing a sailboat growing up I used a lot of Interlux marine paint and varnishes, all oil based, seems like they had a cleaner also.


----------



## moke

Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….


----------



## MSquared

GR8- Yeah. When did that happen?!! And 30 years with one girl??!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke


when you say box,you meant a case (12 bottles) right ?


----------



## MSquared

Nah!! Box wine is so romantic!!


----------



## pottz

for just everyday drinking swmbo drinks black box chardonnay.ill drink it myself,not bad.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke


Moke you can say you got it on sale! What you looking at floor model or bench top?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Started work on the Epe end tables

Got the 6 top blanks gluing up.
Poured myself a cocktail, might turn on golf, make myself pasta later.

Wife is sleeping.


----------



## corelz125

Abe and Esther are flying to Australia for a two-week vacation to celebrate their 40th anniversary.

Suddenly, over the public address system, the Captain announces,

"Ladies and Gentlemen, I am afraid I have some very bad news. Our engines have ceased functioning and we will attempt an emergency landing. "

"Luckily, I see an uncharted island below us and we should be able to land on the beach. However, the odds are that we may never be rescued and will have to live on the island for the rest of our lives!"

Thanks to the skill of the flight crew, the plane lands safely on the island.

An hour later Abe turns to his wife and asks,

"Esther, did we pay our $5,000 PBS pledge check yet?"

"No, sweetheart," she responds.

Abe, still shaken from the crash landing, then asks,

"Esther, did we pay our American Express card yet?"

"Oh, no! I'm sorry. I forgot to send the check," she says.

"One last thing, Esther. Did you remember to send checks for the Visa and MasterCard this month?" he asks.

"Oh, forgive me, Abie," begged Esther.

"I didn't send that one, either."

Abe grabs her and gives her the biggest kiss in 40 years.

Esther pulls away and asks him,

"What was that for?"

Abe answers,

"They'll find us!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Abe answers,
> 
> "They'll find us!"
> 
> - corelz125


No doubt they will )


----------



## corelz125

Once the wine is in the glass who can tell it came from a plastic bag inside of a box


----------



## splintergroup

Keep those plastic bags, make a great way to store poly, etc. with all the air removed.


----------



## pottz

> Abe answers,
> 
> "They'll find us!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> No doubt they will )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was a good one.


----------



## pottz

> Keep those plastic bags, make a great way to store poly, etc. with all the air removed.
> 
> - splintergroup


never thought of that.i knew youd be useful someday ;-))


----------



## MSquared

Corelz-Ey! You wunna dose nuts New Yawka's ??!!


----------



## Lazyman

> Keep those plastic bags, make a great way to store poly, etc. with all the air removed.
> 
> - splintergroup


Sounds like a good enough reason to buy wine to me.


----------



## pottz

> Keep those plastic bags, make a great way to store poly, etc. with all the air removed.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Sounds like a good enough reason to buy wine to me.
> 
> - Lazyman


you need a reason-lol !!!!


----------



## pottz

beautiful night on the pottz patio,low 70's with a gentle breeze.and the wine is flowing.your all welcome to join me.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

Just wanted to check in and say hello.


----------



## moke

> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke you can say you got it on sale! What you looking at floor model or bench top?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


 I want the standing drill press…...It is kind of short, but has a bunch of great features.
BTW-I found my Dad's machinst's box…..I don't know if its a Gerstner….where would it say. I will clean it up and photograph it. It is "armoured" has this thin metal wrap all around it, but it's in pretty good shape.


> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> when you say box,you meant a case (12 bottles) right ?
> 
> - pottz


No the kind with the bladder…you know the good stuff, Five to six bucks a gallon…..


----------



## pottz

> Just wanted to check in and say hello.
> 
> - FrenchGoattoys


well hello,dont be a stranger.you know it's whatever you wanna talk about on the patio goats ! never hesitate to jump in,ok ?


----------



## pottz

> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke you can say you got it on sale! What you looking at floor model or bench top?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> BTW-I found my Dad s machinst s box…..I don t know if its a Gerstner….where would it say. I will clean it up and photograph it. It is "armoured" has this thin metal wrap all around it, but it s in pretty good shape.
> 
> I want the standing drill press…...It is kind of short, but has a bunch of great features.
> 
> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> when you say box,you meant a case (12 bottles) right ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No the kind with the bladder…you know the good stuff, Five to six bucks a gallon…..
> 
> - moke


you do want that drill press…...right ? now tomorrow go and get her a real nice wine of the varietal she loves.and plan on spending 50+. dont give me that look,do whats right ! or what will get you that drill press-lol !!!!


----------



## moke

> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke you can say you got it on sale! What you looking at floor model or bench top?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> BTW-I found my Dad s machinst s box…..I don t know if its a Gerstner….where would it say. I will clean it up and photograph it. It is "armoured" has this thin metal wrap all around it, but it s in pretty good shape.
> 
> I want the standing drill press…...It is kind of short, but has a bunch of great features.
> 
> Well the pressure is on to get that Nova Drill Press…bought the SWMBO a box of the good wine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> when you say box,you meant a case (12 bottles) right ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No the kind with the bladder…you know the good stuff, Five to six bucks a gallon…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> you do want that drill press…...right ? now tomorrow go and get her a real nice wine of the varietal she loves.and plan on spending 50+. dont give me that look,do whats right ! or what will get you that drill press-lol !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Tomorrow, we are going to order new furniture for the family and living room….10 to 11k! I just want a measley 2k….right?


----------



## corelz125

$10k for furniture? What are you getting all Corinthian leather couches and chairs?


----------



## pottz

> $10k for furniture? What are you getting all Corinthian leather couches and chairs?
> 
> - corelz125


lol-you havn't bought furniture lately have you ? we just got a love seat and reclner and it was about 4k !


----------



## corelz125

Actually we get a new sofa every 4 or 5 years but my living room is small so we cant get a big sofa


----------



## RichT

Out of curiosity, what projects you've built are in your home? Mine are the doors, vanities, and that's just about it. No furniture (I've built it, but sold it).


----------



## moke

Corelz--leather couch, love seat and chair, all power lifts. Two lamps, two chairs and and a upholstered davenport…..
She has been saving for a couple of years…...



> $10k for furniture? What are you getting all Corinthian leather couches and chairs?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Out of curiosity, what projects you ve built are in your home? Mine are the doors, vanities, and that s just about it. No furniture (I ve built it, but sold it).
> 
> - Rich


all the mouldings,doors hung but not made.kitchen and bath cabinetry and all the furniture except whats upholstered.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz--leather couch, love seat and chair, all power lifts. Two lamps, two chairs and and a upholstered davenport…..
> She has been saving for a couple of years…...
> 
> $10k for furniture? What are you getting all Corinthian leather couches and chairs?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> - moke


yeah thats right where it's at,unless you buy cheap crap that falls apart in a couple years ! the couch and love seat we just replaced lasted about 15 years.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, Nova Voyager or Viking Drill press?

I have to be honest, I have never changed the speed on my DP. That part is really cool. Depth stop too.

Ok these are cool!

Check out Woodpeckers DP fence with the dust port. I think 70 bucks


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Up way to early.

Hope the wife feels better.

I hope to make progress on the Epe end tables.

More later


----------



## corelz125

Most of what I build is for my house. A couple of vanities, radiator covers, dining table, floating shelves, tv stand, coat rack, window stools, and a couple of stands for the tv, DVD player and cable box.


----------



## BB1

Like Corelz125, much of mine is for home/RV, or gifts. Home projects range from larger projects (for me) like Murphy bed with side cabinets, mud room cabinets, and kitchen table to small items like trivet, desk organizers, and frames (lots of frames!). Gifts have included trivets, serving trays, frames, marathon metal display, and boxes among others.


----------



## splintergroup

> Keep those plastic bags, make a great way to store poly, etc. with all the air removed.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> never thought of that.i knew youd be useful someday ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Yessss Master! We aim to please us!


----------



## 987Ron

Over the years furniture for the house: King size bed, two end tables, two lamps for master bedroom, all quarter sawn white oak. Sycamore live edge bench, walnut chest, patio tables and bench. TV table with speaker mounts, two small tables, Grandfather clock, corner cabinet, table, lamp. Desk, file cabinet and book shelf for office. Kitchen island. Most some time ago. 
Lately smaller items, gifts, and things I just wanted to build with not use for it after it was done, such as Hannah's Chest and Pennsylvania Spice chest.

Still lots on the bucket list.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got a house full of furniture so most of my projects tend to be small or decorative like the 2 mirrors in my projects. On top of that my wife is collecting mid century modern pieces and would probably get rid of what we have in favor of some of those pieces. I am slowly learning how to refinish pieces that she gets cheap because they were in rough shape. Not really something I made but I did modify an old entertainment center that was too small to hold my 65" TV. I basically took it apart and cut it in half to lower the top and turn it into a stand. I figured no one would be interested in buying it and if nothing else the materials to make one from scratch would have been pretty expensive (and I am cheap).


----------



## RichT

WARNING!

Frequency of human-bear encounters is increasing!

Hikers: please take extra precautions and wear little noisy bells on clothing to give advance warning and avoid surprising the animals. We also suggest carrying pepper spray in case of an encounter with a bear.

Be vigilant for fresh bear activity and distinguish between Black bear and Grizzly bear feces. Black bear feces are smaller and contain lots of berries and squirrel fur.

Grizzly bear poop has bells in it and smells like pepper.

Happy hiking…


----------



## CommonJoe

You guys buy furniture? You should check out craigslist free section, couches come up all the time. Just put fabric over the worn parts. Note to self, no bells when hiking.


----------



## pottz

> WARNING!
> 
> Frequency of human-bear encounters is increasing!
> 
> Hikers: please take extra precautions and wear little noisy bells on clothing to give advance warning and avoid surprising the animals. We also suggest carrying pepper spray in case of an encounter with a bear.
> 
> Be vigilant for fresh bear activity and distinguish between Black bear and Grizzly bear feces. Black bear feces are smaller and contain lots of berries and squirrel fur.
> 
> Grizzly bear poop has bells in it and smells like pepper.
> 
> Happy hiking…
> 
> - Rich


LMAO!


----------



## moke

Petey--
Going to take the machisnist box up to the shop today…..try a cleaning…etc…. 
I always thought it was black metal that is armoured around a gerstner box, but I think it may have come this way upon inspection….first it is not black, its a really dark olive drab….and its really fitted very tightly and well. While he was never in the war, he would have bought this during WW2….and late in the war he apprenticed in a defense plant. He was German, born in Berlin, and he went to LA to learn to be a machinist, but they would not hire him as he was German. He could not enlist as he had an arm that he could only straighten about 80%...so he joined LAPD. Than later, maybe even after the war he became an apprentice. So maybe he bought one there?

I was just kidding about her buying furniture…hey she saved for it, who am I to rain on her parade. I have some cash set aside too. I want a Voyager and I have a Rockler DP table and fence…...many xmas's ago I got both the DP table and BS table. The BS table does have a sliding pin in it for round cuts, and a fence, but other than that it is just so so…I took it off and use a Kreg BS fence…..but the DP table is very well done…I like it, so I would stick with it. I also use forstner bits a lot, so I am always slowing it down and speeding it up….


----------



## pottz

im like petey ive never changed the speed on my press yet,i just work with the speed it's set at.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Todays work Epe end tables (production). Six tables top will be 21" long by 9" wide, will be 21" high. 24 legs about 2×2 square when done



















About 3 hrs work in this so far.

Alot of sanding is in my future.

Tested negative. Wife feeling better. Spewing covid all over the place. Then I send her back to her room.


----------



## moke

Petey--
Here is the tool box….


















I have begun to clean and refirb…I started with the top three drawers on the right.


----------



## pottz

> Petey--
> Here is the tool box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun to clean and refirb…I started with the top three drawers on the right.
> 
> - moke


THATS A GEM MIKE!!!! clean it up a nd cherish it buddy,


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that box is a classic nice score Mike :<))))))


----------



## pottz

well we are back from a day at our fav restaurant with what he he calls,triple b romp and stomp !!!! bbq,blues and boubon !!! so for 50 bucks you get a live band all the bourbon,wine or beer you want,plus the bbq ! in todays world a damn good deal !!! i just hope ill make it to work ok ?


----------



## corelz125

That was worth saving Mike. Thats a good looking box.


----------



## moke

Thank you guys….I am going to fix it up for sure. It will sit in a place of honor in my shop….I have some tools of my Dad;s that will go in it…..I just have to figure where. My places of honor is running out…..I can not believe that I have 1000 sq ft and its getting full!

Corelz--I'm using a variation of your cleaning method….I am not using steel wool but a SS brush to get into the grain. It works good with your Murphy's idea…it keeps it in better shape….I am then coming back with Howards with bees wax to hold that look…..That odd sized center drawer is made to hold a machinist's digest….I need to find an antique version…..Also I said I had worked on the drawers on the right….it was drawers on the left…..

Petey…the epe tables are going to be great….if they come out half as good as that table did you'll have it made. 
Hope your wife is doing ok…...That stuff seems to leave quickly, but rob you of your stamina.

Pottzy--Bourbon is not good to me….I would be on Stage naked dancing…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like fun pottz.

Definitely a classic Mike


----------



## pottz

it was a killer day patio peeps !. im wiped out and getting ready for bed and the horrible wake up at 4:15 am tomorrow !!! life is not fair. retirement…......where the hell are you….............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Petey--
> Here is the tool box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun to clean and refirb…I started with the top three drawers on the right.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Wow! Moke that is a treasure! I don't think its Gerstner, or maybe a custom Gerstner. Any markings from the maker?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

That could be a "Style 52" Gerstner chest

Check this out
https://Gerstnerusa.com click on Toolbox identifier. Restoration supplies, restoration videos etc

cool stuff!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's nice getting together with family, less so that it requires a death to make it happen. Grandma looks peaceful if a but perturbed. Paperwork is moving along but clumsily, anyone with an out of state POA needs to know what they're in for, little can be accomplished without a death certificate. There's been nothing argued over, everything has been very well spelled out. The only thing I have to worry about is if I want Grandma's Grand Marquis to replace my wife's car which she was surprisingly pleased with the ride, 2+' longer, not so much.


----------



## moke

Thank you Petey…I emailed the photos to Gerstner, we'll see if it is…I am starting to wonder. Thank you for doing research…we'll see what they say…but they did say on the #52 page more than a dozen companies made them in the past.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like everything is going smooth for you Yeti and everyone is getting a long. Its nice when it works out like that.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Thank you Petey…I emailed the photos to Gerstner, we ll see if it is…I am starting to wonder. Thank you for doing research…we ll see what they say…but they did say on the #52 page more than a dozen companies made them in the past.
> 
> - moke


Glad to help. Family hair looms (tools) get me focused. No one wants mine. I'm happy you have your dad's.

Course I will push you to do it justice! 

I am interested to hear what Gerstner has to say. I have not seen the covering before of the outside of your tool chest. What is it?


----------



## moke

> Thank you Petey…I emailed the photos to Gerstner, we ll see if it is…I am starting to wonder. Thank you for doing research…we ll see what they say…but they did say on the #52 page more than a dozen companies made them in the past.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Glad to help. Family hair looms (tools) get me focused. No one wants mine. I m happy you have your dad s.
> 
> Course I will push you to do it justice!
> 
> I am interested to hear what Gerstner has to say. I have not seen the covering before of the outside of your tool chest. What is it?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It's sheet metal. I wondered if that was something he did, put it looks extremely well done and the clasps are still riveted on…..Like I said I wonder if that wasn't some defense plant thing in co operation with the government…


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I have covid.

Feels like a bad cold.

I will test myself later.

If it doesn't get worse, I can still function.

Arrrrgh!


----------



## corelz125

It started with my nephew last month. He brought it home from camp. Spread through my sister's house then to my parents. Everyone was run down for some time but got over it. They're all vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Petey. When I had it, it was the same - like a bad cold. I could function fine and was able to work (from home). The long-term was worse than the short term for me. It was over a year before I regained my sense of smell and for a couple of months I felt like I had just put in 12 hours on a chain gang. From what I understand though, the current variant is much less intense for most people.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well I do have covid.

I just checked my sense of smell, it's ok.

I may do a little work in the shop today.


----------



## HokieKen

Hope it comes and goes with ease Petey!


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Hope it comes and goes with ease Petey!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thank you Ken


----------



## 1thumb

> It started with my nephew last month. He brought it home from camp. Spread through my sister s house then to my parents. Everyone was run down for some time but got over it. They re all vaccinated and boosted.
> 
> - corelz125


Vaccinated and boosted but still caught it?


----------



## 1thumb

> It started with my nephew last month. He brought it home from camp. Spread through my sister s house then to my parents. Everyone was run down for some time but got over it. They re all vaccinated and boosted.
> 
> - corelz125


Vaccinated and boosted but still caught it?


----------



## pottz

i think weve had more people get it at my work now than when it first started.like petey most have had mild symptoms like a cold.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Take care of the wife and yourself. Hope it is mild and over quick.


----------



## Lazyman

Get better Petey. My friends who are vaccinated but got it afterwards all had mild cases with no obvious long term affects.

My daughter is an ICU nurse and says that after the vaccines had some time to get widely distributed, nearly all of the patients that wind up in the ICU with COVID are either not vaccinated or are vaccinated but have other significant health issues that make their complications from any disease more severe or life threatening than they would be for otherwise healthy people. BTW, Even though my daughter literally treats COVID patients every day she works, she has not gotten it herself. Some of her coworkers on the other hand got it (pre-vaccine) because they refused to use masks away from work. For me that is proof that proper use of masks and the vaccines work.


----------



## moke

Sorry to hear that Petey….lay low…eat more than usual and rest….there is a lot of good history documentaries on Netflix…..your shop will be there when you fell better. Your body only heals at rest. We had it in January. It was like a light cold for me, but it robbed me of strength for 2 or 3 weeks beyond the cold being gone. Covid was serious because it attacks your breathing…the nurse I live with tells me there are very few viruses that do that. I also got a cough that seem to hang on forever. I took that NyQuil night time…you sleep well with it! My Dad always took a shot or two of Black Velvet before bed….that sounds better!


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Sorry to hear that Petey….lay low…eat more than usual and rest….there is a lot of good history documentaries on Netflix…..your shop will be there when you fell better. Your body only heals at rest. We had it in January. It was like a light cold for me, but it robbed me of strength for 2 or 3 weeks beyond the cold being gone. Covid was serious because it attacks your breathing…the nurse I live with tells me there are very few viruses that do that. I also got a cough that seem to hang on forever. I took that NyQuil night time…you sleep well with it! My Dad always took a shot or two of Black Velvet before bed….that sounds better!
> 
> - moke


Thanks all, I feel pretty good. Worked in the shop on and off for about 1 1/2 hrs. Little cough, runny nose. resting now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

be well Petey no need to rush :<)))))


----------



## moke

Hey Petey….
I just got word from Gerstner, and that is not one of their boxes…they do not who made it….back to the drawing board.


----------



## corelz125

Petey if you have the energy to get up and do some work in the shop go for it. Keeping active helps fight it off. I got it in the beginning of it. I have long term issues. My smell never came back 100% and i feel like I get winded a little faster now. Being vaccinated and boosted doesnt make you immune from it. It just makes it less severe.


----------



## 987Ron

> Petey if you have the energy to get up and do some work in the shop go for it. Keeping active helps fight it off. I got it in the beginning of it. I have long term issues. My smell never came back 100% and i feel like I get winded a little faster now. Being vaccinated and boosted doesnt make you immune from it. It just makes it less severe.
> 
> - corelz125


Same symptoms as old age, smell is not 100%, also hearing is not 100% and I get winded easily if I do to much. How will I know if I have covid? Been vaccinated and boosted, maybe I have a long lasting covid. Hmmmmm. Nope just old. Well better from being old than having covid. Ha


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys I was vaxed 2x and boosted 2x

Last night very sore throat, achy, chills.

got up at 430 to take the dawgs out then back in bed. slept to 830.

Hope it does not get worse!

Wife is feeling bettter


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Guys I was vaxed 2x and boosted 2x
> 
> Last night very sore throat, achy, chills.
> 
> got up at 430 to take the dawgs out then back in bed. slept to 830.
> 
> Hope it does not get worse!
> 
> Wife is feeling bettter
> 
> - Peteybadboy


rest is probably the best :<)))


----------



## pottz

> Guys I was vaxed 2x and boosted 2x
> 
> Last night very sore throat, achy, chills.
> 
> got up at 430 to take the dawgs out then back in bed. slept to 830.
> 
> Hope it does not get worse!
> 
> Wife is feeling bettter
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> rest is probably the best :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 take it easy.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd let the dawgs take themselves out at 4:30. Or diaper 'em ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I d let the dawgs take themselves out at 4:30. Or diaper em ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha Ken! I would except the Gators, Bobcats, Coyotes and Cain toads call all kill dogs!

Wife will have dog duty for the next few days. She is much better.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad the wife is on the mend Petey  We have coyotes and bobcats here but we don't have to worry about gaters or cain toads. There is the occasional scrape with black bears though. Luckily I don't have dogs anyway so it's not a concern for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey if you have the energy to get up and do some work in the shop go for it. Keeping active helps fight it off. I got it in the beginning of it. I have long term issues. My smell never came back 100% and i feel like I get winded a little faster now. Being vaccinated and boosted doesnt make you immune from it. It just makes it less severe.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Same symptoms as old age, smell is not 100%, also hearing is not 100% and I get winded easily if I do to much. How will I know if I have covid? Been vaccinated and boosted, maybe I have a long lasting covid. Hmmmmm. Nope just old. Well better from being old than having covid. Ha
> 
> - 987Ron


I got it b4 vaccines and boosters. I felt a little odd. I only had 3 days left in isolation when I got positive results ) My immune system controlled it so well my bride did not get it. Glad you have a mild case, Petey. You may not know it you have it, Ron. If they had not opened a drive-through tet station locally I never would have known. The lady who infected me's husband almost died ;(( The rest of her family had mild cases.


----------



## corelz125

Ha the hearing isnt what it used to be either Ron or the eyesight. I know that wasnt from covid though


----------



## pottz

> Ha the hearing isnt what it used to be either Ron or the eyesight. I know that wasnt from covid though
> 
> - corelz125


WHAT !!!! IS THAT YOU CORELZ ? HELLOOOOOO !!!!!! damn kids never answer @#$#


----------



## corelz125

Two Blondes, living in Kansas, were sitting on a bench one evening, one asked the other.

"What do you think is farther, Florida or the moon?"

The other blonde gives her a puzzled look and replies,

"Helloooooooooooooooooooo Can you see Florida?


> ?


!!!!!!"


----------



## pottz

> Two Blondes, living in Kansas, were sitting on a bench one evening, one asked the other.
> 
> "What do you think is farther, Florida or the moon?"
> 
> The other blonde gives her a puzzled look and replies,
> 
> "Helloooooooooooooooooooo Can you see Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
Click to expand...

 ;-)) you wont get this on another forum.thats right corelz is under contract with pottz patio only,and trust me he didn't come cheap ! hey bud light has gone up too !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well still feel very sick. Sore throat pain goes into the ears, coughing a lot to. Hot tee w honey 130 now 4am helps

Ken can't imagine what you went through


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Any advice I gave would be guess work at best, but take it easy, and read a good book or something to take your mind off the problems. Wors for me for short periods. 
Anyway the best to you and wife for recovery. Get out that old putter or several and practice on the carpet.

Up early and doing very little today. Waiting on some hardware from Etsy.

Safety Issue: I have prescription safety glasses for the shop, same as the non safety ones I wear. I do not spend long hours in the shop, usually two or three at a time. I usually forget to put on the safety glasses, to concentrated on what I am going to do. 
Thinking of a hanger or shelf on or above the light light switch to help remember to swap glasses.

How do you handle the two sets of glasses? Has to be simple to use. Saw one person who hangs an old sock over the light switch with the glasses in them, puts his regular glasses in the sock to keep them dust free. A bit involved to get a pair out and a pair in each time for me.

Maybe just wear the safety glasses all the time, they are a slight bit heavier.

Just curious.

Cloudy, very slight mist, 75 out. Very still. Have a good day.


----------



## HokieKen

> ....
> Safety Issue: I have prescription safety glasses for the shop, same as the non safety ones I wear. I do not spend long hours in the shop, usually two or three at a time. I usually forget to put on the safety glasses, to concentrated on what I am going to do.
> Thinking of a hanger or shelf on or above the light light switch to help remember to swap glasses.
> 
> How do you handle the two sets of glasses? Has to be simple to use. Saw one person who hangs an old sock over the light switch with the glasses in them, puts his regular glasses in the sock to keep them dust free. A bit involved to get a pair out and a pair in each time for me.
> ...
> 
> - 987Ron


I feel your pain Ron. I have prescription safety glasses too. But they aren't as comfortable as my regular glasses and they are basically bifocals instead of having the continuous change over the full lens like my regular glasses. So for those reasons, I rarely wear them. I have found I much prefer these:









I have a pair on my desk at work and a pair on my workbench at home. I just put them over my regular glasses and until the get scratched or scuffed, I can see fine with them. I like them so well that even though my employer will pay for me to get a pair of prescription safety glasses each year, I haven't gotten them for the past 2 or 3 years because they just sit in my desk drawer.

Just some food for thought


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WONDER how they got this picture of me :<)))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wore safety lens full-time. Added side pieces when required. Eye guy told me they lose their safety rating after a couple of years.


----------



## pottz

> WONDER how they got this picture of me :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


funny thats what i use the top step for myself !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hell they always say not a step it must say belly rester :<)))))))


----------



## corelz125

Who needs safety glasses just do the osha squint.


----------



## corelz125

That top step also makes a good seat.


----------



## CommonJoe

I'm getting too old for the top step. I will park my butt on it though.


----------



## RichT

I like my platform ladders. They keep tools at waist level.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Out of bed this morning. Threw my back out coughing. (yes you can do that), I have got to keep moving so I don't stiffen up.

Covid still here but one day at a time and I hope to be out of the woods.

Feeling a bit better


----------



## 987Ron

petey: Good to hear you are a bit better, keep at it.

National Dog day: We are dog sitting Uncle Dickens the DIL's corgi. He is uncle to daughter's corgi. Big day for both dogs. Already blew off the patio of chewed up pine cones.

Have a great day, wag your tail.


----------



## moke

> Have a great day, wag your tail.
> 
> - 987Ron


Awesome advice…too much growling in this world…


----------



## 987Ron

> Have a great day, wag your tail.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ...too much growling in this world…
> 
> - moke


I agree totally Mike. Plus be careful of any humor you might say as it will definitely be mis-understood.

Read where the rings around Saturn are diminishing. Bet the cause is all the battery powered cars and tools causing a magnetic pull. We are polluting Saturn Get rid of those batteries, SAVE SATURN.

Going to be like the dogs, I barked at something so now its time to take a nap.


----------



## Peteybadboy

New s/w for lumberjocks coming. I do hope it works out.

Moved some stuff around in the shop today. At lease I got out there.

So my good friend Gary bought a home down here. (they were in a condo), Gary was relentless helping me move my shop. You know I will help them out. I did put up crown molding in his condo, and a few other things.

We are planning to go to Italy on the 6th with them. (Gary in 2nd gen. Italian, and never been out of the country) We will visit his family too.

Moke, I think it is ok that your dad's chest in not a Gerstner. Do you think he made it?

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## MSquared

S/W??


----------



## pottz

> S/W??
> 
> - MSquared


maybe, sexy woman !!!


----------



## pottz

attention patio people,keebler has just started a knife swap so anyone interested sign up.if youve never done a swap i can just say there a ton of fun.ill be posting my beerbq swap projects in a couple weeks as that one is wrapping up.i know many are intimidated to do it but the guys that ive done them with are the best people on LJ'S…....well except maybe kenny,who i still question his motives.i think he just does it for the beer ?


----------



## corelz125

Kenny is on all the swaps. He might be reswapping then with every swap hes on. He'll probably end up sending something back to the person who made it to begin with.


----------



## corelz125

Thoseplatform ladders arent bad. Theyre nice and sturdy and give you a nice area to stand on. Even though I have been tempted to stand on the top rail once or twice they make it where you realize its not a good idea.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny is on all the swaps. He might be reswapping then with every swap hes on. He ll probably end up sending something back to the person who made it to begin with.
> 
> - corelz125


lol-yeah he's a regular for sure,but for a good reason buddy,because it's damn fun. maybe you wanna find out for yourself. you wont find a better bunch of guys to hang out with. i was hesitant myself,worried i wouldn't be able to match up ! i was warmly welcomed day one,and that should tell you how cool they are.hell very few welcome me-lol.


----------



## pottz

patio people wake up and park your walkers !!!!!! it's friday night kids ! time to party guys ! just finished up with dinner.i made fish and chips.alaskan cod in a beer batter. one of my best i can say.with homemade tartar sauce. please never buy that stuff in a jar from the market,it's just too easy to make it fresh,and better ! now get your asses talkin and crank up the radio.i got john mellencamp rockin it right now !


----------



## pottz

hey joe…...i like your style ! you might wanna check out my friend,rich.i think you would get along with him quite well ?


----------



## RichT

> I knew you had experience with that. Yeah, I get along with Rich, ..... most of the time
> 
> - CommonJoe


Yeah Joe's OK when he behaves himself.


----------



## pottz

> I knew you had experience with that. Yeah, I get along with Rich, ..... most of the time
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Yeah Joe s OK when he behaves himself.
> 
> - Rich


yeah for a "new" guy he's a little aggressive !!!! maybe we need to settle him down a bit rich ?


----------



## CommonJoe

> I knew you had experience with that. Yeah, I get along with Rich, ..... most of the time
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Yeah Joe s OK when he behaves himself.
> 
> - Rich


What are you talking about, I'm always on my best behavior. It's everybody else that's wrong. hehehe


----------



## pottz

> I knew you had experience with that. Yeah, I get along with Rich, ..... most of the time
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Yeah Joe s OK when he behaves himself.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> What are you talking about, I m always on my best behavior. It s everybody else that s wrong. hehehe
> 
> - CommonJoe


i agree joe ! me too ….......


----------



## CommonJoe

> damn this thread has too many old [email protected]#ks that go to bed too early
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, my friend. LJ, not just the Patio, goes dead early. I check the Pulse page until at least 11pm. It s dead.
> 
> I get scrappy late at night and start looking for a good argument, but they are no where to be found.
> 
> - Rich


How does it go, a good fight is hard to find, or a hard fight is good to find? IDK, something like that she said.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a long day I'm headed for the sack.


----------



## RichT

> How does it go, a good fight is hard to find, or a hard fight is good to find? IDK, something like that she said.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Indubitably.


----------



## pottz

hey you kids know im always up for a good…...or even a crappy fight-lol !! goodnight all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thoseplatform ladders arent bad. Theyre nice and sturdy and give you a nice area to stand on. Even though I have been tempted to stand on the top rail once or twice they make it where you realize its not a good idea.
> 
> - corelz125


I started my apprenticeship before OSHA. The first job I was walking steel beams 40 feet high with bundles of conduit on my shoulder. I was told there was not a piece of steel higher than 49 feet in the plant because high time started at 50 feet which paid 1.5x. The double bubble started at 80 feet ) My foreman told me he did most of the high work on the Space Needle because nobody else would.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> S/W??
> 
> - MSquared


Software


----------



## corelz125

I'm in one swap. It started now and have to be done by Christmas. I still haven't started. Don't have too much free time these days. Not many days off this summer.


----------



## Lazyman

> rich wake up dude i know your still awake ! damn it s a bitch we have no wast coast people.so after 9pm we might as well call it a night ?
> 
> - pottz


I am glad I didn't stay up of that conversation.  You guys remind me of the vultures from Disney's Jungle Book (first minute and a half). "What we gonna do. I don't know. What you wanna do? ...". And that reminded me of a cartoon I saw years ago where some vultures were sitting in a tree and one turns to the other and says: "Patience hell! Let's kill something".


----------



## 987Ron

A morning hello. The time difference W. Coast to E. Coast is the limiter on late night or early morning posts for sure.. Plus as an old codger I get sleepy about 9pm EDT Brain shuts down if I stayed up, my posts would be trivial and boring at best. Eyes fogged over, head drooping, etc.

Now 8 am up and alert for an old codger, coffee in hand and thinking what am I going to tackle today. 
Wife will have a chore or two I am sure.

Ever get one of those "Please remind me to do xxxx.yyyy" And if you don't remember or just didn't remind her you get "If you had only reminded me I would have been able to xxxx..yyyy" Now its your fault.

Life is cruel. but enjoyable. Time for a coffee cup refill.


----------



## OzarkJim

Central time zone here so I hit it between the coasts LOL.

Amazed that Rockler has come out with a product almost immediately after I was thinking about creating it myself. They started offering a Pneumatic clamping system. The concept of course isn't new as folks here directed me to commercial versions. But this is a more reasonably priced and adaptable version. Since we will have air at all our workstations and assembly tables this looks like a viable option in our shop. I could see it used on an assembly table with a tilting top plus angle iron fence for face frame assembly. Anyone on here have something like that, would like to see pictures.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Several years ago, I crashed my big rig into a very expensive automobile. The owner of the expensive automobile jumps out and confronts me and says "Give me $10,000 cash or I will beat you to a pulp!"
I replied, "Woah…wait buddy, I don't have that much money but let me call my son, he trains dolphins."
I dialed my son as he is about to speak, the owner of the expensive car, yanked the phone out of my hand and says "So you train dolphins, well your old man just hit and damaged my car, you bring me $10,000 or I'm gonna beat the heck outta him and you !"
My son answers "Okay, give me 15 minutes and I'll be there." In exactly 15 minutes my son pulls up in a Jeep. My son stepped out of the jeep and beat the hell out of the expensive car owner.
Afterwards, my son walks over to me and says "Dad, I train Navy Seals, not dolphins"

LOL :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> Several years ago, I crashed my big rig into a very expensive automobile. The owner of the expensive automobile jumps out and confronts me and says "Give me $10,000 cash or I will beat you to a pulp!"
> I replied, "Woah…wait buddy, I don't have that much money but let me call my son, he trains dolphins."
> I dialed my son as he is about to speak, the owner of the expensive car, yanked the phone out of my hand and says "So you train dolphins, well your old man just hit and damaged my car, you bring me $10,000 or I'm gonna beat the heck outta him and you !"
> My son answers "Okay, give me 15 minutes and I'll be there." In exactly 15 minutes my son pulls up in a Jeep. My son stepped out of the jeep and beat the hell out of the expensive car owner.
> Afterwards, my son walks over to me and says "Dad, I train Navy Seals, not dolphins"
> 
> LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


good one !


----------



## pottz

> I am glad I didn t stay up of that conversation.  You guys remind me of the vultures from Disney s Jungle Book (first minute and a half). "What we gonna do. I don t know. What you wanna do? ...". And that reminded me of a cartoon I saw years ago where some vultures were sitting in a tree and one turns to the other and says: "Patience hell! Let s kill something".
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Wrong thread. No buzzards here.
> 
> - Rich


LOL!


----------



## corelz125

Funny Tony. A friend of mine has quite a few road rage stories and most of them the person who starts it and makes him pull over ends up on the losing side.


----------



## corelz125

Anyone here need some thin wall pipe? They're about 27" long


----------



## CommonJoe

> Funny Tony. A friend of mine has quite a few road rage stories and most of them the person who starts it and makes him pull over ends up on the losing side.
> 
> - corelz125


My older brother had a buddy that would pull over when harassed, strap on his helmet, grab his bat and his bottle of bleach. Most smarter people would scidaddle before he got to their car. This was before they would just pull out a gun and shoot you.


----------



## pottz

> Funny Tony. A friend of mine has quite a few road rage stories and most of them the person who starts it and makes him pull over ends up on the losing side.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My older brother had a buddy that would pull over when harassed, strap on his helmet, grab his bat and his bottle of bleach. Most smarter people would scidaddle before he got to their car. This was before they would just pull out a gun and shoot you.
> 
> - CommonJoe


ha ha yeah in L.A. be careful who you flip off because they will pull out a gun and shoot your ass !!!


----------



## MSquared

NYC too! Just move along.


----------



## RichT

> ha ha yeah in L.A. be careful who you flip off because they will pull out a gun and shoot your ass !!!
> 
> - pottz


Well they say the road is a dangerous place
If you flip me off I'll get in your face
If you drive on my ass
Your foot's on the gas
And your next breath is your last

'Cause I got a bad habit.


----------



## pottz

well our friend just left so im all yours kids !!! L.A. is a beautiful place as long as you understand it.if you dont and do something stupid,yes you might die !! there is no place in the world as vibrant and diverse as socal ! hey it's not for everybody thats for sure !


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been to SF but not yet to LA, from those I know that have spent any time there, most echo your sentiments. If you go where you're likely to find trouble, you'll likely not be disappointed, but where isn't that true?

I was being cautious on another thread to make sure what I was writing wasn't misconstrued but some special snowflake came in an ruined it for everyone getting the thread shut down by doing exactly what I was trying to avoid then trying to justify it. I think Forrest Gump said it best!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn guys

I feel covid free. Lingering cough.

The cough threw out my back and that is a giant pain!

I plan to work in the shop today. Little by little.

My L.A. story. Driving a bunch from the NY office to someplace. I pull out in front of a pedestrian crossing the street. (I had a green light) Cop pulls me over, you are from NY, aren't you? I said how yes how did you know that? Cop "we let pedestrians walk across the street here".

Thank you, officer I will do that.

Trouble with that in NYC you would never move in a car.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, good to hear you doing better.
.


----------



## pottz

> I ve been to SF but not yet to LA, from those I know that have spent any time there, most echo your sentiments. If you go where you re likely to find trouble, you ll likely not be disappointed, but where isn t that true?
> 
> I was being cautious on another thread to make sure what I was writing wasn t misconstrued but some special snowflake came in an ruined it for everyone getting the thread shut down by doing exactly what I was trying to avoid then trying to justify it. I think Forrest Gump said it best!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah being it was crickets thread and the rules are no religion or politics he goes and starts preaching.so she ended that real fast.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't keep up with you fellas on the weekend! I just don't pull out my phone as often when I'm not sitting at my desk.

If I got shot every time I flipped somebody off on the road, I'd be a holy fella. I hate horns because they annoy everyone around. I prefer concentrated admonishment. And you shine your high beams in my face, you get the horn, the finger, and if there's anything handy I can throw at you as I pass, you get that too.

I don't think they teach kids that you dim your lights for oncoming cars anymore. I think some just leave high beams on all the time and probably don't even know there's another mode. Grumble grumble grumble.

/rant


----------



## CommonJoe

I used to be a flipper but it's to easy for things to go wrong. I don't want to have to shoot somebody because they got angry that I flipped them. What makes me angry is when I get flipped by a women, by herself. It doesn't make me go crazy, but they don't realize that someday they may flip off the wrong person. 
I do hear myself saying f'n idiot a lot.


----------



## OzarkJim

Pottz,

To each his own but I have driven in LA and never care to visit again! Your traffic is insane and I have driven in several other large metroplexes. Nothing compares to LA traffic at least not in the USA.

I'll take these country roads and beautiful scenic drives here in the Ozark mountains. People and culture? Only if I want to visit a city!

I have had conversations with folks before about why they live in a metro area. To date, I have not found anyone with a really good reason other than "that's where my job is located". I know millions do but I don't understand it


----------



## RichT

> I used to be a flipper but it s to easy for things to go wrong. I don t want to have to shoot somebody because they got angry that I flipped them.
> 
> - CommonJoe


That's why an armed society is a polite society.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I don't think they teach kids that you dim your lights for oncoming cars anymore. I think some just leave high beams on all the time and probably don't even know there's another mode. Grumble grumble grumble.
> 
> /rant
> 
> - HokieKen


Mom got rid of her Pathfinder for a lesbaru and it allegedly has auto-dimming lights. Dad was driving and assuming they were working correctly, well they were working but took way too long to actually dim. It was often less than 300' away when they finally worked, on a 50mph back road with a closure speed of 100+mph, 300' isn't good enough. Another solution looking for a problem or allowing people to be more lazy with the confidence that the "feature" may work, maybe.


----------



## corelz125

Petey and Marty know what it's like trying to drive in Manhattan. LA traffic is bad but there's days in Manhattan where it takes 35 mins to go 3 blocks. The Cross Bronx Expressway and the Long Islnd Expressway are anything but express.


----------



## corelz125

I'm not big with the horn. Most of the time people don't respond to it anyway. I will talk gate if you cut in front of me in the left lane and do the speed limit or less. Or even 8 miles over


----------



## 987Ron

The reason the Porsche has such good brakes is for those that seem to want to cut in front of you. One lady told me the Porsche was so small she just did not see it. Told her she was lucky I wasn't a kid on a bicycle. He would be dead.
Got a cuss word or to With any driving the old defensive mentality is the best to avoid wrecks and problems. Always suspect the other driver to do something stupid. They often do.

Driving north out of Miami in a rental car in the right lane, speed same as the rest. Car pulled up beside me honked the horn, waved a gun and was yelling something, both his and my windows were up. Slowed down he slowed down, staying beside me. Accelerated so did he, accelerated more he did also, I hit the brakes and made the exit he did not make the exit. Went accross and back the way i cam, took the first exit and found a fast food place, had a soda and calmed down. After a bit went on my way never to see the gun again. To this day have no idea what his problem with me was. Porsche Cayman S can stop from 65 mph in 98 ft. A Ford F-150 it is 150ft.

Only other incident is a pickup tailgating me relentlessly. I was in the Porsche. Curves coming up that I knew well, got the speed up to what I knew was near the limit for the curves, Made it through fine, found out later the pickup found the ditch. Wonder if he ever tried to keep up with a sports car again through some esses.

In the Porsche often get an offer to race, I do not. Sometimes it is a fun joke like the man and woman in a little Fiat smart car. Pickups are the worst.

Drive safe. Taught a few "Street Survival" classes for recently licensed teens. Driving classes on skid control, braking, car location, etc. Leaned a lot myself.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My Pathfinder had a variety of gun related stickers on the back window. NRA,
> Carry Daily, Apply Sparingly," and others. One in each corner and a Glock sticker along the top.
> 
> I never had anyone tailgate me for more than a few seconds before they dropped back.
> 
> - Rich


I saw a guy driving a Ranger with the spare tire cable lowered to the point the tire (and occasionally steel rim) were bouncing off the pavement at highway speeds. No one was tailgating him either as a quick, sporadic shower of orange sparks from beneath any vehicle has a tendency to persuade other motorists to give a wide berth.


----------



## 987Ron

Bicycle rack on the back of a SUV with one bike dangling kept drivers away. Saw that on I-20 near Augusta, GA. 
Similar to your spare tire story.


----------



## OzarkJim

Ron,
I used to get the race challenges all the time back in the day. First had a Trans Am with the big block and later a Nissan 300zx. Trans Am was a great stop light drag car but only good in a straight line. The Nissan would have given the Porshe a challenge though.

My favorite "back off" story is of the oilfield worker that welded a big pipe wrench on the rear bumper of his truck so it looked like it was about to fall off!!! NOBODY tailgated his truck for long!!!


----------



## EricFai

Driving stories are good.

I learned to drive in Michigan, had fun in the snow, tried to push the limit. There was a few ditches, but I learned how to handle a car well on slick roads. Saved me a few times with the quick reaction when the car started to spin going down the interstate. Once to a stop, pull over and catch my breath after doing a couple of 360's at 65+

Now for the funny ones, those top mounted cases that look like a coffin, seen a few of those just bouncing up an down as the car is driving down the interstate. Or two guys in a car, each having one arm out the window hanging onto a mattress or even a piece of plywood.

Joe, I catch myself saying jack-a$$ more and more on the roads today.


----------



## MSquared

Corels- Of course, you mean 'Distressway'!!


----------



## HokieKen

I had a '87 Trans Am. It had some power on the road for sure. It was my panty-dropper vehicle. I was early 20s on the mid-90s and *********************************** gals loved that damn bird on the hood ;-)

I traded it for a 89 Mazda MX-6 turbo. That damn car was fast. Not a lot off the line but once the turbo spun up and kicked in it would run away from most. I'd run it against a Porsche in that era.

If I had a time machine, I'd go back and keep both of those cars and my '76 Ford Grand Torino Elite. I wore all 3 out and let em go for little of nothing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pickups are the worst.*
> 
> Drive safe. Taught a few "Street Survival" classes for recently licensed teens. Driving classes on skid control, braking, car location, etc. Leaned a lot myself.
> 
> - 987Ron


Especially 4×4s in the snow. They go better but they don't stop any better ;(((


----------



## pottz

> I can't keep up with you fellas on the weekend! I just don't pull out my phone as often when I'm not sitting at my desk.
> 
> If I got shot every time I flipped somebody off on the road, I'd be a holy fella. I hate horns because they annoy everyone around. I prefer concentrated admonishment. And you shine your high beams in my face, you get the horn, the finger, and if there's anything handy I can throw at you as I pass, you get that too.
> 
> I don't think they teach kids that you dim your lights for oncoming cars anymore. I think some just leave high beams on all the time and probably don't even know there's another mode. Grumble grumble grumble.
> 
> /rant
> 
> - HokieKen


a horn honk in L.A. means [email protected]#k you !!!!


----------



## pottz

lots of talk today. just got back from seeing a very dear friend.a 150 mile round trip but we needed to do it.she's only 31 and goes in for a major radical surgery tuesday morning to remove several tumors and cancers.ovarian cancer that has spread everywhere.she had very few real warnings until just recently.after a short healing period she starts several rounds of chemo.prognosis…..not good !!!! they give her 3-5 years with theses procedures. she said that after cat scans and mri's her doctor came into the room with tears in her eyes…......not a good sign.her mind set is very good.we joked and talked very openly about what lies ahead. she was also engaged to our son several years ago but lost the feelings she had for him. we still are very close to her,the daughter we never got. we will prasy for her and hope the best.to sit with her today you would never guess the problems she has. she made me very proud to be her friend.she's mexican so she calls us her white mom and dad ;-)). my eyes are tearing up so im gonna end this ;-((.........


----------



## OzarkJim

a horn honk in L.A. means [email protected]#k you !!!!

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Don't ya wish they made a horn that said "ahmmmmm" as in the light is green….....


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to hear that pottz. Cancer is a nasty SOB. It can strike anyone any time with complete disregard for age or lifestyle. My FIL is in his 70s and was raised in West Virginia coal camps. He left home at 14 and learned to weld in Detroit so he wouldn't have to work the mines. Never smoked a single cigarette, pipe, cigar or anything else in his entire life. Lives here where air pollution is minimal. Has stage 4 lung cancer and COPD.

It doesn't care about fair. And a 31 year-old? No offense to anyone but if there is a god he's either less potent than he'd have you believe or he's a mean sonuvabich.


----------



## OzarkJim

> *Pickups are the worst.*
> 
> Drive safe. Taught a few "Street Survival" classes for recently licensed teens. Driving classes on skid control, braking, car location, etc. Leaned a lot myself.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Especially 4×4s in the snow. They go better but they don t stop any better ;(((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wish someone would explain that to the *********************************** teenage boys around here LOL. Every time we get a little snow or Ice you can bet one of them will be out there running twice as fast as they should.

Both our trucks are 4×4 and I have a Can Am Maverick X3 Turbo side by side. We check the secondary road conditions with the Can Am if has been really bad. If the wife has to go to work I take her in the 1 ton dually. We drive at a max of about 40mph even on the 4 lane highway. IF we have to we stay at a motel in the town where she works.

Of course, you have to understand the situation here in North Arkansas Ozark Mountains. The roads are steep and curvy. We usually only see maybe a week stretch of snow/ice BUT it usually ends up being a solid sheet of ice not snow. AND the road department is not really setup to deal with it. Best thing to do around here is just wait it out. It's not like up north where it will stick around for months.

Something else we get here that is really bad is Ice storms. Made worse by the high percentage of large Pine trees. Pines tend to accumulate a lot more ice due to their needles and when they become overloaded, they will suddenly snap (it's an awful sound). Not unusual for a crew to repair a power line drive off and have another trip break the line 10 minutes later.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry to hear that pottz. Cancer is a nasty SOB. It can strike anyone any time with complete disregard for age or lifestyle. My FIL is in his 70s and was raised in West Virginia coal camps. He left home at 14 and learned to weld in Detroit so he wouldn't have to work the mines. Never smoked a single cigarette, pipe, cigar or anything else in his entire life. Lives here where air pollution is minimal. Has stage 4 lung cancer and COPD.
> 
> It doesn't care about fair. And a 31 year-old? No offense to anyone but if there is a god he's either less potent than he'd have you believe or he's a mean sonuvabich.
> 
> - HokieKen


thank you kenny,i totally agree.sadly if she would have had the warning signs early on it could have been dealt with a lot faster.she is stage 4 right now and it's spreading rapidly ! she shared the pic's they took of the various tumors and cancers,it was not pretty pictures !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Driving my work van and towing RVs requires lots of patience. ) Every texting tailgater cuts in front to exit. The worst I ever saw was a guy in Denver with a 2 lane exit on a 4 lane freeway. He cut in front of me pulling our 5th wheel with a couple of feet of clearance. There were at least 3 semis adjacent to me on my right. He did the same to them and missed the exit signpost by less than 10 feet doing at least 60 mph ) Tightest high-speed squeeze I ever saw )

Another sports car was going fast enough that I thought he might be in Portland, OR before I got home only about 3 miles. He obviously did not have room to slam on the brakes and cut in front of the bus in front of me. I was too close to the bus but I knew it would change lanes to go to the Park n Ride. I was driving my 5,000-pound 4×4xFord with a winch bumper. The suicidal driver was no more than a couple of feet in front of me and had less clearance behind the 20,000 pound bus!


----------



## CommonJoe

> I have had conversations with folks before about why they live in a metro area. *To date, I have not found anyone with a really good reason * other than "that s where my job is located". I know millions do but I don t understand it
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Well, here's a couple.


> Of course, you have to understand the situation here in North Arkansas Ozark Mountains. The roads are steep and curvy. We usually only see maybe a week stretch of snow/ice BUT it usually ends up being a solid sheet of ice not snow. AND the road department is not really setup to deal with it. Best thing to do around here is just wait it out. It s not like up north where it will stick around for months.
> 
> Something else we get here that is really bad is Ice storms. Made worse by the high percentage of large Pine trees. Pines tend to accumulate a lot more ice due to their needles and when they become overloaded, they will suddenly snap (it s an awful sound). Not unusual for a crew to repair a power line drive off and have another trip break the line 10 minutes later.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Not to mention the beautiful year round weather, fancy eats and drinkeries, any kind of entertainment and whatever activities you want to do within small driving. Mountains and Rolling Hills, sitting on the deck and listening to the sound of the ocean. It's just a different way of life for those involved.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about the cancers.

Same here in the snow W2W. No flat streets and too many trees on the powerlines. Nobody is prepared for snow. People from the snowy areas laugh when they hear how bad a couple of inches will be. They sober up quickly and are shocked when they see heavy wet snow instead of the dry snow they have experienced with.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, we'll keep her in prayers, that is a very hard thing for family to deal with. I lost a brother 21 years ago to cancer, he was only 49.


----------



## RichT

> I have had conversations with folks before about why they live in a metro area. *To date, I have not found anyone with a really good reason * other than "that s where my job is located". I know millions do but I don t understand it
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Well, here s a couple.
> 
> [...]
> 
> - W2Woodworks
> 
> Not to mention the beautiful year round weather, fancy eats and drinkeries, any kind of entertainment and whatever activities you want to do within small driving. Mountains and Rolling Hills, sitting on the deck and listening to the sound of the ocean. It s just a different way of life for those involved.
> 
> - CommonJoe


I'm retired, so job location is not an issue. I just like it here in Tucson. I'm on a secluded two acre lot with beautiful mountain views. Food stores, restaurants, Sam's Club, Costco, Total Wine and Woodcraft are all less than 10 minutes away. It's perfect for me.

Especially Woodcraft. The owner's a friend and takes very good care of me, like inviting me to attend vendor training and events that are otherwise for employees only, sharing insider news that isn't public yet, etc. Kind of like being part of the family.

So there, now you've found someone with a really good reason other than "that's where my job is located." Does anyone else think it sounds like a good reason? I couldn't care less.

Here's the view out my back door.


----------



## pottz

thank you guys for the comments i appreciate it very much. as for the views,oh hell yeah !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have had conversations with folks before about why they live in a metro area. *To date, I have not found anyone with a really good reason * other than "that s where my job is located". I know millions do but I don t understand it
> 
> - W2Woodworks


I intended to go back to Idaho when I finished my apprenticeship. Every time I talked to the hall in Boise, a third were working, a third were unemployed, and a third were working in other states. I stayed here in WW since work was steady.

When I graduated high school I had an appointment to the Air Force Academy, an alternate to Annapolis, and an offer to take the appointment to the merchant marine. I intended to major in electrical or aeronautical engineering but leaning towards electrical because aeronautical jobs would be in metro areas ;(( My eyeglass prescription changed during the year from the preliminary to the final and was medically disqualified ;(( My first math professor had a Ph.d. on the end of his EE. He said there was not much work for engineers and it did not pay very well. That was the reason he was teaching math ;(( He advised me to get in the trade and I did ) Most engineers that talked about wages were POd about the tradesmen making more. One who lived next door when I was an apprentice designed medical equipment. He asked about apprentice wages one day. I explained the process of starting at 35% of journeymen and working up to 80% over 4 years. He never spoke to me again )

Anyways, that is how I got stuck in WW ;(( It was a nice place to live until the last few years. I apologize to my kids for raising them in this crime wave ;(( On the flip side of the coin the family farm, I was raised on disappeared within a decade or 2. All the kids who I went to school with who farmed went bankrupt except one ;((


----------



## CommonJoe

> I intended to go back to Idaho when I finished my apprenticeship. Every time I talked to the hall in Boise,
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was born in Pocotello. My mom lives with me and the wife, when she passes Boise is one of the places we are looking at moving to. love the Beauty of Idaho, and the surroundings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I intended to go back to Idaho when I finished my apprenticeship. Every time I talked to the hall in Boise,
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I was born in Pocotello. My mom lives with me and the wife, when she passes Boise is one of the places we are looking at moving to. love the Beauty of Idaho, and the surroundings.
> 
> - CommonJoe


The small town that had the schools the population doubled when the farm kids were in school ) The population of Boise was 35,000 when I came to WW. The Kingdome held twice that many for Seahawks games )


----------



## corelz125

Kenny the welding fumes are no good. It's just as bad as smoking. Welding every day all day catches up to you.


----------



## pottz

yeah im done myself,it's been a long day kids.nite all !


----------



## Cricket

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.










- Cricket


----------



## HokieKen

As far as I'm concerned, I live in the perfect place… For Me ;-) Here is southern VA we have the mountains, lakes, rivers and 4 seasons. We have mild winters and moderate summers. Spring is beautiful and in the fall the landscape is painted with colors to rival those in coastal New England towns. I have excellent bear, deer and turkey hunting all around and some of the best motorcycle rides in the country. Smallmouth and trout in the rivers, largemouth, catfish and stripers in the lakes. And musky in parts of both. If you've never hooked into a 36' musky in a kayak while navigating section of rapids you're missing out IMO. Once was enough though, I'm not sure if my boat was full of water or pee that day ;-)

Three hours east and I'm at the beach. Not that I care but my wife loves it. And the food is excellent. As is the beer. Everywhere around here  We are consistently ranked among the top places in the country for hiking and mountain biking as well as best cities to raise children in. And if you're a history buff, you could spend a year going non-stop in a 200 mile radius from here. Particularly if you like civil war stuff. If you want to see those monuments though, you better hurry up because they're slowly disappearing. (I'm not opining on that one way or the other, just an observation)

And 35 miles south of here there is one of the top 10 engineering schools in the country which is mighty nice for me  Not to mention they have a great/good/mediocre football team depending on the year but the games are always fun and the campus is gorgeous.

We're still a fairly large city though with ~100k people in Roanoke and 300k in the Roanoke Valley which includes several outlying cities and counties. But not so big that traffic is an issue unless it's a wreck on the interstate. There's lots of work, very little crime and above-average wages for skilled workers and professions requiring a degree. Somehow, our cost of living remains pretty low though. Our gas prices are consistently lower than surrounding areas/states and house prices are extremely attractive to people from more populated areas. We have all the amenities of a larger city - loads of restaurants and entertainment options as well as several museums and two civic centers that bring big ticket shows to the area.

So I guess I live in a "metro" area but I'd never know it if I didn't want to. I like to travel and see other parts of the country and the world but, barring unforeseen circumstances, coming home will always mean coming back here


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, sounds good. Simular to where I live, bit limited selection on dining out. Small community. Love it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Still positive, but feeling ok.

I have been working in the shop. A little at a time.

Maybe I will post some boring progress photos later.


----------



## CommonJoe

I think I'm moving to Virginia.


----------



## bandit571

I live in the County Seat. Major Employer in the area is Honda, and a few of their suppliers. Have all kinds of food offerings in town. We have a ski resort 10 minutes away. We have Indian Lake State Park about 15 minutes north of here.

I drive a 4cyl 2017 Chevy Equinox LT, that gets around 28-33 mpg. City has been busy, re-paving a lot of the city's streets…including the one out in front of my house. Right now it is mostly sunny, and 75 degrees outside.


----------



## pottz

> I think I m moving to Virginia.
> 
> - CommonJoe


sounds great ill go with ya-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, Since you just built me a tree house to live in, complete with zip line, I'll be moving to Roanoke. I will pay rent in beer.

As we passed through Roanoke a few weeks ago on the way up to Pennsylvania, we got to experience one of your wrecks on the interstate. It was a bad one so we diverted through town to bypass it. I almost looked up your address to stop by your house, but I figured you were at work. Plus we had another 200 miles to go before our stopping point for the day.


----------



## 987Ron

Lunch is about ready, Boars Head Weiner in a nice Chili Dog with chopped onions on top. Big glass of unsweetened ice tea. What could be better on a summer day? Same on a winter day might be as good.

May start on a box this afternoon for the odd paints, non fire hazard ones, acrylic and milk paints, and their strainer, etc. Keep me out of trouble for a bit.

Boars Head hot dog ready. later.


----------



## pottz

> Lunch is about ready, Boars Head Weiner in a nice Chili Dog with chopped onions on top. Big glass of unsweetened ice tea. What could be better on a summer day? Same on a winter day might be as good.
> 
> May start on a box this afternoon for the odd paints, non fire hazard ones, acrylic and milk paints, and their strainer, etc. Keep me out of trouble for a bit.
> 
> Boars Head hot dog ready. later.
> 
> - 987Ron


save me one ron,ill take a chili dog anyday !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* Boars Head hotdogs in natural casing is the best. Also finding the right hot dog roll is the challenge. I am from Detroit and they are known for the Detroit Coney dog…


----------



## MSquared

+1 for natural casings! Butcher had Feltman's hot dogs on sale. Delish! Talk about a Coney Dog?!! Fuggeddaboudit!! Big fan of Martin's Potato Rolls as well.


----------



## 987Ron

Besides good quality and tasting good Boars Head wieners are longer than the bun, a big plus for us carnivores. Bread is okay but meat is better. No beans in the chili by the way. Beans in chili in other things but not in chili dogs. My personal preferences. 
Chopped up wieners make great dog training treats. hot dogs, brats, knockwurst some of the good things of life. Now some people will tell you about how it is not good for you, but hey, made it to 84, not on any meds of any king, still kicking.

The wife will probably make me eat salad tonight if she sees this. But there are some left over ribs from yesterday in the fridge if she does. Sneak in later. Ha Might anyway.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete duplicate somehow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Martens potato roll I will check out.

Ron- feeding a dog Boars Head for treat$$$$ then you have a Porsche and a Caddy…


----------



## MSquared

Feltman's are long dogs too. There's a place in NJ, very old, tiny and famous, called Rutt's Hut. They serve a dog called 'The Ripper'. It's left on the griddle until it splits. Delish! I make them frequently.


----------



## 987Ron

> Martens potato roll I will check out.
> 
> Ron- feeding a dog Boars Head for treat$$$$ then you have a Porsche and a Caddy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well use the Walmart super saver brand for the dogs, they like any of them. Goes down fast. Small pieces.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potato rolls for sure. Sabrett dog for us. Now i'm hungry for one.

Spent 2 1/2 hrs in the shop today.

Sanded the tops and edges and then eased the edges w the Rockler 1/8" round over bit. Sharp edges w Epe can't have that.

Sanded 12 of the 24 legs to final (need to ease those edges tomorrow)










Final sand the tops, cut sides to size and mortis. Not sure I can do all that tomorrow.

CDC says I am not contagious even though positive. Missing some friends, but happy at home.

Kind of losing my place from time to time doing "production" work ie 6 end tales at a time. A skill I don't really have yet


----------



## corelz125

That Ipe does a number on your tools Petey. That sharp edge disappears real quick.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<)))


----------



## EricFai

Kids gona get a whipping. Funny.


----------



## pottz

good one tony !


----------



## corelz125

A little boy greeted his grandmother with a hug and said:

"I'm so happy to see you, Grandma. Now maybe Daddy will do the trick he has been promising us."

The grandmother was curious.

"What trick is that my dear?" she asked.

The little boy replied:

"I heard Daddy tell Mommy that he would climb the walls if you came to visit us again."


----------



## corelz125

Funny Tony


----------



## pottz

sorry buddy but tony beat you on that one.


----------



## MSquared

Corelz-Tony-Bwaaaaaaaa!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good one Corelz. My MIL use to drive me insane. Nothing I could to do to keep that old battle ax happy. I always kept my distance. Pretty much goes for FIL. He was a real total POS.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RichT

Wood Girl is back! Check it out. This is one of the best she's done. I love the sawdust hand prints.


----------



## MSquared

D_W-The wife and I never agree on our own versions on 'the same home'!!


----------



## MSquared

An aside…. Any of you folks go on 'Next Door Digest' in your areas?


----------



## Peteybadboy

> An aside…. Any of you folks go on Next Door Digest in your areas?
> 
> - MSquared


I think I had that on my phone, but the police get access to all your contacts (I might remember that wrong) I think it's just called "Nextdoor"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M2-* we have NextDoor here and it tells and shares news about your neighborhood. A lot of people don't realize what is going on around them…


----------



## RichT

> An aside…. Any of you folks go on Next Door Digest in your areas?
> 
> - MSquared


I have an account. It's like pretty much every other forum on the net. Some of it is useful but most of it is dumb. Like people putting up rants about cars driving too fast on their street.

It does seem to be a good site for reuniting missing pets with their owners.


----------



## pottz

i was on nextdoor a few years back,but as you guys know me i got into a battle with a dude in another neighborhood and the admin locked me lout.she pm'd me the next day and said if i would keep it cool i could resume.i said ya know this place aint for me.too many old woman gossiping about you name it,like in that pic dw posted.drove me nuts so it was no loss.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wood Girl is back! Check it out. This is one of the best she s done. I love the sawdust hand prints.
> 
> - Rich


She's using an edge sander similar to one I bought recently. When I was going to pick it up my wife asked me "why do you need that?" to which I answered to sand edges. This video could better explain what I use it for and why I need another (I had one previously but sold it when I downsized to move) to make work ready for finish more quickly. I suspect my wife wouldn't feel better about my acquisition if I showed her this, just maybe.


----------



## HokieKen

At least Wood Girl is following OSHA guidelines. No loose-fitting clothing.


----------



## RichT

> At least Wood Girl is following OSHA guidelines. No loose-fitting clothing.
> 
> - HokieKen


Good one, Kenny.


----------



## pottz

> At least Wood Girl is following OSHA guidelines. No loose-fitting clothing.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah but no safety glasses.i think norm would have to give her a talkin to ! she hilarious !


----------



## RichT

> At least Wood Girl is following OSHA guidelines. No loose-fitting clothing.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> yeah but no safety glasses.i think norm would have to give her a talkin to ! she hilarious !
> 
> - pottz


I'm in awe of the lumber in that shop. This video doesn't show as much of it as some others, but it's mind blowing.


----------



## pottz

rich check out pic's of george nakashimas wood barns,the walnut he accumulated before he died was mind blowing.lets just say his daughter will never have to buy more.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*George Nakashima*










*Interesting website…*

https://nakashimawoodworkers.com/philosophy/the-grounds/

This is what I have left from my past business, sheet goods on the other side. Cherry, maple, and alder some of it rustic. Today I make smaller pieces mostly with composites…


----------



## MSquared

*Petey-*Never heard that! Doesn't matter. I stay away from folks in general except for shopping, errands, etc.. DW-Yes, that is true. 'Some' good info to be had. Like a town hall meeting on a private nature preserve that wanted to be zoned for 'glamping', open to any one who would pay! Rich- Yes, I agree! Pottz-Yep! Dale Carnegie:' 'How to win friends and influence people' .... Not so much on Nextdoor! Bwaaa! I do try to give some advise, I appreciate the plumber, electrician etc. recommendations and thank people. The bickering and whining is good entertainment when I'm in the mood. My comments there are frowned upon.


----------



## MSquared

*Petey-*Never heard that! Doesn't matter. I stay away from folks in general except for shopping, errands, etc.. DW-Yes, that is true. 'Some' good info to be had. Like a town hall meeting on a private nature preserve that wanted to be zoned for 'glamping', open to any one who would pay! Rich- Yes, I agree! Pottz-Yep! Dale Carnegie:' 'How to win friends and influence people' .... Not so much on Nextdoor! Bwaaa! I do try to give some advise, I appreciate the plumber, electrician etc. recommendations and thank people. The bickering and whining is good entertainment when I'm in the mood. My comments there are frowned upon.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wife tested negative this am. I should be in a few days.


----------



## MSquared

Whooops!!! Repeat…. somehow!?


----------



## EricFai

Petey, that's great news, prayers answers. Next is a negative test for you.


----------



## corelz125

Thats some camera placement for those videos. She was using an edge sander?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## MSquared

*DW*- Oh yes!! I know it well 'I wan to get this" I told them that it's like you want to build a house. What kind of house would you like?! .A shack or a mansion?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*M2-* There was a saying "Everybody wants a Caddilac but wants to pay small car prices"


----------



## MSquared

Yep!


----------



## MSquared

Along those lines, I had clients who drove, respectively, used Jaguar sedans Mercedes sedans, Corvettes, Posrshes,, etc., All for show. The impression was; 'Nice cars! They must be doing well and have to bod!!' Sometimes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An aside…. Any of you folks go on Next Door Digest in your areas?
> 
> - MSquared


We have it. Problem living in the state crime capital is most posts warn about shootings, robberies, home invasions, looking for stolen vehicles and tools of the trades, ;((( I wish it was just bickering and speeding cars in the neighborhood. Some say their cars have been stolen several times ;(((((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Petey, that s great news, prayers answers. Next is a negative test for you.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks Eric. I plan to test myself today.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Have that problem with my projects, and I am the contractor and the client.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. late arising to a quiet morning. Be warm and humid again, but it is the end of August. Normal.

Sign I saw "Coffee is not just a morning beverage, it is a cup of sanity" Does concentrate the thought process early in the am with where is my cup and is it perked yet. Most imported from a different continent, strange that we let ourselves get such needs or wants from an imorted product. Coffee and bananas somehow beat the delivery crisis.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have that problem with my projects, and I am the contractor and the client.
> 
> - 987Ron


ditto,at least with me doing the work i get more bang for the buck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

More drama at home. I said we're not heading north into the great salted north for Christmas to see my wife's family, as they've all been invited here and we have room for them. MIL & FIL bought a house with fewer bedrooms, farther away with less to do within walking distance for the kids and want us to come visit more (WTF?). Wife is pitching a fit because I don't want to drive a 2wd vehicle with a $55K replacement cost through salt and inclimate weather when every single one of my inlaws has an AWD or 4WD vehicle capable of hauling all members of that specific family & their luggage. Thank goodness Thanksgiving this year is with my side of the family and even if we head to Grandma's old house (soon to be my uncle's), it would only be a three hour drive vs. 10+ to the salted tundra.


----------



## CommonJoe

Good Morning Mr. Sun.
One of the brightest I have seen. My phone pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## bandit571

Traffic was being diverted today…..Seem the city police were having a SWAT Training Day…..


----------



## pottz

> Good Morning Mr. Sun.
> One of the brightest I have seen. My phone pic doesn t do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CommonJoe


spectacular joe.


----------



## MSquared

Cinematographers would be envious that you captured that shot!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Great picture Joe.

Just stopped in for a break. I'm getting al the tenons trimmed to fit. 4 down, 6 to go.


----------



## corelz125

Sure thats not bomb testing going on there and not the sun rise? Always nice when you walk out your front door and the sun rise or sunset makes you stop in your tracks and admire it


----------



## RichT

> Sure thats not bomb testing going on there and not the sun rise?
> 
> - corelz125


That's the first thing I thought too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, youse folks always talking about dinner.

I'm batching tonight enjoying warmed over grilled steak, day old spicy coldslaw and cheap beer. It don't get no better.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Still freaking positive.

Got the domino out yesterday cut mortis is all the side parts, now the legs. First a test fit.

Chiropractor today to fix my back.

Tuesday of to Italy.


----------



## 987Ron

A good morning to all. Lawn service is already at it on the grass. Beating the heat.

Corgi is alerting us to the fact of the lawn mower and edges in the yard. Bark bark bark.

Couple of errands after breakfast and some shop time.

Have a good day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Good Morning Mr. Sun.
> One of the brightest I have seen. My phone pic doesn t do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Wow


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does anyone know what happened to LeeRoyMan? Seems his handle has changed to Ofinthsnset and he has quite an eclectic group of "buddies" so to speak.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this is what happen when wife cuts grass :<)))))))


----------



## bigblockyeti

I sent him a message to see if he's still around. The stuff he showed he was working on and had drawn in sketchup looked very interesting, that's what we need more of here.


----------



## corelz125

Teacher: Kids, what does the chicken give you?

Kids: Meat!

Teacher: Very good! Now, what does the pig give you?

Kids: Bacon!

Teacher: Great! And what does the fat cow give you?

Kid: Homework!


----------



## bandit571

And, what does that Teacher give? Detention….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Incredible golf alert! Long time Manor member and employee Spencer Henry,
at the young age of 81. shot his personal best of 66 today!￼￼￼￼. Wow! 
Congratulations on A spectacular round!￼￼










something for the golf nuts here :<)))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Teacher: Kids, what does the chicken give you?
> 
> Kids: Meat!
> 
> Teacher: Very good! Now, what does the pig give you?
> 
> Kids: Bacon!
> 
> Teacher: Great! And what does the fat cow give you?
> 
> Kid: Homework!
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's some proof of slow progress. I've got some more fine tuning tomorrow.


----------



## MSquared

GR8-Nice game. Who's the babe?!


----------



## moke

> Here s some proof of slow progress. I ve got some more fine tuning tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


Congrats Bob…..looks great


----------



## moke

> this is what happen when wife cuts grass :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


When I got my new tractor, I showed my wife how to run it….she saw a larger bull snake….she jumped off with it in gear…I looked up and it was West bound running loose!, luckily that was 15 years ago and I was much faster, and it was rescued…..two yards beyond me with no fences at that time was a golf course….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> GR8-Nice game. Who s the babe?!
> 
> - MSquared


not sure :<)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> this is what happen when wife cuts grass :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> When I got my new tractor, I showed my wife how to run it….she saw a larger bull snake….she jumped off with it in gear…I looked up and it was West bound running loose!, luckily that was 15 years ago and I was much faster, and it was rescued…..two yards beyond me with no fences at that time was a golf course….
> 
> - moke


That is the first runaway tractor I heard about. Lots of runaway horses and mules )


----------



## Keebler1

She mustve been texting while mowing


----------



## bigblockyeti

Someone at Grandma & Grandpa's golf course before my time hung a dead water moccasin in a tree by the big pond, apparently it was myth it keeps additional snakes away. One of the help was mowing with the tractor pulling a 14' gang reel mower and saw it then jumped off the tractor and let it drive itself into the pond. Luckily it was an old Ford Jubiliee or close to that size so it wasn't as big of a problem as if a 6000lb 4×4 tractor really buried itself, but it was a problem nontheless. I think I'd still prefer that mess to having to fix the lineset, recharge the A/C and pray the condenser wasn't too badly damaged.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yeti we do need LeeRoy back. I will go check what he is doing.

Burly bob - that is going to be one big bench! Looks good too.

66! wow that is a low score! That will bring his handi cap way down!

I bet he shot his age or below 100's of times

I still have covid and still working on 6 end tables. I'll pics later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti we do need LeeRoy back. I will go check what he is doing.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I reached out to him, he's displeased and probably won't be coming back any time soon. He has a quite valid reason.

Hope you heal up from the far east virus, I know I've had it at least twice and it just made me a bit lethargic. From what I remember, you can test positive for while after you're no longer sick or contagious?


----------



## HokieKen

The latest guidance here at work for this latest strain of Covid is if you get it, you have to wear a mask for a week. Don't even have to stay home anymore.

Too bad about LRM, I enjoyed his contributions.


----------



## Lazyman

Tell LRM that his fans miss him. It is nice seeing how a pro does things.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like LRM's profile is gone as well as anything he has ever posted?


----------



## 987Ron

Always enjoyed and appreciated LRM work and comments. Not having him post is a loss.

Up and about this fine Friday. Coffee before and after breakfast. Cup of sanity. No real plans for the day. 
Saw the mitered dove tail in YRTi's Sashimono box he posted and may have to try one on some scrap. looked it up, Fine Woodworking has an article on the joint. Then again Kreg if I get lazy. Nope no Kreg for a fine box like YETi's box.

Does Leigh made a jig for a mitered dove tail? Doubt it. Just curioous.

Have a great day.


----------



## pottz

in a way i think he'll always be with us in spirit !


----------



## RichT

> in a way i think he ll always be with us in spirit !
> 
> - pottz


Funny you should say that. I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I'm still around! (Flesh and Spirit)

Thanks for all the kind words. 
Posting and the host need to be on a 2 way street. 
It didn't seem to be that way to me, so I won't come back to contribute any more content.
I always did enjoy sharing and having your all support,
Thanks


----------



## BurlyBob

So what got hurt the worst? The tractor or the AC?

Big day at our house, 44th anniversary. Only thing I can think of to get her is Roses and campaign. Guess it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burly Bob,

We exchange cards. Congrats on 44.

BTW I have been in the shop working the last few days. 6 Epe end tables. Got all the legs done, sanded, mortis etc.

Base sides done too. Starting the glue ups.

Good to hear from LeeRoyMan.

Ken, CDC says I am not contagious at this stage. Keeping my distance just in case.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Epe end table one of six. Take off on Shaker. It looks chunky to me. But it is for outside.

Seems simple but the Rockler 1/8" round over bit, makes a big difference. Epe can have VERY sharp edges. with the round over you want to touch it. (mho)

It needs "something" but will serve the purpose for the Lani. (patio) When the six tables are grouped into 3 or 6 together it becomes a coffee table. I need to sleep on the "something"

When I hit it with finish it will pop brown.

Height 22" top is 21" long by 9" wide. Just enough for two cocktails between chairs


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Petey.


----------



## EricFai

That looks really nice Petey. Great outdoor furniture.


----------



## RichT

> It looks chunky to me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful work, but I agree. The legs seem thick for the overall dimensions. Also, having the taper on the outside of the legs throws me off. Maybe it's just me, but I've always preferred them on the inside. It gives a lighter look, and in the case of tables that narrow, would enhance the stability (tendency to tip sideways) due the wider footprint.

Getting that nice of a fit in the joinery with ipe is a feat in itself. Awesome work.


----------



## pottz

sounds like it's party time boys ?


----------



## corelz125

The legs are kind of heavy looking Petey but it matches with the top. Ipe is a pita to work.


----------



## Keebler1

Would a lower shelf help with the look?


----------



## pottz

> Would a lower shelf help with the look?
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah i think so.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I gotta be honest, I like thick, strong legs.


----------



## pottz

> I gotta be honest, I like thick, strong legs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


you german yeti ?


----------



## CommonJoe

Nice Petey. My rendering didn't come out exactly like I wanted, but maybe adding a cross brace like shown, but play with actual positioning to make the proportions right.


----------



## pottz

you dot wanna know bud.it's a long story !


----------



## Peteybadboy

> It looks chunky to me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Beautiful work, but I agree. The legs seem thick for the overall dimensions. Also, having the taper on the outside of the legs throws me off. Maybe it s just me, but I ve always preferred them on the inside. It gives a lighter look, and in the case of tables that narrow, would enhance the stability (tendency to tip sideways) due the wider footprint.
> 
> Getting that nice of a fit in the joinery with ipe is a feat in itself. Awesome work.
> 
> - Rich


Rich "Chunky" is what I thought too. It's outside furniture so I built it w thicker legs for the size of the table.

Never thought of tapers inside or outside. It's just the way I have done it. Good observation. Ipe right.


----------



## 987Ron

A nice Saturday here. Grandkids and the Grandson's fiancee, Granddaughter'ss husband to be are all here for the weekend. Have yet to meet the Grandson's fiancee. Here she is a nice looking woman. Works in AI as does the Grandson. Has overhaulded his appt and it now looks like a home instead of a dump. 
Met the Granddaughter's husband to be, teaches Latin and Greek. Nice guy,

Thank goodness they are all staying at the son's and DIL's. Only 4 blocks away.

Have a great weekend. Enjoy


----------



## pottz

morning is starting out nice and hot,supposed to be upper 90's today and over 100 tomorrow.not gonna get much done this long weekend.my beer swap project and beer is on some postal truck so i cant get to enjoy that either.was supposed to be delivered thursday but im told they have a shortage of carriers so everything is backed up !


----------



## Keebler1

I went out to my resin printer this morning and found that a 17 hr print failed because I am an idiot and had it oriented wrong. But I did get some wood glued up for the knife swap


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I went out to my resin printer this morning and found that a 17 hr print failed because I am an idiot and had it oriented wrong. But I did get some wood glued up for the knife swap
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler,

Post a pic of that printer - please


----------



## BurlyBob

Proof of progress. First dry fit of base into bench top, albeit upside down.I'm thinking I'm past the halfway mark.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

Oh my. That tool box is an amazing piece. I am glad I stopped by the patio to see what was up and to let you know there are about 29 games left in the season and the Mariners are still in the hunt. I had to look outside to see if pigs were flying because some is twisted in the cosmos.

Thunder is abound at the French Goat Bar and Drill tonight.


----------



## Keebler1

Petey here are my printers sorry it took so long jist got home from work

The resin printer









Wash cure station









And my 2 fdm printers. The prusa needs a nozzle and I am currently working on getting the ender 3 pro running


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Bob.


----------



## DevinT

It's that time of year again. I just got the "no more tools" from the spouse.

What tipped the scale this time?

Coffee grinder.

"We don't need a coffee grinder! Why did you buy a coffee grinder?"

"I need a coffee grinder."

"What ever for? We don't grind coffee."

(mumble mumble) wood finish (mumble)

"No more tools."

Busted.


----------



## Keebler1

Devin you joining the knife swap


----------



## EricFai

But a coffee grinders is a kitchen appliance.


----------



## DevinT

Probably won't want to use it in the kitchen after I shove wood shavings and sawdust into it.

Probably won't be joining the knife swap. Building out my kerfing plane finally. With everything else going on, that's enough on my plate for now.


----------



## RichT

> Probably won't want to use it in the kitchen after I shove wood shavings and sawdust into it.
> 
> - DevinT


Back before I got into doing hard fills, I used a coffee grinder to powder wood shavings to add to glue as a filler.


----------



## EricFai

Wood shavings and saw dust?


----------



## splintergroup

Great for button shellac!


----------



## DevinT

Yes, for what Rich says, filling pores


----------



## pottz

> Proof of progress. First dry fit of base into bench top, albeit upside down.I m thinking I m past the halfway mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


it's gettin there bob,lookin real good buddy.


----------



## pottz

> It's that time of year again. I just got the "no more tools" from the spouse.
> 
> What tipped the scale this time?
> 
> Coffee grinder.
> 
> "We don't need a coffee grinder! Why did you buy a coffee grinder?"
> 
> "I need a coffee grinder."
> 
> "What ever for? We don't grind coffee."
> 
> (mumble mumble) wood finish (mumble)
> 
> "No more tools."
> 
> Busted.
> 
> - DevinT


so figure out how to use a coffee grinder in the shop ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Probably won't want to use it in the kitchen after I shove wood shavings and sawdust into it.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Back before I got into doing hard fills, I used a coffee grinder to powder wood shavings to add to glue as a filler.
> 
> - Rich


the duck saves sawdust from various woods in containers so when he needs a filler he's ready. ive actually thought of doing that myself.


----------



## DevinT

Hmmm, tupperware, that's what I need! Better than bags and boxes


----------



## RichT

> the duck saves sawdust from various woods in containers so when he needs a filler he s ready. ive actually thought of doing that myself.
> 
> - pottz


Once you get some practice under your belt doing real fills, you never go back. Sawdust and glue fills will never take finish the same as regular wood. The idea with doing hard fills is to do your staining and finishing and after the first or second layer of topcoat, you do the fills to match what's there and then complete the topcoat. It's virtually invisible. I've got some spots on projects that I know I repaired, but I can't find them.


----------



## pottz

> the duck saves sawdust from various woods in containers so when he needs a filler he s ready. ive actually thought of doing that myself.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Once you get some practice under your belt doing real fills, you never go back. Sawdust and glue fills will never take finish the same as regular wood. The idea with doing hard fills is to do your staining and finishing and after the first or second layer of topcoat, you do the fills to match what s there and then complete the topcoat. It s virtually invisible. I ve got some spots on projects that I know I repaired, but I can t find them.
> 
> - Rich


i gotta look into it,my wood guy sells all that stuff.the place i go only does the best of the best in quality.the only tools he sells are festool,sawstop and mirka.he has the full line of mohawk and general finishes.


----------



## RichT

> i gotta look into it,my wood guy sells all that stuff.the place i go only does the best of the best in quality.the only tools he sells are festool,sawstop and mirka.he has the full line of mohawk and general finishes.
> 
> - pottz


For fill products I use Mohawk. They have several different types. Different fills for different applications. The only ones that take a ton of practice are the burn-in sticks, E-Z Flow and PlaneStick. Even the hard fill is easy to learn. You need a burn-in knife to melt it into the repair (a soldering iron will work too) and a scraper that they sell to level it.


----------



## CommonJoe

> For fill products I use Mohawk. They have several different types. Different fills for different applications. The only ones that take a ton of practice are the burn-in sticks, E-Z Flow and PlaneStick. Even the hard fill is easy to learn. You need a burn-in knife to melt it into the repair (a soldering iron will work too) and a scraper that they sell to level it.
> 
> - Rich


Does any of that stuff come in gallons? (you've seen my work!)


----------



## pottz

> For fill products I use Mohawk. They have several different types. Different fills for different applications. The only ones that take a ton of practice are the burn-in sticks, E-Z Flow and PlaneStick. Even the hard fill is easy to learn. You need a burn-in knife to melt it into the repair (a soldering iron will work too) and a scraper that they sell to level it.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Does any of that stuff come in gallons? (you ve seen my work!)
> 
> - CommonJoe


50 gallon drums joe ? ive seen your work and maybe the smallest amount they sell will take care of your needs !!!!


----------



## pottz

it's a"hot" saturday night of a 3 day weekend so who's gonna party and who's gonna poop out ?


----------



## 987Ron

Been partying with the family and future spouses of the grandkids. I'm pooped out. Big dinner, birthday for gandson, etc etc. lots of good food. Did I say I am pooped out. i am. Boston Butt, ribs, slaw, corn bread, Georgia Peach cobbler and home made ice cream for dessert. Stuffed and pooped.

Carry on I'm pooped. Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Been partying with the family and future spouses of the grandkids. I m pooped out. Big dinner, birthday for gandson, etc etc. lots of good food. Did I say I am pooped out. i am. Boston Butt, ribs, slaw, corn bread, Georgia Peach cobbler and home made ice cream for dessert. Stuffed and pooped.
> 
> Carry on I m pooped. Pottz
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear bud,sounds like it was a damn good time,and food !


----------



## RichT

> Does any of that stuff come in gallons? (you ve seen my work!)
> 
> - CommonJoe


There are some who need to buy bulk, but you're not one of them.


----------



## CommonJoe

Why do you think photos are always blurry and far away?


----------



## EricFai

Ron, Peach Cobbler, oh that sounds good.


----------



## CommonJoe

See what I mean.


----------



## pottz

> See what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CommonJoe


?


----------



## pottz

it's 7:20 pm on the patio and still 80 dgrees ! tomorrow will be the hottest day !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tomorrow's heat- remember to care for the pets…*


----------



## corelz125

Big poplar boards must be up to a big project


----------



## pottz

> *Tomorrow s heat- remember to care for the pets…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry my baby is well takin care of !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## DevinT




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Beautiful day here. I think I am covid free!

Burly Bob - bench looking good!

"No more tools" will not be said in this home.


----------



## Keebler1

Some days I wish Id get covid so i had a few days off work…. will know when I get home but when i checked it last night it looked like I had just enough resin left to finish the baby groot I am printing. On another note have to get a new nozzle for my ender


----------



## bandit571

On the agenda for today…









Rehab this $1 Saw file guide

Maybe sharpen a hand saw..









Maybe 2..









we'll see…


----------



## pottz

> Morning all,
> 
> Beautiful day here. I think I am covid free!
> 
> Burly Bob - bench looking good!
> 
> "No more tools" will not be said in this home.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


those words put a shiver up my spine !!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Clean-up done..









Base is primered, need to go and buy a can of Rustoleum Black

Guide for a saw file…









Adjustable for both Rake and Fleam…..


----------



## DevinT

There is an implied "for 90 days" at the end of "no more tools" ^_^


----------



## DevinT

Oh, and spouse never said anything about *making* tools ^_^


----------



## CommonJoe

If it plugs in it could be a "machine" heard nothing about not buying anymore machines.


----------



## pottz

> If it plugs in it could be a "machine" heard nothing about not buying anymore machines.
> 
> - CommonJoe


yeah, gotta use the loop holes dev ;-))


----------



## pottz

what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.


----------



## pottz




----------



## RichT

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz


Looks cool, but too pricey for my blood.


----------



## pottz

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks cool, but too pricey for my blood.
> 
> - Rich


ditto, as much as i use hand planes i have better use of the money.


----------



## Keebler1

Baby groot. Fresh off the printer and out of the cleaner. Need to pull supports, cure and paint


----------



## bandit571

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz


My hands hurt just looking at it….knob reminds me of those plastic ones that Great Neck used on their planes…pass.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I was just drooling over this plane


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ipe oil on the bases. Because it was way faster.

GF satin on the tops for drink protection. Needs bottom coat and top coat #2.

Almost done.


----------



## BurlyBob

Potts, that plane might be a steal for you if it comes with free shipping!


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## RichT

> - Peteybadboy


I love that color. Great looking finish too.


----------



## pottz

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz I was just drooling over this plane
> 
> - Peteybadboy


it is a work of art i must say.but yeah a good question,how comfortable to use ? i would hope it's ergonomically designed.


----------



## pottz

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz I was just drooling over this plane
> 
> - Peteybadboy


it is a work of art i must say.but yeah a good question,how comfortable to use ? i would hope it's ergonomically designed.


> Potts, that plane might be a steal for you if it comes with free shipping!
> 
> - BurlyBob


well i have many bridge city tools i inherited from my dad and ill say they are very well made.ive got a couple of there block planes.amazing precision. there definitely not grandpas old stanly's.


----------



## Keebler1

> - Peteybadboy


Those came out looking great


----------



## pottz

well were at 102 right now,even the beach is at 90 +.if you dont here from me soon it's because many areas are losing power.i think there doing rolling blackout to conserve power when the grid hits capacity.


----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Those came out looking great
> 
> - Keebler1


+1


----------



## pottz

100 in the shop,patio now shows 108.not much getting done today !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Peteybadboy


The finished table looks better and not as bulky.


----------



## EricFai

Nice job Petey.

That plane Pottz, showed looks nice, but it looks to new and probably high priced to boot.


----------



## pottz

> Nice job Petey.
> 
> That plane Pottz, showed looks nice, but it looks to new and probably high priced to boot.
> 
> - Eric


almost 700,but thats what B C tools go for.


----------



## pottz

well no power outage so far.shop is 102 but it's down to a bone chilling 100 outside.time fro a cold whiskey drink and a soak in the spa.


----------



## EricFai

We have had rain here for the past few days. Only in the low 70's not sure but I think about 3" of rain.


----------



## pottz

there has been a lot of thunderstorms and crazy weather all around us but just clouds here.yesterday about 80 miles east they had thunder, rain and hailstones the size of dimes.went through quick and fast though.supposed to start cooling tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We have had rain here for the past few days. Only in the low 70 s not sure but I think about 3" of rain.
> 
> - Eric


You got lucky, we got a little sprinkle last night and another around 5pm today, way less than hoped for (& needed).


----------



## DevinT

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz


I think it's a masterpiece of engineering and it looks to me like it has an adjustable blade angle.

I had been thinking how to implement that and just when I figured out how to do it, I am reminded that BCT already figured it out  and better

Not to mention, depth skids, AND a fence? It's like 10 (useful) planes in one!


----------



## pottz

> what do you plane people think of this beauty.the porshe of hand planes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think it's a masterpiece of engineering and it looks to me like it has an adjustable blade angle.
> 
> I had been thinking how to implement that and just when I figured out how to do it, I am reminded that BCT already figured it out  and better
> 
> Not to mention, depth skids, AND a fence? It's like 10 (useful) planes in one!
> 
> - DevinT


i looked at it and it's an amazing engineered tool. as you know bridge city is top of the line.the two block planes i have of theirs would make you drool. and im not even a hand plane lover.


















dovetailed !!!! these are at least 25 yrs old. expensive yes.quality beyond compare,yes !!! dev your probably one one of the few here that can truly appreciate this level of precision in such a simple tool. and be willing to pay for it. the old stanley dudes will scoff at it and say,thats crazy ! as they say,you get what you pay for.


----------



## corelz125

The bridge city planes are pieces of art and that price has to have every little detail worked out to perfection. If I could get one for $150 I'll take it. Full price is more than what I paid for my jointer.


----------



## corelz125

We had rain for about 20 mins today but we really need about 16" of rain


----------



## corelz125

Petey you have any issues with the Ipe absorbing the finish at all? You can really see.all the different colors in Ipe when you put oil on it. It's a nice looking wood.


----------



## pottz

> The bridge city planes are pieces of art and that price has to have every little detail worked out to perfection. If I could get one for $150 I'll take it. Full price is more than what I paid for my jointer.
> 
> - corelz125


lol-150 wont even get you in the ball park my friend. if you offered that for one of those planes i posted it would be a cold slap in the face ! maybe add a 4 in front? these arnt those rusty, crusty, crap planes you guys drool over.


----------



## corelz125

Cant put a price tag on history. Those rusty crusty ones have stories to tell. You pick up a plane that was sold in the early 1900's you wonder where has it traveled and what has it built over the last 120 years.


----------



## pottz

> Cant put a price tag on history. Those rusty crusty ones have stories to tell. You pick up a plane that was sold in the early 1900 s you wonder where has it traveled and what has it built over the last 120 years.
> 
> - corelz125


i dont pay for history i pay for performance and what it will do for me. if i want history ill go to a museum !


----------



## corelz125

So who performs better at the lumber yard you or the 25 year old who wants to play video games?


----------



## MSquared

I went to HD once to pick up a 4×8 sheet of 1/2 ply for some rough shelves in the garage and basement. Just needed cut in 4 even pieces to make it manageable and fit into my 4Runner. The guy was scratching his head and went to rip and crosscut it. I stood there, let him do it, asked him for that 'measuring thingy' and took a look. Off by 3 inches one way and 2 the other. Left it on the cart and went to the contractor checkout. Asked the guy if this guy was actually supposed to be trusted with sharp machines. He cringed, measured the original, cut another himself and gave me the bogus sheet! Fine! Waste of time though!


----------



## pottz

> So who performs better at the lumber yard you or the 25 year old who wants to play video games?
> 
> - corelz125


you gotta ask buddy ?


----------



## corelz125

The price of plywood you made out with that one Marty even if it took 90 mins to get a sheet of plywood cut


----------



## pottz

> I went to HD once to pick up a 4×8 sheet of 1/2 ply for some rough shelves in the garage and basement. Just needed cut in 4 even pieces to make it manageable and fit into my 4Runner. The guy was scratching his head and went to rip and crosscut it. I stood there, let him do it, asked him for that measuring thingy and took a look. Off by 3 inches one way and 2 the other. Left it on the cart and went to the contractor checkout. Asked the guy if this guy was actually supposed to be trusted with sharp machines. He cringed, measured the original, cut another himself and gave me the bogus sheet! Fine! Waste of time though!
> 
> - MSquared


todays world my friend !!!!


----------



## corelz125

> So who performs better at the lumber yard you or the 25 year old who wants to play video games?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you gotta ask buddy ?
> 
> - pottz


So cant discount the performance of old tools.


----------



## pottz

as you all can tell ive not had a great day,so ill apologize to anyone ive offended or those i will yet tonight !!!! peace patio people !


----------



## corelz125

> I went to HD once to pick up a 4×8 sheet of 1/2 ply for some rough shelves in the garage and basement. Just needed cut in 4 even pieces to make it manageable and fit into my 4Runner. The guy was scratching his head and went to rip and crosscut it. I stood there, let him do it, asked him for that measuring thingy and took a look. Off by 3 inches one way and 2 the other. Left it on the cart and went to the contractor checkout. Asked the guy if this guy was actually supposed to be trusted with sharp machines. He cringed, measured the original, cut another himself and gave me the bogus sheet! Fine! Waste of time though!
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> todays world my friend !!!!
> 
> - pottz


The incompetence of not being able to do your job correctly is completely acceptable these days. There seems to be no repercussions. Cant yell at nobody or fire them or even dock them.


----------



## pottz

> So who performs better at the lumber yard you or the 25 year old who wants to play video games?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you gotta ask buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So cant discount the performance of old tools.
> 
> - corelz125


i never said old tools cant or dont perform !


----------



## corelz125

i never said old tools cant or dont perform !

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Hahaha I have a reply to this but I have to be on good behavior


----------



## pottz

> i never said old tools cant or dont perform !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hahaha I have a reply to this but I have to be on good behavior
> 
> - corelz125


ok buddy lets pm ! this is pottz patio there is no "good" behavior !!!!!


----------



## CommonJoe

Old tools need a blue extension cord to operate at optimal performance.


----------



## MSquared

Similar in my business. A buddy of mine once said 'It used to be a career, now, it's just a job.' Thankfully, I retired. Other friends have too. Just in time! Leave 'em to it!


----------



## pottz

hey guys i just posted a pic of a new bridge city plane. if you love it buy it,if you dont,dont ! i guess the plane people are very sensitive ?


----------



## bandit571

When it boils down to either pay the rent, or ..pay for ONE hand plane…..

Yep..Rent will win. What good is a plane, when you are homeless…...


----------



## pottz

> When it boils down to either pay the rent, or ..pay for ONE hand plane…..
> 
> Yep..Rent will win. What good is a plane, when you are homeless…...
> 
> - bandit571


well yes of course.i dont think homeless woodworkers are looking at bridge city.nor are most of the jocks here ? obviously therir tools are for the 'affluent" woodworkers with money to burn !


----------



## bandit571

Or Sponsors?


----------



## pottz

> Or Sponsors?
> 
> - bandit571


well ? maybe. if you appreciate the quality of their tools and can afford them,well buy em ?


----------



## RichT

> well ? maybe. if you appreciate the quality of their tools and can afford them,well buy em ?
> 
> - pottz


There are a lot of people with more money than sense. I'm sure Bridge City will sell plenty of those planes. Some guys even want to build a furniture factory instead of learning how to work wood.


----------



## pottz

> well ? maybe. if you appreciate the quality of their tools and can afford them,well buy em ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are a lot of people with more money than sense. I m sure Bridge City will sell plenty of those planes. Some guys even want to build a furniture factory instead of learning how to work wood.
> 
> - Rich


absoloutely ! if it works ,well do it ! many have and succeeded.and many havn't ! personally i pay for the quality and value i believe in.you should too !


----------



## DevinT

I took a look at all the Bridge City HP-6FX does and I have to say, it's actually well priced.

Pattern makers planes with interchangeable soles are *exceedingly* rare (and I mean super rare). To find one will set you back $200 shipped to your door and that is just the plane and the various soles but no blades.

To find one intact, made of wood, with the soles, AND the blades, would likely set you back $500+

Now here you have an interchangeable sole plane which can even have to toe removed to turn it into a chisel plane; and it is already rabetting.

I was wrong about the adjustable blade angle, but according to BCT you want 55 degrees and that's what you get (I'd be fine with that).

This is a tool I could see H.O. Studley owning for his piano work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Or Sponsors?
> 
> - bandit571


I need one!!! Still looking for my dream job, 5 days pay, 2 days work, 5 days off.


----------



## Ronnie2Crows

Still trying to figure out how to navigate this first site I've ever been on… I just awoke to extreme pain,still in hospital fighting infection in the bone in my leg from another botched surgery attempt to fix broken leg from motorcycle accident in February.Can't immediately go back to sleep from pain,letting the IV dilaudid kick in and squirming around. Read everyone else's posts and am looking for technical advice on,I guess,weather or not I might have a case to take to a personal injury lawyer… They installed two steel plates in my broken leg,they in turn got infected,came back they installed a titanium rod (nail is their word), they got infected,now they have me in a 20 pound halo external fixator and are set to send me home again tomorrow. Looking for any somewhat similar situations and remedies to my financial situation. Can't seem to add a photo at this time.


----------



## pottz

> I took a look at all the Bridge City HP-6FX does and I have to say, it's actually well priced.
> 
> Pattern makers planes with interchangeable soles are *exceedingly* rare (and I mean super rare). To find one will set you back $200 shipped to your door and that is just the plane and the various soles but no blades.
> 
> To find one intact, made of wood, with the soles, AND the blades, would likely set you back $500+
> 
> Now here you have an interchangeable sole plane which can even have to toe removed to turn it into a chisel plane; and it is already rabetting.
> 
> I was wrong about the adjustable blade angle, but according to BCT you want 55 degrees and that's what you get (I'd be fine with that).
> 
> This is a tool I could see H.O. Studley owning for his piano work.
> 
> - DevinT


thank you dev, someone that understands what it took to make this tool and the quality that went into it. maybe rather than look at the price and turn up your nose first understand what your truly paying for ? jealousy has nowhere when i comes to judging a finely crafted tool. will i buy one,no but im not a big hand tool user,but i can judge a quality tool !!! if i was,id be ordering one today !


----------



## pottz

> Still trying to figure out how to navigate this first site I've ever been on… I just awoke to extreme pain,still in hospital fighting infection in the bone in my leg from another botched surgery attempt to fix broken leg from motorcycle accident in February.Can't immediately go back to sleep from pain,letting the IV dilaudid kick in and squirming around. Read everyone else's posts and am looking for technical advice on,I guess,weather or not I might have a case to take to a personal injury lawyer… They installed two steel plates in my broken leg,they in turn got infected,came back they installed a titanium rod (nail is their word), they got infected,now they have me in a 20 pound halo external fixator and are set to send me home again tomorrow. Looking for any somewhat similar situations and remedies to my financial situation. Can't seem to add a photo at this time.
> 
> - Root Cellar Wood Works


holey ******************** dude,well i cant advise or help you with that problem but i can say welcome to lumberjocks ! but hey dont get to used to what you see because were all in for a big change in a couple weeks when we get a brand new forum.stay tuned !


----------



## Keebler1

> I took a look at all the Bridge City HP-6FX does and I have to say, it's actually well priced.
> 
> Pattern makers planes with interchangeable soles are *exceedingly* rare (and I mean super rare). To find one will set you back $200 shipped to your door and that is just the plane and the various soles but no blades.
> 
> To find one intact, made of wood, with the soles, AND the blades, would likely set you back $500+
> 
> Now here you have an interchangeable sole plane which can even have to toe removed to turn it into a chisel plane; and it is already rabetting.
> 
> I was wrong about the adjustable blade angle, but according to BCT you want 55 degrees and that's what you get (I'd be fine with that).
> 
> This is a tool I could see H.O. Studley owning for his piano work.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> thank you dev, someone that understands what it took to make this tool and the quality that went into it. maybe rather than look at the price and turn up your nose first understand what your truly paying for ? jealousy has nowhere when i comes to judging a finely crafted tool. will i buy one,no but im not a big hand tool user,but i can judge a quality tool !!! if i was,id be ordering one today !
> 
> - pottz


Im not a big hand tool user either but that plane sure would make a nice extra in the knife swap and would look great on my wall just sayin


----------



## Peteybadboy

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I love that color. Great looking finish too.
> 
> Rich, the color is why I like Ipe. The fact it can take our weather is another plus. We will keep these under cover, but still outside.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Or Sponsors?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I need one!!! Still looking for my dream job, 5 days pay, 2 days work, 5 days off.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Whoa, did we just hear from Gunny?


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Still trying to figure out how to navigate this first site I've ever been on… I just awoke to extreme pain,still in hospital fighting infection in the bone in my leg from another botched surgery attempt to fix broken leg from motorcycle accident in February.Can't immediately go back to sleep from pain,letting the IV dilaudid kick in and squirming around. Read everyone else's posts and am looking for technical advice on,I guess,weather or not I might have a case to take to a personal injury lawyer… They installed two steel plates in my broken leg,they in turn got infected,came back they installed a titanium rod (nail is their word), they got infected,now they have me in a 20 pound halo external fixator and are set to send me home again tomorrow. Looking for any somewhat similar situations and remedies to my financial situation. Can't seem to add a photo at this time.
> 
> - Root Cellar Wood Works


Root, welcome to LumberJocks, and Pottz's Patio.

Sorry about your pain.

I don't like ambulance chasers, but you might want to call Morgan & Morgan


----------



## 987Ron

A pleasant morning here and I hope yours is too. Not going to labor much today even though it is labor day.

Been a good weekend, Grandkids here, their future spouses here. Finally met the Grandson's wife to be. Told him I think she is to good for him. She is as smart or smarter than he is, both in programming AI and voice recognition software for tech companies. She is getting her masters at the same time at GA Tech. 
Pretty girl, dimples in the checks.

On planes: Might use one more if it had a vacuum attachment so I would not have to clean up all those shavings. 
Appreciate the fine engineering of some, even the old Stanley 45 I have that was my Grandfathers. Only the basic plane survived and not in good shape. Keep it as it was Granddads.

Have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

69 HUMID STICKY (98%) Degrees outside…Boss is repainting Kitchen cabinet doors…..Doors have slotted screws for the hinges….Working up a sweat just taking down 2 doors….14 screws, counting the handles…Don't like working with slotted screws and a cordless drill…...to remove them….

Millers Falls No. 67 seems to work,,,,


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I need one!!! Still looking for my dream job, 5 days pay, 2 days work, 5 days off.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Run for office.


----------



## splintergroup

I like how that wood darkened up nicely Petey!

Next is a bunch of coasters because even though they are for the patio, that first water mark ring will be a bummer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Run for office.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nah, I can't expel BS at those levels.


----------



## RichT

> I need one!!! Still looking for my dream job, 5 days pay, 2 days work, 5 days off.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Run for office.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1. And, all the graft you could possibly want.


----------



## pottz

> I took a look at all the Bridge City HP-6FX does and I have to say, it's actually well priced.
> 
> Pattern makers planes with interchangeable soles are *exceedingly* rare (and I mean super rare). To find one will set you back $200 shipped to your door and that is just the plane and the various soles but no blades.
> 
> To find one intact, made of wood, with the soles, AND the blades, would likely set you back $500+
> 
> Now here you have an interchangeable sole plane which can even have to toe removed to turn it into a chisel plane; and it is already rabetting.
> 
> I was wrong about the adjustable blade angle, but according to BCT you want 55 degrees and that's what you get (I'd be fine with that).
> 
> This is a tool I could see H.O. Studley owning for his piano work.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> thank you dev, someone that understands what it took to make this tool and the quality that went into it. maybe rather than look at the price and turn up your nose first understand what your truly paying for ? jealousy has nowhere when i comes to judging a finely crafted tool. will i buy one,no but im not a big hand tool user,but i can judge a quality tool !!! if i was,id be ordering one today !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Im not a big hand tool user either but that plane sure would make a nice extra in the knife swap and would look great on my wall just sayin
> 
> - Keebler1


ill keep that in mind keebs.


----------



## pottz

gonna be another nasty day,80 degrees and 80% humidity at 8:30am already.not much comin out of the shop today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gonna be another nasty day,80 degrees and 80% humidity at 8:30am already.not much comin out of the shop today.
> 
> - pottz


I am turning on the AC and getting some drawers installed.


----------



## pottz

no ac in my shop gunny just a couple of wall mounted fans that dont help much at 100 degrees.


----------



## RichT

> no ac in my shop gunny just a couple of wall mounted fans that dont help much at 100 degrees.
> 
> - pottz


Nasty in mine too once it gets around noon. The Portacool is useless with the dew point as high as it is.

Unfortunately I have a front entry door that needs to be worked on so I'll be out there suffering.


----------



## Keebler1

If I wanted to use gas I would go home and work in my shop for a couple of hrs. Left sherman tx plant with my load last night for a 0030 delivery. Made the delivery and made it back to the sherman plant hoping with the holiday they would have my next load sone. Wrong parked at 0530 and went to bed. Just checked on the load and it still isnt ready. First shift went home already and second shift doesnt come in till 1800. Bummer. At least it is an extra $100 pay at this point on top of holiday pay


----------



## CommonJoe

98 degrees, 26% humidity. Evaporative cooler making it not too bad. Spraying some CAB-Acrylic Lacquer over some bleached walnut doors. Probably work half a day then go home and mow the lawn. Just glad I don't have 20 acres to mow.


----------



## pottz

weather channel says it's 90 right now but feels like 96 due to 49% humidity.i can take the heat it's humidity that kills me.


----------



## DevinT

90 outside but chilling inside at 70 inside. Love my AC! Worked hard for it too. That makes me appreciate it all-the-more. So many people in my complex are jealous. New neighbors moved in and before I could even say anything, other neighbors stole my thunder - "Devin? She's super crafty! She figured out how to install AC in our units."

EDIT: been thinking about selling my solution for attaching portable AC units to awning windows.


----------



## pottz

we would have died yesterday with air.it ran nonstop all day just to keep it at 77.


----------



## CommonJoe

We've been doing our part to help with the electrical grid. AC set at 78. Do have ceiling fans running strong though.
It's not that bad. Blinds closed, unnecessary lights all turned off.


----------



## Keebler1

I jave solar so I dont really pay attention to my electrical use anymore. Never have a big bill and thats with my wife turning the a/c down to around 63 at night. Here is a link to my blog post on 3d printing.


----------



## corelz125

I'm on the bridge city email list. I admire the workmanship of their tools. Same as the Woodpecker and Festools.


----------



## bandit571

Last couple of trips up and down the ladder…back of the legs was getting very TIGHT! Time to stop for the day, make up a tall glass of Ice Cold Tonic & Gin….call it a day…

5 out of 9 upper cabinet doors are done….#6 and #7 are down, awaiting the Boss, and her paint brush. Once all the upper cabinet doors have been painted,she wants to do the lower doors and the drawers…...grrrrr…

Need me bifocals to even see the slots on those screws….and a very bright light….


----------



## corelz125

A lot of stuff in my house had slot head screws. I hate those things. I rather them use nails instead of slot head screws


----------



## EricFai

Years ago the bronze screws for boat building were slotted, I think that is where the old "Yankee Screwdrive" I have came from.


----------



## pottz

way back all screws were slotted.thank god were not "way" back anymore. star drive is my go to. i dont even like phillips anymore.


----------



## corelz125

Star drive square drive Philips anything is better than slotted


----------



## pottz

ive had some talks with the duck about coming back.im hoping he will take my invitation and join us.he's very hesitant due to some personal conflicts with certain people and does not want to cause me problems.ive assured him that anyone that attacks him in any way will deal with me head on.so if he does come back i expect him to be treated with respect.if not you will deal with my way of "politetly" correcting you ! enough said patio people.im hot and out !


----------



## RichT

Wood Girl goes camping.


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago…..in the Kent State area of Ohio…..went to a BYOB Party….from what I can (barely) remember,, whatever booze you carried into the place, that bottle went into a large copper bowl….Had a few things of ice floating around….Host chopped up some fruit to float around in it…...did not matter, anything from Ripple to Everclear..went into that bowl…..there was a ladle to scoop up a mug-full…..They had 7 Pony Kegs cooling in a horse trough of ice.

Sitting on a sofa, sipping a mug, and smoking some "Turkish" smoking materials in a large "bowl".....one of the local Chemistry Majors dropped a bit of white powder into the "pipe".....claiming it to be "some good Dust".....

Found out later, it was 1/2 heroin, and 1/2 cocaine…..

Something about a Hairy Buffalo Party?

So…when is the Patio's version? Without the Angel Dust, of course…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Duck always adds to a forum. IMO he needs a subject that is of interest to him and his intelligence. He posted over at the Shed regarding colonoscopies but people did not seem interested. May I suggest starting a topic to see if he cares to add to it? Maybe you could start a juice bar at your patio bar? I personally like my new changes from Coors long necks to Gatorade and juice bars. Here is one from Australia called *Boost Juice*
https://www.boostjuice.com.au/


----------



## Ronnie2Crows

Thanks for the tip [email protected]'s Patio-was checking them out today while looking for something to fill my day. They seem pretty reputable. Your patio looks cool and refreshing,I've built similar things for a few clients before my accident. Your attention to detail is great,wish I was there with a cool, small cold front on its way type breeze instead of this hospital bed. All in good time,all in good time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> I m on the bridge city email list. I admire the workmanship of their tools. Same as the Woodpecker and Festools.
> 
> - corelz125


Same here


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys,

Pups at a friend's house. We are off to JFK today, Italy tomorrow.

Gone 16 days.

I'll check in from my phone from time to time.


----------



## Lazyman

> We ve been doing our part to help with the electrical grid. AC set at 78. Do have ceiling fans running strong though.
> It s not that bad. Blinds closed, unnecessary lights all turned off.
> 
> - CommonJoe


When I was doing the electrical work to add a subpanel and new circuits for my shop and new minisplit, my nerd side decided to add a Sense Monitor into my main panel so that I could see the impact of the minisplit on my electric bill as well as look at how I use electricity in the rest of my house. Within a few days I was able to identify and change how and when I set my 2 AC units in the house (upstairs and downstairs) to cycle on and off and I have already reduced electric usage by about 15-20% without reducing comfort. One of the cool things about the monitor is that you can see real time how much power anything you turn on or off uses. For example, my shop LED lights use about 225 watts. Since I often forget to turn them off when I leave the shop, that can add up over time. I am contemplating getting some sort of motion detector that will turn the lights off after I am out of the shop for a while but need to find one that can detect my presence no matter where I am in the shop so that it doesn't turn off while doing something on my table saw or lathe for example.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the tip [email protected]'s Patio-was checking them out today while looking for something to fill my day. They seem pretty reputable. Your patio looks cool and refreshing,I've built similar things for a few clients before my accident. Your attention to detail is great,wish I was there with a cool, small cold front on its way type breeze instead of this hospital bed. All in good time,all in good time.
> 
> - Root Cellar Wood Works


glad to have you with us.


----------



## pottz

> Morning guys,
> 
> Pups at a friend s house. We are off to JFK today, Italy tomorrow.
> 
> Gone 16 days.
> 
> I ll check in from my phone from time to time.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like a great trip petey, cant wait for some updates.


----------



## splintergroup

Nathan,
I installed something similar a number of years back. Simple current sensor ring around the mains wired to a transmitter that communicates to a receiver over the power lines in the house.

Setup has data storage to sample a number major appliances ever few seconds. Based on some profiling, it can determine things like the 4000W water heater kicking on or a 110w pond pump and help sort out what's what.

Also helped cut the power usage a bit with the info.


----------



## Lazyman

The Sense monitor also has the ring clamps around the mains and gets its power from a dedicated 2 pole breaker in in the panel. I think it may also analyze the power signatures through that. Some smart devices can supposedly communicate through the power lines and it is supposed to be able to detect them. It uses machine learning to ID individual appliances and has done a pretty good job. It even identified the small pump on my fridge's ice maker for example and has also identified the always on vampire load. I will eventually go through my vampires and see if any of them have a greater impact on the total or if I can disconnect them when not in use. It has not isolated the minisplit, however. I think that it is because the minisplit has a soft start and ramps up to full power gradually which probably makes it difficult to detect. The monitor sends info through wifi and I can monitor power usage in real time on my phone from anywhere. One thing that I noticed when I was on vacation is that only my upstairs AC was running while I was gone. I had them both set to 85° and apparently enough cool air was flowing down the stairs to keep the downstairs unit from coming on.

Anyway, geek/nerd itch scratched.


----------



## corelz125

I know what my 2 biggest power draw comes from, my kids


----------



## corelz125

This is one for the duck. Doesnt have the profanity he prefers but has the wording he likes.

Two men met at a bus stop and struck up a conversation.
One of them kept complaining of family problems.
Finally, the other man said,
"You think you have family problems? Listen to my situation.
A few years ago, I met a young widow with a grown-up daughter, and we got married.
Later my father married my stepdaughter.
That made my stepdaughter my stepmother and my father became my stepson.
Also, my wife became the mother-in-law of her father-in-law.
"Then the daughter of my wife, my stepmother, had a son. This boy was my half-brother because he was my father's son, but he was also the son of my wife's daughter, which made him my wife's grandson. That made me the grandfather of my half-brother."
This was nothing until my wife and I had a son.
Now the half-sister of my son, my stepmother, is also the grandmother. This makes my father the brother-in-law of my child, whose stepsister is my father's wife. I'm my stepmother's brother-in-law, my wife is her own child's aunt, my son is my father's nephew and I'm my own grandfather!
"And you think you have family problems!"


----------



## corelz125

A rat swallowed a diamond and the owner of the diamond contracted a man to kill the rat.

When the rat hunter arrived to kill the rat there were more than a thousand rats bunched up altogether and one sitting by itself away from the pack.

He spotted and killed the one sitting by itself and to the owner's surprise, that was the exact one that had swallowed the diamond !!!

The amazed diamond owner asked,

"How did you know it was that rat?"

He responded:

"Very easy……. When idiots get rich, they don't mix with others!!!"


----------



## splintergroup

My device is about 20 years old (TED5000) so no ML or AI involved, just user intelligence wrapped in user apathy to determine which load is running 8^)

I think it has paid for itself but always looking for the next adventure!

Mini splits also use variable speed compressors depending upon the cooling demands. That'll drive any simple AI system nuts trying to figure out who in the heck keeps changing the volume!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The Sense monitor also has the ring clamps around the mains and gets its power from a dedicated 2 pole breaker in in the panel. I think it may also analyze the power signatures through that. Some smart devices can supposedly communicate through the power lines and it is supposed to be able to detect them. It uses machine learning to ID individual appliances and has done a pretty good job. It even identified the small pump on my fridge s ice maker for example and has also identified the always on vampire load. I will eventually go through my vampires and see if any of them have a greater impact on the total or if I can disconnect them when not in use. It has not isolated the minisplit, however. I think that it is because the minisplit has a soft start and ramps up to full power gradually which probably makes it difficult to detect. The monitor sends info through wifi and I can monitor power usage in real time on my phone from anywhere. One thing that I noticed when I was on vacation is that only my upstairs AC was running while I was gone. I had them both set to 85° and apparently enough cool air was flowing down the stairs to keep the downstairs unit from coming on.
> 
> Anyway, geek/nerd itch scratched.
> 
> - Lazyman


I've set my upstairs A/C a couple degrees higher than down stairs just to balance the load even though down stairs is 4 tons and upstairs is 2.5T. I thought the sense monitor would be great but for $260, I expected more, especially if it can't nail down something like a minisplit. I could piece something together for less than half that with inductive coils on the hot lead from every breaker with zero ambiguity as to what's being powered. I'm all in if it's made more capable and offered at $100 or less.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeti, 
Part of my problem is that the master bedroom is upstairs so lower temps at night are necessity for sleep. I suppose it might worth a little experimentation to see if lowering the temperature downstairs at night a little will make the upstairs unit work less and lower over all power use but I suspect that might actually make it feel warmer in the bedroom if it doesn't cycle on as often. SWMBO in particular would not be happy with that outcome. 

Regarding the Sense monitor…the research that I have done indicates that it may eventually ID the minisplit but it needs lots of on and off cycles to isolate all of its looks among the background of everything else that is running. Even in my only half insulated shop, it just doesn't cycle on and off that often and watching the power graph it has different "looks" as the temperature changes during the day or I tweak the temperature up or down. Power ramps up and down gradually as it cycles. When you consider that it has to find this complex profile mixed in with the background noise of everything else turning on and off in the house and shop, I can see why it is difficult. Unless you put sensors on the minisplit breaker hot leads themselves, which you can do if you purchase extra clips, isolating the minisplits from everything else is pretty complex. On the other hand, with the huge spike when the compressor kicks on followed by a mostly flat and high power consumption and then a sudden drop in power when they cycle off, the standard AC units are easy to pick out.

IMO, part of what the Sense monitor price tag includes is the collection, analysis and presentation software that they provide on their servers. I do not know how long the data is retained at this level, but I can go back and view usage (total and by device) at 1 second intervals going back at least a month and a half so far. While I have no doubt that you could put together something to sense the data, the collection, isolation, collation, analysis and presentation of data in useful ways is the other half (at least) of the equation that would need to be built to make it as useful as this device is. Ultimately it is the software that makes this a useful tool.


----------



## 987Ron

Dentist this am and sore gum area. Will make do.

Have a big batch of fresh baked cookies. Neighbor sent over a pretty destroyed blue bird house and ask if I would put it back together. Took longer to get the tools out than it did to fix it. 6 boards in all. She wanted to pay me and I told her I only work for cookies….so a big batch of cookies today. Not bad pay.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan about how much did it cost you to have a subpanel installed?


----------



## corelz125

I put a sub panel in last year when I redid my kitchen. Not enough empty circuits to get some things on their own breaker. The material is expensive keebler. If you put in all gfci breakers they're in the ball park of $40 each. The wire should be awg #4 copper wire. You can do it yourself if you feel comfortable working with your main panel taken apart. Its up to you if you want it inspected or not.


----------



## corelz125

What kind of cookiex Ron? Nothing like fresh chocolate chip with the chocolate still warm and gooey.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, you got the better deal with the cookies.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, A friend of my wife is a retired electrician and he helped me do it myself and to code. Even so, all in and complete, the materials, (wire, panel, receptacles and boxes, conduit and connectors, conduit bender, breakers etc.) were at about $800 (retail). Wire was almost half that cost because I needed more than 100 feet of wire so had to buy 500 foot reels. I figure doing it myself saved me at about $1000 in labor, though their wholesale material costs may have been cheaper (I didn't call to find out). Just the subpanel, connected to main panel without any other circuits added was probably around $200-300 in materials because it was right next to my main panel and is probably less than 3 hours for a pro to install (I think I could do it in 3 hours myself now). Bending and routing the conduit around the shop, pulling wire and adding receptacles took the most time and is definitely something you can do yourself, once you have a subpanel that you can shut off at the main panel and safely add circuits as time and money allows.


----------



## 987Ron

> What kind of cookiex Ron? Nothing like fresh chocolate chip with the chocolate still warm and gooey.
> 
> - corelz125





> Ron, you got the better deal with the cookies.
> 
> - Eric


Chocolate chip cookies, a bit on the soft side, big plate of them. And they are not gluten free so they are all mine. Wife and daughter are gluten intolerant. My cookies, don't even have to hide them or anything. Pretty good.

Neighbor ask if you can do something, cut a board etc. when they ask how much, those kind of things just answer "I only work for cookies" works a lot of the time. Be careful, some people are not good bakers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

A lady about 8 months pregnant got on a bus. She noticed the man opposite her was smiling at her. She immediately moved to another seat. This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again. He seemed more amused. When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing, she complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.
The case came up in court. The Judge asked the man (about 20 years old) what he had to say for himself.
The man replied…
"Well your Honor, it was like this: When the lady got on the bus, I couldn't help but notice her condition. She sat under a sweets sign that said, "The Double Mint Twins are Coming" and I grinned.
Then she moved and sat under a sign that said "Logan's Liniment will reduce the swelling", and I had to smile.
Then she placed herself under a deodorant sign that said "William's Big Stick Did the Trick", and I could hardly contain myself.
BUT, your Honor, when she moved for the fourth time and sat under the sign that said "Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident"..
..I just lost it…...."CASE DISMISSED!!"

LOL :<)))))


----------



## Keebler1

Nice one Tony


----------



## pottz

> Nice one Tony
> 
> - Keebler1


+1


----------



## EricFai

Nice Tony.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am contemplating getting some sort of motion detector that will turn the lights off after I am out of the shop for a while but need to find one that can detect my presence no matter where I am in the shop so that it doesn t turn off while doing something on my table saw or lathe for example. P
> 
> - Lazyman


Probably the easiest way will be wiring the motion sensors in the critical locations in parallel.


----------



## 987Ron

> I am contemplating getting some sort of motion detector that will turn the lights off after I am out of the shop for a while but need to find one that can detect my presence no matter where I am in the shop so that it doesn t turn off while doing something on my table saw or lathe for example. P
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Probably the easiest way will be wiring the motion sensors in the critical locations in parallel.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Put the motion detector on the exit door so when you leave it will turn the lights off. Have an off/on switch for guests or an in and out tiime. Lots to remember though.


----------



## pottz

> I am contemplating getting some sort of motion detector that will turn the lights off after I am out of the shop for a while but need to find one that can detect my presence no matter where I am in the shop so that it doesn t turn off while doing something on my table saw or lathe for example. P
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Probably the easiest way will be wiring the motion sensors in the critical locations in parallel.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Put the motion detector on the exit door so when you leave it will turn the lights off. Have an off/on switch for guests or an in and out tiime. Lots to remember though.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah i just do it the old fashioned way and flip the switch ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

> I am contemplating getting some sort of motion detector that will turn the lights off after I am out of the shop for a while but need to find one that can detect my presence no matter where I am in the shop so that it doesn t turn off while doing something on my table saw or lathe for example. P
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Probably the easiest way will be wiring the motion sensors in the critical locations in parallel.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I had not considered a parallel installation of multiple sensor switches. I am afraid that adding the wiring to do that might cost more than the energy savings, at least for a few years anyway. Doing the math now based upon watts of my shop lights and current KWH rate, I will have to save almost 500 hours to break even for every $10 I spend on it. I guess I will just have to do better at remembering to turn off the lights when I leave.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan hang a big sign right in front of the door in bold letters turn lights off


----------



## Peteybadboy

> Dentist this am and sore gum area. Will make do.
> 
> Have a big batch of fresh baked cookies. Neighbor sent over a pretty destroyed blue bird house and ask if I would put it back together. Took longer to get the tools out than it did to fix it. 6 boards in all. She wanted to pay me and I told her I only work for cookies….so a big batch of cookies today. Not bad pay.
> 
> - 987Ron


Nicely done Ron.

Made it to jfk. Flight at 4


----------



## 987Ron

> Nathan hang a big sign right in front of the door in bold letters turn lights off
> 
> - Keebler1


Hang the sign in the exit door so you have to duck to get by it or bump your head. Do not know about going into the shop. Maybe "Use hand tools, save electricity"


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan hang a big sign right in front of the door in bold letters turn lights off
> 
> - Keebler1


You are assuming that I can read.


----------



## splintergroup

I'm rarely in ny shop after dark and installed a "solar tube" type skylight. Domed cap on the roof that directs sunlight into a 10" mirrored tube to pass the light down the 4' to the ceiling above my TS. Acts just like a spot light, super bright (though I'm at altitude in the sunny SW).

Pondered having an array of them for 100% interior coverage and go electricity free lighting, but if a cloud drifted over it'd get dark. Then I thought about a solar panel array tied to a 220VAC inverter to power all the tools. Cloud goes over, light and tools turn off. nearly 100% fail-safe.

Of course then I woke up and got some coffee.


----------



## Lazyman

I cannot remember his LJ name and have not seen him post in quite a while but one of the totally unplugged woodworkers on here even used candles to light his shop when there wasn't enough ambient light.

EDIT: Here he is: Ron Aylor's shop


----------



## pottz

> I cannot remember his LJ name and have not seen him post in quite a while but one of the totally unplugged woodworkers on here even used candles to light his shop when there wasn t enough ambient light.
> 
> EDIT: Here he is: Ron Aylor s shop
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah i posted on that thread.he was about as off the grid as it got.looks like he's been gone for about 4 years now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## EricFai

Topa, very true, and sad at the same time.


----------



## MSquared

Nice car and house though!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How often is knowledge doubling?

It doubled in 25 years in 1945 and by 1982, it was doubling every 12-13 months. In retrospect, this may sound a little quaint since experts now estimate that by 2020, human knowledge will double every 12 hours. Too bad stupidity is outpacing knowledge ;((

Changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others according to John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, UNIVERSITY of WISCONSIN-MADISON. Fast forward 12,000 years: IQs are falling by 10 points in developed countries. It is thought that lack of cognitive exercise in service-based economies and electronics are the cause. An Israeli study shows IQs drop 5.5 points with heavy pot use by people's 40s. That is a total of 15.5 points of IQ loss in a single generation by lazy heavy users )


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wait a minute, is this about a boxspring or cellulite?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Wait a minute, is this about a boxspring or cellulite?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I suppose it could be either )


----------



## DevinT

Ate dinner by candle light last night to help save power. State wide power emergency and-all.


----------



## pottz

we had some power outages last weekend,i think they were doing rolling blackouts.


----------



## MSquared

Devin- And why not?! Other than the ambience, the food looks kinda better! 

Pottz-No power outages here …... YET!!


----------



## corelz125

I think RonAyler got fed up with this site and called it quits on here.


----------



## corelz125

Three vampires are bragging. 
The first says
"Watch this."
Leaves, and is back in an instant, mouth covered in blood.
He points at a villager and says:
"You see that villager? Sucked him dry."
The second, impressed, but not willing to be outdone, leaves and returns just as fast as the first, blood covering her mouth, neck and cheeks.
She points and says
"You see that town? Bone dry, no survivors."
The third shrugs and says:
"That's nothing, watch this."
He's barely gone a fraction of a second before he's back with a face completely covered in blood.
The first vampire asks:
"What did you do?"
The third vampire replied:
"You see that pole?"
"Yeah?"
"I didn't"


----------



## pottz

> I think RonAyler got fed up with this site and called it quits on here.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah seems so.he posts his workshop then adios !


----------



## pottz

> Three vampires are bragging.
> The first says
> "Watch this."
> Leaves, and is back in an instant, mouth covered in blood.
> He points at a villager and says:
> "You see that villager? Sucked him dry."
> The second, impressed, but not willing to be outdone, leaves and returns just as fast as the first, blood covering her mouth, neck and cheeks.
> She points and says
> "You see that town? Bone dry, no survivors."
> The third shrugs and says:
> "That's nothing, watch this."
> He's barely gone a fraction of a second before he's back with a face completely covered in blood.
> The first vampire asks:
> "What did you do?"
> The third vampire replied:
> "You see that pole?"
> "Yeah?"
> "I didn't"
> 
> - corelz125


:-/


----------



## DevinT

Ron posted on his blog on Aug 21, so still alive and kicking (and writing)


----------



## MSquared

Corelz-Good one! But, I stay up late. =


----------



## HokieKen

I think Ron got caught in the vicious power-vs-hand tool cycle that so many do when they are inclined strongly one way or the other.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all all is good this am. bit cooler. Already some shop time and now coffee on the porch.

Have a great day.


----------



## DevinT

For anyone that does grain filling, I have a question.

What do you mix your filler with?

Research tells me I can use Danish Oil, BLO, "methylated spirits" (whatever that is - is that mineral spirits here in the states?)

EDIT: specific to making your own filler; not interested in buying one


----------



## 987Ron

> For anyone that does grain filling, I have a question.
> 
> What do you mix your filler with?
> 
> Research tells me I can use Danish Oil, BLO, "methylated spirits" (whatever that is - is that mineral spirits here in the states?)
> 
> - DevinT


Methylated spirtis is general ueage alcohol not drinable.


----------



## Keebler1

Reveal day over at the beerbq swap. Yall check it out. Aome great items revealed so far


----------



## pottz

the only grain filler ive used is a white paste that dries clear,cant remember the brand though.no desire to ever make my own.sorry dev. ill bet rich would know ?


----------



## RichT

> For anyone that does grain filling, I have a question.
> 
> What do you mix your filler with?
> 
> Research tells me I can use Danish Oil, BLO, "methylated spirits" (whatever that is - is that mineral spirits here in the states?)
> 
> EDIT: specific to making your own filler; not interested in buying one
> 
> - DevinT


What is the filler base that you want to mix something with? I will say right off that Danish oil and BLO don't sound like good options. Generally fillers are either water or solvent based, not oil. Some like to use Danish oil and wet sand, so the slurry is the grain filler, but I have never done that.

What are you filling?


----------



## DevinT

The kerfing plane I am making is from solid 8/4 Bubinga that I milled down from 2" to 1-1/4" leaving me plenty of sawdust that I have saved in various containers.

I bought a coffee grinder so I can turn the large particles into a fine dust so it can fit into the pores.

I am glad that you said Danish Oil and BLO don't sound good. They don't sound good to me either which is why I asked.

Bubinga tends to have boat loads of chatoyance and I believe that is due to the high silica content (not sure) but it seemed like pore filling with the same stuff would give it the greatest 3D effect.

I was initially thinking acetone because it dries fast, but maybe it would be better to use something less aggressive. I plan on doing several rounds of filling.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - TopamaxSurvivor


SAD THING is you can see it everyday at lowes ,home depot , or even Walmart


----------



## HokieKen

If you mix sawdust and acetone (or anything else that will flash off) you'll just be left with sawdust that's unlikely to stay put. For woods like Bubinga, I like to use shellac as a filler. Just apply several coats than sand back to bare wood leaving the pores and open grain filled. You could mix fine dust into the shellac but I've never tried it so I don't know what kind of binding it would do. For larger areas like tearout or small knots I've mixed sawdust and clear epoxy to fill. But the mixture isn't very viscous and won't flow into small recesses. I've also packed small cracks and tearout with sawdust when turning and saturated it with thin CA. It makes a good filler but I think shellac looks better on larger pieces.


----------



## RichT

> Bubinga tends to have boat loads of chatoyance and I believe that is due to the high silica content (not sure) but it seemed like pore filling with the same stuff would give it the greatest 3D effect.
> 
> - DevinT


It's never been my experience that bubinga needs the pores filled. What are you planning to finish it with?

Like Kenny said, usually a film finish has enough solids to give you a smooth finish after a few coats.


----------



## DevinT

I was going to do between 7 to 9 films of Danish Oil.

Potentially thinned a little.

Ideally, I would like to make my own Danish Oil substituting the thinner with clear mineral spirits, but I can't find BLO at Home Depot anymore (maybe OSH).


----------



## Lazyman

Danish oil is usually an oil like BLO with a varnish or resin added. I think that my HD still carries Watco at least. I wonder if CA has restricted its use because of VOCs? An alternative is a wiping poly. Minwax wiping poly works very well or you can make your own by thinning oil based polyurethane with mineral spirits 50/50. Some like to mix BLO with it too but I find that slows down the cure process considerably. For wood tool handles or anything that will be handled frequently, I really like Tried and True Varnish oil. It definitely takes a little longer to cure than other similar finishes but it is low VOC and I find the smell is actually kind of pleasant compared to other oil/varnish mixtures. T&T also has a Danish oil.


----------



## RichT

> I was going to do between 7 to 9 films of Danish Oil.
> 
> - DevinT


It goes without saying to do lots of test boards to see what will work and what won't.


----------



## bandit571

"The Queen is dead, long live the King!"

In case yall missed it..


----------



## pottz

yeah just saw it.she had one hell of ride.


----------



## RichT

> I was going to do between 7 to 9 films of Danish Oil.
> 
> - DevinT


One that I would consider experimenting with is Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> SAD THING is you can see it everyday at lowes ,home depot , or even Walmart
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I wish it was limited to Lowes, Home Depot, and Walmart. The chity of Auburn allowed a 6-foot masonry wall on the property line without any footing or foundation like a 32 ton domino as a booby trap for future homeowners ;((


----------



## DS

> How often is knowledge doubling?
> 
> It doubled in 25 years in 1945 and by 1982, it was doubling every 12-13 months. In retrospect, this may sound a little quaint since experts now estimate that by 2020, human knowledge will double every 12 hours. Too bad stupidity is outpacing knowledge ;((
> 
> Changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others according to John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, UNIVERSITY of WISCONSIN-MADISON. Fast forward 12,000 years: IQs are falling by 10 points in developed countries. It is thought that lack of cognitive exercise in service-based economies and electronics are the cause. An Israeli study shows IQs drop 5.5 points with heavy pot use by people's 40s. That is a total of 15.5 points of IQ loss in a single generation by lazy heavy users )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's odd, my knowledge doesn't feel like it is doubling every twelve hours…

FYI, if you had only one penny and doubled it every 12 hours, in 30 days you'd have 5,764 trillion dollars.
That rate doesn't seem sustainable to me.
… just saying.

And as we all know, "98% of all statistics on the internet are made up." Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## bandit571




----------



## corelz125

How come so many coats of Danish Oil Devin?


----------



## Keebler1

Because if it isnt perfect Devin isnt happy with it


----------



## DevinT

Because I have run experiments and I like the way it looks and feels after 7-9 films


----------



## pottz

> Because if it isnt perfect Devin isnt happy with it
> 
> - Keebler1


she does strive for perfection,nothing wrong with that !


----------



## DevinT

In fact, anything I have applied that many films to, I …

1. Immediately recognize it

2. Get lost staring at the grain and moving it about in the light and can't stop caressing - it's strange, I know. Just par for the course.


----------



## pottz

hey patio people we just wrapped up our beer/bq swap and i and keebs and others have posted our projects so check em out please.oh and by the way, admission to the patio is you gotta kiss my ass with nice comments even if my stuff sucks !!!! ) just kidding kids !


----------



## corelz125

Devin have you tried GF Arm R Seal? It leaves a nice durable finish.


----------



## corelz125

I don't brown nose but I can't say your projects suck either


----------



## pottz

> I don't brown nose but I can't say your projects suck either
> 
> - corelz125


wow !!!! now that makes me blush….....(as i bow )


----------



## pottz

for those of you that have never done a swap,reveal day is like the academy awards ! i think dev knows what i mean ?


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz, nice work on the swap, Brown Nosing, nope just the facts.

Cooler this am and rain all day so cooler than normal. 2 more weeks of summer and we start autumn. 
Little bit of shop time today and errands. Dog food run.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## pottz

thanks ron.looking for some rare rain this time of year ourselves.hurricane kay coming up from mexico.


----------



## corelz125

Feels like you sent that west coast drought across the country. We didnt get much rain at all this summer. Got a few inches earlier in the week but still way behind.


----------



## bandit571

Working way too hard for a Friday…


----------



## DevinT

I love it, bandit. Love me a good resaw photo without power tools.

EDIT: I certainly like the way you clamp it. Makes more sense when possible


----------



## pottz

well hurricane kay is finally in socal.was 100 degrees today, cloudy all day.right now it's 90,winds are blowing pretty steady from the east,normally west,and its trying hard to rain. not normal for us at all. i think the day is coming sooner than later we will get tropical storms,and eventually full blown hurricanes. one example is the fishing off the coast has been incredible.dorado,bluefin,fish that guys travel way down into mexico they have been getting off our coast all summer. and warm water feeds hurricanes !


----------



## MSquared

Yep. The water got toasty here just in time for Hurricane Season. Yay!!........ NOT!


----------



## pottz

it's tropical here right now !


----------



## bandit571

Have kerf..









Will follow


----------



## DevinT

Mmm, delicious !


----------



## pottz

beer/bq after party on the patio tonight.all swappers welcome !


----------



## corelz125

CA can use a few tropical storms and hurricanes plenty of rain and clears out the unstable structures


----------



## pottz

> CA can use a few tropical storms and hurricanes plenty of rain and clears out the unstable structures
> 
> - corelz125


amen bro !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How often is knowledge doubling?
> 
> It doubled in 25 years in 1945 and by 1982, it was doubling every 12-13 months. In retrospect, this may sound a little quaint since experts now estimate that by 2020, human knowledge will double every 12 hours. Too bad stupidity is outpacing knowledge ;((
> 
> Changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others according to John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, UNIVERSITY of WISCONSIN-MADISON. Fast forward 12,000 years: IQs are falling by 10 points in developed countries. It is thought that lack of cognitive exercise in service-based economies and electronics are the cause. An Israeli study shows IQs drop 5.5 points with heavy pot use by people's 40s. That is a total of 15.5 points of IQ loss in a single generation by lazy heavy users )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That's odd, my knowledge doesn't feel like it is doubling every twelve hours…
> 
> FYI, if you had only one penny and doubled it every 12 hours, in 30 days you'd have 5,764 trillion dollars.
> That rate doesn't seem sustainable to me.
> … just saying.
> 
> And as we all know, "98% of all statistics on the internet are made up." Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> - DS


I question that doubling rate for knowledge too. Stupidity is out of control! It may be doubling every 12 hours )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> beer/bq after party on the patio tonight.all swappers welcome !
> 
> - pottz


I will come over; No more Coors long necks but have some blue Gatorade chilled for me… I might bring a friend…










and if you start to run out of food I can bring some Ho% Po##kets- yum


----------



## Keebler1

Coors isnt allowed on the patio only good beer allowed


----------



## pottz

> Coors isnt allowed on the patio only good beer allowed
> 
> - Keebler1


sorry keebs i get party crashers all the time.









*but i always have security ready to solve the problems !!!!
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We are coming…....................*


----------



## pottz

sorry dw but this was a private beer/bq swap party only tonight. i dont want anyone to get hurt by the security team !


----------



## pottz

well im out swappers,looks like everyone is from the east and cant stay up past 8pm pdt !


----------



## bandit571

Really….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit he left the back door unlocked… and the Beagle is friendly… Make sure that you don't leave any wood shavings on the furniture.

But the fridge!!!!










I'm going back to the Shed…


----------



## bandit571

I have a box of Peanut Butter flavoured Puppy Treats…....


----------



## 987Ron

Morning this early am, Up to dog sit the DIL corgi. No fun there. Wake up the neighborhood once he arrives with all the barking of 2 corgis.

Have some sanding to do on the edges of the little boxes. Then if time allows a first coat of po

Coffee and the day begins. Have a good one


----------



## moke

Pottz-I thought that a hurricane in the pacific was called a typoon?....


----------



## moke

> Morning this early am, Up to dog sit the DIL corgi. No fun there. Wake up the neighborhood once he arrives with all the barking of 2 corgis.
> 
> Have some sanding to do on the edges of the little boxes. Then if time allows a first coat of po
> 
> Coffee and the day begins. Have a good one
> 
> - 987Ron


With the Queen dying Corgis have been center stage. Last night one of the 40 specials that were on talked about how she bred them….She actually breed a wiener dog and a Corgi…...I'll bet that was a yappy little b*#)rd!


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning this early am, Up to dog sit the DIL corgi. No fun there. Wake up the neighborhood once he arrives with all the barking of 2 corgis.
> 
> Have some sanding to do on the edges of the little boxes. Then if time allows a first coat of po
> 
> Coffee and the day begins. Have a good one
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> With the Queen dying Corgis have been center stage. Last night one of the 40 specials that were on talked about how she bred them….She actually breed a wiener dog and a Corgi…...I ll bet that was a yappy little b*#)rd!
> 
> - moke


Believe she had 30 or more. Probably not all in the same place. The dgs peed and gnawed on the royal rugs and furniture. But of course the Queen had a full time (or more than one) dog handler for the beasts. Bet the old Castle was noisy when the dogs were around. The Queen was one reason for the popularity of the breed. She did have a few awards from dog shows for her pups. Wonder if the judges knew the Queen was the owner of the dog being shown when they voted on the winner. Hmmmm


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-I thought that a hurricane in the pacific was called a typoon?....
> 
> - moke


yeah so did i.i think thats what they call them in asian countries.mexico still calls them hurricanes.


----------



## pottz

> Morning this early am, Up to dog sit the DIL corgi. No fun there. Wake up the neighborhood once he arrives with all the barking of 2 corgis.
> 
> Have some sanding to do on the edges of the little boxes. Then if time allows a first coat of po
> 
> Coffee and the day begins. Have a good one
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> With the Queen dying Corgis have been center stage. Last night one of the 40 specials that were on talked about how she bred them….She actually breed a wiener dog and a Corgi…...I ll bet that was a yappy little b*#)rd!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Believe she had 30 or more. Probably not all in the same place. The dgs peed and gnawed on the royal rugs and furniture. But of course the Queen had a full time (or more than one) dog handler for the beasts. Bet the old Castle was noisy when the dogs were around. The Queen was one reason for the popularity of the breed. She did have a few awards from dog shows for her pups. Wonder if the judges knew the Queen was the owner of the dog being shown when they voted on the winner. Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


nahhh, im sure it was all legit ;-/


----------



## MSquared

Named for Mayan God
The English word "hurricane" comes from the Taino (the indigenous people of the Caribbean and Florida) word "Huricán," who was the Carib Indian god of evil.

Their Huricán was derived from the Mayan god of wind, storm, and fire, "Huracán." When the Spanish explorers passed through the Caribbean, they picked it up and it turned into "huracán," which remains the Spanish word for hurricane today. By the 16th century, the word was modified once again to our present-day "hurricane."

(Hurricane isn't the only weather word with roots in the Spanish language. The word "tornado" is an altered form of the Spanish words tronado, which means thunderstorm, and tornar, "to turn.")


----------



## splintergroup

Hmmm, with the guy names now being used, shouldn't those be called himicanes?


----------



## MSquared

Good point.


----------



## RichT

> Hmmm, with the guy names now being used, shouldn t those be called himicanes?
> 
> - splintergroup


Close. But you gotta be gender-neutral. CanesX. I realize it's totally absurd and unintelligible, but so is all of the rest of the woke garbage.


----------



## pottz

hey were at 1962 with this post,can we do 2k by tomorrow night porch people ? i dont want to be about numbers but well…......it would make me smile. you guys do wanna make me smile….....*RIGHT !!!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

ok thats the spirit,even the buzzards are here to help ! ;-))


----------



## EricFai

You can try, but us guys on the east coast won't be much help.

Now for a smile think about all of the good swap projects.


----------



## EricFai

Only 35 to go


----------



## Lazyman

No, 34


----------



## MSquared

Hey!! Never give up on the East Coast guys! 'Strong Island' representing!!


----------



## EricFai

Yea, and it's Saturday night. Been a long day already.


----------



## pottz

> You can try, but us guys on the east coast won t be much help.
> 
> Now for a smile think about all of the good swap projects.
> 
> - Eric


oh hell yeah bud,some pretty damn nice stuff !


----------



## pottz

> No, 34
> 
> - Lazyman


hey no cheating,ya gotta say something stupid at least !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Hey!! Never give up on the East Coast guys! Strong Island representing!!
> 
> - MSquared


now here's a player !


----------



## pottz

> Yea, and it s Saturday night. Been a long day already.
> 
> - Eric


wahhh wahhh cry me a river !!!!! ;-))


----------



## pottz

hey i just wanna say thumbs up to all the beer/bbq swappers and the incredible projects shared this year and a big thumbs up to our host kenny for making this all possible ! those of you that have never done a swap please consider having a ton of fun and meeting some of the best people youd ever want to meet ! we have a knife swap starting right now,jump on it !


----------



## EricFai

Kenny can be a good host, and he did a great job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Favorite ice cream flavor and a brand name?*


----------



## EricFai

I remember growing up, a place called "The Parlor" it was an ice cream shop. One of there dishes was "Dare to Be Great" 31 scoops of ice cream. It was usually a team effort to eat all of it.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny can be a good host, and he did a great job.
> 
> - Eric


kennys the best bro.he's gonna go way beyond what i told him not to !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> *Favorite ice cream flavor and a brand name?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


vanilla,any brand !


----------



## pottz

> I remember growing up, a place called "The Parlor" it was an ice cream shop. One of there dishes was "Dare to Be Great" 31 scoops of ice cream. It was usually a team effort to eat all of it.
> 
> - Eric


oh my god,im sick thinking about it bud !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eric is this the one in MI

https://www.facebook.com/867WChicago/photos


----------



## pottz

i dont do facebook ? sounds like he loves ice cream though ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz maybe this one?










https://tipsyscoop.com/


----------



## pottz

yeah maybe that one ?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang this thread is busy! I'm watching my hokies whoop some yankee hiney ;-)

I have a cuisinart ice cream maker and my absolute favorite is homemade blueberry with some vanilla flavoring. Fresh peach is a close second and coconut ice cream with some chocolate syrup hits the spot on occasion


----------



## pottz

> Dang this thread is busy! I'm watching my hokies whoop some yankee hiney ;-)
> 
> I have a cuisinart ice cream maker and my absolute favorite is homemade blueberry with some vanilla flavoring. Fresh peach is a close second and coconut ice cream with some chocolate syrup hits the spot on occasion
> 
> - HokieKen


how about some fresh peach vanilla with caramel ?


----------



## pottz

> Dang this thread is busy! I'm watching my hokies whoop some yankee hiney ;-)
> 
> I have a cuisinart ice cream maker and my absolute favorite is homemade blueberry with some vanilla flavoring. Fresh peach is a close second and coconut ice cream with some chocolate syrup hits the spot on occasion
> 
> - HokieKen


one reason this thread gets bust kenny is if they dont produce they get their ass canned !!!! it's tough love on the patio buddy ! ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

> No, 34
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> hey no cheating,ya gotta say something stupid at least !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I thought that was pretty stupid-especially since my post made it 33.


----------



## pottz

> No, 34
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> hey no cheating,ya gotta say something stupid at least !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought that was pretty stupid-especially since my post made it 33.
> 
> - Lazyman


ha ha, no problem my friend,your an elite member on the patio so you can [email protected]#k up and still be ok !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey were at 1962 with this post,can we do 2k by tomorrow night porch people ? i dont want to be about numbers but well…......it would make me smile. you guys do wanna make me smile….....*RIGHT !!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


My contribution )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ken gets the top honors for having his own ice cream maker +1

As a kid, this is what we used before the electric makers came around…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ken gets the top honors for having his own ice cream maker +1
> 
> As a kid, this is what we used before the electric makers came around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I did that too using cream from the barn


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Congratulations Pottz! but I'm off to the perch ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## pottz

> Ken gets the top honors for having his own ice cream maker +1
> 
> As a kid, this is what we used before the electric makers came around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man the memories !!! those were good times !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Ken gets the top honors for having his own ice cream maker +1
> 
> As a kid, this is what we used before the electric makers came around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I did that too using cream from the barn
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the best bob !!!!!! i wish the kids today knew the simple pleasures we all had !


----------



## MSquared

How many of you taught your wives how to cook without sustaining serious head trauma?!


----------



## pottz

> Congratulations Pottz! but I m off to the perch ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw,you and i have had this love hate relationship few can understand ! hell even i cant figure it out most of the time,yet here we are,still going strong when many have faded away !


----------



## CommonJoe

you know what they say?


----------



## CommonJoe

Sorry


----------



## CommonJoe

Charlie


----------



## CommonJoe

My last Hurrah!


----------



## RichT

> Charlie
> 
> - CommonJoe


Damn. You're almost as bad as that LeeRoy guy.


----------



## CommonJoe

Just as bad.


----------



## pottz

> Charlie
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Damn. You re almost as bad as that LeeRoy guy.
> 
> - Rich


LMAO !!!! well if anyone is gonna steal my glory,joe take it !!!!! now if leeroy came back like the [email protected]@#ie he was id be pissed !!!! but you seem like a cool guy. you dont hang out with rich i hope ? thats a game changer !!!!


----------



## RichT

> you dont hang out with rich i hope ? thats a game changer !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Huh?


----------



## pottz

ok patio peeps we just passed another milestone,and yeah my "friends" once again some low life stole my glory,but thats ok because your the best people id ever want to take that glory ! because without you "low" lifes id have no life. guys and the gals,thank all of you for making this,thread,if you wanna call it that,successful !!!! i know you all have many choices to post here but for some weird reason you choose mine !! hey im willing to help you all to get the therapy you need so this thread wont ever be needed again.peace people !!!


----------



## EricFai

DW, no that's not the one, but close. The one I was talking about was in Jackson MI, at one time is was the All Star Dairy, I remember as a little kid they delivered milk to the door in glass bottles. That was years ago, late 60's.

Congratulations on your thread milestone Pottz.


----------



## 987Ron

You make the 2K without my help, sorry I was sacked out by 10pm. This will help with the 5K.

Early riser this am. Minor chores all done, coffee and a bit of ease before things get moving here. 85 feels like 94 today, so humid and a bit cloudy. 
Normal.

Be good today. Smile and scare someone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thank you dw,you and i have had this love hate relationship few can understand ! hell even i cant figure it out most of the time,yet here we are,still going strong when many have faded away !
> 
> - pottz


+1 my friend. Who else here has a long sleeve T from Crenshaw?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*GRATZ POTTZ :<))))))))))*


----------



## DevinT

Congratulations pottzy


----------



## moke

Good Job Pottzy…..


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy pottz! And only about 1700 of those posts were his! Just razzin ya homie ;-). It's a good thread.

Let's see how good of a thread it is…. What would a fella look for if he needed some steel tubing to replace a couple of pieces in this canopy frame?









It has this cross-section:









I tried welding it with my wire welder but it's too thin and I just burnt it up. Plan B is to cut some solid bar that fits inside to stiffen and rejoin it. But I'd much prefer to replace it.


----------



## pottz

> You make the 2K without my help, sorry I was sacked out by 10pm. This will help with the 5K.
> 
> Early riser this am. Minor chores all done, coffee and a bit of ease before things get moving here. 85 feels like 94 today, so humid and a bit cloudy.
> Normal.
> 
> Be good today. Smile and scare someone.
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear ya the remnants of that hurricane have really increased the humidty here too.83 and 70% right now.


----------



## RichT

> Let's see how good of a thread it is…. What would a fella look for if he needed some steel tubing to replace a couple of pieces in this canopy frame?
> 
> - HokieKen


I tried the no-brainer approach and found a fantastic business opportunity for you, Kenny.

https://steeltubing.com/


----------



## pottz

> Atta boy pottz! And only about 1700 of those posts were his! Just razzin ya homie ;-). It's a good thread.
> 
> Let's see how good of a thread it is…. What would a fella look for if he needed some steel tubing to replace a couple of pieces in this canopy frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has this cross-section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried welding it with my wire welder but it's too thin and I just burnt it up. Plan B is to cut some solid bar that fits inside to stiffen and rejoin it. But I'd much prefer to replace it.
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds like an internet search is gonna be needed.ive never seen thin tubing like that at any of the home centers,but im sure someone has it.

and hey only 1435 of the posts were mine !!!! ;-))


----------



## splintergroup

Electrical conduit


----------



## 987Ron

Make one out of ash or oak. Have a 9 ft. patio umbrella that all the struts and braces are wood.


----------



## CommonJoe

Looks close to closet rod (1 1/4×5/8 ) The wall might be thicker though, you can get economy with a thinner wall if the size works.










https://www.outwater.com/products/s84-3015-sc/

This one has a 1mm wall
https://www.holdahlcompany.com/ft-30c15


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas. I found some online as well but it was all too big. This is 3/4×3/8. I think I will cut some oak strips and epoxy them inside.


----------



## splintergroup

3/4×3/8 is just about the size of Dominos.


----------



## Lazyman

You beat me to it Kenny, I was going to recommend sticking a couple of dowels inside.

Another thing that occurred is to go to a thrift store or Goodwill and look for metal crutches. A walker might work too. They usually have dozens of them and cheap. The metal tubing may be too large but you might be able to splice it by sliding it over the ends of the broken pieces and putting a couple of screws through it to secure it. You can flatten it if needed in a vise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Atta boy pottz! And only about 1700 of those posts were his! Just razzin ya homie ;-). It's a good thread.
> 
> Let's see how good of a thread it is…. What would a fella look for if he needed some steel tubing to replace a couple of pieces in this canopy frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has this cross-section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried welding it with my wire welder but it's too thin and I just burnt it up. Plan B is to cut some solid bar that fits inside to stiffen and rejoin it. But I'd much prefer to replace it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I repaired one more complicated than that. It would have been cheaper to replace it ;(((


----------



## corelz125

I have some thin wall pipe Kenny but most of it is all 1 1/2". Welding that thin stuff is a real pita. Think I would go with wood to.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't go with anything larger or with a very different cross-section because there are plastic joint pieces that bolt on at each end and in the center. So wood it is. Not sure whyI didn't think of that first before I drug that damn welder out…


----------



## Keebler1

You didnt think about it first Kenny cause any day you can get the welder out is a good day


----------



## MSquared

Any opinions on Renewal by Anderson windows? I'm aware Andersons are good windows, but they have media-blitzed around here for a couple of years now. Makes me nuts! Also, suspect. Why so much advertising and who pays for it? The consumer. The Mrs. believes commercials. ;((


----------



## pottz

> You didnt think about it first Kenny cause any day you can get the welder out is a good day
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah but you cant weld that thin tubing,as he found out real quick. hey keebs ill kick in 20 bucks how about you and in sure others here will too.and we just buy kenny a new pop up.this is getting to be a sad situation !!!! maybe a gofundme ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Any opinions on Renewal by Anderson windows? I m aware Andersons are good windows, but they have media-blitzed around here for a couple of years now. Makes me nuts! Also, suspect. Why so much advertising and who pays for it? The consumer. The Mrs. believes commercials. ;((
> 
> - MSquared


all i know is our top sash and door salesman left a few years ago to work for them.and he was in line to be our s&d manager ? which he would be now !


----------



## Lazyman

Anderson windows are crazy expensive. A friend of ours had them come and give them an estimate to replace 2 windows and the estimate was $29,000. On the other hand we are going replace all 29 windows in our house, including a couple of large arched windows that are about $2000 each, with NT Windows and it is about $22,000.


----------



## pottz

> Anderson windows are crazy expensive. A friend of ours had them come and give them an estimate to replace 2 windows and the estimate was $29,000. On the other hand we are going replace all 29 windows in our house, including a couple of large arched windows that are about $2000 each, with NT Windows and it is about $22,000.
> 
> - Lazyman


WTF !!!!! are you serious ? well those of you that know me you know what my response would be.due to LJ'S rules i cant use that language here !!!!


----------



## EricFai

The window companies are making a killing, they are all high priced. If I ever have to replace the windows in my house, I'll order them, then install myself.


----------



## Lazyman

I guess it is clear who is paying for all the advertising. They jack up the price for the few suckers who think they are worth the premium price. They are good windows but to replace all of the windows in our house probably would have cost over $125k.


----------



## MSquared

I know they're top-dollar, but 29K for two??!! Tell me the windows actually span the length of your house!!


----------



## pottz

> I know they re top-dollar, but 29K for two??!! Tell me the windows actually span the length of your house!!
> 
> - MSquared


+1 doesn't jive !


----------



## Lazyman

> The window companies are making a killing, they are all high priced. If I ever have to replace the windows in my house, I ll order them, then install myself.
> 
> - Eric


For our installation, the labor is a little over 25% of the total. You can probably get the windows cheaper than what we are being charged per window but I have no interest in installing 29 windows in a 2 story house myself. It is at least a 2 person job (some of the larger windows will take 3 or 4 people) and it would take me forever, even if I get someone to help. Nope. Sometimes it is just better to pay the guy.


----------



## Lazyman

> I know they re top-dollar, but 29K for two??!! Tell me the windows actually span the length of your house!!
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> +1 doesn t jive !
> 
> - pottz


I am just telling you what our friends told us. They actually had Anderson windows installed in an addition they did 15 years ago and wanted to replace a couple of the windows in the original part of the house. I think that they may have been very large windows.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Any opinions on Renewal by Anderson windows? I m aware Andersons are good windows, but they have media-blitzed around here for a couple of years now. Makes me nuts! Also, suspect. Why so much advertising and who pays for it? The consumer. The Mrs. believes commercials. ;((
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> all i know is our top sash and door salesman left a few years ago to work for them.and he was in line to be our s&d manager ? which he would be now !
> 
> - pottz


Following the $$$$$$$$$$ ? )))


----------



## MSquared

Still confused at the numbers.


----------



## pottz

> I know they re top-dollar, but 29K for two??!! Tell me the windows actually span the length of your house!!
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> +1 doesn t jive !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am just telling you what our friends told us. They actually had Anderson windows installed in an addition they did 15 years ago and wanted to replace a couple of the windows in the original part of the house. I think that they may have been very large windows.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey i dont doubt it nathan,companies are gouging people just because they can,but you know what,pay back is a bitch !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

I've changed about 20 windows in my house. I had help with a. Few but the rest were by myself. From the basement to the 3rd floor. I paid a window company to install one because they wouldn't sell me just the window they had to do the install. I also paid for most of the aluminum capping. The replacement window install all they do is pop out the old one pop the new one. They don't replace any rotted wood. That's how they can replace 20 windows in a day. Some windows I bought direct from a window factory they were air cheaper than the Pella windows. There is a difference in quality between them and the Pella.


----------



## pottz

oh yeah they get you on the install.sadly as i grow older the less i can do myself,and thats what what really pisses me off. ive always been independent of anyone.


----------



## corelz125

Replacing the windows isn't to hard. Not much heavy lifting. I rather replace a window than hang a door.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh yeah they get you on the install.sadly as i grow older the less i can do myself,and thats what what really pisses me off. ive always been independent of anyone.
> 
> - pottz


Be thankful for what you have left the truth is it doesn't get better. We adjust until we can't…


----------



## MSquared

+1. I replaced a few on our previous house, a sliding glass door and a couple entry doors. I recent years, the legs and back ailed big time. I know how to do it right! That pisses me off too!!


----------



## pottz

> oh yeah they get you on the install.sadly as i grow older the less i can do myself,and thats what what really pisses me off. ive always been independent of anyone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Be thankful for what you have left the truth is it doesn t get better. We adjust until we can t…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes and that scares me dw !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from Italy.

Ran into a cousin in Montarossa. Staying right accross the street from our hotel.

The odds on that?!


----------



## corelz125

No golf in Italy though Petey.


----------



## Lazyman

> oh yeah they get you on the install.sadly as i grow older the less i can do myself,and thats what what really pisses me off. ive always been independent of anyone.
> 
> - pottz


As I have gotten older, I have learned to do jobs like this with one arm…to sign the check when the job is done.


----------



## Peteybadboy

> No golf in Italy though Petey.
> 
> - corelz125


No golf eating


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh yeah they get you on the install.sadly as i grow older the less i can do myself,and thats what what really pisses me off. ive always been independent of anyone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *As I have gotten older, I have learned to do jobs like this with one arm…to sign the check when the job is done.
> *
> - Lazyman


*That is the best reply that I have read in a very long time…*


----------



## HokieKen

I was like Pottz in my earlier years. If I couldn't do it, it didn't need to be done ;-) Which had the advantages of me learning how to do a lot of stuff and saving some money. But in the last 5 years or so, I find time a much more scarce commodity than money. So these days I'm more like Nathan for most things. If I can do it in a day and don't have to crawl into any tight spaces I'll do it myself. But if it's a long job, let's get some quotes…


----------



## 987Ron

> I was like Pottz in my earlier years. If I couldn t do it, it didn t need to be done ;-) Which had the advantages of me learning how to do a lot of stuff and saving some money. But in the last 5 years or so, I find time a much more scarce commodity than money. So these days I m more like Nathan for most things. If I can do it in a day and don t have to crawl into any tight spaces I ll do it myself. But if it s a long job, let s get some quotes…
> 
> - HokieKen


#1
Agree with the above. Ladders, down on the floor, plumbing under the cabinets, all in the write the check category. As is some car work. Keep the health that is left.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't mind ladders but I hate working over my head. Under cabinets, on hands and knees or in the attic is liable to get farmed out though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No golf in Italy though Petey.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Lazyman

Ladders didn't used to bother me but my 2 story house is just too tall for anything above the first floor these days. I just don't want to go any higher. My ladder is just a little too short and that is fine with me. We are about to have the house painted (after the windows are in) and will have the fascia boards and soffits replaced with Hardie board before we do. Two more one armed home improvements.

2022 is turning out be be quite a money hemorrhage for home repair and maintenance. We just had the foundation repaired last week and have a masonry guy lined up to fix some cracks in the brick. Oh yeah, we just had artificial grass put in the back yard a couple months ago too. That sucking noise you hear is from my bank account.


----------



## Lazyman

Go away spammer. Flagged.


----------



## pottz

> Go away spammer. Flagged.
> 
> - Lazyman


thanks bud.


----------



## RichT

I see we have some track saw myths being spread on other threads. They're not just for breaking down sheet goods. 
It's a shame that people talk about things they know nothing about.

As soon as my door is hung and my STM 1800 is freed up, I'll be doing an in-depth post on using both the Festool parallel guides and the Woodpeck guides to make any cut you need for any project-face frame rails and stiles, even taking 1/4" cuts for scribe molding. In many cases it's safer and more convenient than using a table saw.

Here's a quick example. This is one of the frame pieces that hold the glass in the door. I cut them using the track saw. Much safer than using the table saw because the only way to do it would mean the piece that was cut loose would shoot back after it was freed due to being between the blade and the fence. Using the track saw it was held captive and stayed in place.










Here it is set up for the cut. Kinda hard to see, but it worked great.


----------



## pottz

sounds like a conversation i was involved with last night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich coming from the Shed I look forward to seeing what you have to post about the Festool trac saw. Yes I saw what was posted there and IMO it is not myth but it is what people would prefer to use it for.

Baring any homemade jigs I see

Table saw

Panel saw

Trac saw

CNC

as the choices that people use. Personally my top 3 are table saw for general woodworking, panel saw sheet goods and larger cross cuts, and should I want precision if needed , then I use the CNC.

Looking forward to seeing what you post…


----------



## HokieKen

Rich the problem with a tracksaw is not in its functionality but in the fact that it doesn't allow me a horizontal surface on which to park a bunch of offcuts and tools I'm too lazy to put away when not in use. In this regard, my table saw wins hands down ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FYI again it is a choice for the user…

*Table Saw vs Track Saw vs Circular Saw: Which is Best?*


----------



## RichT

> Rich the problem with a tracksaw is not in its functionality but in the fact that it doesn t allow me a horizontal surface on which to park a bunch of offcuts and tools I m too lazy to put away when not in use. In this regard, my table saw wins hands down ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, but think about it, I have my entire table saw surface freed up for crap. Trust me, I use every square inch of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but if I didn't have to clear it off occasionally to use the saw, I'm afraid I'd pile crap so high on it that the bay door wouldn't open…


----------



## RichT

> Rich coming from the Shed I look forward to seeing what you have to post about the Festool trac saw. Yes I saw what was posted there and IMO it is not myth but it is what people would prefer to use it for.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, DW, when someone says that track saws are not capable of doing something that I do all the time with mine, then it's a myth. I'm not talking about what's better-that's personal and I don't tell people how they should work-I'm talking about what can and cannot be done and the benefits I see for myself. The way I work isn't for everyone and I'm not suggesting other methods are inferior.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich it will be an interesting post. We could not ask for a better person to show us …


----------



## pottz

on the shed northwoodsman just made some good points about some myths as rich just stated.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Rich coming from the Shed I look forward to seeing what you have to post about the Festool trac saw. Yes I saw what was posted there and IMO it is not myth but it is what people would prefer to use it for.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, DW, when someone says that track saws are not capable of doing something that I do all the time with mine, then it s a myth. I m not talking about what s better-that s personal and I don t tell people how they should work-I m talking about what can and cannot be done and the benefits I see for myself. The way I work isn t for everyone and I m not suggesting other methods are inferior.
> 
> - Rich


Rich,
That is your problem You absolutely tell people how they should work!!!! You think that everything is your way or its wrong! There is usually more than one way to do things. And my debate with you has been that easier usually equates to a better machine.

No one on the shed said that track saws didn't have their uses. But there are other options and in many cases better options. We own 3 track saws!! But once I have the panel saw in place I won't use a track saw to cut down sheet goods because that would be both slower and heavier work!! But if there is an application where the track saw makes sense then of course I will use it!

I am fed up with the cyber bullying and I am not pulling any punches. If Cricket determines I have crossed the line then so be it but your not going to taunt me any more!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you beat me to it… I liked his part excellent on dust collection of the trac saw


----------



## RichT

> That is your problem You absolutely tell people how they should work!!!! You think that everything is your way or its wrong! There is usually more than one way to do things.
> 
> - W2Woodworks


Take a look at my post #2066 and rethink what you just said. Yes, there is almost always more than one way, and as you gain woodworking experience, you'll find what works best for you.

BTW, I'm not impressed by how awesome someone's shop is, what impresses me is the quality of work that comes out of it.


----------



## pottz

w2w i dont think rich was telling anyone how to work,he was merely pointing out that some people dont fully understand all that a track saw is capable of. now your accusing him of cyber bullying yet you come here and attack him.better think about who is bullying who ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you beat me to it… I liked his part excellent on dust collection of the trac saw
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes my dewalt collects dust very well.


----------



## HokieKen

I personally know a few guys who have made the jump from to table saw to track saw. Most often in the interest of saving space in their small shop. But they all get by fine without the table saw. I always enjoy your "deep dive" posts Rich so I for one am looking forward to this one. Now, it's highly unlikely I'll decide to drop the cabbage for a track saw afterwards but I hope it's still okay if I ready your POV for the purpose of a better understanding of various options 

Whatever arguments one may have had with Rich (or anyone else) in the past should remain in the thread where they originated or, even better, taken to PMs. Or, in extreme circumstances, just let go. Nothing Rich has said in this thread warrants any kind backlash. There's lots of people here and very few, if any, of us care who's weiner is bigger.

And if anyone does care, it's mine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm looking for more room so I can add a Delta RT-40. The 3hp Unisaw doesn't have the depth capacity or the power to handle wild grain 16/4 Walnut, Cherry, Maple & Hickory at an acceptable feed speed. I'd love to get a track saw that I could use to edge but they just don't have enough power.


----------



## RichT

> FYI again it is a choice for the user…
> 
> Table Saw vs Track Saw vs Circular Saw: Which is Best?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Best is what's best for you. I honestly don't care about some youtuber's opinion. I'm having fun and getting great results in what I'll call my next phase of woodworking. After over 50 years of using traditional methods like my table saw, I enjoy the challenge of learning something new.


----------



## Lazyman

> Pottz- you beat me to it… I liked his part excellent on dust collection of the trac saw
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yes my dewalt collects dust very well.
> 
> - pottz


When I first read your reply, I thought you were saying that you don't use it. Things that collect dust in my shop usually need to be gotten rid of.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Or, in extreme circumstances, just let go. Nothing Rich has said in this thread warrants any kind backlash. There s lots of people here and very few, if any, of us care who s weiner is bigger.
> 
> And if anyone does care, it s mine.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh man, so much material!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> yes my dewalt collects dust very well.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I first read your reply, I thought you were saying that you don t use it. Things that collect dust in my shop usually need to be gotten rid of.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's hilarious, Nathan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My philosophy- read everything, listen to everybody then make your own decision. My YouTube post was just some ones opinion and thoughts, just to be taken as FYI. Even though I have a CNC and laser machines; I like know more about them and I am constantly learning more.

As for the trac saw I don't want or have a need for one but I will find Rich's findings interesting, for the sake of woodworking knowledge. Maybe I will even post an acorn…


----------



## RichT

> Even though I have a CNC
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wow, talk about softballs (no, not talking to you, Kenny)...

OK, here goes. Is CNC really woodworking? In my way of thinking, if you're not physically involved in the work, it's not real woodworking, it's really about doing designs with software, not woodworking. Sure, there are decisions to make that involve understanding wood, but no one's using a chisel.

Don't get me wrong, there are some guys whose CNC work blows me away. They are skilled artists. I'm not knocking CNC, I'm just clarifying my thinking on the subject.


----------



## bandit571

Tracksaw, tablesaw, handsaw…all that really matters is the SKILL of the operator in using whichever tool they chose to use. Some like to use their hands…some prefer a keyboard, doesn't matter.


----------



## RichT

> Tracksaw, tablesaw, handsaw…all that really matters is the SKILL of the operator in using whichever tool they chose to use. Some like to use their hands…some prefer a keyboard, doesn t matter.
> 
> - bandit571


And you are a perfect example of the skill required to produce beautiful work.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Rich.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the "Is CNC really woodworking" debate largely boils down to semantics for most people. It's a different skill set to be sure but if you can take rough sawn boards and turn them into furniture (or whatever), it's woodworking IMO.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Even though I have a CNC
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Wow, talk about softballs (no, not talking to you, Kenny)...
> 
> OK, here goes. Is CNC really woodworking? In my way of thinking, if you re not physically involved in the work, it s not real woodworking, it s really about doing designs with software, not woodworking. Sure, there are decisions to make that involve understanding wood, but no one s using a chisel.
> 
> Don t get me wrong, there are some guys whose CNC work blows me away. They are skilled artists. I m not knocking CNC, I m just clarifying my thinking on the subject.
> 
> - Rich


And that attitude is what gets the fight started!!

To my way of thinking if it involves making projects out of wood it is woodworking period!!

I suppose since I used an air hammer to frame the shop instead of a regular hammer then it is not woodworking to some folks…....And since some folks say if you don't post projects on here your just a dreamer. Well the shop itself was a project does that count?

I want to complete projects as efficiently and accurately as practical. I prefer letting machines do the work when I can.

I also don't want to spend time learning to do something "old school" if I already have a machine that can do the same process. I want to spend my learning time on perfecting my machine setups. Since I never plan to build anything with hand tools if it can be avoided it just doesn't make sense for me to spend time mastering those techniques. I'll just learn how to operate the CNC and let it create the work.

Having said that I have absolutely nothing but respect for the folks that can create very artistic work with a minimum of tools. Same way I respect an archer who can consistently hit the bulls eye with a long bow! But I quickly lose that respect when the "pro" starts with the insults (using terms like dream woodworker) or acts like they are the oracle of all woodworking knowledge and anyone who disagrees with their way of doing things is unworthy.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm fairly sure somebody is here to "get the fight started"...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning from Italy.
> 
> Ran into a cousin in Montarossa. Staying right accross the street from our hotel.
> 
> The odds on that?!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Camped next to us in a small campground in Utah was an old guy who went to the same 3 room grade school out in the country that I did in Idaho. 3 rooms for 6 grades  Odds are good, eh?


----------



## CommonJoe

> No, DW, when someone says that track saws are not capable of doing something that I do all the time with mine, then it s a myth. I m not talking about what s better-that s personal and I don t tell people how they should work-I m talking about what can and cannot be done and the benefits I see for myself. The way I work isn t for everyone and I m not suggesting other methods are inferior.
> 
> - Rich


I saw nothing above, or anything I can remember seeing on a different thread, that suggests that your way is the only way. I have seen plenty of your threads offering your experience on how you approach different situations.


----------



## RichT

> To my way of thinking if it involves making projects out of wood it is woodworking period!!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


And many agree with you on that. I'm not going to say you're wrong.

I think you're confusing discussion with fighting. For me it only becomes a fight when someone takes the gloves off and goes bare-fisted, banging on the exclamation point (which, interestingly enough, is often pronounced "bang" by computer programmers).


----------



## RichT

> I saw nothing above, or anything I can remember seeing on a different thread, that suggests that your way is the only way. I have seen plenty of your threads offering your experience on how you approach different situations.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Thanks, Joe. You get it.


----------



## CommonJoe

> I saw nothing above, or anything I can remember seeing on a different thread, that suggests that your way is the only way. I have seen plenty of your threads offering your experience on how you approach different situations.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Thanks, Joe. You get it.
> 
> - Rich


I'm not a poser! I earned everything I have the hard way, nothing was given to me. I've learned to value others input and evaluate it for myself. Take out the good for me and leave behind what doesn't fit for me.


----------



## pottz

> I m fairly sure somebody is here to "get the fight started"...
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah if all your here is to start a fight find another thread. rich aint the problem w2w it's you.all youve done is come on here complaining about rich.he's not even talking to you or about you.so let it go. you constantly complain about bullies and now your the bully.bye.


----------



## bandit571

One thought, if you will allow me….

A Track saw is fine, as long as all you need to do is cut a straight line. However, it also depends on how well one places and set the track for the saw to follow…and, the track can not place and set itself, someone has to do that task for it to work.

Yes, it is great for cutting straight line, but…can it cut curves?


----------



## pottz

> I saw nothing above, or anything I can remember seeing on a different thread, that suggests that your way is the only way. I have seen plenty of your threads offering your experience on how you approach different situations.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> Thanks, Joe. You get it.
> 
> - Rich


there is only person that doesn't rich !


----------



## CommonJoe

> One thought, if you will allow me….
> 
> A Track saw is fine, as long as all you need to do is cut a straight line. However, it also depends on how well one places and set the track for the saw to follow…and, the track can not place and set itself, someone has to do that task for it to work.
> 
> Yes, it is great for cutting straight line, but…can it cut curves?
> 
> - bandit571


Would you expect it to cut a curve?
If I had to, *I could* cut a circle with one.


----------



## pottz

no one said a track saw could do everything,it's not designed to do everything.but what it's designed to it does it very well IMO !


----------



## pottz

i dont know about you guys but i think ill head over to the beer swap and have couple cold ones.rough day on the patio !


----------



## northwoodsman

Come on guys, enough is enough! This is my first post on my thread but I have been following along since it started. This unfriendly banter in the past 24 hours is the behavior that gets these off topic threads and forums pulled. For many of us "regulars" who know the players and the history we have with each other we may find it somewhat entertaining at times, some find may find it annoying, but for someone new to the site looking for advice or wanting to make on-line wood working friends they are going to find is downright offensive and unprofessional. How does this behavior look to advertisers and sponsors? I have nothing to do with the management of this site, I'm just a member like you, but I would like to keep being able to reading, learning, and posting about woodworking on these forums. I'm sure we all know members that have left for one reason or another, chances are it's not because they took up knitting or basket weaving instead.


----------



## HokieKen

I imagine a track saw can cut as good of a circle as my table saw ;-)


----------



## pottz

NWM i agree totally,everyone here and the shed has been discussing the pros and cons of track saws.some agree and some disagree totally fine. but seems one guy has a chip on his shoulder and wants to start a fight ? i think it's time to change the topic. how about…..festool…...no,sawstop….............;-))


----------



## RichT

> i think it s time to change the topic. how about…..festool…...no,sawstop….............;-))
> 
> - pottz


Or, how pocket screws are the best form of joinery.


----------



## pottz

> i think it s time to change the topic. how about…..festool…...no,sawstop….............;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Or, how pocket screws are the best form of joinery.
> 
> - Rich


yikes now your talkin gang fights rich-lol.


----------



## bandit571

There used to be a metal piece, shaped like a figure 8. Had to be let in to the surfaces…one screw went up, the other went down….remember those?


----------



## HokieKen

Pocket screws are just a high falutin' waste of money. Butt joints and drywall screws are all you need.


----------



## pottz

> There used to be a metal piece, shaped like a figure 8. Had to be let in to the surfaces…one screw went up, the other went down….remember those?
> 
> - bandit571


yep still use em.


----------



## pottz

> Pocket screws are just a high falutin' waste of money. Butt joints and drywall screws are all you need.
> 
> - HokieKen


finally common sense !


----------



## RichT

> There used to be a metal piece, shaped like a figure 8. Had to be let in to the surfaces…one screw went up, the other went down….remember those?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> yep still use em.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, figure-8s. But everyone knows that Z-clips are thousands of times better.


----------



## bandit571

PITA, aren't they?


----------



## 987Ron

How about which is better a Left Handed Tape Measure or a Right Handed Tape Measure? Have both, Lee Valley.

Should a right handed person ever use a Left Handed Tape Measure? vs? Inane, I know.


----------



## pottz

> There used to be a metal piece, shaped like a figure 8. Had to be let in to the surfaces…one screw went up, the other went down….remember those?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> yep still use em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, figure-8s. But everyone knows that Z-clips are thousands of times better.
> 
> - Rich


ive got both depending on what im making.


----------



## HokieKen

I use my left-handed tape when I have a pencil in my right. But everybody knows you can't use a tape for fine woodworking. Until Woodpeckers makes one at least!


----------



## pottz

> I use my left-handed tape when I have a pencil in my right. But everybody knows you can't use a tape for fine woodworking. Until Woodpeckers makes one at least!
> 
> - HokieKen


it would probably cost 150 bucks. but come in a real nice case.


----------



## HokieKen

I hope it has its own systainer!


----------



## pottz

> I hope it has its own systainer!
> 
> - HokieKen


a given ! and im sure they would sell it as a combo L & R together.


----------



## northwoodsman

So why do they have to keep changing Systainer designs? It an expensive plastic box with with hinges, a handle (or multiple) and a latch. I only have a few Festool tools but I have three different generation of systainers. Why can't they all match? At least they all stack and lock together. But why can't they match?


----------



## corelz125

A family are driving in their car on holidays. A frog crosses the road and the husband, who is driving, is able to stop the car.

He gets out and takes the frog and carries him to the side of the road.

The frog is grateful, thanks the man and tells him that he will grant him a wish.

The man says, "Please make my dog win the next dog race."

The frog asks to look at the dog, which limps out of the car.

The frog notices that the dog only has three legs, it very fat, and can barely move at all so he tells the man that he thinks it is almost impossible to fulfill his wish and asks that the man will tell him another wish.

The man says, "Well, then please make my wife win the next beauty contest in the area."

The frog asks him to tell his wife to get out of the car. Wife comes out of the car and approaches the frog.

The frog turns to the man and says, "Could I please have another look at the dog?"


----------



## corelz125

I use sheetrock screws and lots of saw dust and glue and just paint all my projects it solves a lot of my problems


----------



## splintergroup

> There used to be a metal piece, shaped like a figure 8. Had to be let in to the surfaces…one screw went up, the other went down….remember those?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> yep still use em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, figure-8s. But everyone knows that Z-clips are thousands of times better.
> 
> - Rich


Whatdya call those courruated staple thingies? I have a coffey can full from may dad's left overs and my FIL's leftovers. Obviously they were "the thing" back in the days. If I knew more about them maybe I'd start using them in all my builds?


----------



## MSquared

Bwaaaaaa!!! )


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, I remember the the figure 8 things, they work great, when you can find them. Old school hardware stores.

Splinter, I remember those things to, seems like my dad used the on the picture frame miters. And the use something like that in the pre-hung doors that include the trim (like a spline).


----------



## pottz

> Bandit, I remember the the figure 8 things, they work great, when you can find them. Old school hardware stores.
> 
> Splinter, I remember those things to, seems like my dad used the on the picture frame miters. And the use something like that in the pre-hung doors that include the trim (like a spline).
> 
> - Eric


figure 8's you can get on amazon.those corrugated things if it's what im thinking was used to join boards together i believe .i havn't seen any in probably 40 years or more.








is this what your talking about ?


----------



## pottz

busy day,over 75 posts so far !


----------



## RichT

> figure 8 s you can get on amazon.those corrugated things if it s what im thinking was used to join boards together i believe .i havn t seen any in probably 40 years or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz


I remember seeing them and a press to insert them. I don't recall how far back though. Seems like they would be useful in a production environment. Kinda like staples for big box cabinets.


----------



## 987Ron

Figure 8 fasteners on Amazon. Is this the item.

https://www.amazon.com/Figure-Fastener-Figure-Eight-Fasteners-Connector/dp/B08C2HJSXP/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2OWBLBHTE5NJS&keywords=figure+8+fastener&qid=1663029500&sprefix=figure+8+%2Caps%2C157&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyUVJBUFo1NFFNUVdHJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDYxMzM1MjBFQTBHWkNMR1M1JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1ODAxNTMxQkJZSDE2QUZHVjg1JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## pottz

> figure 8 s you can get on amazon.those corrugated things if it s what im thinking was used to join boards together i believe .i havn t seen any in probably 40 years or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I remember seeing them and a press to insert them. I don t recall how far back though. Seems like they would be useful in a production environment. Kinda like staples for big box cabinets.
> 
> - Rich


yeah i think it was something used in production applications.


----------



## pottz

> Figure 8 fasteners on Amazon. Is this the item.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Figure-Fastener-Figure-Eight-Fasteners-Connector/dp/B08C2HJSXP/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2OWBLBHTE5NJS&keywords=figure+8+fastener&qid=1663029500&sprefix=figure+8+%2Caps%2C157&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyUVJBUFo1NFFNUVdHJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDYxMzM1MjBFQTBHWkNMR1M1JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1ODAxNTMxQkJZSDE2QUZHVjg1JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> - 987Ron


yep thats were i get em.


----------



## EricFai

See we got stretched out again.


----------



## DS

> figure 8 s you can get on amazon.those corrugated things if it s what im thinking was used to join boards together i believe .i havn t seen any in probably 40 years or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I remember seeing them and a press to insert them. I don t recall how far back though. Seems like they would be useful in a production environment. Kinda like staples for big box cabinets.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> yeah i think it was something used in production applications.
> 
> - pottz


I think they are just called corrugated fasteners.

At my very first cabinet shop job, they used a Senco Senclamp nailer to fasten face frames instead of pocket bore holes. It worked surprisingly well. 
They used the same senclamp to attach the face frames to the boxes by shooting them in the corner at an angle.
The thinking was, it only had to hold until the glue dries.










I think Senco also makes a nailer that fires the corrugated fasteners previously shown up top here and there were a couple of shops in town using those to build face frames.


----------



## pottz

cant remember what they were used for the last time i saw em.


----------



## CommonJoe

> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz


I still have the gun that shoots these. Better hold everything tight, it hits hard when it fires.


----------



## pottz

> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have the gun that shoots these. Better hold everything tight, it hits hard when it fires.
> 
> - CommonJoe


so what was the main use of those ?


----------



## CommonJoe

I used them for things like putting L-shaped counter tops together before laminating them.
Also making picture frames with mitered corners and every once in a while I would put a (quick and dirty) face frame together then clamp it after putting the fastener in the back.


----------



## pottz

thats were i remember seeing them,counter top construction.


----------



## CommonJoe

> I remember seeing them and a press to insert them. I don t recall how far back though. Seems like they would be useful in a production environment. Kinda like staples for big box cabinets.
> 
> - Rich


I used to have (and probably still do somewhere) a cast metal sleeve that you would drop the fastener into, then a plunger that would go into the sleeve, and you would pound them in with a hammer.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bongorno


----------



## 987Ron

A yapping good morning to all, Noisy Corgi this am. Golf course workers about so the barking.

Fresh GA peaches vor breakfast. Coffee of course. Slather on some finish this am in the shop. Just wipe on poly. easy.

I seem to remember those waveredly connectors in my Granddad's upholstery shop. Furniture repair? Got me thinking of other things there, conical cans painted green with a number on the side. Tack cans and the tack size. Can was used to get a mouth full of tacks, tongue and lips positioned each tack for the magnetic end of the tack hammer. Very quick. Tried it once when I was a kid, got my mouth stuck in several places. Left it to GD and Uncle.

Another item in the shop was a 14-18 inch diameter log on end, maybe 32" tall, used as a place to stamp out round pieces of cloth with a cutter and mallet for button covers. Did a few of those for GD.

Keep the memories alive. They are good.


----------



## bandit571

I need to run a saw, later today ( too bleeding early, at the moment)..









Have a few corners to do..


----------



## bandit571

Those Corrugated Fasteners….used to see them used in the older screendoors, where they were mitered at the corners…Sometimes on widow screens, too….Dad had a coffee can full of the things…..just never got the hang of installing them, with just a hammer…

Amazing what a simple subject change can do…


----------



## pottz

yes hopefully calm will prevail ?


----------



## pottz

funny i think it was the first time the same topic was argued about on two threads at the same time ?


----------



## splintergroup

> Splinter, I remember those things to, seems like my dad used the on the picture frame miters. And the use something like that in the pre-hung doors that include the trim (like a spline).
> 
> - Eric
> 
> figure 8 s you can get on amazon.those corrugated things if it s what im thinking was used to join boards together i believe .i havn t seen any in probably 40 years or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what your talking about ?
> 
> - pottz


Now that's what I'm talking about!

Remember as a kid trying to pound them in (cross grain of course) and always bashing my fingers while trying to hold them while giving the first hammer blow. That was before needle nose pliers were invented which I would have used instead of fingers of course 8^)

Maybe I should list them on Ebay, some aspiring woodworker could use some vintage fasteners for that first heirloom project.


----------



## pottz

actually you can still buy em. but i think the best way to install is with a special tool like common joe mentioned.


----------



## CommonJoe

> actually you can still buy em. but i think the best way to install is with a special tool like common joe mentioned.
> 
> - pottz












Gone for the day on an install. Have fun!


----------



## northwoodsman

They still sell those corrugated fasteners at the big box DIY stores. I used them just a few years ago to fix 10 large poster frames that someone had buggered up at my church the night before they needed to be installed before an event. I had loaned my entire Kreg collection to a friend who went out of town for the weekend so I went to Lowe's looking for quick options around 8:00 p.m. Surprisingly they worked. I believe that they are used in a lot of cheap frames that you find in dollar stores and in the dollar section, they are probably installed with a pneumatic or hydraulic press so the beating doesn't damage the fine, expensive wood used.


----------



## moke

> They still sell those corrugated fasteners at the big box DIY stores. I used them just a few years ago to fix 10 large poster frames that someone had buggered up at my church the night before they needed to be installed before an event. I had loaned my entire Kreg collection to a friend who went out of town for the weekend so I went to Lowe s looking for quick options around 8:00 p.m. Surprisingly they worked. I believe that they are used in a lot of cheap frames that you find in dollar stores and in the dollar section, they are probably installed with a pneumatic or hydraulic press so the beating doesn t damage the fine, expensive wood used.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Good to see you posting NWman…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> OK, here goes. Is CNC really woodworking? In my way of thinking, if you re not physically involved in the work, it s not real woodworking, it s really about doing designs with software, not woodworking. Sure, there are decisions to make that involve understanding wood, but no one s using a chisel.
> 
> - Rich


No¹ it's not woodworking, it's the machine doing the work and a person programming it or importing files that someone else created.

¹My answer will change to yes after I have my own CNC and I will ferociously defend why it is real woodworking.


----------



## RichT

> No¹ it s not woodworking, it s the machine doing the work and a person programming it or importing files that someone else created.
> 
> ¹My answer will change to yes after I have my own CNC and I will ferociously defend why it is real woodworking.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Finally an honest answer


----------



## pottz

hey thats how i judge tools too,if i dont have it nobody needs it.if i do your a fool for not getting it.


----------



## Lazyman

So if I add handles to the CNC so that I have to stand there and nudge the machine while the machine makes adjustments to correct my movement and does all of the actual cutting, does that make it real woodworking?

Just curious.


----------



## corelz125

It's not real woodworking unless you end up with a splinter or bleeding some place on the project.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, serious question then in light of recent posts. And this is NOT any kind of attack or accusation. I'm simply playing Socrates to Rich's Plato and trying to tease out the deepest of woodworking truths ;-)

What about your Shaper Origin Rich? It's essentially a small CNC but you have to physically roughly position it so it can do it's thing. So does being able to move it where the screen tells you to qualify its use as woodworking? Or does the fact that it's CNC disqualify it?


----------



## pottz

> It s not real woodworking unless you end up with a splinter or bleeding some place on the project.
> 
> - corelz125


in that case i must be a master woodworker ?


----------



## CommonJoe

Hand Carved







Made with CNC

Both identical, one made with cnc, one made by hand. *Which one would you want to own?*
.
.
.








Hand Carved








Made with CNC

Both identical. one made with cnc, one made by hand. *Which one would you want to produce to sell?*


----------



## RichT

Lazyman-I get the connection. I almost went on to say that the Shaper Origin is not true woodworking in my opinion. I just didn't want to add too many variables to what I was saying.

Kenny-See note to Nathan. No, I do not consider using the Origin to be woodworking. It's essentially a form of CNC.

That said, I'm not telling anyone with a different opinion that they are wrong. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## pottz

for me anything you make from wood using whatever tool or machine you want i consider woodworking. i mean if you use a router rather than a hand plane or chisel to cut a dado or do a round over not woodworking ? i mean the router is doing all the work right ? so where do we draw the line ?


----------



## CommonJoe

> for me anything you make from wood using whatever tool or machine you want i consider woodworking. i mean if you use a router rather than a hand plane or chisel to cut a dado or do a round over not woodworking ? i mean the router is doing all the work right ? so *where do we draw the line* ?
> 
> - pottz


Apparently at CNC lol


----------



## CommonJoe

Wait until they start injection molding doors and printing cabinets with 3d printers? Maybe they already are?


----------



## pottz

> Wait until they start injection molding doors and printing cabinets with 3d printers? Maybe they already are?
> 
> - CommonJoe


the doors i think already are,cabinets probably someday. have you seen there 3d printing a whole house ?


----------



## RichT

> Wait until they start injection molding doors and printing cabinets with 3d printers? Maybe they already are?
> 
> - CommonJoe


I read a while back about 3D printing technology to produce wooden parts. I have no idea where things stand today.


----------



## pottz

havn't heard about 3d wood yet but the house is pretty cool.walls will be built up with concrete form a cement applicator that rides on an overhead track system.pretty amazing.not sure about the time frame to do it though.


----------



## 987Ron

To me "Woodworking" is a process involving many steps.

Step one is deciding to build whatever, then the design whether it be a purchased plan, your own sketch, computer aided design. Haven't touched a piece of wood yet, but it is woodworking.

Step two design is set or partially set now to choice the wood, be it special exotic, pieces from a pallet, or Lowes. Hardwood, softwood, cherry, maple, oak, ipe, Still haven't touched a board, it is woodworking.

Step three, acquiring the wood. Choosing the pieces of the species of wood, critical step. Is it rough lumber, S2s from HD, planned to thickness for me by the lumber yard. Still have not made a thing but it is woodworking.

Step four: Choosing what board will be what, laying out the pieces on the wood to get the best grain, looks, value. Again, no work done on wood, but it is part of woodworking

Step 5, 6, etc. Now we cut, plane, size, sand, joint etc. how we do it is unimportant it is that we are doing it. Then assembly, glue, screws, nails, pegs, your choice. your project, your skill limitations, reading to know how to do a step we never done before, yes reading is woodworking.

Next to last step Sanding and finish. Is wiping on Minwax poly the same as 8 coats of hand rubbed shellac? Yes, it is all woodworking.

Last step, Seeing the project finished and having learned something, using the project or simply enjoying its completion to hand on a wall, store your underwear in, kitchen appliance, it is all woodworking.

To me the tool used and how it is used is unimportant what is important is that we make choices and follow through to a finished project, whether master craftsman quality or 6 grade shop class, it is all woodworking and worth the pursuit.

When I made a piece of molding say, whether it is made on a shaper, a router using several bits, or a Stanley 45 is unimportant. What is important is I did it.

Enjoy the skill you have, not many have even a smidgen of what you have, even if this is your first project in a garage shop with limited tools. You did it. *That is woodworking!
*
My rant to all this "Is this woodworking nonsense".


----------



## pottz

i dont care what anyone wants to call it,if you enjoy it the way you wanna do it,thats all that matters period.


----------



## HokieKen

> …so where do we draw the line ?
> 
> - pottz


That's the million dollar question.


----------



## corelz125

A man is in a bar and falling off his stool every couple of minutes.

He is obviously drunk.

So the bartender says to another man in the bar:

"Why don't you be a good Samaritan and take him home."

The man takes the drunk out the door and to his car and he stumbles at least ten times.

They drive along and the drunk points out his house to the man.

He stops the car and the drunk stumbles up the steps to his house with the man.

The drunk's wife greets them at the door:

"Why thank you for bringing him home for me, but where's his wheelchair?"


----------



## northwoodsman

Hey Ron, just for fun… Let's say you go through your woodworking steps that you list above through Step 6, but then for step 7 you throw it on a CNC platform or clamp it down and hit it with a Shaper Origin and you come up with a design like in post #2154, then you finish it off with your last two steps of hand sanding and finishing, is that woodworking? You have met all of your criteria for woodworking but added one extra step.

Going back to the fringes of a hot topic yesterday, where does one draw the line between woodworking - carpentry - construction? Is it the size of the project, the size of your shop, the size or cost of your tools, your skill level, the value of the finished product, the size of the finished project, hand tools vs. power tools? I think it's hard to define woodworking.

When I was in high school it was broken down like this:
Construction Class - they built a house (and a garage if the class was too big)
Carpentry Class - they milled the woodwork and built the cabinets, vanities, pre-hung the doors for the house; installed the millwork in the house
Woodworking - they built smaller project like furniture, chests, boxes, gun cabinets, frames, cutting boards, etc. for personal use


----------



## EricFai

Ron, you hit the nail on the head. Well said.


----------



## corelz125

Good point Northwoods. People say to me your a carpenter. I say no I'm a woodworker. Building furniture and boxes with joinery is woodworking. Hanging doors, putting in Windows, or flooring is carpentry. I also consider framing and form I work carpentry also.


----------



## splintergroup

> …so where do we draw the line ?
> 
> - pottz


In my case, 1/4" shy of where it should have been 8^)


----------



## pottz

i dont understand why people feel they need to label or define woodworking ? just do what you want the way you and enjoy the process like i said.if your a professional maybe youd want a "label" but im not so i really dont GAS!!!!


----------



## CommonJoe

I did some rough carpentry work today.


----------



## HokieKen

I hereby label thee "STUD" whether thou desirest it or not pottz!


----------



## pottz

> I did some rough carpentry work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CommonJoe


damn joe what did you use,a chainsaw man !!!! well, ok for a log cabin i guess ;-))


----------



## RichT

> I did some rough carpentry work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CommonJoe


Looks awesome! Did you do that "home" piece on CNC?


----------



## CommonJoe

I didn't do the "home" sign but if I did, I would have used the BDBS for it.
(brain driven band saw)


----------



## corelz125

Partial floating shelves? Supported on the one side?


----------



## RichT

> I didn t do the "home" sign but if I did, I would have used the BDBS for it.
> (brain driven band saw)
> 
> - CommonJoe


I saved your post where you showed their construction in Evernote. I really like the way you designed them.


----------



## 987Ron

Labels tend to box things in to much. Why worry about if it is woodworking, carpentry or construction. Just have fun doing what you enjoy. Done a bit of all of the above in my life and never was to concerned about what it was called. 
Labels also tend to change over time. On the semis on the highway you use to see Fred's Trucking or Hauling. Now it is Fred's Logistics. Still driving a truck taking a load from here to there.



> Hey Ron, just for fun… Let s say you go through your woodworking steps that you list above through Step 6, but then for step 7 you throw it on a CNC platform or clamp it down and hit it with a Shaper Origin and you come up with a design like in post #2154, then you finish it off with your last two steps of hand sanding and finishing, is that woodworking? You have met all of your criteria for woodworking but added one extra step.
> 
> - northwoodsman


To me it is still woodworking, not much different than taking a large panel to the cabinet shop and running it through their sander. Or picking out 3/4 lumber and have it planed down by the mill to 5/8" instead o doing it myself. Buying peg board rather than drilling all those holes myself. Same with panels that are grooved or lattice panels already done. Is buying plywood that has walnut veneer on it woodworking? You did not do it. You did not glue the plywood together either.

Gets a bit absurd. after a bit.

To me I just make things the way I enjoy and know how to do. I read a lot, research a lot, if a way is found that is easier, more accurate, interesting or just catches my attention then I may do it that way. I never worry if I am crossing a line between woodworking and something else. I do truly marvel at the craftmanship and skill of others.


----------



## pottz

> Labels tend to box things in to much. Why worry about if it is woodworking, carpentry or construction. Just have fun doing what you enjoy. Done a bit of all of the above in my life and never was to concerned about what it was called.
> Labels also tend to change over time. On the semis on the highway you use to see Fred s Trucking or Hauling. Now it is Fred s Logistics. Still driving a truck taking a load from here to there.
> 
> Hey Ron, just for fun… Let s say you go through your woodworking steps that you list above through Step 6, but then for step 7 you throw it on a CNC platform or clamp it down and hit it with a Shaper Origin and you come up with a design like in post #2154, then you finish it off with your last two steps of hand sanding and finishing, is that woodworking? You have met all of your criteria for woodworking but added one extra step.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> To me it is still woodworking, not much different than taking a large panel to the cabinet shop and running it through their sander. Or picking out 3/4 lumber and have it planed down by the mill to 5/8" instead o doing it myself. Buying peg board rather than drilling all those holes myself. Same with panels that are grooved or lattice panels already done. Is buying plywood that has walnut veneer on it woodworking? You did not do it. You did not glue the plywood together either.
> 
> Gets a bit absurd. after a bit.
> 
> To me I just make things the way I enjoy and know how to do. I read a lot, research a lot, if a way is found that is easier, more accurate, interesting or just catches my attention then I may do it that way. I never worry if I am crossing a line between woodworking and something else. I do truly marvel at the craftmanship and skill of others.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 ron just what ive been saying,who cares !


----------



## 987Ron

It is dark here on this side of the big dirt clod we call a continent. Out with the dogs on this cool eve. 
Time for this old "wood user" to head to the sac. 
Nite all sleep tight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry I can't keep with all of you guys. I might have to drop off the whole thing. Today went out to help with a church 
project. should have had breakfast. bailed twice and came back for the end cleanup. This damn diabetes truly sucks.
I hate being one of those losers who can't work.

Please don't tell me how to deal with it I'm doing every thing I'm told. Today was just a bad day and it sucks. I'm still feeling weak. I hate that crap. I've not ever been a weak POS.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry I can t keep with all of you guys. I might have to drop off the whole thing. Today went out to help with a church
> project. should have had breakfast. bailed twice and came back for the end cleanup. This damn diabetes truly sucks.
> I hate being one of those losers who can t work.
> 
> Please don t tell me how to deal with it I m doing every thing I m told. Today was just a bad day and it sucks. I m still feeling weak. I hate that crap. I ve not ever been a weak POS.
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob i will not even try to tell how to deal with it,but i will tell you this,your no damn loser or a POS ok !!!! i dont wanna hear you say that about someone i regard as a good friend here.now if you wanna chew my ass for that ill take it proudly buddy. my pm is always open if you wanna talk.peace my friend.


----------



## CommonJoe

Sorry to hear that BB. Hold your head up. We are all getting old and can't do a lot of things we could and I know we beat ourselves up more than anybody else but keep in mind, nobody expects us to do what 18 year olds do, all we can do is the best we can with what we have to deal with. Nobody holds it against us. Chin up, just being there is probably more help than you know.


----------



## pottz

well im out kids another rough day on the forum.seems to be more argument each day !


----------



## CommonJoe

> well im out kids another rough day on the forum.seems to be more argument each day !
> 
> - pottz


Nothing rough that I saw. No arguing, maybe difference of opinions, but all went with well behaved conversation IMO.
It's barely after 7, what are you going to do for the next couple of hours, unless it's with your wife then don't answer that.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Labels tend to box things in to much. Why worry about if it is woodworking, carpentry or construction. Just have fun doing what you enjoy. Done a bit of all of the above in my life and never was to concerned about what it was called.


That was really my point. I agree with you 100%. If someone asked me what sort of project I was working on today I'd classify it like this - if my accuracy was within 1/8" it would be a construction project, if my accuracy was within a 1/16" it was a carpentry project, if my accuracy was down to 1/32", well someone else must have built it because my eyesight isn't that good. 99% of you are far better craftsman than me, the other 1% haven't posted any projects.


----------



## CommonJoe

Don't trust those 1%'rs 
(but if there is something you need to know just ask.)


----------



## BurlyBob

what truly sucks is that I was always one of those guys who could work all day and watch the losers fall out.
I remember marching up misery hill at Ft. Knox. I could not keep pace with the rest of the guys. They kept telling me to fall out and ride with the losers in the jeep. F#&k that! I double timed it all the way to the barracks. Losers fall out I was not going to be a loser. The only thing I got out of it was that I knew I never fell out. I wasn't one of those losers.
I've finally recovered and gotten back on an even keel. It's amazing what a few carbs and rest can do someone like me with this issue. Tomorrow is going to be a much better day. Just you wait and see.


----------



## CommonJoe

> Tomorrow is going to be a much better day. Just you wait and see.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Thumbs up Bob, Positive attitude can change everything.


----------



## Lazyman

> I read a while back about 3D printing technology to produce wooden parts. I have no idea where things stand today.
> 
> - Rich


They do make 3D filament that has wood mixed in it. It almost, sort of looks like wood-probably about as much as MDF or Trex looks like wood.  I've never tried it but I understand that while it is printing, the toasted wood smell is pretty prominent.


----------



## Lazyman

Bob, sounds like you just need a day off to work on your bench. Should be about done?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry tohear you are having a tough time BOb.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes Nathan if you are by the printer when printing wood filament it smells like burning wood. Problem with it is it is hard on the nozzle and likes to clog


----------



## BB1

Bob - low blood glucose is tough. My husband has type 1 diabetes and I've seen how hard those glucose swings can be. Nothing to do with being tough, it's physiology. Knowing when to step back and treat accordingly is key as trying to push thru just makes it worse, and potentially very dangerous. Hoping for a better day today.


----------



## EricFai

Common Joe, nicely done project, seems like the floating shelves are becoming popular.

BurleyBob, sometimes we need to take a step back, I know I have to, not as young as I once was. Keep the attitude in a good sense. I remember Misery Hill also. Stationed there 91 to 94, morning PT runs once a week we would tackle it on the 1GT run. Which also happened to be the faster group of runners.

Woodworking is woodworking, no matter how or what tools one uses to make the final project, enough said.


----------



## 987Ron

Burly Bob, with you in spirit, Have a great day today and the rest of the week.

Me I am having coffee on the porch, listening to the owl in the trees. Coolest morning in a long time 63 out, on the screened porch a bit more. Nice time to enjoy the quiet and the owl. Hope the owl finds his mate.

Dog sitting this am for a couple of hrs. DIL corgi barks so much she cannot do her zoom meeting. He will bark here with the daughters. Now the old Lab is so quiet hardly know where she is.

Have a good day.


----------



## 987Ron

A positive report on Woodcraft. Ordered 3 items from Woodcraft as they had the items i wanted. Package came yesterday, one end was ripped open. Two items were missing, paring chisels. Called the service number and a pleasant woman answered and immediately told me the replacements were being sent no charge, no shipping costs. Did not ask for a picture of the box or any other proof. Then thanked me for calling.

I am no way associated with Woodcraft. Have ordered from most of the various on line companies over the years. 
Just thought they deserved a "well done" for their handling of this. Not exactly their fault it happened. Not to common these days.


----------



## Lazyman

Kudos for WC. They will probably (hopefully) just file a claim with the shipper to get their costs back but it is great to hear a good customer service review.


----------



## Lazyman

> BurleyBob, sometimes we need to take a step back, I know I have to, *not as young as I once was*. Keep the attitude in a good sense.
> 
> - Eric


My roommate in college always said: "You are only young once but you can be immature forever".


----------



## 987Ron

AT 84 a couple of things I have not yet decided on done as to growing up. Why up?

What career i might want to pursue.

Gaining wisdom with getting older

Still can be led astray for a nice piece of candy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

BB, hope you figure out the recipe for feeling good and being able to stay as active as you're wanting to.

I had an ouchy yesterday, I had 400bdft of cherry I milled up that needed stacking on my trailer so I can eventually haul it up to my property to dry stacked and stickered for a while. I should have put on proper footwear but grabbed my work Crocs instead. One of the next logs to be milled needed to be hauled off the trailer deck before I could commence stacking. The log was no problem getting off, keeping it where I wanted it was a different story, it only rolled 6" beyond where I needed but went over my left big toe. It really didn't hurt that much when I did it but there was an unexpected amount of blood coming from under my toe nail, luckily Crocs are easy to clean, not so lucky, I could loose the nail taking my big toe from ugly to really ugly.


----------



## EricFai

Good for WoodCraft, I have not ordered much from them, but nice to know that they have good customer service.

Nathan, I might be old in knowing better, but at heart I'm still in my 20's.

Yeti, some jobs require shoes, but I still wear my flip flops, just dance a little more at times.


----------



## pottz

> A positive report on Woodcraft. Ordered 3 items from Woodcraft as they had the items i wanted. Package came yesterday, one end was ripped open. Two items were missing, paring chisels. Called the service number and a pleasant woman answered and immediately told me the replacements were being sent no charge, no shipping costs. Did not ask for a picture of the box or any other proof. Then thanked me for calling.
> 
> I am no way associated with Woodcraft. Have ordered from most of the various on line companies over the years.
> Just thought they deserved a "well done" for their handling of this. Not exactly their fault it happened. Not to common these days.
> 
> - 987Ron


now thats the way service should be ron.


----------



## HokieKen

> A positive report on Woodcraft. Ordered 3 items from Woodcraft as they had the items i wanted. Package came yesterday, one end was ripped open. Two items were missing, paring chisels. Called the service number and a pleasant woman answered and immediately told me the replacements were being sent no charge, no shipping costs. Did not ask for a picture of the box or any other proof. Then thanked me for calling.
> 
> I am no way associated with Woodcraft. Have ordered from most of the various on line companies over the years.
> Just thought they deserved a "well done" for their handling of this. Not exactly their fault it happened. Not to common these days.
> 
> - 987Ron


I ordered two carving tools from them in early 2021 and they were on backorder. I FINALLY got one of them last month. Imagine my disappointment when the tip was chipped off the cutting edge :-(









I can fix it but for $40 and having to wait a year and a half, I shouldn't have to. So I sent an e-mail and got a prompt response that unfortunately they only got a limited number of those tools and they had all been shipped out to fill backorders. Was offered a full refund but I said I didn't want to wait so I'd just "pay to have it repaired." She responded with a $25 gift card for my trouble. I agree, their CS gets a big kudos from me


----------



## Lazyman




----------



## splintergroup

No need for the toe guards. Yeti, just slather on some of the wife's nail polish to avoid the gasping, fainting and stares as you walk around in public. Heck, even a small piece of figured veneer glued on would cover up the damage and be stylish!

At my age, after a few days of shop time or other doodies, I kinda like seeing the purple bruise blotches that were lurking under the clothing. Makes me feel like I suffered with pride and the wife feels guilty for making be dif more holes for her newly acquired plants 8^)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like the veneer idea, wood veneer!


----------



## BurlyBob

Working on my 2nd cup of coffee and feeling way better than yesterday afternoon.
I've got a little work to do at the wife's office and then back to working on the bench. I'm getting close to the end of that project. Hopefully only a couple of more weeks.


----------



## pottz

good to hear bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, no kidding. I'm definitely not going to skip breakfast again. That's the 2nd time I've done something like that and neither time was fun.


----------



## bigblockyeti

So, I joined a forum about forestry to learn more about sawing logs, drying, processing, etc. It has a slightly different dynamic than here, a bit more of the good ole' boys club, northern hospitality if you will. Most folks seem friendly and are able to offer objective information and then there's the others. So far I've identified the entire cast of The View, S. Schumer, S. Sanders, AOC, El Diablo, the wicked witch of the west and Der Fuhrer. You dare ask for quantitative facts and you've got miles of muck to wad through to find the nuggets that aren't pure opinion, misrepresented as fact. It makes me so glad things are the way they are here and I can't thank everyone enough for doing their part to keep it that way!


----------



## EricFai

Good to hear your feeling better Bob. Waiting to see your bench completed.


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes taking a step back helps clarify some things Bob. It's not always a bad thing to take a day off.


----------



## corelz125

Yeti when I first joined this site it kind of felt the same way as the good ole boys club. See a new member and would blow you off or question your intentions. It's more welcoming now. Most threads at least.


----------



## corelz125

Some companies still have good customer service out there. A lot don't. Don't expect friendly customer service from Crenshaw lumber especially the hardware dept.


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## pottz

> Some companies still have good customer service out there. A lot don t. Don t expect friendly customer service from Crenshaw lumber especially the hardware dept.
> 
> - corelz125


friendly is way over rated !


----------



## pottz

> I was in a bar the other night and I overheard what I thought was a Scottish accent as three fat women were talking about the passing of the queen.
> 
> I said: "Good evening ladies! Are you three lassies from Scotland?"
> They shouted back: "Wales!!! You bloody American idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!"
> I responded: "So sorry! Are you three whales from Scotland?"
> 
> - Rich


jokes older than you bud !!!!


----------



## corelz125

> I was in a bar the other night and I overheard what I thought was a Scottish accent as three fat women were talking about the passing of the queen.
> 
> I said: "Good evening ladies! Are you three lassies from Scotland?"
> They shouted back: "Wales!!! You bloody American idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!"
> I responded: "So sorry! Are you three whales from Scotland?"
> 
> - Rich
> 
> jokes older than you bud !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Think you said the same thing to me when I posted this one awhile back


----------



## RichT

What joke? I don't see that I posted a joke.

I made a post about how awesome pocket screws are, then decided to delete it.

OK, I lied. I posted it. I was not aware that I was stepping on the toes of the King of LJ Comedy!


----------



## CommonJoe

> What joke? I don t see that I posted a joke.
> 
> I made a post about how awesome pocket screws are
> 
> - Rich


Pocket screws are no joke. 
Now if you made a joke about how awesome track saws are, that would be funny.


----------



## CommonJoe

> I saved your post where you showed their construction in Evernote. I really like the way you designed them.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, I like to put the rabbet on the face so that you don't see the full 3/4 thick edge. Leave 1/4" and it blends in better with the top and bottom, especially if you do a round over on the edge.


----------



## RichT

> Pocket screws are no joke.
> Now if you made a joke about how awesome track saws are, that would be funny.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Dude.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee, cantalope and English muffins for b-fast. Had breakfast on the porch this am, cool and pleasant. Porch faces west so no sun glare in the am. Earlier he owls were calling. 2 I think one close and one farther away. Interesting.

Bit of shop time tis am, buff some wax on the gift boxes I made 11 of them. Easy, simple, various woods, Angelium Pera, White Oak, Jatoba, First time I ever used Angeluim and had 3 small boards. Made one box. Have read it does not take finish well, Used wipe on poly, we shall see. 3 months away till I give them away. Only one box out of the Angelium. Probably spelled it wrong.

Have a great day. weekend is near.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<)))


----------



## Peteybadboy

New term for me "work crocs"

Lj on a phone is not very good. On a phone from Italy kinda bad.

Dinner here starts at 10 pm. Uggg.

Trying to stay current w you guys from here. Impossible. 
Hope you all are well


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, coffee, cantalope and English muffins for b-fast. Had breakfast on the porch this am, cool and pleasant. Porch faces west so no sun glare in the am. Earlier he owls were calling. 2 I think one close and one farther away. Interesting.
> 
> Bit of shop time tis am, buff some wax on the gift boxes I made 11 of them. Easy, simple, various woods, Angelium Pera, White Oak, Jatoba, First time I ever used Angeluim and had 3 small boards. Made one box. Have read it does not take finish well, Used wipe on poly, we shall see. 3 months away till I give them away. Only one box out of the Angelium. Probably spelled it wrong.
> 
> Have a great day. weekend is near.
> 
> - 987Ron


i saw that gift from your wife,thats a good woman ron. i have a few of there squares and all are just in a big drawer with the commoners. i posted a picture awhile back and got some scolding for it too-lol.hey i use em,there not for show !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Picture of Ron's squares can be seen over at the Woodshed…...


----------



## Keebler1

Petey phone is about the only way I use LJ but never in Italy


----------



## pottz

> Petey phone is about the only way I use LJ but never in Italy
> 
> - Keebler1


i never go on my phone,cant stand trying to look at stuff on a tiny screen.


----------



## Keebler1

Easier on the phone for me. I drive a truck. Lsptop is a pain to set up


----------



## Peteybadboy

Going to a 10 pm dinner in Italy.

Not for me.

But when in Rome…...


----------



## pottz

> Going to a 10 pm dinner in Italy.
> 
> Not for me.
> 
> But when in Rome…...
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah kinda late.is that normal there ?


----------



## bandit571

Don't they still get a 2 hour Lunch? Or, is that France?


----------



## Lazyman

Heck ,10pm in Italy is probably about your normal dinner time back home.


----------



## bandit571

Earned me Tonic & Gin, today..


----------



## corelz125

> Heck ,10pm in Italy is probably about your normal dinner time back home.
> 
> - Lazyman


Closer to his bedtime


----------



## corelz125

Keebler you're an owner operator?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Earned me Tonic & Gin, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Good Job…


----------



## CommonJoe

> Earned me Tonic & Gin, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Hopefully that will kill the spores you're breathing from the mold on the floor, or is that just paint. 
Another one you can add to the list of things we survived growing up.


----------



## Keebler1

Corelz no i drive for tyson foods


----------



## CommonJoe

> Corelz no i drive for tyson foods
> 
> - Keebler1


I was thinking cookies, not sure why I had that idea


----------



## corelz125

> Corelz no i drive for tyson foods
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I was thinking cookies, not sure why I had that idea
> 
> - CommonJoe


Little fudge ones? Now you got me hungry


----------



## corelz125

Driving for them is easier. Just back up to the trailer hook up and leave?


----------



## Keebler1

Pretty much. Sunday through friday. Saturday off then back at it sunday


----------



## pottz

so maybe you can score some free chicken for the patio people huh ? you know how it works,back door accidently came open and some cases of chicken fell out,somewhere ? or maybe someone broke into the trailer and stole some ? im sure you can come up with a good story ?


----------



## corelz125

That's not bad. I've seen some ugly loads loaded on trailers. You take off a couple of binders and don't know what's gonna come rolling off the truck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

men like Kevin :<)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


whatever it takes dw !!!! this is pottz patio not the girl scouts man ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That's not bad. I've seen some ugly loads loaded on trailers. You take off a couple of binders and don't know what's gonna come rolling off the truck.
> 
> - corelz125


I had a load of hay no one would pass when I was about 16. It stayed on until we were at the haystack )


----------



## bandit571

100 yr old concrete floor..ZERO mold…just divots from old stones that have been knocked loose after a few decades…plus a few paint drips…does make sweeping up AFTER the shop is done for the day…


----------



## CommonJoe

> 100 yr old concrete floor..ZERO mold…just divots from old stones that have been knocked loose after a few decades…plus a few paint drips…does make sweeping up AFTER the shop is done for the day…
> 
> - bandit571


That's good. I thought I remembered seeing somewhere that the dungeon got some water sometimes.
(a little mold… or asbestos never killed us)


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and about a bit later than normal. No big plans today until wife ask that I drive her to the grocery store. Yuck. She takes forever, reads the labels, has ot use a magnifying glass for the small printed ones, looking for gluten problems. Better than being sick on her part.

Finished the boxes yesterday, all waxed and buffed out. Posted on projects, even though they are just simple boxes for Christmas gifts. Variety of woods, using what was on hand.


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron-


----------



## CommonJoe

-


----------



## corelz125

Ron I made some puzzle boxes some what similar looks good


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like boxes for gun running Winchesters by commancheros.


----------



## bandit571

Or…Japanese style Tool Boxes….


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron I made some puzzle boxes some what similar looks good
> 
> - corelz125





> Looks like boxes for gun running Winchesters by commancheros.
> 
> - Lazyman





> Or…Japanese style Tool Boxes….
> 
> - bandit571


Nothing original here, just easy boxes. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DS

> Wait until they start injection molding doors and printing cabinets with 3d printers? Maybe they already are?
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> I read a while back about 3D printing technology to produce wooden parts. I have no idea where things stand today.
> 
> - Rich


So, FYI, we were recently pitched a new 4×8 sheet material that is like the composite decking you can get.
The samples they left us were 3/8 plain and 5//8 with a wood grain texture on one face.

This stuff has better durability properties than wood - stability, water resistance, uv exposure, overall strength, etc.
It can be used for indoor and outdoor applications.
No doubt this stuff could also be 3D printed.

We're experimenting with finishes to see if it can resemble actual wood when finished.


----------



## YRTi

Hey Pottz, ah, I need to at least let you know I can't join the knife swap… Sorry, I said I might join for the past two swaps but I didn't. I know it's 2 strikes. I'll swing the next one unless it's a nasty pitch.


----------



## Keebler1

YRTi feel free to come join the banter in the swap group if you want. No need to join the swap


----------



## Bonka

I'm having trouble with content aware crop in PS. The check box does not even appear when cropping a photo. I have the latest version of PS. I have un-installed it and reinstalled it. The photos are not smart objects either.
Windows 10, 64 bit., PS CC 2022,
Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Pottz, ah, I need to at least let you know I can t join the knife swap… Sorry, I said I might join for the past two swaps but I didn t. I know it s 2 strikes. I ll swing the next one unless it s a nasty pitch.
> 
> - YRTi


no problem buddy maybe the next will work out for you.like keebs said jump in the conversation whenever you want.weve got a few that dont participate but follow along.


----------



## MrRon

Hello; I have been smoking cigars (good ones) since I was 18. I quit about 3 years ago thinking they were bad for my health. When I go for a checkup, my lungs are clear, my blood pressure a bit on the high side, but under control. I read all kinds of bad things about cigarette smoking, and I agree because my mother died due to smoking. My grandmother smoked 2 packs of non-filter cigarettes daily and she died in her 90's. In fact I never saw her without a cigarette in her hand. She even had a lit cigarette at the dining table during dinner. I miss having a nice cigar now and then. Now that I am 87, I don't think my demise will be a result of smoking cigars. I'm thinking about smoking cigars again. what do you think? Is my fate written in stone or should I ignore all the nay-sayers and light up a good stogie?


----------



## YRTi

> YRTi feel free to come join the banter in the swap group if you want. No need to join the swap
> 
> - Keebler1





> no problem buddy maybe the next will work out for you.like keebs said jump in the conversation whenever you want.weve got a few that dont participate but follow along.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you both! I've been actually reading the conversation there. It's very informative.


----------



## pottz

> Hello; I have been smoking cigars (good ones) since I was 18. I quit about 3 years ago thinking they were bad for my health. When I go for a checkup, my lungs are clear, my blood pressure a bit on the high side, but under control. I read all kinds of bad things about cigarette smoking, and I agree because my mother died due to smoking. My grandmother smoked 2 packs of non-filter cigarettes daily and she died in her 90 s. In fact I never saw her without a cigarette in her hand. She even had a lit cigarette at the dining table during dinner. I miss having a nice cigar now and then. Now that I am 87, I don t think my demise will be a result of smoking cigars. I m thinking about smoking cigars again. what do you think? Is my fate written in stone or should I ignore all the nay-sayers and light up a good stogie?
> 
> - MrRon


87 ron…......light it up buddy,enjoy life the way you want to. hey welcome to the patio,stay awhile or stay forever.


----------



## pottz

> YRTi feel free to come join the banter in the swap group if you want. No need to join the swap
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> no problem buddy maybe the next will work out for you.like keebs said jump in the conversation whenever you want.weve got a few that dont participate but follow along.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you both! I've been actually reading the conversation there. It's very informative.
> 
> - YRTi


yeah we got the great sander grinder debate right now.got a new one coming myself !


----------



## corelz125

Forget the cigars they smell


----------



## pottz

> Forget the cigars they smell
> 
> - corelz125


i agree,but some love that smell and should enjoy it as long as they can !


----------



## pottz

well it's 9pm west coast so that means all those eat of the mason dixon line are gone kids.that leaves only the denizons of the dark…....meaning only two i can bring to mind,rich and maybe,common joe ? come out and play boys !!!!


----------



## RichT

> Forget the cigars they smell
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i agree,but some love that smell and should enjoy it as long as they can !
> 
> - pottz


There's a world of difference between a White Owl or El Producto and a Davidoff.


----------



## pottz

> Forget the cigars they smell
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i agree,but some love that smell and should enjoy it as long as they can !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s a world of difference between a White Owl or El Producto and a Davidoff.
> 
> - Rich


sorta like the difference between a mexican food fart and high dollar perfume ?


----------



## pottz

well at least your awake ?


----------



## RichT

> sorta like the difference between a mexican food fart and high dollar perfume ?
> 
> - pottz


That's what I love about you, Lar. You get right to the point. No messing around.


----------



## RichT

Here's some exciting news. My Festool LS 130 arrived today. It was on my wishlist, but when they announced it was being discontinued, I figured I'd better grab one. It's pretty slick. A true linear sander. Most of the ones I've found were pneumatic and pricey.


----------



## YRTi

> yeah we got the great sander grinder debate right now.got a new one coming myself !
> 
> - pottz


Congrats on your new toy! I think I live in the similar area as you. I used to live in Pasadena so I know the gamble house area, too. Now it's like a hour away but I'm almost sleeping now…


----------



## pottz

well at least your awake ?


> sorta like the difference between a mexican food fart and high dollar perfume ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s what I love about you, Lar. You get right to the point. No messing around.
> 
> - Rich


just wastes my time and yours bud ! i sure wish more would figure that out !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here at lake Guarda.

Big storm. Lake is like an angry ocean.

Can't wait to get home.

Nice work Ron.

Yes normal dinner time is 10pm. (Italy) Get home at midnight. Yes to lunch and nap in the afternoon.

Wife booked room over looking the lake. Very cool.


----------



## 987Ron

> sorta like the difference between a mexican food fart and high dollar perfume ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> just wastes my time and yours bud ! i sure wish more would figure that out !
> 
> - pottz


In a closed elevator that perfume will make one gag every time.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. Sat and all is bright and shiny out. Corgi is barking, garage sale across the street.

Going for some shop time this am. Need a box for all the odd acrylic paint, milk paint, strainer, etc. Non flammable so a closed box should be okay.

Have a great weekend. Plan on it myself.


----------



## Keebler1

Rich what is a linear sander used for and how does it work? I have only ever used random orbit. Why use the linear sander over a random orbit sander?


----------



## Keebler1

Morning Ron. Sounds like you need to let the corgi loose to go across the street and make new friends at that garage sale. At least you would have some peace and quiet for a bit


----------



## 987Ron

The daughter is out with the Corgi on their morning walk, Am sure she will stop to talk with the neighbor at the sale. She talks as much as the Corgi barks. Nice couple, young boy, German Shepard, in the Army at Ft. Scott SE of here. commutes. Good neighbors.

Be good, smile have fun. I will. maybe not be to good. After all Grumpy old men thing.


----------



## RichT

> Rich what is a linear sander used for and how does it work? I have only ever used random orbit. Why use the linear sander over a random orbit sander?
> 
> - Keebler1


As the name implies, the sanding head moves straight front and back, similar to how you'd hand sand. That means no swirls, and you can always sand with the grain. There are various heads for doing profiles and even one for getting into tight spots.

You can read all about it here: https://www.festoolusa.com/products/surface-preparation/direct-drive-orbital-sanders-for-fine-sanding/567852---ls-130-eq-plus-usa#Overview


----------



## bandit571

Have had a Linear Sander (1/3 sheet) for several decades….currently sits on a shelf….Dad used it a lot, when he re-finished all the doors in the house. It could also be switched from linear to oscillating by a lever. Maybe next time I am doing a LARGE Panel, like the lid of a Blanket/Hope Chest….I might just fire it up…..

Have hinges to install..









And a drawer to build….


----------



## corelz125

Do people actually smoke a white owl cigar?


----------



## CommonJoe

> Have had a Linear Sander (1/3 sheet) for several decades….
> 
> - bandit571


I had a Craftsman 30+ years ago, Worked pretty good until the plastic gizmo that controlled it broke inside.


----------



## bandit571

Busy morning..


----------



## RyanGi

So many clamps…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Do people actually smoke a white owl cigar?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> sorta like the difference between a mexican food fart and high dollar perfume ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> just wastes my time and yours bud ! i sure wish more would figure that out !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In a closed elevator that perfume will make one gag every time.
> 
> - 987Ron


dont like heavy perfumes at all,some woman dont know when it's enough.worse yet are men that overload the cologne !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz* for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Bonka

Even Police Dogs Love Donuts


----------



## pottz

jerry if you love dogs check out tonys dog and cat thread.


----------



## Keebler1

DW one thing wrong with that sign….at pottz's place the dr8nks are free as well


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Keebs-* FREE? I will wait until I hear from Pottz…


----------



## pottz

> *Keebs-* FREE? I will wait until I hear from Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes the drinks are free,but bringing a good bottle of wine goes a long way (wink) !


----------



## Lazyman

Everyone ready for the new software on Monday?


----------



## Keebler1

I forgot about them going over it. What is changing?


----------



## pottz

> Everyone ready for the new software on Monday?
> 
> - Lazyman


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I forgot about them going over it. What is changing?
> 
> - Keebler1


you name it, who knows.cricket has sugar coated it.ill bet it wont be sweet kids !


----------



## RichT

> Everyone ready for the new software on Monday?
> 
> - Lazyman


I poked around the other site that's running the new software to see what it's like. There are things I like better and some I don't.

The window for posting has full formatting capability. Fonts, font sizes, font colors, underlines, tables and tons more. It's really nice. Also photos don't get dumbed down. You set the size.

All-in-all, it'll be fine once everyone gets used to it.


----------



## pottz

> Everyone ready for the new software on Monday?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I poked around the other site that s running the new software to see what it s like. There are things I like better and some I don t.
> 
> The window for posting has full formatting capability. Fonts, font sizes, font colors, underlines, tables and tons more. It s really nice. Also photos don t get dumbed down. You set the size.
> 
> All-in-all, it ll be fine once everyone gets used to it.
> 
> - Rich


damn i wish you would have told me that before chugging half a bottle of everclear !!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sometime after midnight Sunday night…this site will go to "Read Only"....thinking around 0200 hrs?

What a way to start a Monday, eh?


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the Woodworking talk forum uses the same software. You can go over there and browse to see what it looks like. The projects will be in the Showcase section. It may not be quite as easy to see the projects as the current page where it shows 3 across but overall not that different. You will be able to post links to video by just adding a link and there is a drag and drop feature for embedding photos. A new feature that is suppose to be coming is a Marketplace which will more like a FB Marketplace or Craiglist like listing.

The one thing that I don't really see is the multi-chapter blogs. I think that your existing blogs will all be converted into a blog forum section but I am not sure how or if the multi-chapter ones will be linked. If it turns out that multi-chapter blogs are not possible, it could lead to frequent bloggers using an outside blog website to do that. Maybe if they realize that having that missing or at least not as robust as we are used to causes people to leave the site to post or look at blogs, they will come up with a way to do it.

Anyway, it will take some adjusting but once we get used to it, I do not think that there will be much of a difference overall.

It should not be needed but Cricket did suggest that you save a copy of your buddies list just in case. If nothing else, you may want to verify that they all got converted correctly.


----------



## pottz

well it doesn't really matter if we want a change it's were gonna change love it or not kids ! as for buddies,hell your all on your own.if i see you adrift in the water ill try and save as many as i can ! cant promise anything. i may drown myself-lmao !!! im not kidding !


----------



## Keebler1

How will this change affect the current threads? Sounds like they go dead and we have to start over or did I miss something?


----------



## pottz

> How will this change affect the current threads? Sounds like they go dead and we have to start over or did I miss something?
> 
> - Keebler1


no cricket said everything will migrate to the new software,hopefully ? she also said you should screenshot your buddies list,or right it down just in case.so that means nothing is gauranteed !!!! hey it's been nice knowing you all,have a good life and adios !!!!!!!! ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Keebler had a point there. Guess we should send out some PM''s with out emails. Not ready for a change where we may lose a few buddies.

See what I'll be doing in the AM.


----------



## pottz

buddies,you got buddies ? ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

I dont have to worry about buddies noone likes me. Im just the poor sap that makes things out of what Pottz calls plastic


----------



## corelz125

I'm not too confident in the new change. I'm sure some members will call it quits on here.


----------



## CommonJoe

> buddies,you got buddies ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I'm going to need a bigger flash drive


----------



## RichT

> I m not too confident in the new change. I m sure some members will call it quits on here.
> 
> - corelz125


They've been doing that for years. One of my first conversations with Charles Neil was about how the big names had moved on-and this was five years ago.

Darrell Peart has posted here, but doesn't do so lately. Lots of others too. When the signal/noise ratio gets bad enough, those with something to say move on.


----------



## Lazyman

If you missed it , go read Crickets comments in the announcement thread. In particular, make sure that your password is at least 8 characters long and if you have forgotten your password, you might want to go reset it now. Cricket said she will be online after the switch over answering questions and troubleshooting. There is supposed to be a FAQ to help you find stuff. If you get lost, on the top right there should be 3 dots. Click that to pull a drop down menu with links to the major areas, including the FAQ.

BTW, one thing we should notice is that the site runs faster.


----------



## pottz

> I dont have to worry about buddies noone likes me. Im just the poor sap that makes things out of what Pottz calls plastic
> 
> - Keebler1


hey i still like you…..well sorta.i need to get on the swaps,thats all !!!! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I m not too confident in the new change. I m sure some members will call it quits on here.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah well if so bye bye p%$*&$es !!!! maybe we get rid of the weenies ? bring it on !!!!


----------



## pottz

> buddies,you got buddies ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m going to need a bigger flash drive
> 
> - CommonJoe


LMAO !!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I m not too confident in the new change. I m sure some members will call it quits on here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> They ve been doing that for years.  One of my first conversations with Charles Neil was about how the big names had moved on-and this was five years ago.
> 
> Darrell Peart has posted here, but doesn t do so lately. Lots of others too. When the signal/noise ratio gets bad enough, those with something to say move on.
> 
> - Rich


DAMN SAD !!!! peart…..thats a big lose for sure, one of my idols !


----------



## pottz

> If you missed it , go read Crickets comments in the announcement thread. In particular, make sure that your password is at least 8 characters long and if you have forgotten your password, you might want to go reset it now. Cricket said she will be online after the switch over answering questions and troubleshooting. There is supposed to be a FAQ to help you find stuff. If you get lost, on the top right there should be 3 dots. Click that to pull a drop down menu with links to the major areas, including the FAQ.
> 
> BTW, one thing we should notice is that the site runs faster.
> 
> - Lazyman


all smoke and mirrors my friend.we'll all find reality come monday !!!! well hey it's been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/


----------



## CommonJoe

> well hey it s been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, see you on the other side 
(the rock)


----------



## pottz

> well hey it s been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, see you on the other side (the rock)
> 
> - CommonJoe


may God bless you joe !!!!! hey did you see i capped God ? pretty damn impressive huh ?


----------



## CommonJoe

> well hey it s been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, see you on the other side (the rock)
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> may God bless you joe !!!!! hey did you see i capped God ? pretty damn impressive huh ?
> 
> - pottz


Are you kissing ass?


----------



## pottz

oh it's the witching hour of 9pm pdt ! that means the denizons of the dark come out ! you know who you are ?


----------



## pottz

> well hey it s been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, see you on the other side (the rock)
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> may God bless you joe !!!!! hey did you see i capped God ? pretty damn impressive huh ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you kissing ass?
> 
> - CommonJoe


oh i kiss,but never ass !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CommonJoe

> well hey it s been great getting to know you all,have a great life until we meet again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, see you on the other side (the rock)
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> may God bless you joe !!!!! hey did you see i capped God ? pretty damn impressive huh ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you kissing ass?
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> oh i kiss,but never ass !!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I know the history behind the Capital G…. or not


----------



## pottz

lets see if this gets us a warning.im sure some whimpy ass will flag it ? get a life ! hey as far as family friendly,this was in my family, lmao !!!! and more friendly too !


----------



## CommonJoe

> hey this is pottz patio, if i cant ,and my friends cant talk candid between ourselves then something is damn wrong !!!!* ill just say if you dont like the conversation,go somewhere else !!!!*
> 
> - pottz


I don't see a problem, it's not bothering anybody, or at least it shouldn't be.


----------



## corelz125

Some guys can't handle changing their underwear. Changing everything will really throw them for a loop


----------



## RichT

> I know the history behind the Capital G…. or not
> 
> - CommonJoe


It's proper writing style. It has nothing to do with your beliefs, but God is capitalized, as is Lord, His, etc. It's just how it's done.

Buck the system, and you're a commie.


----------



## CommonJoe

> I know the history behind the Capital G…. or not
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> It s proper writing style. It has nothing to do with your beliefs, but God is capitalized, as is Lord, His, etc. It s just how it s done.
> 
> - Rich


Yes, I understand.


----------



## RichT

> It s proper writing style. It has nothing to do with your beliefs, but God is capitalized, as is Lord, His, etc. It s just how it s done.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yes, I understand.
> 
> - CommonJoe


I know you do. It's the rest of the unwashed masses I'm concerned about.


----------



## pottz

> I know the history behind the Capital G…. or not
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> It s proper writing style. It has nothing to do with your beliefs, but God is capitalized, as is Lord, His, etc. It s just how it s done.
> 
> Buck the system, and you re a commie.
> 
> - Rich


sieg heil !!!!


----------



## pottz

> It s proper writing style. It has nothing to do with your beliefs, but God is capitalized, as is Lord, His, etc. It s just how it s done.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yes, I understand.
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> I know you do. It s the rest of the unwashed masses I m concerned about.
> 
> - Rich


stop worrying about me rich !


----------



## pottz

> Some guys can t handle changing their underwear. Changing everything will really throw them for a loop
> 
> - corelz125


hey i cant help it buddy !!!! ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Some guys can t handle changing their underwear. Changing everything will really throw them for a loop
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i cant help it buddy !!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


It will be fun to watch for sure.


----------



## pottz

> Some guys can t handle changing their underwear. Changing everything will really throw them for a loop
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i cant help it buddy !!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will be fun to watch for sure.
> 
> - Rich


im not sure about that ?


----------



## RichT

> im not sure about that ?
> 
> - pottz


Where's your spirit of adventure?


----------



## pottz

> im not sure about that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Where s your spirit of adventure?
> 
> - Rich


that left in my 50's bud. were gonna go with a whole new system at work sometime in the near future,was supposed to be late october but i dont think is gonna happen ! hell if i didn't ave another 3+ years id say,buy im retired -lol !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bongorno,

Lake Guarda is beautiful.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, may be te last good morning till I learn the new stuff, if my old brain can be retrained. We shall see
Change happens everywhere. Some for the good and some not so good. Hoping the LJ will be a step or two forward. Probably will, room for improvement for sure.

Lunch out today with wife and a friend of ours, her birthday. Nice lady, she does own and love a dog, Boxer breed.
Later


----------



## Lazyman

> They ve been doing that for years. One of my first conversations with Charles Neil was about how the big names had moved on-and this was five years ago.
> 
> Darrell Peart has posted here, but doesn t do so lately. Lots of others too. When the signal/noise ratio gets bad enough, those with something to say move on.
> 
> - Rich


I suspect that has more to do with them spending their time on their own sites where *they *make money than anything else. Like anyone, I am sure that Peart has limited bandwidth so he might as well spend where it benefits him the most.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I forgot about them going over it. What is changing?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> you name it, who knows.cricket has sugar coated it.ill bet it wont be sweet kids !
> 
> - pottz


Hell *Anatidaephobia* might get let back into LJs!


----------



## moke

> I forgot about them going over it. What is changing?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> you name it, who knows.cricket has sugar coated it.ill bet it wont be sweet kids !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hell *Anatidaephobia* might get let back into LJs!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Careful Duckie the Blockers will flag u!!!!!


----------



## pottz

duckie welcome back to the patio.i got some of that cheap cask vino waiting for you.


----------



## pottz

so everyone all packed up for the big move.i see the trucks are here ready to load up.gonna be an interesting day tomorrow,hopefully all goes well ?


----------



## corelz125

The $1 mil question is it gonna be a smooth move or are they gonna break all the fine China and lose a few boxes.


----------



## Keebler1

Got to church this morning and went to turn on the preachers projectors for his stage set and one was going between a blue screen and the picture. Swapped the hdmi cable and that fixed that one but in the process managed to unplug the computers and one was an apple with no monitor. The middle projector is now out. Couldnt get it to work and I was fighting with my A/V guy for help(i am not on the av team) and we get to a point we think it needs a new hdmi cable. At 0945 i go to walmart to get one when church starts at 1015. Get back and 2 other guys are helping. Turns out av guy had another hdmi cable he forgot about. Replaced that cable and realized the connection at the projector isnt the best but we got it working. Now i sit waiting on my load to get ready so i can go to houston tx with it. Anyone want to take a drive….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone want to take a drive….
> 
> - Keebler1


I would be glad to follow a travel blog here at the Patio… Trucker stories are interesting.


----------



## Keebler1

DW the real question is wether the trucker stories are true or not


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Design ideas for the patio…


----------



## DevinT

Not sure if unhinged or not but …

I was walking through the hardware store the other day and saw a random small can of cedar oil someone obviously had picked up but then changed their mind about.

I picked it up and bought it.

When I got home, I did some research on applying cedar oil to other woods. It has been described as having a silver appearance. Shrug, one way to find out.

Dipped a super tiny rag piece into the can and started wiping it an all sorts of scraps to see what would happen. Pine, Bubinga, Wenge, whatever. Just little tiny pieces from the scrap bin.

We will see tomorrow how it looks.

Wonder if anyone has ever subbed cedar oil for BLO in Danish Oil.

Obviously, bugs probably won't like my shop much anymore.


----------



## pottz

so patio people with only hours to go who do you think could still get banned from LJ'S tonight saying something stupid or rude ? cmon, you cant think of anyone ? wink!!!! hey i gotta make some kinda mark to end the show !!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

It will be much easier to get banned after the switch. There is some sort of point system in the new software that doesn't rely on the admin getting involved in every dispute. I can see some getting into something like this Simpsons epsisode.


----------



## pottz

> It will be much easier to get banned after the switch. There is some sort of point system in the new software that doesn t rely on the admin getting involved in every dispute. I can see some getting into something like this Simpsons epsisode.
> 
> - Lazyman


oh man im in big trouble !!!!!! ill probably last until sometime after lunch maybe ?

hell im causin trouble right now !!!! ;-))


----------



## RichT

> so patio people with only hours to go who do you think could still get banned from LJ S tonight saying something stupid or rude ? cmon, you cant think of anyone ? wink!!!! hey i gotta make some kinda mark to end the show !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I could get banned with both arms tied behind my back.


----------



## corelz125

So how many in here haven't been banned so far? The patio is like Australia for England


----------



## RichT

> So how many in here haven t been banned so far? The patio is like Australia for England
> 
> - corelz125


Umm. Count me out. I've been in the penalty box a couple of times.


----------



## pottz

> So how many in here haven t been banned so far? The patio is like Australia for England
> 
> - corelz125


well if you havn't your gonna get blocked because thats a given to be on the patio !!!!


----------



## pottz

damn the new rules are tough guys.those canes hurt !!!! be careful boys !


----------



## pottz

patio people im out,hopefully we'll all be back here tomorrow ?


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> patio people im out,hopefully we'll all be back here tomorrow ?


hey kids were back or are you ? not diigin this so far,just gotta get used to it guess.


----------



## RyanGi

Did you read Cricket’s how-to? It helps explain some of the changes. She just posted it a bit ago.


----------



## YRTi

I'm investigating this website as if I'm in charge of this website and be sure everything runs ok, haha.


----------



## CommonJoe

Exploring!


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> Did you read Cricket’s how-to? It helps explain some of the changes. She just posted it a bit ago.


some of it,just gotta get used to it.old dogs dont like new tricks.gonna be good though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back and here is a gift until you get the patio going...


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Back and here is a gift until you get the patio going...
> View attachment 3852951
> View attachment 3852951


great idea


----------



## splintergroup

Everyone seems to have run off from the patio, had to rummage through the drawers to find a cork puller.

Pottz, what is (was) that wine I found in that locked trunk, (all dusty with rusty hinges)? Tasted yummy, but the date on the bottles made me think it was expired so I flushed it. You're welcome!


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Everyone seems to have run off from the patio, had to rummage through the drawers to find a cork puller.
> 
> Pottz, what is (was) that wine I found in that locked trunk, (all dusty with rusty hinges)? Tasted yummy, but the date on the bottles made me think it was expired so I flushed it. You're welcome!


i never dump a wine without a taste.they dont put expirations dates on wine.


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> i never dump a wine without a taste.they dont put expirations dates on wine.


 Oh, so that French stuff with the 1943 on the label was still fresh?

Good to see the patio is open for business!


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Oh, so that French stuff with the 1943 on the label was still fresh?
> 
> Good to see the patio is open for business!


quite possible.yes the patio is back in action boys.
??


----------



## 987Ron

checking this thing out. See if this old brain can understand new stuff. So far good.


----------



## splintergroup

First impression is it's OK. Don't care for the clutter but that's expected (along with the 1/3 page side bar of ads)
Looks like the "members" count has come down to reality


----------



## Cricket

splintergroup said:


> First impression is it's OK. Don't care for the clutter but that's expected (along with the 1/3 page side bar of ads)
> Looks like the "members" count has come down to reality


Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.lumberjocks.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*

We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> First impression is it's OK. Don't care for the clutter but that's expected (along with the 1/3 page side bar of ads)
> Looks like the "members" count has come down to reality


yes now it matches the number of members that were on a page to the number of pages.that means there was a lot of people removed over the years.


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya! When is the next Patio Party going to be?


----------



## corelz125

How did the moving truck end up in Alberta? Thought we would of been up and running by yesterday afternoon. First impression the ads in the middle of the thread suck.


----------



## 987Ron

Do not care for the Recommended Reading at the end of a forum. Can find my own reading.


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Evening to ya! When is the next Patio Party going to be?


next it 's never ended ?


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> Do not care for the Recommended Reading at the end of a forum. Can find my own reading.


ron post that in the community forum cricket wants all comments good or bad.if enough dont like it maybe it will get removed.


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> How did the moving truck end up in Alberta? Thought we would of been up and running by yesterday afternoon. First impression the ads in the middle of the thread suck.


yeah im probably gonna buy the membership and that will go away.20 bucks a year.


----------



## Cricket

One more time...

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.lumberjocks.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*

We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.


----------



## pottz

Cricket said:


> One more time...
> 
> Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?
> 
> Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!
> 
> 
> We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.
> 
> We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*
> 
> We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.





Cricket said:


> One more time...
> 
> Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?
> 
> Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads or replying in different community threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!
> 
> 
> We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates*, which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.
> 
> We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*
> 
> We are just asking that it be posted in the community feedback thread.


will do cricket,ill remind those that forget.


----------



## DevinT

Was definitely an unhinged idea. Cedar oil doesn’t do anything for me (except refresh cedar planks/chests). BLO is much more dramatic.

EDIT: Never tried Tung.



DevinT said:


> Not sure if unhinged or not but …
> 
> I was walking through the hardware store the other day and saw a random small can of cedar oil someone obviously had picked up but then changed their mind about.
> 
> I picked it up and bought it.
> 
> When I got home, I did some research on applying cedar oil to other woods. It has been described as having a silver appearance. Shrug, one way to find out.
> 
> Dipped a super tiny rag piece into the can and started wiping it an all sorts of scraps to see what would happen. Pine, Bubinga, Wenge, whatever. Just little tiny pieces from the scrap bin.
> 
> We will see tomorrow how it looks.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has ever subbed cedar oil for BLO in Danish Oil.
> 
> Obviously, bugs probably won't like my shop much anymore.


----------



## northwoodsman

Keebler1 - be safe out there on the road!! Another bad tractor trailer accident on US75 northbound down in Allen this afternoon. I'm going to spare the details and caution you that you may not want to watch the video. It was caught on a dashcam and was way to graphic to show on TV yet they did. Be safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

pottz said:


> yeah im probably gonna buy the membership and that will go away.20 bucks a year.


I'm considering doing the same but it's a shame to call a downgrade an improvement then have to pay to put it back the way it was. I should probably put this in the new feedback thread but two of more recent posts have disappeared so there appears to be a glitch somewhere, hopefully not here.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HELLO ALL


----------



## DevinT

Hello @GR8HUNTER


----------



## bigblockyeti

I saw the video of that tractor trailer accident too. I didn't think it was too graphic, awfully scary but nothing that hasn't been show on The Dukes of Hazzard a few thousand times. The scary part is knowing what happened, that there was only one fatality is very surprising. I hope exactly what happened is figured out (it will be) as it was suggested he could have been cut off, very sad.


----------



## northwoodsman

bigblockyeti said:


> I saw the video of that tractor trailer accident too. I didn't think it was too graphic, awfully scary but nothing that hasn't been show on The Dukes of Hazzard a few thousand times. The scary part is knowing what happened, that there was only one fatality is very surprising. I hope exactly what happened is figured out (it will be) as it was suggested he could have been cut off, very sad.


If you are a truck driver on the road right now and live just a few exits away and drive past there all the time it may shake you up a bit. My son will be out there for the next few hours blocking traffic. Last week they were on the scene for 11 hours and it was one mile down the road. I hate the traffic in this area.


----------



## pottz

bigblockyeti said:


> I'm considering doing the same but it's a shame to call a downgrade an improvement then have to pay to put it back the way it was. I should probably put this in the new feedback thread but two of more recent posts have disappeared so there appears to be a glitch somewhere, hopefully not here.


yes any problems or suggestions cricket wants them posted in the community thread.it sounds like they really wanna make this forum the way we want it ?


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> HELLO ALL


hey buddy welcome back.grab a beer from the fridge and kick back.?


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Hello @GR8HUNTER


welcome back dev.?


----------



## DevinT

Thanks, @pottz. New site is great.


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Thanks, @pottz. New site is great.


yeah im liking it the more i try it. i see too many making downer comments before they even understand how it works.have patience guys,and gals.once we all get the hang of it i think most are gonna love it.


----------



## corelz125

pottz said:


> yeah im probably gonna buy the membership and that will go away.20 bucks a year.


Pay for this site? I doubt i'll pay for this place. Theres a lot of new things figure out and find. Getting used to the "conversation" instead of PMs


----------



## CommonJoe

Yes, the site does have some nice features


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Pay for this site? I doubt i'll pay for this place. Theres a lot of new things figure out and find. Getting used to the "conversation" instead of PMs


for 20 bucks and no ads,oh hell yeah.and i think it's a cheap price for the enjoyment it gives me.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Yes, the site does have some nice features


absolutely !


----------



## DevinT

There’s ads? ?


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> There’s ads? ?


not for me !


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been a good run, but I don't see this working out for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> for 20 bucks and no ads,oh hell yeah.and *i think it's a cheap price for the enjoyment it gives me.*


*May I add another cheap enjoyment-








*


----------



## pottz

bigblockyeti said:


> It's been a good run, but I don't see this working out for me.


yeti ! cmon dude way to early too pull the plug man !!!!


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *May I add another cheap enjoyment-
> 
> View attachment 3853080
> *


NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!! this is the patio buddy,not the shed.we have a chiminea ?


----------



## DevinT

What is the significance of the burn barrel?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DevinT said:


> What is the significance of the burn barrel?


Too much smoke! )


----------



## DevinT

While we are at it, what’s the significance of buzzards in a tree?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Devin, DW is roosting for the night.


----------



## DevinT

Ah, thanks. Never knew what those graphics meant before, but had seen them many times in Gunny’s.

Is Gunny still around? I think of him every time I wear the leather apron he bought me for my birthday (which was absolutely lovely).


----------



## Keebler1

Ok I made my way back to the patio wheres my beer


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from JFK. Ft Meyers next stop. Home to get my Dawgs.

New site looks good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning from JFK.

Joe later


----------



## DevinT

Heading to bed myself. 1A here.


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Ah, thanks. Never knew what those graphics meant before, but had seen them many times in Gunny’s.
> 
> Is Gunny still around? I think of him every time I wear the leather apron he bought me for my birthday (which was absolutely lovely).


he pops in once in awhile,not much though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

its new it will take some time to figure it all out whats the dealio with 20 bucks? and ads ?


----------



## Keebler1

Pay and you dont see ads


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...today being Pay Day...have errands to run, bills to pay....and..pills to take..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DevinT said:


> What is the significance of the burn barrel?


It goes way back to previous forums, I call it an inside joke but Pottz may refer to it as a hindrance... Also, Hot Pockets and Food trucks are a NO-no here at the Patio. I suppose he gave me a break on this one...


----------



## moke

Hey Guys, I like the new site! Think I will pop for the premium....glad that was offered. We all need to have an open mind, at least for a while. Then in a month or two, if it still rubs you the wrong way, then take off. But this soon just shows you are the "GET OFF MY LAWN" guy!
Just my .02


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Not quite sure what I think about the new format here. Still trying to find my way around things. Like Moke suggested, I'll give it a while before I make a definitive judgement.


----------



## pottz

im liken it.im paying for the premium,hell it's only 20 bucks a year.no ads and special members only lounge,oooh lala 😎


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> im liken it.im paying for the premium,hell it's only 20 bucks a year.no ads and special members only lounge,oooh lala 😎


I wouldn't join a club that would have me as a member.


----------



## DevinT

Just waiting to see what happens when someone posts a long link


----------



## DevinT

Long link test


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572419195115110400


----------



## DevinT

Well, I guess that’s a wrap


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DevinT said:


> Well, I guess that’s a wrap


Excellent use of the new site....


----------



## HokieKen

DevinT said:


> Well, I guess that’s a wrap


Let's try a longer one...








Amazon.com: Wood Rasp File 4 Way Hand File and Round Rasp, Half Round Flat & Needle Files Wood Rasp Set for Sharping Wood and Metal Tools : Everything Else


Buy Wood Rasp File 4 Way Hand File and Round Rasp, Half Round Flat & Needle Files Wood Rasp Set for Sharping Wood and Metal Tools: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Didn't wreck the mobile version. Yay


----------



## Peteybadboy

I logged in w my Gmail account and I now am a new lumber jock member. Lost all my project posts.


----------



## Cricket

connorpeter714 said:


> I logged in w my Gmail account and I now am a new lumber jock member. Lost all my project posts.


Because that was for new guests who wanted to register using their Google account.

What is your old username (not your nickname) so I can find you to fix this?


----------



## pottz

connorpeter714 said:


> I logged in w my Gmail account and I now am a new lumber jock member. Lost all my project posts.


thats why your peteybadboy,always getting in trouble


----------



## Cricket

pottz said:


> thats why your peteybadboy,always getting in trouble


Is this his old username?








Peteybadboy







www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## pottz

Cricket said:


> Is this his old username?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peteybadboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


yes thats what he used on the old forum.


----------



## Cricket

pottz said:


> yes thats what he used on the old forum.


I merged the accounts.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Keebler1 said:


> Pay and you dont see ads


Does that mean that if I _"accidentally"_ stumble onto a *XXX site*, I won't get inundated with by *LJ ads*?


moke said:


> ..... But this soon just shows you are the "GET OFF MY LAWN" guy!
> Just my .02


Not when you have a *Ryobi Zero turn* ride on. You sneak up behind and scare the *bjesus* outta them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

[QUOTE


----------



## corelz125

The pastor had a kitten that climbed up a tree in his backyard and then was afraid to come down.
The pastor coaxed, offered warm milk, etc.
The kitty would not come down.
The tree was not sturdy enough to climb, so the pastor decided that if he tied a rope to his car and pulled it until the tree bent down, he could then reach up and get the kitten.
That’s what he did, all the while checking his progress in the car.
He then figured if he went just a little bit further, the tree would be bent sufficiently for him to reach the kitten.
But as he moved the car a little further forward, the rope broke.
The tree went ‘boing!’ and the kitten instantly sailed through the air – out of sight.
The pastor felt terrible.
He walked all over the neighbourhood asking people if they’d seen a little kitten.
No. Nobody had seen a stray kitten.
So he prayed, ‘Lord, I just commit this kitten to your keeping,’ and went on about his business.
A few days later he was at the grocery store and met one of his church members.
He happened to look into her shopping cart and was amazed to see cat food.
This woman was a cat hater and everyone knew it, so he asked her, Why are you buying cat food when you hate cats so much?’
She replied, ‘You won’t believe this,’ and then told him how her little girl had been begging her for a cat, but she kept refusing.
Then a few days before, the child had begged again, so the Mom finally told her little girl,
‘Well, if God gives you a cat, I’ll let you keep it.’
She told the pastor, ‘I watched my child go out in the yard, get on her knees, and ask God for a cat.
And really, Pastor, you won’t believe this, but I saw it with my own eyes:
A kitten suddenly came flying out of the blue sky, with its paws outspread, and landed right in front of her.’
Moral of the story:
Never underestimate the power of God and His unique sense of humour.


----------



## DevinT

Took me at least 3 times before I realized “rideon” was “ride on” (the picture helped) lol


----------



## corelz125

You're starting to pick up on duck talk now Devin


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> yes thats what he used on the old forum.


Cricket & Pottz, thanks for the fix!

Now I just have to learn how to navigate the new software.

Thanks


----------



## Peteybadboy

First morning back from Italy.

Not sure how much I slept.

Nice to have my dawgs back.

Now I can catch up with you guys.


----------



## Peteybadboy

corelz125 said:


> Pay for this site? I doubt i'll pay for this place. Theres a lot of new things figure out and find. Getting used to the "conversation" instead of PMs


Me too


----------



## Peteybadboy

bigblockyeti said:


> It's been a good run, but I don't see this working out for me.


Hang in there man. I just got hooked up by Cricket and Pottz.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

DevinT said:


> Took me at least 3 times before I realized “rideon” was “ride on” (the picture helped) lol


hey Devin watch this if you need a good laugh 
Ryobi Zero Turn - It actually cuts bloody well... - YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...how has the Party Party last night...things be a bit foggy in the brain, this morning...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

_*the game of CLUE- Pottz (MIA)
Answer:
The wife, with a wine bottle, on the Patio*_


----------



## RichT

I've always been of the opinion that just because garish fonts and colors are available, doesn't mean you should use them.


----------



## DevinT

You all said “video or it didn’t happen”

so, I grabbed my phone, …

it happened again. Here we go …


----------



## DevinT

@GR8HUNTER awesome video! Love your narrating voice. Could hire you for the part of Morgan Freeman for narrator.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Cricket & Pottz, thanks for the fix!
> 
> Now I just have to learn how to navigate the new software.
> 
> Thanks


just lending a hand while you were out petey.


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Took me at least 3 times before I realized “rideon” was “ride on” (the picture helped) lol


duckese is a language few speak fluently dev 🤪


----------



## CommonJoe

Did you see that crazy bird? Looked like it was swinging a crow around.


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> @GR8HUNTER awesome video! Love your narrating voice. Could hire you for the part of Morgan Freeman for narrator.


thats crazy !


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Did you see that crazy bird? Looked like it was swinging a crow around.


🤣


----------



## pottz

years ago i shot a crow with a pellet gun,it fell to the ground but wasn't dead and started making one hell of cry.i didn't want it to suffer so i ran to it to put it out of misery.i look up and there were dozens of crows coming from evey direction.apparently it put out a distress call.they say crows are highly intelligent.


----------



## DevinT

CommonJoe said:


> Did you see that crazy bird? Looked like it was swinging a crow around.


LoL!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> .... apparently it put out a distress call.they say *crows* are *highly intelligent*.


I remember once getting hit by a pellet gun and I also put out a distress call... about 50 people fronted up and also shot me. Apparently ducks aren't anywhere near a crow's pecking order!


----------



## DevinT

A friend said they started playing my video and the crows outside their house started cawing in unison with the video. Crazy! Love the non-lethal abatement. Scare the crap out of them and record it so you can play it back to them later — brilliant!


----------



## DevinT

(Trying multi-quote feature)




pottz said:


> years ago i shot a crow with a pellet gun,it fell to the ground but wasn't dead and started making one hell of cry.i didn't want it to suffer so i ran to it to put it out of misery.i look up and there were dozens of crows coming from evey direction.apparently it put out a distress call.they say crows are highly intelligent.


very smart, but not smarter than a bear (hey, Boo Boo!)



LittleBlackDuck said:


> I remember once getting hit by a pellet gun and I also put out a distress call... about 50 people fronted up and also shot me. Apparently ducks aren't anywhere near a crow's pecking order!


LoL


----------



## pottz

the crow population here kinda thinned out several years ago but now it's getting real bad again.


----------



## DevinT

For the intrepid that may wish to follow in my footsteps …

Etistta 17 inch Realistic Hanging Dead Crows Decoy Lifesize Extra Large Black Feathered Crow https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SGQMF4C?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I remember once getting hit by a pellet gun and I also put out a distress call... about 50 people fronted up and also shot me. Apparently ducks aren't anywhere near a crow's pecking order!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL 🤪 🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## DevinT

Ooooo, marked down!


----------



## pottz

id "snap" it up at that price 🤣


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Does that mean that if I _"accidentally"_ stumble onto a *XXX site*, I won't get inundated with by *LJ ads*?
> 
> Not when you have a *Ryobi Zero turn* ride on. You sneak up behind and scare the *bjesus* outta them.



We like having you back my friend.....that mower photo should be a puzzle....


----------



## DevinT

pottz said:


> id "snap" it up at that price 🤣


I see what you did there


----------



## Lazyman

I guess you've never seen Alfred Hitchcock Movies.


----------



## Cricket

Lazyman said:


> I guess you've never seen Alfred Hitchcock Movies.


The Birds movie terrified me for years.


----------



## DevinT

You are correct, I have never seen a single Hitchcock movie -- on purpose.

I grew up near Hollywood and toured the set of Psycho and Vertigo before my teens. Scared me enough that I vowed to not watch them.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

pottz said:


> years ago i shot a crow with a pellet gun,it fell to the ground but wasn't dead and started making one hell of cry.i didn't want it to suffer so i ran to it to put it out of misery.i look up and there were dozens of crows coming from evey direction.apparently it put out a distress call.they say crows are highly intelligent.


when I was a kid, we often rescued baby birds that fell out the nest. Our favorite was the Blue Jays.
I always wanted a pet raven or crow just like you see in the movies where some of the people have them for pets. I found one that fell out of its nest a few years ago and I was sooooooo excited that now I can raise one for a pet. BAD IDEA. This thing started screaming like bloody murder and when I got it into the house, it could fly enough to tear up the curtains and poop all over the furniture. I took it outside to put it back under the tree it fell out of and I was attacked by a dozen (seemed like a hundred) very protective crows. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Lazyman

Well if you had seen _The Birds, _you might not have spent that much time slinging a dead crow around your head while agitated crows flew around you. 😆

Now, you gotta watch it.


----------



## pottz

dev i wonder what your neighbors thought when they saw you walking around swinging that thing over your head.😵


----------



## pottz

John Smith_inFL said:


> when I was a kid, we often rescued baby birds that fell out the nest. Our favorite was the Blue Jays.
> I always wanted a pet raven or crow just like you see in the movies where some of the people have them for pets. I found one that fell out of its nest a few years ago and I was sooooooo excited that now I can raise one for a pet. BAD IDEA. This thing started screaming like bloody murder and when I got it into the house, it could fly enough to tear up the curtains and poop all over the furniture. I took it outside to put it back under the tree it fell out of and I was attacked by a dozen (seemed like a hundred) very protective crows. Won't be doing that again.
> View attachment 3853325


welcome to the patio john 😎


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> dev i wonder what your neighbors thought when they saw you walking around swinging that thing over your head.😵


I had the same question! Of course personally I thought it was really cool...


----------



## northwoodsman

I have a 6' x 6' front entry/porch with a 10' tall brick archway over my front door. Last year a family of Barn Swallows decided to build a nest over the top of the arch on the inside, I didn't think anything of it until I had to scrape and wash the droppings off the front porch once a week. It does keep solicitors off your porch however! I decided after the eggs hatched and the chicks flew off I would take it down. Then these past two winters were really tough and I found dead birds in various areas outside around my house where they had tried to get warm but froze. Well instead of taking the nest down I left it alone and take a bunch of grass from my last lawn cutting of the year and place it in the various areas around the outside of the house where the birds froze hoping they will be smart enough to burrow inside it if they need to. I'm pretty sure the dogs won't harm small birds but crows would be fair game!


----------



## DevinT

As do I, @pottz … as do I


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Alex and Larry out on the town tonight LMAO


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> I had the same question! Of course personally I thought it was really cool...





GR8HUNTER said:


> View attachment 3853352
> 
> 
> Alex and Larry out on the town tonight LMAO


just as long as i drive 😁


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> I had the same question! Of course personally I thought it was really cool...


thats because youve done it 🤣


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> just as long as i drive 😁


yes we seen the way he drives that lawm mower* LOL *


----------



## EricFai

Finally finding my way around better, lots to catch up on. And going through the forums is helping me find the buddies that I had.

Saw Elton John in Charlotte last weekend, what a great show. We stayed in town for the weekend and had a wonderful time. Lotts of restaurants within walking distance. And the hotel was basically next door, so we did not have to deal with traffic after the show.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Finally finding my way around better, lots to catch up on. And going through the forums is helping me find the buddies that I had.
> 
> Saw Elton John in Charlotte last weekend, what a great show. We stayed in town for the weekend and had a wonderful time. Lotts of restaurants within walking distance. And the hotel was basically next door, so we did not have to deal with traffic after the show.


i would have loved to see him here in L.A. but he played dodger stadium and no way in hell i do concerts in sports venues ever again.we have way too many great concert venues. they love the big paycheck large venues offer.like he really needs the money. it's like when the stones just played at the rams new 5 billion stadium.oh hell no.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, Doger Stadium is going to be his last US show.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Yes, Doger Stadium is going to be his last US show.


great place for a baseball game,not so much for live music


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> dev i wonder what your neighbors thought when they saw you walking around swinging that thing over your head.😵





splintergroup said:


> I had the same question! Of course personally I thought it was really cool...


Ok, I was always a brat... in my extended youth, I caught blow-flies and tied a length of light cotton thread around one of their legs and took it for a "walk". It flew in front of me held back by the thread... everyone thought is was cool. Eventually the fly tired and dropped hanging from the thread by it's leg exhausted (I quickly learned not to use heavy [jeans] thread)... Fortunately I also had a blue tongue lizzard that I taught to jump up for it's food. If I was a woodie back then, I could have built it a ramp to aid in it's leap.


pottz said:


> just as long as i drive 😁


Not me nuts though... no amourosity implied!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Ok, I was always a brat... in my extended youth, I caught blow-flies and tied a length of light cotton thread around one of their legs and took it for a "walk". It flew in front of me held back by the thread... everyone thought is was cool. Eventually the fly tired and dropped hanging from the thread by it's leg exhausted (I quickly learned not to use heavy [jeans] thread)... Fortunately I also had a blue tongue lizzard that I taught to jump up for it's food. If I was a woodie back then, I could have built it a ramp to aid in it's leap.
> 
> Not me nuts though... no amourosity implied!


duckie i just got a 50 gallon barrel of that super cheap vino you love,so grab a chair,or dw will,and have a drink buddy


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ... it's like when the stones just played at the rams new 5 billion stadium.oh hell no.


Change from the good old days... Never been a groupie and being tone deaf I listen to talk back radio and abandoned "music" when rap emerged. 

However, back in 1985 (or there abouts) while visiting my local watering hole in Richmond Victoria _(pic from the archives)..._,
_







_

I was wondering what all the commotion was about. It was the *Stones* (the real ones) jamming up on stage. I loved it as there were heaps of unattended full glasses of orphaned beer on the bar. The pub was a few hundred meters from the *MCG* (one of *pottzy*'s favourite stadiums) where the *Stones* were to play that night.

I still preferred *The Beatles*, though they never earned me a free drink!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> duckie i just got *a* 50 gallon barrel of that super cheap vino you love,so grab a chair,or dw will,and have a drink buddy


*WOT*, only *"a"*... there are more than me squatting on *my planet*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all.

Devin that dead crow video is a killer. We get all the northern crows down here each winter. LOTS of them!

Up at 3am. I'll get the time change sooner or later.

Golf today. Haven't played on over a month. The snowbirds have started to return


----------



## splintergroup

northwoodsman said:


> I have a 6' x 6' front entry/porch with a 10' tall brick archway over my front door. Last year a family of Barn Swallows decided to build a nest over the top of the arch on the inside, I didn't think anything of it until I had to scrape and wash the droppings off the front porch once a week. It does keep solicitors off your porch however! I decided after the eggs hatched and the chicks flew off I would take it down. Then these past two winters were really tough and I found dead birds in various areas outside around my house where they had tried to get warm but froze. Well instead of taking the nest down I left it alone and take a bunch of grass from my last lawn cutting of the year and place it in the various areas around the outside of the house where the birds froze hoping they will be smart enough to burrow inside it if they need to. I'm pretty sure the dogs won't harm small birds but crows would be fair game!


Have the same birds/issues.

Planning on building a bird condo that I'll install under the eave of the detached shop. North side, out of the summer heat and winter winds.


----------



## northwoodsman

Peteybadboy said:


> Golf today. Haven't played on over a month. The snowbirds have started to return


I used to travel to Italy for work. I don't ever recall seeing a golf course over there but I'm sure there must be many. The first thing my Italian colleagues would do when they landed in the US was head to a golf course.


----------



## splintergroup

northwoodsman said:


> I used to travel to Italy for work. I don't ever recall seeing a golf course over there but I'm sure there must be many. The first thing my Italian colleagues would do when they landed in the US was head to a golf course.


I noticed the same thing with some coworkers on a fellowship from Japan. Spent all their free time at the golf course.

They said any venue like that in Japan was very expensive and required high $$$ membership fees. Said that even our most exclusive private courses were a bargain. Kinda makes one appreciate open spaces.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey guys how do you find your posted projects?

Never mind, My Showcase is the place.


----------



## BurlyBob

Never got inot golf. To expensive for my wallet. I was spending to much on guns, hunting and fishing.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, Click on yur avatar upper right. Then click on showcase. Should bring them up. Terminology is a bit "different".

Tournament of some kind on the course behind us today. Not a big one,


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> duckie i just got a 50 gallon barrel of that super cheap vino you love,so grab a chair,or dw will,and have a drink buddy


What is he going to do for the second half of the night?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, Pottz or anyone.

What is the Premium all about?  No adds?


----------



## DevinT

This thread used to move too fast for me to keep up but with the new site format I am finally on top of things. Love it so much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Peteybadboy said:


> Moke, Pottz or anyone.
> 
> What is the Premium all about? No adds?


If my foggy memory is correct Premium _i_s about supporting Martin financially before LJ got too big for him to handle. I may be wrong. But I remember doing that.


----------



## HokieKen

I’m sitting on my patio having a post-work Friday evening beer and it’s almost chilly. 68 degrees now. Was 51 this morning. I’m a happy fella😁


----------



## corelz125

HokieKen said:


> I’m sitting on my patio having a post-work Friday evening beer and it’s almost chilly. 68 degrees now. Was 51 this morning. I’m a happy fella😁


Suppose to drop to the 40s overnight for us


----------



## northwoodsman

corelz125 said:


> Suppose to drop to the 40s overnight for us


It's dropping like a rock here too Corelz, gonna have to go put the jackets on the dogs. 8:00 p.m. and it's already down to 90°. At this rate who knows how far it will drop by morning.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

DevinT said:


> This thread used to move too fast for me to keep up but with the new site format I am finally on top of things. Love it so much.


You've gotta be under 70 years old then.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Moke, Pottz or anyone.
> 
> What is the Premium all about? No adds?


well no ads to deal with,and you get to come in the members only lounge !!!! you'll love it.just like the club house at the golf club except only 20 bucks a year!!!!


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> This thread used to move too fast for me to keep up but with the new site format I am finally on top of things. Love it so much.


it will get better dev,everyone is just busy trying to figure everything out ! and that may take awhile !


----------



## pottz

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> If my foggy memory is correct Premium _i_s about supporting Martin financially before LJ got too big for him to handle. I may be wrong. But I remember doing that.


LMAO bob.martin who.............?


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> I’m sitting on my patio having a post-work Friday evening beer and it’s almost chilly. 68 degrees now. Was 51 this morning. I’m a happy fella😁


i would be too buddy. just back from our fav restaurant sipping on a a glass of pinot dreaming about that care package that awaits me on monday buddy !


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> It's dropping like a rock here too Corelz, gonna have to go put the jackets on the dogs. 8:00 p.m. and it's already down to 90°. At this rate who knows how far it will drop by morning.


🤣


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> You've gotta be under 70 years old then.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DevinT

A man, for weeks, visits his local bar. Every Thursday he comes in, orders 3 shots, drinks them separately, pays, and leaves.

After weeks of this, the locals are curious and the bartender asks.

“Hey. You want me to pour those into a single glass for you?”

“No thank you. Three glasses please. One for me, one for my Father who loves to drink but can’t be here as he lives on the other side of the country, and one for my brother on assignment abroad,” the man says.

This continues for many months until one day the man comes in and orders two shots. The bartender goes silent. After a while, thinking something horrible has happened, he gets the nerve up to ask his customer.

“You look sad, Sir. I hope your brother and father are in good health.”

The man takes a deep breath, looks at the bartender, and says …

“Doctor says I gotta stop drinkin’”


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> A man, for weeks, visits his local bar. Every Thursday he comes in, orders 3 shots, drinks them separately, pays, and leaves.
> 
> After weeks of this, the locals are curious and the bartender asks.
> 
> “Hey. You want me to pour those into a single glass for you?”
> 
> “No thank you. Three glasses please. One for me, one for my Father who loves to drink but can’t be here as he lives on the other side of the country, and one for my brother on assignment abroad,” the man says.
> 
> This continues for many months until one day the man comes in and orders two shots. The bartender goes silent. After a while, thinking something horrible has happened, he gets the nerve up to ask his customer.
> 
> “You look sad, Sir. I hope your brother and father are in good health.”
> 
> The man takes a deep breath, looks at the bartender, and says …
> 
> “Doctor says I gotta stop drinkin’”


🤣


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

_pottz_ Martin started LJ.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- *I am surprised that you weren't selected as* "super moderator"*. You would be our *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez* who understands the outsiders. How many PM's have you sent me about my postings, which I don't need to remind you of?

Regardless, we have a group to live and post.


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> 🤣





Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Pottz- *I am surprised that you weren't selected as* "super moderator"*. You would be our *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez* who understands the outsiders. How many PM's have you sent me about my postings, which I don't need to remind you of?
> 
> Regardless, we have a group to live and post.


ha ha, dw you know my history as well as anyone.no way in hell would cricket ever make me a moderator ! but i have questions about those that were chosen because they were once one of us posting and sharing.how fair can or will they be ? i asked that very question as you know on the members only lounge ! yet to here a response !

here is my question for those not allowed !!!

id like to say something to those of you that were just one of us and are now "super moderators" i hope you keep your heads straight and dont get any power trips.im very uneasy with someone that shares the forum as friends and co woodworkers getting to decide whats right or wrong ! i dont think i could or would wont to judge my fellow woodworkers i share a forum with. so you all better be damn fair ! you all know me and how i am ? ill do my best to be nice,i expect the same guys ! peace,and lets make LJ'S the best damn wood forum on the net !!!! 

lets see what i hear back,and ill post for all to hear !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> *Pottz- *I am surprised that you weren't selected as* "super moderator"*.
> ......
> here is my question for those not allowed !!!
> .....
> lets see what i hear back,and ill post for all to hear !


Interseting question to pose in the elitist *lounge* while enjoying your *moderate supper* while us *Philistines* dine on *Hot Pockets* by the *burn barrel*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yes to what Duck says!!*















*And Tuck-ins*


----------



## RichT

Ruh roh. It's the Premium Members versus the Philistines. Now I have to choose high brow versus low brow. Which way will I go?


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Yes to what Duck says!!*
> 
> View attachment 3853553
> View attachment 3853554
> 
> 
> *And Tuck-ins*


hey you two lets wait for an answer ok ? im still one of you ok ! will one of em have the balls to give a reponse ? we'll see.i doubt it !!!! i dont like those that live and correspond with us judging us fairly !!!! lets just say if i could they would be blocked from my threads ! watch your backs boys,big brother is now everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CommonJoe

RichT said:


> Ruh roh. It's the Premium Members versus the Philistines. Now I have to choose high brow versus low brow. Which way will I go?


Would you like to borrow 20 bucks?


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Ruh roh. It's the Premium Members versus the Philistines. Now I have to choose high brow versus low brow. Which way will I go?


hey, you know better !!!! im on it !


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Would you like to borrow 20 bucks?


no i can handle it ! kids just remember this is on an open thread ? i dont give a ******************** but maybe some of you might ?


----------



## CommonJoe

The problem with over moderating is that when mis-information is posted it wont get disputed for fear of it looking like an argument.

I for one will just let it go and someone else can decide if it's right or wrong.


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> no i can handle it ! kids just remember this is on an open thread ? i dont give a *poop* but maybe some of you might ?


Hey, I'm not even a moderator, but I was able to fix that faux pas for you.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Hey, I'm not even a moderator, but I was able to fix that faux pas for you.





RichT said:


> Hey, I'm not even a moderator, but I was able to fix that faux pas for you.


your a god send man 😇


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> your a god send man 😇


I try.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> I try.


😁


----------



## pottz

some take what they were given ......and some question,what they got ? who are you ?


----------



## DevinT

RichT said:


> Ruh roh. It's the Premium Members versus the Philistines. Now I have to choose high brow versus low brow. Which way will I go?


middle brow? Uni-brow?

sorry, couldn’t resist


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> middle brow? Uni-brow?
> 
> sorry, couldn’t resist


WTF ??? GIRL !


----------



## pottz

HAVE WE ALL HAD TOO MUCH TO DRINK TONIGHT !!!!!!! well yeah................. 😁


----------



## DevinT

Woah there, just thought it was innocent word play 😇

perhaps in my haste I should not have left off the “what other kinds of brow can we think of? Hofbrau?”


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Woah there, just thought it was innocent word play 😇
> 
> perhaps in my haste I should not have left off the “what other kinds of brow can we think of? Hofbrau?”





DevinT said:


> Woah there, just thought it was innocent word play 😇
> 
> perhaps in my haste I should not have left off the “what other kinds of brow can we think of? Hofbrau?”


you always make me laugh girl. sometimes the smart one is the simple one.and sometimes the simple one is the smartass !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Well a month off from golf sure had me playing very badly. Try again Sunday.

Hurricane Ian is on the radar. I plan to stay. It's a few days off. Lots of time to see where it will go.

I do plan to get into the shop today.

BTW where do you find "My Shop"? I want to update it with my new shop photos.


----------



## HokieKen

Good crisp morning here in VA. A brisk 48 degrees feels like a good start to a day full of treehouse work. High today is 75. Woo hoo!


----------



## HokieKen

Here’s Project Treehouse Stage 1. Complete except for railing and a slide. But I’m jumping ahead to Stage 2 which starts with the post I just set to the right. It’ll be a 12x14 platform with a house and a front porch. The two stages will have a bridge between them which will be a 6’ span. Stage two will have steps going down on the side opposite the bridge. You can’t see it in the pic but there’s a zipline coming off stage one at the corner opposite the climbing wall.









I’m fairly sure when I’m done I’ll have spent almost as much as I spent finishing my unfinished basement when we moved in. The current cost of construction lumber vs what it was in 2012 makes a man want to 😭


----------



## DevinT

An evangelical minister and a politician arrived at Heaven’s gates one day together. Saint Peter, after doing all the necessary formalities, took them in hand to show them where their quarters would be.

and

He took them to a small room with a single bed, a chair, and a table, and said this was for the clergyman.

… and the politician was a little worried about what might be in-store for him.

… and he couldn’t believe then when Saint Peter stopped in front of a beautiful mansion with lovely grounds, many servants, and was told these would be his quarters.

… and he couldn’t help but ask, “wait, how… something has to be wrong. How do I get this mansion while that good and holy man there gets a single room?”

Saint Peter says, “You’ve got to understand how things are up here.”

“We’ve got thousands and thousands of clergy, you are the first politician who ever made it here.”


----------



## bandit571

Well, this IS on my Patio...at the moment...








Waiting for me to sort through all of the stuff inside it....


----------



## DevinT

New dishwasher arrived today.

2 young men arrived to install it. After approximately 1 minute under the sink (with me leaving them be to their own devices — determined to not be “that customer”) one guy says “do you have a towel?”

I ask why (already knowing the answer, I just want to test him). He says because there will be a little water in the line that drains when he disconnects the hose (right answer).

I hand him the towel. I let him work.

About 2 minutes later he says he has to go get his partner. He brings his partner back, his partner fiddles under the sink for 2 minutes, and then they ask me to come over.

They try to explain that the water shut-off valve for the dishwasher supply line won’t shut off completely and so they start to explain:

1. That they have to replace it (heh)
2. That it cost about $200 (snort; as-if)
3. And that they might have one
4. That Best Buy won’t cover it (starting to smell like a scam, but we’ll never know)

They both go out to the truck to simultaneously call Best Buy to see if they will cover the work and to see if they have the “part” (these guys don’t even know standard plumbing terms; I knew something was up when they were using channel locks to loosen the hose nut (animals! Like I want those teeth biting into the nice chrome finish on the nut)

my instincts kick in. Because nothing makes sense. What they are claiming is nigh impossible.

I get under the sink — which feels nice and cozy and like an old friend (I re-did all the plumbing under there myself recently) —give the shut-off valve a twist until it stops and … what do you think happened? The water stopped.

At this point I am pretty pissed. I run out to the truck and practically grab them by the ear and drag them into the house and tell him to look under the sink.

What’s the first thing he says?

He looks at the adjustable wrench that I used to loosen the hose nut and asks “how did you tighten [the valve] closed?”

My response is of course “with my hand; the wrench was only to loosen the nut.”

He clearly doesn’t believe me, so what does he do? He opens the valve … with no hose on it (because I had removed the hose to prove the water had stopped at the valve). I of course shout as he does this and then he quickly shuts it again and says “ok, just wanted to make sure you didn’t break it.”

These … errr … grrr …

I went off on him. I let him know that I am not a dumb customer except …

I said it to him fluently in his native language to send the message that you better not mess around with me.

I got 5-star service after that. He was quite polite even to the end afterward and he even asked me what the heck that thing was connected to the supply line hose in between the water line and the dishwasher.

My response: “that? That’s a hammer suppressor” (which I had talked about earlier but he didn’t know what I was referring to). I then told him next time he visits a house that doesn’t have one of those, look at the hoses shake from water hammer as you toggle the tap. He was appreciative of the lesson, I tried (multiple times) to give them money but they would not take it.

Should I give them a 5-star review because my guilt says I was a royal … ?

or should I get the coals out?


----------



## splintergroup

Great lesson D!

Really bugs me that:

1. People do this (prey on customers)
2. They assume you are an easy mark because you are a woman.

Unfortunately they'll succeed 95% of the time because 95% of the population doesn't have a clue.


Fortunately you are in the perfect stealth position to give these sphincters the what's for. Too bad you didn't capture it all on video, could do a lot with that kind of leverage


----------



## northwoodsman

DevinT said:


> New dishwasher arrived today.
> 
> 2 young men arrived to install it. After approximately 1 minute under the sink (with me leaving them be to their own devices — determined to not be “that customer”) one guy says “do you have a towel?”
> 
> I ask why (already knowing the answer, I just want to test him). He says because there will be a little water in the line that drains when he disconnects the hose (right answer).
> 
> I hand him the towel. I let him work.
> 
> About 2 minutes later he says he has to go get his partner. He brings his partner back, his partner fiddles under the sink for 2 minutes, and then they ask me to come over.
> 
> They try to explain that the water shut-off valve for the dishwasher supply line won’t shut off completely and so they start to explain:
> 
> 1. That they have to replace it (heh)
> 2. That it cost about $200 (snort; as-if)
> 3. And that they might have one
> 4. That Best Buy won’t cover it (starting to smell like a scam, but we’ll never know)
> 
> They both go out to the truck to simultaneously call Best Buy to see if they will cover the work and to see if they have the “part” (these guys don’t even know standard plumbing terms; I knew something was up when they were using channel locks to loosen the hose nut (animals! Like I want those teeth biting into the nice chrome finish on the nut)
> 
> my instincts kick in. Because nothing makes sense. What they are claiming is nigh impossible.
> 
> I get under the sink — which feels nice and cozy and like an old friend (I re-did all the plumbing under there myself recently) —give the shut-off valve a twist until it stops and … what do you think happened? The water stopped.
> 
> At this point I am pretty pissed. I run out to the truck and practically grab them by the ear and drag them into the house and tell him to look under the sink.
> 
> What’s the first thing he says?
> 
> He looks at the adjustable wrench that I used to loosen the hose nut and asks “how did you tighten [the valve] closed?”
> 
> My response is of course “with my hand; the wrench was only to loosen the nut.”
> 
> He clearly doesn’t believe me, so what does he do? He opens the valve … with no hose on it (because I had removed the hose to prove the water had stopped at the valve). I of course shout as he does this and then he quickly shuts it again and says “ok, just wanted to make sure you didn’t break it.”
> 
> These … errr … grrr …
> 
> I went off on him. I let him know that I am not a dumb customer except …
> 
> I said it to him fluently in his native language to send the message that you better not mess around with me.
> 
> I got 5-star service after that. He was quite polite even to the end afterward and he even asked me what the heck that thing was connected to the supply line hose in between the water line and the dishwasher.
> 
> My response: “that? That’s a hammer suppressor” (which I had talked about earlier but he didn’t know what I was referring to). I then told him next time he visits a house that doesn’t have one of those, look at the hoses shake from water hammer as you toggle the tap. He was appreciative of the lesson, I tried (multiple times) to give them money but they would not take it.
> 
> Should I give them a 5-star review because my guilt says I was a royal … ?
> 
> or should I get the coals out?


Devin, They make plastic pan that slides under the dishwasher that collects water if you ever get a leak or if the pump ever leaks. They also make water sensors that are similar to a smoke alarm (in theory) that you can set or tape to the floor that will alert you if you ever have a water leakage problem. You can route the wire into an adjoining cabinet and that where the alarm itself and the battery reside. I know 4 people on my block that had to have flooring and or cabinets replaced because of dishwasher leaks. Run a cycle and watch it like a hawk to make sure that it drains properly, I also know of an instance where they didn't put a clamp on the drain line. Just some things to think about. I love new dishwashers, they get quieter and quieter all the time.


----------



## DevinT

Yeah, I’m pretty sure I am going to have to inspect their work


----------



## pottz

you did good dev,no 5 star review just tell it like it was.


----------



## DevinT

The video would have been priceless. Angry mom with baby in arms ripping you a new one is not exactly something you can defend against. Then the baby gets upset and starts crying while I continue.


----------



## Lazyman

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well a month off from golf sure had me playing very badly. Try again Sunday.
> 
> Hurricane Ian is on the radar. I plan to stay. It's a few days off. Lots of time to see where it will go.
> 
> I do plan to get into the shop today.
> 
> BTW where do you find "My Shop"? I want to update it with my new shop photos.


It is a little clunky to find your own, IMO. The workshops were converted as Showcase postings. There may be a quicker way but go to your profile and select your Showcase. Scroll down your list of showcase items until you see one with a Workshop label or simply find it in your list of (project) Showcase items.


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Moke, Pottz or anyone.
> 
> What is the Premium all about? No adds?



I know this is controversial, but I like this new site....there are things to get used to, but change is the constant there really is in life. I have joined the premuim, for 20.00 come on....we all waste that on dumb stuff that we stick in our mouths that we would be better without anyway....and I went into to settings and have it set to take the entire monitor....not of that stuff on the right side....expecially the thing about pottz making the most postings last month....hey who didn't know he was a big mouth...just talk with his SWMBO!! LOL...just kidding my friend....but it really is nice not having that stuff, and no ads, it makes the postings bigger and easier to read. Like I always say...."don't be so damn cheap! Ever see a hearse with a u haul?"

And oh....BTW.....Also for all that are complaining....I doubt anyone can deny this is a lot better functioning and faster than it has ever been......
If it isn't faster, see the above quote and get a computer from this century.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> It is a little clunky to find your own, IMO. The workshops were converted as Showcase postings. There may be a quicker way but go to your profile and select your Showcase. Scroll down your list of showcase items until you see one with a Workshop label or simply find it in your list of (project) Showcase items.


i agree that should have been a whole separate section.seems they left a lot of cool features on the cutting room floor 😞


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I know this is controversial, but I like this new site....there are things to get used to, but change is the constant there really is in life. I have joined the premuim, for 20.00 come on....we all waste that on dumb stuff that we stick in our mouths that we would be better without anyway....and I went into to settings and have it set to take the entire monitor....not of that stuff on the right side....expecially the thing about pottz making the most postings last month....hey who didn't know he was a big mouth...just talk with his SWMBO!! LOL...just kidding my friend....but it really is nice not having that stuff, and no ads, it makes the postings bigger and easier to read. Like I always say...."don't be so damn cheap! Ever see a hearse with a u haul?"
> 
> And oh....BTW.....Also for all that are complaining....I doubt anyone can deny this is a lot better functioning and faster than it has ever been......
> If it isn't faster, see the above quote and get a computer from this century.


i agree 20 bucks for a year ? but ive seen some comments with people saying it's way too high.fine dont do it then..


----------



## moke

DevinT said:


> The video would have been priceless. Angry mom with baby in arms ripping you a new one is not exactly something you can defend against. Then the baby gets upset and starts crying while I continue.


You should have twirled your fake crow, while laughing hysterically.....now THAT....would be a great video!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> You should have twirled your fake crow, while laughing hysterically.....now THAT....would be a great video!


go viral for sure.of course those guys would have never finished the install and just took off in fear 😵


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

splintergroup said:


> Great lesson D!
> 
> Really bugs me that:
> 
> 1. People do this (prey on customers)
> 2. They assume you are an easy mark because you are a woman.
> 
> Unfortunately they'll succeed 95% of the time because 95% of the population doesn't have a clue.


No doubt they prey on customers I remember a customer who was told his panel was a fire hazard. There was nothing wrong with it. Not my favorite brand and not 200 amp but totally adequate. He was told by the contractor he would not need a permit, did not need to do anything outside, and would change the 125 amp panel to 200 amps. The whole service needs to be changed from the weatherhead down to the panel. It needs to be inspected before to power company will connect the power. Endless list of lies. 



Another guy called when the lighting circuit went out in half his house. He asked lots of questions about travel charges and miscellaneous charges that could be added to the bill. I told him no travel charge going across town but I did have a 1-hour minimum service call charge. I went and fixed his problem in about 15 minutes. He began to swear when I handed him the bill. I asked what was wrong? He said he had just paid another company over $300 to get them out of his house! They had been there several hours and charged him travel time and a dispatch fee. Back then I charged him $35 or 40 plus sales tax and fixed the problem in 15 minutes. I always wondered if they were milking the job or were totally incompetent.


----------



## CommonJoe

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> I always wondered if they were milking the job or were totally incompetent.


Probably totally incompetent.


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> i agree that should have been a whole separate section.seems they left a lot of cool features on the cutting room floor 😞


I think that the issue with the workshops is that the category and filter options are not quite right on the Showcase page. They have a bug right now that prevents you from searching within the Workshop category. If they fix that it will be a little easier to deal with. 

The only thing that really got left behind from what I can tell are the project favorites. They converted non-project favorites to bookmarks but not the project favorites. That makes no sense to me, since they are just links after all. They also have not enabled the bookmarks on the Showcase items. Cricket said she is looking into that. The other thing that they did not convert very well are the blogs. It looks like they came across but the way they did it creates a bunch of noise that makes it hard to actually read the back and forth in the comments. If there are a bunch of the pictures in the original posting, the comments are almost unreadable, IMO.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> I think that the issue with the workshops is that the category and filter options are not quite right on the Showcase page. They have a bug right now that prevents you from searching within the Workshop category. If they fix that it will be a little easier to deal with.
> 
> The only thing that really got left behind from what I can tell are the project favorites. They converted non-project favorites to bookmarks but not the project favorites. That makes no sense to me, since they are just links after all. They also have not enabled the bookmarks on the Showcase items. Cricket said she is looking into that. The other thing that they did not convert very well are the blogs. It looks like they came across but the way they did it creates a bunch of noise that makes it hard to actually read the back and forth in the comments. If there are a bunch of the pictures in the original posting, the comments are almost unreadable, IMO.


yeah losing my favorites really pisses me off.many were projects guys did i wanted to eventually do.plus many were inspirational projects.some things were just not thought out very well.


----------



## HokieKen

I’m glad I lost my favorites! That’s that many less things I have to worry about not having time to make…


----------



## pottz

ok guys the cops just came to my door saying we gotta turn the music down or something ! im waiting for an answer as to what we did wrong ? the times have changed.,and maybe not for the better ? stay tuned


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

DevinT said:


> .... Angry mom with baby in arms ripping you a new one is not exactly something you can defend against. Then the baby gets upset and starts crying while I continue.


Just don't throw the baby out with the *dish water*!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Just don't throw the baby out with the *dish water*!


wouldn't be the first buddy !


----------



## DevinT

Hopefully I did not contribute in any way.


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Hopefully I did not contribute in any way.


no my friend ill pm,or now,create a conversation !!!


----------



## pottz

no you did not,ill pm.or whatever now !


----------



## Lazyman

Did I whine too much about my opinons?


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Did I whine too much about my opinons?


YES ........................


----------



## Lazyman

Oh, you meant that the wine was freeflowing on the patio.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Oh, you meant that the wine was freeflowing on the patio.


absolutely buddy ! join me ? 😎


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ok guys the cops just came to my door...


Two came to my place a few days ago, wanting to check out my street facing video cams. They noticed the *XXX* I had freely running in the background on two of my TVs and jokingly questioned it... I told them I saw you coming and turned all the other TVs off... didn't want to be registered a perv.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DevinT said:


> New dishwasher arrived today.
> 
> 2 young men arrived to install it. After approximately 1 minute under the sink (with me leaving them be to their own devices — determined to not be “that customer”) one guy says “do you have a towel?”
> 
> I ask why (already knowing the answer, I just want to test him). He says because there will be a little water in the line that drains when he disconnects the hose (right answer).
> 
> I hand him the towel. I let him work.
> 
> About 2 minutes later he says he has to go get his partner. He brings his partner back, his partner fiddles under the sink for 2 minutes, and then they ask me to come over.
> 
> They try to explain that the water shut-off valve for the dishwasher supply line won’t shut off completely and so they start to explain:
> 
> 1. That they have to replace it (heh)
> 2. That it cost about $200 (snort; as-if)
> 3. And that they might have one
> 4. That Best Buy won’t cover it (starting to smell like a scam, but we’ll never know)
> 
> They both go out to the truck to simultaneously call Best Buy to see if they will cover the work and to see if they have the “part” (these guys don’t even know standard plumbing terms; I knew something was up when they were using channel locks to loosen the hose nut (animals! Like I want those teeth biting into the nice chrome finish on the nut)
> 
> my instincts kick in. Because nothing makes sense. What they are claiming is nigh impossible.
> 
> I get under the sink — which feels nice and cozy and like an old friend (I re-did all the plumbing under there myself recently) —give the shut-off valve a twist until it stops and … what do you think happened? The water stopped.
> 
> At this point I am pretty pissed. I run out to the truck and practically grab them by the ear and drag them into the house and tell him to look under the sink.
> 
> What’s the first thing he says?
> 
> He looks at the adjustable wrench that I used to loosen the hose nut and asks “how did you tighten [the valve] closed?”
> 
> My response is of course “with my hand; the wrench was only to loosen the nut.”
> 
> He clearly doesn’t believe me, so what does he do? He opens the valve … with no hose on it (because I had removed the hose to prove the water had stopped at the valve). I of course shout as he does this and then he quickly shuts it again and says “ok, just wanted to make sure you didn’t break it.”
> 
> These … errr … grrr …
> 
> I went off on him. I let him know that I am not a dumb customer except …
> 
> I said it to him fluently in his native language to send the message that you better not mess around with me.
> 
> I got 5-star service after that. He was quite polite even to the end afterward and he even asked me what the heck that thing was connected to the supply line hose in between the water line and the dishwasher.
> 
> My response: “that? That’s a hammer suppressor” (which I had talked about earlier but he didn’t know what I was referring to). I then told him next time he visits a house that doesn’t have one of those, look at the hoses shake from water hammer as you toggle the tap. He was appreciative of the lesson, I tried (multiple times) to give them money but they would not take it.
> 
> Should I give them a 5-star review because my guilt says I was a royal … ?
> 
> or should I get the coals out?


Devin, no 5 star for sure. They tried to rip you off!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

for us shed guys its the *TRUTH 🤪 *


----------



## Mosquito

pottz said:


> yeah losing my favorites really pisses me off.many were projects guys did i wanted to eventually do.plus many were inspirational projects.some things were just not thought out very well.


Problem was, LJ was so much more than a forum, but we now live on forum software 🙁. Trying to shoehorn LJ in to this generic platform has not been a great initial transition... Hopefully with helpful input from us in the community we'll be able to influence some changes to at least make it usable again. 

I think the hope we have is that most of what the majority of people want to bring back from LJ could be useful to many of their communities (like fixing the blogging experience, for starters), which hopefully adds more value than just to one community (us).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I wanted a star... Just like *pottzy*...

*







*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ..... some things were just not thought out very well.


The changes haven't grabbed me between my two big toes in a nice way either. However, in all fairness, coming from a computing background (allbeit mainframe), it's difficult to forsee all obstacles/contingencies (even after mapping it out in a well designed *SketchUp* model) and transitioning allways had/and will have many hurdles... the postmortem cleaning up and correcting OOPSIES is a measure of overall success.

_and I wanna know how to correctly tag reviews and post a swag of new puzzles!_


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Real nice patio, Larry. You could never set that up in Michigan uless you has a place to store everything and keep it out of the snow!!...Cheers, my friend, Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I wanted a star... Just like *pottzy*...
> 
> *
> View attachment 3853697
> *


*Not so fast Duck- we are waiting for approval for Pottz's new position...







*


----------



## pottz

Jim Jakosh said:


> Real nice patio, Larry. You could never set that up in Michigan uless you has a place to store everything and keep it out of the snow!!...Cheers, my friend, Jim


thanks jim glad you stopped by,come back whenever you want my friend.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> View attachment 3853691
> 
> 
> for us shed guys its the *TRUTH 🤪 *



Hi my name is moke and I am a Shed guy.....HI MOKE!


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I wanted a star... Just like *pottzy*...
> 
> *
> View attachment 3853697
> *


Oh My Lord!!!! A duck with a badge!!! There goes the world!


----------



## bandit571

Mike: a heads up..Liliac released an Official Music Video last week..using LIVE footage from their recent tour...it is the song they use to start off each show with....."Not Afraid"....Warning, Melodia's SCREAMS will damage ear drums....

Then imagine them doing an entire concert that way.....


----------



## corelz125

Jim Jakosh said:


> Real nice patio, Larry. You could never set that up in Michigan uless you has a place to store everything and keep it out of the snow!!...Cheers, my friend, Jim


Good to see you in here Jim


----------



## corelz125

I guess thats why I have 3 sheds


----------



## corelz125

Thats why I dont trust any of those store service guys. I rather put it in myself because I probably know more than half of them.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Hi my name is moke and I am a Shed guy.....HI MOKE!


----------



## moke

bandit571 said:


> Mike: a heads up..Liliac released an Official Music Video last week..using LIVE footage from their recent tour...it is the song they use to start off each show with....."Not Afraid"....Warning, Melodia's SCREAMS will damage ear drums....
> 
> Then imagine them doing an entire concert that way.....



I really like watching their videos on youtube, but the vast majority of them have horrible sound quality.....


----------



## moke

Ok, we all have table saws, bandsaws, router table and more, but do you guys have a shop cart?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

moke said:


> Ok, we all have table saws, bandsaws, router table and more, but do you guys have a shop cart?
> View attachment 3853793


yes i do BUT its not that nice just a regular one

here it is = (551) 55 Ford PickUp | LumberJocks Woodworking Forum


----------



## EricFai

If you have a 40 acre shop, that would be a nessisty.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> yes i do BUT its not that nice just a regular one
> 
> here it is = (551) 55 Ford PickUp | LumberJocks Woodworking Forum


GR8---That thing is awesome!! Very well done-----

Eric- my shop is 150 feet behind my house. It seems as if I never have enough arms to carry stuff up and back, plus I am old...there are occasional Code 2 situations (I know.... TMI) I keep it beind the shop so I have to walk 200 feet to get it, plus I ride a stationery bike 5 miles every weekday, so I get my exercise, plus I needed a new toy....


----------



## 987Ron

This is my shop cart, great to make those last minute trips to get something for the project. Make it to Lowe's and back before the glue dries.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Ok, we all have table saws, bandsaws, router table and more, but do you guys have a shop cart?
> View attachment 3853793


show off 😎


----------



## CommonJoe

moke said:


> Ok, we all have table saws, bandsaws, router table and more, but do you guys have a shop cart?


You have a router table? Some people just have it all.


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> show off 😎


my dad had six acres and the shop was about 1000 feet so it was very much needed.


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> my dad had six acres and the shop was about 1000 feet so it was very much needed.













pottz said:


> my dad had six acres and the shop was about 1000 feet so it was very much needed.


this was a test to see if we can now post vertical pic's.finally something i love 😎


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> Ok, we all have table saws, bandsaws, router table and more, but do you guys have a shop cart?
> View attachment 3853793


Unfortunately mine is being run in,



  






_(click on the picture above... *moke*, you know the drill)._


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> View attachment 3853804
> 
> 
> this was a test to see if we can now post vertical pic's.finally something i love 😎


Woo-Woo...


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Woo-Woo...
> View attachment 3853806


if you wern't so damn funny id block you.........dammit,cant do that anymore either ! i could ignore you but id still get emails ! oh hell with it 😆


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

.. deleted


----------



## CommonJoe

Uh, other left?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ... id block you.........dammit,cant do that anymore either ! i could ignore you but id still get emails ! oh hell with it 😆


I get the message... 








*exit stage left!
*


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I get the message... *exit stage left!
> View attachment 3853811
> *


get your ass back here man,i need my duck now more than ever 😪


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Uh, other left?


remember he's upside down from us so it's correct 😆


----------



## moke

987Ron said:


> This is my shop cart, great to make those last minute trips to get something for the project. Make it to Lowe's and back before the glue dries.
> View attachment 3853803


Wow way to shut me down Ron!! LOL -That is way to get there in style!!!!


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Unfortunately mine is being run in,
> 
> View attachment 3853805
> 
> 
> _(click on the picture above... *moke*, you know the drill)._


I had a treadmill, but as an exercise machine it held a lot of shirts and jackets......I do use my stationery bike tho....and the tv it is in front....
Hey Bandit when I ride I like to watch Liliac videos..... AC/DC was watching videos but got tired of them...
Oh Duckie, thanks for the puzzle....


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> remember he's upside down from us so it's correct 😆


You guys putting the squeeze on me????


----------



## Mosquito

pottz said:


> if you wern't so damn funny id block you.........dammit,cant do that anymore either ! i could ignore you but id still get emails ! oh hell with it 😆


Wait a second, someone on your ignore list still triggers emails? Do you get the email with the content they posted? That feels like a bug to me lol. 

Only accounts I had blocked before were those weekend spam accounts that would pop up and hit 40-50 threads over the weekend before an admin got in on Monday... Figured at least they couldn't post on my threads then lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> I had a treadmill, but as an exercise machine it held a lot of shirts and jackets..........


Not trying to be rude... but... you should get your pooch onto it.


----------



## pottz

Mosquito said:


> Wait a second, someone on your ignore list still triggers emails? Do you get the email with the content they posted? That feels like a bug to me lol.
> 
> Only accounts I had blocked before were those weekend spam accounts that would pop up and hit 40-50 threads over the weekend before an admin got in on Monday... Figured at least they couldn't post on my threads then lol


no i have no one on my ignore list !


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Not trying to be rude... but... you should get your pooch onto it.


Gracie is very sensitive----and she identifies as hairy, not heavy....


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Not trying to be rude... but... you should get your pooch onto it.


woooh buddy what are sayin ? the beagle is a slim trim fighting machine buddy.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> You guys putting the squeeze on me????
> 
> View attachment 3853814


easy duckie your always welcome on the patio my friend.weve talked about this before,remember ? so all the therapy ive helped pay hasn't worked ?


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> no i have no one on my ignore list !


Yep, I removed all of my ignores. It made it too hard to follow along on the threads and it doesn't stop anyone from posting on one of my threads, so why bother? 

I will respect those who I know had me blocked and not post on their threads out of courtesy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> Gracie is very sensitive----and she identifies as hairy, not heavy....


I must be a bloody _long haired_ *YETI*! I'd have said *Sasquatch,* but I can't spell it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

987Ron said:


> This is my shop cart, great to make those last minute trips to get something for the project. Make it to Lowe's and back before the glue dries.
> View attachment 3853803
> View attachment 3853803


there is no substitute 🤣


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I must be a bloody _long haired_ *YETI*! I'd have said *Sasquatch,* but I can't spell it.


speakin of yeti where has he been? i dont think he was too happy with the change ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> speakin of yeti where has he been? i dont think he was too happy with the change ?


And I thought it was fleas under my armpits.


----------



## corelz125

Putting your wordle thread tips to work there huh lbd


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

corelz125 said:


> Putting your wordle thread tips to work there huh lbd


Just goes to prove that *Wordle* is more action than just words. *Chucky* created a monster...
*yeti* 2 b revealed... might be a good substitute for the late *Anatidaephobia*.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> there is no substitute 🤣


The SWMBO saw the fat Dog thread.....she called you a horrible name and asked if I still had a goose shotgun...


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> And I thought it was fleas under my armpits.


it was !


----------



## DevinT

Woah! Now there’s the fast paced thread I know.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> The SWMBO saw the fat Dog thread.....she called you a horrible name and asked if I still had a goose shotgun...


tell your wife thank mike,my beagle is not fat !!!!😌


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> tell your wife thank mike,my beagle is not fat !!!!😌


I Didn't catch all her comment, but I caught her looking up flights to Melbourne.....and I think the fat comment was directed towards one of my Goldens....


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> Woah! Now there’s the fast paced thread I know.


yeah time to get the show on the road again dev. this is pottz patio not a retirement home !!!! im tired of all the complaining,this is what it is so lets get the party going again !!!!do i like the changes,oh hell no,but ill make em work ! hell ive already irritated a couple mods and been spanked !!!!😎


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I Didn't catch all her comment, but I caught her looking up flights to Melbourne.....and I think the fat comment was directed towards one of my Goldens....





moke said:


> I Didn't catch all her comment, but I caught her looking up flights to Melbourne.....and I think the fat comment was directed towards one of my Goldens....


oh hell no mike.time to double team a fat duck !!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> The SWMBO saw the fat Dog thread.....she called you a horrible name and asked if I still had a goose shotgun...


You *Yanks *have no imagination and so sensitive... I wasn't inferring she was heavy at all... 
I was just suggesting *Gracing* the treadmill for quick disposal of do-do's,







without the need for a plastic bag.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> You *Yanks *have no imagination and so sensitive... I wasn't inferring she was heavy at all...
> I was just suggesting *Gracing* the treadmill for quick disposal of do-do's,
> View attachment 3853836
> without the need for a plastic bag.


too late duckie.............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> You *Yanks *have no imagination and so sensitive... I wasn't inferring she was heavy at all...
> I was just suggesting *Gracing* the treadmill for quick disposal of do-do's,
> View attachment 3853836
> without the need for a plastic bag.


I hidden her travel pillow so I think you may be ok for now....lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> too late duckie.............


Sorry *pottzy*, but I don't have my PC pressed against my ear to create instantaneous responses.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> I hidden her travel pillow so I think you may be ok for now....lol


Tell the truth *moke*... it wasn't the *Gracie remark* but the _turn on_ from my sexy legs on the *zero-turn*...

_I'd share the story with *yazall*, but it seems it's an audience of anti-puzzlers._


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> too late duckie.............


well fired up mow is not like it used to be dw ! you know what im talkin about ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Captain- I was just thinking the same thing- we'll share more later...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## CommonJoe

The night crew is not forum friendly


----------



## RichT

CommonJoe said:


> The night crew is not forum friendly


I noticed that as well. 🙁


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

....but they are interesting...


----------



## CommonJoe

Desert_Woodworker said:


> ....but they are interesting...






'>


----------



## RichT

The Most Interesting Man in the World was also a regular character actor on shows like Gunsmoke.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> '>


Modesty keeps me *seated*,








or should it be *sedated*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good morning, all:

Hurricane Ian is looking right at us, however in time it may go north.

Marathon Club board meeting this morning.

I hope to get into the shop, assemble one or two Ipe end tables.

Moke I am jealous of your golf cart.


----------



## corelz125

It's not sounding to good for Tampa Bay Petey. Looks like they're gonna get hit direct.


----------



## Peteybadboy

corelz125 said:


> It's not sounding to good for Tampa Bay Petey. Looks like they're gonna get hit direct.


Yes looks very bad for them. I have a cousin living there.


----------



## EricFai

I have been watching that too, with the current track looks like we will have a major rain event next week sometime. Be safe Petey.


----------



## 987Ron

Lived in Brandon, Fl (Tampa area) for 30 plus years. Worst storm power out for a few hrs. Neighbor lost some roof shingles, roof was scheduled to be reshingled before the storm, 25 yr. old shingles. One tree a block away, bug Live Oak fell and a corner of a roof was damaged. Only damage I saw in 30 plus years. Always predicted but seldom happened. Mom called once from Oklahoma to see how we were doing in the big storm she saw on TV, I had to come in from the yard as I was cutting the grass. Normal day, bright sun light breeze, clear sky. We saw the same thing in reverse with Tornados in Ok. on the TV in FL. Loved the weather guy out in one Hurricane leaning into the wind, supposedly, and people walk by in a normal manner in the background. But be safe one never knows.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Yes looks very bad for them. I have a cousin living there.


i have friend there in a trailer 🥺


----------



## CommonJoe

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Modesty keeps me *seated*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or should it be *sedated*.


This would have been more believable if that were a wine glass in your hand.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Yes looks very bad for them. I have a cousin living there.


if it looks bad dont take a chance petey,get out and be safe man.


----------



## DevinT

The morning crew is here. And, I’m called away by baby.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cute family 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## DevinT

Adorable!


----------



## 987Ron

Found something in woodworking that rivals sanding as a no fun thing. Flattening the backs of new chisels. 2 new paring chisels, 1/2" and 3/4". Both close. One had a low spot at the corner of the blade, took a lot of strokes on the diamond plates. Started a week ago, a bit at a time, finished this am before breakfast. Yeah, sharpened and ready to use. 

Off for errands. dog food run, etc.


----------



## Peteybadboy

GR8HUNTER said:


> i have friend there in a trailer 🥺


Tony, thats a tough one. Hope they will be ok


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Found something in woodworking that rivals sanding as a no fun thing. Flattening the backs of new chisels. 2 new paring chisels, 1/2" and 3/4". Both close. One had a low spot at the corner of the blade, took a lot of strokes on the diamond plates. Started a week ago, a bit at a time, finished this am before breakfast. Yeah, sharpened and ready to use.
> 
> Off for errands. dog food run, etc.



Ron, I have lapped many blades. That is worse than sanding by far.


----------



## RichT

987Ron said:


> Found something in woodworking that rivals sanding as a no fun thing. Flattening the backs of new chisels.


The WorkSharp is a good solution for chisels. You can flatten the backs in minutes. I still use the Tormek and water stones for wider blades.


----------



## HokieKen

+1 for for the Worksharp. I bought CBN wheels for mine and flattening chisels takes about 90% less time than doing it by hand on diamonds.


----------



## CommonJoe

GR8HUNTER said:


> i have friend there in a trailer 🥺


I thought Rich lived in AZ?


----------



## 987Ron

I may have a better solution to flattening chisels, requires no purchases. Hopefully I now have all the chisels i will ever want or need. So no more flattening of the backs. Have a Tormek and water wheels for the sharpening. A touch up on the back is not to straining as is the initial flattening.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ipe end tables 2 complete out of 6.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Finished all 6 end tables.


----------



## CommonJoe

Peteybadboy said:


> Finished all 6 end tables.


Nice end tables Petey. 
Go get your pistol, there is a stalker looking through your back window.....


----------



## moke

Petey, those are really nice....very well done! As beautiful as your new house looks to be.


----------



## moke

Ok this is a rant.....We just got done putting in almost 8K worth of hard wood in the main floor last week. It replaced both carpeting and tile. I walk into the office yesterday, and there is the SWMBO ordering a thousand dollars worth of rugs from Overstock. I say WTH, we just took out carpet and now you want to put down three rugs? One of which is a runner for the Hallway? After I awoke, she had a tray of food for me to BBQ.....

Rant over!


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Ipe end tables 2 complete out of 6.





Peteybadboy said:


> Finished all 6 end tables.


lookin real nice petey 😎


----------



## 987Ron

My rant. Wife says the patio, gutters and walls on three sides need pressure washing, if I get the Karcher out she will do most of it. Got it out, got it running, fixed the leak, and guess who did all the pressure washing today, me. Did get a thank you and it looks good. Did I know the front walk and some stepping stones in the front flower bed need pressure washing, and the front gutter over the porch. Maybe I could do it while she goes grocery shopping, at least a trade off this time. I didn't thank any of it looked all that bad.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey the tables look great. Nice work.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Ok this is a rant.....We just got done putting in almost 8K worth of hard wood in the main floor last week. It replaced both carpeting and tile. I walk into the office yesterday, and there is the SWMBO ordering a thousand dollars worth of rugs from Overstock. I say WTH, we just took out carpet and now you want to put down three rugs? One of which is a runner for the Hallway? After I awoke, she had a tray of food for me to BBQ.....
> 
> Rant over!


ya gotta love it


----------



## EricFai

Petey, the tables look great, well done.

Tony, cute pups there.

Ron, I feel your pain when asked to get something out, then you have to finish the job.


----------



## corelz125

Tables look good Petey and under cover out of the sun they will last forever.


----------



## corelz125

I go through the same stuff Mike. The stuff they do makes no sense at all


----------



## corelz125

Flattening bad chisels or irons in a hurry i throw a 40 grit disc on the work sharp. Just have to not let them get to hot.


----------



## CommonJoe

My turn to rant:
Using this site is like living with your spouse for 10 years, then moving into your mother in laws house. Sure, you have most of the same stuff, albeit you have to find where your MIL keeps it, it's just weird and will never be the same. (No more running around the house naked.)

It's like going to your local bar at the end of the road and then it gets sold to a large company that fires the cook and changes the menu, then puts bouncers at the door. But hey, come on in, we still serve drinks.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> My turn to rant:
> Using this site is like living with your spouse for 10 years, then moving into your mother in laws house. Sure, you have most of the same stuff, albeit you have to find where your MIL keeps it, it's just weird and will never be the same. (No more running around the house naked.)
> 
> It's like going to your local bar at the end of the road and then it gets sold to a large company that fires the cook and changes the menu, then puts bouncers at the door. But hey, come on in, we still serve drinks.


yeah that kinda sums it up real well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Petey the tables look great. Nice work.



Thank you Ron


----------



## 987Ron

> CommonJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My turn to rant:
> Using this site is like living with your spouse for 10 years, then moving into your mother in laws house. Sure, you have most of the same stuff, albeit you have to find where your MIL keeps it, it's just weird and will never be the same. (No more running around the house naked.)
> 
> It's like going to your local bar at the end of the road and then it gets sold to a large company that fires the cook and changes the menu, then puts bouncers at the door. But hey, come on in, we still serve drinks.
Click to expand...


Agree totally. Its there but where and how can I get it to work. 

Grandson, writes Ai and Voice recognition software for a big tech company looked at it and said "Probably written by someone we fired"


----------



## Lazyman

moke said:


> Oh My Lord!!!! A duck with a badge!!! There goes the world!


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


>


just be glad he cant carry a gun 🤣


----------



## GR8HUNTER

corelz125 said:


> I go through the same stuff Mike. The stuff they do makes no sense at all


just kiss and hug them while you are together 😭😭😭


----------



## Mosquito

moke said:


> Ok this is a rant.....We just got done putting in almost 8K worth of hard wood in the main floor last week. It replaced both carpeting and tile. I walk into the office yesterday, and there is the SWMBO ordering a thousand dollars worth of rugs from Overstock. I say WTH, we just took out carpet and now you want to put down three rugs? One of which is a runner for the Hallway? After I awoke, she had a tray of food for me to BBQ.....
> 
> Rant over!


Along this thread, we just visited my in-laws this past weekend who just bought a lake house to enjoy in their retirement (and once they sell the farm). Only had it a week and a half, so not a lot of stuff there, rugs, furniture, etc. Upstairs is all linoleum and wood floors, vaulted ceilings. It was LOUD... very echoey, and my in-laws and almost 2 year old are not quiet people to begin with lol Same thing with my office, once I got rid of the carpet and put in laminate floors, ... had to get a rug to kill the echo, or it'd drive me crazy


----------



## HokieKen

When we bought our house, the entry way and front hall had parquet. So before we moved in, I ripped the parquet out and put down hardwood to match what was in the living room and dining rooms. Looked really nice. Now there are large rugs in the living room and dining room and a runner all the way down the hall.

The family room was really deep and had carpet. The wife liked the carpet in the family room but allowed me to remove it from the back part and create a breakfast nook type area. So I put down some gorgeous Walnut laminate that I absolutely love. And for a few years it remained uncovered. Then one day I was sent to pick up a rug that was roughly the same color as the carpet that had been there originally. When I rolled it out it was nearly the same size as the section of floor. So now there's a rug there that leaves about a 6" border on each side where I can look occasionally to see the flooring that I like so much.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> just be glad he cant carry a gun 🤣


That's not a roll of pennies in my pocket!... OOPS, Silver dollars!


----------



## Mosquito

HokieKen said:


> When we bought our house, the entry way and front hall had parquet. So before we moved in, I ripped the parquet out and put down hardwood to match what was in the living room and dining rooms. Looked really nice. Now there are large rugs in the living room and dining room and a runner all the way down the hall.
> 
> The family room was really deep and had carpet. The wife liked the carpet in the family room but allowed me to remove it from the back part and create a breakfast nook type area. So I put down some gorgeous Walnut laminate that I absolutely love. And for a few years it remained uncovered. Then one day I was sent to pick up a rug that was roughly the same color as the carpet that had been there originally. When I rolled it out it was nearly the same size as the section of floor. So now there's a rug there that leaves about a 6" border on each side where I can look occasionally to see the flooring that I like so much.


Sounds to me like you need a flooring upgrade in your shop


----------



## HokieKen

There's a floor in my shop? I forgot. Haven't seen it in years...


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> just kiss and hug them while you are together 😭😭😭



Good point GR8....thanks for reminding me.....


----------



## Mosquito

HokieKen said:


> There's a floor in my shop? I forgot. Haven't seen it in years...


haha valid point


----------



## DevinT

This is guy is so funny. He just discovered this






Guess he’s never used a brakeless drill that keeps spinning when you let go of the trigger (brakes on drills are fairly new in my opinion).

The feature he discovered stops a high speed brake from dropping the bit on the floor when you go from full speed to a dead stop in a fraction of a second. Drills with brakes would really suck without this feature, but guessing how the majority of people that use drills are not doing hard and fast carpentry, few would know.

I first learned about this feature decades ago (90’s?).


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if you have 25 mins to kill this was interesting to me maybe some others might like it also 

The History of Grizzly Industrial, Inc. - YouTube


----------



## DevinT

Today I learned what a window channel balance is … because it failed and dropped the window on my finger


----------



## DevinT

Apparently the channel balance I have is known as a block and tackle balance and after seeing how they are designed, I am horrified. I learned about a balance called the constant force balance and looks to be a modern solution


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> This is guy is so funny. He just discovered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he’s never used a brakeless drill that keeps spinning when you let go of the trigger (brakes on drills are fairly new in my opinion).
> 
> The feature he discovered stops a high speed brake from dropping the bit on the floor when you go from full speed to a dead stop in a fraction of a second. Drills with brakes would really suck without this feature, but guessing how the majority of people that use drills are not doing hard and fast carpentry, few would know.
> 
> I first learned about this feature decades ago (90’s?).


wow thank god i just skipped through it,that would have been time in my life id never get back !!!!!amazing these guys make money posting this crap !!!!!so do we need that feature,or even care ?


----------



## DevinT

pottz said:


> wow thank god i just skipped through it,that would have been time in my life id never get back !!!!!amazing these guys make money posting this crap !!!!!so do we need that feature,or even care ?


pretty sure he paid for all those drills with YouTube money. Color me a cinic


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, just saw the revised forecast of the Hurricane. Looks like you have a bit more to be concerned with. Staying, going or left. Sanibel Island would seem to not be the place to be. Hurricane probably wash up a lot of shells for the shell hunters. 
Hope you will be safe. Take care.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> wow thank god i just skipped through it,that would have been time in my life id never get back !!!!!amazing these guys make money posting this crap !!!!!so do we need that feature,or even care ?


Give him a break... all he was trying to do is pass on information to thousands that still have old drills and may not know it... not his fault when viewers are smart arses and know it all.


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> Petey, just saw the revised forecast of the Hurricane. Looks like you have a bit more to be concerned with. Staying, going or left. Sanibel Island would seem to not be the place to be. Hurricane probably wash up a lot of shells for the shell hunters.
> Hope you will be safe. Take care.


well i hope he isn't foolish and challenges mother nature,she will always win !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DevinT said:


> This is guy is so funny. He just discovered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he’s never used a brakeless drill that keeps spinning when you let go of the trigger (brakes on drills are fairly new in my opinion).
> 
> The feature he discovered stops a high speed brake from dropping the bit on the floor when you go from full speed to a dead stop in a fraction of a second. Drills with brakes would really suck without this feature, but guessing how the majority of people that use drills are not doing hard and fast carpentry, few would know.
> 
> I first learned about this feature decades ago (90’s?).


That is the first I ever heard of it. I never had drill bits come out. I am too strong for my own good. Broke my wrist trying to losen a large screw with a screwdriver


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> That is the first I ever heard of it. I never had drill bits come out. I am too strong for my own good. Broke my wrist trying to losen a large screw with a screwdriver


Whether it's good or bad, needed or not needed...








*that is NOT the question!* While I knew about it (no idea where I picked it up (probably on the back of a cask)... and I recently tried it on my 2 new Fe$tool drills... and if a drill didn't need it, it would be a Fe$tool... I try it on all my drills). *Topa* is a prime example of many experienced codgers that have never heard of it.

FAIW *Topa*, you can't say that again...


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Petey, just saw the revised forecast of the Hurricane. Looks like you have a bit more to be concerned with. Staying, going or left. Sanibel Island would seem to not be the place to be. Hurricane probably wash up a lot of shells for the shell hunters.
> Hope you will be safe. Take care.


Ron, Cat 4 now. Just off Ft Myers. House generator off and on.

You are right about shelling


----------



## 987Ron

Petey,, keep us informed as to your situation. Wifi will probably go. Keep safe. No golf today. You could set a record distance for a drive though. 3 wood up and let the wind take it.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, stay safe, I saw this morning it a high Cat 4, and slow moving.


----------



## pottz

i heard they say it could increase to a cat 5 by landfall !!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

PRAYERS for all in Florida 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey guys sorry I'm late to check in. I now have 10 couples (Inc us) staying w us. 4 over night and a rescue at 830 or so this am. Wind is 60mph ponds are high. We will see some flooding. I am on hight ground. Eye has not hit yet. It will be very close.

I have power and cable. Power goes on and off. I have a house generator.

Watching reruns of wordsmith shop

Thanks for the concern


----------



## northwoodsman

Praying for you and your friends Petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Still good here. Worst of it now. Having a bloody.


----------



## moke

Petey... Thinking about you down there and praying you stay safe. I recall Sanibel pre and post Hurricane Charlie. The trees that were gone were unbelievable.
Make sure you take in those beautiful IPE tables and have a toddy for a few days.....Maybe the Duck could send you some of his favorite vino.....you may enjoy a vino that caresses your palette, but the Duck like those that grab your throat! I use some he sent me for paint removal...


----------



## CommonJoe

Watching the news, looks like Fort Meyers is getting pounded pretty good. 
Prayers for you, family and friends Petey


----------



## pottz

kinda nervous,petey hasn't posted since this morning ? sure hope all is well.


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> kinda nervous,petey hasn't posted since this morning ? sure hope all is well.


Heard 80% without power. Lots of flooding of businesses down 1st street, don't know how that relates to where he is, might be a while before we hear from him?


----------



## northwoodsman

Even though Petey has power with his generator I'm guessing cell service is out because cell towers don't have power and internet is probably down. I'm sure all of those that are staying with him are grateful for his hospitality during this time. What a hero and a great guy!


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> Even though Petey has power with his generator I'm guessing cell service is out because cell towers don't have power and internet is probably down. I'm sure all of those that are staying with him are grateful for his hospitality during this time. What a hero and a great guy!


yeah thats true he was close to where the eye made landfall. i heard winds of 190 mph.well this will sure be a test to how well his home was built ? hopefully very well !!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Agree on the internet being the problem of communication. However, still hope all is fine. He said they were in a high area. Not sure what a high area is in S. Florida. No hills and dales for sure. 

On the opposite side of the danger is the caution that is maybe a little to careful. The Univ. here is closing as of noon tomorrow due to the weather. Now the prediction is mid twenties winds with gusts to mid thirties, rain 4 to 5 inches. These people never lived in Okla. City or West Texas, never would be open. 

On a sad note the *Catface Turpentine Festival in Portal Ga is postponed till Oct.* due to the weather. Pine trees are and were the source of turpentine. Big deal back when, not so much now. Never been to the festival, do not plan on it this year either.

Again, Petey thinking of you and all your guests.


----------



## corelz125

He was watching episodes of the woodsmith shop hes probably fast asleep. Every time I watched the show even if i like the project i would fall right to sleep.


----------



## corelz125

His house was just built last year so it should have all the latest hurricane proof hardware and technology. The gator from the pond in the back yard might be knocking on the back door though


----------



## corelz125

Devin those look like old windows.


----------



## DevinT

corelz125 said:


> Devin those look like old windows.


place was built in 2005; not sure if they used the latest windows then


----------



## bandit571

A picture for Devin to look over....








Almost time to turn the board over, and cut from the other direction...








Tablesaw cuts a wider kerf than the Rip saw does..


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> His house was just built last year so it should have all the latest hurricane proof hardware and technology. The gator from the pond in the back yard might be knocking on the back door though


yeah hopefully, he has a lot of big glass windows and doors in that house. i stick with our earthquakes thank you ! 😎


----------



## DevinT

bandit571 said:


> A picture for Devin to look over....
> View attachment 3854328
> 
> Almost time to turn the board over, and cut from the other direction...
> View attachment 3854329
> 
> Tablesaw cuts a wider kerf than the Rip saw does..


Hey, that looks like a new one, you ever posted pics of that saw before? I don’t recall seeing a thumb hole on the last saw you used for a resaw.

question: you use that thumb hole? Worth seeking out a saw with that feature?


----------



## DevinT

Thinking of the duck …


----------



## bandit571

Thumbhole...do I use it....sometimes..is it needed? Sometimes. Have had that saw a few years....been sharpened a couple times, too.


----------



## moke

My friends and wife go to Sanibel Island every year and our friend sometimes twice. This am on News nation they saif the causeway bridge to Sanibel has a huge crack in the roadway. That is the only way on and of the island. Petey once said he was not far from the bridge....praying everything is ok. Any winds pwerful enough to crack concrete bridges has to to raise havoc.


----------



## 987Ron

moke said:


> My friends and wife go to Sanibel Island every year and our friend sometimes twice. This am on News nation they saif the causeway bridge to Sanibel has a huge crack in the roadway. That is the only way on and of the island. Petey once said he was not far from the bridge....praying everything is ok. Any winds pwerful enough to crack concrete bridges has to to raise havoc.


Bet the shell hunters find a way out to the island. Been on Sanibel a few times, twice on our sailboat. Was and I hope still is a great place.


----------



## moke

987Ron said:


> Bet the shell hunters find a way out to the island. Been on Sanibel a few times, twice on our sailboat. Was and I hope still is a great place.


My wife and friends love it...I am bored to tears....our friends walk the beach every morning, lay by the pool for 8 hours a day, then go to dinner. Every day! I am bored to tears so haven't been there since 2010.

My wife has brought home enough shells to start a new ocean.....she likes it, so she can go all she wants....I'll be here in the shop.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> My wife and friends love it...I am bored to tears....our friends walk the beach every morning, lay by the pool for 8 hours a day, then go to dinner. Every day! I am bored to tears so haven't been there since 2010.
> 
> My wife has brought home enough shells to start a new ocean.....she likes it, so she can go all she wants....I'll be here in the shop.


i dont blame ya,laying by the pool all day doesn't excite me much.matter of fact i dont think ive ever done it ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

moke said:


> My wife and friends love it...I am bored to tears....our friends walk the beach every morning, lay by the pool for 8 hours a day, then go to dinner. Every day! I am bored to tears so haven't been there since 2010.
> 
> My wife has brought home enough shells to start a new ocean.....she likes it, so she can go all she wants....I'll be here in the shop.


I doubt I could lay by the pool for 8 hours a day


----------



## bandit571

That would depend upon what the "scenery" was like...


----------



## 987Ron

If you sit on the pool lounges it is boring but if you dove off Ft. Myers lots of good wrecks, Goliath Grouper, whale sharks. Dove it, not for beginners USS Mohawk, only 165 ft. deep. * ussmohawkreef.com * Keep you from being bored, but it is a bit of a boat ride out to the site and Mike I know how you are about boats. A few other shipwrecks not quite as deep 115 ft and less.. Deeper ones not affected by the hurricanes. Visibility is probably poor for a week or so. Been a while ago.


----------



## corelz125

A guy I know said Sanibel is the most boring place in the country.


----------



## CommonJoe

Dang it, who ate all the donuts?🍣🍣🍣🍩

Pool parties here, I could last 8 hours, just don't get in the water (just a little bit Pissy with 300 people)


----------



## moke

bandit571 said:


> That would depend upon what the "scenery" was like...


Old people Bandit....like my age!


----------



## moke

Does anybody know if Petey was close to Ft Myers Beach? They got it bad....concerned for him.


----------



## 987Ron

For "Scenery" pool side or other places. Pelicans are everywhere.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

corelz125 said:


> A guy I know said Sanibel is the most boring place in the country.


He's never been to downtown *Churchill*... and that's not even in *Yankeeland*.

I love to spend 8 hours by my spa... I even get in and do laps between casks (no they are not marker casks in the tub)... the tumbleturns are a bummer though if you lap in concentration and fall asleep.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Old people Bandit....like my age!


----------



## DevinT

What exactly is “Yankeeland”?


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> What exactly is “Yankeeland”?


duck sarcasm for the USA !


----------



## EricFai

Or if you live in the South, when you were raised in the North. I'm still considered a Yankee. But I did not move here to change things either, like some folks try to do. I'm here for the climate, cost of living and low taxes, planning on retiring soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody that’s not south of the Mason-Dixon and east of Mississippi is a yankee.


----------



## Lazyman

I was going to say north of the Red River or east of the Sabine.


----------



## RichT

I was born in GA, mom born and raised in MS and dad in AL. Pretty sure I'm a Southerner.


----------



## CommonJoe

I'm just a western ***********************************


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

HokieKen said:


> Anybody that’s not south of the Mason-Dixon and east of Mississippi is a yankee.


Deleted reply... as my knowledge of *Yankeeland* history was derived from,









and may not be chronologically correct. Somewhat a tad tainted by my fascination of the sawn off rifle... I had one,








[removed]

Time to....


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Sneaking back in...










Boys and Girls, I see the *Sanibel* issues on our TV... I'll stay the *Philistine *and won't say *"my prayers are with you*" as *the trump *(not *The Donald*) has never answered them before, but I will wish the best for the locals and friends to band together and help each other out.


----------



## EricFai

Has anyone heard from friends in Southern Florida?


----------



## corelz125

I heard from some family that was near Tampa they're ok. Probably going to be awhile before they get power back to everyone


----------



## EricFai

That is good to hear, I have a cousin that lives in Clearwater. 

That beast was destructive, amazing watching the news last night and seeing all of the damage it created, and where it left boats, and even an airplane. Yes, it will be a long road to recovery.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Safe. House full of refugees. Internet off most of the time. Lost my pool cage. Many houses flooded. House generator working. No running water. I have no news. Just heard about the bridge from u guys. Peace.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, great to hear from you and know all are safe. Know you have lots of problems to solve. water, food, etc. Could you make a still to make water drinkable? If it was possible would bring a big load of groceries for all and maybe a beer or two. Keep safe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

a few years ago, I bought two of the PUR (2 gallon) water filters at the Goodwill store for $5.00 each. The filters are available online at about $6.00 each and filters 40 gallons each. A modest investment for hard times. You can filter rain water (and boil it too if you want). Stores easily on a closet shelf when not needed. And much appreciated when it _IS_ needed.


----------



## DevinT

self elide


----------



## moke

987Ron said:


> Petey, great to hear from you and know all are safe. Know you have lots of problems to solve. water, food, etc. Could you make a still to make water drinkable? If it was possible would bring a big load of groceries for all and maybe a beer or two. Keep safe.


So glad to hear from you Petey.....take care, be safe, give us more details when u can....Ron, you are a good man, I don't know how far of a drive that is, but offering is a huge act if kindness in itself....other than the fact your a fan of boats....it is an honor to have you on here! LOL


----------



## EricFai

Good to hear from you Petey, stay safe there, you have more than enough to worry about there. Post as you can.


----------



## corelz125

Just get a few of those life straws and drink out of the lake behind the house


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Just get a few of those life straws and drink out of the lake behind the house


buddy theres gator poop in that water !


----------



## corelz125

Those straws filter everything out. It's like a Brita in your pocket


----------



## pottz

damn anyone awake tonight


----------



## splintergroup

corelz125 said:


> Those straws filter everything out. It's like a Brita in your pocket


From my back packing days I remember those ceramic filters, the cats meow with 1 micron capability, Expensive as hell, but "the best"

The straws are very similar at a very reasonable cost. Saw them on sale and picked up a bunch (glove boxes, kitchen, etc.)


----------



## northwoodsman

splintergroup said:


> From my back packing days I remember those ceramic filters, the cats meow with 1 micron capability, Expensive as hell, but "the best"
> 
> The straws are very similar at a very reasonable cost. Saw them on sale and picked up a bunch (glove boxes, kitchen, etc.)


The only downside is that they only filter out bacteria and not viruses. They are still better than nothing and work in most instances. I have a several as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

For *yazall* sports tragics, and the 1 or 2 that aren't....

The *NRL finals* will be on at 7:30 pm (GMT+10) tonight... set your alarms or just don't go to sleep.

Thought I'd mention it for the countless millions here at LJ that missed out on the *AFL grand final* last week.


----------



## corelz125

What's that rugby or cricket lbd?


----------



## BurlyBob

After my Dad retired from the USAF we lived in Dunedin Florida for a year. It's on the north side of the street from Clearwater, Fla. I've been back only a couple of times. I wonder how it survived Ian.


----------



## pottz

damn anyone awake tonight


corelz125 said:


> What's that rugby or cricket lbd?


sounds like something no one cares about !


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> After my Dad retired from the USAF we lived in Dunedin Florida for a year. It's on the north side of the street from Clearwater, Fla. I've been back only a couple of times. I wonder how it survived Ian.


i dont know bob from the pic's ive seen today i can only pray for those there !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

corelz125 said:


> What's that rugby or cricket lbd?


*PHILISTINE!*


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I've seen those same photos and it breaks my heart to see what folks have to look forward to there. I've spent some time in Florida and when times are good it's a wonderful place to live . Then there are times like this! I'll stick to my rural Eastern Oregon High desert. We don't get hurricanes or tornados. Just dry weather and the odd heavy snows.

Oh yeah, you folks griping about snow, send it to me. I want all I can get!


----------



## EricFai

I don't grip about the snow, that is why I moved south'


----------



## pottz

ill take a major earthquake every 20-30 years over hurricanes and tornadoes anyday !!!!!


----------



## RichT

CommonJoe said:


> I guess I'll forgo the gallery.


I know. I feel the same way, like why bother? Who's going to look anyway? It's like wetting your pants wearing a dark suit—it gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> .... I guess I'll forgo the gallery.


Know the feeling... I've a *swag of puzzles* people are chanting at the bit for, but can't get to posting them.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> I know. I feel the same way, like why bother? Who's going to look anyway? It's like wetting your pants wearing a dark suit—it gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.


thats why i only wear light colored clothing,i wanna make a statement !!!!!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Know the feeling... I've a *swag of puzzles* people are chanting at the bit for, but can't get to posting them.


right duckie im dying to see em buddy !!!!!!


----------



## sras

Okay I'm here. But I think I'm on my last glass of wine 🤣


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> thats why i only wear light colored clothing,i wanna make a statement !!!!!


As only you can, Lar. That's what I love about you.


----------



## corelz125

sras said:


> Okay I'm here. But I think I'm on my last glass of wine 🤣


Good to see you back Steve


----------



## sras

Thanks corelz


corelz125 said:


> Good to see you back Steve
> [/QUOT


Thanks corelz - I'm usually checking in but not that talkative.
potzz got me going tonight.
I think I have a better fire pit vibe going tonight 🙂


----------



## sras

sras said:


> Thanks corelz
> 
> Thanks corelz - I'm usually checking in but not that talkative.
> potzz got me going tonight.
> I think I have a better fire pit vibe going tonight 🙂


----------



## corelz125

That fire looks like it needs a few hot dogs over jt


----------



## sras

Thanks corelz,
pottz got me going tonight.
I'm claiming I have a better patio vibe going tonight


----------



## sras

The cell reception is pretty poor here.
We grilled steaks earlier.


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> Okay I'm here. But I think I'm on my last glass of wine 🤣


no problem steve,ive got plenty baby !!!! grab a chair and ill pour !!!!


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> The cell reception is pretty poor here.
> We grilled steaks earlier.


my man ! ill get you a nice glass of some good cab buddy. this is pottz patio no coors long necks here my friend 🤣


----------



## sras

We've had an excellent chardonnay, a decent red blend and a fair tempranillo. Save the worst for last 😂


----------



## sras

Not so much worst as least excellent...


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> We've had an excellent chardonnay, a decent red blend and a fair tempranillo. Save the worst for last 😂


i hear ya bud.you name it i probably got it buddy !!!!


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> i hear ya bud.you name it i probably got it buddy !!!!


We should compare wine inventory someday.


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> We should compare wine inventory someday.


why compare ,lets taste ? im big on pinots !


----------



## sras

Ooooh - BYOP - we do Cabs and Syrahs in Washington. The Zins are pretty good too


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> Ooooh - BYOP - we do Cabs and Syrahs in Washington. The Zins are pretty good too


love a good cab,or syrah,or zin......hell i like em all. my dad was a huge fan of silver oak cab.


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> love a good cab,or syrah,or zin......hell i like em all. my dad was a huge fan of silver oak cab.


I'm not surprised - now it's just a matter of opportunity.


----------



## sras

It would be fun to show off some Washington wines


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> It would be fun to show off some Washington wines


some great pinot for sure !


----------



## sras

pottz said:


> some great pinot for sure !


Actually there are almost no Pinot wines grown in Washington. Most of them come from the Willamette valley in Oregon. They make some fantastic pintos.
Washington wines are a bit heavier.


----------



## sras

Damn spell checker doesn't know a Pinot from a Pinto


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> Actually there are almost no Pinot wines grown in Washington. Most of them come from the Willamette valley in Oregon. They make some fantastic pintos.
> Washington wines are a bit heavier.


true,but they have some.but oregon shines for pinot.my fav winery in temecula bought a winery in oregon that make some great pinot ! im actually drinking some right now ! hawks view winery near portland oregon.


----------



## sras

Hawks is excellent!


----------



## pottz

sras said:


> Hawks is excellent!


oh youve tried it ? they seem very focused on what they produce,which is good !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sitting in my truck. No power. Made coffee wthe110 outlet in the truck. Got cell service some how. It's real bad here. My house is ok. Generator won't go back on.

We r ok.

Lots of friends houses got 4 feet of water.

Even my shop is dry.

Hope all is well w u all


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Peteybadboy said:


> ....
> Generator won't go back on.
> .....


You've gotta plug it into a power point.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, good to hear you are ok there. From the news cast, folks there are going to have a very long recovery.


----------



## 987Ron

Grreat to hear Petey, Keep up the spirits, each day will be better. Thoughts are with you. 

Easy morning, up late, Luzianne Coffee this am. 67 out and high of 76 later. Brought the box in I finished if time allows, will post it. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peteybadboy said:


> .
> 
> *We r ok.*


*Prayers for you...






*


----------



## CommonJoe

Thanks for the update Petey, Good to see you're making the best of it. Hang in there brother.


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Sitting in my truck. No power. Made coffee wthe110 outlet in the truck. Got cell service some how. It's real bad here. My house is ok. Generator won't go back on.
> 
> We r ok.
> 
> Lots of friends houses got 4 feet of water.
> 
> Even my shop is dry.
> 
> Hope all is well w u all


Glad to hear you are ok! Is it possible with the generator that the natural gas lines are all broken up? I heard they were deploying stand alone cell receivers....they sent a couple to Sanibel on a Military Amphibious craft....
Hell of a thing to come back from vacation for! Glad to hear your new house is in good shape! Be Safe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

and - what if the Hokey-Pokey _IS_ what it's all about ???


----------



## corelz125

If you listen to most of the old nursery rhymes and songs. The lyrics are pretty dark


----------



## pottz

got an echo on the patio ? 😁


----------



## John Smith_inFL

just hit the "Report" button and report your own post with what you want done to it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

no - I figured with all the closed duplicate posts, they would want them removed. But it's okay to leave them "as is".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

John Smith_inFL said:


> just hit the "Report" button and report your own post with what you want done to it.


"Report" used to be report spam  It wll probably take a while for members to earn the new terms and system.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

in the past - we only had the "Flag" feature and you couldn't attach a note or anything to it and Cricket would have to figure it out herself. With the "Report" you can write anything you want and it will be reviewed and in most cases, a reply will be sent back to you.
This is a standard feature across all of VS forums.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My foggy memory forgot "flag"


----------



## corelz125

Think it's easier just to edit it our self. By the time it gets reported and dealt with it will be 3 pages behind.


----------



## pottz

John Smith_inFL said:


> in the past - we only had the "Flag" feature and you couldn't attach a note or anything to it and Cricket would have to figure it out herself. With the "Report" you can write anything you want and it will be reviewed and in most cases, a reply will be sent back to you.
> This is a standard feature across all of VS forums.


i do like that ability.before it was very vague !


----------



## John Smith_inFL

or - just simply remove all the text and just write "delete" in it and eventually, one of the mods will take care of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

J Smith thanks for explaining the "report" button...


----------



## Cricket

As a gentle reminder, this thread (POTTZ PATIO) is not for feedback about the community.

Please use our *Feedback* thread for that.


----------



## northwoodsman

Peteybadboy said:


> Sitting in my truck. No power. Made coffee wthe110 outlet in the truck. Got cell service some how. It's real bad here. My house is ok. Generator won't go back on.


Hey Petey, Glad you are okay. Hang in there. During our Snowmagadon in 2021 here in North Texas I heated my 3000+ sq. ft. house using my F150. I had a 65,000 btu propane torpedo heater sitting on my front porch hooked up to a short extension cord in my truck blowing through the front door for about 10 minutes every few hours. The propane tank was outside and I had two high quality carbon monoxide detectors in the house. I could keep my house at 58° or above and it was 0° outside. Never thought I would ever use that feature in the truck but I'm glad I had it. I've used it many times since for various things.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

northwoodsman said:


> Hey Petey, Glad you are okay. Hang in there. During our Snowmagadon in 2021 here in North Texas I heated my 3000+ sq. ft. house using my F150. I had a 65,000 btu propane torpedo heater sitting on my front porch hooked up to a short extension cord in my truck blowing through the front door for about 10 minutes every few hours. The propane tank was outside and I had two high quality carbon monoxide detectors in the house. I could keep my house at 58° or above and it was 0° outside. Never thought I would ever use that feature in the truck but I'm glad I had it. I've used it many times since for various things.


Petey, I'm glad you are okay too.

Carbon monoxide reminds me of the first time I protected a large group of people’s safety was a superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site to save heat with about 35 workmen. I could not believe those men did not know better than to work there. His carbon monoxide would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within a couple of hours. He was obviously very upset about me not doing what I was told, "Get back to work and don't worry about it or I will call your boss and have you removed from the job." I told him he had better hurry. I was going to pick up my tools, leave the job, and call Labor & Industries to come search for any survivors. Their nearest office was 3 or 4 hours away on icy winter roads. I'm sure he would have made the national news with a tragedy like that. If the State did not close the business I am sure the families of the victims would have sued it out of existence.

Edit: By the time I picked up my tools he had his carpenters and labors re-installing the exhaust pipes.


----------



## northwoodsman

Topa, they say carbon monoxide is a silent killer but I can sense it pretty quickly. My eyes start to water, my nose burns, I get a taste in my mouth, and I get a headache immediately even at very low levels. This is when my detectors read around 10-12. I have two Kleins and I calibrate them in the winter when I use them but never at the same time, that way they check each other. One thing that is often overlooked about carbon monoxide poisoning is when people have their homes re-roofed after a storm. When you have multiple roofers on the job and when a couple are inexperienced they will sometimes remove the pipes from a furnace or water heater and roof right over it and forget to cut a whole and hook them back up. It will also cause fires. I have brother in law and a neighbor who are both firefighters and they tell me horror stories about this. I have buddy who owns a roofing company and it's their policy to NEVER remove the pipe, they must leave it in place and work around it. He also takes pictures of the entire roof before and after to show the homeowner that they are still in place and if they have access the supervisor on site must crawl up in the attic and inspect the connection.


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> Topa, they say carbon monoxide is a silent killer but I can sense it pretty quickly. My eyes start to water, my nose burns, I get a taste in my mouth, and I get a headache immediately even at very low levels. This is when my detectors read around 10-12. I have two Kleins and I calibrate them in the winter when I use them but never at the same time, that way they check each other. One thing that is often overlooked about carbon monoxide poisoning is when people have their homes re-roofed after a storm. When you have multiple roofers on the job and when a couple are inexperienced they will sometimes remove the pipes from a furnace or water heater and roof right over it and forget to cut a whole and hook them back up. It will also cause fires. I have brother in law and a neighbor who are both firefighters and they tell me horror stories about this. I have buddy who owns a roofing company and it's their policy to NEVER remove the pipe, they must leave it in place and work around it. He also takes pictures of the entire roof before and after to show the homeowner that they are still in place and if they have access the supervisor on site must crawl up in the attic and inspect the connection.


yeah thats not good.ive never seen roofers here ever remove any piping,they always roof around them. i think it's just not something they wanna deal with.


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz said:


> yeah thats not good.ive never seen roofers here ever remove any piping,they always roof around them. i think it's just not something they wanna deal with.


Pottz, what type of roofing do you mostly have in your area? Asphalt, tile, or ?


----------



## pottz

mostly asphalt,some tile where im at, but out in the inland empire,riverside, san bernardino they use mostly tile roofs due to heavy winds.


----------



## corelz125

My boiler and hot water heater vent into a chimney. Most houses in my area are like this. I think the only pipe on my roof is the plumbing vent pipe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

northwoodsman said:


> Topa, they say carbon monoxide is a silent killer but I can sense it pretty quickly. My eyes start to water, my nose burns, I get a taste in my mouth, and I get a headache immediately even at very low levels. This is when my detectors read around 10-12. I have two Kleins and I calibrate them in the winter when I use them but never at the same time, that way they check each other. One thing that is often overlooked about carbon monoxide poisoning is when people have their homes re-roofed after a storm. When you have multiple roofers on the job and when a couple are inexperienced they will sometimes remove the pipes from a furnace or water heater and roof right over it and forget to cut a whole and hook them back up. It will also cause fires. I have brother in law and a neighbor who are both firefighters and they tell me horror stories about this. I have buddy who owns a roofing company and it's their policy to NEVER remove the pipe, they must leave it in place and work around it. He also takes pictures of the entire roof before and after to show the homeowner that they are still in place and if they have access the supervisor on site must crawl up in the attic and inspect the connection.


Ironically the job was a new county hospital in Republic, WA. The population at that time was about 300. They would not have been able to save 35 workmen ;( That is the only time I have been exposed. I was working up in the penthouse where the HVAC equipment is located. I began to feel lightheaded and smell fumes. I went down to see what was happening. Our daughter was born about 2 months later. Life for the family would have been a lot different if I had been stupid enough to do as I was told. My supervisor told me not to worry about it too! I can’t believe nobody knew about Carbon monoxide.

I have no idea about the roofing disasters. I did mostly commercial and industrial. I was a volunteer fireman for 5 years. I live 2.5 miles from the station so if they had to wait for me to respond, the emergency was in trouble. I never heard about roofers ding that.


----------



## DevinT

(self delete — too much right now)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Generator back on around 6pm. Slept in the cool.

Still boil water, this are no power or cable.

House is down to two couples high of 5.

I have not seen any news or pictures of the area. I heard 75 dead?

HD has power as well as Publix. Gas still hard to get.

Looking forward to a hot shower.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, hang in there. You are a saint for opening up your house for those in need.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, Good things are slightly better, Hopefully improvements for all come quickly. As a unimportant item, do you know how your old house faired?

Up ealy, Coffee, and waiting for time to go to the Dentist. Not a big thing today, Permanent crown installation. 
Going to be sunny, 75 and calm. Nice day.


----------



## Cricket

IMPORTANT REMINDER

If you are found to be targeting specific members to leave disagreeable replies when they post, you will be removed from LumberJocks.

Yes, we notice this behavior. No, it will not be tolerated.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey, We know you are busy, keep checking in when time allows. We are all concerned about you and thinking about you.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Generator back on around 6pm. Slept in the cool.
> 
> Still boil water, this are no power or cable.
> 
> House is down to two couples high of 5.
> 
> I have not seen any news or pictures of the area. I heard 75 dead?
> 
> HD has power as well as Publix. Gas still hard to get.
> 
> Looking forward to a hot shower.


gonna be a long road back buddy.new this morning 103 dead still searching for more.lots of destruction.wish i could help you.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Peteybadboy said:


> I have not seen any news or pictures of the area. I heard 75 dead?


Petey - so glad that you survived the onslaut of the storm. You can stay informed with the news and recovery status on the internet. *Just google for the news.*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

for us old farts who jammed out LOL 🤣 🤣


----------



## CommonJoe

GR8HUNTER said:


> View attachment 3855124
> 
> 
> for us old farts who jammed out LOL 🤣 🤣


Had the cassette decks, and the 8 tracks but never saw one of those.


----------



## corelz125

Didn't think that was possible the way records would skip


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I would think that the record player is played when the car is stopped and the crowd gathers.
(or parked near a moonlit lake in the evening with your sweetie).


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Had the cassette decks, and the 8 tracks but never saw one of those.


my parents never had one of those,dad had an 8 track and i grew up with cassettes,then cd's.now people are going back to albums again.


----------



## splintergroup

corelz125 said:


> Didn't think that was possible the way records would skip


Can't remember the car, but some 60's model had a flip down turntable on the dash, played LPs 

Skipped the 8-tracks but found plenty tossed out on the sides of the roads. Went with the cassettes for the better sound capability and then spent a year with CDs before just going digital.


----------



## pottz

all my music now is from serious xm,amazon music or pandora.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am going to post here and over on swap i am seriously thinking on starting pen turning only thing is i am very confused i was looking at penn state there starter kit is 400.00 is that a good start or what am looking for GR8 ADVICE thanks so much for your help 😁


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> i am going to post here and over on swap i am seriously thinking on starting pen turning only thing is i am very confused i was looking at penn state there starter kit is 400.00 is that a good start or what am looking for GR8 ADVICE thanks so much for your help 😁


maybe maybe not.what do you have right now ?


----------



## moke

Gr8 is that the 499.00 with the little turncrafter lathe?


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Gr8 is that the 499.00 with the little turncrafter lathe?


the one i saw had no lathe just kits and tools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When my 4-track was stolen, it was no longer available. The insurance replaced it with an 8-track,


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i have nothing now except the lathe 🥺


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> i have nothing now except the lathe 🥺


im gonna stay with this on the swap,probably get more help and we keep it all in one place.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> i have nothing now except the lathe 🥺


Oh ok...I see it now. Seems a little everpriced to me. First of all the tools are High Speed Steel. How are you going to sharpen them? Yopu will need a tormek or a some clone or a slow speed grinder and a sharpening jig. To start off with I would look for some sort of carbide insert tool set. If you lie I can do some more research on sets. The sand paper while handy in the dispenser is just strips of 150, 220,300, 400 and 600. The assemply tool can be done in a wood lined vise and the kits are cheap enough, and sometimes the odd ones in the kits. In my mind we can put together a set for less. But this is convenient and would certainly do the job, as long as you have a sharpening plan for the tools.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well i have them tools i made thats what i was planning on using carbide set i made 😁


----------



## moke

If you really like the set idea, the 106.00 set makes much more sense......you can always buy the slim line kits on sale---and blanks you can make yourself easily. Like I said the assembly tool os ok, but I made hudreds maybe a thousand pens without having one. I just used a 6" wood vise, and did for 12or 13 years....I just got one a couple years ago. I think you may get bored with all the slimines and want to try something else too....I still don't like the chisels either.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> well i have them tools i made thats what i was planning on using carbide set i made 😁


Then you are in business!....start watching some youtubes!!!


----------



## moke

You can PM me or email [email protected] if you need more help.....you may also want to join International Penmakers Assoc site....its similar to this one in design....

and no Im not afraid to put my email out there....every damn retailers in the world has it now!!!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> You can PM me or email [email protected] if you need more help.....you may also want to join International Penmakers Assoc site....its similar to this one in design....
> 
> and no Im not afraid to put my email out there....every damn retailers in the world has it now!!!


yes i was gonna suggest that,i learned a lot from that forum.never did join though.lots of arguments and fights back when i was on it.some incredible pen makers though.


----------



## 987Ron

I used the drill press as an assembly tool. Had a 1 1//2" square by 3 inch long piece of plastic, but a rod in one end. Chucked the rod in the drill press and used the down thrust to assemble, the drill press was not turned on, no spin. Block of hard wood with some grooves to hold the pieces. Cheap but worked. 
Could use a hard wood for the press etc.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the more you guys talk the more confused i get i might be just to old and dumb to start new projects LMAO 🤪🤪


----------



## northwoodsman

GR8HUNTER - Let me take a look at what I have as far as the misc. items like barrel trimmers, bits, bushings, mandrels, assembly tools, and etc. I'm planning on keeping a very basic set in case of a miracle. I sent a care package out to fella last year and he disappeared off the planet but I was sort of expecting that. I think I have some nice things that I can put together for you. I'll try to get out in the shop tomorrow to take a look.


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> the more you guys talk the more confused i get i might be just to old and dumb to start new projects LMAO 🤪🤪


it's easy my friend.watch some you tube videos and you'll get a feel for it.we'll all help you get it started.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> ......you can always buy the slim line kits on sale.....


Not a BLOODY slimline!... and their BLOODY distorted shapes!
Why do people turn a skinny kit into convoluted shapes that none but a biggest handed Goliath can hold?



moke said:


> .....you may also want to join International Penmakers Assoc site....*its similar to this one in design*....


That's why I couldn't get into it....


----------



## GR8HUNTER

northwoodsman said:


> GR8HUNTER - Let me take a look at what I have as far as the misc. items like barrel trimmers, bits, bushings, mandrels, assembly tools, and etc. I'm planning on keeping a very basic set in case of a miracle. I sent a care package out to fella last year and he disappeared off the planet but I was sort of expecting that. I think I have some nice things that I can put together for you. I'll try to get out in the shop tomorrow to take a look.


thanks Kenny just said he might have a mandrel for me 😁


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Not a BLOODY slimline!... and their BLOODY distorted shapes!
> Why do people turn a skinny kit into convoluted shapes that none but a biggest handed Goliath can hold?
> 
> 
> That's why I couldn't get into it....


what about a roadster pen i watched a guy turn one on youtube looked nice 🤪


----------



## EricFai

GR8HUNTER said:


> View attachment 3855124
> 
> 
> for us old farts who jammed out LOL 🤣 🤣




Cool looking player there Tony, Never saw one, but I would think it would skip driving down the road. Must have been used while parking.


----------



## EricFai

Tony, if you are comfortable on the lathe work, the pens will be no problem for you. I have done a few, and just started out with the basic set.


----------



## CommonJoe

Doggie Door anyone? Got to keep the good clients happy..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

GR8HUNTER said:


> what about a roadster pen i watched a guy turn one on youtube looked nice 🤪


Any pen (well most) are cool... it's those BLOODY *slimlines* turned out of all logical proportions that get me... a $2 kit with $30 timber blanks and probably $60 worth of labour and consumables... _sure makes sense to me_.

I don't have to like them... I'd much rather see a *cigar* as a starter. But that's just my take on them...

Don't get me wrong, I've a ********************load of slimline kits in my reserves, but I prefer to have simple *pen and pencil* sets (for slimlines),









for sale/prezzies. I also used to make these type of sets for a friend to give to clients out of the same timber as furniture he made for them. Simple, but made a statement and received with grattitude... mega goodwill.

I prefer straight lines for most of my pens,









and reserve slight curves for cigars (for blokes)








and sierras (for blokettes)









If you want to get serious, *Woodpecker$* have a great *mandrel* and *pen mill* (I did do a review on both a while back), but I will only mention and not link them here as they are *Woodpecker$*, which are not exactly cheap and not for the budget conscious.
You can start cheap, but if you get serious, better future upgrades makes the initial cheap outlays a waste.

Years ago when I was young(errr) and innocent, I put together an article I called *Chrysallis of a pen* which I posted here at LJ. It has a link that presents a PDF of steps in making a pen... warts and all.

FAIW, I've found that *"White collars"*, might not have the foggiest of how to use them, but love the status of a high end fountain pens,








They have provided me with better service, grafts and unexpected benefits after gifting (as have many of my high-end puzzles). Found them to be a "cheap bribe".

Gun enthusiasts love the bullet pens,








and there's heaps of them... while the techo nerds flip over the circuit boards,









then there are the *yadda, yadda....................................................

(Phew...that's satisfied my penchant for posting a new project on this new un-gainly format.)*


----------



## splintergroup

moke said:


> You can PM me or email [email protected] if you need more help.....you may also want to join International Penmakers Assoc site....its similar to this one in design....
> 
> and no Im not afraid to put my email out there....every damn retailers in the world has it now!!!


Addresses like this always makes me wonder who took mhaeder819 ??


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Addresses like this always makes me wonder who took mhaeder819 ??


big mistake,wait till he starts getting my sales offers he cant refuse !!!!!!!anybody remember mr haney from green acres ? 🤣


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

splintergroup said:


> Addresses like this always makes me wonder who took mhaeder819 ??


The one who couldn't get* 818*...


----------



## EricFai

The man of many hats.


----------



## pottz

now i agree with the duck on the woodpeckers mandrel and barrel trimmers,top notch quality and,yes, price.but if you get really serious about the best tool that will give the best results,then go for it.as far as barrel trimmers ive tried em all and none come close to woodpeckers results.ive got the full set.tony you might wanna wait on these for a while-lol.


----------



## CommonJoe

Next up are some melamine garage cabinets. 
Will be using textured melamine with 2mm textured edge banding to match. The counter top will be matching laminate. (Basic Storage Cabinetry) The base will have some pull out trays inside.









Here is a pic of the melamine I will be using.


----------



## EricFai

Nice design for a garage, and that does not even look like melamine.


----------



## CommonJoe

EricFai said:


> Nice design for a garage, and that does not even look like melamine.


Thanks Eric, that melamine almost looks like real wood, (at a glance). 
The client wanted to use the basic, smooth black, but I talked her out of it when I explained how easily it scratches and shows dust. 
Then I showed her the textured melamine samples and she was sold. The textured surface doesn't scratch as easily as normal smooth melamine, 
although it is a bit more pricey. (Around 70 bucks a sheet)


----------



## EricFai

Thats the rate of the cheaper 3/4" Plywood. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## moke

splintergroup said:


> Addresses like this always makes me wonder who took mhaeder819 ??


820 was my badge number....


----------



## moke

Slimlines IMHO....are the toughest to turn anyway.....the walls are so thin.....


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Thanks Eric, that melamine almost looks like real wood, (at a glance).
> The client wanted to use the basic, smooth black, but I talked her out of it when I explained how easily it scratches and shows dust.
> Then I showed her the textured melamine samples and she was sold. The textured surface doesn't scratch as easily as normal smooth melamine,
> although it is a bit more pricey. (Around 70 bucks a sheet)


ive never seen that type of melamine before.gonna be some real nice cabinets joe.


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> ive never seen that type of melamine before.gonna be some real nice cabinets joe.


Just for reference, It's made by StevensWood
If you're going to use melamine, you might as well use one that looks like wood,
instead of the common boring black, white, almond or grey...
Although white for interiors is a given.


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> what about a roadster pen i watched a guy turn one on youtube looked nice 🤪


Gr8-I might try some Patrizio's from Penn State....a little bit more than slims, but first your will have something when you are done and they are thick walled and made well....


----------



## northwoodsman

CommonJoe said:


> Just for reference, It's made by StevensWood
> If you're going to use melamine, you might as well use one that looks like wood,
> instead of the common boring black, white, almond or grey...
> Although white for interiors is a given.


That's some nice stuff. My wife just retired from teaching and the last two schools she was in were remodeled over the summers, I'm pretty sure that's what the contractor used for all of the cabinetry. Each room was just a tad different in size and layout because of support columns, pre-existing plumbing, technology placement, exterior windows, existing concrete/brick walls, requirements for safety and security, etc. so the cabinetry had to be done on site because of such a tight timeline (8 weeks to completely gut and refit) and things were changing every day as they ran into issues. There wasn't time to go back to the drawing board or talk to the architect, the lead supervisor on site made the call and they rolled with it. I'm sure they had stacks and stacks of this material and dozens of rolls of edge banding. When it got down to the wire you would walk into a class room and all the cabinets wood be sitting in the middle of the room along with a bunch of doors. The next day the cabinets would be in place and the doors would have hinges on them and be hung. Then the day before classes started there would be a couple guys running from room to room drilling holes and installing handles and catches. Neat stuff.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Just for reference, It's made by StevensWood
> If you're going to use melamine, you might as well use one that looks like wood,
> instead of the common boring black, white, almond or grey...
> Although white for interiors is a given.


do they make it double sided,wood tone on one side white on the other ?


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> do they make it double sided,wood tone on one side white on the other ?


They surely do, but my supplier doesn't stock it that way and I'm sure there would have to be a minimum order to bring it in. Just have plan around it. I like to build the cabinets and then put end panels on that come out flush with the front of the doors. Cheap way of making doors look inset.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up, aisle #1..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

I have some newer windows that are getting stiff to raise and lower....I want to lube them before winter...what is the best...
Dry Lube...silicone...a film of three in one? 
What advice have you got for me


----------



## corelz125

moke said:


> I have some newer windows that are getting stiff to raise and lower....I want to lube them before winter...what is the best...
> Dry Lube...silicone...a film of three in one?
> What advice have you got for me


I have the opposite old windows that fall down. What ever grease they used in those still works.There's a spot to get grease or you have to spray it in Mike? I put white lithium grease on a lot of things.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I have some newer windows that are getting stiff to raise and lower....I want to lube them before winter...what is the best...
> Dry Lube...silicone...a film of three in one?
> What advice have you got for me


for something like that id use a dry silcone lubricant.otherwise anything oily or greasy is just gonna accumulate dirt making it even worse.


----------



## northwoodsman

Does the manufacturer have any recommendations? What is the frame made out of? Wood, aluminum, vinyl, fiberglass, other? I'd go with graphite or dry silicone?


----------



## moke

No recommendations that I can see.....I used dry lube by PB Blaster last time...was ok, but didn't seem to last....frame is plastic
Going out for supper with my brother and SIL...we are going to Vegas on Monday....they want to plan. May not be back to the keyboard tonite....I'm also inviting my old friend Mr Jamison and his friend 7up....


----------



## CommonJoe

moke said:


> No recommendations that I can see.....I used dry lube by PB Blaster last time...was ok, but didn't seem to last....frame is plastic
> Going out for supper with my brother and SIL...we are going to Vegas on Monday....they want to plan. May not be back to the keyboard tonite....I'm also inviting my old friend Mr Jamison and his friend 7up....


Might try some paste wax? works on my laminate table saw fence and laminate side table. 
How long are you going to be in Vegas? We're going to Newport to stay at a time share with my contractor friend and his wife Sat. and Sunday. Then we may be going to La Jolla for a couple of days to stay at another friends that has a really nice house on the beach.


----------



## moke

CommonJoe said:


> Might try some paste wax? works on my laminate table saw fence and laminate side table.
> How long are you going to be in Vegas? We're going to Newport to stay at a time share with my contractor friend and his wife Sat. and Sunday. Then we may be going to La Jolla for a couple of days to stay at another friends that has a really nice house on the beach.


That sounds great....I hope you have a great time. We are going on Oct 10 and returning on the 14th...(next week)..they call it 5 days but the flight leaves at 615 am on friday...so I guess they consider the ride to the airport at zero dark thirty a day......My Birthday is the 12th so my brother is taking us for one of those tomahawk steaks. He is much older than me.....4 months ( he was adopted) so he worries about stuff so he has already made the reservations. This is his second time and my 49th...but he has done a lot of research and told me last night he knows more about it than me...

I can try paste wax....we got rid of our furniture up here for floor installation. So I got nothin to move!!!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> That sounds great....I hope you have a great time. We are going on Oct 10 and returning on the 14th...(next week)..they call it 5 days but the flight leaves at 615 am on friday...so I guess they consider the ride to the airport at zero dark thirty a day......My Birthday is the 12th so my brother is taking us for one of those tomahawk steaks. He is much older than me.....4 months ( he was adopted) so he worries about stuff so he has already made the reservations. This is his second time and my 49th...but he has done a lot of research and told me last night he knows more about it than me...
> 
> I can try paste wax....we got rid of our furniture up here for floor installation. So I got nothin to move!!!


it's nice to have a smarter older brother huh ? ive got a (4 years) much smarter younger brother who knows a lot more than me about everything !!!! maybe thats why he's 2 times divorced no job living in a motel ?  🤣 😎


----------



## CommonJoe

moke said:


> That sounds great....I hope you have a great time. We are going on Oct 10 and returning on the 14th...(next week)..they call it 5 days but the flight leaves at 615 am on friday...so I guess they consider the ride to the airport at zero dark thirty a day......My Birthday is the 12th so my brother is taking us for one of those tomahawk steaks. He is much older than me.....4 months ( he was adopted) so he worries about stuff so he has already made the reservations. This is his second time and my 49th...but he has done a lot of research and told me last night he knows more about it than me...
> 
> I can try paste wax....we got rid of our furniture up here for floor installation. So I got nothin to move!!!


That's going to be a great (expensive) dinner. Where are you having it. I know the Hard Rock has a good one. 
Probably most of the steakhouses do.
Early Happy Birthday🎁


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> it's nice to have a smarter older brother huh ? ive got a (4 years) much smarter younger brother who knows a lot more than me about everything !!!! maybe thats why he's 2 times divorced no job living in a motel ?  🤣 😎


My 2 year older brother is worthless. Hands down worst than anybody you know, but has the biggest heart of anybody I know.


----------



## moke

CommonJoe said:


> That's going to be a great (expensive) dinner. Where are you having it. I know the Hard Rock has a good one.
> Probably most of the steakhouses do.
> Early Happy Birthday🎁


Some steak place in the Planet Hollywood....Chop House maybe? Thanks for the birthday wish....

Pottzy, the worst part about him being as smart as he is....heh heh...is his wife knows more.....she even gives medical advice...


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz said:


> it's nice to have a smarter older brother huh ? ive got a (4 years) much smarter younger brother who knows a lot more than me about everything !!!! maybe thats why he's 2 times divorced no job living in a motel ?  🤣 😎


Living in a motel is not a bad gig as long as long it's the Ritz Carlton or the Four Seasons and not the Bates Motel.


----------



## CommonJoe

moke said:


> Some steak place in the Planet Hollywood....Chop House maybe? Thanks for the birthday wish....
> 
> Pottzy, the worst part about him being as smart as he is....heh heh...is his wife knows more.....she even gives medical advice...


I'm a doctor when I'm at home👨‍⚕️


----------



## moke

CommonJoe said:


> I'm a doctor when I'm at home👨‍⚕️


I have a lot of people that think they are geniuses in my life. My Brother and SIL can not hold a candle to my BIL ( wifes brother) It is just constant and he truly has no idea of what he is talking about most of the time. Like your borhte LeeRoy he has a huge heart, but is difficult to be around. I have banned him from my shop, as he is always on me to put the overarm guard back on my saw stop....relentless.


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> Living in a motel is not a bad gig as long as long it's the Ritz Carlton or the Four Seasons and not the Bates Motel.


closer to bates than ritz


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I have a lot of people that think they are geniuses in my life. My Brother and SIL can not hold a candle to my BIL ( wifes brother) It is just constant and he truly has no idea of what he is talking about most of the time. Like your borhte LeeRoy he has a huge heart, but is difficult to be around. I have banned him from my shop, as he is always on me to put the overarm guard back on my saw stop....relentless.


apparently he doesn't understand the saw or you very well 😎


----------



## CommonJoe

Got to score the bottom if you don't want any chippies. Even with a Tenyru Melamine blade I still score.










For the long panels, I can crosscut 24" (can actually clear 26") Makes for trimming a 97" panel down to 85" a breeze.
I have 6 more 24" panels to trim down to 96" No need for a sled, or trying to back cut an inch off.


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> closer to bates than ritz


Still beter than living in a van, down by the river...


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Got to score the bottom if you don't want any chippies. Even with a Tenyru Melamine blade I still score.
> View attachment 3855402
> 
> 
> 
> For the long panels, I can crosscut 24" (can actually clear 26") Makes for trimming a 97" panel down to 85" a breeze.
> I have 6 more 24" panels to trim down to 96" No need for a sled, or trying to back cut an inch off.
> View attachment 3855403


thats why i love a RAS,even though there so damn "dangerous" 😲 i wish mine had that much travel though.


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Still beter than living in a van, down by the river...


if he doesn't get a job soon he's gonna be ! been in motels since end of last year when wife #2 booted his fat ass out 😮


----------



## corelz125

Once upon a time, there lived a man who had a terrible passion for baked beans.

He loved them, but they always had an embarrassing and somewhat lively reaction on him.

One day he met a girl and fell in love.

When it became apparent that they would marry, he thought to himself, she’ll never go through with the marriage with me carrying on like this, so he made the supreme sacrifice and gave up beans.

Shortly after that, they were married.

A few months later, on his birthday and on the way home from work, his car broke down.

Since they lived in the country, he called his wife and told her that he would be late because he had to walk home.

On his way home, he passed a small cafe and the wonderful aroma of baked beans overwhelmed him.

Since he still had several miles to walk He figured he could walk off any ill effects before he got home.

It was, after all, his birthday.

So he went in and ordered, and before leaving had 3 extra-large helpings of baked beans.

All the way home he putt-putted. By the time he arrived home, he felt reasonably safe. His wife met him at the door and seemed somewhat excited.

She exclaimed, “Darling, I have the most wonderful surprise for you for dinner tonight!”

She put a blindfold on him, and led him to his chair at the head of the table and made him promise not to peak.

At this point, he was beginning to feel another one coming on. Just as his wife was about to remove the blindfold, the telephone rang.

She again made him promise not to peek until she returned, and away she went to answer the phone.

While she was gone, he seized the opportunity.

He shifted his weight to one leg and let go. It was not only loud but ripe as a rotten egg.

He had a hard time breathing, so he felt for his napkin and fanned the air about him. He had just started to feel better when another urge came on. He raised his leg and RRIIPPP !!!

It sounded like a diesel engine revving and smelled worse.

To keep from gagging, he tried fanning his arms a while, hoping the smell would dissipate.

He got another urge.

This was a real blue ribbon winner, the windows shook, the dishes on the table rattled and a minute later the flowers on the table were dead.

With his blindfold still on, when he heard the phone farewells he neatly laid his napkin on his lap and folded his hands on top of it.

Smiling contentedly, he was the picture of innocence when his wife walked in.

Apologizing for taking so long, she asked if he had peeked at the dinner table.

After assuring her he had not peeked, she removed the blindfold and yelled,

“SURPRISE!!!”

To his shock and horror, there were twelve dinner guests seated around the table for his surprise birthday party


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> thats why i love a RAS,even though there so damn "dangerous" 😲 i wish mine had that much travel though.


i can remember going to lumber yard with grandpa and they had a huge radial arm saw that could cut 48 inch ply maybe special made i never seen another


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> Got to score the bottom if you don't want any chippies. Even with a Tenyru Melamine blade I still score.
> View attachment 3855402
> 
> 
> 
> For the long panels, I can crosscut 24" (can actually clear 26") Makes for trimming a 97" panel down to 85" a breeze.
> I have 6 more 24" panels to trim down to 96" No need for a sled, or trying to back cut an inch off.
> View attachment 3855403


DUH!.... *Tracksaw*!


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> View attachment 669024
> 
> 
> View attachment 669081
> 
> 
> View attachment 669138
> 
> 
> View attachment 669190
> 
> 
> well id like to welcome you to my patio for some after the shop chill time.all our welcome to join in the conversation.the topic here is whatever you wanna talk about.i just ask you follow the forum rules,no religion or politics please.for those of you that are new to our chat group this is the fifth version that started with my corona crazy,corelz the show,gunnys garage and last mokes workshop.hopefully we can keep this one going for a long while.so feel free to grab a cold one from my shop fridge and join me.just dont sit in the beagles chair-lol. so lets have some fun.





LittleBlackDuck said:


> DUH!.... *Tracksaw*!


sorry ducks but thats not the issue joe is describbing. he says even with the right blade to get perfection,he still scores first. joe if im wrong please correct me !


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> sorry ducks but thats not the issue joe is describbing. he says even with the right blade to get perfection,he still scores first. joe if im wrong please correct me !


Sorry pottz, don't know what he's implying. wasn't going to entertain it. dam duck talk..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> sorry ducks but thats not the issue joe is describbing. he says even with the right blade to get perfection,he still scores first. joe if im wrong please correct me !


I haven't changed my spots... I'm as stupid as ever... I was refering to a Tracksaw is better than living in a van... maybe I quoted the wrong date.
I thought I was at the *Shed* where I don't get bullied!

My first score was about 60 years ago... and it wasn't a _*blad*_*e* I used!


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Sorry pottz, don't know what he's implying. wasn't going to entertain it. dam duck talk..


LOL yeah not sure why he thinks a track saw will eliminate that issue ? maybe he will elaborate !


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I haven't changed my spots... I;m as stupid as ever... I was refering to a Tracksaw is better than living in a van... maybe I quoted the wrong date.


maybe the wrong thread ?


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I haven't changed my spots... I'm as stupid as ever... I was refering to a Tracksaw is better than living in a van... maybe I quoted the wrong date.
> I thought I was at the *Shed* where I don't get bullied!
> 
> My first score was about 60 years ago... and it wasn't a _*blad*_*e* I used!


woahhhh duckie,i guess i didn't catch your comment about getting bullied ! you of all people know better than to say that ! lets go "conversation" ok !


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> LOL yeah not sure why he thinks a track saw will eliminate that issue ? maybe he will elaborate !


I can elaborate. He's right. First of all, I can make square cuts across a sheet of plywood with my track saw. Not something you can do with most RAS. Between having splinter guards on the inside and outside of the cut, and a negative rake blade, my cuts on melamine are clean without any scoring cuts.


----------



## BurlyBob

CommonJoe, that's the same way I cut Melamine and plexiglass.


----------



## CommonJoe

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I thought I was at the *Shed* where I don't get bullied!





RichT said:


> I can elaborate. He's right. First of all, I can make square cuts across a sheet of plywood with my track saw. Not something you can do with most RAS. Between having splinter guards on the inside and outside of the cut, and a negative rake blade, my cuts on melamine are clean without any scoring cuts.


So would a sliding table saw with a scoring blade or a cnc machine. And even most of the time with my sharp melamine blade. I wasn't asking for other recommendations and if someone has another way of doing something that is different they can post their own thread about it. I was sharing how I was doing my work, wasn't asking for a "Duh" comment that had nothing to do with my post.
Not everybody has a track saw.


----------



## RichT

CommonJoe said:


> Not everybody has a track saw.


I didn't mean for this to escalate. I thought the bully thing was tongue-in-cheek.

Anyway, I do get super clean cuts with my track saw system. Just saying.

C'mon Joe. Drink the Kool Aid. You need a track saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Looks like my previous comment has been moderated... The *DUH* (and following commnets) was to lighten the mood and make a joke... I appreciate that not like *C125*'s, all of *my jokes are funny... I won't call them a lead balloon for fear of upsetting anglers and clowns...* but I also appreciate a small section of my audience might still have a funny bone.... and *pottzy* was wondering why I stopped posting.


----------



## HokieKen

Be careful fishing for clowns LBD. Last time I wet a line in those waters, my nose swole up and turned red and it burned when my flower squirted.


----------



## HokieKen

corelz125 said:


> Once upon a time, there lived a man who had a terrible passion for baked beans.
> 
> He loved them, but they always had an embarrassing and somewhat lively reaction on him.
> 
> One day he met a girl and fell in love.
> 
> When it became apparent that they would marry, he thought to himself, she’ll never go through with the marriage with me carrying on like this, so he made the supreme sacrifice and gave up beans.
> 
> Shortly after that, they were married.
> 
> A few months later, on his birthday and on the way home from work, his car broke down.
> 
> Since they lived in the country, he called his wife and told her that he would be late because he had to walk home.
> 
> On his way home, he passed a small cafe and the wonderful aroma of baked beans overwhelmed him.
> 
> Since he still had several miles to walk He figured he could walk off any ill effects before he got home.
> 
> It was, after all, his birthday.
> 
> So he went in and ordered, and before leaving had 3 extra-large helpings of baked beans.
> 
> All the way home he putt-putted. By the time he arrived home, he felt reasonably safe. His wife met him at the door and seemed somewhat excited.
> 
> She exclaimed, “Darling, I have the most wonderful surprise for you for dinner tonight!”
> 
> She put a blindfold on him, and led him to his chair at the head of the table and made him promise not to peak.
> 
> At this point, he was beginning to feel another one coming on. Just as his wife was about to remove the blindfold, the telephone rang.
> 
> She again made him promise not to peek until she returned, and away she went to answer the phone.
> 
> While she was gone, he seized the opportunity.
> 
> He shifted his weight to one leg and let go. It was not only loud but ripe as a rotten egg.
> 
> He had a hard time breathing, so he felt for his napkin and fanned the air about him. He had just started to feel better when another urge came on. He raised his leg and RRIIPPP !!!
> 
> It sounded like a diesel engine revving and smelled worse.
> 
> To keep from gagging, he tried fanning his arms a while, hoping the smell would dissipate.
> 
> He got another urge.
> 
> This was a real blue ribbon winner, the windows shook, the dishes on the table rattled and a minute later the flowers on the table were dead.
> 
> With his blindfold still on, when he heard the phone farewells he neatly laid his napkin on his lap and folded his hands on top of it.
> 
> Smiling contentedly, he was the picture of innocence when his wife walked in.
> 
> Apologizing for taking so long, she asked if he had peeked at the dinner table.
> 
> After assuring her he had not peeked, she removed the blindfold and yelled,
> 
> “SURPRISE!!!”
> 
> To his shock and horror, there were twelve dinner guests seated around the table for his surprise birthday party


Reminds me of my favorite commercial.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to the cantankerous world. Coffee is a must this am. Long day yesterday. 
duckie I agree on the mis-understanding and mindfulness of humor. 

No opinion on Melamine slicing, hardly ever use it. No plans to use it. Makes the choices easy, none. Humor?

Dropping dish tv today. To expensive, lack of service, etc. Simple streaming system. Watch almost no TV these days. F1 racing and that is about all. Not a fan of lots of commercials or any for that measure. Hard cover books, Kindle e-books and friends is it. Well LJ as well, but less than on the old system. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Looks like my previous comment has been moderated...


When a post has been "moderated" by a moderator, it will have the automated notice at the top of that post and the poster will receive a PM message of why and what was moderated.


----------



## CommonJoe

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Looks like my previous comment has been moderated... The *DUH* (and following commnets) was to lighten the mood and make a joke... I appreciate that not like *C125*'s, all of *my jokes are funny... I won't call them a lead balloon for fear of upsetting anglers and clowns...* but I also appreciate a small section of my audience might still have a funny bone.... and *pottzy* was wondering why I stopped posting.


Sorry duck, when I saw "Duh" I sort of thought it implied that I was stupid. 
I knew there had been a lot of tracksaw stuff going on. I took that in jest.


----------



## CommonJoe

RichT said:


> I didn't mean for this to escalate. I thought the bully thing was tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> Anyway, I do get super clean cuts with my track saw system. Just saying.
> 
> C'mon Joe. Drink the Kool Aid. You need a track saw.


I have nothing against track saws, I think they're great.
I had 12 sheets to cut up, over 50 pieces. Track saw would not be my first choice.
Next time I will start my own thread, "How to cut melamine" ?


----------



## pottz

so wow after last night i guess everyone is pissed off and doesn't wanna talk ? ok so lets all just pout about it like little girls ! 😂 😁😩 cmon guys,lets go forward !


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> so wow after last night i guess everyone is pissed off and doesn't wanna talk ? ok so lets all just pout about it like little girls ! 😂 😁😩 cmon guys,lets go forward !


Can't get rid of me! I do not discriminate based on track saw ownership.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Can't get rid of me! I do not discriminate based on track saw ownership.


now were talkin !!! many have tried to get rid of me,yet here i am ! 🤣 maybe because i give more than i take ?perhaps ? many come here and talk,but few participate and add value ?do i? thats for the members to decide !!!!all i can say is i love this forum and always try to give more than i take !


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> i love this forum and always try to give more than i take !


Heck yea, Lar! All we can hope is that they care.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ... but few participate and add value ?...


Looks like that leaves me out... I can add value but the *Aussie $* 








doesn't go too far in *Yankeeland*!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Looks like that leaves me out... I can add value but the *Aussie $*
> View attachment 3855668
> 
> doesn't go too far in *Yankeeland*!


you always make me laugh my friend,but yes you add value to this forum.maybe most just dont take the time to understand what you give as i do ?


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Heck yea, Lar! All we can hope is that they care.


yes we can........but most dont.doen't mean ill stop trying though !!!!😟


----------



## 987Ron

*Hey I care! *but not at 10pm PDT. Us old Codgers fall asleep at 9pm EDT. 

Now for the track saw question. Today or tomorrow have 2 4 x 8 plywood sheets to break down. Only do this a couple times a year. No *Modern Track Saw.* Have a *VINTAGE TRACK SAW* that I will use. 1 x 4 with clamps and a 1960ish B & D circular saw. My *VINTAGE TRACK SAW* even has an accessory. 2 pieces of 1/4" ply cut to the width of the saw blade to the edge of the base. Set them on the cut line, put the track (1 x 4) up to them and clamp it down, Now saw cuts right on the line. In a pinch for wood the track can even be used as part of a project and easily replaced, save a trip to the lumber yard. Now the old B & D saw is not as safe or as good, no electric brake, keeps spinning when turned off for a bit and sometimes the blade guard sticks up but it is a *VINTAGE TRACK SAW*. How's that for cheap, me and the track saw, *Rich*?

If I did a lot of this then a Festool Track Saw would be on my Christmas wish list. 

Pottz, like most things, change affects beyond its purpose. 

rant for the morning, now for more coffee, trip to Lowes and enjoy the day, Have a great weekend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

and i agree with Ron 1️⃣0️⃣0️⃣% except i just do it right off back of pickup using tail gate as saw horse cut to a manageable size then finish on table saw


----------



## pottz

ill have to agree my track saw does a pretty good job making table saw quality cuts.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just as Ron said i would not use it enuff to justify a purchase unless its use for like 40 bucks them i would


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> just as Ron said i would not use it enuff to justify a purchase unless its use for like 40 bucks them i would


yeah it would make no sense to invest that much money on something you would hardly ever use.


----------



## corelz125

We all use the straight edge and circular saw trick and it gets the job done. It doesnt leave a finished cut. Thats why we usually cut it rough then to finished size on the table saw. Like most i dont cut a lot of plywood so havent bought a track saw but can see the value in having one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

GR8HUNTER said:


> and i agree with Ron 1️⃣0️⃣0️⃣% except i just do it right off back of pickup using tail gate as saw horse cut to a manageable size then finish on table saw


If I bought an *F1 racer* (probably cheaper than Fe$tool stuff)... I wouldn't use it enough... but when I needed it, it might fare better than a *Beetle*.



pottz said:


> yeah it would make no sense to invest that much money on something you would hardly ever use.


I paid a bloody fortune for my house, yet I spend countless nights in the dog-house... the house has escalated 400%, the dog-house -200%... bad investment???

Craftsmen created works of art 200 years ago that people are still in awe of today... Maybe it'd be cheaper to buy a time machine and go back and learn their art... they didn't have a tracksaw... at least not the cordless Bluetooth type!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> If I bought an *F1 racer* (probably cheaper than Fe$tool stuff)... I wouldn't use it enough... but when I needed it, it might fare better than a *Beetle*.
> 
> 
> I paid a bloody fortune for my house, yet I spend countless nights in the dog-house... the house has escalated 400%, the dog-house -200%... bad investment???
> 
> Craftsmen created works of art 200 years ago that people are still in awe of today... Maybe it'd be cheaper to buy a time machine and go back and learn their are... they didn't have a tracksaw... at least not the cordless Bluetooth type!


oh duckie how did i survive before i met you my friend !!! you always make me laugh ! yes your right people made amazing things from wood way before power tools were ever invented.im talking 2-3 thousand years ago,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> .... things from wood way before power tools were ever invented.im talking 2-3 thousand years ago,


*pottzy,* I'm not spruiking *my time machine*... I'm just trying to bolster my dividends for my Fe*$*tool shares!

While we are talking time machines... a tracksaw (any bloody brand) incestually combined with a *Woodpecker's Prallel Guide System* (or perhhaps a *TSO Paralle; Guide System*, haven't tried this one) will do many things a TS won't do... they'll even whisper in your ear (or blow smoke up your arse)... *"who's a good boy"?*
But lets not talk tracksaws and say that puzzles were invented 4 thousand years ago... and we're still trying to work out *Eve's motivation *(it wasn't me leading her astray... it was brother* Lucky-fella*... that's Aussie Aboriginal for a _bad elder_).
Not that's *Latin*... it's* duck speak*... keeps SWMBO guessing... with all the misery floating around, feel for that poor woman.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *pottzy,* I'm not spruiking *my time machine*... I'm just trying to bolster my dividends for my Fe*$*tool shares!
> 
> While we are talking time machines... a tracksaw (any bloody brand) incestually combined with a *Woodpecker's Prallel Guide System* (or perhhaps a *TSO Paralle; Guide System*, haven't tried this one) will do many things a TS won't do... they'll even whisper in your ear (or blow smoke up your arse)... *"who's a good boy"?*
> But lets not talk tracksaws and say that puzzles were invented 4 thousand years ago... and we're still trying to work out *Eve's motivation *(it wasn't me leading her astray... it was brother* Lucky-fella*... that's Aussie Aboriginal for a _bad elder_).
> Not that's *Latin*... it's* duck speak*... keeps SWMBO guessing... with all the misery floating around, feel for that poor woman.


OK!!! 😁


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love the banter between Pottz and the Duck for it brings memories back at Pottzs Corona Crazy... FYI when they start in stay out of it. Reason may not work... 🐶 🦘


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I love the banter between Pottz and the Duck for it brings memories back at Pottzs Corona Crazy... FYI when they start in stay out of it. Reason may not work... 🐶 🦘


it's called tough love guys,and it doesn't get any tougher than he and i ! CC, those were good days cut way too short ! 😢


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> OK!!! 😁


Just OK?... no one seems to have acknowledged the *NEW *look* DUCK*! I have changed *attitude*... or is it *attire*... the _red nightie_ has been replaced by the *Blue Animal*... 

I am offended... moderators, close the thread!

*DW*,









and wipe that smile off your face.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Just OK?... no one seems to have acknowledged the *NEW *look* DUCK*! I have changed *attitude*... or is it *attire*... the _red nightie_ has been replaced by the *Blue Animal*...
> 
> I am offended... moderators, close the thread!
> 
> *DW*,
> View attachment 3855745
> 
> 
> and wipe that smile off your face.


slow down buddy,the smile is only a mask hiding the pain ! all your emoji magic and computer manipulations cant hide the feelings we have ! time to come clean and admit the love !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> slow down buddy,the smile is only a mask hiding the pain ! all your emoji magic and computer manipulations cant hide the feelings we have ! time to come clean and admit the love !!!!


Is that you being *"sillyass"*? *Shirley*, we need to be kind to humans as well!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- should we bring back the tuck-ins?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Pottz- should we bring back the tuck-ins?*


 
*NO*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Pottz- should we bring back the tuck-ins?*


easy man,one step at a time !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> easy man,one step at a time !!!!


Ok Shoot me, I volunteer to tuck *W *in.. you do *Sadona*!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Ok Shoot me, I volunteer to tuck *W *in.. you do *Sadona*!


you got it !!!! 🤣


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> you got it !!!! 🤣


Move over...


----------



## pottz

oh how things have changed on lumber jocks over the years.i look back,way back to when i started corona crazy and how it's evolved.here we are 5 threads and over 30k posts later on a whole new revised forum ! man i never would have guessed id still be here-lol ! hell it's been one hell of a wild ride.i gotta say our moderator cricket has put up with a lot of crap from me and my crazy friends.so cricket i bow to you for your patience. but let me just say i love this forum and even though i speak out of line way too much,i do everything i can to make it the best wood forum period.so thank you for allowing me to do what i do.peace all !!!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Move over...


your on your own buddy !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> your on your own buddy !


So I don't have to wear dark glasses?


pottz said:


> oh how things have...


Cudos to *C* and staff, but I'm a fossil so its just a 1/2 cudos with changeover (sorry *C*) and an over generous *"E"* for *Effort*.

But back to the tuck ins... I have soft hand, apart from a hard heart!!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> So I don't have to wear dark glasses?
> 
> Cudos to *C* and staff, but I'm a fossil so its just a 1/2 cudos with changeover (sorry *C*) and an over generous *"E"* for *Effort*.
> 
> But back to the tuck ins... I have soft hand, apart from a hard heart!!


ducks things change with time.do i like all of it,hell know,but i except and try to adjust with it. some things are better,hey no sideways pic's that ive seen so far.gotta make you happy huh ! it's all good my friend.as i said anyone that will put up with me cant be bad ! thanks cricket for many good times and more to come.......i hope ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good Morning- *take a ride out in the desert...


----------



## moke

Hey Duckie...how about a youtube on your new Ryobi "weed sissors". Might need a pair. I have 250 in Home Depot gift cards....the wife is spending every dime we have on remodeling and I put it on a card with points towards gift cards.....I do like the new edger too though! I have a perfectly good edging attachment for the interchangeable head though. I also like the extendable loper.....decisions-- decisions....

As I mentioned elsewhere, I will be gone until Fri, so have fun...I'll be drinking. For the last week I have been trying to get the steering wheel off my golf car. All friends think it is nonsense, that they can get it off. I invite them to try, it's still there.....I will not let anyone cut it off though, I still want to be able to drive it. It is just a straight spline conection. I have tryed a puller....me as the puller, deadblow hammer from underneath, 2lb maul ( not full swing) onto the nut to loosen it, PB Blaster and WD40 for days....I need a break...The little girls next door are learning some new words. Then when I get back I will use a 3" cutting wheel on a air tool.....hopefully to cut the spline on the steering wheel in half.....if I fail, I guess I won't be able to steer. The car is 26 years old and anyone that has ever rented a car knows they have a hard life....NO ONE drives them with respect to the car....

Eric, the deck is really looking good.....nice job....keep posting photos please

I am concerned about Topa. As DW noticed he has been gone for while...he seems to be pretty steady...I have been here for 12 and 1/2 years and never remember him not being here..hope he is ok....


----------



## BurlyBob

Proof of progress! Bruiser is assembled and sitting where it may live forever. The saw horse table is packed away, hopefully for a very long time.























Downside is that I'm tied up until Thursday and can't do anything with Bruiser till then.


----------



## moke

BurlyBob said:


> Proof of progress! Bruiser is assembled and sitting where it may live forever. The saw horse table is packed away, hopefully for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855856
> View attachment 3855858
> View attachment 3855859
> 
> 
> Downside is that I'm tied up until Thursday and can't do anything with Bruiser till then.


Good Lord BBob, that is some bench...no wonder you call it bruiser! You have done a fine job so far. That will be in someones shop for the next hundred years or more... I look forward to seeing the completion. Congrats buddy! Thank you for showing us!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, Moke. I was use to working on a 4'x4' saw horse table, Bruiser is just a little wider and and about 2'8" longer.
Yesterday I weighed it again with everything so far and it comes in at 578.2lbs. I've got a few pieces left to put on it and I'm pretty sure it'll come at somewhere between 625 and 650lbs.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike you are gonna have to use a puller drill holes you need in steering wheel back them up with washers hope this helps you 😁


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> Proof of progress! Bruiser is assembled and sitting where it may live forever. The saw horse table is packed away, hopefully for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855856
> View attachment 3855858
> View attachment 3855859
> 
> 
> Downside is that I'm tied up until Thursday and can't do anything with Bruiser till then.


ive already complemented this beautiful bench on the shed but it deserves a pottz patio salute also.  🏆🥇😎


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks again, Pottz.


----------



## corelz125

Nice work on the bench Bob its been a long road


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> . delete


hold on buddy we dont do deletes on the patio.if you wanna say something just say it my friend ? all comments are takin seriously ! 😎


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Oh well as requested...*


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Oh well as requested...*


bar is open dw as always,as for smoked meats i did a brisquit tonight ! hell i think i might have some of those long necks you like in the back of the fridge ? stop by when you have time ? people come and go,pottz patio is always here ! 😎


----------



## RichT

LOL. What a joke. I just don’t get the point of it all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Pottz- no more long necks for me... Gatorade. My BMI is almost back down to 25 and trying to keep alive. Also please keep some Tillamook Cookies and Cream in the freezer. I think Moke would like some as well... New forum and new changes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Over at the Shed, I did barter with Eric... he made the beautiful marking knife in exchange for the plaque... He may be interested in another one. 5 stars...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite-


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Thx Pottz- no more long necks for me... Gatorade. My BMI is almost back down to 25 and trying to keep alive. Also please keep some Tillamook Cookies and Cream in the freezer. I think Moke would like some as well... New forum and new changes.


BMI ? oh you mean (big man index ) yeah im doin great,getting bigger every day dw !!!!! yeah i hear ya !!!! 😩


----------



## DevinT

Call me crazy …

I bought some Lignum Vitae seeds online.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DevinT said:


> Lignum Vitae seeds


*This? are you going to try and grow them...








There are some pretty cool things that can be made from the wood...














*


----------



## DevinT

Yes, going to grow a tree from seeds. I have researched that I live in a compatible USDA hardiness zone (10-12). We said we would plant a tree for our child when born but have just been so busy since — so now is the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lignum Vitae or as it is known as "the Tree of Life" is a nice momento for your family...*


----------



## DevinT

After reading about it:
1. Evergreen
2. Flowering year round
3. Requiring climate zone 10-12
4. I live in climate zone 10 (so worth a shot)
5. Slow growing
6. Caps out 30-feet
7. Anti-fungal
8. Bug and termite resistant
9. Blue flowers
9. Called "Tree of Life"
10. Can be potted for some years
11. Considered endangered (so planting more does good)
12. Helps the bees

I jumped at the chance to snatch up some seeds.

I found the seeds on eBay. There are lots of sellers. Some call it a "bonsai"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

That lignum lumber is nice stuff. Many mallets are made from it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No tuck-ins tonight nobody to tuck in... nite ...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What is missing here?*








*Post* (with a computer image)


----------



## RichT

Patio Pollution. Gotta love it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> Hey Duckie...how about a youtube on your new Ryobi "weed sissors"....


Got one *in the can*... yeah it might be *shizenhousen*, but I mean the *other can*... the *film can*... Has some bad practices in it, but hell.., I'm a thrillseeker... will publish without cropping.

Great beefy looking bench there... though you should've slipped in a few 20mm dogs... as I keep telling SWMBO, 20mm is a major upgrade in size to 3/4".



DevinT said:


> Call me crazy …
> 
> I bought some Lignum Vitae seeds online.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Ok *crazy*... I stopped *smokin'* back in '86... hell that's nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys
The mess down here continues.

My situation is good. One other couple still here. We did a gut job at his home. Guess I will help him rebuild.
I will talk to our pro to find out.what he needs. Pro shop was under 5 feet of water.

Nice to see you pen guys helping gr8.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *What is missing here?*
> View attachment 3856167
> 
> *Post* (with a computer image)


so true 😆


Peteybadboy said:


> Morning guys
> The mess down here continues.
> 
> My situation is good. One other couple still here. We did a gut job at his home. Guess I will help him rebuild.
> I will talk to our pro to find out.what he needs. Pro shop was under 5 feet of water.
> 
> Nice to see you pen guys helping gr8.


the beauty of lumber jocks petey,always someone there to help.


----------



## Yonda

I've been gone awhile, family issues. It's nice to be back and I see things have changed a bit.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning guys
> The mess down here continues.
> 
> My situation is good. One other couple still here. We did a gut job at his home. Guess I will help him rebuild.
> I will talk to our pro to find out.what he needs. Pro shop was under 5 feet of water.
> 
> Nice to see you pen guys helping gr8.


IM sure it is a total mess you guys will team up together and get er done and yes i need all the help i can get waiting to see what comes in before i buy anything so i dont end up with 2 of one items you must have a GR8 HEART thinking of my pens while your in the midst of a disaster 😇😇


----------



## pottz

Yonda said:


> I've been gone awhile, family issues. It's nice to be back and I see things have changed a bit.


welcome back yo,yeah lots of changes shall we say.,ive gotten used to most of it.it's not as bad as some are making it out to be.it's just a lot different.


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> IM sure it is a total mess you guys will team up together and get er done and yes i need all the help i can get waiting to see what comes in before i buy anything so i dont end up with 2 of one items you must have a GR8 HEART thinking of my pens while your in the midst of a disaster 😇😇


hey ive sent you a couple messages but you never responded.when you see what shows up let me know what you need,i may have some stuff i could give you.pen blanks for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....uuuuummmmmm...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think i just got it figured out my messages


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> i think i just got it figured out my messages


yes you did ill stay in touch on that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well this is a new look.


----------



## corelz125

Took a little vacation Gunny and they rearranged all the furniture on you


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tell me about it


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Tell me about it


Hope you brushed up on your *Ukranian*... easier to understand (even by me) than this new layout... and I had a computer background in a former life.

I think that *Sony* may have bought shares as it is* iPhone orientated*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Hope you brushed up on your *Ukranian*..


After 12 years I'm fairly fluent. Now DRUNK Ukrainian I do struggle with a bit.


----------



## bandit571

IF you ever wanted to cuss in Vietnamese....today would have been a good day to learn..








When a tablesaw takes a bite...


----------



## FrenchGoattoys

Well, this new format has caused me some grief... Took me a long time to find my way back to the patio... Now I need to figure out why I don't get any project alerts... bandit, at least it was a bite and KERCHOMP....


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yesterday's sun rise


----------



## splintergroup

Peteybadboy said:


> Yesterday's sun rise


Ok Petey, looks like your alarm clock is running a tad fast or maybe you are still asleep?


----------



## pottz

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Well this is a new look.


welcome to the patio and the all new,and well, maybe not totally improved lumber jocks  😎


----------



## pottz

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Tell me about it


they sell maps in the gift shop 🤣


----------



## pottz

FrenchGoattoys said:


> Well, this new format has caused me some grief... Took me a long time to find my way back to the patio... Now I need to figure out why I don't get any project alerts... bandit, at least it was a bite and KERCHOMP....


alright another lost friend is back.welcome goat toys ! you'll find there are a lot of things to figure out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

He's got a long way to go to catch up to me... I keep forgetting the *room*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> welcome to the patio and the all new,and well, maybe not totally improved lumber jocks  😎


Good to see you back


----------



## EricFai

Good to see some of the regulars back up, making it through the changes to the site. Bet some of you were surprised.

I starting to find my way around here, haven't tried the search function much.

Have a great day Ya'll !!


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Good to see some of the regulars back up, making it through the changes to the site. Bet some of you were surprised.
> 
> I starting to find my way around here, haven't tried the search function much.
> 
> Have a great day Ya'll !!


probably thought they had entered, the twilight zone...................


----------



## bandit571

So..today being a FRIDAY....when does Happy Hour start? Thinking maybe a TALL glass of Tonic & Gin, later, to give this sore "Bad Finger" a soak...from the insides...

Boss has errands she wants me to do...maybe after that, some Joinery Work...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> So..today being a FRIDAY....when does Happy Hour start? Thinking maybe a TALL glass of Tonic & Gin, later, to give this sore "Bad Finger" a soak...from the insides...
> 
> Boss has errands she wants me to do...maybe after that, some Joinery Work...


bigger question,when will it end 😎


----------



## Peteybadboy

At a friend's house went to fix hinges. Missed a step and fell. My excuse is I was setting paver all day. Very hard work, legs weak.

No problems from the fall. 

Feel like a putz.


----------



## pottz

hey chevy chase was famous for his prat falls,just say,i was just trying to make you laaugh


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> hey chevy chase was famous for his prat falls,just say,i was just trying to make you laaugh


Just don't wind up in the Betty Ford Clinic.


----------



## corelz125

An old man goes to his doctor, complaining about a pain in his leg that doesn’t heal and wants a diagnosis and explanation.

The doctor checks out his leg, but can’t find anything wrong. So he gives the old guy a full physical exam, and still can’t come up with any possible explanation for the pain.

The doctor hands the patient his bill and says, “I’m sorry but the pain in your leg is simply caused by old age, there’s nothing I can do about it.”

The old man replies with a look of disbelief, “That’s impossible! That can’t be!” The Doctor says,

“What do you mean? I’m the expert here; if you know so much, how can you say it’s NOT old age?”

The patient answers, “I’m no doctor but it doesn’t take a medical degree to tell that your diagnosis is wrong.

Clearly you’re mistaken. After all my other leg feels just fine.”

“So what?” says the doctor “What difference does that make?”

“Well it doesn’t hurt a bit, and it’s the SAME AGE!”


----------



## corelz125

I hate pavers but everyone has them. Being on your knees all day setting stone or tile hurts your knees, back, toes and legs


----------



## HokieKen

A woman goes to the doctor. She says “it’s quite embarrassing doctor, I fart constantly. Fortunately they don’t smell and they don’t make any noise but I can feel them coming out one after another.”

The doctor hands her a prescription and tells her to take it for a week and come back then.

So a week later the doctor comes in to see her. “So has the medicine worked for you?”

“No!”she exclaimed. “It’s worse now! I still fart all of the time and they still don’t stink but they have started making noise now!”

The doctor said “Good, now that we have your ears cleared up we’ll see what we can do about your sense of smell.”


----------



## BurlyBob

I've spent most of today sanding boards for the bench base shelf. Had to figure out a repair for one board. I'm thinking a beer run is called for right now.


----------



## corelz125

Haha that one has been in circulation for awhile Kenny


----------



## bandit571

Thinking it is about time for that Tonic & Gin.....heavy on the Gin....yep...been THAT kind of a day.....

Will know more after I look through the "Film"...but...felt more like a Monday..than a Friday...


----------



## moke

corelz125 said:


> An old man goes to his doctor, complaining about a pain in his leg that doesn’t heal and wants a diagnosis and explanation.
> 
> The doctor checks out his leg, but can’t find anything wrong. So he gives the old guy a full physical exam, and still can’t come up with any possible explanation for the pain.
> 
> The doctor hands the patient his bill and says, “I’m sorry but the pain in your leg is simply caused by old age, there’s nothing I can do about it.”
> 
> The old man replies with a look of disbelief, “That’s impossible! That can’t be!” The Doctor says,
> 
> “What do you mean? I’m the expert here; if you know so much, how can you say it’s NOT old age?”
> 
> The patient answers, “I’m no doctor but it doesn’t take a medical degree to tell that your diagnosis is wrong.
> 
> Clearly you’re mistaken. After all my other leg feels just fine.”
> 
> “So what?” says the doctor “What difference does that make?”
> 
> “Well it doesn’t hurt a bit, and it’s the SAME AGE!”


Good one Danny!


----------



## moke

bandit571 said:


> Thinking it is about time for that Tonic & Gin.....heavy on the Gin....yep...been THAT kind of a day.....
> 
> Will know more after I look through the "Film"...but...felt more like a Monday..than a Friday...


We were in Vegas this week, I watched my wife and SIL consume A LOT of titos....


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> A woman goes to the doctor. She says “it’s quite embarrassing doctor, I fart constantly. Fortunately they don’t smell and they don’t make any noise but I can feel them coming out one after another.”
> 
> The doctor hands her a prescription and tells her to take it for a week and come back then.
> 
> So a week later the doctor comes in to see her. “So has the medicine worked for you?”
> 
> “No!”she exclaimed. “It’s worse now! I still fart all of the time and they still don’t stink but they have started making noise now!”
> 
> The doctor said “Good, now that we have your ears cleared up we’ll see what we can do about your sense of smell.”


looks like kenny is the new pottz patio joke meister !!! 🤣 🤣😎


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> I've spent most of today sanding boards for the bench base shelf. Had to figure out a repair for one board. I'm thinking a beer run is called for right now.


well duhhhh ! bob it's always called for buddy 😁


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Thinking it is about time for that Tonic & Gin.....heavy on the Gin....yep...been THAT kind of a day.....
> 
> Will know more after I look through the "Film"...but...felt more like a Monday..than a Friday...


lol,thats what the chef owner of our fav restaurant said where we just enjoyed happy hour.he had a party 30 and a party of 70 earlier and the power went out.i didn't even dare ask for how long 😎


----------



## bandit571

Recipe for tonight's Tonic & Gin....2 parts Sugar Free Tonic Water, 1 parts Mountain Dew Zero....5 parts Gin. London Dry Gin.

Will post photos down in the Journal, after a bit...


----------



## BurlyBob

It must be my lucky day. The daughters and wife voted for pizza. They don't like beer so I get all the beer and some of the pizza. So 3 down and 3 to go, life is good!


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> It must be my lucky day. The daughters and wife voted for pizza. They don't like beer so I get all the beer and some of the pizza. So 3 down and 3 to go, life is good!


sounds like a good friday night bob.i wish you could join me right now.nice mild temps,no wind and the the wine is flowing freely kids.peace and love as ringo would say 😍 😎🥂


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Good one Danny!


WHO !!!!  😎


----------



## GR8HUNTER

moke said:


> We were in Vegas this week, I watched my wife and SIL consume A LOT of titos....


i always thought what happens in VEGAS stays in Vegas GUESS NOT LOL 🤣 🤣


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> i always thought what happens in VEGAS stays in Vegas GUESS NOT LOL 🤣 🤣


The plane was delayed about 2 hours going out and we were a little early anyway, My Brother and I were talking to a old friend the whole time, when the plane finally pulled up to the gate, my Brother went and got them, came back and told me their bar bill was 160.00, and we had not even gotten on the plane yet.....I was a little miffed, but hey, I am retired living on her so I shut my mouth...


----------



## corelz125

A traveler once visited a small village in the countryside. At the local bar, someone asked him if he was married. “I’m divorced, actually. Never could find a woman I didn’t end up fighting with all the time,” he replied.

The local man said: “Then you should go talk to the old couple that lives on the hill outside the village. Rumor has it that they’ve been married over 60 years and they’ve never fought this whole time.”

“What?? That’s impossible! Everyone has fights!” Exclaimed the traveler. But the local swore to him it was the truth and nothing but.

The traveler just had to check it out, and in the morning he knocked on the door of the little house on the hill and was immediately welcomed by the husband, who invited him in for tea. After the traveler explained why he came to see him, the man smiled and nodded.

“It’s true. We never fight.”

“PLEASE,” begged the traveler, “can you tell me your secret?”

“Well,” said the old man, “it all started about 60 years ago, right after the wedding. We were riding our mule back to town and walking it down the street when it tripped over a stone and my wife said to him: ‘That’s one.’

“We kept riding and he tripped again on another stone, which made my wife immediately say: ‘That’s two.’

“Two minutes later, the mule trips over a stone again. My wife said: ‘That’s three.’ She pulled out a gun I never knew she had and shot it in the head without thinking twice! I was shocked and yelled at her: ‘What the heck do you think you’re doing? We needed that mule! Are you crazy?!’

“My wife looked me straight in the eye and said: ‘That’s one.’

“And we haven’t had a fight since.”


----------



## BurlyBob

Whew, spent most of the day sanding slats for the bench shelf and fitting a couple in before I got the all vaarnished. I'm beat. This heat really took it out of me. All I'm doing tomorrow is cleaning the garage.


----------



## DevinT

This is real?! Goals









There’s some copies out there bun mine is the original #bottleopener #rubegoldberg #woodworking







youtube.com


----------



## EricFai

Cool Devin!! Guess your making one now, that would go great for the Annual Beer Swap.


----------



## pottz

yeah that would make a great beer swap project.  😎


----------



## pottz

hey kids it's saturday night and time for this old dog to unwind with a adult beverage as mike would say.the chiminea is lit and your all welcome to join me.hopefully no rain tonight ? 😎


----------



## pottz

bring an umbrella kids,it's trying real to rain right now.rain wont dampen the party on the patio though  😎


----------



## bandit571

Recipe for tonight: 2 parts Tonic Water...5 parts Gin, 1 part Mountain Dew Zero....in a TALL glass...
Might have earned it, today..








Will see about doing the other frame, Sunday?


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Recipe for tonight: 2 parts Tonic Water...5 parts Gin, 1 part Mountain Dew Zero....in a TALL glass...
> Might have earned it, today..
> View attachment 3856794
> 
> Will see about doing the other frame, Sunday?


bandit i love the dew,drink one every morning,but i just cant do the zero dew !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pulling up a chair for a bit and catching up. We are quite the chatty bunch. Never mind this new format.  

Have some nice Brandy from Odessa, Ukraine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Pulling up a chair for a bit and catching up. We are quite the chatty bunch. Never mind this new format.
> 
> Have some nice Brandy from Odessa, Ukraine.


you did bring enough for everyone i hope ?


----------



## DevinT

No time to write a full review, but I give this level 5-stars so far. Been using it consistently for 2 months now and I have stopped reaching for others. Thought the light might be gimmicky at first but it does help. The redeeming qualities for me time and again are its weight and the 3 (yes, 3) large rare earth magnets in the bottom that grip hard (but a simple tilt is all you need to give this Torpedo level some incentive to let go, since magnetic attraction falls off exponentially).

good stuff. I think I paid $30 at the BORG (which I went to today to pick up some screws for more honey so projects)


----------



## splintergroup

Wish I could count the number of times I wanted my levels to have lights. The vials get grungy and often it seems I'm leveling something in a dark place (no, not in my head).

Down side is another tool that needs batteries and if left dead for more than a week, crusty batteries and corroded contacts IME


----------



## pottz

ive sold stabila levels for about 40 years,construction workers regard them as the best.but they have gotten very pricey.i started selling the empire levels several years ago and i agree there great quality and half the price of stabila.the frame is heavier duty,the blue vials are easier to read and they have the same lifetime warranty.i recommend them all the time yet half the guys will still pay a lot more for the stabila ? dev you should do a review on it ?


----------



## DevinT

My dad taught me how to clean electronics that get corroded from battery acid. Baking soda and a toothbrush. Success rate is about 90%


----------



## DevinT

pottz said:


> ive sold stabila levels for about 40 years,construction workers regard them as the best.but they have gotten very pricey.i started selling the empire levels several years ago and i agree there great quality and half the price of stabila.the frame is heavier duty,the blue vials are easier to read and they have the same lifetime warranty.i recommend them all the time yet half the guys will still pay a lot more for the stabila ? dev you should do a review on it ?


will do


----------



## DevinT

Found a video review of the UltraView Level I bought


----------



## GR8HUNTER

woodbutcherbynight said:


> View attachment 3856839


you should post that on show me your dog and cat


----------



## DevinT

There’s a show I watch with the kiddo, and it is often said “well, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.”

And that got me thinkin’ …

Does that work with other colors and things?

Like, can we say …

“Well, the ******************** is always browner on the other side of the toilet.”


----------



## pottz

DevinT said:


> There’s a show I watch with the kiddo, and it is often said “well, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.”
> 
> And that got me thinkin’ …
> 
> Does that work with other colors and things?
> 
> Like, can we say …
> 
> “Well, the ******************** is always browner on the other side of the toilet.”


LOL, well dev that answer will come with age and hopefully wisdom ! i could you my answer but it would be meaningless ! all part of lifes journey my friend.so sad, by the time we get that wisdom were too damn old to use it


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

DevinT said:


> There’s a show I watch with the kiddo, and it is often said “well, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.”
> 
> And that got me thinkin’ …
> 
> Does that work with other colors and things?
> 
> Like, can we say …
> 
> “Well, the ******************** is always browner on the other side of the toilet.”


Who cares what colour it is... as far as I'm concerned, if it misses the bowl, it goes over the fence for the greenies.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Who cares what colour it is... as far as I'm concerned, if it misses the bowl, it goes over the fence for the greenies.


LMFAO !!!! sorry but there is no emoji for this !🤣😎


----------



## corelz125

I've used that level before. Used it where light wasn't so great so it worked very well. I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> I've used that level before. Used it where light wasn't so great so it worked very well. I have no complaints about it at all.


😁


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

corelz125 said:


> I've used that level before. Used it where light wasn't so great...


Cool, but 'it need to be stored on the ground... If the light is bad and you cant find your torch... to find that *enlightened spirit level*, at least you may trip over it, fall and it'll then be at *eye level*... and seeing it is _*level*_, you only need *spirit* to treat your internal *"wounds"*.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm headed to Boise and putting the wife on a plane to visit here cousins. I'll have the house all to myself for a week. It's going to be so nice and peaceful. It's almost an early Christmas present.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

corelz125 said:


> I've used that level before. Used it where light wasn't so great so it worked very well. I have no complaints about it at all.


Same here, is my go-to for most work. Have two other Empire levels, 2 ft and 6 ft. Work well and you can see them better.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well I am back on-line!

Maybe I can follow along more often.

We sent out a note to the members (Golf) yesterday that we lost 5 million, and we have about 2.5 in reserves and insurance. I think many heads blew. (that is 6k per member). So today we open the restaurant, and 230 are scheduled to have dinner. I bet I'm going to get some questions. There where 20 + angry letters to the GM. Yes, many here lost their possessions and had to remedy water damage. We had what looks like 10 feet of storm surge. That is just 2 feet below my first floor (12 feet above mean high tide).

We (the board) are just trying to be transparent about what has to be done to return to normal. Give them the info they need so that can down grade or resign (dead line is end of Oct) we moved that to Nov 15.

BTW my garage doors held out the water to my shop. Might have been a foot in there is there was no door (gaskets) held! Most stuff is above that level.

I picture of my back at normal, and during Ian.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Well I am back on-line!
> 
> Maybe I can follow along more often.
> 
> We sent out a note to the members (Golf) yesterday that we lost 5 million, and we have about 2.5 in reserves and insurance. I think many heads blew. (that is 6k per member). So today we open the restaurant, and 230 are scheduled to have dinner. I bet I'm going to get some questions. There where 20 + angry letters to the GM. Yes, many here lost their possessions and had to remedy water damage. We had what looks like 10 feet of storm surge. That is just 2 feet below my first floor (12 feet above mean high tide).
> 
> We (the board) are just trying to be transparent about what has to be done to return to normal. Give them the info they need so that can down grade or resign (dead line is end of Oct) we moved that to Nov 15.
> 
> BTW my garage doors held out the water to my shop. Might have been a foot in there is there was no door (gaskets) held! Most stuff is above that level.
> 
> I picture of my back at normal, and during Ian.


wow ,you were damn lucky my friend.thats scary ! so these members that are angry i guess they expected the club to prevent a hurricane ? thats an act of God which no one can prevent. glad your back online buddy,


----------



## pottz

petey do you have hurricane resistant glass in your house ?


----------



## moke

Nice Photos Petey.... you must have a beautiful home, Glad it survived so well! I assume the members are ticked that the club did not have first dollar insurance. As you know it is not economically feasible to do that. I assume they did not want their dues to increase to cover that nut.....People now days are just entitled and expect more than is practical....glad you are back on line and posting photos...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am just glad you and your family are alive   golf is not that important to get nuts over 🤪🤪


----------



## pottz

went on woodworking talk just to check it out. i thought i was still on lj's,identical format just different jocks 🤣 so i decided to check out some other verticalscope forums. yep all identical format. so at least if you ever wanna go to another forum you'll be quite familiar with the layout. all cookie cutter.were just anther cookie guys 😞


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> went on woodworking talk just to check it out. i thought i was *still on* lj's,identical format just different jocks 🤣 so i decided to check out some other verticalscope forums. yep all identical format. so at least if you ever wanna go to another forum you'll be quite familiar with the layout. all cookie cutter.were just anther cookie guys 😞


Damn you *pottzy*... I misread your non-duck (straight) talk and thought it was like *still on* the *"OLD LJ*"... just about threw up... just goes to show that all roads lead to the *morgue*... any slight detours are being exponentially blocked!
New meaning to *post COVID life*.


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> went on woodworking talk just to check it out. i thought i was still on lj's,identical format just different jocks 🤣 so i decided to check out some other verticalscope forums. yep all identical format. so at least if you ever wanna go to another forum you'll be quite familiar with the layout. all cookie cutter.were just anther cookie guys 😞


Its a boiler plate world-----The folks here are your friends...there is your difference....


----------



## corelz125

Not surprising they used the same stuff for all of the sites


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Its a boiler plate world-----The folks here are your friends...there is your difference....


thats why im going nowhere !!!!! best people in the world here !!!!  😍


corelz125 said:


> Not surprising they used the same stuff for all of the sites


yeah saves a ton of money.creating software and forums is very expensive.🤑


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Son's engine is rebuilt and back in the car bolted to transmission. Bottom stuff all done, maybe tomorrow I'll get the top done and start it up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> petey do you have hurricane resistant glass in your house ?


Yes every window, we did not have hurricane glass on the sliders, but we have Kevlar shades that come down in front of those.


----------



## Peteybadboy

moke said:


> Nice Photos Petey.... you must have a beautiful home, Glad it survived so well! I assume the members are ticked that the club did not have first dollar insurance. As you know it is not economically feasible to do that. I assume they did not want their dues to increase to cover that nut.....People now days are just entitled and expect more than is practical....glad you are back on line and posting photos...


Thanks Moke. BTW I was given a Gertner chest. A friend lost just about everything in the flood. (he gave me the chest) I picked them up just before noon. (before the storm hit) She was crying. They would have had to figure out how to stay above 4 feet of water in the house all night.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Thanks Moke. BTW I was given a Gertner chest. A friend lost just about everything in the flood. (he gave me the chest) I picked them up just before noon. (before the storm hit) She was crying. They would have had to figure out how to stay above 4 feet of water in the house all night.


so many lost so much 😭 😭 😭


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning ,

How do you get to my workshop and edit it? I have been looking for tutorial stuff here but no luck yet.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning ,
> 
> How do you get to my workshop and edit it? I have been looking for tutorial stuff here but no luck yet.


i thinkk it's mixed in your showcase ? nothing is easy here anymore.

yeah i just looked mine was on page 5 of projects. makes no sense.used to be easy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just as pottz said mine is on back side of projects under showcase 🥺


----------



## moke

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Son's engine is rebuilt and back in the car bolted to transmission. Bottom stuff all done, maybe tomorrow I'll get the top done and start it up.
> 
> View attachment 3857168


How about a whole car and some details on the motor Gunny?


----------



## pottz

damn patio people it was hot today,hell it still is.90 right now at 4:30pm. off shore breeze.but supposed to drop about 30 degrees by saturday !


----------



## Lazyman

It was 34°F this morning in North Texas. Actually turned the heat on for the first time, though mostly just to make sure that it works. Turned out to be a nice sunny day.


----------



## corelz125

Heard it was colder in TX than it was in the north east today


----------



## corelz125

Looks like some new shiny parts on the motor Gunny


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Looks like some new shiny parts on the motor Gunny


im not buyin it,could be a stock photo.i wanna see gunny next to the motor


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> im not buyin it,could be a stock photo.i wanna see gunny next to the motor


And holding a newspaper with today's headline!


----------



## HokieKen

Was a crisp 51 for today’s high and a balmy 31 last night around here in VA. Suppised to get back to more normal 60s tomorrow though.


----------



## Peteybadboy

57 here this am. That is unheard of!

The clean out continues. The piles of stinky dry wall and personal belongings is being picked up. If it is not out at the curb the pickers can't reach. So now the homeowners have to move this crap again!

Look into GE stock. Every appliance for many square miles has been lost. Scrap metal may plumet due to excess supply!


----------



## bandit571

31 sunny degrees here, this morning.....tain't ready for this kind of weather, had to dig out the heavy coats...


----------



## pottz

hit low 90's yesterday upper 80's today then only get to upper 60's saturday with a chance of light showers. roller coaster weather.


----------



## moke

Was 19 two nights ago, and 80's sunday!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Was 19 two nights ago, and 80's sunday!


wow worse than socals roller coaster temps


----------



## pottz

hey kids it's friday.......oh sorry, thursday night. well for me it's friday because im off tomorrow. so it's time to exhale,take a big swig of whatever the hell your drinking and chill the [email protected]#k out.................... 😎


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> hey kids it's friday.......oh sorry, thursday night. well for me it's friday because im off tomorrow. so it's time to exhale,take a big swig of whatever the hell your drinking and chill the [email protected]#k out.................... 😎


so i know what bandits doing right now  😎 hell yeah bro !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

...and now it is Friday morning and we have all day to get ready for FRIDAY NIGHT @ the PATIO...😁🙃😋😱👿😺🙉🍕🍟🚗


----------



## bandit571

Lumber & hardware runs have been made...almost $60 spent..time for Lunch...


----------



## Phil32

Pottz - I was just reading the "About" part of your Profile. I grew up with two grandfathers and an uncle who were woodworkers. Almost through high school I also planned to be a carpenter or cabinet-maker. My wood shop teacher even commissioned me to build storage boxes for his boat. Then I met a young lady at summer camp. . . I built most of the furniture in our first apartment. 
Most of my "working career" was in the U.S. space program. I joined JPL before NASA was even created by Congress. 

Phil


----------



## pottz

Phil32 said:


> Pottz - I was just reading the "About" part of your Profile. I grew up with two grandfathers and an uncle who were woodworkers. Almost through high school I also planned to be a carpenter or cabinet-maker. My wood shop teacher even commissioned me to build storage boxes for his boat. Then I met a young lady at summer camp. . . I built most of the furniture in our first apartment.
> Most of my "working career" was in the U.S. space program. I joined JPL before NASA was even created by Congress.
> 
> Phil


ya never know where lifes gonna take you phil.hell i was an art major planning on being a wildlife photographer,ended up selling construction materials.probably a good thing,pretty tough making a good living as a photographer these days.


----------



## pottz

patio peeps wake up and lets party !!!! hey about an hour ago i almost had to kick some young punks ass.they come poundin on my door for the third time today,even though i have a sign that says "no solciting". so i go out after the wife is sick of it and this young girl with him starts her speal. i quickly cut her off and say,can you read the sign and do you know what it means.so the young punk says,i dont care. so now im really pissed and tell him to get his ass off my porch and my property !!!! then he gets real cocky with me.big mistake because ive had a whiskey drink and 3 glasses of wine.if he would have takin one step forward ......well im just glad he had enough brain cells to not do that.at that point the wife was already callin the cops because she was afraid of what i was gonna do.  😁  it's sure nice to have a wife to save my old ass from getting kicked.but hey,it would have been fun kickin his the best i could. plus i wouldn't have felt the pain until tomorrow  🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

you are a bad man! (Ali)

I keep a crow bar in my truck for suck occasions. 

Playing golf tomorrow!

Finance meeting today, got to find out how to come up w 5.1m bucks! Emotions will fly.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Pottz
> 
> you are a bad man! (Ali)
> 
> I keep a crow bar in my truck for suck occasions.
> 
> Playing golf tomorrow!
> 
> Finance meeting today, got to find out how to come up w 5.1m bucks! Emotions will fly.


i should no better,way too damn old to go at it with someone 40 years younger. it's funny i had a no soliciting sign years ago and it worked real well cut out 95%. now it's the opposite,they sill ring the bell anyway.


----------



## MSquared

I usually just try to talk some sense into the kid. As in, do you know how crappy x is and why you have to hawk it door to door? Then enlighten them as to how his boss scammed him into doing this. If I'm in the mood. Otherwise, tell them to go away!


----------



## bandit571

The reason WHY there is a metal ball bat just inside the front door.....and there isn't a doorbell.


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> The reason WHY there is a metal ball bat just inside the front door.....and there isn't a doorbell.


he didn't even ring the bell,just pounded on the door which is what pissed me off. then he says,well you shoulda answered the door. i say,im under no obligation to open my door to anyone. i think the sign says it all.he didn't agree with that. so in true clint eastwood style ....."get off my lawn" !!!! 🤣


----------



## MSquared

Whaaaaat?!!! F%#* that noise!! He woulda stumbled away dizzy with me. Immediate 'Irish Up'!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> he didn't even ring the bell,just pounded on the door which is what pissed me off. then he says,well you shoulda answered the door. i say,im under no obligation to open my door to anyone. i think the sign says it all.he didn't agree with that. so in true clint eastwood style ....."get off my lawn" !!!! 🤣


Don't blame it (gotta be gender neutral), blame the education system... the poor bastard probably couldn't read... *arts major*... ya should put a sign like this up,


----------



## pottz

MSquared said:


> Whaaaaat?!!! F%#* that noise!! He woulda stumbled away dizzy with me. Immediate 'Irish Up'!!


yeah i hear ya.being german and a few drinks in me it took all i had to not.the wife sensed this and called the cops so he would leave on his own.a good woman is a blessing at times 😎


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Don't blame it (gotta be gender neutral), blame the education system... the poor bastard probably couldn't read... *arts major*... ya should put a sign like this up,
> View attachment 3857587


well i came out front and pointed to the sign and asked,do you understand english and what this means.he said he didn't care.at that point we were done 🤬


----------



## pottz

so patio peeps are we gonna party tonight or fizzle like last night.now i admit i ducked out early because i had to work today,at 7am.but tonight im all yours kids.i know thats exciting,but we need participants ? 😎


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> so patio peeps are we gonna party tonight or fizzle like last night.now i admit i ducked out early because i had to work today,at 7am.but tonight im all yours kids.i know thats exciting,but we need participants ? 😎


What should we all talk about?


----------



## MSquared

pottz said:


> yeah i hear ya.being german and a few drinks in me it took all i had to not.the wife sensed this and called the cops so he would leave on his own.a good woman is a blessing at times 😎


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> What should we all talk about?


whatever bull******************** you wanna rich !


----------



## pottz

so here i am with 10lbs of prime filet mignon,and a magnum of chateau lafite rothchild at 2500 bucks and no one shows up !!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Peteybadboy said:


> Pottz
> 
> you are a bad man! (Ali)
> 
> I keep a crow bar in my truck for suck occasions.
> 
> Playing golf tomorrow!
> 
> Finance meeting today, got to find out how to come up w 5.1m bucks! Emotions will fly.


Start an onlyfans page Petey


----------



## pottz

so corelz you hungary ? im thirsty !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3857625


yes i do !!!! it's the place to be !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Movie night....




*


----------



## RichT

Hey, DW. I know you're a food nerd. De Buyer, sous vide and all. I just ordered a combi oven from Anova. Check it out. It should be a game-changer.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> *Movie night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good advise dw !!!!


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Hey, DW. I know you're a food nerd. De Buyer, sous vide and all. I just ordered a combi oven from Anova. Check it out. It should be a game-changer.


damn.....so my frozen chicken pot pie will come out perfect ? and frozen burritos will be just like my fav restaurant ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rich, I will check it out.*..Thx









I thank you again for the "Fry Pan" advice. It is my go to pan and I keep it clean and seasoned...
I will check it out and post later...


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> damn.....so my frozen chicken pot pie will come out perfect ? and frozen burritos will be just like my fav restaurant ?


Yeah, duh.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> damn.....so my frozen chicken pot pie will come out perfect ? and frozen burritos will be just like my fav restaurant ?


My Hot Pockets will be cooked to perfection.... Yum!


----------



## RichT

Desert_Woodworker said:


> My Hot Pockets will be cooked to perfection.... Yum!


Hot Pocket Heaven!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just ordered my oven $560 delivered I can't wait... Thx Rich

It will be a challenge Pottz get ready... 👴


----------



## RichT

Desert_Woodworker said:


> It will be a challenge Pottz get ready... 👴


Who will emerge the Combi-King?


----------



## pottz

well ill wait for the reviews.if i had a buck for every do it all gizmo in my lifetime,if be retired !!!!


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> well ill wait for the reviews.if i had a buck for every do it all gizmo in my lifetime,if be retired !!!!


This is different, Lar. Frankly, eating out is getting too expensive, and these are tools that will produce the best results in the home kitchen. They honestly are not gizmos. What Anova does is take commercial cookware, like ovens that cost five digits, and scale them for the home consumer. It really is the next level of cooking at home.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> This is different, Lar. Frankly, eating out is getting too expensive, and these are tools that will produce the best results in the home kitchen. They honestly are not gizmos. What Anova does is take commercial cookware, like ovens that cost five digits, and scale them for the home consumer. It really is the next level of cooking at home.


ok but ill wait for my culinary expert,DW for the final green light !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Spectacular morn here. Homemade pizza night on the Lani last night. Boys won at corn hole. No fire pit as it was mid 70s.

I woke up late 630.

I may fire up the shop today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> ok but ill wait for my culinary expert,DW for the final green light !


I must give thanks to Rich for coaching me on the proper equipment. The next item to discuss is the proper chef's knife...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- more rain coming? Hurricane Roslyn made landfall in west-central Mexico early Sunday morning...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RichT said:


> *Who will emerge the Combi-King?*


*Which one are you referring to?








or







*


----------



## RichT

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I must give thanks to Rich for coaching me on the proper equipment. The next item to discuss is the proper chef's knife...


Here's where I shop for knives.


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Pottz- more rain coming? Hurricane Roslyn made landfall in west-central Mexico early Sunday morning...


nothing for us next week,got some sprinkles last night,barely got the ground wet.sunny and 75 today.


----------



## pottz

ok time to get to work,got a couple shop carts to make.later kids.


----------



## corelz125

Ben went on safari with his wife and mother-in-law.
One evening, while still deep in the jungle, the Mrs. awoke to find her mother gone.
Rushing to her husband, she insisted on them both trying to find her mother.
Ben picked up his rifle, took a swig of whiskey, and started to look for her. In a clearing not far from the camp, they came upon a chilling sight: the mother-in-law was backed up against a thick, impenetrable bush, and a large male lion stood facing her.
The wife said, “What are we going to do?”
“Nothing,” said Ben, “The lion got himself into this mess, let him get himself out of it


----------



## moke

This is a sad day every year, it is the day I put all my patio stuff away for the year and get out the snowblowers....I love my patio, I will still fgrill but I like to have an adult beverage as I do....


----------



## Peteybadboy

moke said:


> This is a sad day every year, it is the day I put all my patio stuff away for the year and get out the snowblowers....I love my patio, I will still fgrill but I like to have an adult beverage as I do....


Moke yesterday we put ours out.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> This is a sad day every year, it is the day I put all my patio stuff away for the year and get out the snowblowers....I love my patio, I will still fgrill but I like to have an adult beverage as I do....


yeah that is the one great thing about living in socal it's patio and grilling year round.


----------



## pottz

got started on a new rolling cabinet that will be used for my grinders and belt sander. here are some pic's of how i break down melamine sheets,which is getting harder each year.at a round 100lbs for 3/4 it takes all i got by myself.





















dont remember where i saw this cutting grid,probably here on lj's.been using it for the last 15 years or so,works great with the track saw.when not in use it stores againts the wall in front of the wifes car.the hose connects to my central DC.















so there will be drawers on the left side and more on the opposite side.the space in the middle will be for a bank of outlets to plug all the mahines and lights into.that way cords are out of the way and ill store a permanent cord inside when not in use.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

Nice Pottzy!!!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Nice Pottzy!!!


thanks buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz that one real nice set up to cut down sheets but i dont have the room for that nice cabinet  😎


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> pottz that one real nice set up to cut down sheets but i dont have the room for that nice cabinet  😎


thanks bud,i dont either-lol.gonna need to let something go.for one ive got a shaper ive never used,and i dont need two table saws anymore.cabinet making is not something ill be doing much of in the future.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ....which is getting harder each year.at a round 100lbs for 3/4 it takes all i got by myself.


and you scoffed at my *GRABO*... it'll let you grab that hunka melamine in spots Wendy would never ever dream of (and you'd wish).


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> and you scoffed at my *GRABO*... it'll let you grab that hunka melamine in spots Wendy would never ever dream of (and you'd wish).


ok ducks this isn't the porn forum your normally on ok !!!! sorry duckie but ive got one of those gorilla grippers that dw gave a to,and i agreed. i tried it this morning and threw it across the shop. ended up just giving it all i had and threw it in my cutting rack !!!!! gettin too damn old for this ******************** kids !!!


----------



## corelz125

Nice setup Pottz Ive seen those grid tables before.


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Nice setup Pottz Ive seen those grid tables before.





corelz125 said:


> Nice setup Pottz Ive seen those grid tables before.


yeah it works great,now if i just had the strenght to throw a 100lb sheet of melamine on the rack alone,no problem !!!🤣


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> but ive got one of those gorilla grippers that dw gave a to,and i agreed.


I remember when I bought it. Appeared to be the next big thing. Anybody here want to barter with me; like brand new👴


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> I remember when I bought it. Appeared to be the next big thing. Anybody here want to barter with me; like brand new👴


lets do an auction !!! lol! hell you can have mine !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ok ducks this isn't the porn forum your normally on ok !!!!...


It's just your depraved mind that dares to go there... I was referring to the middle of the board... which on you, might be near your belly button, just a tad harder to touch from behind unless one had gorilla arms... Just talking sheetgoods manipulation techniques.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Don't know about your SWMBO, but mine refuses to accept that *heavy lifting* is *woman's work*... So I have to compromise, even with my dodgy arm... Moving the plate around is *"doable"*, but lifting up is a tad hard for one... so,









It's a 4mm thick plate that I use as a mag-switch base for miscellaneous work...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ok time to get to work,got a couple shop carts to make.later kids.


Have you considered a *flip top*? .... 








especially if space is a premium. The thicknesser is gone and replaced by a useless *Kreg "BOS" *(*B*ucket *O*f *S*hit) *Foreman,* nevertheless the sander (below) is now permanently on top and I can't find a sucker to give the *Kreg* to.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice work Pottz,

I did not get into the shop yesterday.

Today we decide how to fund a 5.6m loss. It will be painful for some, but we must go on.

I hope you all have a great day.

Anyone heard from Ron?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Nice work Pottz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Ron?


no not much at all 🥺 🥺 😢


----------



## pottz

yes ron is ok he's just dealing with family issues right now and he asked me to not talk openly about it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> yes ron is ok he's just dealing with family issues right now and he asked me to not talk openly about it.



OK thanks


----------



## corelz125

Young Ernie and his family were invited to have Easter lunch at his grandmother’s house in Monkey’s Eyebrow, Arizona. USA.

Everyone was seated around the table as the food was being served.

When Ernie received his plate he started eating straight away.

‘Ernie, wait until we say grace,’ demanded his father.

‘I don’t have to,’ the five year old replied.

‘Of course you do, Ernest,’ his mother insisted rather forcefully.

‘We always say a prayer before eating at our house)

‘That’s at our house,’ Ernie explained, ‘but this is

Grandma’s house, and she knows how to cook.’


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,
I have to get out and vote today.

Last pair of refugees leaving today for a temporary home until theirs is rebuilt. That stay is Sept 27th to Oct 25th. It has been fun.

Maybe it is time to get back to golf and building stuff??

BTW all the birds took off before the storm. The Turkey Vultures returned yesterday. Weird.

9 holes opened up yesterday, 18 on Monday.

Crap hits the fan today as the email goes out with the assessment options. This will be interesting.

Corlz good one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> yes ron is ok he's just dealing with family issues right now and he asked me to not talk openly about it.


thanks for the update pottz no more be said i will pray for him 🙏


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning all,
> I have to get out and vote today.
> 
> Last pair of refugees leaving today for a temporary home until theirs is rebuilt. That stay is Sept 27th to Oct 25th. It has been fun.
> 
> Maybe it is time to get back to golf and building stuff??
> 
> BTW all the birds took off before the storm. The Turkey Vultures returned yesterday. Weird.
> 
> 9 holes opened up yesterday, 18 on Monday.
> 
> Crap hits the fan today as the email goes out with the assessment options. This will be interesting.
> 
> Corlz good one.


Not sure what a turkey vulture is, but it is now fall in Iowa and the wild turkeys are out in force....we are on the edge of town and have a large Park about a block away and a golf course about a block away on the other side. I have about 3/4 of an acre lot and the neighbors on both sides all the way to the park and gold course do too. For some reason the turkeys were not around last year, covid I guess, so my two year old Golden had never seen them up close until today. She is not known for her bravery, so today she went running up to a flock of 8 or 10 expecting them to scatter like blackbirds would and they were not obliging. A Tom and older females were not impressed and stood their ground...just standing. She ran up while barking, stopped silently, and then ran back to me barking while retreating, then ran behind me.....the turkeys meandered away.... I laughed until I cried.....those inner-city turkeys are tough!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we always called them turkey buzzards Mike 

i just got a real nice box full of pen stuff from pottz thanks man look like enuff to get started unless i need a pen press and other item i know i need a nut for the mandrel


----------



## bandit571

73 cloudy and STICKY degrees outside...keeps trying to rain, too...

Cleared of the sidewalks with the electric Leaf Blower.....

Debating on heading to the shop..have a few of these to do..








Shoulder is sore today..too much of this sort of thing yesterday? May rest up the shoulders, today....we'll see..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> 73 cloudy and STICKY degrees outside...keeps trying to rain, too...
> 
> Cleared of the sidewalks with the electric Leaf Blower.....
> 
> Debating on heading to the shop..have a few of these to do..
> View attachment 3857965
> 
> Shoulder is sore today..too much of this sort of thing yesterday? May rest up the shoulders, today....we'll see..


gin and tonic time my friend,those can wait. 😁


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> we always called them turkey buzzards Mike
> 
> i just got a real nice box full of pen stuff from pottz thanks man look like enuff to get started unless i need a pen press and other item i know i need a nut for the mandrel


id wait on a press tony until your sure your gonna love pen making.lots of ways to press them together.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> id wait on a press tony until your sure your gonna love pen making.lots of ways to press them together.


ok thanks this is what i need help to get started 😎


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what bout drilling just do it on lathe ? and barrel trimmer do it on disc sander ? and lowest grit on sandpaper ? or highest ? 600 , 800 , 1000 ?


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> what bout drilling just do it on lathe ? and barrel trimmer do it on disc sander ? and lowest grit on sandpaper ? or highest ? 600 , 800 , 1000 ?


yeah you can do it on a lathe,i do mine with a drill press. you can trim the ends on disc sander but you need to make a jig to make sure the tube is square to the disc,you dont want angled ends. one place for a lot of info is IAP international assoc.of pen turners.thats all they do on that forum. i used to go on there a lot when i started.never joined though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> yeah you can do it on a lathe,i do mine with a drill press. you can trim the ends on disc sander but you need to make a jig to make sure the tube is square to the disc,you dont want angled ends. one place for a lot of info is IAP international assoc.of pen turners.thats all they do on that forum. i used to go on there a lot when i started.never joined though.


thanks buddy  😎


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> thanks buddy  😎


hey as for the mandrel kenny sent im sure he sent a complete one ? you say the nut is missing ? if he cheated you im sending him a case of coors light !!!!! 🤣


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im watching this guy if you pen guys could take a quick look and tell me he knows what hes doing i would really be happy to me he seems good 🥺🤪
Pen Turning 101 with Rob Austin - YouTube


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> im watching this guy if you pen guys could take a quick look and tell me he knows what hes doing i would really be happy to me he seems good 🥺🤪
> Pen Turning 101 with Rob Austin - YouTube


yeah that was a great tutorial for a beginner tony.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Up at 2am this morning, fell asleep on the couch till 4.

I did walk 3 holes yesterday. Course looked good after being under 6 feet of sea water for 12 + hours.

One dawg is dreaming...twitching etc.


----------



## HokieKen

Did that mandrel not have a nut on it Tony? Good grief. I’m sure I have one somewhere. I’ll send it your way when I find it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

My workshop was in my showcase early this AM, now it is gone. Weird


----------



## 987Ron

The workshop area is one I have yet to figure out how you find a particular one. No search feature that I can find and do not like going through all to find one. 
One of the "new" software features?


----------



## HokieKen

HokieKen said:


> Did that mandrel not have a nut on it Tony? Good grief. I’m sure I have one somewhere. I’ll send it your way when I find it.


That thread is 1/4-28 Tony. So if you want to get started turning before I get the thumb nut to you, that's a standard thread size you can get at any hardware store


----------



## 987Ron

Tony. earlier you spoke of a press for assembly. Here is my "press" just using the drill press as the press, not spinning of course, not turned on. Just use the up and down motion and table height adjustment to set it where needed. Did a lot of assembly on this. The 6" rule is on it as a reference to show the size. 

Base has grooves to hold parts till pressed. Plunger is medal rod in a piece of plastic. 



Set up on drill press to use. Sorry had no pens in progress to show location. Again the drill is not spinning during this use, just the press. 




















Just one method. Made this before I knew of presses for pen assembly. Saved some money also. Works fine.


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> The workshop area is one I have yet to figure out how you find a particular one. No search feature that I can find and do not like going through all to find one.
> One of the "new" software features?


yeah you just gotta hunt through your project pic's to find it,mine was near the end..stupid.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

987Ron said:


> The workshop area is one I have yet to figure out how you find a particular one. No search feature that I can find and do not like going through all to find one.
> One of the "new" software features?


After I found it, I hooked it off *My profile (About)*,


----------



## HokieKen

I just use a vise to press my pens together. Just be sure the jaws won't damage the parts and that the jaws remain relatively parallel and it works just fine for me.


----------



## RyanGi

I was messing with an acrylic blank today, using a Woodriver pen body. I’ve got a set of Whiteside tube trimming and clearing bits that I’ve used easily in the past. Long story short, the kit tube was NOT properly sized. It fit into the hole I drilled properly, but the trimmer destroyed the tube. I thought it was just tight, but it bored in and lodged instead, tearing the tube out of the blank. I had to cut the tube open to remove it from the clearance bit. I guess the wall thickness wasn‘t proper. I haven’t had that happen before, but this is my first time with a Woodriver kit. Are the Woodriver kits really that bad?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Helping an over worked friend move some furniture out of storage and into a friend's home. (the friends that are living in his house since like Oct 6th).

I did some work in my shop yesterday (making a tray for a humidor I previously made)

Sam Waksal is on Fox business right now. Who knows what this guy is all about? Hint Martha. I interviewed him on WOR radio. EY had a program talking to entrepreneurs. I was the host for several years. (Previous life) 

Absolutely stunning day here.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Check this out! Brilliant! Removing glue off clamps.


----------



## Lazyman

That is also a great way to dissolve the the electroplate from the bar so that next time, you will regularly have to remove the rust.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

white vinegar is a GR8 garage floor cleaner 

I kind of ashamed to mention this but i do not own a vise 🥺


----------



## Lazyman

You can sometimes find good deals on old vises on craigslist or Facebook marketplace. You can also make one. There are some examples of using pipe or bar clamps for budget vises. These are woodsmith plans.


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> I was messing with an acrylic blank today, using a Woodriver pen body. I’ve got a set of Whiteside tube trimming and clearing bits that I’ve used easily in the past. Long story short, the kit tube was NOT properly sized. It fit into the hole I drilled properly, but the trimmer destroyed the tube. I thought it was just tight, but it bored in and lodged instead, tearing the tube out of the blank. I had to cut the tube open to remove it from the clearance bit. I guess the wall thickness wasn‘t proper. I haven’t had that happen before, but this is my first time with a Woodriver kit. Are the Woodriver kits really that bad?





GR8HUNTER said:


> white vinegar is a GR8 garage floor cleaner
> 
> I kind of ashamed to mention this but i do not own a vise 🥺


gonna have to ban you tony,sorry buddy 🤣


----------



## GR8HUNTER

pottz said:


> gonna have to ban you tony,sorry buddy 🤣


it was fun while it lasted 😭😭😭😭

ALSO Kenny if that is normal thread dont worry about sending me a nut i have a GR8 hardware store near i can pick it up


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> it was fun while it lasted 😭😭😭😭
> 
> ALSO Kenny if that is normal thread dont worry about sending me a nut i have a GR8 hardware store near i can pick it up


your lettin him off way too easy buddy. 😎 

once you get going this is something id recommend.


----------



## HokieKen

That mandrel saver is why the nut is no longer on the arbor I sent Tony Pottz. I used one of those with it so I didn't need the nut on the end. I intended to send him a mandrel saver but I must have already given it away because I couldn't find it. I use a between centers mandrel system now and really like it. But the mandrel with the mandrel saver in the tailstock always worked well for me too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats a M1 pottz I need M2 🤪 🤪


----------



## pottz

this is what im using now.not cheap but high quality.


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> thats a M1 pottz I need M2 🤪 🤪


they have m2 also.


----------



## bandit571

Too dang cold out on my Patio....went to the shop, instead....figured running the Jointer for a bit would warm me up...








Weighs a whopping 10 pounds...does a decent job, too...








gap free glue joints....(2 out of 3 boards,,,4 edges to joint...)


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Too dang cold out on my Patio....went to the shop, instead....figured running the Jointer for a bit would warm me up...
> View attachment 3858250
> 
> Weighs a whopping 10 pounds...does a decent job, too...
> View attachment 3858251
> 
> gap free glue joints....(2 out of 3 boards,,,4 edges to joint...)


yeah nothin like a couple hundred strokes with a plane to get the blood moving.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Lazyman said:


> That is also a great way to dissolve the the electroplate from the bar so that next time, you will regularly have to remove the rust.


So bad idea because vinegar will remove the plating?


----------



## Peteybadboy

OK I figured out how to post a project. Click on the 3 dots right of your avatar, click on showcase, upper right click "add item". Pretty simple from there. I really did not understand thumb nail v. full photo so I may have clicked on one item too many times bc it was slow. No funky upside-down photos. Duck must be happy.


----------



## Lazyman

Peteybadboy said:


> So bad idea because vinegar will remove the plating?


Yeah. White vinegar is a mild (acetic) acid and the zinc electroplating on the bar of those clamps is pretty thin. If you look at the after picture it looks like all of the plating is gone. I think that it is going to rust pretty easily going forward. He didn't show a before picture of that clamp but there is a glimpse of some others in the video at around 2:20 you can pause on for comparison to see how shiny they are with the plating still on.

Just apply some paste wax to the clamps every now and the and the glue pops off easily. That won't help if there is already dried glue on them but I would not soak them in an acid to remove it.


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> View attachment 3858249
> 
> this is what im using now.not cheap but high quality.


Pottzy...I don't have that pen mandrel, but I did have an ultra sheer woodpecker pen mill set that I paid almost 200.00 for. It had carbide inserts to trim the barrels. I don't do much wood, only for segmenting...On acrylic it caught a lot...I still have a crook in my finger from it....POS!!!! I went back to using a disc sander its safer! Pen mandrels can get bent....bending a 175.00 mandrel set would be tragic. Just my .02


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> View attachment 3858249
> 
> this is what im using now.not cheap but high quality.


I did a review on this item a while back... it points to a good video that tells a bit about the foibles of pen making.


Peteybadboy said:


> ... No funky upside-down photos. Duck must be happy.


Some guy managed some... he must have tried bloody hard to get them sideways... I refuse to go looking for it in case I give the jerk another view count.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Pottzy...I don't have that pen mandrel, but I did have an ultra sheer woodpecker pen mill set that I paid almost 200.00 for. It had carbide inserts to trim the barrels. I don't do much wood, only for segmenting...On acrylic it caught a lot...I still have a crook in my finger from it....POS!!!! I went back to using a disc sander its safer! Pen mandrels can get bent....bending a 175.00 mandrel set would be tragic. Just my .02


ive got it mike,love it.but ya gotta use a drill press or yeah,it's gonna cause cursing !


----------



## bandit571

When the hand plane I use weighs more than a Fat Man's Lunch..








Yep, Tonic & Gin time...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> ive got it mike,love it.but ya gotta use a drill press or yeah,it's gonna cause cursing !


I've got one too and cussed it at first... Like the cheapos, I held the blank in my hand and stuffed it all up... as well as rip my hand to pieces... that was a good result as I then used it in the press and have never looked back... 
Only pussies turn acrylic pens, however, I had a momentary gender change, turned pussy and had no issues trimming an acrylic blank... even did both ends! 
Nevertheless it felt good stepping out of the kitty litter and using dunny paper corners again.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I've got one too and cussed it at first... Like the cheapos, I held the blank in my hand and stuffed it all up... as well as rip my hand to pieces... that was a good result as I then used it in the press and have never looked back...
> Only pussies turn acrylic pens, however, I had a momentary gender change, turned pussy and had no issues trimming an acrylic blank... even did both ends!
> Nevertheless it felt good stepping out of the kitty litter and using dunny paper corners again.


when i bought mine i took heed to the recommendation,use only in a drill press !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> when i bought mine i took heed to the recommendation,use only in a drill press !!!!


Ducks, at least dis one, can't read! But I only did it once, after *"reading"* the blood on my hands.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Someone signed me up for golf. So that's what I am doing today.

Maybe early voting as well.


----------



## 987Ron

Wife tried to sign me up to drive to the store with her, used the sore back excuse to get out of that. Was excused as I drove her to Augusta and back yesterday. Enough is enough! Sometimes work, then I give in. Only to her.


----------



## moke

Good for you Ron....My wife is in the full on settling her fathers estate mode, which means so am I! Her brother is the co-executor and is the laziest human being known to mankind. If he makes a call he takes what I call a congratulatory tour. He has to call me and her....We are in the middle of selling two vehicles....lots to do.

Duckman...Only real men turn acylic...wood is too easy.....


----------



## GR8HUNTER

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya...on this fine Friday morning!


----------



## moke

Went to a brand new exotic wood place today....great prices and two pallets full of walnut and white oak shorts, from the kiln testing. Got a lot of wood for good prices, and a couple of turning blanks, one is purple heart....
Not sure what going Prices are but red oak was 3.00 a bf...and walnut 5.02 for the better grade....nice stuff....happy to have them here!


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> Went to a brand new exotic wood place today....great prices and two pallets full of walnut and white oak shorts, from the kiln testing. Got a lot of wood for good prices, and a couple of turning blanks, one is purple heart....
> Not sure what going Prices are but red oak was 3.00 a bf...and walnut 5.02 for the better grade....nice stuff....happy to have them here!


i wish i could get walnut that cheap here.even shorts are way more than that.


moke said:


> Went to a brand new exotic wood place today....great prices and two pallets full of walnut and white oak shorts, from the kiln testing. Got a lot of wood for good prices, and a couple of turning blanks, one is purple heart....
> Not sure what going Prices are but red oak was 3.00 a bf...and walnut 5.02 for the better grade....nice stuff....happy to have them here!


i wish i could get walnut that cheap here.even shorts are way more than that.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Jerry Lee Lewis has passed.

There is a famous bar on the board walk at Sea Side Hights called the Chatter box. My parents went to see Jerry Lee (right around the time he was accused of sleeping w a 12 yr old girl) they walked out on him.

No doubt he was a force in the music industry.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis has passed.
> 
> There is a famous bar on the board walk at Sea Side Hights called the Chatter box. My parents went to see Jerry Lee (right around the time he was accused of sleeping w a 12 yr old girl) they walked out on him.
> 
> No doubt he was a force in the music industry.


very sad,one of the greats


----------



## Peteybadboy

Todays Sun Rise

This is around 7am, moving toward 7:15 am.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Todays Sun Rise
> 
> This is around 7am, moving toward 7:15 am.


how can something so beautiful as that turn into Ian destruction 🥺


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> how can something so beautiful as that turn into Ian destruction 🥺


the power of nature tony,she can be so beautiful and turn so destructive. 😕


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> ... Got a lot of wood for good prices, and a couple of turning blanks, one is purple heart....


Whatcha gonna do with them? Plant them and wait for them to morph into your manly acrylics?


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> acrylic's ? moke does wood too duckie.maybe your talkin about keebler ? so how are you this fine friday night ? oh sorry i guess saturday for you ?
> 
> [removed]
> View attachment 3858508


easy bandit,im married ok 🤣


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Whatcha gonna do with them? Plant them and wait for them to morph into your manly acrylics?


no I'm going to use my new Makita Track saw ......


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> no I'm going to use my new Makita Track saw ......


+1 buddy.hey you wanna join my cheer squad,im havin a hard time finding new cheer guys ? 🤣


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> acrylic's ? moke does wood too duckie.maybe your talkin about keebler ? so how are you this fine friday night ? oh sorry i guess saturday for you ?
> 
> so how di you like cricket scolding me for backing you up yesterday for you comment (should be) ! i was kinda pissed off by it myself. were good friends and i guess were not allowed to joke with each other anymore ? hey she needs to take a look at who promotes this forum and who compliments and encourages new people. im the biggest cheerleader on lj's period,and you can check the stats !
> View attachment 3858508


I love your new ensemble there Pottzy....should we explain that "O" is a college and the mascot is the "Ducks"? Yup the Oregon Ducks.......Ducks are the same the world over.......LOL!!!!!

and Duckie I only turn wood for segmenting....then I use poly...not that cheesey CA!


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> +1 buddy.hey you wanna join my cheer squad,im havin a hard time finding new cheer guys ? 🤣


I'd like to join, but I just don't have the package for it...LOL....I mean what ever is in the yellow sack...what did you think I meant....Festool maybe?


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I love your new ensemble there Pottzy....should we explain that "O" is a college and the mascot is the "Ducks"? Yup the Oregon Ducks.......Ducks are the same the world over.......LOL!!!!!
> 
> and Duckie I only turn wood for segmenting....then I use poly...not that cheesey CA!


so mike you in on my LJ'S cheer squad ? now i dont like black mail but i need cheer dudes so if you dont sign my contract im gonna have to release this pic of you in collage buddy.sorry,im desperate !!!!


----------



## moke

pottz said:


> so mike you in on my LJ'S cheer squad ? now i dont like black mail but i need cheer dudes so if you dont sign my contract im gonna have to release this pic of you in collage buddy.sorry,im desperate !!!!
> View attachment 3858514


I am into black and gold.....but for the hawkeyes not the steelers.....and I have stopped wearing belly shirts before I dyed my hair blonde...so this is cleary photoshopped of me....


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> I am into black and gold.....but for the hawkeyes not the steelers.....and I have stopped wearing belly shirts before I dyed my hair blonde...so this is cleary photoshopped of me....


sorry buddy but this has been authenticated by numerous sources,including your wife !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> Duckman...Only real men turn acylic...wood is too easy.....





pottz said:


> acrylic's ? moke does wood too duckie.maybe your talkin about keebler ? so how are you this fine friday night ? oh sorry i guess saturday for you ?


You *Yanks *stick like glue... Seems like this singleton (or is it simpleton) *Aussie* has lost his _wingman_ and has to lead the charge...








and I happen to like the *Green Lantern* outfit... *rc, *where ru?


987Ron said:


> ..... as I drove her to Augusta and back yesterday....


You did pick her up for the return trip?


pottz said:


> so how di you like cricket scolding me......


Nothing wrong with a spanking... and even better if unwarranted. I personally saw nothing wrong with what you scribed... not everyone is going to labour through 1,228 comments to see if it has been addressed before.


moke said:


> no I'm going to use my new *Makita* Track saw ......


No bloody wonder *track saws* have such a bad name!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> I am into black and gold.....but for the hawkeyes not the *steelers* (*ex cops*).....and I have stopped wearing belly shirts before I dyed my hair blonde...so this is cleary photoshopped of me....


C'mon *mokey*, you being an ex-fotograpler, you know a picture never lies... nor does to 2.1K crowd,



  





Click on the picture for a SWMBO prezzie... you guys (*moke* and *mokesse*) know the drill.

Anyone else that wants to *pick up the pieces*,

_Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus free._
_When prompted, choose __*“Stand-alone mode”*__.

In the puzzle:

Toggle __Ctlr+E__ between edge pieces/all pieces.

Left click, hold and drag to place. When pieces fit they will weld together (the two pieces don’t have to be horizontally oriented to weld but still need to be aligned).

Right click on a piece to rotate. Keep right clicking to keep rotating. You can rotate (right click) while “left click moving”._

_Right click on any non-piece for sub-menu (to Exit)._


----------



## Peteybadboy

LittleBlackDuck said:


> C'mon *mokey*, you being an ex-fotograpler, you know a picture never lies... nor does to 2.1K crowd,
> 
> View attachment 3858545
> 
> Click on the picture for a SWMBO prezzie... you guys (*moke* and *mokesse*) know the drill.
> 
> Anyone else that wants to *pick up the pieces*,
> 
> _Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus free._
> _When prompted, choose __*“Stand-alone mode”*__.
> 
> In the puzzle:
> 
> Toggle __Ctlr+E__ between edge pieces/all pieces.
> 
> Left click, hold and drag to place. When pieces fit they will weld together (the two pieces don’t have to be horizontally oriented to weld but still need to be aligned).
> 
> Right click on a piece to rotate. Keep right clicking to keep rotating. You can rotate (right click) while “left click moving”._
> 
> _Right click on any non-piece for sub-menu (to Exit)._


Now I can't "un-see" that!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Heavy cloud cover today. I have been signed up for golf again. I think it is best. I'm sitting around because I feel guilty, I have little to no damage. Time to get up and go.

Got my vote in yesterday too.

Moke I knew Oregon, did not know the mascot was the ducks


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cloudy out, not a star or planet to be seen this am. Grandfather Sun will be a bit less. 67 out now 
Coffee is nice and warm, tastes good, gets the old body moving. Have a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding early in the Morning....might get moving around about...Noon-ish?

Need help, have to dig out the Router Table...








Way back there in that corner..








For one thing, I need that router bit.....I also will need the entire table..








Have a lot of work for it to do...


----------



## 987Ron

pottz said:


> +1 buddy.hey you wanna join my cheer squad,im havin a hard time finding new cheer guys ? 🤣


Do I have to shake Pom Poms and wear weird costumes?


----------



## moke

That is just about the funniest thing Ive seen in a while!!!! Thanks for that my little web footed friend.......


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After this pas weeks marathon of unusual activity, I am doing exactly nothing today. Okay, well maybe not, let's say my activity for the day shall be declared as, goofing off!


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Heavy cloud cover today. I have been signed up for golf again. I think it is best. I'm sitting around because I feel guilty, I have little to no damage. Time to get up and go.
> 
> Got my vote in yesterday too.
> 
> Moke I knew Oregon, did not know the mascot was the ducks


forget that guilt my friend you went way above and beyond sheltering your neighbors and all the help you gave them cleaning up.thats something to be proud about.hell im proud to know you.


----------



## pottz

987Ron said:


> Do I have to shake Pom Poms and wear weird costumes?


of course..................what do you mean weird ron ?


----------



## pottz

after a trip to lowes and one of my wood suppliers for a sheet of melamine i got another box assembled that will be my scroll saw cabinet.it will have a drawer or two and doors on the bottom.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

WARRIORS.......COME OUT TO PLAY !!!!!!


----------



## RichT

Great movie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *WARRIORS.......COME OUT TO PLAY !!!!!!*
> View attachment 3858654


----------



## corelz125

Scroll saw gets used much Pottz?


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Scroll saw gets used much Pottz?


no because it's on a metal stand si if i do wanna use it i gotta drag it out.so with this rolling cart it will be much easier to use....well,maybe


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I've got my scroll saw on a dolly and hate it. I'm definitely going to build a roller cabinet like yours. What I've got so darn unstable and prone to tipping. The drawers are going to a great Storage addition.


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> Pottz, I've got my scroll saw on a dolly and hate it. I'm definitely going to build a roller cabinet like yours. What I've got so darn unstable and prone to tipping. The drawers are going to a great Storage addition.


stay tuned buddy. i did screw up though.....i made it lower than i wanted.dont say anything, this is just between you and me


----------



## Gene01

Mine is too high. Had to get an adjustable hieght office chair. Yeah, CHAIR. at my age, the old back can't tolerate standing on a concrete floor, too long.


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> after a trip to lowes and one of my wood suppliers for a sheet of melamine i got another box assembled that will be my scroll saw cabinet.it will have a drawer or two and doors on the bottom.
> View attachment 3858629


Show off, I just use 3/4 ply for my shop furniture.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Golf with the girls today.

Chores can wait another day. (Those are piling up) at least I made a list. Progress!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cloudy out and cool. Bought a couple of real German Strudels just out at the grocery. Big slice of one this am with my coffee, lots of raisins, cherries, yum yum. Best part they are all mine as the girls are gluten intolerant so I get all of the strudels. Mine mine mine. 

Have a great day. Halloween tomorrow but will the kids be out tonight? Candy is ready.


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> i made it lower than i wanted


Just get bigger wheels. 

Personally, I would not want those square corners. It seems like they would poking me all the time unless you mount it so that the table sort of sticks out over the edge.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Gene01 said:


> Mine is too high. Had to get an adjustable hieght office chair. Yeah, CHAIR. at my age, the old back can't tolerate standing on a concrete floor, too long.


i used dewalt stand except i cut it down so its perfect height for sitting at scroll saw  😎😎


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Just get bigger wheels.
> 
> Personally, I would not want those square corners. It seems like they would poking me all the time unless you mount it so that the table sort of sticks out over the edge.


maybe your belly is too big ?   no the table on the saw will hang over the front by several inches,should work fine.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Show off, I just use 3/4 ply for my shop furniture.


at around 95lbs a sheet i may have too in the future,almost impossible for me to lift on up on the saw horses.


----------



## corelz125

Scroll saw is one of them tools that are great for its purpose but dont get used a lot by me at least. Making some of the small puzzles it was a must if I wanted to keep all my fingers


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> maybe your belly is too big ?   no the table on the saw will hang over the front by several inches,should work fine.


Definitely, especially after getting almost 20 beers in the beer swap, half of which were 16 and 19.5 oz cans.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Definitely, especially after getting almost 20 beers in the beer swap, half of which were 16 and 19.5 oz cans.


im right there with ya.


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> Scroll saw is one of them tools that are great for its purpose but dont get used a lot by me at least. Making some of the small puzzles it was a must if I wanted to keep all my fingers


i got mine from my dad.i dont use it much lately but it was used a lot when my wife was doing craft shows.i got to cut everything out for her.but if i get it on a cart so it's easier to get out maybe ill use it more.plus the cart just creates more storage that was taken up by the open metal stand.


----------



## moke

Looks like a good stand to me!


----------



## moke

They are still running the story Jerry Lee Lewis died on Friday....who's right here...DW or the current reporting.....


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> They are still running then story Jerry Lee Lewis died on Friday....who's right here...DW or the current reporting.....


current mike,all news sources are saying he has died.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Jerry Lee is still dead


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jerry Lee Lewis dead at 87 two days after false report*
_Jerry Lee Lewis has passed away just two days after he was falsely reported as dead, Page Six can confirm. He was 87.
The “Great Balls of Fire” singer’s rep, Zach Farnum, confirmed his death to us via email.
The publicist also told us that the rock ‘n’ roll icon died on Friday at his home in DeSoto County, Miss.
Earlier this week, Farnum was fuming over a TMZ article that incorrectly broke the news of Lewis’ death before he had actually died._


----------



## moke

Hey if it's on the internet it must be true!!!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop this morning...found a dead squirrel laying on the shop floor.....nice.

Rest of the day?








Was a little busy....








making shavings...


----------



## pottz

never had a dead squirrel but ive found a few dead humming birds over the last few years.they fly in and cant find their way out. ive got a skylight ant the ridge about 14' up so they just go there.ive saved a couple.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have had a few dead birds.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> at around 95lbs a sheet i may have too in the future,almost impossible for me to lift on up on the saw horses.


*pottzy*, *pottzy*,... So you'd rather struggle than admit you need a *GRABO*!


corelz125 said:


> Scroll saw is one of them tools that are great for its purpose but dont get used a lot by me at least. Making some of the small puzzles it was a must if I wanted to keep all my fingers


All that means is that you've gotta make* more puzzles*!

Maybe *pottzy* might surrender to his* puzzling side*.


moke said:


> Looks like a good stand to me!


The stand is cool, but what it stands on is poopsie... ya need bigga wheels... sacrifice a few more shekels!


moke said:


> They are still running the story Jerry Lee Lewis died on Friday....who's right here...DW or the current reporting.....


Ask *Elvis*!


----------



## moke

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Ask *Elvis*!


He's fine.....I saw him several times in Vegas! and when I got back to Iowa he was at the same grocery store as I was....he was with Santa.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Moke but I don’t buy it. Neither Elvis or Santa would go to Iowa😉


----------



## pottz

sorry ducks no puzzles im my near future,maybe when im old and worn out like you............


----------



## pottz

well didn't get as much done today as i had hoped.just got the trim done.i wanted to get the glides mounted and drawer box pieces cut but ........well i just goofed off too much and said hell with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858784


thanks dw !


----------



## pottz

hey patio people i posted a new project if your interested.even if your not, get your asses over and comment !!!! 🤣 man the views and comments are way down since the switch.especially views,no one is even looking anymore.very sad.gonna make people say why bother if no one looks or comments.


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz, do you think that Damascus knife blank company that you used for your project could have been XITUO or Katsura? They look similar with the boxes, finger guards and end caps.


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> Pottz, do you think that Damascus knife blank company that you used for your project could have been XITUO or Katsura? They look similar with the boxes, finger guards and end caps.


xituro no for sure,katsura maybe !


----------



## pottz

northwoodsman said:


> Pottz, do you think that Damascus knife blank company that you used for your project could have been XITUO or Katsura? They look similar with the boxes, finger guards and end caps.


yes found it.it was katsura cutlery. they were on sale when i bought mine.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> He's fine.....I saw him several times in Vegas! and when I got back to Iowa he was at the same grocery store as I was....he was with Santa.


Don't knock *Santa*... People that stop believing in him start to get just sox for Christmas.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Don't knock *Santa*... People that stop believing in him start to get just sox for Christmas.


i wish,just coal for me 😢


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> i wish,just coal for me 😢


Dirty *Miner's* sox!


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> well didn't get as much done today as i had hoped.just got the trim done.i wanted to get the glides mounted and drawer box pieces cut but ........well i just goofed off too much and said hell with it.



Ya know, put some angled lattice in that and you'd have a dandy wine rack, ready to wheel out to the patio for a nightcap.

The other end could hold a decent cask for the Duckster (If you went with larger casters like he suggested)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Don't knock *Santa*... People that stop believing in him start to get just sox for Christmas.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a fine, 'how do you do'. I got in all sorts of trouble for not going with the wife on her trip to N.M. and AZ. She comes back not feeling well and ends up passing Covid to me. It's like having a really crappy cold. Guess she knows best and old Bob is the stupid one, again! I'm on the down hill side of this thing and should be back to normal by the end of the week.


----------



## moke

HokieKen said:


> Sorry Moke but I don’t buy it. Neither Elvis or Santa would go to Iowa😉


Well that's a good point....


----------



## moke

I have an in with Santa...he's my brother. I talked with him and he's giving all you guys coal!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

moke said:


> Well that's a good point....


Buddy Holly's trip to IA didn't turn out so well. RIP Buddy Holly.


----------



## pottz

BurlyBob said:


> Here's a fine, 'how do you do'. I got in all sorts of trouble for not going with the wife on her trip to N.M. and AZ. She comes back not feeling well and ends up passing Covid to me. It's like having a really crappy cold. Guess she knows best and old Bob is the stupid one, again! I'm on the down hill side of this thing and should be back to normal by the end of the week.


sometimes ya just cant win bob.


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> View attachment 3858874
> 
> 
> I have an in with Santa...he's my brother. I talked with him and he's giving all you guys coal!!!


cool 😎


----------



## Peteybadboy

BurlyBob said:


> Here's a fine, 'how do you do'. I got in all sorts of trouble for not going with the wife on her trip to N.M. and AZ. She comes back not feeling well and ends up passing Covid to me. It's like having a really crappy cold. Guess she knows best and old Bob is the stupid one, again! I'm on the down hill side of this thing and should be back to normal by the end of the week.


Bob that sucks. I have had it. Not fun.


----------



## recycle1943

back to the patio - Early this summer I had a Hybiscus that was really a show off. Well, its over now, no leaves and one single 'small' bloom. Normally the blooms are 10" to 12" in diameter. This one barely makes 5" but that's OK - it has nothing to prove. I should say that we've had 3 freezing temperature nights in the last 10 days or so.









But it's cousin 'lil red' is still trying 










and 2 0f my supertunias can't read the thermometer


















So I'm just going to let them go as long as they want


----------



## pottz

recycle1943 said:


> back to the patio - Early this summer I had a Hybiscus that was really a show off. Well, its over now, no leaves and one single 'small' bloom. Normally the blooms are 10" to 12" in diameter. This one barely makes 5" but that's OK - it has nothing to prove. I should say that we've had 3 freezing temperature nights in the last 10 days or so.
> View attachment 3858896
> 
> 
> But it's cousin 'lil red' is still trying
> 
> View attachment 3858897
> 
> 
> and 2 0f my supertunias can't read the thermometer
> 
> View attachment 3858898
> 
> View attachment 3858899
> 
> 
> So I'm just going to let them go as long as they want


yeah that one was quite the show stopper dick.petunias are still going strong here.hey post on green thumbs for those that watch that thread.probably make some cry.


----------



## pottz

happy halloween kids.stop by the patio for some treats,or maybe some tricks 💀😈


----------



## RichT

Totally retro:

Jane's getting serious — Jon Astley

Jane's kinda cute, too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning

No idea what I am going to do today.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, still and quiet out this am. Coffee in the old travel mug and off to Savannah. Long wait while daughter has her first chemo for the BC. 
Home by 4 to 5 pm 

Had a tech here yesterday for a computer/printer problem Seems when Epson had an upgrade on the printer their was a flaw in the software and the scanner would no longer work. Tech was good, did a "work aroung" the problem. Can now scan, computer driven scan now while before it was scanner originated. Anyway it works so I am happy., but not with Epson. Seems up dates on electronic items often cause problems.  Like the I phone updates where I have to do a reset of my preferences, happened twice. LJ has the same problems only new not an update. It is what it is. 

Have a great day, enjoy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya....uuuuummmm, 4 of these things to clean up..








As all 4 drawers are now glued up...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cancer sucks 🥺


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> cancer sucks 🥺


yes,i know it all too well buddy. 😢


----------



## moke

So just checking...did the Duck and Pottzy hand out little bottles of vino to the trick or treaters?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *,or maybe some tricks*


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> So just checking...did the Duck and Pottzy had out little bottles of vino to the trick or treaters?


i gave beer..............it was light beer though


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3858961


EASY DW


----------



## BurlyBob

I survived thru another night. I still feel like crap.


----------



## moke

So Pottzy, just curious...what was your costume for trick or treating? I was going to guess Justin Bieber.....


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> i gave beer..............it was light beer though


I like the idea of "gummy beers" that Duffs Brewery (Simpsons) put out. Mmmmmm..... gummy beers.....


----------



## Peteybadboy

BurlyBob said:


> I survived thru another night. I still feel like crap.


Bob, two tough nights for me


----------



## Peteybadboy

OK a member of the golf club and a nice lady (friend of wife) asked me to fix their guest bed.

The rail has a 1" or so dowel that snapped. Clean at the break. I plan to drill both ends out and reglue.

The mortis on the post concerns me. Should I pin it w dowels, or break it completely apart and reglue?

I would appreciate your suggestions


----------



## pottz

moke said:


> So Pottzy, just curious...what was your costume for trick or treating? I was going to guess Justin Bieber.....


oh no nothing that frightening mike 😂


----------



## Peteybadboy

Today's work made a tray for a humidor I made for by good friend. (Funny the night of the storm he brought the humidor to my house so I could look at it.) That may have saved the humidor.

This was for the Celtic Knot Humidor (the first one I made) on my project page.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Today's work made a tray for a humidor I made for by good friend. (Funny the night of the storm he brought the humidor to my house so I could look at it.) That may have saved the humidor.
> 
> This was for the Celtic Knot Humidor (the first one I made) on my project page.


sounds like he had a bit of damage to his home ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> sounds like he had a bit of damage to his home ?


The entire community had 3 to 4 feet of sea water. All the first-floor condo's and all the houses. Our community had almost the same damage. Our surge was 10 feet in spots. So that means he and 100"s of thousands were crushed, Ie. all furniture dry wall doors, floors, appliances etc in the street pile. I did most of the work, he hired to college kids to move the wet furniture. He has a contractor now rebuilding, he is staying in a half-done condo in the same community. Insurance does not cover flood. Storm surge is not flood to insurance companies. Brutal storm.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> The entire community had 3 to 4 feet of sea water. All the first-floor condo's and all the houses. Our community had almost the same damage. Our surge was 10 feet in spots. So that means he and 100"s of thousands were crushed, Ie. all furniture dry wall doors, floors, appliances etc in the street pile. I did most of the work, he hired to college kids to move the wet furniture. He has a contractor now rebuilding, he is staying in a half-done condo in the same community. Insurance does not cover flood. Storm surge is not flood to insurance companies. Brutal storm.


that is complete *BULL SH1T  😭*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

moke said:


> So Pottzy, just curious...what was your costume for trick or treating? I was going to guess Justin Bieber.....


I just nailed the animal nightie on my front door with a sign, "Skinning free"... they just ran screaming... next year I'll install a slide down the stairs to avoid those silly clumsy accidents.


Peteybadboy said:


> OK a member of the golf club and a nice lady (friend of wife) asked me to fix their guest bed.
> 
> The rail has a 1" or so dowel that snapped. Clean at the break....


I'd like to see pictures of *how the bed broke*


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I just nailed the animal nightie on my front door with a sign, "Skinning free"... they just ran screaming... next year I'll install a slide down the stairs to avoid those silly clumsy accidents.
> 
> I'd like to see pictures of *how the bed broke*


yeah a 1" dowel,that took some back and forth force !!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

GR8HUNTER said:


> that is complete *BULL SH1T  😭*


What? Come down and see.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peteybadboy said:


> What? Come down and see.


Normal view, and Ian at the height of the surge.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning world. Up late. Long and trying day yesterday. Taking it easy today. Couple of errands. 
Coffee this am is a real necessity. Time to get breakfast and confront the world. Ugly place the world at times. 
Have a good day. I will.


----------



## HokieKen

Peteybadboy said:


> What? Come down and see.


I think that was an empathetic “man, this is some terrible BS” and not a disbelieving “you’re full of BS”. 😉


----------



## GR8HUNTER

let me clear something up 

*Insurance does not cover flood. Storm surge is not flood to insurance companies *

THIS is what i was referring too sorry if i upset you i did not mean too 🥺


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Florida - and especially Coastal Florida, has their own set of insurance coverage "options" and "responsibilities". Each case is handled individually. In our latest hurricane, FEMA will cover some of the costs not covered by the insurance companies. I think this is a subject that should not be discussed here as it just leads to confusion, conjectures and mis-information that could cost an affected property owner dearly if they followed bad advice.
Thank you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

GR8HUNTER said:


> let me clear something up
> 
> *Insurance does not cover flood. Storm surge is not flood to insurance companies *
> 
> THIS is what i was referring too sorry if i upset you i did not mean too 🥺


Oh Okay! I thought it was kind of weird. We are good man!


----------



## Peteybadboy

HokieKen said:


> I think that was an empathetic “man, this is some terrible BS” and not a disbelieving “you’re full of BS”. 😉


Thanks Ken.


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Morning world. Up late. Long and trying day yesterday. Taking it easy today. Couple of errands.
> Coffee this am is a real necessity. Time to get breakfast and confront the world. Ugly place the world at times.
> Have a good day. I will.


Sorry for your troubles Ron.


----------



## bandit571

Shop smells funny, today....and I am not even in it....
Coat of stain was a "Blend"......Witch's Brew + Amber Shellac.....waiting on it to dry fully, today....maybe tomorrow a coat of Varnish? Had ONE drawer that was a tad sticky....block plane and a ROS to "un-sticky" it...All 4 drawers now glide smoothly...floor is a mess...of see-through Pine shavings...

Next trip to the shop, I'll take along the camera...I hope..


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Shop smells funny, today....and I am not even in it....
> Coat of stain was a "Blend"......Witch's Brew + Amber Shellac.....waiting on it to dry fully, today....maybe tomorrow a coat of Varnish? Had ONE drawer that was a tad sticky....block plane and a ROS to "un-sticky" it...All 4 drawers now glide smoothly...floor is a mess...of see-through Pine shavings...
> 
> Next trip to the shop, I'll take along the camera...I hope..


you know the rule ,we gotta see it to believe it😁


----------



## bandit571

Ok...shot of the floor's mess..








And the guilty parties...








Mainly that "Maroon" block plane..
Topside?








Not too bad, for Spalted Maple?
Side view?








Turn the case a bit..








And...the Full Frontal..








Still a bit sticky to the touch, letting this sit a day...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Ok...shot of the floor's mess..
> View attachment 3859104
> 
> And the guilty parties...
> View attachment 3859105
> 
> Mainly that "Maroon" block plane..
> Topside?
> View attachment 3859106
> 
> Not too bad, for Spalted Maple?
> Side view?
> View attachment 3859107
> 
> Turn the case a bit..
> View attachment 3859108
> 
> And...the Full Frontal..
> View attachment 3859109
> 
> Still a bit sticky to the touch, letting this sit a day...


i like that color.of course the only opion on that that matters is the boss !


----------



## pottz

well guys i told you about the young woman thats going through cancer treatments after surgery having a lot more than anyone should ever have to be removed from their body.she was scheduled for her third round of chemo yesterday but that was postponed due to her white cell counts being way too low.not good.she was very strong entering this whole process but is starting to loose hope,maybe giving up saying her body is now in control and she's lost the fight.im very worried that if the mind gives up so will the body.she's only 32,way too young to being dealing with this.my wife is sick with worry for her.i think i told you she was at one time engaged to our son.so she is the daughter we never got................😞


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to hear that Pottz😢. Cancer is a sonuvabich.


----------



## pottz

yeah ive lived through way too much,i cant let her give up yet.i never give up😣


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

!


GR8HUNTER said:


> let me clear something up
> 
> *Insurance does not cover flood. Storm surge is not flood to insurance companies *
> 
> THIS is what i was referring too sorry if i upset you i did not mean too 🥺


And I thought you were looking for the *"I"* on your keyboard!


bandit571 said:


> Shop smells funny, today....


Fart before you go in *bandit*...








Just make sure it's a ripe *green* one and not *brown*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> well guys i told you about the young woman thats going through cancer treatments after surgery having a lot more than anyone should ever have to be removed from their body.she was scheduled for her third round of chemo yesterday but that was postponed due to her white cell counts being way too low.not good.she was very strong entering this whole process but is starting to loose hope,maybe giving up saying her body is now in control and she's lost the fight.im very worried that if the mind gives up so will the body.she's only 32,way too young to being dealing with this.my wife is sick with worry for her.i think i told you she was at one time engaged to our son.so she is the daughter we never got................😞


Sorry to hear this. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Peteybadboy

On a good note. I fixed the bed a fellow member needed help with. Usually, I say a good deed never goes unpunished.
(think about it, just about everyone here needs Funiture) What would a new bed cost?

I don't ask to be paid. I enjoyed the work itself. I delivered the fixed bed the next day.

Then she handed me a note. I said thanks (thought it might be a gift certificate) In it was 125$. Its not the money, I felt appreciated. She said take your wife to dinner; I'm thinking Woodpeckers!


----------



## Peteybadboy

This morning's show.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee is great today, better than usual or I am just more needy. Grandfather sun is rising here also, bright and warm. 65 out now 78 later. 
Have a great day. As the old politician said while hiding out in the Bahamas "Keep the faith, Baby"


----------



## recycle1943

Peteybadboy said:


> Then she handed me a note. I said thanks (thought it might be a gift certificate) In it was 125$. Its not the money, I felt appreciated. She said take your wife to dinner; I'm thinking Woodpeckers!


WOW - I've got to find one of the Woodpecker stores that serve *"DINNERS" *then maybe my wife will go with me


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Peteybadboy said:


> On a good note. I fixed the bed a fellow member needed help with. Usually, I say a good deed never goes unpunished.
> (think about it, just about everyone here needs Funiture) What would a new bed cost?
> 
> I don't ask to be paid. I enjoyed the work itself. I delivered the fixed bed the next day.
> 
> Then she handed me a note. I said thanks (thought it might be a gift certificate) In it was 125$. Its not the money, I felt appreciated. She said take your wife to dinner; I'm thinking Woodpeckers!


It's nice when someone gives recognition to your effort... personally I couldn't give a toss about the amount, however, just the thought is priceless.

Now, is *Woodpecker's* an "up market" diner... as $125 won't even get you a small tin of the proprietary *red paint* from the tool company.


----------



## recycle1943

Potts - I'm sorry to hear of your friend, inner strength does help


----------



## moke

Pottzy...My thoughts and prayers are with your friend. We get close to folks and consider them as family, and it makes it more difficult to see them struggle. You know your LJ Family is with you.


----------



## pottz

thank you guys i appreciate your thoughts and prayers. she's just hitting a low point in the battle right now and needs to regroup her will power. she has a great family thats standing by her side,plus many good friends.if she losses we all will loose.i dont like loosing


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya pottz. Remember quality over quantity though. Better she has a few months of relative peace than a couple years of constant sick ess and pain. I think we all have a tendency with loved ones to fight to keep them around as long as posssible and forget that for them, it may be better to help them enjoy the time they have left regardless of how long it is. It sucks ass but sometimes you just can’t win the fight so you have to escape with as little pain as possible. I’ve had a front-row seat to cancer battles and it’s a hard place to be. Really hard. Good on you and your wife for being with her through this hard time.


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> I hear ya pottz. Remember quality over quantity though. Better she has a few months of relative peace than a couple years of constant sick ess and pain. I think we all have a tendency with loved ones to fight to keep them around as long as posssible and forget that for them, it may be better to help them enjoy the time they have left regardless of how long it is. It sucks ass but sometimes you just can’t win the fight so you have to escape with as little pain as possible. I’ve had a front-row seat to cancer battles and it’s a hard place to be. Really hard. Good on you and your wife for being with her through this hard time.


no your right kenny,i sure hate to see people suffer long battles with cancer. i was with my mom when she took her last breath,and my dad also.that was a real hard one.two years ago the guy i worked with for over 35 years lost his battle with bone cancer.he never got a retirement,worked until the doctors called him for more tests.he never came back to work. made me decide,hell with that,im gonna get out when i turn 65.lifes too short.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Just walked 10,13,9 holes to check the greens. Amazing how they have bounced back after being under 4 feet of sea water for about 24 hours. Salt kills just about every plant.

I also put 3 drawers in my rolling drill press cabinet. I removed the drawers from a friend's house that he is remodeling. Came with Blum self-closing sliders to boot. (i took over 10 pair of 18" Blum sliders out of that house. A Slight modification to the cabinet and they fit well. I picked up some needed space.

Heading up to NJ on Monday to oversee a bathroom remodel and do some chores for my Mom. She recently broke her wrist. (yes she also broke her hip months ago) but that is a little better.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey as you already know watch out for I-95 if you come that route. Construction at I-95 and I-16 interchange in Savannah. Mid day just slow for a short distance,
Have a safe trip.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Just walked 10,13,9 holes to check the greens. Amazing how they have bounced back after being under 4 feet of sea water for about 24 hours. Salt kills just about every plant.
> 
> I also put 3 drawers in my rolling drill press cabinet. I removed the drawers from a friend's house that he is remodeling. Came with Blum self-closing sliders to boot. (i took over 10 pair of 18" Blum sliders out of that house. A Slight modification to the cabinet and they fit well. I picked up some needed space.
> 
> Heading up to NJ on Monday to oversee a bathroom remodel and do some chores for my Mom. She recently broke her wrist. (yes she also broke her hip months ago) but that is a little better.


nice score on the slides,there not cheap. sorry to hear about your mom,hope she heals quickly.broken hips in elderly can be a death sentence, glad she recovered ok.your a good son,neighbor and friend petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Petey as you already know watch out for I-95 if you come that route. Construction at I-95 and I-16 interchange in Savannah. Mid day just slow for a short distance,
> Have a safe trip.


Ron I know that is horrible. 95 as a whole is horrible. I am flying this trip. Gota see mom gota get back.


----------



## corelz125

A 6th-grade teacher posed the following problem to one of her arithmetic classes:

“A wealthy man dies and leaves ten million dollars.

One-fifth is to go to his wife, one-fifth is to go to his son, one-sixth to his butler, and the rest to charity.

Now, what does each get?”

After a very long silence in the classroom, one little boy raised his hand.

With complete sincerity in his voice, answered, “A lawyer!


----------



## bandit571

Feeling a bit under the weather...might take the weekend off from the shop....Sore throat, chest hurts, bad cough, runny nose, bad headache....and a fever blister on me upper lip...

Chest of drawers has been moved into it's place in the bedroom....and was promptly filled up....and THAT was it for the shop time, today....


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather...might take the weekend off from the shop....Sore throat, chest hurts, bad cough, runny nose, bad headache....and a fever blister on me upper lip...
> 
> Chest of drawers has been moved into it's place in the bedroom....and was promptly filled up....and THAT was it for the shop time, today....


good my friend,nothing wrong with taking a well deserved rest.chill out man. 🆒


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Bandit-






*


----------



## pottz

we have roof rats that love to eat the sour oranges on my neighbors tree. well tonight me and my pellet gun decided to thin the herd ! just got me one.i thought the first shot got him. no movement for a few minutes.then i look and he's moved,so not dead.another shot and he moves again.damn not dead yet ! so one more time.now understand im holding a heavy high powered pellet gun in one hand and a high powered flash light in the other and trying to get them to focus together and keep the gun steady.another shot and he doesn't move.............!!!!! ok just went and checked again after 5 minutes.he's dead.....!!!!! hey for city folk this is as best as hunting gets  🤣 🤣

hey it made my night


----------



## RichT

We have these little ground squirrels. Very destructive. About the size of a small rat. I nail them out the back door during the summer. The scavengers take care of the rest.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> We have these little ground squirrels. Very destructive. About the size of a small rat. I nail them out the back door during the summer. The scavengers take care of the rest.


nice to see you posting again my friend,getting kinda lonely here on the frontier buddy


----------



## RichT

pottz said:


> nice to see you posting again my friend,getting kinda lonely here on the frontier buddy


Me too. I follow along, but it's not the same anymore.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> Me too. I follow along, but it's not the same anymore.


yeah totally agree.what was once a community called lumber jocks is now just a generic forum ! hell im probably in trouble right now saying what i am ?


----------



## MSquared

I was gonna ask. So, it's not just me?!


----------



## Peteybadboy

bandit571 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather...might take the weekend off from the shop....Sore throat, chest hurts, bad cough, runny nose, bad headache....and a fever blister on me upper lip...
> 
> Chest of drawers has been moved into it's place in the bedroom....and was promptly filled up....and THAT was it for the shop time, today....


Bandit sounds like Covid. I hope not


----------



## Peteybadboy

pottz said:


> yeah totally agree.what was once a community called lumber jocks is now just a generic forum ! hell im probably in trouble right now saying what i am ? ive been spanaked so much i dont even feel it anymore,or know if and when im gonna get banned ? and will i even care !!!!



Pottz I tend to agree.


----------



## 987Ron

Suppose to be clear warm and nice today, however a light sprinkle is falling now. 82 later??? So says NOAA.

We have squirrels. Sometimes they decide to chew on the vent pipes on the roof if they are lead. Thought lead was poison. Found a fitting called Critter Quitter that fits over the vent pipe. Have had them on for 2 years and seem to work. Easy to install, getting on the roof was the hard part.

Most of us just ignore the squirrels. Messy little varmits. The Corgi loves to chase them up a tree and then sits by the base of the tree for awhile. 

Breakfast and off to the shop. Vidalia onions in with the scrambled eggs this am. We have 3 fresh bags of the Vidalias. Son's co professor has a farm and raises them. Brought the son a several bags of them. Just south of us is the official Vidalia onion growing area. Vidalia GA. Vidalia onions are mild, somewhat sweet. Great on hamburgers, with eggs, etc. 

Behave today but have a good time. Enjoy.


----------



## moke

bandit571 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather...might take the weekend off from the shop....Sore throat, chest hurts, bad cough, runny nose, bad headache....and a fever blister on me upper lip...
> 
> Chest of drawers has been moved into it's place in the bedroom....and was promptly filled up....and THAT was it for the shop time, today....


The great thing about being retired is, no schedule, and no boss (except the SWMBO). Take it easy, watch a little liliac on you tube and let yourself heal....


----------



## splintergroup

pottz said:


> we have roof rats that love to eat the sour oranges on my neighbors tree. well tonight me and my pellet gun decided to thin the herd ! just got me one.i thought the first shot got him. no movement for a few minutes.then i look and he's moved,so not dead.another shot and he moves again.damn not dead yet ! so one more time.now understand im holding a heavy high powered pellet gun in one hand and a high powered flash light in the other and trying to get them to focus together and keep the gun steady.another shot and he doesn't move.............!!!!! ok just went and checked again after 5 minutes.he's dead.....!!!!! hey for city folk this is as best as hunting gets  🤣 🤣
> 
> hey it made my night


Nice! I love the urban hunting trip stories  

Though I respect everything's right to live, some critters just get my goat. For a good laugh if you detest squirrels, there are plenty of YT videos of peoples "squirrel slingshots". Clever traps that launch a squirrel when sprung. Makes for a good life lesson for the squirrel.

As to your late night hunting, first shot probably was a kill. Followups need to be head shots as all the zombie shows attest to.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

splintergroup said:


> *Nice! I love the urban hunting trip stories*


----------



## pottz

MSquared said:


> I was gonna ask. So, it's not just me?!


no many here feel the same way. i mean just look at how low the views on projects are.most dont even get 100 anymore.which just makes people feel,why bother to post a project if no one will even look.


----------



## pottz

Peteybadboy said:


> Pottz I tend to agree.


if it wasn't for the good friends i have here id quit myself.


----------



## pottz

splintergroup said:


> Nice! I love the urban hunting trip stories
> 
> Though I respect everything's right to live, some critters just get my goat. For a good laugh if you detest squirrels, there are plenty of YT videos of peoples "squirrel slingshots". Clever traps that launch a squirrel when sprung. Makes for a good life lesson for the squirrel.
> 
> As to your late night hunting, first shot probably was a kill. Followups need to be head shots as all the zombie shows attest to.


that rat was just in some small branches and didn't move for about 15 minutes,thought for sure i had him,then he takes off and climbs up into an old squirrels nest,hopefully to die.im sure i hit him a couple times.they eat the sour oranges in the tree next to my patio.


----------



## Lazyman

Squirrels are tough to kill. When I shoot them while raiding my bird feeders, they usually just climb up a tree out of reach and flip me off.


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> no many here feel the same way. i mean just look at how low the views on projects are.most dont even get 100 anymore.which just makes people feel,why bother to post a project if no one will even look.


The site is really *missing the mark on projects*. When they came up on pulse you would go look at it, and then when someone commented you would check out the comment and maybe respond. 
Now you have to go look for them and never see others comments, 
Pretty much sucks. I won't bother wasting my time posting a project. projects is what made the community connect with each other. What pisses me off the most is that management ignores that fact and will give you the standard 
"you still can". It doesn't work without coming up on the pulse every time a comment is made on a project.

Then, since you have the same 5 people answering every question, there is no need to interject with an answer that comes with real experience.

I have already limited my time here and will not be contributing (not that anybody cares) unless I see something of interest, and to be honest content is very lacking.


----------



## bandit571

Then make some that is.....


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz I have rat issues in my back yard also, they run on my fence. I have an 8' tall cedar Board On Board fence with an 8" top cap. They don't run on the top cap because owls and hawks will get them, and they don't run on the bottom two rails because my 4 dogs will get them. They run on the second rail from the top which is about 5.5' from the ground. I have a pond behind my fence so they nest back there and have access to water. I use Tom Cat snap traps that I have screwed to that 2nd rail. I take 2 traps and screw them side by side, 1" apart, with the jaws facing the pickets. When I used only 1 trap, the rat would try to jump over it and only his hind legs would get caught in it and it wouldn't kill it so it would chew the hack out of my fence trying to get loose and my dogs would be barking all night. With two traps in tandem it gets caught in both and it's an instant clean kill in a second or two. I kill several rats every month, some times I'll kill 5 or 6 in a week. I have 6 traps in all. I check them every morning while my coffee is brewing. I have an old 12" kitchen tongs hanging on the fence and I just throw the dead ones back over into the pond area where they came from.


----------



## CommonJoe

bandit571 said:


> Then make some that is.....


When the site changes to my liking I would be glad to contribute, as I often have in the past.
Until then, you just do you, and not worry about me.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> The site is really *missing the mark on projects*. When they came up on pulse you would go look at it, and then when someone commented you would check out the comment and maybe respond.
> Now you have to go look for them and never see others comments,
> Pretty much sucks. I won't bother wasting my time posting a project. projects is what made the community connect with each other. What pisses me off the most is that management ignores that fact and will give you the standard
> "you still can". It doesn't work without coming up on the pulse every time a comment is made on a project.
> 
> Then, since you have the same 5 people answering every question, there is no need to interject with an answer that comes with real experience.
> 
> I have already limited my time here and will not be contributing (not that anybody cares) unless I see something of interest, and to be honest content is very lacking.


wrong joe i care,i love your work and appreciate the experience you have and information you give. i look at it this way,even if i only inspire one person or one person cares what ive done thats ok.

the forum has shifted away from projects and just wants it to be a chat room i guess.IMO projects should be what everything revolves around !


----------



## bandit571

Project has been posted...and....

Currently, I am sitting here having a "Cuppa" Irish Black Tea, with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream...


----------



## pottz

bandit571 said:


> Project has been posted...and....
> 
> Currently, I am sitting here having a "Cuppa" Irish Black Tea, with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream...


sounds like my kind of medicine. 💊


----------



## GR8HUNTER

bandit571 said:


> Project has been posted...and....
> 
> Currently, I am sitting here having a "Cuppa" Irish Black Tea, with a shot of Ryan's Irish Cream...


a good shot of jonnie walker wit htea will fix even covid 🤪 

i hope all our TEXAS guys are ok after tornadoes 🙏


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, my most annoying pest problem is these Eurasian banded doves. I need to find a high quality air rifle to take a few out. They are tough bird to knock down and they get smart real fast.


----------



## BB1

Not sure how it looks on a computer, but to get to projects I go to the "new" symbol at the top and then select the projects tab. Haven't seen a way to know if there are new ones. And I agree with others, it isn't as much fun if there is so little interaction related to the various projects. That seems up to us as LJ...


----------



## pottz

BB1 said:


> Not sure how it looks on a computer, but to get to projects I go to the "new" symbol at the top and then select the projects tab. Haven't seen a way to know if there are new ones. And I agree with others, it isn't as much fun if there is so little interaction related to the various projects. That seems up to us as LJ...


yeah the excuses for why this didn't happen or why this wont work is getting real old barb !!! as ive said many times,and gotten spanked for it,probably will again.it's all about money and what it costs to make things happen.peace.


----------



## BB1

pottz said:


> yeah the excuses for why this didn't happen or why this wont work is getting real old barb !!! as ive said many times,and gotten spanked for it,probably will again.it's all about money and what it costs to make things happen.peace.


But...still is up to everyone to decide what to view. Hopefully things will settle and new habits of checking projects will set in.


----------



## pottz

had a nice restful day in the shop.got all the pieces cut for the drawers for the new shop carts,drawer glides mounted,everything routed and holes filled.tomorrow assemble the drawers and get mounted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *as ive said many times*


----------



## CommonJoe

BB1 said:


> But...still is up to everyone to decide what to view. Hopefully things will settle and new habits of checking projects will set in.


Yes, but there are so many problems with how it works now. When someone makes a comment on a project, it doesn't come back to the top. There is no way that everyday you can go through all the projects just to see if someone has commented on them, especially when they get 3 or 4 pages back.
Projects just disappear. And what about for viewers that only stop in on weekends?
Too hard for them to keep up I would imagine.

Just making the projects come back up when commented on would be a big step for those that wish to seek out projects.

I love looking at the projects, but I'm not going searching everyday.
I also miss "Rolling the Dice" That used to bring up so many unique projects. Shame it's another hook we don't have.

Biggest travesty is that any of this conversation is landing on deaf ears.
It's already been suggested on the feedback thread, but got answers that insulted my intelligence.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Yes, but there are so many problems with how it works now. When someone makes a comment on a project, it doesn't come back to the top. There is no way that everyday you can go through all the projects just to see if someone has commented on them, especially when they get 3 or 4 pages back.
> Projects just disappear. And what about for viewers that only stop in on weekends?
> Too hard for them to keep up I would imagine.
> 
> Just making the projects come back up when commented on would be a big step for those that wish to seek out projects.
> 
> I love looking at the projects, but I'm not going searching everyday.
> I also miss "Rolling the Dice" That used to bring up so many unique projects. Shame it's another hook we don't have.
> 
> Biggest travesty is that any of this conversation is landing on deaf ears.
> It's already been suggested on the feedback thread, but got answers that insulted my intelligence.


yeah i agree the comm.feedback thread is just the same questions asked over and over and over .........ive seen nothing get done other than maybe some bugs got fixed. now im sure we'll get scolded for not posting this on that thread.what if we dont want to,maybe we just want to discuss it here ? i guess were not allowed anymore ? sad


----------



## CommonJoe

pottz said:


> yeah i agree the comm.feedback thread is just the same questions asked over and over and over .........ive seen nothing get done other than maybe some bugs got fixed. now im sure we'll get scolded for not posting this on that thread.what if we dont want to,maybe we just want to discuss it here ? i guess were not allowed anymore ? sad


It's already been addressed over there so I don't see the problem. It would just be more censorship, Another negative about the new site. I feel more for you because it's your thread, don't really care what they do to me, losing interest anyway, discipline would just be a favor...

Edit: The Patio and the Woodshed are 80% of the community traffic.
They would only be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CommonJoe said:


> The site is really *missing the mark on projects*. When they came up on pulse you would go look at it, and then when someone commented you would check out the comment and maybe respond.
> Now you have to go look for them and never see others comments,
> Pretty much sucks. I won't bother wasting my time posting a project. projects is what made the community connect with each other. What pisses me off the most is that management ignores that fact and will give you the standard
> "you still can". It doesn't work without coming up on the pulse every time a comment is made on a project.
> 
> Then, since you have the same 5 people answering every question, there is no need to interject with an answer that comes with real experience.
> 
> I have already limited my time here and will not be contributing (not that anybody cares) unless I see something of interest, and to be honest content is very lacking.





pottz said:


> wrong joe i care,i love your work....


Would have like to give a check out/comment, but looks like the BLOCKING doesn't seem to be DEAD!



pottz said:


> .... if i only inspire one person or one person cares what ive done thats ok.


For 1 liners as many do, that's OK... but when some try to inform/educate/(attempt to) amuse what is the use.

One of my favourite quotes was *"where was your review", *to which I've been shot down far too many times... However, how are we to find out about new products, or novel uses without what people might think is a mundane review.
To me, it seemsthat *reviews* are set up are for items you are interested in... and probably already have it... it's the *newbies* and *oddities* I am interested in _and don't know what to look for_, but as often said, who else cares.


pottz said:


> if it wasn't for the good friends i have here id quit myself.


Looks like that excuse has given me a reason to opt out or at least a sabatical that may be unending.


Desert_Woodworker said:


>



In a parting note and all this critter/animal bashing, looks like a long glance to your right is what could get *one's* balls shot off.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> It's already been addressed over there so I don't see the problem. It would just be more censorship, Another negative about the new site. I feel more for you because it's your thread, don't really care what they do to me, losing interest anyway, discipline would just be a favor...
> 
> Edit: The Patio and the Woodshed are 80% of the community traffic.
> They would only be shooting themselves in the foot.


shooting themselves in the foot,lol,i think they already have my friend ! maybe im the only one left that understands and appreciates what you do here ? for me losing people like you is a huge lose ! stay with me bud !!!!


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Would have like to give a check out/comment, but looks like the BLOCKING doesn't seem to be DEAD!
> 
> 
> For 1 liners as many do, that's OK... but when some try to inform/educate/(attempt to) amuse what is the use.
> 
> One of my favourite quotes was *"where was your review", *to which I've been shot down far too many times... However, how are we to find out about new products, or novel uses without what people might think is a mundane review.
> To me, it seemsthat *reviews* are set up are for items you are interested in... and probably already have it... it's the *newbies* and *oddities* I am interested in _and don't know what to look for_, but as often said, who else cares.
> 
> Looks like that excuse has given me a reason to opt out or at least a sabatical that may be unending.
> 
> 
> 
> In a parting note and all this critter/animal bashing, looks like a long glance to your right is what could get *one's* balls shot off.


whoaaaa ducks,so you saying you have no "good" friends worth staying around for ? hell i dont give a [email protected]#t what anyone is doing.im my own man,i dont do anything just because someone else is doing it. i post comments and projects for those that appreciate it. weather that be one jock or a hundred.are you guys looking for huge crowds that pump you full of sunshine ? if i inspire one guy and answer one question that helps someone im damn happy. so for that ill be here for a little while longer.well unless ive pissed off the gods "again"


----------



## Lazyman

CommonJoe said:


> Yes, but there are so many problems with how it works now. When someone makes a comment on a project, it doesn't come back to the top. There is no way that everyday you can go through all the projects just to see if someone has commented on them, especially when they get 3 or 4 pages back.
> Projects just disappear. And what about for viewers that only stop in on weekends?
> Too hard for them to keep up I would imagine.
> 
> Just making the projects come back up when commented on would be a big step for those that wish to seek out projects.


Are you checking alerts? (Avatar>Alerts). If someone comments on a project that I am following, they show up there. For example, your "testing, 123 comment" on your delete test project popped to the top of my alerts list when you added that comment because I was following it since I made a comment at some point. Alerts include both Discussion and Showcase activity that I am following. Alerts are usually what I check first. It is similar to how I used to use the old pulse to follow things that I was watching on the old site. Next I will check New (Discussions). I do not check New Showcase as often but that is similar to how often I checked on the old site too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

BurlyBob said:


> Pottz, my most annoying pest problem is these Eurasian banded doves. I need to find a high quality air rifle to take a few out. They are tough bird to knock down and they get smart real fast.


this is what i have and i love it 
*Crosman Optimus  *


----------



## CommonJoe

Lazyman said:


> Are you checking alerts? (Avatar>Alerts). *If someone comments on a project that I am following*, they show up there. For example, your "testing, 123 comment" on your delete test project popped to the top of my alerts list when you added that comment because I was following it since I made a comment at some point. Alerts include both Discussion and Showcase activity that I am following. Alerts are usually what I check first. It is similar to how I used to use the old pulse to follow things that I was watching on the old site. Next I will check New (Discussions). I do not check New Showcase as often but that is similar to how often I checked on the old site too.


Sorry, i know you mean well, but I don't want a half ass work around that I have to follow every project or person in order to get an alert. I want to see ALL the comments on ALL the projects when they happen, and then decide if I want to check it or not.


----------



## Lazyman

Yikes. Not sure how I would weed through every comment in every project. I don't even click on every project much less want to see every "nice job" on every project. 

At the risk of giving you another workaround here ya go:
Advanced search: Search Projects Tab
Enter ? in the search text
Select Category of Project
Check Include Comments box
Sort by date

This will show you from newest to oldest any activity on any project. 

BTW, If you do not check the include comments box, you get a grid that shows the most recently added projects much like we used to see when browsing new projects in the old system. 

I know you said that you don't want a work around but using the system as it was designed is what we are stuck with.


----------



## CommonJoe

Lazyman said:


> Yikes. Not sure how I would weed through every comment in every project. I don't even click on every project much less want to see every "nice job" on every project.


Thanks,
You know what I mean.
I just want them to pop up when they are posted, like the pulse, and then decide if I want to view or not along with new comments on the projects as well. I'm not asking for much, and am only asking for what I want. Everybody else can use the site as intended if the wish.


----------



## pottz

CommonJoe said:


> Thanks,
> You know what I mean.
> I just want them to pop up when they are posted, like the pulse, and then decide if I want to view or not along with new comments on the projects as well. I'm not asking for much, and am only asking for what I want. Everybody else can use the site as intended if the wish.


i agree,ive tried the "advanced " search. PITA and never found what i wanted. it used to so simple,now it's just a PITA!!!!!


----------



## RichT

What I'm reading sounds like a community in the throes of some serious change. There's so much discontent.

For me, the biggest thing isn't the site format, it's the over-moderation. I won't rehash my issues, but it's sucked the life out of the site.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

pottz said:


> whoaaaa ducks,so you saying you have no "good" friends worth staying around for ? hell i dont give a [email protected]#t what anyone is doing.im my own man,i dont do anything just because someone else is doing it. i post comments and projects for those that appreciate it. weather that be one jock or a hundred.are you guys looking for huge crowds that pump you full of sunshine ? if i inspire one guy and answer one question that helps someone im damn happy. so for that ill be here for a little while longer.well unless ive pissed off the gods "again"


I appreciate that sentiment *pottzy*, and posted in the past with little regard to earning kudos or brownie points and hoped that I could part some knowledge onto someone or even crack a single smile.
However, on this new format, all I notice is some die hard members trying their hardest to keep the site alive.


----------



## 987Ron

I keep trying but slowly edging towards the exit.


----------



## Lazyman

The thing that is more likely to run me off is a bunch of old guys whining about change.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I happen to like the new site with the added features. Also, the moderators are doing their job similar to other web forums. Yet when driving who likes a policeman?


----------



## CommonJoe

Lazyman said:


> The thing that is more likely to run me off is a bunch of old guys whining about change.


Since you mentioned "bunch" and we were just speaking about the site, I take it that I'm included in your "group of old guys whining about change"?

From my point, it's more constructive criticism for a new site. I have no problem with change when it is advantageous for Me. I would think with all the New technology since the old site was created, that a new site would have been at least as user friendly as the old antiquated site was. Unfortunately that is not the result. My "constructive criticism" is my last ditch effort on my part to help save this site and make it more user friendly. I already took my shot on the feedback thread and my answers made me feel, as I said earlier, belittled and insulted my intelligence telling me to just jump through hoops instead.

If you feel like this is old guys whining about change and feel like that may run you off, then all I can say is don't let the door hit you in the ass, because I happen to like the site and am going to stay around whining until I know they are no longer going to make the effort to make projects and conversation about projects better.


----------



## pottz

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I appreciate that sentiment *pottzy*, and posted in the past with little regard to earning kudos or brownie points and hoped that I could part some knowledge onto someone or even crack a single smile.
> However, on this new format, all I notice is some die hard members trying their hardest to keep the site alive.


yeah i guess im one of em.cant do it alone though.im hoping everyone will get used to it and accept it.


----------



## pottz

RichT said:


> What I'm reading sounds like a community in the throes of some serious change. There's so much discontent.
> 
> For me, the biggest thing isn't the site format, it's the over-moderation. I won't rehash my issues, but it's sucked the life out of the site.


you tellin me


----------



## pottz

as for whining sometimes i do when i feel a lot more could have been done to maintain what we had.now some things are better and some a lot worse.im here for the long haul and see where it goes. now you guys probably know were violating the rule to post all comments about the new format on the feedback thread. another thing that irritates me.we dont even have the right to talk to our friends on another thread in private.im done with the feedback thread,it's going no where,just rehashing the same questions over and over again. lets see if these comments get moved there monday.


----------



## pottz

well no shop work on the carts got done today,ended up yard work instead.by the time i did some planting and made a lowes run the day i was getting short and didn't feel like setting everything up.as i get older i tend to worry less about rushing to get everything done.im more about enjoying the process these days.


----------



## corelz125

I hear a lot more complaints about using this site than people enjoying the new software. This new site has pushed away some good guys already and others are on the fence of leaving also.


----------



## pottz

corelz125 said:


> I hear a lot more complaints about using this site than people enjoying the new software. This new site has pushed away some good guys already and others are on the fence of leaving also.


sadly yes.the ones we need the most also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Now you may understand what the employees of Twitter feel like 👴 😏


----------



## pottz

Desert_Woodworker said:


> Now you may understand what the employees of Twitter feel like 👴 😏


actually no i dont.ive never been fired from a job in my life.of course ive only worked for two companies total ! obviously musk did not like the way twitter was being run.probably had way too many employees also. i had heard something this morning where the (ex) ceo made am apology ? now there making a class action lawsuit saying they wern't given enough warning ! good luck,as far as i know there is no law saying a company has to give advanced notice. hell i just lost my truck driver to a layoff.he had no notice,i had 6 hr's that i was losing him ! maybe musk will reform twitter or make it worse ? i dont use it so i could care less. hell i can barely deal with this forum


----------



## bandit571

I happen to like this forum....and I enjoy USING it....Call me weird if you want.....but it does what I need for it to do. 

The Patriot Woodworker site also runs a very similar set-up to this new site..and I had been USING that for over a year, BEFORE LJs switched over.....right down to the emojis....so, yeah, I do know how to use this site...

Almost like going from driving a 1976 Camaro...to driving a brand new one today.....Name is the same...just what is under the "hood" might be a wee bit different.. 

As for the Whinners...there is an old saying: "Bitch, bitch, bitch.." Meh...

A relative of mine had a sign hanging by the office door of his Truck Detail Shop...
"If'n all you want to do is stand there and bitch...go back home"


----------



## splintergroup

So still playing with my new-to-me diode laser by cutting up some of my endless stashes of veneer.

Another experiment. A gazillion small triangles to see if I can create a popular illusion used on cutting boards.

This time I have contact paper instead of tape for the layout work. Works great  










(black contact paper on my black granite surface plate)

The three woods are maple, makore, and fumed makore. I cut at various angles so I could keep the grain running the same direction (only on the wood, makore, where someone would notice)

Each triangles long side is about 3/4" and after the first hour I realized this work sucks . I'll go nuts doing this.

I'll give it a rethink and figure ways to do it by staged layout and recuts. Same as one with any dignity would do to make a cutting board pattern 

Finished up the layout










Off to the vacuum bag to make a panel.

Came out good 'nuff, now to figure what to do with this latest doo-dad.


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> So still playing with my new-to-me diode laser by cutting up some of my endless stashes of veneer.
> 
> Another experiment. A gazillion small triangles to see if I can create a popular illusion used on cutting boards.
> 
> This time I have contact paper instead of tape for the layout work. Works great
> 
> View attachment 3859612
> 
> 
> (black contact paper on my black granite surface plate)
> 
> The three woods are maple, makore, and fumed makore. I cut at various angles so I could keep the grain running the same direction (only on the wood, makore, where someone would notice)
> 
> Each triangles long side is about 3/4" and after the first hour I realized this work sucks . I'll go nuts doing this.
> 
> I'll give it a rethink and figure ways to do it by staged layout and recuts. Same as one with any dignity would do to make a cutting board pattern
> 
> Finished up the layout
> 
> View attachment 3859617
> 
> 
> Off to the vacuum bag to make a panel.
> 
> Came out good 'nuff, now to figure what to do with this latest doo-dad.
> View attachment 3859619


That's awesome! I finally broke down and bought a diode laser that showed up last week, and veneer stuff is one of the things I hope to experiment with soon. I may have missed it, but are you just laying the veneer in there on its own? I was thinking about trying to cut the veneer with a piece of glass on top of it to keep it flat.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning:

This site is ok. All i'm saying is you guys make the site, not the other way around.

Off to NJ (flying) to see my Mom and oversee the installation of a walk-in shower.

Going to miss the town hall meeting about the hurricane losses and assessment of 6k to the members. Gong to be a bitch session. I will attend via Zoom.

I see the new site has 51k users. We lost 300k or so?

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Spending less and less time on LJ these days. Lots of reasons.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

pottz said:


> *id rather not say,got in trouble for that before.*


*Did you get a "good nights sleep" as recommended? 👴*


----------



## splintergroup

Mosquito said:


> That's awesome! I finally broke down and bought a diode laser that showed up last week, and veneer stuff is one of the things I hope to experiment with soon. I may have missed it, but are you just laying the veneer in there on its own? I was thinking about trying to cut the veneer with a piece of glass on top of it to keep it flat.


Thanks Mos!

For the veneer, I classify it under two categories. Flat and everything else 

My basic setup is a glass sheet raised up about 1" from the bench. The bench is protected with a scrap of Hardee Board (cement) and raising the glass keeps the bench out of the focus zone.

For flat veneer I'll just tape the edges to the glass. Slight bumps etc. don't seem to matter much. For the non-flat I'll duct tape a second sheet of glass to the first, just like a book binding. Veneer goes on the lower sheet then I "close the book" and secure the layers with a small spring clamp (or more tape). This presses the veneer flat, but the power/speed needs to be adjusted a tad to compensate. Glass gets a wipe down with windex after each sheet to remove the burn residue. This keeps the heat away from the back side of the veneer so it doesn't char.


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> Thanks Mos!
> 
> For the veneer, I classify it under two categories. Flat and everything else
> 
> My basic setup is a glass sheet raised up about 1" from the bench. The bench is protected with a scrap of Hardee Board (cement) and raising the glass keeps the bench out of the focus zone.
> 
> For flat veneer I'll just tape the edges to the glass. Slight bumps etc. don't seem to matter much. For the non-flat I'll duct tape a second sheet of glass to the first, just like a book binding. Veneer goes on the lower sheet then I "close the book" and secure the layers with a small spring clamp (or more tape). This presses the veneer flat, but the power/speed needs to be adjusted a tad to compensate. Glass gets a wipe down with windex after each sheet to remove the burn residue. This keeps the heat away from the back side of the veneer so it doesn't char.


Very helpful, thank you! So it sounds like with the right adjustments, the glass on top is a good way to go for anything that's not flat, or "flat enough". I've got a honeycomb bed, so was hoping a single piece of glass on top might work well, and it sounds like it's definitely worth a shot!


----------



## splintergroup

Mosquito said:


> Very helpful, thank you! So it sounds like with the right adjustments, the glass on top is a good way to go for anything that's not flat, or "flat enough". I've got a honeycomb bed, so was hoping a single piece of glass on top might work well, and it sounds like it's definitely worth a shot!


Let me know how it works out!
I was concerned that any non-transparent backer would let the veneer burn, interested if it is a non-issue (sure save time cleaning glass )


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> Let me know how it works out!
> I was concerned that any non-transparent backer would let the veneer burn, interested if it is a non-issue (sure save time cleaning glass )


For sure! I'll see if I can try it out this week and report back. I just bought a new small fire extinguisher for that end of the shop (the big one is on the other end of the shop), so I should be good to experiment


----------



## Cricket

Gentle Reminder From Our Community Rules


----------



## CommonJoe

You should close the thread then.


----------



## Cricket

CommonJoe said:


> You should close the thread then.


That is not something I intend to do at this time, but you can certainly choose not to post in it.

- Cricket


----------



## Redoak49

Sad....think that I may just not post for awhile and watch from a distance. Hopefully, things will get ironed out and everyone will be happy.


----------



## CommonJoe

Cricket said:


> That is not something I intend to do at this time, but you can certainly choose not to post in it.
> 
> - Cricket


Thank You for letting me know my choices...


----------



## Peteybadboy

987Ron said:


> Spending less and less time on LJ these days. Lots of reasons.


I understand. be well . id like to hear from you


----------



## moke

Can someone tell me what you guys use to glue down felt? I want to put it in the old machinist tool box of my dad's but for those of you that have made jewelry boxes, I wondered how you glued it down....


----------



## John Smith_inFL

3M-77 is like contact cement - not much time to move things around.
LOCTITE Spray Adhesive (Medium) is more forgiving and easier to pick up and adjust before it sets (in a few minutes).


----------



## recycle1943

I wonder why some fail to realize that we are GUESTS on this site and should behave as such


----------



## 987Ron

Always have used felt that had a peel off back and self adhering. Sometime adhering the felt to a backing (poster board) and then placing into the drawer works good. Makes covering odd shapes a bit easier. Easier to change when it gets worn or dirty.


----------



## recycle1943

moke said:


> Can someone tell me what you guys use to glue down felt? I want to put it in the old machinist tool box of my dad's but for those of you that have made jewelry boxes, I wondered how you glued it down....


I use water down titebond wood glue


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - 3M 77 Spray adhesive works great. Be careful of overspray. If you have never used it send me an email, I have a lot of experience with it. For your project the spray can will be easier then the liquid. Very easy and quick to use. From start to finish it will be set in 5-10 minutes. The down side is that you can't move it once you put your piece in place so you have to be very accurate or trim to fit once in place. Look forward to seeing it once it's finished. Most of my dad's stuff went into the trash, it was mostly junk. I have two of his old tackle boxes. My mom slipped them into my truck when my brothers weren't looking. My three brothers have been searching for them for 14 years now. Every time I see them they bring the tackle boxes up. One of them ended up with a boat, one got a house, the other got 20 acres of hunting land and they are upset over two tackle boxes.


----------



## moke

Thanks guys....I am not a fan of the spray on adhesive....I owned a photo store and studio for most my life...I used it a lot...it has it place, but I have serious question how well it will work on something porous like felt.....John, have you had experience with it? I really want to use the thick felt. Likewise Ron, thank you but the adhesive stuff I have and have used seem so be less "felty" than the roll stuff. I like it a lot, but not what this box came with. 

Maybe I should qualify, I was recently given my fathers machinist box. It is wooden, armored on the outside, but wooden drawers. He would have bought it in the 40's. My Dad is long gone, but it means a lot to me and I am restoring it.

Recycle- That sounds like it has possiblity.... Also respectfully I disagree with you about us being guests. That ship sailed when they started selling memberships.....We are now members that have paid for a subscription....not guests.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - it works great on porous surfaces. I have built many speaker boxes and AV cabinets with it for our church campuses. Smooth surfaces may only need one coat, porous surfaces may 2-3 coats. Just time it right so your doing the last coat on the smooth and porous surface at the same time. The nice thing is that it's thick so it won't saturate or soak through the felt.


----------



## moke

NWMan....Do I need to coat both sides? THe mounting stuff I used at the studio you did not.


----------



## recycle1943

moke said:


> Recycle- That sounds like it has possiblity.... Also respectfully I disagree with you about us being guests. That ship sailed when they started selling memberships.....*We are now members that have paid for a subscription....not guests.*


It's a slippery slope - nuff said
There's a country singer that said it very well - why can't we be friends ?
Oh - try the watered down Titebond on a piece of scrap. I usually glue it prior to assembly and hand brush it in place and then a backer board over it with a gallon of finish on top of that.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Mike - I bought a really thick material for the inside of my Steamer Trunk and used 3M-77 spray. It works as it was designed to do and is still holding as it should. Since this was going to be a family heirloom, I didn't want to cut corners on the adhesive. Of course anything new should have some practice runs first.


----------



## northwoodsman

moke said:


> NWMan....Do I need to coat both sides? THe mounting stuff I used at the studio you did not.


For the STRONGEST bond, coat each side, let it dry until you can touch it and it won't stick to your fingers. If you are in your shop and the can is warm and the shop is heated you're looking at 5 minutes or so. Once you touch those dried surfaces together they are stuck good, thus the term contact cement. Now if you don't wait until it is dry and it's still wet, you may have a little forgiveness and may be able to pull them apart if you make a mistake. If you do it like you did in the photo shop and only coat one side and put it together wet, you will have much more forgiveness. As John pointed out, Locktite brand gives you some strength options, so does 3M. Your old photo shop technique may be fine for what you are trying to do, at least for horizontal surfaces. You may want to use the contact method for the sides (vertical) if you have any. It depends on how much use you think the tool box will get. I'm confident that with your experience and knowledge that you will know what to do. It sounds like a fun project. Edit: I almost forgot - you need a roller. You are going to want a hard roller to flatten out the felt as you go. It will make it smooth and give you a much better bond. This is a critical step.


----------



## splintergroup

moke said:


> Can someone tell me what you guys use to glue down felt? I want to put it in the old machinist tool box of my dad's but for those of you that have made jewelry boxes, I wondered how you glued it down....


I use the 3M77 for my stuff as suggested above.
Typically I will spray the drawer bottom panel (cut oversized), wait the 1-2 minutes per can instructions, then lay the felt over. I use my 4" ink pad roller center-out to level it out and make sure I have a good bond. To the TS to trim to final size and leave clean edges on the panel for gluing into the drawer bottom rabbet or the grooves if the bottom is recessed when assembling the sides.

For a complete box/drawer like you have, I'll do the same spray/roll out onto some heavy card stock and trim to fit with a guillotine style paper cutter. I then apply some wood glue around the perimeter of the drawer/box bottom (about 1/4" in from the edges) and add a few "globs" in the center area for large items, slip it in and press it out flat. Often I'll cut a caul to easily fit inside so I can add a clamp to keep it flat until the wood glue sets.

The 77 only needs one surface sprayed, the higher numbered stuff (stronger bond) requires both sides sprayed which can get messy.


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> Let me know how it works out!
> I was concerned that any non-transparent backer would let the veneer burn, interested if it is a non-issue (sure save time cleaning glass )


Well, not much time for testing, but I did give it one try...

This is my first attempt at cutting anything with the laser, so not surprised it was no good, but still.

It didn't cut all the way through in much of it, and etched the back of the glass (side against the veneer). My guess is too slow of speed, and may have to do more than one pass. I went off some of their suggested speeds for etching plywood, so I think I was around 70% and 10mm/s. I'm new to all this (1 week), so may be completely off base there lol.

However, the smoke did seem to come out through the honeycomb rather well, and there was no burning/charing/staining on the back side that I could notice, so I guess from that perspective the experiment from the original curiosity was a success?
I will say, that the 3/32" glass with the xtool, at least, makes it very tight between the glass and the laser shroud. I used the focus thing to set the height off the veneer, then put the glass down.

I did notice speeding it up to around 20mm/s and setting power to 40% seemed to produce much better results with no glass on it, than having the power set higher and speed slower (similar to the above 70/10)










The setup











Front side of the veneer










Back side of the veneer











Bottom (veneer) side of the glass


----------



## moke

Excellent ideas guys thank you for them. 

Splinter-The card stock you adhere the material to...like the thickness of a cereal box or matte board thickness?

Recycle-- I don't have the luxury of doing it prior to assembly.....but thank you! And Country music gives me nightmares....I don't want my truck back or old girlfriend....LOL ..... Your technique will be used on a chess board drawer I'm making for Christmas though....I literally buy Titebond 3 by the gallon.

NWMan....I think I will do the sides like that...but only the top part of the box has material on the sides....I have done a lot of contact cement brush on, so I have quite a selection of rollers.....glue rollers may work the best for the shorter sides...

John that trunk is beautiful...well done. And I will run some tests...good advice.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke we all know you prefer Western music over Country music.  And you thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas.


----------



## moke

northwoodsman said:


> Moke we all know you prefer Western music over Country music.  And you thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas.


Actually I prefer yodeling....but only when it is played with distortion and fuzz pedals.....


----------



## northwoodsman

moke said:


> Actually I prefer yodeling....but only when it is played with distortion and fuzz pedals.....


With an accordian and cow bells. "We need more cow bells!".


----------



## splintergroup

Mosquito said:


> Well, not much time for testing, but I did give it one try...
> 
> This is my first attempt at cutting anything with the laser, so not surprised it was no good, but still.
> 
> It didn't cut all the way through in much of it, and etched the back of the glass (side against the veneer). My guess is too slow of speed, and may have to do more than one pass. I went off some of their suggested speeds for etching plywood, so I think I was around 70% and 10mm/s. I'm new to all this (1 week), so may be completely off base there lol.
> 
> However, the smoke did seem to come out through the honeycomb rather well, and there was no burning/charing/staining on the back side that I could notice, so I guess from that perspective the experiment from the original curiosity was a success?
> I will say, that the 3/32" glass with the xtool, at least, makes it very tight between the glass and the laser shroud. I used the focus thing to set the height off the veneer, then put the glass down.
> 
> I did notice speeding it up to around 20mm/s and setting power to 40% seemed to produce much better results with no glass on it, than having the power set higher and speed slower (similar to the above 70/10)



Looking fine Mos 

I have my system cut with 3 passes so I can dial in the power to just barely cut through the veneer and etch the glass. Once the glass gets any soot from the cut, the laser will start to eat into it so that requires cleaning off the gunk each time.
(power 40%, speed 35mm/s)
I keep the tabs at 0.015 so things stay put but are easy to pop out when the time comes up.


----------



## splintergroup

moke said:


> Excellent ideas guys thank you for them.
> 
> Splinter-The card stock you adhere the material to...like the thickness of a cereal box or matte board thickness?



For the smaller stuff I make the cereal box stuff is about right. That would also work for larger areas if you secured it well to the interior. Maybe a glue spot every few inches. If you don't mind the loss of depth, even matte board up to 1/4" could be used as a drop-in and not needed to be glued to the interior. If you size it right, you can have the felt wrap over the sides of the board and from a friction fit into the drawer.


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> Looking fine Mos
> 
> I have my system cut with 3 passes so I can dial in the power to just barely cut through the veneer and etch the glass. Once the glass gets any soot from the cut, the laser will start to eat into it so that requires cleaning off the gunk each time.
> (power 40%, speed 35mm/s)
> I keep the tabs at 0.015 so things stay put but are easy to pop out when the time comes up.


What wattage was your laser? And I hadn't even thought about tabs... for more intricate things that's probably a good idea lol And yeah, I figured the soot caused the glass etching, which lead me to think the speed was too slow. These things have a learning curve, so thanks for the tips!


----------



## moke

splintergroup said:


> For the smaller stuff I make the cereal box stuff is about right. That would also work for larger areas if you secured it well to the interior. Maybe a glue spot every few inches. If you don't mind the loss of depth, even matte board up to 1/4" could be used as a drop-in and not needed to be glued to the interior. If you size it right, you can have the felt wrap over the sides of the board and from a friction fit into the drawer.



Awesome splinter...thanks for taking the time to help...that sounds like and awesome method....I have a couple hatchet paper cutters left from the studio......I knew those things would come in handy!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike if i were you i would try a test with just plain Elmers glue  😎

OR 3m make 90 spray glue which extends dry time by like a minute 🤪


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> Mike if i were you i would try a test with just plain Elmers glue  😎
> 
> OR 3m make 90 spray glue which extends dry time by like a minute 🤪


Good advice GR8 open time for a bumbler is a good thing


----------



## splintergroup

Mosquito said:


> What wattage was your laser? And I hadn't even thought about tabs... for more intricate things that's probably a good idea lol And yeah, I figured the soot caused the glass etching, which lead me to think the speed was too slow. These things have a learning curve, so thanks for the tips!


Laser is 10Watts optical power. The values for speed/power were without a top plate, I think I upped the power to 45% with the top glass.

I use a fairly healthy air assist to keep my lens clean. First time I tried veneer the cutouts blew all over the place. Some even ended up getting mauled after landing under the beam. 

My glass plate looks horrible, but still does it's job (plate on the underside).
When I did the "book" sammich for non-flat burls, the top plate also got a bit scarred, but did fine with more cuts.
Always kept the laser focused to the surface of the veneer, but it seems to work the same +/- a few mm's from optimum.

Glad to see I'm not the only one starting out with a new toy


----------



## corelz125

The duck has been a big laser user for the past few years. He always has some advice about using it.


----------



## corelz125

Recycle- That sounds like it has possiblity.... Also respectfully I disagree with you about us being guests. That ship sailed when they started selling memberships.....We are now members that have paid for a subscription....not guests.
[/QUOTE]

I agree with Moke that we are not guest. Without us is like having a baseball team with out any ball players


----------



## CommonJoe

We're nothing more than pawns. Needed to protect the King, but Dispensable.


----------



## Mosquito

splintergroup said:


> I use a fairly healthy air assist to keep my lens clean. First time I tried veneer the cutouts blew all over the place. Some even ended up getting mauled after landing under the beam.
> Glad to see I'm not the only one starting out with a new toy


Same lol


----------



## EricFai

True, he is always turning out those little puzzles.


----------



## WoodenDreams

I also use the 3M adhesive spray. Need to tape off what you don't want sprayed. I also spray sparingly. I find spraying too heavy, the adhesive can bleed through and stays too tacky..


----------



## EricFai

I'll let Pottz explain that one when He comes back. 

Have a great Day Folks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

corelz125 said:


> *The duck has been a big laser user for the past few years*. He always has some advice about using it.


Also *"D_W" *who has a laser and is over at the Woodshed...


----------



## splintergroup

corelz125 said:


> The duck has been a big laser user for the past few years. He always has some advice about using it.


I have (had) lots of LJ links to the Duck's workings and musings (quackings?). Still trying to get them back but going slowly.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of missing (non-)duck members, does anyone know what happened to Keifer? He hasn't been on the site since May of 2021. I always enjoyed his projects, especially his inventions. I thought that he had a YouTube channel that I had subscribed to but I cannot seem to find it either.


----------



## corelz125

Ron has a laser also I think. Yea I remember the laser talk between the duck and DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Duck has a Trotec... Ron is the guy who got me involved in lasers... 👴


----------



## builtinbkyn

Lazyman said:


> Speaking of missing (non-)duck members, does anyone know what happened to Keifer? He hasn't been on the site since May of 2021. I always enjoyed his projects, especially his inventions. I thought that he had a YouTube channel that I had subscribed to but I cannot seem to find it either.


Nathan I was perusing my subscriptions last night and came across his channel. Unfortunately all of his videos are gone. Seems the channel is still there, but only a Phil Collins video is posted to the playlist, which is kind of odd. woodkiefer1 Hope he's doing OK. I may have his email. If I do I'll reach out to him.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

builtinbkyn said:


> Nathan I was perusing my subscriptions last night and came across his channel. Unfortunately all of his videos are gone. Seems the channel is still there, but only a Phil Collins video is posted to the playlist, which is kind of odd. woodkiefer1 Hope he's doing OK. I may have his email. If I do I'll reach out to him.


I am not quite sure but i think that is his very old handle he made a new one later 🤓


----------



## builtinbkyn

GR8HUNTER said:


> I am not quite sure but i think that is his very old handle he made a new one later 🤓


Not sure Tony. I just went thru some of his newer projects which had videos attached and the videos are no longer available.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Still in NJ. Moved my flight to tomorrow because of Tropical Storm Nicole. For sure I would have been diverted to some city for the overnight. Good to be here w my bro and mom. She is a little testy today. New shower is slippery and the shower head to way to high. To Home Depot to find solutions.


----------



## moke

Man Petey, you get around! good for you! 

I belong to a woodturner for this area. I have not been going, mostly because I have not been turning that much, but going tonight. Even though I am 66 yo I am in the younger section of the club....and with age, generally , comes skill. That is certainly the case here. I feel like a real beginner around these guys. They have great classes and instructors so it is dumb for me not to go. 

Yesterday after waiting 3 months for chairs and a new sofa, they came and the wife thinks they are way too big for the space and wants to return them....OMG!!!! 

I would like to keep the site going strong for Pottzys return, so if you guys have contact with some of the old regulars, let them know we could use their help.....


----------



## Peteybadboy

moke said:


> Man Petey, you get around! good for you!
> 
> I belong to a woodturner for this area. I have not been going, mostly because I have not been turning that much, but going tonight. Even though I am 66 yo I am in the younger section of the club....and with age, generally , comes skill. That is certainly the case here. I feel like a real beginner around these guys. They have great classes and instructors so it is dumb for me not to go.
> 
> Yesterday after waiting 3 months for chairs and a new sofa, they came and the wife thinks they are way too big for the space and wants to return them....OMG!!!!
> 
> I would like to keep the site going strong for Pottzys return, so if you guys have contact with some of the old regulars, let them know we could use their help.....


Mike, you might introduce your wife to a tape measure.


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Mike, you might introduce your wife to a tape measure.


She's mean!!! (and makes a lot of money as I am retired)


----------



## Peteybadboy

moke said:


> She's mean!!! (and makes a lot of money as I am retired)


Mike I thought you carried?


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Mike I thought you carried?


I always carried inside my waistband when I was on the job.....my waistband is now otherwise occupied....


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, your wife isn't mean, she's just a little cranky because you made her stay up and watch the CMA Awards with you last night on the giant furniture.


----------



## corelz125

Yesterday after waiting 3 months for chairs and a new sofa, they came and the wife thinks they are way too big for the space and wants to return them....OMG!!!! 

I would like to keep the site going strong for Pottzys return, so if you guys have contact with some of the old regulars, let them know we could use their help.....
[/QUOTE]
Haha sounds like my wife. She tells me the size of the table she wants. I build it bring it in the house, then says to me why did you make it so big. I said this is the size you told me to make it.


----------



## corelz125

Maybe Keebler has been on the road more days lately.


----------



## corelz125

How many options are out there to lower the shower head Petey? Besides opening the wall and cutting the plumbing down.


----------



## northwoodsman

corelz125 said:


> How many options are out there to lower the shower head Petey? Besides opening the wall and cutting the plumbing down.


Shower head with the hose/spray head.


----------



## Peteybadboy

We could not the shower head off the pipe that comes out of the wall. I put and adjustable extension on her other shower years ago. I think the pipe has some kind of thread lock on it. won't budge. Called the installer for help.

Heading back to Fla today at 1230


----------



## Peteybadboy

northwoodsman said:


> Mike, your wife isn't mean, she's just a little cranky because you made her stay up and watch the CMA Awards with you last night on the giant furniture.



Giant furniture! Cracked me up. Mike I think we are going to need photos. I can help with my drafting skills. Grid paper and scale models of the giant furniture. All of which could have been done before the purchase, but here we are.


----------



## moke

Peteybadboy said:


> Giant furniture! Cracked me up. Mike I think we are going to need photos. I can help with my drafting skills. Grid paper and scale models of the giant furniture. All of which could have been done before the purchase, but here we are.


I'm not poking the bear!! She now thinks it ok....so good enough! Hey she is better than my first wife, whom I was married to for a very long year and a half. I had to sleep in my BVP ( Bullet proof vest). When we got divorced I sold the ring, and I advertised it as only worn by a little ol b1tch on Sundays only....That was 35 years ago....I have been married to Barb for 30. I complain but she is a very good woman.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Back in fla. Dense fog this morning. Wife purchased a bar shuffle bord game as our anniversary gift. (9 foot long on a metal base made in a one man shop) It's pretty cool! It is outside on the Lani. I now have to see if those Rockler flip down casters will fit so we can move it out of the way when storm is coming.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds cool, when I think of a bar shuffle board, I am thinking small. That one is not at 9'


----------



## moke

Petey, we have some friends with a similar set up....its a lot of fun. They had a party one time and "on the fly" set up a tournament...it was awesome...now we guilt them into have one or two a year....you will enjoy that, its a lot of laughs!


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like Petey just invited us all to come down and play shuffle board. I'll bring some beer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

EricFai said:


> That sounds cool, when I think of a bar shuffle board, I am thinking small. That one is not at 9'


thats the kind i could play all night WELL  maybe not anymore LOL🤣🤣


----------



## moke

Lazyman said:


> Sounds like Petey just invited us all to come down and play shuffle board. I'll bring some beer.


Can someone swing over to get Pottz......and oh some Jamison's? Great idea Nathan!


----------



## EricFai

Fun times.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

moke said:


> Can someone swing over to get Pottz......and oh some Jamison's? Great idea Nathan!


i cant its 3333 miles 😩


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> i cant its 3333 miles 😩


whats a few miles amongst friends?


----------



## 987Ron

If everyone promises not to bitch about the carbon footprint, will send the Gulf Stream over to pick him up and take him home. Any contributions for fuel? I wish.


----------



## Peteybadboy

EricFai said:


> That sounds cool, when I think of a bar shuffle board, I am thinking small. That one is not at 9'


Eric bar shuffle boards are 10 to 14 feet. At least the older ones are.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I keep a fully stocked bar. Several Handel's of jwb and vodka. All kinds of tequila Jamisons I would have to pick up. I do drink it from time to time. The Clear ice maker needs a new pump. Long way for one night of drinking.


----------



## Lazyman

Who said anything about one night.


----------



## EricFai

Peteybadboy said:


> Eric bar shuffle boards are 10 to 14 feet. At least the older ones are.


I remember one in the bar I hung out at in my early 20's. I don't think I have seen one since.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Eric bar shuffle boards are 10 to 14 feet. At least the older ones are.


i am such a noob i did not mean shuffleboard i meant bowling Nice Williams Alley Cats shuffle alley - for sale | Pinside Market 😎 😎 😎


----------



## Peteybadboy

Lazyman said:


> Who said anything about one night.


my mother get 3 day 4 nights. you guys get 3 hrs of drinking!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Boys v girls today at 8:30 golf.

Then helping friends move into a new home.

Was back in the shop yesterday. Got out a Mahogony slab for sanding.


----------



## bandit571

About half of the <2" of white crap has melted....31 cloudy degrees outside....YUCK.

About 30 degrees too cold to go outside...


----------



## moke

Lazyman said:


> Who said anything about one night.


Lazyman, now that is twice I have laughed out loud at your comments!!!! That right there is funny!

Ron Fire up the gulfstream......grab me on the way to So Cal....we can get the AZ people on the way back! 
PS I was on a private jet when the owner got the fuel invoice.....it was 5k in 2009! I got a 20 for ya!

Oh Petey...I forgot to mention, I tend to sleep walk and I don't believe in PJ's...is that ok?


----------



## a1Jim

Looks like a really cozy atractive place to chill Pottzy,nice work.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a1Jim said:


> Looks like a really cozy atractive place to chill Pottzy,nice work.


i will welcome you Jim cuz our leader is on time out in da corner 😢 😢 🤪 🤪 🥺🥺


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Up way to early 330.

Walked and fed the pups. Got to wake my wife up as she has interclub golf today. I will take the pups to puppy day care then go play golf myself. Got a friend to play. He has not played since the storm 7 weeks. He is living in temp housing and now has to find a new place to live until his home is livable.

Pups are back to sleeping, as I should be.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Peteybadboy said:


> Up way to early 330.
> 
> Walked and fed the pups. Got to wake my wife up as she has interclub golf today. I will take the pups to puppy day care then go play golf myself. Got a friend to play. He has not played since the storm 7 weeks. He is living in temp housing and now has to find a new place to live until his home is livable.
> 
> Pups are back to sleeping, as I should be.
> 
> Hope you have a good day.


3:30 to early for this guy


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, some good news for me I got an offer on that properly in Fremont County. Not as much as I wanted but it'll have to do. It's one last headache to deal with.


----------



## moke

BurlyBob said:


> Moke, some good news for me I got an offer on that properly in Fremont County. Not as much as I wanted but it'll have to do. It's one last headache to deal with.


Good for you bob!!!! That's long ways from me...more money for tools!!!!


----------



## moke

moke said:


> Good for you bob!!!! That's long ways from me...more money for tools!!!!


We are still in throws of settling the FIL estate. We have an attorney that came with the will, that is none too sharp. And My wife and BIL are co executors and as an excutor he is pretty good at sitting on his a$$ and barking orders. I was in charge of getting rid of vehicles and he was clearly not an asset...so I told him to have at it. He is not trying to grab all the money just has constant better ideas....I don't do well with that. There are very few relatives in the family and there is nephew that wants more and more.....he was not in the will at all, but figures he can push and lie his way into things. No wonder families break ties over wills...everybody has a better idea...


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I'm amazed how cheap land is in that neck of the woods. If I had that amount of land here I'd be clearing $30K +. I'll be lucky if I get $3-4K back there after the attorney does his thing. This is the last thing to finalize from Mom and Dad.
My Brother said it's kind sad that we're getting rid of it. It's our last connection to Riverton, Iowa. I told him yeah, we're just closing the doors behind us. For every time, there is a season. Thankfully my brother and i have been on the same wave length with no issues.


----------



## EarlS

Bob - had to look up Riverton IA to see what part of IA it is in. Looks like it is on the other side of the state from me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Lazyman

Reminds me a of cartoon that I saw in the first Playboy magazine I ever saw when I was about 12 (my older brother had it hidden between the mattresses in his bed). There were a bunch of vultures sitting in a tree and one says to the others: "Patience Hell. Let's kill something." I seem to recall there were some other interesting pictures too.


----------



## moke

EarlS said:


> Bob - had to look up Riverton IA to see what part of IA it is in. Looks like it is on the other side of the state from me.


That's about as far from you and still stay in the State as you can get!


----------



## moke

BurlyBob said:


> Moke, I'm amazed how cheap land is in that neck of the woods. If I had that amount of land here I'd be clearing $30K +. I'll be lucky if I get $3-4K back there after the attorney does his thing. This is the last thing to finalize from Mom and Dad.
> My Brother said it's kind sad that we're getting rid of it. It's our last connection to Riverton, Iowa. I told him yeah, we're just closing the doors behind us. For every time, there is a season. Thankfully my brother and i have been on the same wave length with no issues.


BBob, it seems like the further you get from a larger town the less the land is worth, around here anyway....


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THIS IS HOW IT ALL STARTS 🤣 🤣


----------



## moke

GR8HUNTER said:


> View attachment 3860609
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT ALL STARTS 🤣 🤣


Born to be wild.....get ur motor running....head out on the highway.....


----------



## BurlyBob

You might be correct Moke. It's a nice piece of property in a tiny little town. I've got really wonderful memories of visit there with my Grandma. It was an amazing place when I was a little kid. Doubt I ever get back there again. I'm just going to close the door behind me as I say goodbye.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

moke said:


> Born to be wild.....get ur motor running....head out on the highway.....


and get stopped by patrolman Mike NO THANKS 🤣 🤣 🤪


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:
New neighbors asked me to sand a bed frame so they can refinish it. A little over an hr of work. Very thin veneer.

I don't mind doing this kind of work as a favor. I still favor the "no good deed goes unpunished" factor.. we shall see.

I think I have the day to do what I want. Shop time for sure.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, or payment with some good scratch baked goodies.


----------



## Peteybadboy

EricFai said:


> Petey, or payment with some good scratch baked goodies.


I usually get paid in scotch.


----------



## splintergroup

Peteybadboy said:


> I usually get paid in scotch.


Probably after the job is complete eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

splintergroup said:


> Probably after the job is complete eh?


I delivered today. Was offered dinner. She is a good cook!


----------



## Peteybadboy

cold front is in. 60 deg and windy.

A meeting this am. then shop time.


----------



## bandit571

29 cloudy degrees with a dusting of that white crap.....is it too late to Hibernate?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz maybe a Dire Wolf update...


----------



## bandit571

Too windy and way too cold to fire up my Burn Pit, tonight....1/2" of that white crap on the ground, too...23 degrees outside. Can I go and Hibernate?


----------



## EricFai

You are excused this time Bandit. I would be inside to.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sat. Night at Pottz Patio...*









*I may light the "old burn barrel" This used to smoke Pottz out...






*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## GR8HUNTER

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3861010


hes alive and well i had coffee with him other morning 🤪 😆


----------



## corelz125

There you go DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- Thx- beautiful animal and the memories of you taking him to the groomer... 😏


----------



## EricFai

That is a pretty pup Corelz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Productive day got a lot of catch up housework done but it is never ending... That is one reason to teach at school...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Thanks Eric


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody using them today? My go to tool most **every time** is my cordless drill







*


----------



## corelz125

This week my most used power tool has been a shovel. To bad it’s manually powered


----------



## Mosquito

But did you feel the power @corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I remember those days. Sure don't miss any of it.


----------



## corelz125

It wasn’t snow I was digging. Had to dig trenches and mix concrete


----------



## HokieKen

Who ya burying Corelz?


----------



## rad457

Friends help friends, Best Friends help get rid of the body An never mention it again!


----------



## corelz125

Plumbing pipes for a pool Kenny. I would tell you a little sarcasm I told my wife one day but it would probably get removed


----------



## EricFai

Little cold up there to be swimming this time of the year.


----------



## MSquared

Hello no! Went for a dip this morning before covering the pool!.................NOT!!!


----------



## RichT

Kinda bizarre that we are not allowed to mention banned members, yet their threads survive.

So, my question is, aren't we mentioning Larry every time we post, even though we're not allowed to say his name?

I'm so confused.


----------



## MSquared

RichT said:


> Kinda bizarre that we are not allowed to mention banned members, yet their threads survive.
> 
> So, my question is, aren't we mentioning Larry every time we post, even though we're not allowed to say his name?
> 
> I'm so confused.


Yep. This site is upside down now......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RichT said:


> *I'm so confused.*












He may be banned but for how long? Posting here for me helps keep his thread alive and functioning. It was a big step for him to start this thread, but he wanted to give others the chance to have a place to do what people do at Pottz Patio or an alternative to "my home" the Woodshed, where like here all are welcome. Drop in and stay or leave but you have choices...







or







then on weekends


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

That’s why we’re there now Eric so they’ll be ready for next season


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ready set go...*









The Best Walmart Cyber Monday Deals


Smartwatches, video games, tech, and toys are on sale at the retailer for Cyber Monday—and you can pick up your purchases as soon as today.




www.wired.com


----------



## EricFai

No thanks, I'll stay home today and not deal with all the crazies.


----------



## bandit571

The City if Bellefontaine, OH usually stations a couple cops at each entrance at the local Wall E World.....THAT should give you an idea of things going on in the store.....either that, or there is FREE DONUTS inside the store


----------



## northwoodsman

Hey everyone, I have been corresponding with Topamax (Bob) and I wanted to provide you with an update. I have his permission to share this with you.

Our dear friend Bob (aka TopamaxSurvivor) is under the weather and is unable to post at this time. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He will try to check in from time to time and at least read messages and posts and try to keep up with everyone that way. Let's not forget about him, he has entertained us all with his many stories over the years. I'm sure he would appreciate a brief note from time to time. Even though you may not receive a lengthy response that doesn't mean that he doesn't appreciate the gesture or miss you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Also, keep *Ron* in our prayers and thoughts. He is doing well and is still attending to his family matters. He does follow the forum... 👴


----------



## EricFai

Lets add BurleyBob to the list of thoughts also, haven't seen much posted from him either.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe this will bring a few out of the woodwork?








Case to store a Ward's No. 78 hand plane...


----------

